# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος

## KATERINI 144

Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, ένας απο τους πρωτοπόρους του ελληνικού bodybuilding, ο έλληνας Αρνολντ!

Mr. cosmos 1984 πέμπτη θέση
Mr. europe 1985 πρώτη θέση
Eίχε συμμετοχή και στο Μr. Υφηλιος στο Οχάιο των ΗΠΑ το 1979 λαμβάνοντας την 15η θέση, όπου νικητής αναδείχθηκε ο Mike Metzer.

----------


## gpol

Ωραιος !!!...   :03. Military All OK:

----------


## Gasturb

Φώτη περιμένω νεότερα απο την επισκεψη σου στον Μπουρνάζο μαζί με τον Γιάννη που θα πας στην Αθήνα   :01. Wink:  

Μεγάλη μας τιμή κ χαρά να γίνει φυσικά κ μέλος μας.

Gt

----------


## ioannis1

φωτη πολυ σπουδαιο ποστ.τι σωματαρα ειχε απιστευτος.  :05. Squat:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ειλικρινά ευχαριστώ για αυτά τα ποστς,

Μπορεί άπό την εποχή του Μπουρνάζου το ελληνικό ΒΒ να έχει γνωρίσει μεγαλύτερες ετιτυχείς, αλλά νομίζω ότι ο Σπύρος παραμένει το κορυφαίο/ομορφότερο σύνολο που έχει βγάλει ο τόπος μας.

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

ο μπουρναζος εχει παραπονο που μια φορα δεν τον τιμησε καποια ομοσπονδια για την προσφορα του στο αθλημα.Γιαυτο και δεν ασχολειτε πλεον με αυτο.

----------


## Muscleboss

Νομίζω ότι έχει τιμηθεί από τη WABBA κατά τη διάρκεια αγώνων, ήμουν παρόν σε ένα αγώνα που τιμήθηκε μαζί με άλλα 2-3 μεγάλους αθλητές προηγούμενων δεκαετιων.... ίσως από την άλλη αυτό δεν είναι αρκετό... αλλά νομίζω ότι γενικά χαίρει εκτίμισης.

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

Εχει πολλά παράπονα ο Σπύρος απο τις ομοσπονδίες, και δικαιολογημένα κατα τη γνώμη μου,
θα ποσταρω μια συνέντευξη του σε ενα περιοδικό το 2003 και θα το διαπιστώσετε.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ειλικρινά ευχαριστώ για αυτά τα ποστς,
> 
> Μπορεί άπό την εποχή του Μπουρνάζου το ελληνικό ΒΒ να έχει γνωρίσει μεγαλύτερες ετιτυχείς, αλλά νομίζω ότι ο Σπύρος παραμένει το κορυφαίο/ομορφότερο σύνολο που έχει βγάλει ο τόπος μας.
> 
> ΜΒ


+1 άτομο με προσωπικότητα.

----------


## billys15

Πολυ ωραιο σωμα! Αρμονικοτατο!

----------


## Muscleboss

Παιδιά μήπως υπάρχουν άλλες φωτογραφίες του Σπύρου;

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

δυστυχώς στο νετ δε βρήκα άλλες και έψαξα πολύ MB      :01. Neutral:

----------


## SOLID

Φοβερο κορμι απο εναν μεγαλο αθλητη αρμονια και συμμετρια απιστευτη.

----------


## giannis18

oraios  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανεβαζω μερικες φωτογραφιες από την ταινια που είχε συμμετάσχει ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος ,"Ο Δράκουλας των Εξαρχείων".

----------


## slaine

πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες.  :03. Clapping:

----------


## Muscleboss

τι ηλικία να χει εδώ ο σπύρος; πρέπει να είναι στα πρώτα του χρόνια στο αθλημα.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια η ταινια γυρίστηκε το 1981,οποτε υπολογίστε !

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μετα την νίκη του στο Mr Ευρωπη,το 1985, μαζί με μια ξενη αθλητρια, Σπύρος Μπουρναζος !!!!*

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε αυτη την φωτο μαζί με τον Σπύρο Μουρναζο διακρίνεται και ο Γιάννης Κούκος για όσους τον έχετε ακούσει και αδερφός του Σπύρου,Κώστας.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τον γιαννη κουκο εγω τον γνώριζα και προσωπικά πολύ καλό παιδι και απο τους πρώτους έλληνες ββερ που εκαναν γνωστό το ελληνικό ββ και έξω με τον φραγκίσκο μπατή  και τον αδερφό του σπύρου κωστα τον θυμάμε το 87 στο μρ οδύσεια που κερδισε την κατηγορία του και το γενικό το πήρε ο σακης ο τσιλικούδης και την κοντή ο γιώργος γουλτίδης.

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

EIXA THN TIMH NA TO GNORISO TO 1992 STO PANELINIO IFBB MEGALOS ATHITIS EMPNEUSIS GIA TOUS NEOUS TOTE.

----------


## Muscleboss

μερικές πολύ σπάνιες φωτογραφίες του σπύρου... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 







ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο Μπουρνάζος είναι RESPECT,για μενα το ιδανικό σώμα που θα ήθελα να αποκτήσω.*
*Πανο σε ευχαριστουμε για τις πολύ σπάνιες πραγματι φωτογραφίες του Έλληνα Arnold!*

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες ακόμα φωτό του Μπουρνάζου από αφίσσες από το γυμναστηριο του,το οποίο διατηρεί ακόμα.O Σπύρος ήταν καταπληκτικος και πρωτοποριακος,έκανε γυμναστικη και έφερε το σωμα του σε καταπληκτικα επίπεδα ανάπτυξης και μυϊκης αρμονίας σε μια εποχή που λίγοι στην Ελλάδα ξερανε τι εστι bodybuilding,πραγματικά ήταν πηγή έμπνευσης για πολλους μεταγενεστερους αθλητες !! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ωραιες φωτογραφιες, μπραβο.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπραβο παιδια πολύ καλό αφιέρωμα ο σπύρος ήταν και για μένα εμπνευση και τον γνωρίζω πολύ καλά και μάλιστα το 89 που είχα βγεί μρ ελλας είχα παίξει και με αθλητή του ενα καλό αθλητή και καλό παιδί τον καραγαξίδη και θυμάμε οταν καναμε ζέσταμα ο σπύρος μου είχε πει , καλά εσύ ηλία δερμα δεν έχεις ?
ήμουν 92 κιλά και είχα κερδίσει πολύ άνετα λόγω γράμωσης .

ήταν πραγματικά ο σπύρος ο σταρ του ββ στην ελλάδα και έτσι έμεινε στο μυαλό μας , πρωτοποριακός για την εποχή του και ήταν φίλος με τον εντουαρντο κάβακ , ο οποίος ερχόταν συχνά στην ελλάδα και τον φιλοξενούσε ο σπύρος  και πιστεύω οτι και ο σπύρος πήρε αρκετα και απο τον καβακ γιατί ήταν 5 φορες παγκόσμιος πρωταθλητής .

τότε το ββ είχε μεγάλο κύρος γιατί δεν είχε απομυθοποιηθεί άδικα όπως έγινε στα τελευταία χρόνια .

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πρίν μερικές μέρες ήταν στην καβάλα ο σπύρος ο μπουρνάζος , θα πήγαινε επίσκεψη στο άγιο όρος και πρίν πέρασε να δεί τον φίλο του και έναν απο τους πρώτους μρ ελλας τον μήτσο τον μακρίδη και έκανε και προπόνηση με τα παιδιά και φίλους απο καβάλα στο γυμναστήριο ενος παλιού πρωταθλητη του σίμου μπατμάνη , που τελευταία συμετείχε στο πανευρωπαικό της ναββα στην χρυσούπολη όπου πήρε την 6η θέση.

δεν πρόλαβε να περάσει απο μένα αλλά μεσα στο μάιο θα ξαναέρθει και τότε θα βάλω φώτο απο προπόνηση που θα κάνουμε με τον σπύρο.

είναι σε καλή κατασταση είναι χορτοφάγος αρκετά χρόνια και είναι το ίδιο καλό παιδί που ήταν πάντα απλός και ευχάριστος και για μένα ο σπύρος έχει την ίδια αξία είτε είναι ο πρωταθλητής , είτε δεν είναι αλλά η προσφορά του είναι δεδομένη στο χώρο.

τις φωτο μου τις έδωσε ο σίμος ο μπατμάνης και ο κυριάκος αυτός με το μούσι που είναι σαν τον χούλκ τώρα έχασε και είναι πάνω απο 160 κιλά





ο σπύρος είναι 52 ετών αν δεν κάνω λάθος και χορτοφάγος και στέκετε πολύ καλά

----------


## KATERINI 144

> είναι σε καλή κατασταση είναι χορτοφάγος αρκετά χρόνια και είναι το ίδιο καλό παιδί που ήταν πάντα απλός και ευχάριστος *και για μένα ο σπύρος έχει την ίδια αξία είτε είναι ο πρωταθλητής , είτε δεν είναι αλλά η προσφορά του είναι δεδομένη στο χώρο.*


ετσι ακριβος ηλια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ ωραιες φωτο Ηλια! Ειναι ομορφο να βλεπεις πως οι ανθρωποι που χαραξαν πορεια στο αθλημα, συνεχιζουν να προπονουνται! Επειτα οι φωτο μιλανε απο μονες τους. οτι και να γραψουμε ειναι περιττο.

 :03. Thumb up:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Respect σε όλους τους παλιους πρωταθλητες και ειδικα στον Σπύρο τον Μπουρναζο!Εγω τον θυμαμαι από πολύ μικρος που ήμουνα και λεγανε τότε για τον Μπουρναζο ότι ήταν άγαλμα.Επίσης μου τον είχε αναφερει παλια ο πατέρας μου τον Μπουρναζο ότι ήταν ξακουστος και από τα άτομα που όλοι σεβόντουσαν.
2 φωτογραφίες με καποια άτομα που έχουν όλοι χαραξει την ιστορία τους στο σιδερενιο άθλημα:

*Κεφαλιανος - Σιγαλας - Μπουρναζος - Αβελκίου*

----------


## KATERINI 144

ρε πολινικε που τις βρίσκεις ολες αυτες τις φωτο?! κατασκοπος εισαι?!  :08. Turtle: 
τρομερες  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ειχα ενα μπαουλο περιοδικα απο το 85 και μετα και μου τα πετάξανε ρε @&#!)}*&@ θα ειχαμε καλο ηλικο κριμα.

----------


## Muscleboss

Ηλία ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτο. Ο μπουρνάζος διατηρίται μια χαρά και αυτό δηλώνει και τη διάρκεια που έχει το σώμα του, και νομίζω ότι οφείλεται και στο γεγονός ότι εκείη την εποχή δεν κάναν καταχρήσεις ουσιών. :03. Thumb up: 

Σχετικά με τις φώτο κεφαλιανού-μπουρνάζου-σιγάλα-αβελκίου είναι copyright polyneikos  :01. Mr. Green: 

MB

----------


## Mythonas

Τρομερές οι φωτογραφίες και του Ηλία και του Κώστα. Η απορία μου όμως είναι πως μπορεί και διατηρείται έτσι ο Μπουρνάζος όντας χορτοφάγος.
Μία φίλη μου, μου έχει πεί οτι μπορείς να πάρεις τις ίδιες ουσίες που πέρνουμε απο το κρέας, και απο τα χορταρικά χωρίς να χάνεις κάτι.
Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως τίποτα δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει το ''καθαρό'' κρέας.
Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι άπεχτος.  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

RESPECT σε εναν απο τους καλυτερους αθλητες της Ελλαδας.ειχα την τυχη να τον γνωρισω και να βγω φωτογραφια μαζι του το 2007.ΤΙΜΗ ΜΟΥ...

----------


## KontorinisMD

Από όποια γωνία και να τον δείς τον Μπουρνάζο ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΤΑΙ! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## argyrakis

Πολύ κάλος ακόμη και τώρα μπράβο Σπύρο

----------


## gym mind

Πολυ καλος...Προτυπο ολων μας.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nicolaos_m

Φοβερος αθλητής!!!
Ανέβασε το bodybuilding στην Ελλάδα σε άλλο επιπεδο!!!
Θα τον έλεγα ο Έλληνας Άρνολντ...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Φοβερος αθλητής!!!
> Ανέβασε το bodybuilding στην Ελλάδα σε άλλο επιπεδο!!!
> Θα τον έλεγα ο Έλληνας Άρνολντ...


 
και δεν έχεις και άδικο εγω κάθε φορα που τον βλέπω πραγματικά χαίρομε ,γιατί όταν κάποιος είναι και καλός σαν άνθρωπος είτε είναι 110 κιλά η 80 θα είναι πάντα το ίδιο , ενω άλλοι αν χάσουν τους μύς χάνουν τα πάντα , γιατί απλά δεν έχουν τίποτε .

για μας τους παλιότερους ο σπύρος ήταν και είναι πρότυπο :03. Clap:

----------


## nicolaos_m

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο Ηλία!!! Ο αθλητής Σπύρος έχει κερδίσει Μρ.Ευρώπη αλλά ο άνθρωπος Σπύρος Μρ.Ολύμπια!!!
Είναι σαν παιδί! Και πάντα ανοιχτός να μιλήσει σε όλους...

----------


## spartanking1978

Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος!!!!!!!Τί να πεί κανείς γιά έναν τέτοιο αθλητή!Αθλητή με όλη την σημασία της λέξεως!Τυχεροί οι αθλητές του αν έχει!Ο Σπύρος ανήκει στα ιερά τέρατα του Ελληνικού ββ 100%!!

----------


## ioannis1

σιγαλας,μπουρναζος αβελκιου.ημουν πιτσιρικας τοτε,μολις αρχιζα να κανω βαρη,δεν ηξερα τιποτε.απλα τους θαυμαζα και τωρα που τους βλεπω μαζι ανατριχιαζω .ειναι τα ατομα με τα οποια μεγαλωσαμε.ο σπυρος  το 88 ηρθε κατερινη στο μοναδικο τοτε γυμναστηριο στη κατερινη.εκανε 10 επαναληψεις παγγο με 190 κιλα.ακομα το θυμαμαι .κοιτουσα με ανοιχτο το στομα.σεβασμος.ειναι ολοι τους η ιστορια του ελληνικου ββ.σας παρακαλω παιδια.

----------


## ioannis1

τον κεφαλιανο τον εβγαλα γιατι ειναι αγωνιστικος ακομα.προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησης.

----------


## mantus3

> σιγαλας,μπουρναζος αβελκιου.ημουν πιτσιρικας τοτε,μολις αρχιζα να κανω βαρη,δεν ηξερα τιποτε.απλα τους θαυμαζα και τωρα που τους βλεπω μαζι ανατριχιαζω .ειναι τα ατομα με τα οποια μεγαλωσαμε.ο σπυρος  το 88 ηρθε κατερινη στο μοναδικο τοτε γυμναστηριο στη κατερινη.εκανε 10 επαναληψεις παγγο με 190 κιλα.ακομα το θυμαμαι .κοιτουσα με ανοιχτο το στομα.σεβασμος.ειναι ολοι τους η ιστορια του ελληνικου ββ.σας παρακαλω παιδια.



τι να λεμε.. εγω τοτε γενιομουν... 

καλα που ειναι κ αυτοι κ εχουμε σημερα αγωνες αλλα κ ατομα να πορονομαστε κ να θελουμε να μιασουμε...

τωρα αμα καποιοι δεν το λαμβνουν αυτο υποψην τους κ τους απαξιονουν δεν πειραζει! εμεις θα τους αγαπαμε κ θα τους θαυμαζουμε

----------


## Muscleboss

χωρίς λόγια...

----------


## NASSER

Χωρις λογια  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  και φανταστειτε πως ειναι αθλητης που ανηκει στη δεκαετια του '80

----------


## Polyneikos

Respect στον μεγαλύτερο Έλληνα αθλητη που έχει περασει,όταν ο Σπύρος έκανε bbing αξιώσεων οι περισσότεροι ήμασταν πιτσιρικια ή ακομα και αγεννητοι !!Πραγματικα ενας αθλητης έμπνευση,Mr Eυρωπη το 1985 και με πολλες εμφανίσεις στον χωρο,με γυμναστηρια ,εκπομπες αλλά και από τους ανθρωπους που τίμησαν τον χωρο που τους ανεδειξε και δεν εριξε μαυρη πέτρα πίσω του,ακόμα και τωρα είναι παρων σε καθε αγωνα....Πολλά respect στον Έλληνα Arnold ! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Πολλά respect στον Έλληνα Arnold !


+1000  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## James

Eυχαριστουμε για τις πολυ σπανιες φωτογραφίες που μας διαθετετε..Πραγματικα ο Μπουρναζος ήταν πρωτοποριακος για την εποχή του.Τρομερο κορμί.

----------


## Hercules

μπορω να πω πως ηταν ο ελληνας σβαρτσενεγκερ χωρις υπερβολη.δειτε τη φωτο με τον αρνολντ διπλα διπλα..ο μπουρναζος  για να πω τη αληθεια φαινεται και πιο ογκωδης!μπραβο για οσα καταφερε

----------


## Bulky

> μερικές πολύ σπάνιες φωτογραφίες του σπύρου...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΜΒ


Σπουδαίος αθλητης ,τρομερο πρότυπο για όλους  τους νεότερους.Του οφείλουμε πολλα,μπορουμε να πουμε ότι ήταν ο Έλληνας Arnold !

----------


## jojos46

Αυτες οι τρεις φωτο δειχνουν το μεγεθος του Αθλητη....
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω....Τι υψος εχει ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος???

----------


## Polyneikos

Μεταξύ 1,85-1,90.

----------


## flexakis

Παιδια οταν ερχοταν ο Μπουρναζος Θεσσαλονικη,ερχοταν στο γυμναστηριο του μεγαλου δασκαλου μου και συγγραφεα του μοναδικου ελληνικου βιβλιου ''εισαγωγη στο συνχρονο body building'' Ηλια Παγιαννιδη,και ετυχε το '89 να τον δω ζωντανα να προπονειτε,πραγματικο αγαλμα και κινητρο για ολους εμας.
Ενας ο Αρνολντ,και ενας ο Μπουρναζος!

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Απαιχτος ο Μπουρναζος :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Παιδια οταν ερχοταν ο Μπουρναζος Θεσσαλονικη,ερχοταν στο γυμναστηριο του μεγαλου δασκαλου μου και συγγραφεα του μοναδικου ελληνικου βιβλιου ''εισαγωγη στο συνχρονο body building'' Ηλια Παγιαννιδη,και ετυχε το '89 να τον δω ζωντανα να προπονειτε,πραγματικο αγαλμα και κινητρο για ολους εμας.
> Ενας ο Αρνολντ,και ενας ο Μπουρναζος!


 
πραγματικά έτσι ακριβώς είναι ο ηλίας ήταν πολύ καλός φίλος καί μάλιστα ήταν εκφωνητής σε πολλούς αγώνες στον ιστορικό αγώνα και θεσμό μιστερ βόρειος ελλάς και στον πρώτο αγώνα το 1986  που συμμετείχα μαζί με τον θόδωρο αφεντουλίδη , γιάννη κοπαρίδη και πολλα γνωστά ονόματα με γκέστ τον γιώργο γουλτίδη.

ο μπουρνάζος ήταν πολύ καλός φίλος με τον ηλία παγιαννίδη και ο παγιαννίδης όταν έβγαλε εκείνο το βιβλίο το είχαμε σαν ευαγγέλιο που πιστεύω και με την εξέλιξη ακόμη και σήμερα θα ήταν χρήσιμο , έλεγε πολλα χρήσιμα πραγματα ακόμη και για το ποζάρισμα και την προετοιμασία των αγώνων

----------


## Polyneikos

*To  εχωντας σαν σημαια του το ελληνικο αγωνιστικο bodybuilding τίμησε στο πρόσφατο αγωνα της Wabba-Πεσδ* *Κυπελλο WABBA Μr OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 29.11.2009** τον μεγαλο θρυλο του Ελληνικου bbing,Σπύρο Μπουρναζο !!*
*Είναι ο ελάχιστος φόρος τιμής που θα μπορουσαμε να απονειμουμε εμεις οι μικροί εργατες του αθληματος σε έναν ανθρωπο που πηγε τόσο ψηλα το άθλημα μας,αποτέλεσε πρότυπο και πηγη εμπνευσης για χιλιαδες άτομα και το όνομα του έχει συζητηθει τόσο  και θα συζητιεται συνεχεια στα χείλη όλων μας...Ο Ελληνας Arnold, o μοναδικος Σπύρος Μπουρναζος !!*
*RESPECT !!!*

*O Παναγιωτης Βιτσας στον λόγο του για τον Σπύρο Μπουρναζο,όσα μπορουσε να αποτυπωσει σε 5 προτασεις για την χρυση ιστορία αυτου του ανθρωπου.Θα μπορουσε να γραφτεί ολοκληρο βιβλίο....*




*Ο Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου έκανε την απονομη !!!*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν είναι καθόλου υπερβολές αυτα που λέτε για μένα προσωπικα και για πολλους τότε που τον ζούσαμε ήταν πηγή εμπνευσης και όχι μόνο επειδή ήταν καλός αθλητής αλλα και σαν άτομο , που αν οι νεότεροι παραδειγματιστούν ίσως γίνουν καλύτεροι γιατι τίτλους και περγαμηνές έχουν πολλοί και ίσως και περισότερους αλλα ο σπύρος είχε κάνει όνομα και έκανε να μάθουν όλοι το ββ αλλα με θετικές εντυπώσεις .

και σύντομα μου ειπε θα έρθει να κάνουμε και καμία προπόνηση μαζί εδώ καβαλα και χρυσούπολη και αν γίνει θα βάλω και φωτο .

ότι και να πούμε λίγο ειναι για τον σπύρο  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

IFBB NATIONALS 1992
MEGALI TIMH NA GNORISO TON SPYRO BOURNAZO KAI NA PAIKSO ME TON ARGYRI TSOPOURIDI H ISTORIA TOY BB STIN ELLADA.

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος αφιερώνει την παρακάτω φωτογραφία σε όλα τα μέλη του bodybuilding.gr.
Αν μη τι άλλο μια ιστορική φωτογραφία με το Σπύρο στην 1η θέση του Mr Europe 1985. :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστουμε τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο για την καταπληκτικη φωτο! Ελπιζουμε και για αλλες!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο παιδια και ευχαριστούμε τον σπύρο γι αυτη την φωτο , που πραγματικα το θυμάμε σαν σήμερα το γεγονός που είχε φτάσει στο ψηλότερο βάθρο του μρ ευρώπη .
ο σπύρος ήταν μπροστα για την εποχή του και ξέρετε ούτε χρώματα τότε δεν έβαζε ηλιοθεραπεία λίγο λαδακι και οκ και παρ όλα αυτα είχε τρομερή γράμωση και φαινόταν πάνω στη σκηνή :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## flinstone

απεκτος  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστουμε τον Σπύρο Μπουρναζο για την τελεια αυτη φωτογραφία αλλά και αρκετα σπανια,τρωγωντας όμως λένε ανοίγει η όρεξη,θελουμε κι άλλες !!
Πανο έγραψες !! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## KATERINI 144

πανο  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## -beba-

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά στον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο. :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρόνια του πολλά ,τον ευχαριστουμε για ότι μας εχει χαρίσει !!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Ποιος μπορει να αμφυσβητειση την ανοδο του ββ στην ελλαδα απο αυτον τον ανθρωπο την δεκαετοια του 85-90.
Χρονια πολλα-Χρονια καλα,Σπυρο μπουρναζο.

----------


## kaiowas

Χρόνια πολλά στον Σπύρο και ένα μεγάλο respect για ότι έχει προσφέρει στο ελληνικό ΒΒ  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω πρίν μερικά λεπτα τον ευχήθηκα στο τηλέφωνο για χρόνια πολλα και του είπα οτι βαλαμε τις φωτο του στο φόρουμ , ο σπύρος δεν ξέρει απο νετ αλλα μέσω τις ξαδέρφης του θα έχουμε φωτο  υλικό ακόμη και πρίν 30 χρόνια .

μου μεταβιβασε τις ευχές του πρός όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ και μας ευχαριστεί που δεν τον ξεχνάμε και είπα είναι το ελάχιστο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε , γιατι ο σπύρος είχε δείξει και ήθος εκτός απο καλός αθλητής και έκανε τον κόσμο να αγαπήσει το ββ γιατι ήταν πρότυπο .

μετα τις γιορτές θα έρθει καβάλα να με επισκευτεί και θα κάνουμε και καμια προπόνηση μαζί να θυμηθούμε τα παλιά και θα φροντίσω και για φωτο υλικό :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## the_big_litho

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ τον Σπυρο Μπουρναζο για την χορηγηση αυτου του σπανιου υλικου και πολλα μπραβο στον Παναγιωτη Βιτσα που επιμελειται του θεματος...

----------


## Muscleboss

Με την ευκαιρία της χσημερινής του ονομαστικής εορτής, οι παρακάτω σπάνιες φωτοραφίες απο την προσωπική συλλογή του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, για πρώτη φορά στο διαδίκτυο... οτι να πούμε είναι λίγο... απλά μέρος της ιστορίας του αγαπημένου μας αθλήματος...  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

Πραγματικα πολυ ωραιες φωτο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## the_big_litho

Εκπληκτικες φωτογραφιες...... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Georges

Καταπληκτικές. Ένα μεγάλο respect γι' αυτόν τον αθλητή

----------


## Polyneikos

Ετσι παιδια για να βλεπουμε και οι νεότεροι την ποιότητα των Ελλήνων αθλητων πριν από 25-30 χρόνια,ο Μπουρναζος υπήρξε οροσημο για το ελληνικο bbing και ήταν πολλά χρόνια μπροστα για την εποχή του,υπήρξε προτυπο για πολλους αθλητες και ήταν γνωστός σε όλη την Ελλάδα,όχι μόνο στο αθλητικο κοινο,για αυτό και επαιξε σε ταινιες,εκανε επιδειξεις γυμναστικης σε καναλια και άλλα πολλα !!ότι και να πουμε θα είναι λίγο !!Προσωπικα αποτελει το πρότυπο μου !!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
υ.γ. Παναγιωτη ευχαριστουμε πολυ,βαλε και άλλες ,μας πορωνεις !!

----------


## Muscleboss

ok.... κι άλλες λοιπόν... :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δωσε πράμα πάνο αυτα ήταν τα δικά μας πρότυπα αυτο το ββ μου άρεσε και αυτό είχαμε σαν στόχο και είχε μεγάλη αποδοχή απο τον κόσμο , ποιότητα μυων χωρίς υπερβολές κοινά αποδεκτό .

για μενα ήταν έμπνευση ο σπύρος  και του το εχω πεί και ο αργύρης ο τσοπουρίδης , δεν κοιτούσα τα σώματα απλα με θαυμασμό η με απορία αλλα ήθελα να τους μοιάσω , ακόμη και σήμερα εντυπωσιάζει με την αρμονία και την ποιότητα που είχε  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Mythonas

Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για τις φοτό.
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Bulky

Σεβασμος και θαυμασμος στον Ελληνα Arnold !!
Το φωτορεπορταζ είναι καταπληκτικο,πολύ σπανιες οι φωτογραφίες, ευχαριστουμε . :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KontorinisMD

Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος μας έχει σημαδέψει όλους του Έλληνες που ασχολούμαστε με το σιδερένιο άθλημα και πάντα θα τον έχουμε στη καρδιά μας.
Πολυ ωραίες φωτογραφίες. Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## DIM.K

Παιδια ειμαι 30, ασχολουμε με το αθλημα απο τα 15 μου, το Σπυρο τον ειδα πρωτη φορα σε ασχετο περιοδικο πριν 20+ χρονια και ανατριχιασα!
Οποτε εχει τυχει να τον ξαναδω νιωθω ακριβως το ιδιο οπως και πολλοι αλλοι εδω μεσα...   ΔΩΣΤΕ ΜΑΣ ΑΝΑΤΡΙΧΙΛΑ!!!!

----------


## Akis85

Τι να πουμε ρε παιδια.. το ονομα Σπυρος Μπουρναζος ειναι συνωνυμο με το Ελληνικο Bodybuilding. Με εκεινα τα μεσα τοτε με λιγες επιστημονικες γνωσεις, χωρις τα σημερινα συμπληρωματα και χωρις τα οργανα που εχουμε εμεις και εφταχναν σωματα αγαλματα.

----------


## Muscleboss

Την παρακάτω σειρά φωτογραφιών του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου με φόντο την ακρόπολη θα ήθελα να την αφιερώσω στον admin του φόρουμ Polyneiko για την τεράστια συμβολή του στο φόρουμ μας.
Κώστα ξέρω πόσο αγαπάς αυτές τις φώτο και είναι εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες φίλε.  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

^ +1  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Oι δυο τελευταιες τα σπανε!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο πανο εγω τις ξέρω αυτες τις φωτο είναι περίπου πρίν 20 χρόνια και η κοπέλα είναι η μαρία η μπακαλάκου , αυτό ήταν το ββ τότε δεν νομίζω να μην είναι όμορφο ενα τέτοιο σώμα όπως του σπύρου με αυτή την μάζα και δεν έχουν αλλοιωθεί καθόλου τα χαρακτηριστικά του προσώπου , παλιότερα δεν άλλαζαν τραγικά οι αθλητες , γιατι ήταν το επίπεδο τέτοιο που δεν έβαζαν τρελές μάζες και τα σώματα ήταν ποιο γήινα και προσιτα .

και σε αυτό το τόπικ ο σπύρος μπουρνάζος είναι ο καλύτερος πρεσβευτής  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο σε ευχαριστω πολύ για την αφιερωση !!
Οι φωτό είναι κα-τα-πλη-κτι-κες !!!
Ο Σπυρος εκτός απο ο Ελληνας Αrnold όπως δικαιως χαρακτηρίζεται από όλους μας εγω θα μπορουσα να τον χαρακτηρισω και λόγω του concept της φωτογράφισης σαν αρχαίο ελληνικό άγαλμα,ΚΟΥΡΟΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ !!
Δεν εχω πλεον λόγια θαυμασμου,οι φωτογραφίες μιλανε από μονες τους. :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## KATERINI 144

τελικα ο υπερβολικος ογκος που εχουν σημερα η αθλητες μονο καλο δεν κανει στο αθλημα, αυτο ειναι πρότυπο σωματος αθλητη ββ, χωρις φουσκομενες κοιλιες κλπ...

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## aqua_bill

> τελικα ο υπερβολικος ογκος που εχουν σημερα η αθλητες μονο καλο δεν κανει στο αθλημα, αυτο ειναι πρότυπο σωματος αθλητη ββ, χωρις φουσκομενες κοιλιες κλπ...


+1000 
απλα καταπληκτικος και πραγματικος αθλητης :03. Bowdown:

----------


## AVSS

> τελικα ο υπερβολικος ογκος που εχουν σημερα η αθλητες μονο καλο δεν κανει στο αθλημα, αυτο ειναι πρότυπο σωματος αθλητη ββ, χωρις φουσκομενες κοιλιες κλπ...


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Σε αυτο το σημείο πρέπει να ευχαριστήσουμε θερμά τη φίλη μας Ελένη Μπουρνάζου, ξαδέρφη του Σπύρου, που διέθεσε χρόνο στο να συλλέξει και να παραχωρήσει στο  :bodybuilding.gr:  αυτό το εκπληκτικό υλικό. Ελένη σε ευγνωμονούμε για αυτό το υλικό!  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Την ευχαριστουμε πολυ !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kaiowas

Eλένη σ' ευχαριστούμε για το υλικό  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ευχαριστούμε ελένη καλά μου είπε ο σπύρος στο τηλέφωνο η ξαδέρφη μου τα έχει κανονίσει με τον παναγιώτη απο την πάτρα χαχαχα!! να ναι καλά δεν πρέπει να λείπουν αυτες απο το φόρουμ , έτσι για να καταλάβουν οι νεότεροι  πώς και χωρίς τις υπερβολές τις σημερινες ήταν δελεαστικό το ββ , η μάλον καλύτερα πιο δελεαστικό  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Paco

Δωστε τροφή στο λαο,μιλαμε για πώρωση. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

να βάλω και γω μια φωτο του σπύρου καλιτεχνική με φόντο την ακρόπολη , εδω ο σπύρος είναι σε δεύτερο πλάνο και η μαρία μπακαλάκου σε πρώτο αλλα  νομίζω έχει θέση σ αυτο το τόπικ και αυτή , απλα η μαρία είναι έτσι εκεί για να κόβει τον ήλιο  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

> απλα η μαρία είναι έτσι εκεί για να κόβει τον ήλιο


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  φοβερός ήλία  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## gefrag

Είχα την μεγάλη τύχη και τιμή να πηγαίνω για κάνα χρόνο στο γυμναστήριο του Μπουρνάζου στου Ζωγράφου. Όλες αυτές τις φωτογραφίες τις έχω δει από κοντά καθώς κοσμούσαν τους τοίχους του γυμναστηρίου, όπως φυσικά έτυχε πολλές φορές να δω και τον ίδιο το Μπουρνάζο. Δεν με συγκινεί ιδιαίτερα το άθλημα του ΒΒ, ωστόσο η μορφή του Μπουρνάζου όπως και οι φωτογραφίες που είχε εκεί σε έκαναν τουλάχιστον να  ανατριχιάζεις και να καταλαβαίνεις ότι πρόκειται για κάποιον πολύ σπουδαίο σε αυτό που έκανε.

----------


## mazarakiotis

Ωραιο αφιερωμα. ο μπουρναζος εξακολουθει και δινει το παρον σε αγωνες και ειναι γενικα κοντα στο αθλημα αν και περασαν χρονια απο τους αγωνες του. 
Απο μενα έχει μεγαλο χειροκροτημα.
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> να βάλω και γω μια φωτο του σπύρου καλιτεχνική με φόντο την ακρόπολη , εδω ο σπύρος είναι σε δεύτερο πλάνο και η μαρία μπακαλάκου σε πρώτο αλλα νομίζω έχει θέση σ αυτο το τόπικ και αυτή , απλα η μαρία είναι έτσι εκεί για να κόβει τον ήλιο


 
Aλλη μια καταπληκτικη φωτογραφία,θα μας τρελλάνετε εσεις !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## flinstone

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## drago

ασχετο...

ο παπαδογιωργακης και ο μωρος ηταν πριν τον μπουρναζο???

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Aλλη μια καταπληκτικη φωτογραφία,θα μας τρελλάνετε εσεις !!



τώρα συγνώμη αλλα αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα τι έχει δηλαδή αυτη η φωτο που δεν εχουν οι άλλες εκτός του ότι εδω ο σπύρος είναι με τα γυαλιά που τον πάνε κιόλας , αλλα είναι σε δεύτερο πλάνο , αλλα ίσως αυτό ενοείς που την κάνει καταπληκτική επειδή είναι λίγο ξεχωριστή λόγω του ότι εκτός του φόντου είναι και αυτό που πλαισιώνει το σώμα του σαν μία όμορφη  κορνίζα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ασχετο...
> 
> ο παπαδογιωργακης και ο μωρος ηταν πριν τον μπουρναζο???



όχι μαζί κατέβαιναν σε αγώνες αλλα ο μπουρνάζος προυπήρχε αγωνιστικά απο αυτούς , πρίν ήταν ο φραγγίσκος μπατής και ο γιάννης ο κούκος ( αλλα μια περίοδο στις αρχες του σπύρου συνηπήρξαν και αυτοί) και άλλοι όπως ο μπουζιάνας

----------


## Muscleboss

Μια ακόμα εκπλητική σειρά φωτογραφιών του Σπύρου.
Νομίζω έγινε στη Γερμανία κατά τη διαμονή του για το Mr Europe 1985.

Δε κάνω σχόλια, μη γίνομαι γραφικός... απλά Νο1 Έλληνας Αθλητής Bodybuilding.

----------


## Muscleboss

και συνέχεια...  :02. Shock:   :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

Αντε γειά... :02. Wave:

----------


## kaiowas

όλες οι φωτογραφίες του Σπύρου πολύ καλλιτεχνικές :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Πραγματικα φανταστικες  :02. Shock:  φωτογραφιες!!!

----------


## Mythonas

Απλα δεν υπαρχουν λόγια :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## -beba-

Τα λόγια είναι περιττα...................... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## flinstone

αυτα ηταν σωματα. :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω τολμω να πω ότι αν ο Σπύρος ήταν στην Αμερική θα ήταν πολύ τρανταχτό όνομα ,μιλαμε για αγωνες Olympia και βαλε....
Ηλία εσυ που είσαι παλιος ξερεις αν το κυνηγησε καθόλου;
Είχε προτάσεις,βλέψεις;

----------


## Μαρία

Είναι Α Π Ι Σ Τ Ε Υ Τ Ο Σ !!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Εγω τολμω να πω ότι αν ο Σπύρος ήταν στην Αμερική θα ήταν πολύ τρανταχτό όνομα ,μιλαμε για αγωνες Olympia και βαλε....
> Ηλία εσυ που είσαι παλιος ξερεις αν το κυνηγησε καθόλου;
> Είχε προτάσεις,βλέψεις;



δεν το κυνήγησε όσο έπρεπε κώστα  προτάσεις είχε και στην ελλάδα και σε ταινίες και έπαιξε σε μερικές αλλα και στην τηλεόραση όπου έβγαινε σε πρωινή εκπομπή γιατι ο μπουρνάζος εκτός απο ωραίο σώμα είχε και ωραίο πρόσωπο και ήταν προσιτός και έδινε θετικές εντυπώσεις και μάλιστα πήρε μαζί του και την ελένη την πετρουλάκη όπου έδειχνε κάποιες ασκήσεις γιατι αν θυμάμε καλα η ελένη δούλευε σε κάποιο γυμναστήριο δεν θυμάμε αν ήταν στου σπύρου και η ελένη καλώς βέβαια καθιερώθηκε στον χώρο και σαν γυναίκα που ήταν , γιατι εκείνα τα χρόνια τα όπλα των γυναικών μετρούσαν περισσότερο , καταλαβαίνετε τι ενοώ .

ο σπύρος παρ όλο που ήταν στην αθήνα ήταν ξεκάθαρος χαρακτήρας και παραδοσιακός , οπότε αν δεν πάς με τα νερά κάποιων δεν γίνεσαι φίρμα , γιατι δεν αρκεί να έχεις μόνο τα προσόντα αλλα να είσαι και μέσα στα διαπλεκόμενα και έτσι έχασε η ελλάδα εναν άνθρωπο που είχε τα προσόντα να γίνει γνωστός παγκοσμίως και σαν ηθοποιός όπως και ο άρνολντ.

αλλα αν δεν έχεις και τα κατάληλα άτομα δεν πάς μπροστά και επίσης ενω το ββ  παλιά είχε περισσότερη αποδοχή απο το κοινό δεν είχε την πρέπουσα προβολή ούτε υπήρχε το νετ όπως σήμερα , επίσης οι υποχρεώσεις δεν του επέτρεπαν να παραβρίσκετε στην αμερική γιατι μόνο έτσι πάς μπροστα σαν ββερ , είχε και τα γυμναστήρια του στην αθήνα 2 η 3 νομίζω που η ψυχή ήταν ο σπύρος οπότε δεν μπορούσε να λείπει μεγάλο διάστημα .

και το βασικότερο είναι τι στόχους έχει ο καθένας ο μπουρνάζος ήταν της ηρεμίας και ήσυχης ζωής και πάντα ενα αγαπητό παιδί και προσιτό .

και ισχύει αυτό που λέω συχνά όταν είσαι κάποιος είσαι απλος και προσιτός , όταν δεν είσαι τότε απλά το παίζεις κάποιος και ο σπύρος το είχε πραγματικά και εγω το εχω δηλώσει και το δηλώνω ξανα απο έλληνες που με ενέπνευσαν στο ββ αυτοί που ξεχώριζαν γιατι υπήρχαν και κάποιοι άλλοι , ηταν ο μπουρνάζος ο σπύρος και ο αργύρης ο τσοπουρίδης και το σπουδαίο είναι οτι ενώ δεν είναι τωρα σε τοπ αγωνιστική φόρμα εγω τους σέβομε και τους εκτιμάω πάντα και έχουμε και μια καλή επαφη και επικοινωνία είτε τηλεφωνικά είτε προσωπικά  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> και σε ταινίες και έπαιξε σε μερικές


σύντομα αποσπάσματα από την ταινία του μπουρνάζου, ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΧΡΥΣΟ.

είδα κάποια κομμάτια και είναι πολύ καλός... απορώ πως δεν είχε συνέχεια σαν ηθοποιός... ίσως δεν έγινε μέρος των "κυκλωμάτων"...
αναμείνατε.

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

Άλλη μια γνωστή σειρά φωτογραφιών του Σπύρου, με 3 γυναίκες αθλητριες της εποχής. Προσωπικά δε τις χορταίνω αυτές τις φώτος....  :03. Thumb up:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο μας πωρωνεις,οι φωτό είναι καταπληκτικες !!Τα  λογια είναι περιττα,θα καταντησω γραφικος από τον θαυμασμο που εκφράζω καθε φορα για τον Μπουρναζο !! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Πανο μας πωρωνεις,οι φωτό είναι καταπληκτικες !!Τα  λογια είναι περιττα,θα καταντησω γραφικος από τον θαυμασμο που εκφράζω καθε φορα για τον Μπουρναζο !!



δεν έχεις και άδικο κώστα αφού εγω που έχω δεί τόσα όλα αυτα τα χρόνια και αυτες οι φωτο μου αρεσουν αφάνταστα γιατι αποτυπώνουν και το πως ήταν το κορυφαίο ββ τότε , πόσο όμορφο και καλαισθητο και ο μπουρνάζος άξιος εκπρόσωπος , στεναχωριέμαι μόνο γιατι δεν τον προώθησαν όσο έπρεπε και εκτός ελληνικών συνόρων .

βάλτε πράμα δεν πρέπει να λείπουν απο το φόρουμ τόσο όμορφες φωτο  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι αθλήτριες ποιες ειναι Ηλία,γνωστες;;

----------


## Muscleboss

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος οι φώτος τραβήχτηκαν στη γερμανία...άρα μάλλον είναι ξένες οι αθλήτριες.

YΓ: Το 85 στη Γερμανία είχαν πάει από Ελλάδα μόνο Μπουρνάζος, κ Βολικός.

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος οι φώτος τραβήχτηκαν στη γερμανία...άρα μάλλον είναι ξένες οι αθλήτριες.
> 
> YΓ: Το 85 στη Γερμανία είχαν πάει από Ελλάδα μόνο Μπουρνάζος, κ Βολικός.
> 
> ΜΒ



σωστός ο πάνος τις αθλήτριες τις ξέρω γιατι τις θυμάμε απο τότε και απο παλιές φωτο , γιατι τις εχω ξαναδεί εγω αυτες τις φωτο , αλλα δεν είναι ελληνίδες δεν τις εχω δεί ποτε σε ελληνικούς αγώνες .

και όντως το 85 μόνο μπουρνάζος βολικός είχαν πάει στο πανευρωπαικό το 86 ήταν που πήγε μεγαλυτερη ελληνικη αποστολή . :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Paco

> 


*Καλα σε αυτες τις  φωτογραφίες είναι αντε γεια ο Μπουρναζος !!
Αρχαιο ελληνικο άγαλμα !!RESPECT !!*  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Σπύρος πέρα από μεγάλες νίκες στις αγωνιστικές σκηνές, είχε και πολλές επιτυχείς στον γυναικείο πληθυσμό και πολλές θαυμάστριες.
Γενικά έκανε πολλές φωτογραφίσεις με γυναίκες αθλήτριες και μή καθώς το σώμα του ήταν κοινά αποδεκτό από όλους και όχι μόνο τους σκληροπηρυνικούς φίλους του bodybuidling.

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαλα μιλαμε εχουμε τρελλαθει !!όσες φωτό δεν εχω δει στην ζωή μου από τον Μπουρναζο τις βλέπω τωρα.Μιλαμε η μια καλύτερη από την άλλη και ο Σπύρος σε καταπληκτικη φόρμα !!
Οσο για την πέραση του στις γυναικες το φαντάζομαι,εχει μια θετική αυρα και εικόνα προς τα έξω,εγω παντως ξερω ότι ήταν πολύ γνωστός όταν ήταν στα ντουζένια του ,εχω ένα βιντεο του 1991,όπου είναι με την Πετρουλακη πολύ νεαρη και καναν γυμναστικη στην τηλεοραση σε πρωινη εκπομπη,νομίζω στον πρωϊνό καφε,δείχνωντας ασκήσεις,όπως επίσης έχει παίξει και σε ταινίες και γενικα ήταν πολύ δημοφιλής σαν ατομο και κοινα αποδεκτός και από άτομα που δεν ασχολιόντουσαν, γενικα είναι ανθρωπος που κερδισε τον σεβασμό και την αναγνώριση με το σπαθί του.Respect.
Πανο ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις σπάνιες φωτογραφίες,εννοείται ότι θελουμε και άλλες . :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Kαλα μιλαμε εχουμε τρελλαθει !!όσες φωτό δεν εχω δει στην ζωή μου από τον Μπουρναζο τις βλέπω τωρα.Μιλαμε η μια καλύτερη από την άλλη και ο Σπύρος σε καταπληκτικη φόρμα !!
> Οσο για την πέραση του στις γυναικες το φαντάζομαι,εχει μια θετική αυρα και εικόνα προς τα έξω,εγω παντως ξερω ότι ήταν πολύ γνωστός όταν ήταν στα ντουζένια του ,εχω ένα βιντεο του 1991,όπου είναι με την Πετρουλακη πολύ νεαρη και καναν γυμναστικη στην τηλεοραση σε πρωινη εκπομπη,νομίζω στον πρωϊνό καφε,δείχνωντας ασκήσεις,όπως επίσης έχει παίξει και σε ταινίες και γενικα ήταν πολύ δημοφιλής σαν ατομο και κοινα αποδεκτός και από άτομα που δεν ασχολιόντουσαν, γενικα είναι ανθρωπος που κερδισε τον σεβασμό και την αναγνώριση με το σπαθί του.Respect.
> Πανο ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις σπάνιες φωτογραφίες,εννοείται ότι θελουμε και άλλες .



σωστα κώστα αυτο το ανέφερα και σε προηγούμενο πόστ ότι η πετρουλάκη απο τον μπουρνάζο πρωτοεμφανήστηκε στην τηλεόραση σε πρωινή εκπομπή και όπως ανέφερα σαν γυναίκα που ήταν έμεινε , ο σπύρος ενω θα μπορούσε να είναι ακόμη και όνομα στην τηλεόραση , δεν είχε τα σωστα άτομα και δεν ήταν άνθρωπος των διαπλεκόμενων και άλλα πολλα , γι αυτο και δεν είχε πορεία .

είχε τεράστια αποδοχη σε όλο τον κόσμο όχι μόνο σωματικα που το σώμα του ήταν κοινά αποδεκτό σε όλους αλλα και σαν χαρακτήρας και άνθρωπος , άλλωστε έτσι έχει παραμείνει  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Χτές αποφασίσαμε να επισκευτούμε με 2 φίλους τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο, που βρέθηκε για λίγες μέρες στην Αμφιλοχία Αιτωλοακαρνανίας. Ο Σπύρος γεννήθηκε στην Αμφιλοχία και έμεινε εκεί μέχρι 12 ετών όπου και μετακόμησε στην Αθήνα. Ωστόσο κάθε χρόνο περνά αρκετό καιρό σε αυτή την μικρή πόλη, ειδικά σε περιόδους διακοπών.



Η εμπειρία ήταν αξέχαστη. Θα περιγράψω σε αυτό το πρώτο ποστ εν συντομία κάποια πράματα που χαρακτήρισαν συνάντησή μας και στο άμεσο μέλλον θα ανεβάσουμε και ένα σχετικό βίντεο με συνέντευξη του Σπύρου και άλλο σπάνιο υλικό.

Βρεθήκαμε λοιπόν στην Αμφιλοχία χτες το μέσημέρι, και αφού ήπιαμε ένα καφέ με τον Σπύρο ξεκινήσαμε για το σπίτι του όπου διατηρεί ένα προσωπικό γυμναστήριο. Το γυμναστήριο αυτό ο Σπύρος το έχει διαθέσιμο δωρεάν σε όποιον κάτοικο της Αμφιλοχίας θέλει να γυμναστεί, ενώ εκεί γυμνάζόταν και ο ίδιος όποτε βρίσκόταν στην Αμφιλοχία (αν και πλέον έχει καιρό να χρησιμοποιηθεί).

Όπως βλέπετε και στη φωτογραφία πρόκειται για ένα κλασσικό σιδεράδικο, γεμάτο από φωτογραφίες του Σπύρου και άλλω αθλητών, καθώς και διπλώματα του Σπύρου από αγώνες. Υπήρχαν φωτογραφίες του με τον Arnold στην Αμερική, εως με την Βίκυ Κουλιανού όταν ο Σπύρος φωτογραφιζόταν σαν μοντέλο. 




Στην παρακάτω φώτο φαίνεται το δίπλωμα από τον ιστορικό αγώνα του πρώτου Mr Οδυσσεια 1985, ενώ υπήχαν διπλώματα του Σπύρου υπογεγραμμένα από τον Ben Weider και Arnold Schwarzeneger. Πραγματικά ο χώρος έμοιαζε με μουσείο του ελληνικού bodybuilding και κάθε φίλος του παλιού ελληνικού bodybuilding πιστεύω οτι θα ανατρίχιαζε.




Στο σπίτι του Σπύρου, γεμάτο από φωτογραφίες δικές του και των 2 αδερφών του (Παναγιώτη και Κώστα) εξίσου πολύ καλών bodybuilders με τίτλους, ξεκινήσαμε μια κουβέντα με το Σπύρο που μας έκανε μια αναδρομή στην ιστορία του, ξεκινώντας με την πρώτη του επαφή με το άθλημα, τις αγωνιστικές εμπειρίες του, τις νίκες του και πολλά όλα που θα μεταφέρουμε στη σελίδα αναλυτικά στο μέλλον (ελπίζω σύντομα).

Μετά από τη συζήτησή μας, ο Σπύρος μας πρότεινε να πάμε να δούμε τα βάρη που γυμναζόταν τη δεκαετία του ’70 και τα οποία βρισκόταν σε μια αποθήκη στο Ρίβιο, ένα μικρό χωριό έξω απο την Αμφιλοχία. Στο Ρίβιο ο Σπύρος μάζευε καπνά με τους δικούς του ακόμη και τις πρώτες χρονιές που είχε βγεί Mr Hellas. Βρεθήκαμε λοιπόν στο Ρίβιο και συγκεκριμένα στην ταράτσα της παλιάς αποθήκης όπου βρισκόταν τα βάρη τα οποία ήταν φτιαγμένα με τσιμέντο μέσα σε τσίγγινα δοχεία από τυρί, και τα οποία είχαν χαραγμένη ημερομηνία 1977. Στη παρακάτω φώτο ο Σπύρος με τον παιδικό του φίλο Πάνο και τα τσιμεντένια βάρη, 33 χρονια μετά...




Η μεγαλύτερη όμως έκπληξη μας περίμενε μέσα στην αποθήκη. Με το άνοιγμα της σκουριασμένης πόρτας αντικρύσαμε παλιά όργανα γυμναστικής, και αμέσως αναγνώρισα κάποια από αυτά από παλιά βίντεο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου που έχω δεί. Ήταν τα όργανα από το πρώτο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου στην Αθήνα με οποία έχουν γυμναστεί μεγάλοι πρωταθλητες του Ελληνικού bodybuilding. Στο διπλανό όμως δωμάτιο ήταν ο θησαυρός... παλιές ξεχασμένες φωτογραφίες του Σπύρου που ούτε ο ίδιος θυμόταν, από αγώνες στα τελη της δεκαετίας του ’70, αγώνες στην Αμερική, Mr Οδύσσεια 1985, με τον Sergio Olivia και άλλες μοναδικές στιγμές...




Δε θέλω να μακρυγορώ άλλο, αλλά αυτη η συνάντηση ήταν μια μοναδική εμπειρία για μας. Όσοι γνωρίζουν και αγαπούν την ιστορία του ελληνικού bodybuilding πιστεύω οτι το καταλαβαίνουν.
Έχουμε ήδη προγραμματίσει την επανάληψη της συνάντησής μας με το Σπύρο καθώς πραγματικά δεν χορταίναμε να τον ακούμε.  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο πολλά συγχαρητηρια για την αποκλειστικότητα,πραγματικα σε ζηλευω γιατί η εμπειρία αυτη σιγουρα θα ηταν μοναδική,περιμενουμε φωτογραφίες αλλά κυριως το περιεχόμενο της κουβεντας σας,σιγουρα θα εχει ενδιαφερον να δουμε τι καναν τότε αυτοί οι μεγαλοι πρωταθλητες.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο το ρεπορτάζ πραγματικα με συγκίνησε γι αυτο μιλάω για ποιότητα ανθρώπου πάνω απ όλα αν μιλάω για τον μπουρνάζο με τέτοια τσιμέντα ξεκινήσαμε παλια να γυμναζόμαστε μιας και δεν υπήρχε γυμναστήριο εκείνα τα χρόνια με σωλήνες και τσιμέντα .

επίσης συγκινήθηκα γιατι δεν ήξερα πως και ο σπύρος ασχολούταν η οικογενειά του με τα καπνα μια πολύ δύσκολη αγροτική εργασία .

πραγματικα είδα τις φωτο και διάβασα με ενδιαφερον αυτα τα σχόλια γιατι είναι η ιστορία του ββ αλλα η ιστορία διαφήμηση του αθλήματος , γιατι τέτοια πρότυπα είχαμε και κανείς όσο καλή διάθεση και να εχει δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει την ψυχολογία που είχαμε τότε , είναι απίστευτη δεν περιγράφετε με λόγια  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

ΠΟλυ ωραιες φωτο και πραγματικα μια συναντηση που κατω απο ευχαριστες συνθηκες δινει την ευκαιρια να συζητηθουν οι παλιες ωραιες αναμνησεις του Σπυρου Μπουρναζου!
ΠΑνο ευχαριστουμε για την αποκλειστικοτητα και αναμενουμε για νεοτερα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

φοβερο υλικό, θενκς πανο.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

BRAVO  :03. Clap:  ALL THE $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## GEORGEXX1

boss μας ανατριχιασες.
αυτο για σενα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
και αυτο για τον σπυρο :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Mythonas

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

και ξανα

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Μαρία

Πανο πολύ καλο υλικο και φανταστικες φωτο απο εναν ανθρωπο που εχει γραψει ιστορια στο ελληνικο bb!!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## nicksigalas

O ARNOLD της Ελλαδας τιποτε αλλο  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Paco

Θεωρω ότι σε αυτη την συναντηση θα ειπώθηκαν πολλά τα οποία θα εχουν μεγαλο ενδιαφέρον..Ευχαριστουμε αυτόν τον μεγαλο αθλητη που  μας αφιερωσε χρόνο για να μοιραστει εμπειρίες και αναμνησεις.

----------


## Muscleboss

Μιά διαφορετική φωτογραφία του Σπύρου με τη Βίκη Κουλιανού, όχι από αγώνες, αλλά από περίοδο που φωτογραφιζόταν σαν μοντέλο. Ελαφρώς μικρότερες μυικές μάζες, αλλά εξίσου εντυπωσιακός... αθλητής ΠΡΟΤΥΠΟ ._

----------


## KATERINI 144

και να φανταστείτε πως μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο υπήρχαν 4-5 φωτογραφιες του στο νετ, σπασαμε ολα τα ρεκορ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτό που παραδεχομαι στον Μουρναζο είναι ότι έγινε γνωστος και σε κύκλους πλην του bbing,έπαιξε σε ταινίες ,εκανε προγραμματα γυμναστικης,εκπομπες και εγινε αποδεκτός από τους κυκλους των media.
Εδω είναι 2 φωτογραφίες από τα εξωφυλλα ενός δίσκου που είχε κυκλοφορήσει για γυμναστικη...

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Μιά διαφορετική φωτογραφία του Σπύρου με τη Βίκη Κουλιανού, όχι από αγώνες, αλλά από περίοδο που φωτογραφιζόταν σαν μοντέλο. Ελαφρώς μικρότερες μυικές μάζες, αλλά εξίσου εντυπωσιακός... αθλητής ΠΡΟΤΥΠΟ ._


 Oτι και να πουμε ειναι λιγο.ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ!!!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Αυτό που παραδεχομαι στον Μουρναζο είναι ότι έγινε γνωστος και σε κύκλους πλην του bbing,έπαιξε σε ταινίες ,εκανε προγραμματα γυμναστικης,εκπομπες και εγινε αποδεκτός από τους κυκλους των media.
> Εδω είναι 2 φωτογραφίες από τα εξωφυλλα ενός δίσκου που είχε κυκλοφορήσει για γυμναστικη...


Πιστεύω πως βοήθησε και το ότι ήτανε εμφανίσιμος άντρας.

Όπως και να 'χει ξανά respect!  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπραβο παιδια τις θυμάμε κάπου τις είχα δει νομίζω σε περιοδικο και βέβαια βοήθησε ότι ήταν ωραίος άντρας αλλα ΄ήξερε και να μιλάει έγραφε στον φακό και είχε σωμα πρότυπο ακόμη και σήμερα σε απάντηση όσων πιστεύουν ενα σωμα με λιγότερη μαζα αλλα με προδιαγραφες και ταλέντο δεν είναι εντυπωσιακο , αλλα είναι και πιο εύκολα διατηρήσιμο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## James

Καποιοι ανθρωποι γεννιουνται με εμφυτα ταλεντα,ο Μπουρναζος γεννηθηκε για να κανει bodybuilding.Respect.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Καποιοι ανθρωποι γεννιουνται με εμφυτα ταλεντα,*ο Μπουρναζος γεννηθηκε για να κανει bodybuilding*.Respect.


αυτό ακριβώς.... το μυικό του σύστημα είναι φοβερό.

Να πούμε οτι πριν κάνει bbing ο Σπύρος έκανε στίβο και συγκεκριμένα δέκαθλο, με επιδόσεις πανελλήνιου πρωταθλητή, και λίγο πριν πάρει μέρος στο πρωτάθλημα δεκάθλου, ξεκίνησε το bbing.

O τρόπος που ο Σπύρος ξεκίνησε το bbing είναι πραγματικά άξιος αναφοράς.
Αν και γυμναζόταν εν μερη με βάρη λόγω δεκάθλου, δεν έκανε προπόνηση bbing, άλλά μια μέρα τον βλέπει τυχαία ο παλιός πρωταθλητής και Μεσογεονίκης Κωστογλάκης σε παραλία της Αττικής και του λέει:

_(η μέρα ήταν Πέμπτη (1975 νομίζω, ο Σπύρος ήτνα 17-18 χρονών))_

Κωστογλάκης: - Φίλε, την Κυριακή έχει αγώνες bbing θές να κατέβεις;
Μπουρνάζος: - Πώς να κατέβω, μπορώ;
Κωστογλάκης: Είσαι καλός θα τους κερδίσεις όπως είσαι.

Τελικά όπως μας είπε ο Σπύρος, "Ξυρίστηκα γιατί είχα τρίχες και μετά από 3 μέρες κατέβηκα στους αγώνες".. τελικα βγήκε 2ος στην ψηλή κατηγορία ανδρών (δεν ειχε juniors τότε), χωρίς να κάνει ποτέ προπονηση bbing.

Αυτό σαν στοιχείο, ότι ο Σπύρος γεννήθηκε για αυτό,δεν είναι τυχαία η πορεία του και η επίδραση που είχε στο άθλημα.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες που μας δίνεις,πραγματικα είναι η ιστορία του ελληνικου Bbing.Φανταστείτε να μην είχε γινει αυτός ο διαλογος και ο Μπουρναζος να μην ασχολουταν με το άθλημα....

----------


## Muscleboss

Συνάντηση γιγάντων Κώστα πραγματικά... θα το δούμε σύντομα και σε βίντεο που αναφέρει διάφορες λεπτομέριες της αγωνιστικής του καριέρας ο ίδιος ο Σπύρος... 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

να σας πω γιατι συνέβαινε αυτο απλα εκείνα τα χρόνια δεν διανοείτο να ασχοληθεί κάποιος με το ββ αν δεν είχε το ταλέντο δεν ήταν όπως τωρα που ότι και να είναι κάποιος με θεμιτο και αθέμητο τρόπο θα το πετυχει .

ο σπύρος είχε ταλέντο σωματικα αλλα και το δέκαθλο που είχε ασχοληθεί του είχε δώσει υποδομη αλλα τον βοηθούσε και ο σωματότυπός του .
μιλάμε για φοβερο ταλέντο και πραγματικα αν δεν ήταν ελλάδα (που και εδω ακόμη εγω πρώτα εμαθα τον μπουρνάζο και μετα το ββ ) και ήταν αμερικη θα ήταν παγκοσμίως γνωστός και πάνω απ όλα απίστευτος άνθρωπος και πρότυπο ββερ ακόμη και σήμερα , γιατι δεν υπάρχει κανείς που να μην του αρεσει και να μην θαυμάσει ενα σωμα σαν του σπύρου  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Επειδή τις φωτογραφίες κάποιων ανθρώπων δε τις χορταίνουμε , όσες και να δούμε:

5 ακόμα φωτογραφίες του Σπύρου... έτσι για να μη ξεχνιόμαστε. :01. Wink:   :03. Bowdown: 






Η παρακάτω είναι μια από τις παλιότερες φωτογραφίες του Σπύρου

----------


## RAMBO

*κι'αλλο.κι'αλλο.!!!* :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Akis85

> Επειδή τις φωτογραφίες κάποιων ανθρώπων δε τις χορταίνουμε , όσες και να δούμε:
> 
> 5 ακόμα φωτογραφίες του Σπύρου... έτσι για να μη ξεχνιόμαστε. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η παρακάτω είναι μια από τις παλιότερες φωτογραφίες του Σπύρου


 
ΠΩΠΩ!!  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: Αυτό το σώμα θέλω ρε παιδιά!!!!!!!!!!! :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps: 

 :03. Awesome:  :03. Awesome:  :03. Awesome:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Polyneikos for you!

Congrats Boss

----------


## James

Πραγματικα όσες φωτογραφίες δεν εχω προλαβει να δω στν ζωη μουτου Μπουρναζου τις είδα εδω μεσα σε λίγο καιρό!Συλλεκτικης αξίας πράγματι. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Respect στον Σπύρο Μπουρναζο ,για εμας είναι έμπνευση αυτες οι φωτογραφίες και συνδεουν τα όσα έχουν ακουστεί για αυτον τον αθλητη με την πραγματικότητα..ΉΤΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ!Ότι και να πουμε θα ακουστεί λίγο.
Πανο έκανες τρομερη δουλεια,θα πρεπει να σου το αναγνωρίσουμε γιατί εφτασες μεχρι την Αμφιλοχια για να διαθεσεις στο φόρουμ αυτες τις σπανιες φωτογραφίες.. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Πανο έκανες τρομερη δουλεια,θα πρεπει να σου το αναγνωρίσουμε γιατί εφτασες μεχρι την Αμφιλοχια για να διαθεσεις στο φόρουμ αυτες τις σπανιες φωτογραφίες..


Αυτό δεν ήταν τπτ Κώστα και κόπος δεν ήταν, κάθε άλλο παρά ευχαρίστηση. Πέρα όμως από επόμενες εξορμίσεις στην Αμφιλοχία, που έχουν κανονιστεί για το άμεσο μέλλον και ακόμα περισσότερο σπάνιο υλικό, είχα μια επικοινωνία με δημοσιογράφο σχετικά με ένα τηλεοπτικό αφιέρωμα στον Σπύρο. Δεν ξέρω αν θα καταφέρουμε να το χωρεσουμε σε μεγάλο αθηναικό κανάλι, αλλά ήταν αισιόδοξος για κάποιο ρεπορτάζ τουλάχιστον σε κανάλι της δυτικής Ελλάδας.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Σπύρος εξακολουθεί και σήμερα να αποτελεί σημείο έμπνευσης για καλλιτέχνες και καλλιτεχνικές διοργανώσεις.

Περνώντας από την οδό Διδότου στα Εξάρχεια, έπεσα πάνω στην παρακάτω αφίσσα.



Η αφίσσα αυτή διαφημίζει την έκθεση _Supernature - An exercise in loads._ 

_H Supernature - An exercise in loads είναι μια έκθεση βασισμένη σε μια συμβολική ανταλλαγή του χώρου της γκαλερί ΑΜP και του ιστορικού γυμναστηρίου του πρωτοπόρου στο ελληνικό αγωνιστικό bodybuilding Σ. Μπουρνάζου στην Κυψέλη._ 
_Κρυμμένο από τα βλέμματα των περισσότερων Αθηναίων, το συγκεκριμένο γυμναστήριο αποτελεί ένα ιδιαίτερο κράμα λειτουργίας και ιστορίας, καθ’ όσον είναι ταυτόχρονα ένας χώρος άσκησης και ένα είδος ζωντανού αρχείου του bodybuilding στην Ελλάδα. To αγωνιστικό bodybuilding, περισσότερο από όλα τα αθλήματα, βρίσκεται κοντά στο χώρο της αισθητικής και στην ιδέα της επαναδιαμόρφωσης και μετα-μόρφωσης της φόρμας. Τα λεπτά κατά τα οποία ένας bodybuilder βρίσκεται επί σκηνής μετρούν όχι για την επίδειξη δύναμης ή δεξιοτεχνίας αλλά για την επίδειξη της καινούργιας του μορφής, η οποία έχει διαμορφωθεί εκ νέου από τον ίδιο τον αθλητή._


Μάλιστα κατά τη διάρκεια της έναρξης της έκθεσης υπήρξε μια επίδειξη bodybuilding.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ http://www.a-m-p.gr/

Στην έκθεση υπάρχει φωτογραφικό υλικό το οποίο έχουμε δείξει εμείς στο φόρουμ, αλλά αξιζει να την επισκεφτείτε. Θα είναι ανοιχτή έως τις 31 μαρτίου 2010.

Να λοιπόν και μια εισχώρηση του bodybuilding στους καλλιτεχνικούς χωρους, από ποιόν άλλο... το Σπυρο Μπουρνάζο!  :03. Bowdown: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτό είναι και μετα απο τόσα χρόνια ο σπύρος μπουρνάζος αποτελεί πηγή έμπνευσης και πάντα στο προσκήνιο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ ωραια τα νεα =. Μακαρι να ειχαμε ενημερωθει για την εναρξη της εκθεσης για να την προβάλλουμε.
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Μπουρναζος συνεχίζει να αποτελει σημειο αναφορας στους αθλητικους κυκλους αλλα από οτι φαίνεται και όχι μονο !!

----------


## tvg5

Απλα κορυφη.
Κυριολεκτικα ο Ελληνας Arnold.

----------


## Polyneikos

Aποκλειστικότητα του φόρουμ μας, σπανιας συλλεκτικης αξίας !!
Το ατομικό ποζαρισμα του θρυλικου Σπύρου Μπουρναζου στο 1ο Μρ Οδυσσεια που εγινε τον Μαιο του 1985 στην Θεσσαλονίκη όπου νίκησε την ψηλή κατηγορία αλλά και τον Γενικο Τιτλο!!!
Εδω θα πρεπει να ευχαριστησουμε τον Σπύρο που μας εμπιστευτηκε αυτό το σπανιο υλικο από την προσωπική του συλλογη και εγω προσωπικα τον Πανο που μου το διεθεσε...

*ΠΑΡΤΕ ΕΜΠΝΕΥΣΗ !!!*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα ανεκτήμητο αυτό το βίντεο μας γύρισε πολλα χρόνια πίσω , εμένα προσωπικα μου ξύπνησε όμορφες αναμνήσεις μπραβο πάνο και κώστα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Ειναι ανεκτημιτη η αξια αυτου του βιντεο. Για τους παλιους μια γλυκια αναμνηση και για τους νεους ενα μαθημα ιστοριας ελληνικου ββ.
Το ποζαρισμα κλασσικης μορφης. Ο Σπυρος το εκτελεσε με ανεση και παραλληλα επικοινωνουσε με το ενθουσιασμενο κοινο.

Ελπιζουμε συντομα να εχουμε και αλλα τετοια βιντεακια  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## DIM.K

Οποιος βλεπει αυτο το βιντεο και δεν 
νιωθει ριγος δεν αγαπαει τη σωματικη διαπλαση

----------


## Muscleboss

Απίστευτος αγωνας, Απίστευτος Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος.  :03. Clap: 

Έπεται και συνέχεια...  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## James

Καταπληκτικο βίντεο,αν μιλαμε για ελληνικο Bbing πρεπει πρωτα να μιλαμε για Μπουρναζο. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Eddie

Για το βιβλιο του Παγιαννιδη που αναφερατε το εχω διαβασει παρα πολλες φορες στο ξεκινημα μου το 2005,το ειχε το γυμναστηριο.Οταν ειδα τον Μπουρναζο δε το πιστευα,λεω τετοιος Ελληνας αθλητης και να μην εχω ακουσει κατι γι αυτον,να μην εχω διαβασει ενα αρθρο σε καποιο περιοδικο(μπορει να υπαρχει αλλα να μη το πετυχα).

Τρελο wannabe,αν οχι για ολους,για παρα πολλους Ελληνες θνητους bb.

Respect..

----------


## mazarakiotis

> 


Απλα κομματι της ιστοριας. Για μας τους νεοτερους αυτα τα βιντεο ειναι μαθημα 

 :03. Military All OK:  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## TheWickerMan

εχω εντυπωσιαστει με αυτον τον αθλητη καθομαι 2 ωρες και χαζευω τις φωτογραφιες......τελειο σωμα απιστευτη γραμμωση....και παρ'ολα αυτα....χωρις τιποτα το υπερβολικο....ο ορισμος δηλαδη του bodybuilder!μια ερωτηση...αναφερθηκε οτι το υψος του ειναι 1,85-1,90(αν και προς το 1,90 το κοβω απο την φωτογραφια με τον arnold!ποιο ηταν ομως το σωματικο του βαρος??

----------


## Polyneikos

Kατεβαινε γυρω στα 104-105 κιλα (Στις καλύτερες του φόρμες)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο σπύρος είχε τέτοια ποιότητα και καλούπι που φαινόταν βαρύτερος απο ότι ήταν πραγματικα εγω τον θυμάμε γύρω στα 99 με 100 κιλα σε αγώνες ίσως τελευταία να ήταν παραπάνω απλα δεν το θυμάμε , σημασία έχει χαιρόσουν να τον βλέπεις στην σκηνή να αγωνίζετε , πρωτόγνωρη σκληράδα και ποιότητα για εκείνα τα χρόνια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Σαν ελάχιστη τιμή και ελάχιστο ευχαριστώ από τη σελίδα μας προς τον μεγάλο Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο, δημιουργήσαμε ένα αφιέρωμα/συνέντευξη το οποίο θα το δημοσιέυσουμε σε 3 Μέρη.
Το αφιέρωμα εκτός της συνέντευξης περιέχει και αποσπάσματα από την προπόνηση, τους αγώνες αλλά και εμφανίσεις του Σπύρου στη μεγάλη οθόνη.

Ελπίζω μέσα από αυτά τα βίντεο να δωθεί η δυνατότητα σε όλους να γνωρίσουν την συμβολή και τη σημασία αυτού του αθλητή στο ελληνικό Bodybuilding.  :03. Bowdown: 

--

Στο *Μέρος* *1ο* *- Το ξεκίνημα*, ο Σπύρος μιλάει για τα πρώτα χρόνια του ελληνικού Bodybuilding, για τα δικά του πρώτα βήματα στο άθλημα και τις πρώτες του διακρίσεις. 




MB

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

BRAVO,
KAI TO IDIO SE ALLOUS ATHLITES POU EGRAPSAN THN ELLINIKI ISTORIA TOU BODYBUILDING KALI SINEXIA KAI ENA MEGALO EYXARISTO EK MEROUS MOY.

----------


## veteran29

> Aποκλειστικότητα του φόρουμ μας, σπανιας συλλεκτικης αξίας !!
> Το ατομικό ποζαρισμα του θρυλικου Σπύρου Μπουρναζου στο 1ο Μρ Οδυσσεια που εγινε τον Μαιο του 1985 στην Θεσσαλονίκη όπου νίκησε την ψηλή κατηγορία αλλά και τον Γενικο Τιτλο!!!
> Εδω θα πρεπει να ευχαριστησουμε τον Σπύρο που μας εμπιστευτηκε αυτό το σπανιο υλικο από την προσωπική του συλλογη και εγω προσωπικα τον Πανο που μου το διεθεσε...
> 
> *ΠΑΡΤΕ ΕΜΠΝΕΥΣΗ !!!*


μονο εμπνευση?
καταρχην σου βγαζει τοση ηρεμια οταν ποζαρει και το κανει με τοσο κεφι κ διαθεση που το καθε πατημα του ειναι μια ζωγραφια...

----------


## Rise above

K Mπουρνάζο, MB ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τι συνέντευξη :03. Thumb up:  ,για μένα τουλάχιστον το θεωρώ μεγάλο προνόμιο να βλέπω εικόνες και να μαθαίνω πληροφορίες από αθλητή που κέρδιζε αγώνες 10 χρονια πριν γεννηθώ, μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

(το δεύτερο  μέρος αργεί  :01. Mr. Green: ???)

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Οι Μπουρνάζοι το '79 πήρανε εργολαβία τους τίτλους!  :01. Mr. Green:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown: 

Ευχαριστούμε τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο για τη συνέντευξη που παραχώρησε στο bodybuilding.gr. Προπάντων όμως τον ευχαριστούμε για τη λαμπρή ιστορία που έγραψε στο χώρο. Είδωλο για όλη τη νεότερη γενιά.

Πάνο συγχαρητήρια για τη συνέντευξη. Μας έδωσες την ευκαιρία να "γνωρίσουμε" καλύτερα τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο. Ανυπομονούμε για τα επόμενα parts.  :03. Clap:

----------


## Μαρία

Πανο σε ευχαριστουμε για την συνεντευξη πραγματι απο εναν θρυλο του bb στην Ελλαδα με καταξιωμενη πορεια και αγαπη για το αθλημα!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Ανυπομονουμε για τα επομενα μερη της συνεντευξης απο το κ Μπουρναζο και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω απο εμας για αυτη του την παραχωρηση!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο και στον πανο που επιμελήθηκε αυτη την συνέντευξη πραγματικα είναι κόσμημα να υπάρχει στο φόρουμ και βγαίνει η ιδεολογία και νοοτροπία του ββ εκείνης της εποχής επιβεβαιώνονται και αυτα που έλεγα ότι τότε μετρούσε περισσότερο το ταλέντο στο να ασχοληθεί κάποιος αγωνιστικα με το ββ και ο σπύρος είναι το απόλυτο παράδειγμα .
πραγματική απόλαυση αυτη η συνέντευξη , ειδικά για τούς παλιους που ξυπνάν ωραίες αναμνήσεις  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> Σαν ελάχιστη τιμή και ελάχιστο ευχαριστώ από τη σελίδα μας προς τον μεγάλο Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο, δημιουργήσαμε ένα αφιέρωμα/συνέντευξη το οποίο θα το δημοσιέυσουμε σε 3 Μέρη.
> Το αφιέρωμα εκτός της συνέντευξης περιέχει και αποσπάσματα από την προπόνηση, τους αγώνες αλλά και εμφανίσεις του Σπύρου στη μεγάλη οθόνη.
> 
> Ελπίζω μέσα από αυτά τα βίντεο να δωθεί η δυνατότητα σε όλους να γνωρίσουν την συμβολή και τη σημασία αυτού του αθλητή στο ελληνικό Bodybuilding. 
> 
> --
> 
> Στο *Μέρος* *1ο* *- Το ξεκίνημα*, ο Σπύρος μιλάει για τα πρώτα χρόνια του ελληνικού Bodybuilding, για τα δικά του πρώτα βήματα στο άθλημα και τις πρώτες του διακρίσεις. 
> 
> ...


Tα λογια περιττα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Και σημερα να αγωνιζοταν αυτο το κορμι της δεκαετιας 70-80, παλι  πρωταθλητης θα ηταν!!!

Πανο ευχαριστουμε, φαινεται οτι εχει κανει πολυ κοπο για τα βιντεακια  και αναμενουμε και για τα αλλα δυο μερη!

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτη η συνεντευξη πραγματικα θα μείνει στην ιστορία,επίσης τα αποσπασματικα βίντεο που εμπεριεχονται είναι σπανιας συλλεκτικης αξίας !!
Οι αθλητικες επιδόσεις του Μπουρναζου ξεπερασαν καθε προσδοκία γία ένα αθλημα που σαφως δεν ηταν στις πρωτες προτιμησεις του φιλαθλου κοινου καθότι αγνωστο εκεινες τις εποχες...
ο Μπουρναζος όμως ανοιξε τα φτερα και εκτος του χωρου,εκανε διαφημίσεις,συμμετείχε στην τηλεοραση,φωτογραφίσεις,εκανε ταινιες και αλλα πολλα που αποδυκνείουν τι απήχηση είχε στο ευρυ κοινο....
Αθλητες οπως ο Σπυρος ενεπνεαν όλο τον κόσμο και πραγματικα ωθησαν πολυ κόσμο στην προπονηση με βαρη,επίσης είναι σημαντικο ότι δεν εριξε μαυρη πετρα στον χωρο που αναδείχθηκε αλλα και  τον ανεδειξε !!
Αναμενουμε και τα υπόλοιπα μερη  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KontorinisMD

To βίντεο ειναι όλα τα λεφτα και ο Μπουρνάζος η Νο 1 προσωπικότητα του Ελληνικου bodybuilding! Τρελό respect από εμένα!

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Bulky

Πολυ ωραια συνεντευξη,περιμενουμε και τα υπόλοιπα μερη! :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

*Μέρος 2ο - Τα χρόνια της δόξας*

Οι μεγάλοι αγώνες και νίκες του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου την περίοδο 1979 -1989, η εξέλιξη του ελληνικού Bodybuilding και εμφανίσεις του Σπύρου στη μεγάλη οθόνη.

Περιέχονται αποσπάσματα βίντεο από τους αγώνες: 
- Mr Οδύσσεια 1985
- Πανελήνιο Πρωτάθλημα IFBB 1989
- Mr Μεσόγειος 1989

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ότι και να πω γι αυτα τα βίντεο είναι λίγο , είναι μια περίληψη της ιστορίας του ββ και ο σπύρος περιγράφει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο αλλα και τα βίντεο δείχνουν πως ήταν το ββ παλιότερα και με τις περιγραφές του σπύρου φαίνετε και η ιδεολογία που επικρατούσε και επιβεβαιώνει αυτα που έλεγα πως στα γυμναστήρια επικρατούσε μια κόντρα , αλλα ωραία και επικοδομητική ώς αναφορα τα κιλά που κάναμε προπόνηση υπήρχε ανταγωνισμός επικοδομητικός .
απλα τότε αγωνιστικα ασχολούνταν μόνο αυτοί που είχαν το ταλέντο , εχω δεί αυτούς τους αγώνες του σπύρου και εχω να πω πως ήταν πολύ μπροστα για την εποχή του , έφερε την ποιότητα στο ελληνικό ββ και όπως είπε τα πόδια που στην γέννηση του ββ  δεν έδιναν ιδιαίτερη βαρύτητα , γιατι ο σπύρος και στους αγώνες του εξωτερικού εντυπωσίαζε με την φανταστική του γράμωση και την ολοκληρωμένη ανάπτυξη ειδικα τα πόδια του ήταν μπροστα για την εποχή του .

και πιστεύω ήταν ο πλέον κατάληλος και για καριέρα στον κινηματογράφο , αν είχε τα σωστα άτομα να τον προωθήσουν αλλα χωρίς να κάνει εκπτώσεις στις αρχές του .

αναμένουμε με αγωνια και ενδιαφέρον και τα υπόλοιπα μέρη της συνέντευξης  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eγω διέκρινα σε εκεινο το Mr Οδυσσεια του 1985 καποιους ανθρωπους που μείναν στην χρυση ιστορία του ελληνικου bbing,πλην του Σπύρου,Τασος Μωρος,Βολικος Διονυσης,Γκινης Γιαννης,Παπαδογιωργακης Δημητρης,Σιατραβανης Αλεκος (δεν φαινοταν σε αυτο το βίντεο),πραγματικα η αφρόκρεμα του bbing,μια γενια με πολλούς τίτλους και με πρωτο τον Σπύρο σε διακρίσεις και απήχηση..
Εντυπωση μου εκανε στα λογια του επίσης ότι περιμεναν τον έναν και μοναδικο αγωνα που γινοταν τον χρόνο με ανυπομονησια και νοσταλγία,ξερωντας λίγο πολυ ποιοι θα κατεβουν,όπως επίσης και η αναφορα του στα σκληροπυρηνικα γυμναστηρια-στεκια του Σπύρου,του Αλεκου Σιατραβανη,του Γιαννη Κουκου..Αλλες εποχες !! :03. Clap:

----------


## Mythonas

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Για τον Μπουρναζο κλασσικα δεν υπαρχουν λογια.

Πανο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ καλο το δευτερο μερος  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Οι τοτε πρωταθλητες ηταν ολοι ενας και ενας με καλυτερο τον Σπυρο που πραγματικα ηταν πολυ μπροστα για την εποχη του.
Ισως θα επρεπε να συνεχισει λιγο ακομα, γιατι ειχε να δωσει πολλα και κυριως να ανεβασει τους οπαδους του αθληματος.

Οσο για την τελευταια του εμφανιση και νικη στο Μεσογειακο τι μπορει να πει κανεις οταν με την ιδια φορμα του τοτε παλι νικητης θα ηταν και σημερα. Και φυσικα εκλεισε με εναν πολυ δυσκολο αγωνα που ισοδυναμει με τα παγκοσμια της IFBB.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chaniotis.manos

χαιρομαι φιλε μου που το καταλαβαινεις αυτο,και απ'οτι φανταζομαι...παρα πολυ καλα μαλιστα.και να καταλαβουν καποιοι οτι...οχι μονο ανηκουν αυτα τα ποδια και γενικως ολο αυτο το σωμα στην δεκαετια του 80 ετσι απλα οπως ακουγεται,γιατι δεν ειναι ειναι τοσο απλο και ευκολο σε μια τετοια δεκαετια να φτιαξεις τετοια μυικη μαζα,τοσο καλοδουλεμενη,ποιοτικη,και με αισθητικη,και με σωματικο βαρος 120 κιλων"στεγνο""την στιγμη που εκεινη την εποχη οχι μονο δεν υπηρχαν τα συμπληρωματα διατροφης που εχουμε σημερα,αλλα ουτε και οι χημειες οι σημερινες.τοτε δεν υπηρχε...οχι κρεατινη...οχι πρωτεινη....αλλα τιποτα απολυτως!!!ακομα και η απλη πρωτεινη η αμινοβιτ ηρθε στην ελλαδα μετα το 1985 αν θυμαμαι καλα.και αν υπηρχε εστω και καποια πρωτεινη τοτε,που δεν υπηρχε,θα ητανε πρωτεινη...της πλακας και της φαπας!!ας αναλογιστουμε επομενως οτι να μπορουσαμε να γυρνουσαμε το χρονο πισω στην εποχη του σπυρου,τοτε......η λεξη οτι αυτος ο αθλητης εχει..."ξεφυγει"τελειως θα ητανε  ενα τιποτα!!!ποσα καθαρα μυικα κιλα θα ειχε φτασει??και με υψος κιολας 1,87.....για μενα δεν θα ειχε αφησει τιποτα ορθιο στο περασμα του πανω στο σανιδι των αγωνων!

----------


## Μαρία

> χαιρομαι φιλε μου που το καταλαβαινεις αυτο,και απ'οτι φανταζομαι...παρα πολυ καλα μαλιστα.και να καταλαβουν καποιοι οτι...οχι μονο ανηκουν αυτα τα ποδια και γενικως ολο αυτο το σωμα στην δεκαετια του 80 ετσι απλα οπως ακουγεται,γιατι δεν ειναι ειναι τοσο απλο και ευκολο σε μια τετοια δεκαετια να φτιαξεις τετοια μυικη μαζα,τοσο καλοδουλεμενη,ποιοτικη,και με αισθητικη,και με σωματικο βαρος 120 κιλων"στεγνο""την στιγμη που εκεινη την εποχη οχι μονο δεν υπηρχαν τα συμπληρωματα διατροφης που εχουμε σημερα,αλλα ουτε και οι χημειες οι σημερινες.τοτε δεν υπηρχε...οχι κρεατινη...οχι πρωτεινη....αλλα τιποτα απολυτως!!!ακομα και η απλη πρωτεινη η αμινοβιτ ηρθε στην ελλαδα μετα το 1985 αν θυμαμαι καλα.και αν υπηρχε εστω και καποια πρωτεινη τοτε,που δεν υπηρχε,θα ητανε πρωτεινη...της πλακας και της φαπας!!ας αναλογιστουμε επομενως οτι να μπορουσαμε να γυρνουσαμε το χρονο πισω στην εποχη του σπυρου,τοτε......η λεξη οτι αυτος ο αθλητης εχει..."ξεφυγει"τελειως θα ητανε  ενα τιποτα!!!ποσα καθαρα μυικα κιλα θα ειχε φτασει??και με υψος κιολας 1,87.....για μενα δεν θα ειχε αφησει τιποτα ορθιο στο περασμα του πανω στο σανιδι των αγωνων!


+ 10000  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Και επι την ευκαιρια καλως ηρθες και στο φορουμ!!!!!!!!!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> χαιρομαι φιλε μου που το καταλαβαινεις αυτο,και απ'οτι φανταζομαι...παρα πολυ καλα μαλιστα.και να καταλαβουν καποιοι οτι...οχι μονο ανηκουν αυτα τα ποδια και γενικως ολο αυτο το σωμα στην δεκαετια του 80 ετσι απλα οπως ακουγεται,γιατι δεν ειναι ειναι τοσο απλο και ευκολο σε μια τετοια δεκαετια να φτιαξεις τετοια μυικη μαζα,τοσο καλοδουλεμενη,ποιοτικη,και με αισθητικη,και με σωματικο βαρος 120 κιλων"στεγνο""την στιγμη που εκεινη την εποχη οχι μονο δεν υπηρχαν τα συμπληρωματα διατροφης που εχουμε σημερα,αλλα ουτε και οι χημειες οι σημερινες.τοτε δεν υπηρχε...οχι κρεατινη...οχι πρωτεινη....αλλα τιποτα απολυτως!!!ακομα και η απλη πρωτεινη η αμινοβιτ ηρθε στην ελλαδα μετα το 1985 αν θυμαμαι καλα.και αν υπηρχε εστω και καποια πρωτεινη τοτε,που δεν υπηρχε,θα ητανε πρωτεινη...της πλακας και της φαπας!!ας αναλογιστουμε επομενως οτι να μπορουσαμε να γυρνουσαμε το χρονο πισω στην εποχη του σπυρου,τοτε......η λεξη οτι αυτος ο αθλητης εχει..."ξεφυγει"τελειως θα ητανε  ενα τιποτα!!!ποσα καθαρα μυικα κιλα θα ειχε φτασει??και με υψος κιολας 1,87.....για μενα δεν θα ειχε αφησει τιποτα ορθιο στο περασμα του πανω στο σανιδι των αγωνων!



έτσι ακριβώς άλλη αξία είχε τότε αυτη η διάπλαση και πραγματικα ο σπύρος είχε φανταστική ποιότητα και αγωνιστικα ήταν γύρω στα 100 κιλα αν θυμάμε καλα αλλα κιλά δουλεμένα και ποιοτικα , πάντα εντυπωσίαζε πάνω στην σκηνή .

όσο αναφορα στο θεμα συμπληρωμάτων καμία σχέση με τώρα,  τότε η προβίτα αν υπήρχε η πρωτείνη και την έκανε εισαγωγή ο χατζηγεωργίου παλιός μρ ελλάς τον ανέφερε ο σπύρος και αργότερα η αμινοβίτ , η κρεατίνη αν θυμάμε ακριβώς μετα 10-15 χρόνια ήρθε στην ελλάδα και νομίζαμε είναι κανενα μαγικό , ενοείτε και η χημεία ήταν πολύ λαιτ τότε και λιγοστες οι γνώσεις .

τότε όλα βασιζόταν στην δουλεια γι αυτο και ο σπύρος ακόμη και τωρα διατηρείτε σε άριστη κατασταση και είναι και χορτοφάγος , αυτα είναι παραδείγματα προς μίμηση και η απάντηση σε όσους αναρωτιούνται πως μπορεί κάποιος και μετα απο την αγωνιστικη εποχή θα μπορεί να έχει μια καλή εμφάνηση και αξιοπρεπή , οφείλετε στην δουλεια που έχει κάνει και ο τρόπος  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## chaniotis.manos

1,87 φιλε μου εχει.ακριβως οσο ητανε και ο αρνολντ.

----------


## chaniotis.manos

> έτσι ακριβώς άλλη αξία είχε τότε αυτη η διάπλαση και πραγματικα ο σπύρος είχε φανταστική ποιότητα και αγωνιστικα ήταν γύρω στα 100 κιλα αν θυμάμε καλα αλλα κιλά δουλεμένα και ποιοτικα , πάντα εντυπωσίαζε πάνω στην σκηνή .
> 
> όσο αναφορα στο θεμα συμπληρωμάτων καμία σχέση με τώρα,  τότε η προβίτα αν υπήρχε η πρωτείνη και την έκανε εισαγωγή ο χατζηγεωργίου παλιός μρ ελλάς τον ανέφερε ο σπύρος και αργότερα η αμινοβίτ , η κρεατίνη αν θυμάμε ακριβώς μετα 10-15 χρόνια ήρθε στην ελλάδα και νομίζαμε είναι κανενα μαγικό , ενοείτε και η χημεία ήταν πολύ λαιτ τότε και λιγοστες οι γνώσεις .
> 
> τότε όλα βασιζόταν στην δουλεια γι αυτο και ο σπύρος ακόμη και τωρα διατηρείτε σε άριστη κατασταση και είναι και χορτοφάγος , αυτα είναι παραδείγματα προς μίμηση και η απάντηση σε όσους αναρωτιούνται πως μπορεί κάποιος και μετα απο την αγωνιστικη εποχή θα μπορεί να έχει μια καλή εμφάνηση και αξιοπρεπή , οφείλετε στην δουλεια που έχει κάνει και ο τρόπος


 :03. Thumb up: ακριβως ηλια μου.τοτε αρχισανε οι πρωτες φουρνιες πρωτεινων της εταιριας της davina και μετα αρχισανε ας το πουμε να ερχονται οι καλες.που για να μην ονομασω τωρα και το ποσο καλες ητανε και κανω και δισφημιση....αστο καλυτερα.για να μην πω και το ποσο αφομοιωνοντουσαν και απο τον οργανισμο μας κιολας!!!οσο αφορα για το βαρος του σπυρου σε αγωνιστικη κατασταση,εχω φωτογραφιες του που μαλιστατον ρωτησα εγω ο ιιδος για το ποσο σωματικο βαρος ειχε στις συγκεκριμενες φωτο,και μου απαντησε ο ιδιος οτι ητανε 120 κιλα.θα τις ανεβασω να τις δειτε κιολας.και το πιστευω οτι ητανε με τοσο αγωνιστικο βαρος.γιατι αμα τις δειτε...... για 100 κιλα δεν θα τις κοψετε με τιποτα.και δεν ειχε και κανενα λογο να μου πει και ψεμματα.και τοτε εχεις δικιο ηλια και σε κατανοω για το θεμα της αναπτυξης οτι βασιζοτανε στην δουλεια.και τοτε το ειχανε καταλαβει ολοι οι παλιοι σιδεραδες της σχολης και πολυ καλα μαλιστα.εξαλλου δεν ειχανε και τα περιθωρια τοτε τα σημερινα ωστε και να μην το καταλαβαινανε,να μπορουσανε να αναπτυχθουνε σε τετοιο βαθμο με αλλο τροπο.τωρα λυπαμαι που βλεπω παιδια στο γυμναστηριο να κανουνε προπονηση,και να ειναι σε πολυ μικρη ηλικια με λανθασμενη παιδεια οσο αφορα την προπονηση και τα φαρμακα.ειναι σε ηλικιες των 20 και 25 χρονων,εχουνε παρει σε τρελες δοσολογιες τα παντα,εχουνε κανει την αυξητικη ορμονη για πρωινο,και παλι δεν ειναι σε επειπεδα σεβαστα οσο αφορατην μαζα καιτ την ποιοτητα.δυστυχως εχουνε κανει κακη αρχη στο αθλημα,με λαθος αντιληψη,και πιστευουνε οτι οσο περισσοτερα φαρμακα παρεις,τοσο μεγαλυτερος και καλυτερος θα γινεις.αλλα ηλια το ξερεις και εσυ αλλωστε οτι  την  μυικη ποιοτητα και την αισθητικη δεν αποκτας με τα φαρμακα.γιατι αν ητανε ετσι ολα τοσο απλα.....θα ειχαμε γεμισει τους δρομους και τα σανιδια των αγωνων με μπουρναζους.

----------


## chaniotis.manos

> ακριβως ηλια μου.τοτε αρχισανε οι πρωτες φουρνιες πρωτεινων της εταιριας της davina και μετα αρχισανε ας το πουμε να ερχονται οι καλες.που για να μην ονομασω τωρα και το ποσο καλες ητανε και κανω και δισφημιση....αστο καλυτερα.για να μην πω και το ποσο αφομοιωνοντουσαν και απο τον οργανισμο μας κιολας!!!οσο αφορα για το βαρος του σπυρου σε αγωνιστικη κατασταση,εχω φωτογραφιες του που μαλιστατον ρωτησα εγω ο ιιδος για το ποσο σωματικο βαρος ειχε στις συγκεκριμενες φωτο,και μου απαντησε ο ιδιος οτι ητανε 120 κιλα.θα τις ανεβασω να τις δειτε κιολας.και το πιστευω οτι ητανε με τοσο αγωνιστικο βαρος.γιατι αμα τις δειτε...... για 100 κιλα δεν θα τις κοψετε με τιποτα.και δεν ειχε και κανενα λογο να μου πει και ψεμματα.και τοτε εχεις δικιο ηλια και σε κατανοω για το θεμα της αναπτυξης οτι βασιζοτανε στην δουλεια.και τοτε το ειχανε καταλαβει ολοι οι παλιοι σιδεραδες της σχολης και πολυ καλα μαλιστα.εξαλλου δεν ειχανε και τα περιθωρια τοτε τα σημερινα ωστε και να μην το καταλαβαινανε,να μπορουσανε να αναπτυχθουνε σε τετοιο βαθμο με αλλο τροπο.τωρα λυπαμαι που βλεπω παιδια στο γυμναστηριο να κανουνε προπονηση,και να ειναι σε πολυ μικρη ηλικια με λανθασμενη παιδεια οσο αφορα την προπονηση και τα φαρμακα.ειναι σε ηλικιες των 20 και 25 χρονων,εχουνε παρει σε τρελες δοσολογιες τα παντα,εχουνε κανει την αυξητικη ορμονη για πρωινο,και παλι δεν ειναι σε επειπεδα σεβαστα οσο αφορατην μαζα καιτ την ποιοτητα.δυστυχως εχουνε κανει κακη αρχη στο αθλημα,με λαθος αντιληψη,και πιστευουνε οτι οσο περισσοτερα φαρμακα παρεις,τοσο μεγαλυτερος και καλυτερος θα γινεις.αλλα ηλια το ξερεις και εσυ αλλωστε οτι  την  μυικη ποιοτητα και την αισθητικη δεν αποκτας με τα φαρμακα.γιατι αν ητανε ετσι ολα τοσο απλα.....θα ειχαμε γεμισει τους δρομους και τα σανιδια των αγωνων με μπουρναζους.


και οσο αφορα το θεμα οτι εινια χορτοφαγος και το πως διατηρειται ακομα σε τετοια κατασταση,απορω και εγω ο ιδιος που τον βλεπω καθε μερα.αλλα οταν εχεις κανει τον βασικο σου ογκο με σκληρη δουλεια,αυτο πιστευω δεν χανεται ποτε.

----------


## Muscleboss

Στο 3ο μέρος του αφιερώματος που θα ανέβει σε λίγες μέρες, ο Σπύρος μιλάει εκτός των άλλων για τα συμπληρώματα εκείνης της εποχής.. :01. Wink: 

Ακόμα μιλάει και για τη σημερινή κατάσταση του ελληνικού bodybuilding, τις ομοσπονδίες και τους αγώνες.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## chaniotis.manos

> ότι και να πω γι αυτα τα βίντεο είναι λίγο , είναι μια περίληψη της ιστορίας του ββ και ο σπύρος περιγράφει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο αλλα και τα βίντεο δείχνουν πως ήταν το ββ παλιότερα και με τις περιγραφές του σπύρου φαίνετε και η ιδεολογία που επικρατούσε και επιβεβαιώνει αυτα που έλεγα πως στα γυμναστήρια επικρατούσε μια κόντρα , αλλα ωραία και επικοδομητική ώς αναφορα τα κιλά που κάναμε προπόνηση υπήρχε ανταγωνισμός επικοδομητικός .
> απλα τότε αγωνιστικα ασχολούνταν μόνο αυτοί που είχαν το ταλέντο , εχω δεί αυτούς τους αγώνες του σπύρου και εχω να πω πως ήταν πολύ μπροστα για την εποχή του , έφερε την ποιότητα στο ελληνικό ββ και όπως είπε τα πόδια που στην γέννηση του ββ  δεν έδιναν ιδιαίτερη βαρύτητα , γιατι ο σπύρος και στους αγώνες του εξωτερικού εντυπωσίαζε με την φανταστική του γράμωση και την ολοκληρωμένη ανάπτυξη ειδικα τα πόδια του ήταν μπροστα για την εποχή του .
> 
> και πιστεύω ήταν ο πλέον κατάληλος και για καριέρα στον κινηματογράφο , αν είχε τα σωστα άτομα να τον προωθήσουν αλλα χωρίς να κάνει εκπτώσεις στις αρχές του .
> 
> αναμένουμε με αγωνια και ενδιαφέρον και τα υπόλοιπα μέρη της συνέντευξης


οχι μονο εφερε τα ποδια στο ββ αλλα και το τι ποδια εφερε κιολας!!!!!δεν ητανε απλα με τελεια αναπτυξη,αλλα εκεινη την εποχη το να εχεις τετρακεφαλους με κοντρες..(καταλαβαινεις ηλια τι εννοω)ητανε το απολυτο φαινομενο.και οχι μονο στα ποδια,αλλα και στην πλατη,το χριστουγεννιατικο δεντρο που λεμε εμεις στην γλωσσα μας.για μενα ο σπυρος πετυχε το απιστευτο και ας εχουνε περασει 30 χρονια.για το ποσο μπροστα ητανε η σωματικη του διαπλαση και ποιοτητα,μπορεις να την συγκρινεις με σημερινα σωματα.(δεν ονομαζω για να μην παρεξηγηθω για ευννοητους λογους)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έτσι ακριβώς καλα τα λές έχουμε και σήμερα υπεραθλητές αλλα θεωρώ η κατάσταση του μπουρνάζου για την εποχή εκείνη αλλα και για τα τωρα δεδομένα ήταν εκπληκτική και πολύ μπροστα για την εποχή του .

εκείνο που θα πω με μια λέξη για τον μπουρνάζο είναι ότι ήταν αθλητής με προδιαγραφές σε ότι και να έκανε άλλωστε ήταν και δεκαθλητής και γι αυτο όπως είπε και ο ίδιος με χωρίς καθόλου προπόνηση στο ββ κατέβηκε και πήρε μια 2η θεση σε πανελλήνιο , αυτο αναδεικνύει πόσο ταλέντο ήταν και ότι και να πούμε είναι λίγο γι αυτον τον αθλητή , αλλα και σαν άνθρωπο.

όσο για το αγωνιστικό βάρος εκείνα τα χρόνια δεν υπήρχαν πολλοι αθλητες πάνω απο 100 κιλά ,  ούτε ο άρνολντ δεν κατέβαινε στα 120 κιλα αγωνιστικα ο σπύρος απ ότι θυμάμε ήταν εκτός αγώνων σε αυτα τα κιλά,  αλλα είχε φόρμα και γράμωση που άνετα κατέβαινε και σε αγώνες , γιατι και στον όγκο ποτε δεν χαλούσε και να χοντραίνει.

άλλωστε στο ββ δεν μετράν μόνο τα κιλα αλλα και η ποιότητα και ο σπύρος απείχε πολύ απο τον ανταγωνισμό που αν κατέβαινε με την συνηθησμένη φόρμα που κατέβαιναν τότε οι αθλητες σίγουρα θα μπορούσε και 10 κιλα παραπάνω να κατεβει και πάλι καλός θα ήταν .

σημασία έχει οτι ενέπνευσε πολλούς  ώστε να ασχοληθούν με το ββ γενικότερα και αγωνιστικα και μέσα σ αυτούς είμαι και γω , γιατι τότε ήταν το πιο αναγνωρίσημο όνομα στον χώρο του ββ και τον βλέπαμε και στα τότε περιοδικα της εποχής μαζί με άλλους έλληνες αθλητες , εγω σαν πιο κοντινό είχα και τον ανάργυρο τσοπουρίδη λόγω καταγωγής απο καβάλα αλλα ο αργύρης ζούσε γερμανία που και αυτός μιλούσε με τα καλύτερα και θαύμαζε τον μπουρνάζο  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chaniotis.manos

> Ειλικρινά ευχαριστώ για αυτά τα ποστς,
> 
> Μπορεί άπό την εποχή του Μπουρνάζου το ελληνικό ΒΒ να έχει γνωρίσει μεγαλύτερες ετιτυχείς, αλλά νομίζω ότι ο Σπύρος παραμένει το κορυφαίο/ομορφότερο σύνολο που έχει βγάλει ο τόπος μας.
> 
> ΜΒ


ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ!!!!ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΠΛΕΟΝ,ΕΙΝΑΙ...ΠΕΡΙΤΤΟ!!!

----------


## chaniotis.manos

> έτσι ακριβώς καλα τα λές έχουμε και σήμερα υπεραθλητές αλλα θεωρώ η κατάσταση του μπουρνάζου για την εποχή εκείνη αλλα και για τα τωρα δεδομένα ήταν εκπληκτική και πολύ μπροστα για την εποχή του .
> 
> εκείνο που θα πω με μια λέξη για τον μπουρνάζο είναι ότι ήταν αθλητής με προδιαγραφές σε ότι και να έκανε άλλωστε ήταν και δεκαθλητής και γι αυτο όπως είπε και ο ίδιος με χωρίς καθόλου προπόνηση στο ββ κατέβηκε και πήρε μια 2η θεση σε πανελλήνιο , αυτο αναδεικνύει πόσο ταλέντο ήταν και ότι και να πούμε είναι λίγο γι αυτον τον αθλητή , αλλα και σαν άνθρωπο.
> 
> όσο για το αγωνιστικό βάρος εκείνα τα χρόνια δεν υπήρχαν πολλοι αθλητες πάνω απο 100 κιλά ,  ούτε ο άρνολντ δεν κατέβαινε στα 120 κιλα αγωνιστικα ο σπύρος απ ότι θυμάμε ήταν εκτός αγώνων σε αυτα τα κιλά,  αλλα είχε φόρμα και γράμωση που άνετα κατέβαινε και σε αγώνες , γιατι και στον όγκο ποτε δεν χαλούσε και να χοντραίνει.
> 
> άλλωστε στο ββ δεν μετράν μόνο τα κιλα αλλα και η ποιότητα και ο σπύρος απείχε πολύ απο τον ανταγωνισμό που αν κατέβαινε με την συνηθησμένη φόρμα που κατέβαιναν τότε οι αθλητες σίγουρα θα μπορούσε και 10 κιλα παραπάνω να κατεβει και πάλι καλός θα ήταν .
> 
> σημασία έχει οτι ενέπνευσε πολλούς  ώστε να ασχοληθούν με το ββ γενικότερα και αγωνιστικα και μέσα σ αυτούς είμαι και γω , γιατι τότε ήταν το πιο αναγνωρίσημο όνομα στον χώρο του ββ και τον βλέπαμε και στα τότε περιοδικα της εποχής μαζί με άλλους έλληνες αθλητες , εγω σαν πιο κοντινό είχα και τον ανάργυρο τσοπουρίδη λόγω καταγωγής απο καβάλα αλλα ο αργύρης ζούσε γερμανία που και αυτός μιλούσε με τα καλύτερα και θαύμαζε τον μπουρνάζο


ετσι ακριβως ειναι ηλια μου και εχεις δικιο και εσυ σε αυτα που λες.γιατι στο ββ δεν μετραει το ποσα κιλα εισαι,αλλα το πως εισαι και το πως δειχνεις.δεν μετραει το βαρος και η ποσοτητα,γιαυτο εχουμε δει παρα πολλες φορες και στο γενικο στους αγωνες,κατι αθλητες πολυ ελαφρυτερους να παιρνουνε το γενικο.και οσο αφορα και το βαρος του σπυρου και σε αυτο εχεις δικιο.μπορει και να ητανε 120 κιλα εκτος αγωνιστικης καταστασης,αλλα....τι εκτος?????φωτια ητανε και παλι.βλεπω κατι σημερινους πρωταθλητες σε κατασταση εκτος αγωνων και μου ερχεται να κλαψω.τι να πω!!!και με τον αρνολντ επισης εχεις δικιο,γιατι κατεβαινε συνηθως στα 107 κιλα στους αγωνες.και οσο αφορα το θεμα των προδιαγραφων πεισης εχεις δικιο.πρεπει ναι μεν να εχεις τρομερη θεληση για να πετυχεις σημαντικα μυικα αποτελεσματα,αλλα αν δεν εχεις και τις καταλληλες γενετικες προδιαγραφες.....δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι παραπανω.παιζει σημαντικο ρολο αυτο,και οχι μονο στο ββ αλλα και σε αλλα αθληματα.ολα τα πραγματα εχουνε ενα σηαμντικο παραγοντα στο δρομο προς την κορυφη,αλλα ο καθε παραγοντας ειναι ποιο σημαντικος απο τους υπολοιπους.γιαυτο και οποιος παρει φαρμακα,και οσα και να παρει δεν σημαινει οτι θα γινει μπουρναζος,και σαν τον καθε μπουρναζο.εινια ενας παραγοντας απο τους πολλους.οπως για παραδειγμα,δεν σημαινει οτι οποιος,και  με οποιοδηποτε τροπο γινοτανε καποια στιγμη να αποκτουσε μια φορμουλα,αν ετρεχε στην πιστα με τον σουμαχερ θα τον εφτανε η θ τον περναγε κιολας.και εκει ακομα η φορμουλα θα ητανε ενας παραγοντας απο τους πολλους.αν δεν κανεις για πιλοτος,αν δεν εχεις ταλεντο,και πολλα αλλα που χρειαζεται ας το πουμε καλυτερα το....πακετο του πρωταθλητη,οτι και να κανεις...στο καραβι της επιτυχιας ποτε δεν θα μπορεσεις να μπεις.ακομα ενα παραδειγμα ειναι.....παιζε μπασκετ απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ για χρονια.οσο και να σου αρεσει,οσο και να το θελεις,αν δεν εχεις το πακετο που λεμε του νικου γκαλη,...καληνυχτα!!!!για μενα αυτη ειναι η σκληρη πραγματικοτητα,τωρα το ποσο μιλαω σωστα η οχι..δεν ξερω.αλλα για μενα που ασχολουμαι με το χωρο του ββ απο το 1984,αυτη ειναι η ταπεινη μου γνωμη.

----------


## chaniotis.manos

> έτσι ακριβώς καλα τα λές έχουμε και σήμερα υπεραθλητές αλλα θεωρώ η κατάσταση του μπουρνάζου για την εποχή εκείνη αλλα και για τα τωρα δεδομένα ήταν εκπληκτική και πολύ μπροστα για την εποχή του .
> 
> εκείνο που θα πω με μια λέξη για τον μπουρνάζο είναι ότι ήταν αθλητής με προδιαγραφές σε ότι και να έκανε άλλωστε ήταν και δεκαθλητής και γι αυτο όπως είπε και ο ίδιος με χωρίς καθόλου προπόνηση στο ββ κατέβηκε και πήρε μια 2η θεση σε πανελλήνιο , αυτο αναδεικνύει πόσο ταλέντο ήταν και ότι και να πούμε είναι λίγο γι αυτον τον αθλητή , αλλα και σαν άνθρωπο.
> 
> όσο για το αγωνιστικό βάρος εκείνα τα χρόνια δεν υπήρχαν πολλοι αθλητες πάνω απο 100 κιλά ,  ούτε ο άρνολντ δεν κατέβαινε στα 120 κιλα αγωνιστικα ο σπύρος απ ότι θυμάμε ήταν εκτός αγώνων σε αυτα τα κιλά,  αλλα είχε φόρμα και γράμωση που άνετα κατέβαινε και σε αγώνες , γιατι και στον όγκο ποτε δεν χαλούσε και να χοντραίνει.
> 
> άλλωστε στο ββ δεν μετράν μόνο τα κιλα αλλα και η ποιότητα και ο σπύρος απείχε πολύ απο τον ανταγωνισμό που αν κατέβαινε με την συνηθησμένη φόρμα που κατέβαιναν τότε οι αθλητες σίγουρα θα μπορούσε και 10 κιλα παραπάνω να κατεβει και πάλι καλός θα ήταν .
> 
> σημασία έχει οτι ενέπνευσε πολλούς  ώστε να ασχοληθούν με το ββ γενικότερα και αγωνιστικα και μέσα σ αυτούς είμαι και γω , γιατι τότε ήταν το πιο αναγνωρίσημο όνομα στον χώρο του ββ και τον βλέπαμε και στα τότε περιοδικα της εποχής μαζί με άλλους έλληνες αθλητες , εγω σαν πιο κοντινό είχα και τον ανάργυρο τσοπουρίδη λόγω καταγωγής απο καβάλα αλλα ο αργύρης ζούσε γερμανία που και αυτός μιλούσε με τα καλύτερα και θαύμαζε τον μπουρνάζο


τσοπουριδης??????παρα πολυ καλος και ποιοτικος αθληητης!!!!τον εχω δει σε αγωνα της ifbb και ητανε πολυ γαματος!!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ετσι ακριβως ειναι ηλια μου και εχεις δικιο και εσυ σε αυτα που λες.γιατι στο ββ δεν μετραει το ποσα κιλα εισαι,αλλα το πως εισαι και το πως δειχνεις.δεν μετραει το βαρος και η ποσοτητα,γιαυτο εχουμε δει παρα πολλες φορες και στο γενικο στους αγωνες,κατι αθλητες πολυ ελαφρυτερους να παιρνουνε το γενικο.και οσο αφορα και το βαρος του σπυρου και σε αυτο εχεις δικιο.μπορει και να ητανε 120 κιλα εκτος αγωνιστικης καταστασης,αλλα....τι εκτος?????φωτια ητανε και παλι.βλεπω κατι σημερινους πρωταθλητες σε κατασταση εκτος αγωνων και μου ερχεται να κλαψω.τι να πω!!!και με τον αρνολντ επισης εχεις δικιο,γιατι κατεβαινε συνηθως στα 107 κιλα στους αγωνες.και οσο αφορα το θεμα των προδιαγραφων πεισης εχεις δικιο.πρεπει ναι μεν να εχεις τρομερη θεληση για να πετυχεις σημαντικα μυικα αποτελεσματα,αλλα αν δεν εχεις και τις καταλληλες γενετικες προδιαγραφες.....δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι παραπανω.παιζει σημαντικο ρολο αυτο,και οχι μονο στο ββ αλλα και σε αλλα αθληματα.ολα τα πραγματα εχουνε ενα σηαμντικο παραγοντα στο δρομο προς την κορυφη,αλλα ο καθε παραγοντας ειναι ποιο σημαντικος απο τους υπολοιπους.γιαυτο και οποιος παρει φαρμακα,και οσα και να παρει δεν σημαινει οτι θα γινει μπουρναζος,και σαν τον καθε μπουρναζο.εινια ενας παραγοντας απο τους πολλους.οπως για παραδειγμα,δεν σημαινει οτι οποιος,και  με οποιοδηποτε τροπο γινοτανε καποια στιγμη να αποκτουσε μια φορμουλα,αν ετρεχε στην πιστα με τον σουμαχερ θα τον εφτανε η θ τον περναγε κιολας.και εκει ακομα η φορμουλα θα ητανε ενας παραγοντας απο τους πολλους.αν δεν κανεις για πιλοτος,αν δεν εχεις ταλεντο,και πολλα αλλα που χρειαζεται ας το πουμε καλυτερα το....πακετο του πρωταθλητη,οτι και να κανεις...στο καραβι της επιτυχιας ποτε δεν θα μπορεσεις να μπεις.ακομα ενα παραδειγμα ειναι.....παιζε μπασκετ απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ για χρονια.οσο και να σου αρεσει,οσο και να το θελεις,αν δεν εχεις το πακετο που λεμε του νικου γκαλη,...καληνυχτα!!!!για μενα αυτη ειναι η σκληρη πραγματικοτητα,τωρα το ποσο μιλαω σωστα η οχι..δεν ξερω.αλλα για μενα που ασχολουμαι με το χωρο του ββ απο το 1984,αυτη ειναι η ταπεινη μου γνωμη.


έχεις δίκιο σ αυτα που λές όπως σε όλα τα αθλήματα έτσι και στο ββ πολύ περισσότερο θά έλεγα μετράει το ταλέντο και παλια που η επιστήμη της προπονητικής , διατροφής και χημείας δεν ήταν τόσο εξελιγμένη το ταλέντο ήταν καθοριστικό για την διάκριση κάποιου στο ββ .

και αν σε κάθε άθλημα σε αγωνιστικό επίπεδο μιλάω ασχολιόταν μόνο αυτός που πραγματικα έχει τα προσόντα και το ταλέντο θα είχαμε και λιγότερες παρενέργειες και αρνητικά συμπτώματα για τον αθλητισμό γενικότερα .

και πολλες φορές και σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο θα δούμε αθλητές που μπορεί να μην είχαν πρωτιές σε ολύμπια η μεγάλους επαγγελματικούς αγώνες , αλλα είχαν μεγάλη αποδοχή και δημοτικότητα στο κοινό τους με το ήθος , το ταλέντο και τις γνώσεις που μετέδιδαν στον κόσμο και όταν έκαναν σεμινάρια η διαλέξεις χαιρόσουν να τους ακούς και ενα μεγάλο ατού είναι να κρατάει κάποιος φόρμα κοντα στην αγωνιστική όλο τον χρόνο όπως ήταν και ο μπουρνάζος στην ελλάδα

----------


## chaniotis.manos

> έχεις δίκιο σ αυτα που λές όπως σε όλα τα αθλήματα έτσι και στο ββ πολύ περισσότερο θά έλεγα μετράει το ταλέντο και παλια που η επιστήμη της προπονητικής , διατροφής και χημείας δεν ήταν τόσο εξελιγμένη το ταλέντο ήταν καθοριστικό για την διάκριση κάποιου στο ββ .
> 
> και αν σε κάθε άθλημα σε αγωνιστικό επίπεδο μιλάω ασχολιόταν μόνο αυτός που πραγματικα έχει τα προσόντα και το ταλέντο θα είχαμε και λιγότερες παρενέργειες και αρνητικά συμπτώματα για τον αθλητισμό γενικότερα .
> 
> και πολλες φορές και σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο θα δούμε αθλητές που μπορεί να μην είχαν πρωτιές σε ολύμπια η μεγάλους επαγγελματικούς αγώνες , αλλα είχαν μεγάλη αποδοχή και δημοτικότητα στο κοινό τους με το ήθος , το ταλέντο και τις γνώσεις που μετέδιδαν στον κόσμο και όταν έκαναν σεμινάρια η διαλέξεις χαιρόσουν να τους ακούς και ενα μεγάλο ατού είναι να κρατάει κάποιος φόρμα κοντα στην αγωνιστική όλο τον χρόνο όπως ήταν και ο μπουρνάζος στην ελλάδα


ακριβως ηλια.παραδειγμα ..ο μπομπ παρις,ο μπερυ ντε μευ,και πολλοι αλλοι αθλητες τετοιου επιπεδου αισθητικης μυικης αναπτυξης και ποιτητας,μπορει να μην κερδισανε το τροπαιο του μιστερ ολυμπια ποτε,αλλα οταν ανεβαινανε στην σκηνη γινοτανε....χαμος!!ητανε πολυ  αγαπητοι απο το κοινο.για μενα αυτο ειναι που μετραει περισσοτερο.και ακομα περισσοτερο ειναι το τι κληρονομια αφηνεις μετα το τελος της καριερας σου στο χωρο,και το ποσο αποδεκτος εισαι ακομα και σαν αθλητης,αλλα και σαν ανθρωπος.για μενα ο σπυρος  ειναι και τα δυο με το παραπανω,και ειναι ενα ζωντανο παραδειγμα προς μιμηση.μανος.....

----------


## Muscleboss

Μάνο οι φωτογραφίες αυτές έχουν μπεί όλες. Κοίτα σε παρακαλώ τις προηγούμενες σελίδες.

Κατανοητός ο θαυμασμός σου και η εκτίμισή σου για τον Σπύρο, απλά τα συνεχόμενα μεμονομένα ποστς δεν βοηθάνε το θέμα σε αυτο στο τοπικ.

Καλωσήρθες στο φόρουμ.

ΜΒ

----------


## chaniotis.manos

> παρτε και μια ακομα απο την ακροπολη!!την αφιερωνω σε ολους τους φιλους του φορουμ με πολυ αγαπη!!ειναι μια σπεσιαλ φωτο για μενα!!και ειναι μια απο τις καλυτερες του επισης


και μια φωτο ακομα για τα...κοριτσια του σιτε!ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ!!!!ΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΑΡΚΟΥΛΗΣ?????Ο ΣΠΥΡΟΣ!!!!!ΕΛΑΤΕ!!!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

*Μέρος 3ο - Επίλογος*

To τελευταίο μέρος του αφιερώματος/συνέντευξης. Αποσπάσματα συνέντευξης του Σπύρου σχετικά με τα τότε συμπληρώματα, την κατάσταση του σημερινού Ελληνικού Bodybuilding και την προπόνησή του σήμερα.

Περιέχονται βίντεο από:

- Προπόνηση Μπουρνάζου
- Mr Οδύσσεια 1985
- Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα IFBB 1989
- Ποζάρισμα Μπουρνάζου 1979
- Επίλογος

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Ως δηλωμενος οπαδος του Σπυρου δεν μπορω παρα να χειροκροτησω
αυτον τον ανθρωπο που τοτε μας εκανε να τρεχουμε στα γυμναστηρια
και να μιμουμαστε της ποζες του.

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον Πανο που συχνα-πυκνα μας τον ξαναθυμιζει.

Και τελος να πω οτι η αληθεια ποναει οι ομοσπονδιες σιγα-σιγα θα πρεπει να καταλαβουν οτι με την συνεννοηση θα προκυψει το γενικοτερο καλο του αθληματος και το οφελος θα ειναι μεγαλο για ολους.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ταυτίζομαι απόλυτα με την αποψη του Σπύρου περι ομοσπονδιων...Παλια υπήρχε ένας νικητης,ενας Μρ Ελλας και τον ξεραν αλλά και τον αναγνωρίζαν όλοι...Τότε ακομα και η 3η, 4η θεση είχαν μεγαλη αξία όταν σε μια κατηγορία παίζαν τόσοι μεγαλοι αθλητες....Ας ελπίσουμε καποια στιγμη οι ιθυνοντες να σεβαστουν τα λόγια εμπειρων και αναγνωρισμενων ανθρωπων του χώρου και να κανουν αυτό που πρεπει.
Πανο για άλλη μια φορα ευχαριστουμε για την συνέντευξη,ήταν κατι που έλειπε από το διαδικτυο για αυτόν τον μεγαλο αθλητη,αρκει κανεις να αναλογιστεί ότι μέχρι πριν 1-2 χρόνια δεν εβρισκες παρα μόνο  4-5 φωτογραφίες και ελαχιστες αναφορες...Και για αυτον τον αθλητη θα μπορουσαμε και αξίζει να γραψουμε ολόκληρο βιβλίο !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Paco

Απλα the best of the best! Σπουδαιο το αφιερωμα,μπραβο

----------


## Mythonas

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Μαρία

Μπραβο Πανο για το 3ο μερος και μια σημερινη φωτο με τον Σπυρο Μπουρναζο που μας τιμησε με την παρουσια του στο γραφικο Μοναστηρακι!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Μαζι με τον Ηλια, ειχα την τυχη να συζητησουμε με τον Σπυρο Μπουρναζο και να μας εξομολογηθει τις δυσκολιες και τα εμποδια που ειχε, στη προσπαθεια του να αγωνιζεται και να υπερασπιζεται τα εθνικα συμβολα στους αγωνες του εξωτερικου. Και τα εμποδια ξεκινουσαν απο τους παραγοντες στην Ελλαδα. Ειναι πικρο αυτο που αναφερω αλλα αυτη ειναι η αληθεια! 




> Ισως θα επρεπε να συνεχισει λιγο ακομα, γιατι ειχε να δωσει πολλα και  κυριως να ανεβασει τους οπαδους του αθληματος.


Εδω την απαντηση την πήρα μονος μου! Δεν τον άφηναν να δωσει, δεν τον βοηθουσαν να προχωρησει, δεχοταν μονιμως πίκρα απο τους παραγοντες του αθληματος στην Ελλαδα! Ηδη ειχε διανύσει την δεκαετια του '80 με εμποδια και με μονο κίνητρο την αγαπη του για το αθλημα!

Σημερα τονιζει πως αξιζει να δωθει μια προσπαθεια να δυναμωσει το αθλημα και να παρει ξανα την θεση που του αρμοζει, καθως υπαρχουν νεοι ανθρωποι που αγαπανε το αθλημα και θελουν το καλυτερο γιαυτο. Σαυτους ανήκει και η ομαδα του bodybuilding.gr και η καθε αξιολογη προσπαθεια στο χωρο του αθληματος!
Οπως ειπε και στο τριτο μερος της συνεντευξης, το πρωτο βημα που πρεπει να κανουν οι παραγοντες του αθληματος, ειναι να συνεργαστους και να διεξαγουν απο κοινου τους αγωνες στη Ελλαδα. Δεν ειπαμε να μειωσουμε τους αγωνες, αλλα δεν μπορουν ολοι να φερουν τον τιτλο του πρωταθλητη, οπως πολυ ομορφα εξηγησε!! 
Οι τιτλοι των ομοσπονδιων καλο εινιαι να υπαρχουν ωστε να αντιπροσωπευουν την εθνικη ομαδα σε καθε διεθνη διοργανωση, οι πιο ικανοι συνδιασμοι. Αδικως μεχρι τωρα υπηρχαν αντιπαραθεσεις και κοντρες.
Αν θελουμε ο κοσμος να σεβεται το αθλημα και τους αθλητες του bodybuilding, θα πρεπει πρωτα οι παραγοντες και οι αθλητες να σεβονται το αθλημα!

----------


## The Rock

Μπράβο Πάνο, ωραία δουλειά !

----------


## Haris Pilton

"Αλλες" εποχες
Συγχαρητήρια MB.
Απίθανη συνέντευξη.


To You're the Best Around στο τέλος, δεν θα μπορούσε να ταιριάζει περισσότερο από οτιδήποτε άλλο ,σε συνδυασμό με την εικόνα.  :03. Bowdown: 


Αυτο με τη πρωτεΐνη ,την αμερικη ,και τον εοφ ,ακομα γινεται, χαχα !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μας έστειλες πάνο με το βίντεο πάρα πολύ καλό και νοιώθω οτι κάνουμε αυτό που πρέπει , αποδίδουμε τον ελάχιστο φόρο τιμής στον σπύρο , αυτα που λέει είναι πέρα ως πέρα αληθινά και ουσιαστικά και πάντα ο σπύρος απέιχε απο ομάδες και διαπλεκόμενα ήταν αθλητής έκανε αυτό που αγαπούσε όσο καλύτερα με ότι γνώσεις υπήρχαν εκείνα τα χρόνια και πάντα ήταν κορυφαίος , αλλα συγχρόνως όπως κάθε άνθρωπος που έχει πραγματική αξία χαμηλών τόνων και αγαπητός στον κόσμο , γιατι ο σπύρος δεν χρειαζόταν μεγάλα λόγια και φανφάρες , το ποιός ήταν το αποδείκνυε με την παρουσία του και μόνο .

αλλα το σπουδαιότερο που το έχω ξαναπεί γι αυτούς που τον ξέρουν ο σπύρος είτε είναι 120 κιλα φορμαρισμένος και πρωταθλητης είτε μετα την αποχή του απο το αγωνιστικό ββ , έχει την ίδια ακριβώς αξία γιατι είναι πάνω απ όλα άνθρωπος και αγαπητός σε όλους , ακόμα και σ αυτούς που τυχόν δεν αρέσουν αυτα που λέει οι αλήθειες δηλαδή , γιατι δεν μπορουν να αμφισβητηθούν  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Levrone

συγχαρητηρια πολλα Παναγιωτη, και ενα Μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον κυριο Μπουρναζο!

----------


## m3ssias

Πολύ ωραίο αφιέρωμα παιδια!Πολυ καλη συνεντευξη!!
Πολύ σπουδαίος αθλητης και πρότυπο για όλους εμάς  :03. Bowdown: 
Αυτά τα σώματα θέλουμε να βλέπουμε στο άθλημά μας!
 :03. Clap:

----------


## chaniotis.manos

Σε αυτό τον αγώνα του 1989 με ανταγωνιστή τον Δημήτρη Μεντη και τον Καρακαξιδη ο Σπύρος ζυγίζει 102 κιλά και είναι χωρίς(υδατανθρακωση),και ο λόγος που επέλεξε να αφήσει (άδειο)το σώμα του είναι γιατί ακριβώς μετά από δυο εβδομάδες θα συμμετείχε στους μεσογειακούς αγώνες που διοργανώθηκαν στη Μάλτα και κατέλαβε την δεύτερη θέση με σωματικό βάρος 107 κιλά!!!




> 



στις φωτογραφίες των δίπλων δικέφαλων και των πλαγίων βραχιόνων(φωτο μέσα στο γυμναστήριο)ο Σπύρος βρίσκεται σε περίοδο ογκου,οπου έχει αγγίξει το σωματικό βάρος των 118 κιλών!!




> ΠΩΠΩ!! Αυτό το σώμα θέλω ρε παιδιά!!!!!!!!!!!


 *
 Σε αυτη την φωτογραφία ζυγίζει 105 κιλα.
*




> *Μετα την νίκη του στο Mr Ευρωπη,το 1985, μαζί με μια ξενη αθλητρια, Σπύρος Μπουρναζος !!!!*






> Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος αφιερώνει την παρακάτω φωτογραφία σε όλα τα μέλη του bodybuilding.gr.
> Αν μη τι άλλο μια ιστορική φωτογραφία με το Σπύρο στην 1η θέση του Mr Europe 1985.



 Στην φωτο με το μαυρο σορτσακι είναι στο Λας Βεγκας στο Μρ Υφήλιος και ζυγίζει 108 κιλα όπου κατέλαβε την 6η θέση.





 Σε αυτον τον αγωνα του Μρ Οδυσσεια (1985) ζυγίζει 103 κιλα όπου κατέλαβε και την πρώτη θεση.


[YOUTUBE="-Go5aVjAAf4"]-Go5aVjAAf4[/YOUTUBE][/QUOTE]


στις φωτο την πλάγια δικέφαλων και την μοστ μασκιουλαρ ο Σπύρος βρίσκεται στον αγώνα της Μάλτας το 1989 με σωματικό βάρος 107 κιλά όπου κατέλαβε και την δεύτερη θέση.
επίσης στην κάτω φωτο όπου ποζάρει πάνω στο αυτοκίνητο ο Σπύρος ζυγίζει 118 κιλά.





> Με την ευκαιρία της σημερινής του ονομαστικής εορτής, οι παρακάτω σπάνιες φωτοραφίες απο την προσωπική συλλογή του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, για πρώτη φορά στο διαδίκτυο... οτι να πούμε είναι λίγο... απλά μέρος της ιστορίας του αγαπημένου μας αθλήματος...




λοιπον!!!! θα δώσω ένα σύντομο βιογραφικό για όσο αφόρα το σωματικό βάρος του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου σε κατάσταση εντος και εκτός αγώνων λόγος που κάνω αυτή τη μικρή αναφορά σε αυτό το θέμα είναι γιατί πολλοί φίλοι του φορουμ,εχουνε απορίες στο συγκεκριμένο θερμότατη η αναφορά είναι ακριβέστατη και είναι γραμμένη από τα χεριά του ίδιου του σπυρου,και την τυπωνω εγω στο φορουμ μας.
1976(πρώτος αγώνας)93 κιλά (δέκαθλο)δεύτερη θέση1977 (95 κιλά)δεύτερη θέση1979 98 κιλά(πρώτη θέση)1984 Mrκόσμος 101 κιλά (πέμπτη θέση)1985 Mrοδύσσεια 103 κιλά(πρώτη θέση)1985 MrΕυρώπη 105 κιλά (πρώτη θέση)1986 Mrυφήλιος(λες βογκάς) 108 κιλά έκτη θέση1989 Mr ελλας 102 κιλα (πρωτη θεση)και χωρις υδατανθρακωση(αγωνας με αντιπαλους Mεντη και Καρακαξιδη)1989 MrMεσογειος 107 κιλα (δευτερη θεση)
και σε περιοδο ογκου εχει φτασει το σωματικο βαρος των 118 κιλων 

και το υψος του ειναι 1,87

----------


## Polyneikos

Μανο σε ευχαριστούμε πολυ για τις πληροφορίες...
Πολυ συντομα θα μπουν και αλλα βίντεο του Σπύρου από αγωνες !! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## James

Για αλλη μια φορα μπράβο παιδια,αξιζε αυτο το αφιερωμα στον Μπουρναζο.

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Σπύρος στη συσκευασία συμπληρωμάτων, όταν διαφήμιζε τα πρώτα συμπληρώματα που ήρθαν Ελλάδα...  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ ωραια η φωτο στη συσκευασια! Χερια και ποδια ανήκουν στο σημερα παρα στο παρελθον  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μερικές σημερινές φωτογραφίες του κ. Μπουρνάζου κατά την επίσκεψη και προπόνηση στο γυμναστήριο του Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου.

Να υπενθυμίσω πως εδώ και καιρό είναι χορτοφάγος. Το μόνο συμπλήρωμα του είναι μια whey κι αυτή που και που.

Όπως μας είπε αυτή τη στιγμή ζυγίζει περί τα 94 κιλά.

----------


## Polyneikos

Αψογος ο Σπύρος,θα μπορουσα να πω ότι για κατι ετοιμαζεται ή κατι μας ετοιμαζει!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Φοβερη κατασταση του σημερα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Eddie

Πολυ καλος!!!Κορμαρα!!


Και ο Ηλιας ομως σουπερ  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## The Rock

Χορτοφάγος και είναι έτσι ο άνθρωπος ? Πωωωωωωω ρε κάτι γενετικά  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
Δεν ξέρω τι κάνει ο κ. Μπουρνάζος και γιατί βρίσκεται σε αυτή την φοβερή κατάσταση αλλά πραγματικά πρέπει να τον ψήσουμε να ξανανέβει στην σκηνή :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εσείς τι λέτε δεν τον κόλησα να κατέβει έστω σούπερ μάστερς έτσι όπως είναι παίζει άνετα στην κατερίνη αλλα δεν ψήνετε και τον καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα εδω σταμάτησε πάνω στο ξεκίνημα το αγωνιστικό ββ , όλα είναι αυτο που λέμε το ταλέντο και ο σπύρος το είχε αυτή ήταν η νοοτροπία παλια όποιος είχε τα προσόντα έκανε ββ άλλος καρατε , άλλος στίβο , άλλος μπάλα και ο σπύρος είχε αυτο το χάρισμα σώμα φτιαγμένο για ββ και αν δείτε οι παλιοί καλλοί αθλητες είχαν το ταλέντο εγω θυμάμε με 4 μήνες σε γυμναστήριο κατέβηκα σε αγώνες βέβαια δεν είμασταν και τίποτε το ιδιαίτερο αλλα και πάλι κάποιος που δεν το είχε ΄το ταλέντο δεν μπορούσε έστω και σ αυτο το επίπεδο με φυσικό τρόπο να φτάσει .

γι αυτο και είναι έτσι ο μπουρνάζος ακόμη και τώρα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εδώ έχουμε τον σπύρο με το μέλλον του ββ  ο αριστερός ο μαύρος η παλιοποιότητα είναι ο γιός μου και ο άλλος ανηψιός μου 











σ αυτην την φωτο είναι ενας παλιός ββερ φίλος μου που έχει κερδίσει πολλες φορές την κατηγορία του στο μρ βόρειος ελλας και στο μρ ελλας ο σταύρος καρανικόλας είναι φάν του μπουρνάζου 






και πάλι εν ώρα προπόνησης με τον στελάκο να τον κοιτάει με αυστηρό ύφος να μην λουφάρει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και η απόδειξη οτι ο σπύρος αποτελεί έμπνευση για τους νέους

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

ILIA,
OTI KAI NA LEME GIA TON SPYRO THA INAI LIGO KAI PALI META APO 18 XRONNIA TON SINANTISA STO VELIDIO ITAN TIMH MOY NA NA TON XAIRETISO KAI MEGALITERI TIMH POU ME SINEXARI GIA THN NIKH MOY ITAN INE KAI THA PARAMANINI O THRILOS TOY ELLINIKOU BB TELOS.
TON AUGOUSTO THEOU THELONTOS DIAKOPES IKOGENIAKOS STIN THASO KAI IPOSXOME FETOS THA PERASO APO TO GYM NA KANOUME PROPONISI  :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

μπραο ρε ηλια γιατις κινησεις σου αυτες μετους θρυλους του ελληνικου ββ :03. Clap:

----------


## -beba-

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Μαρία

Ειδα τις φωτογραφιες και επαθα πλακα με την φορμα που εχει ο κ.Μπουρναζος,ειναι η μνημη που εχει το πολύ προπονημενο σωμα που δεν χαλαει με το περασμα του χρονου και με την συντηρηση που γινεται.Πολλα μπράβο για την φυσικη κατασταση του κ Μπουρναζου αλλα και για την ποιοτητα του σαν ανθρωπο,ειναι καταπληκτικος!!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## flexakis

Μπαβο Ηλια για τις φωτο,μας ανεβασες το ηθικο.Συγχαρητηρια στον Σπυρο για το πρωτοφανες επιπεδο του σημερα,ετσι για να βλεπουν οι ασχετοι,που λενε οποιος εχει 'μπρατσα' μετα 'κρεμαει'. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παιδια είναι απίστευτος αλλα έχει και μια θετική ενέργεια που σε εμπνέει να κάνεις προπόνηση , εγω το λέω αν είμασταν κοντα εγω άνετα ξανακατέβαινα σε αγώνες με τον σπύρο και μπορεί να τον έπειθα να κάνει έστω κανένα γκέστ , χαίρεσαι να τον βλέπεις και είναι η καλύτερη διαφήμιση του ββ δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη διαφήμιση για το άθλημα  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

απο  αυριο θα είμαστε κατερίνη και το σάββατο θα είναι και στην επιτροπή ο σπύρος  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ηλια ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  

αυριο θα τα πουμε απο κοντα στην κατερινη  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

μη με ξεχασετε..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## efklidis oyst

παιδια ενταξει ο ανθρωπος ειναι τοπ.

----------


## Mythonas

Σε άψογη κατάσταση ο Μπουρναζος. :03. Bowdown:  Τυχερός ο Ηλίας που κάνει προπόνηση με τον θρύλο. 
  Ηλία πολύ ωραίο το γυμναστήριο σου. Μακάρι και τις Αθηνας ήταν έτσι. Μπράβο πολύ καλή δουλειά.  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kostas_kou

Πολλα συγχαρητιρια για το τοπικ!!Απο τουσ καλυτερους αθλητες και ο καλυτερος της εποχης του!Ακομα εχει τελειο σωμα και ειναι παραδειγμα για εμας τους νεους!!! Πιστευω εχει τελεια γραμμωση τελειο ογκο και συμμετρια σε ολο το κορμι του που σιγουρα ζηλευουν και θαυμαζουν πολλοι!!! Απιστευτος πραγματικα !!!Και για εμενα ειναι το τοπ σωμα ακομα και σημερα!!!!!!!!!!!ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΙΡΙΑ!

----------


## alex32

Εαν η φωτογραφια ειναι αληθινη διπλα στον arnold τοτε μπραβο στον σπυρο.Ο καλυτερος bodybuilder ολων των εποχων σαν ελληνας αθλητης.

----------


## KATERINI 144

καλος ηρθες στο φορουμ αλεξ32, αληθινή ειναι η φωτογραφία.

----------


## nectons

Τι να πω ρε παιδιά. Πραγματικά είμαι συγκινημένος που γράφτηκα σε αυτήν την κοινότητα. Απλά είστε εκπληκτικοί. Όσο για τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο είχα την τιμή να τον γνωρίσω πριν αρκετά χρόνια όταν γυμναζόμουν στο γυμναστήριο του Κώστα του αδερφού του. 

Σήμερα καταλαβαίνω ότι ήμουν από τους τυχερούς που τον έχουν γνωρίσει από κοντά. Σε τέτοια ηλικία δε και έχει ακόμη τέτοιο σώμα? Τι να πω. Εκτός ότι είναι κούκλος (μη με παρεξηγήτε αλλά η αλήθεια πρέπει να λέγετε) η σωματάρα του και το κύρος του είναι αναμφησβίτητα σπάνια και τα 2.

Συγχαρητήρια. Απλά. Αυτοί οι χαρακτήρες ανεβάζουν την Ελλάδα μας. Μπράβο σας Κύριε Σπύρο. 100 χρονών θα πάτε και θα έχετε το ίδιο σώμα είμαι σίγουρος.


*RESPECT*

----------


## G3orge

Πραγματικα θαυμαζω αυτο τον ανθρωπο με την σιδερενια του θεληση να ειναι σε τετοια ηλικια σε μια φορμα που ισως να μην αποκτησω ποτε μου.Πραγματικα χαρη σε αυτο το αφιερωμα καταφερα να καταλαβω και να θαυμασω ακομα πιο πολυ το ββ και τις αξιες που πρεπει να εχεις για να συμμετασχεις...Τα σεβη στον Σπυρο Μπουρναζο τον πρωτεργατη του Ελληνικου bb!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

25 χρόνια μετά τον θρυλικό αγώνα του Mr Οδύσσεια και τον τίτλο Mr Ευρώπη, και περισσότερα από 20 χρόνια από τον τελευταίο του αγώνα, ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε *ηλικία 54 ετών*, βάζει το μαγιό του και αποφασίζει να ξαναποζάρει. 

Τα λόγια είναι φτωχά να περιγράψουν το μέγεθος αυτού του αθλητή και την αγαπη που νιώθουμε για αυτόν. 

Μακράν o Νο1 VIP του ελληνικού bodybuilding.

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος 2010! 

*

----------


## giannis64

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

ένα πράγμα εύχομαι.......

όταν φτάσω την ηλικία του να *νομίζω* ότι του μοιάζω (σωματικα), και να είμαι τόσο σεμνός και ρομαντικός σαν και αυτόν!!! 


ρε θηρίο Πάνο, τα κατάφερες πάλι!!! παπαρατσι!!!

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Αυτη και αν ειναι συλλεκτικη φωτογραφιση.

Ποζαρισμα του μεγιστου ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟΥ το 2010.
Πραγματικα ρε πανο μας τρελανες.

Δηλωμενος φαν του ΣΠΥΡΟΥ. Μακαρι μια μερα να μου ελεγε: ελα να σε αναλαβω προπονητικα μονο για εναν μηνα.
Τρελο ονειρο απο τα παιδικα μου χρονια.

 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

μερικοι ανθρωποι εχουν αλλη αξια.

----------


## KATERINI 144

φοβερός άνθρωπος, φέτος γνώρισα τον κυριο μπουρναζο στον αγωνα στην κατερινη, φοβερή προσωπικότητα.   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

μπραβο πανο  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μας έστειλες πάνο ούτε τον μρ ολύμπια να έβλεπα δεν θα πορωνόμουν έτσι , είναι απίστευτες και ανεκτίμητες αυτές οι φωτο , αυτες και μόνο οι φωτο με έκαναν να λέω πότε θα ξημερώσει αύριο η μέρα να κάνω προπόνηση , αυτά είναι παραδείγματα πρός μίμηση , καθαρα εγγεφαλικό ντομπάρισμα όταν βλέπουμε τέτοιες φωτο απο τον σπύρο  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Οτι και να λεμε ειναι λιγο  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Πραγματικά ανεκτίμητες.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Ότι και να πούμε γι' αυτό τον άνθρωπο είναι λίγο. Παράδειγμα προς μίμηση σε όλους τους τομείς. 

 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ξεκινησαμε το bbing βλέπωντας τον Σπύρο να ποζαρει σε περιοδικα,συνεχιζουμε το αθλημα και ακόμα μας δειχνει τον δρόμο,κατι μου λεει πως ακομα και όταν σταματησουμε ο Μπουρναζος θα είναι ακομα εδω!!
Μακαρι να τον δουμε να αγωνίζεται για άλλη μια φορα,ενα comeback μετα από 20 χρόνια θα ηταν ονειρικο!The Best of the Best :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ξεκινησαμε το bbing βλέπωντας τον Σπύρο να ποζαρει σε περιοδικα,συνεχιζουμε το αθλημα και ακόμα μας δειχνει τον δρόμο,κατι μου λεει πως ακομα και όταν σταματησουμε ο Μπουρναζος θα είναι ακομα εδω!!
> Μακαρι να τον δουμε να αγωνίζεται για άλλη μια φορα,ενα comeback μετα από 20 χρόνια θα ηταν ονειρικο!The Best of the Best



και έτσι που είναι ο σπύρος είναι σαν να αγωνίζετε δεν νομίζω να χρειάζετε να αποδείξει πλέον τίποτε , αυτες οι φωτο τα λένε όλα άλλος δεν θα τολμούσε να βγεί τέτοιες φωτο .

και πάνω σ αυτο έχω να πω και να κάνω μια ανάλυση πως έτσι φαίνετε η ποιότητα ενός αθλητή όταν δεν είναι αγωνιστικός είναι πολύ λιγότερα κιλα δεν ασχολείτε αγωνιστικα με το ββ και παρ όλα αυτα είναι σ αυτή την κατάσταση .

γιατι όποιος είναι τούμπανο και πρισμένος ωραίος φαίνετε όταν όμως το ΄χασει αυτό πολλες φορές δεν βλέπετε και δεν υπερβάλω , ενω ο σπύρος και καλαίσθητος είναι και μυώδης , χωρίς να κάνει τίποτε απο αυτα που εκανε όταν είναι αγωνιστικός γιατι σημαίνει ήταν πραγματικό ταλέντο και είχε αληθινούς μυς επάνω του και όχι σακούλες με νερο 

και αυτές οι φώτο είναι παράδειγμα του τι ενοώ και πάλι μπράβο στον σπύρο μπουρνάζο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Με την ευκαιρία να ευχασριστήσουμε την φίλη μας *Ελένη Μπουρνάζου*, ξαδέρφη του Σπύρου, που μεσολαβεί και μας στέλνει φωτογραφίες από το αρχείο του Σπύρου. :03. Clap: 

Συνέχεια της φωτογράφισης του *Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου 2010*.

Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος πάνω από την πόλη της Καβάλας.  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Μαρία

Οτι και να πουμε για αυτον τον αθλητη-θρυλο ειναι λιγο!!!!
Απο το ξεκινημα της καριερας του μεχρι σημερα παραδιδει μαθηματα σαν αθλητης αλλα και σαν σπανια προσωπικοτητα αξιόλογου ανθρώπου αλλα και παραδειγμα προς μιμηση! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ρε τον σπύρο μου είπε οτι βγήκε φωτο στην καβάλα από ψηλά αλλα δεν ήξερα ότι ήταν ποζάρισμα μιλάμε καταπληκτικός και ωραίο φόντο η καβάλα και το λιμάνι , ήξερε τι έκανε ο μπουρνάζος . :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

πρέπει να έχει τραβηχτεί επάνω στον σταυρό. το πιο ψηλό και πανοραμικό σημείο στην καβάλα!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> πρέπει να έχει τραβηχτεί επάνω στον σταυρό. το πιο ψηλό και πανοραμικό σημείο στην καβάλα!



και γω έτσι λέω γιάννη είναι πιο πάνω απο τον άγιο Σίλα θυμάσαι παλιά πρίν καεί το δάσος τι ωραία θέα είχε απο κεί .
τελικα η καβάλα πολύ όμορφη πόλη είναι συνδιάζει βουνό με θάλασσα  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

2 τελευταίες φώτογραφίες του Σπύρου από τον Ιούνιο του 2010.

θαυμάστε σωμα 54 ετών.... άνετα κέρδιζε κατηγορία Supermasters παγκοσμίου πρωταθλήματος... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Georges

Φοβερή κατάσταση  :03. Thumb up: . Ο Μπουρνάζος αποτελεί πρότυπο

----------


## Psychopath

Που είναι αυτό που λένε ότι όταν οι BBάδες μεγαλώσουν κρεμάνε; Ο άνθρωπος είναι τέλειος, όχι για 50ρης αλλά για 30ρης...

----------


## KATERINI 144

κρεμάνε αυτοι που σταματάνε να γυμνάζονται, οπως και ολοι οι αγύμναστοι ανθρωποι στα 50 τους.

----------


## Psychopath

άρα: γηράσκω αεί ...γυμναζόμενος :01. Wink:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ετσι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> 2 τελευταίες φώτογραφίες του Σπύρου από τον Ιούνιο του 2010.
> 
> θαυμάστε σωμα 54 ετών.... άνετα κέρδιζε κατηγορία Supermasters παγκοσμίου πρωταθλήματος...


 ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ!!!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τι να πώ μπράβο στο σπύρο και μπράβο στον πανο που ποστάρει τέτοιες φωτο που είναι η απόδειξη σε όσους πιστεύουν πως ένας άνθρωπος με ταλέντο όπως ο σπύρος και όταν προσέχει δεν μπορεί να διατηρείτε σε τέλεια κατάσταση, ακόμη και σ αυτη την ηλικία .

εγω πρίν 5 λεπτα μίλησα μαζί του και του τα είπα προσωπικά και επίσης έχει τεράστιο αρχείο απο φωτο απο όλους τούς παλιούς πρωταθλητές που αποτελούσαν έμπνευση για τους νεότερους και θα μας δώσει πολύ υλικό για το φόρουμ μας ο σπύρος  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Psychopath

> τι να πώ μπράβο στο σπύρο και μπράβο στον πανο που ποστάρει τέτοιες φωτο που είναι η απόδειξη σε όσους πιστεύουν πως ένας άνθρωπος με ταλέντο όπως ο σπύρος και όταν προσέχει δεν μπορεί να διατηρείτε σε τέλεια κατάσταση, ακόμη και σ αυτη την ηλικία .
> 
> εγω πρίν 5 λεπτα μίλησα μαζί του και του τα είπα προσωπικά και επίσης έχει τεράστιο αρχείο απο φωτο απο όλους τούς παλιούς πρωταθλητές που αποτελούσαν έμπνευση για τους νεότερους και θα μας δώσει πολύ υλικό για το φόρουμ μας ο σπύρος


Πως τα πάει ο κ. Μπουρνάζος, με τους Η/Υ; Φαντάζεστε να ήταν μέλος;

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Για ακόμη μία φορά δεν έχω λόγια..
Απλά respect.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Πως τα πάει ο κ. Μπουρνάζος, με τους Η/Υ; Φαντάζεστε να ήταν μέλος;



δεν έχει καλή σχέση με τους υπολογιστές και την τεχνολογία γενικότερα , αλλα πάλι δίνει υλικό μέσω μιας ξαδέρφης του και η αλήθεια είναι πολύ σπάνιο και χρήσιμο και αναμένουμε ακόμη πιο σπάνιο απο τον σπύρο , έχει επιληφθεί του θέματος ο μασκλεμπός  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Ηλίας τα είπε πολύ σωστά.




> Πως τα πάει ο κ. Μπουρνάζος, με τους Η/Υ; Φαντάζεστε να ήταν μέλος;


Αναμείνατε σύντομα για τη μεγάλη έκπληξη  :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Psychopath

> Ο Ηλίας τα είπε πολύ σωστά.
> 
> 
> 
> Αναμείνατε σύντομα για τη μεγάλη έκπληξη 
> 
> ΜΒ


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## vAnY

καλα απιστευτες οι φωτο !!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  respect....
(....--> ενω αλλοι ελληνες της ηλικιας του πινουν ουσκια στα μπουζουκια και πλακωνονται στη μασα στις ταβερνες....)

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο επόμενο βιντεο θα καταλαβετε τι φανατικο κοινο είχε ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος από πίσω του..Οχι απαραίτητα φίλους του ή γνωστους του,αλλα λατρεις του αθλήματος που κατεφθαναν στους αγωνες για να απολαυσουν τον Σπύρο...
Προκειται για την τελευταια εμφανιση στην μεγαλη καριερα του Σπύρου Μπουρναζου.
2ο Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ,το οποιο ειχε γίνει στις 13.5.1989.
Ενα comeback του Σπύρου που είχε ακουστεί πολυ.
Τελικο αποτέλεσμα:Νικητης στην +90 κατηγορία και Γενικος Νικητης!
Αφιερωμενο στην νεα γενια οπαδων του Μπουρναζου που δεν τα πρόλαβαν live !!

----------


## ovelix

το τοπικ ειναι  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Αναμείνατε σύντομα για τη μεγάλη έκπληξη 
> 
> ΜΒ


 :01. Unsure:    μπος δεν εισαι ενταξει, ουτε σε μας δε λες τιποτα......  :08. Rifle:  




> Στο επόμενο βιντεο θα καταλαβετε τι φανατικο κοινο είχε ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος από πίσω του..Οχι απαραίτητα φίλους του ή γνωστους του,αλλα λατρεις του αθλήματος που κατεφθαναν στους αγωνες για να απολαυσουν τον Σπύρο...
> Προκειται για την τελευταια εμφανιση στην μεγαλη καριερα του Σπύρου Μπουρναζου.
> 2ο Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ,το οποιο ειχε γίνει στις 13.5.1989.
> Ενα comeback του Σπύρου που είχε ακουστεί πολυ.
> Τελικο αποτέλεσμα:Νικητης στην +90 κατηγορία και Γενικος Νικητης!
> Αφιερωμενο στην νεα γενια οπαδων του Μπουρναζου που δεν τα πρόλαβαν live !!


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## -beba-

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## aqua_bill

ποσο μπροστα ηταν για την εποχη του?ειχε αθλητες τετοιου επιπεδου το αθλημα?θα ειχε ενδιαφερον να βλεπαμε την διατροφη του τοτε να κανουμε συγκριση με σημερα

----------


## vAnY

+1000 :03. Clap: 
ναι συμφωνω με τον aquabill θα ειχε ενδιαφερον αυτο :01. Smile:

----------


## Muscleboss

> 2 τελευταίες φώτογραφίες του Σπύρου από τον Ιούνιο του 2010.
> 
> θαυμάστε σωμα 54 ετών.... άνετα κέρδιζε κατηγορία Supermasters παγκοσμίου πρωταθλήματος...


Ένα σχόλιο για τις παραπάνω φωτογραφίες, επειδή κάποιοι μπορεί να νομισουν ότι ο Σπύρος έκανε ειδική προετοιμασία για αυτη τη φωτογραφιση. Όχι μόνο δεν έκανε προετοιμασία, αλλά οι παρσαπάνω φώτος είναι μια μόλις γύρισε ο Σπύρος από μιά βδομάδα στο Αγ. Όρος που πήγε να δεί μεταξύ άλλων τον παλιό bodybuiler Χρήστο Σαμιώτη που είναι μοναχός. Εκεί ούτε προπόνηση έκανε, και τρεφόταν ελάχιστα με χόρτα και όσπρια.
Χτες έμαθα, οτι αυτη τη στιγμή είναι ακόμα καλύτερος!!!!  :05. Biceps: 




> Στο επόμενο βιντεο θα καταλαβετε τι φανατικο κοινο είχε ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος από πίσω του..Οχι απαραίτητα φίλους του ή γνωστους του,αλλα λατρεις του αθλήματος που κατεφθαναν στους αγωνες για να απολαυσουν τον Σπύρο...
> Προκειται για την τελευταια εμφανιση στην μεγαλη καριερα του Σπύρου Μπουρναζου.
> 2ο Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ,το οποιο ειχε γίνει στις 13.5.1989.
> Ενα comeback του Σπύρου που είχε ακουστεί πολυ.
> Τελικο αποτέλεσμα:Νικητης στην +90 κατηγορία και Γενικος Νικητης!
> Αφιερωμενο στην νεα γενια οπαδων του Μπουρναζου που δεν τα πρόλαβαν live !!


Κώστα σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το βίντεο! Κι όμως σε αυτον το αγώνα, ο Σπύρος ήταν άδειος από υδατάνρθακες, γιατί ετοιμαζόταν για το Mr Μεσόγειος που ακολουθούσε.  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ένα σχόλιο για τις παραπάνω φωτογραφίες, επειδή κάποιοι μπορεί να νομισουν ότι ο Σπύρος έκανε ειδική προετοιμασία για αυτη τη φωτογραφιση. Όχι μόνο δεν έκανε προετοιμασία, αλλά οι παρσαπάνω φώτος είναι μια μόλις γύρισε ο Σπύρος από μιά βδομάδα στο Αγ. Όρος που πήγε να δεί μεταξύ άλλων τον παλιό bodybuiler Χρήστο Σαμιώτη που είναι μοναχός. Εκεί ούτε προπόνηση έκανε, και τρεφόταν ελάχιστα με χόρτα και όσπρια.
> Χτες έμαθα, οτι αυτη τη στιγμή είναι ακόμα καλύτερος!!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Κώστα σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το βίντεο! Κι όμως σε αυτον το αγώνα, ο Σπύρος ήταν άδειος από υδατάνρθακες, γιατί ετοιμαζόταν για το Mr Μεσόγειος που ακολουθούσε. 
> 
> ΜΒ


έτσι όπως τα λές πάνο καμια απολύτως προετοιμασία , έτσι είναι στην καθημερινότητα και χορτοφάγος παρακαλώ , όσο για το πανελλήνιο το γνωρίζω πολύ καλα ότι ο στόχος ήταν οι μεσογειακοι και δεν φόρτωσε καλα για το πανελλήνιο , παρ όλα αυτα ήταν πολύ καλός και δίκαια πήρε την νίκη . :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

στο άγιο όρος πηγαίνει τακτικα και γω θέλω επιτέλους να πάω γιατι θέλω πολυ να δω τον χρήστο τον σαμιώτη , κατεβαίναμε μαζί σε αγώνες 88-89 και στο εξωτερικό

----------


## Psychopath

> έτσι όπως τα λές πάνο καμια απολύτως προετοιμασία , έτσι είναι στην καθημερινότητα και χορτοφάγος παρακαλώ , όσο για το πανελλήνιο το γνωρίζω πολύ καλα ότι ο στόχος ήταν οι μεσογειακοι και δεν φόρτωσε καλα για το πανελλήνιο , παρ όλα αυτα ήταν πολύ καλός και δίκαια πήρε την νίκη .
> 
> στο άγιο όρος πηγαίνει τακτικα και γω θέλω επιτέλους να πάω γιατι θέλω πολυ να δω τον χρήστο τον σαμιώτη , κατεβαίναμε μαζί σε αγώνες 88-89 και στο εξωτερικό


Πως γίνεται κάποιος να είναι χορτοφάγος και να είναι έτσι; Έχω να φάω κρέας (εκτός από ψάρια) κανά 2 χρόνια και με δυσκολία βάζω γραμμάρια... όχι να γίνω έτσι. Ποιο είναι το μυστικό; :07. Question:

----------


## dionisos

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## LION

Ο Σπυρος ηταν για το ελληνικο Β.Β.,οτι ο Γκαλης για το μπασκετ!Τρελλανε τον κοσμο!!!ΠΡΟΤΥΠΟ και εδωσε το εναυσμα σε πολλα παιδια να ξεκινησουν γυμναστικη με βαρη.Ειχα τη χαρα και την τιμη να τον γνωρισω αρκετα χρονια πριν και βλεπω οτι ο χρονος τον ξεχασε! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Πως γίνεται κάποιος να είναι χορτοφάγος και να είναι έτσι; Έχω να φάω κρέας (εκτός από ψάρια) κανά 2 χρόνια και με δυσκολία βάζω γραμμάρια... όχι να γίνω έτσι. Ποιο είναι το μυστικό;



ο σπύρος δεν ήταν πάντα χορτοφάγος αλλα έγινε απο τότε που σταμάτησε το αγωνιστικό ββ και όταν χτίσεις με δουλειά τους μύς τότε αυτα δεν χάνονται εύκολα .

αλλα να τονίσω οτι την πρωτείνη υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας την παίρνει απο αυγά γιατι κρέας δεν τρώει καθόλου και τρώει συνδιασμούς φυτικων πρωτεινών, όπως  όσπρια και καλύπτει τις ανάγκες , άλλωστε δεν κάνει αγωνιστικό ββ πλέον και η υποδομή που έχει μαζί με το ταλέντο του το σωματικο , τον βοηθάει να κρατιέται σε τέτοια φόρμα , που εγω πιστεύω αν έλεγε να κατέβει σε αγώνες ακόμη και σ αυτη την ηλικία άνετα θα κέρδιζε και παγκόσμιο , αλλα πολύ καλά κάνει και το κάνει απλα σαν τρόπο ζωής που είναι πιο υγιεινό .

το μυστικό λοιπόν είναι τα χρόνια δουλειάς που έχει κάποιος σε συνδιασμό με το ταλέντο γιατι η προπόνηση η συστηματική για χρόνια είναι μια επένδυση για την υγεία  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## CROCOJET

R-E-S-P-E-C-T πραγματικά  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> το μυστικό λοιπόν είναι τα χρόνια δουλειάς που έχει κάποιος σε συνδιασμό με το ταλέντο γιατι η προπόνηση η συστηματική για χρόνια είναι μια επένδυση για την υγεία


Με πρόλαβες Ηλία. 
Χρόνια προπόνησης και σπάνια γεννετικά προσόντα. Αυτά έφτασαν τον Σπύρο εκεί που τον έφτασαν και αυτά συνεχίζουν να τον κρατούν σε αυτη την κατάσταση.

Και αν δεν κάνω λάθος, εκτός αυτων που είπε ο Ηλίας, ο Σπύρος χρησιμοποιεί συμπληρωμα πρωετίνης whey και τρώει και ψάρι, για κάποιους που αναφέρθηκαν στην πρωτεινική του λήψη. 

ΜΒ

----------


## No Cash

αντε το σωμα και μπορει και το συντηρει ακομη κ σε τετοια ηλικια...



το κουραγιο κι η υπομονη του μου κανει εντυπωση... σε τετοια ηλικια να ασχολειται ακομη...

προφανεστατα και ειναι τροπος ζωης...

ωραιος ο "νεος"

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> αντε το σωμα και μπορει και το συντηρει ακομη κ σε τετοια ηλικια...
> 
> 
> 
> το κουραγιο κι η υπομονη του μου κανει εντυπωση... σε τετοια ηλικια να ασχολειται ακομη...
> 
> προφανεστατα και ειναι τροπος ζωης...
> 
> ωραιος ο "νεος"



δεν έχεις καθόλου άδικο σ αυτό που λές και πραγματικα αποτελεί πηγή έμπνευσης ο σπύρος και έχει το ταλέντο να σε πορώνει μόνο με την παρουσία του και τον τρόπο σκέψης του , που για μένα είναι οικείος και τον καταλαβαίνω γιατι αυτα τα πρότυπα είχα και γω στο ββ  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## efklidis oyst

ετσι να μαθενουμε εμεις οι νεοι απο αυτους τους αθλητες να τους σεβωμαστε γιατι ολοι αυτοι οπως ο σπυρος,ο ηλιας, ο σαμιωτης και αλλοι παλεψαν να χτισουν τα κορμια τους με πιο δυσκολες συνθηκες και ειναι παραδιγμα για ολους εμας  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## giorgospet

O Μπουρνάζος συνεχίζει να είναι χορτοφάγος;

----------


## Polyneikos

ο Σπυρος δεν τρωει κρεας και ψαρια αρκετα χρόνια πια.
Οι πηγες πρωτεινης που επιλεγει  είναι ροφήματα πρωτεινης,αυγα και μπιφτεκια από σόγια..

----------


## giorgospet

Τυχαίο ; δε νομίζω. (αν και ψάρια γιατί όχι)

----------


## Polyneikos

Aπ΄οτι καταλαβα είναι συνειδητη του επιλογη και όχι για λογους διατροφικης σημασίας και αξίας..

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> Aπ΄οτι καταλαβα είναι συνειδητη του επιλογη και όχι για λογους διατροφικης σημασίας και αξίας..


Ειναι δυνατον να μαθουμε πως ειναι μια τυπικη διατροφική μερα του Μπουρναζου;;

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτο θα μπορουσε να μας το απαντησει καποια στιγμη.
Οταν βρεθηκαμε στο σπιτι του Σπυρου προσφατα με τον Πανο μας εκανε το τραπεζι με μπιφτεκια από σογια με αυγα μεσα (όπως το ρολο μπιφτεκι) και ρύζι με μανιταρια.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

> Ειναι δυνατον να μαθουμε πως ειναι μια τυπικη διατροφική μερα του Μπουρναζου;;


 
θα σου την κανουμε και αυτην την χαρη κ. γιωργο!!!

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> θα σου την κανουμε και αυτην την χαρη κ. γιωργο!!!


Φιλε γιαννη σε ευχαριστω.
Ειναι μεγαλη υποθεση στην ηλικια που ειναι να μπορει να συντηρει αυτο το σωμα με χορτα και κιμα σογιας,εδω παιζει τρομερο μυστικο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενας πολυ καλός παραγοντας της γραμμωσης που διαθετει ο Σπύρος,πέρα από την προσεγμενη διατροφη, όπως μας εμυστηρευτηκε είναι ενας είδος αεροβικης που αποδεδειγμενα δουλευει:
Ρακετες !!Ο Σπύρος εκτός από χειμερινος κολυμβητης παίζει ρακετες στην παραλία με τις ωρες σε επίπεδο συλλογων,με τουρνουα,επιδείξεις με κανόνες κτλ,σε προχωρημενο επίπεδο δηλαδη,στις παραλίες της Αττικης...
Και φυσικα μερα παρα μερα κανει βαρη στο γυμναστήριο του!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

θα σας πώ εγω παιδια το μυστικό που δεν είναι μυστικό στην ουσία όταν για πολλα χρόνια γυμνάζεσαι και χτίσεις κάποια μυική μάζα, μετα τρώγοντας λιγότερες ζωικές πρωτείνες απλα διατηρείς αν φυσικα γυμνάζεσαι την μυική μαζα όχι βέβαια όπως ήταν , απλα και όσο μεγαλώνουμε έχουμε και λιγότερες απαιτήσεις σε τροφή

εγω βλέπω εμένα κάνω αυστηρα 3 γεύματα την μέρα επι 3 χρόνια και ότι νάναι και χθές ζυγίστηκα 123 κιλα και προπόνηση μια στις τόσες να κάνω χθές έκανα επειδή ήρθε ο στρατης ο αργυρακης και καναμε παρεα .

και εχω καταλάβει ότι αυτα παλια ούτε να τα διανοηθώ δεν μπορούσα οτι γίνονται 

μετα μην ξεχνάμε πως ο μπουρνάζος είχε και το ταλέντο δεν ήταν τυχαίος , εύκολα γράμωνε και έβαζε μυς και είχε πάρα πολύ ψιλή φλούδα (δερμα) αν δείτε παλιές φωτο ενας έμπειρος θα το καταλάβει 

επίσης ο μπουρνάζος τρώει κανενα ψάρι τα ψάρια δεν τα έχει βγάλει τελείως απο την διατροφή του , τα αυγα τον καλύπτουν σε άριστης ποιότητας πρωτείνη και παίρνει και καμια γουέι πρωτείνη οπότε δεν είναι κάτι τραγικό ούτε έχει έλειψη σε πρωτείνη , για εναν σωματότυπο σαν του σπύρου και σε συνδιασμό με το ότι αθλείτε και κάνει πολύ αερόβια καθημερινα και βάρη τις βασικές ασκήσεις , διατηρεί καλή μυική ποιότητα ακόμη και σ αυτη την ηλικία  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## LION

> Σημερα τονιζει πως αξιζει να δωθει μια προσπαθεια να δυναμωσει το αθλημα και να παρει ξανα την θεση που του αρμοζει, καθως υπαρχουν νεοι ανθρωποι που αγαπανε το αθλημα και θελουν το καλυτερο γιαυτο.


ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΑ για τον πρωτο των πρωτων! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
   Σημερα διαβασα ολοκληρο το αφιερωμα και "κρατησα"αυτα τα λογια σαν μηνυμα  για συντομια.
Λεει τα πραγματα ξεκαθαρα στη συνεντευξη, πραγματικα οπως εχουν και πως το αντιμετωπιζουν οι αλλοι,οταν το αναφερουμε ως αθλημα και τι σημασια δινουν τα μεσα ενημερωσης!Χρειαζεται καπου να συμφωνησουμε ολοι για να γινει μια καλη αρχη!+1000 
   (Με το Σπυρο Μπουρναζο βρεθηκαμε τελειως τυχαια πριν απο 14-15 χρονια στο ιδιο τραπεζι να τρωμε,αφου ειχα διαβασει και δει ολη την πορεια του στο χωρο απο εκατονταδες περιοδικα-τηλεοραση.Λες και κερδισα το λαχειο!!!Μου εκανε τη χαρη να βγουμε μαζι φωτογραφια.Σπυρο νασαι παντα γερος και δυνατος. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## chaniotis.manos

> αντε το σωμα και μπορει και το συντηρει ακομη κ σε τετοια ηλικια...
> 
> 
> 
> το κουραγιο κι η υπομονη του μου κανει εντυπωση... σε τετοια ηλικια να ασχολειται ακομη...
> 
> προφανεστατα και ειναι τροπος ζωης...
> 
> ωραιος ο "νεος"


σε αθλητες τετοιου... βεληνεκους,το ββ ειναι κατι με το οποιο μεγαλωσανε,το αγαπησανε,και τους εχει γινει τροπος ζωης.οποτε η λεξη κουραγιο και υπομονη για αυτους...δεν υπαρχει!!

----------


## VLADIMIR

Ο πιο cπουδαιοc Eλληναc αθλητηc στο Bodybuilding !  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Spyro D

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil Randime

RESPECT στον Μπουρνάζο... Απίστευτο σωμα. Χωρις φουσκώματα ή τετοια. Fit αθλητης με υπέροχο σώμα, τελειες αναλογιες. Σίγουρα ο έλληνας Αρνολντ!!!
RESPECT  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## GEO24

στο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου στου Ζωγράφου το 1991 καθότι ζωγραφιώτης αλλά και θαυμαστής του. Για τον Σπύρο ως αθλητή δεν θα πω τίποτα αφού αυτό το αναφέρουν οι τίτλοι του αλλά και οι συναθλητές του. Εγώ απλά θα πω ότι ήταν ένα πολύ καλό και απλό παιδί που θα πέρναγε να χαιρετήσει ακόμα και τον πιο νεαρό αθλητή που ήταν στο γυμναστήριο χωρίς κανένα ίχνος έπαρσης όντας στο απόγειο της δόξας του και πολύ διάσημος.

Οι φωτογραφίες του πρώτου ποστ πραγματικά με συγκίνησαν αφού ειδα "πρόσωπα" του γυμναστηρίου της εποχής εκείνης (Μέντης, Σπυράκος κλπ κλπ) και άλλους που δεν θυμάμαι τα ονόματα τους και ταξίδεψα πίσω.

Σπυράκλα να'σαι πάντα καλά, υγιής και δυνατός !!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eπειδη βλέπω ότι δεν χορταίνετε από τον Μπουρναζο, βαζω μερικες φωτογραφίες ακομα από την προσωπικη του συλλογη,αφιερωμενες από τον ίδιο τον Σπύρο προς τα μελη του  :bodybuilding.gr:  !

*1984,προετοιμασία για το Mr Υφήλιος στην Ρώμη*




*Η φοβερη του πλατη*




*Σε περιοδο όγκου*

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Κάθε φορά που γράφεται κάτι στο τόπικ του Σπύρου, το παίρνω απ' τη πρώτη σελίδα και βλέπω όλες τις φωτογραφίες απ' την αρχή, ξανά και ξανά.
Θα γίνω γραφικός αν συνεχίσω να μιλάω...

Απλά respect 

 :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:  
 :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Αντού

Το τελειο σωμα. Απιστευτος.!

----------


## Paco

Πολλα χρονια μπροστα ο Σπύρος,αποτελεσε πρότυπο για τους περισσότερους,πολυ ποιοτικος. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> Πολλα χρονια μπροστα ο Σπύρος,αποτελεσε πρότυπο για τους περισσότερους,πολυ ποιοτικος.


Αυτο ειναι το αξιοσημείωτο στην ιστορια του ως αθλητης!
Το ιδιο σωμα να αγωνιζοταν στις μερες μας, παλι νικητης θα ηταν!!

----------


## NASSER

Χθες Τεταρτη 1 Σεπτεμβριου είχαμε την τυχη να φιλοξενήσουμε τον Σπύρο Μπουρναζο στο Κιατο Κορινθιας! Καναμε προπονηση μαζι και φυσικα ακολουθησε ενα καλο γευμα.
Η προπονηση με το είδωλο του ελληνικου ββ ειναι φοβερη εμπειρία! 
Φυσικα εχουμε και αφθονο φωτογραφικο υλικο για τους φιλους του ββ!

----------


## Qlim4X

απλα καταπλικτικος ακομα και σε αυτη την ηλικια ειναι σε αψογη φορμα!

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ ωραίες φώτος Νασσερ!  :03. Thumb up: 

Φέτος ο Σπύρος γύρισε όλη την Ελλάδα και έκανε παντού λίγες προπονήσεις με παλιούς φίλους.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Νασσερ ωραιες φωτο,εισαι από τους τυχερους λοιπόν !! :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> Πολύ ωραίες φώτος Νασσερ! 
> 
> Φέτος ο Σπύρος γύρισε όλη την Ελλάδα και έκανε παντού λίγες προπονήσεις με παλιούς φίλους.
> 
> ΜΒ


Nαι Πανο εχει παει σε αρκετους φιλους φετος και το μηνυμα του ειναι ενοτητα των παραγοντων του αθληματος αμα θελουμε να δουμε καλυτερες μερες!




> Νασσερ ωραιες φωτο,εισαι από τους τυχερους λοιπόν !!


Οντως αισθανομαι τυχερος και τιμη να συνομιλώ με τον κυριο Σπυρο Μπουρναζο. Οσοι τον ξερουν μονο απο τις φωτογραφιες τον θαυμαζουν για τις ικανοτητες του σαν αθλητη. Απο κοντα ευκολα μπορει να διαχωρισει καποιος πως ο λογος του εχει βαρυτητα οταν μιλαει για το αθλημα γιατι σκεφτεται και θελει να παει μπροστα.

Συντομα και αλλες φωτο  :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έτσι είναι παιδια ο σπύρος είναι απο τις περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων που σε κερδίζουν όχι μόνο με την σωματική τους κατάσταση , γιατι είπαμε αυτο δεν μένει για πάντα αλλα κυρίως σαν άνθρωποι και ο μπουρνάζος πάντα ήταν και αξιαγάπητος στούς αγνούς φιλάθλους και σ αυτούς που τον γνωριζαν πάντα , κάποιους ίσως να τούς στεναχωρούσε επειδή ήταν ειληκρινής και τα έλεγε στα ίσια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Andrikos

Νάσσερ ζηλεύω πραγματικά μαν , διαχρονική αξία ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος , όταν εγώ πήγαινα πρώτη δημοτικού ο άνθρωπος έκανε πρωταθλητισμό και τώρα πάλι είναι σε αξιοζήλευτη κατάσταση . Ξέρει κανείς αν ψήνεται να κάνει ένα come back? Αυτό πραγματικά θα ήθελα να το δω.

----------


## NASSER

H συνεχεια...







Με τους ιδιοκτητες του γυμναστηριου ''ΑΔΩΝΗΣ'' Τασου Χασουρα και Γιαννη Χασουρα.



Με την φωτογραφο μας - μελος του φορουμ Μαρία!



Αυτην την φωτο θα εχω να θυμαμαι παντα!!

----------


## Μαρία

Ενταξει οτι και να πουμε για τον Σπυρο τον Μπουρναζο ειναι λιγο,τρομερος αθλητης φοβερη προσωπικοτητα με αθλητικο πνευμα παντα στην πρωτη γραμμη και γενικα καταξιωμενος αθλητης-ανθρωπος που εχει μεινει στην ιστορια του ΒΒ και παντα θα εμπνεει!!!!
Είναι τιμη να κανεις μαζι του προπονηση και οχι μονο.
Για μενα ο καλυτερος εκπροσωπος του ελληνικου ββ!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

Επισκεψη και στο γυμναστηριο του πρωταθλητη Φανη Αντωνοπουλου, cosmobody, στο Κιατο Κορινθιας.

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

δεν μπορω να πω κατι αλλο για τον κυριο Μπουρναζο, τα ειπαν ολα οι προηγουμενοι, απλα respect σε εναν μεγαλο θρυλο

----------


## oldbody

Φοβερος αθλητης ο Σπυρος ευγενικος , με πολλη θεληση και αφοσιωση για οτι εκανε.Τον εζησα απο πολυ κοντα και εξω και στο γυμναστηριο τη 10ετια του 80.Μηπως θυματε καποιος εναν αλλο καλο ββ θηριοδη απο Καλαματα με καλες διακρισεις τον Πιερο Πετροπουλο και αν υπαρχει καμια φωτο βαλτετην θα κοιταξω ισως βρω και εγω.

----------


## dionisos

Πραγματικά πρόκειται για πρότυπο bodybuilder! Μια μόνο φωτογραφία του να δεις είναι αρκετή να σε παρακινήσει  να ασχοληθείς με το άθλημα!   :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## vAnY

:03. Thumb up:  Nasser  τωρα ειδα τις φωτο! Μπραβο παιδια πολυ ωραιες βγηκανε, αποτελουν εμπνευση για ολους εμας τους νεοτερους, οταν ενας θρυλος του ελληνικου ΒΒ διατηρειται σε τετοια φορμα και κανει ανθρωπους 20 και 30 χρονια νεοτεροι να τον ζηλευουν! :05. Weights: 
Respect  :03. Bowdown:  και ευχαριστουμε που μοιραστηκατε με τη Μαρια αυτες τις μοναδικες στιγμες σου μαζι μας. :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> Nasser τωρα ειδα τις φωτο! Μπραβο παιδια πολυ ωραιες βγηκανε, αποτελουν εμπνευση για ολους εμας τους νεοτερους, οταν ενας θρυλος του ελληνικου ΒΒ διατηρειται σε τετοια φορμα και κανει ανθρωπους 20 και 30 χρονια νεοτεροι να τον ζηλευουν!
> Respect  και ευχαριστουμε που μοιραστηκατε με τη Μαρια αυτες τις μοναδικες στιγμες σου μαζι μας.


vAnY ισως θα εχει μεγαλύτερη σημασια να σου πω πως αυτες τις στιγμες ειτε μαζι μας ειτε με αλλους φιλους, ο Σπυρος Μπουρνάζος θελει να τις μοιραζόμαστε και να τις βλέπουν ολοι. 
Ο κ. Μπουρνάζος θελει να δει το αθλημα να ανεβαίνει και τους φιλους του αθληματος να προσπαθουν για το καλυτερο γιαυτο.
Εχει κανει συναντησεις και συνομιλιες με τους παράγοντες του αθλήματος για ΕΝΟΤΗΤΑ, διαφορετικά δεν θα δουμε καλύτερες μερες και δεν θα αλλάξει τιποτα...

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες ακομα φωτο του Σπύρου Μπουρναζου!!


Δεν χορταινει καποιος να τις βλέπει,η ποιοτητα αυτου του αθλητη δεν περιγραφεται ευκολα με λόγια,ολες οι φωτογραφιες του θα μπορουσαν να αποτελουν πίνακες ζωγραφικης !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και η πλάκα είναι ούτε χρώμα έβαζε ο σπύρος τότε ούτε τίποτε , ηλιοθεραπεία και λίγο λαδάκι και η ποιότητα φαινόταν , είχε απίστευτα ψιλή επιδερμίδα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

γονατισε μας και αλο ρε κωστα, να δουμε τη θα καταλαβεις ρε συ.
ΤΑ ΣΕΒΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΥΡΙΟ ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟ :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## StefPat

Θρύλος, που έχει ζήσει το BB από της αρχές του σχεδόν!

----------


## Eddie

Η πρωτη φωτο ειναι απιστευτη!!Αγαλμα!!

Να με συγχωρατε ομως,αλλα η most muscular του δε μου αρεσει καθολου.Οχι σε αυτη τη φωτο,γενικα.

----------


## giannis64

ε δεν ειναι ακριβως most muscular  ρε εντι!!
ποζα φωτογραφησης ειναι!! :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

> ε δεν ειναι ακριβως most muscular  ρε εντι!!
> ποζα φωτογραφησης ειναι!!


Ε τελος παντων,οτι ειναι!!Εχει παρα πολλες μες το τοπικ και προσωπικα δε μου αρεσει.Επισης την ποζα την παιρνει και για ποζαρισμα στα βιντεο του αγωνα.

Μικραινουν πολλοι οι ωμοι του και τον αδικει,αποψη μου βεβαια!

----------


## Vlado

Σοφά λόγια αλλά μάλλον δεν θα επιτευχθεί ποτέ.......η δημιουργία μιας ομοσπονδίας.....Πάντως, συμφωνώ και εύχομαι....να ενωθούν οι ομοσπονδίες σε μια και μοναδική με ΕΝΑ Πρωτάθλημα Ελλάδος και ΕΝΑ Κύπελλο Ελλάδος. Κι αν θέλουν περισσότερους αγώνες, τότε ας διοργανώνονται και 13 περιφερειακά-τοπικά πρωταθληματα. (13 νέες περιφέρειες Καλλικράτη :08. Toast: )

----------


## giannis64

ναι όντως αυτό είναι το Όνειρο του κ μπουρναζου!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

θα συμφωνούσα με αυτο αρκεί ο ανθρωπος που θα ηγούνταν αυτής της μιας ομοσπονδίας να ειναι καποιος που αποδεδειγμένα αγαπει το ββ και το εχει δείξει έμπρακτα,
οχι με μεγάλα λόγια και ουσια μηδέν για να καρπώνεται τα οποια συμφέροντα....

τετοιοι άνθρωποι που αγαπανε πραγματικα το ββ  υπάρχουν ελάχιστοι, ενας ειναι  αυτος τον οποιο αφορά το παρον θέμα και σίγουρα το εχει αποδείξει.

----------


## NASSER

> θα συμφωνούσα με αυτο αρκεί ο ανθρωπος που θα ηγούνταν αυτής της μιας ομοσπονδίας να ειναι καποιος που αποδεδειγμένα αγαπει το ββ και το εχει δείξει έμπρακτα,
> οχι με μεγάλα λόγια και ουσια μηδέν για να καρπώνεται τα οποια συμφέροντα....
> 
> τετοιοι άνθρωποι που αγαπανε πραγματικα το ββ  υπάρχουν ελάχιστοι, ενας ειναι  αυτος τον οποιο αφορά το παρον θέμα και σίγουρα το εχει αποδείξει.



 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Oπως λεει ο κυριος Μπουρναζος σημασία δεν εχει ποιος θα ηγειται, καθως συνηθως αυτος που ηγειται απλα πρεπει να εγκαινιάζει μια διοργάνωση.
Σημασια ειναι το συνολο των ανθρωπων που θα στελεχώσει τη διοίκηση του ελληνικού ββ (ειτε αυτο λεγεται ομοσπονδια, ειτε σύνδεσμος του αθλήματος) να συμβάλει με αγάπη για το καλύτερο του αθλήματος.
Στο εμπορικό κομμάτι πλέον δεν απειλείται κανείς σε σχεση με τι καθίκοντα θα εχει στη διοίκηση του αθλήματος.
Αυτά από τον κ. Μπουρνάζο.  :01. Smile:

----------


## chaniotis.manos

ένα αφιέρωμα στον Σπύρο τον Μπουρναζο

----------


## GEORGEXX1

chaniotis.manos
πολλα συγχαρητηρια για αυτο το φανταστικο βιντεο.
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

πολυ καλη δουλεια μανο!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ευχαριστουμε!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ένα αφιέρωμα στον Σπύρο τον Μπουρναζο


φοβερο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

φανταζομαι τα συναισθήματα του κύριου Μπουρναζου οταν βλέπει αυτα τα αφιερώματα.

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλό Μάνο!  :03. Clap: 

Σε ένα βίντεο χώρεσες πολλά στιγμιότυπα από αγώνες, προπονήσεις, αλλά και εμφανίσεις του Σπύρου στη μεγάλη οθόνη.

Ειδικά να αναφερθούμε στο *"Κόκκινο-Χρυσό"* από το οποίο βλέπουμε πολλά αποσπάσματα και είναι μια ταινία μικρού μήκους ("ταινία-πιλότος" όπως λέει ο Σπύρος για μια σειρά που θα πρωταγωνιστούσε αλλά δεν προχώρησε τελικά) όπου ο Μπουρνάζος υποδύεται έναν νέο, ο οποίος μόλις τελιώνει το στρατό (ειδικές δυνάμεις) και δε θέλει να συμβιβαστεί με τη δουλειά του πατέρα του. Αντίθετα θέλει να πραγματοποήσει το όνειρό του και να γίνει παλαιστής. Εγκαταλείπει το πατρικό του σπίτι, και κατευθύνεται στην Αθήνα όπου συναντά το θείο του και ζητά τη βοήθειά του. Τελικά ξεκινά προπονήσεις και αγώνες, έχωντας να αντιμετωπίσει πράγματα που δεν περίμενε...

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο ρε παιδια , έχω πάθει πλάκα πολύ μου 'άρεσε αυτό το βίντεο αυτό είναι το ββ που είχα σαν πρότυπο , καλό και το σημερινό επίπεδο δεν λέω , αλλα αυτή η εποχή μου άρεσε περισσότερο γιατι τα σώματα ήταν πιο ρεαλιστικά και γήινα .

και ο σπύρος είναι ο άξιος εκπρόσωπος εκείνης της εποχής με διαφορά  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Eddie

> μπράβο ρε παιδια , έχω πάθει πλάκα πολύ μου 'άρεσε αυτό το βίντεο αυτό είναι το ββ που είχα σαν πρότυπο , καλό και το σημερινό επίπεδο δεν λέω , αλλα αυτή η εποχή μου άρεσε περισσότερο γιατι τα σώματα ήταν πιο ρεαλιστικά και γήινα .
> 
> και ο σπύρος είναι ο άξιος εκπρόσωπος εκείνης της εποχής με διαφορά


Συμφωνω απολυτα!!!!

----------


## NASSER

Πάρα πολυ ωραιο αφιερωμα το βιντεο!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Αν μπορεί κάποιος να αναφέρει της κινηματογραφικές ταινίες που συμμετείχε ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος!!!
Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που τον αποκαλουμε ο δικος μας Αρνολντ! Και συνεχίζει να προσπαθεί για το αθλημά...  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## manos_

> Πάρα πολυ ωραιο αφιερωμα το βιντεο! 
> 
> Αν μπορεί κάποιος να αναφέρει της κινηματογραφικές ταινίες που συμμετείχε ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος!!!
> Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που τον αποκαλουμε ο δικος μας Αρνολντ! Και συνεχίζει να προσπαθεί για το αθλημά...


Ε μερικοι ανθρωποι βγαζουν σταριλικι(με την καλη ενοια) πως να το κανουμε δεν ειναι ολοι ισοι και ομοιοι ,ο αρνολντ ειχε παρει τον τιτλο πριν κατεβει ειχε αστρο ο μπουρναζος το ιδιο απο οτι φαινετε μερικα πραγματα ειναι μεσα σου δεν ειναι ουτε θεμα αναλογιων ουτε μυικου ιστου ουτε τιποα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μανο,πολυ ωραια παρουσιαση,εδω θα πρεπει να πω ότι ο Σπυρος ειχε κανει και πολλες φωτογραφησεις σαν μοντελο με πολυ γνωστους σχεδιαστες και γυναικες φωτομοντελα,πραγματικα ξεφυγε από τα πολυ στενα όρια του bodybuilding,
όπου πριν 20-25 χρονια ήταν ακομα πιο στενα.Αυτο ή το εχεις ή δεν το εχεις.ο Μπουρναζος το παραείχε!! :03. Clap:

----------


## chaniotis.manos

σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας σχολια!!

----------


## KontorinisMD

Τον Μπουρνάζο και στον πατέρα μου και στον θείο μου που τον ανέφερα τον γνωρίζουν παρότι δεν ασχολήθηκαν ποτέ με bodybuilding, αυτό λέει πολλά 

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Φέτος το καλοκαίρι ο Σπύρος πέρασε από διάφορα μέρη της Ελλάδας και έκανε προπονήσεις συναντώντας πολλούς παλιούς φίλους και γνωστούς του, καθώς και ανθρώπους που τον είχαν θαυμάσει τους αγώνες του αλλά ποτέ δεν είχαν την ευκαιρία να τον γνωρίσουν από κοντά.

Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες είναι από την στάση που έκανε στο Αγρίνιο στο Γυμναστήριο του καλού φίλου μου Γιώργου Σκουλικαρίτη. Στις φωτογραφίες διακρύνονται εκτός του Σπύρου, ο Γιώργος Σκουλικαρίτης και ο Φώτης Γιγκλάς. Στο Background διακρινονται καδρα με φωτογραφίες του Σπύρου που κοσμούν το γυμναστήριο.   :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Ωραιες φωτο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Επισης μαρεσει και το γυμναστηριο!!

ευχαρσιτουμε Muscleboss!!!

----------


## veteran29

+ 1000 υπέροχες φωτός κώστα.

----------


## Muscleboss

Παραθέτω ένα κείμενο που γράφτηκε πρόσφατα για το Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο περιγράφωντας κάποια άλλη πλευρά του Σπύρου, και κάποιες πρόσφατες φωτο με την παρέα του.  :03. Thumb up: 


*Σπύρος  Μπουρνάζος*


 Ο αθλητής που έβγαλε το Bodybuilding έξω  από  τα σύνορα της Ελλάδος  δημιουργώντας με  του πιο παλιούς τη βάση της πυραμίδας όπου οι νέοι αθλητές πατάνε γερά και  βαδίζουν ολοταχώς για τη κορυφή.
 Οι  δεκαετίες 80’ – 90’ τον βρίσκουν  απογειωμένο στο αθλητικό – επαγγελματικό και καλλιτεχνικό στερέωμα .
 Σε ηλικία 32 χρόνων με συνειδητή  επιλογή αποσύρετε από τα φώτα της δημοσιότητας και αφοσιώνεται ( έχοντας πρότυπο  τη Αρχαία Ελληνική φιλοσοφία και τους Έλληνες σοφούς στο « Νους Υγιής εν σώματι  υγιές » και το « Γνώθι σ’ αυτόν », με λίγα λόγια στην φιλοσοφική και πνευματική  αναζήτηση .
 Μετά από 20 χρόνια , μέσα από την  αυταπάρνηση και τον αυτοέλεγχο επανέρχεται δριμύτερος , ολοκληρωμένος πλέον και  ατσαλωμένος υπερασπίζοντας το « Νους Υγιής εν Σώματι Υγιές » με πράξεις και όχι  θεωρητικές αμπελοσοφίες .
 Τώρα απ΄ ότι μας είπε και ο ίδιος  είναι ένας  _Κοσμοπολίτης  Μοναχός_  έχοντας δημιουργήσει ένα  στενό κύκλο από φίλους και συντρόφους ( χωρίς να ξεχνά ποτέ τους παλιούς φίλους  και συναθλητές) .
 Θέλει να μοιραστεί τις γνώσεις  της Σωματικής Διάπλασης και συγχρόνως της Πνευματικής , δημιουργώντας έτσι ένα  συνδυασμό _Εξωτερικής και Εσωτερικής_ _Αρμονίας_.
 Απ’ ότι μας είπε δεν επιζητεί την  τελειότητα αλλά την Ολοκλήρωση μέσα από την ισορροπία και αρμονία  Σώματος- Νου & Πνεύματος.
 Είναι ανοικτός και σε αυτούς που  επιζητούν την αρμονία του σώματος Β.Β. και σε αυτούς που επιζητούν κάτι  ανώτερο_: την Ψυχική τους Ηρεμία & Γαλήνη


_

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Πάνο! 
Ερχόμενος σε επαφη με τον Σπυρο Μπουρναζο, εχω γνωρισει και αυτην την αλλη πλευρα του. 
Και ολα μαζι για μενα τον κανουν ''Ολοκληρωμένο'' !!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν θα μπορούσα να αμφιβάλω για τα γραφόμενα στο κείμενο , πολύ σωστός ο τρόπος σκέψης του σπύρου και η στάση ζωής γενικότερα και με βρίσκουν απόλυτα σύμφωνο .

η ισοροπία είναι το πάν , η ψυχική και σωματική αρμονία , έτσι νοιώθεις πληρότητα και ευεξία .

πραγματικα αποτελεί παράδειγμα ο σπύρος γιατι αυτα που πιστεύει και λέει τα εφαρμόζει στην ζωή του και εμπνέει όσους τον γνωρίζουν προσωπικα 

οι φωτο είναι φανταστικές λές και είναι σε προετοιμασία για κάποιον αγώνα η απο κάποιον αγώνα , αλλα με το αγωνιστικό κομάτι δεν έχει να αποδείξει τίποτε ο μπουρνάζος με το να συμμετέχει σε αγώνες , ούτε πρέπει να είναι αυτοσκοπός για κάποιον που θέλει να υιοθετήσει τον τρόπο ζωής ενός ββερ , η κάποιος που θέλει να κάνει μια επένδυση για την υγεία του  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Μια φωτο χιλιες λεξεις 





Αυτοι οι δυο ανθρωποι συμφωνουν αν οχι σε ολα, σε αρκετα και το βασικο, θελουν το αθλημα μας να παει μπροστα!!!

----------


## Αντωνης

Nομιζω οτι το τωρινο σωμα του κ.Μπουρναζου ειναι η καταλληλοτερη απαντηση στο ερωτημα:
<<Στα γρ. πρωτεινης που πρεπει να λαμβανω καθε μερα,να συνυπολογιζω και τις φυτικες?>>

----------


## Muscleboss

Σήμερα το πρωί ο Σπύρος εμφνίστηκε στην ΕΤ-1 στην εκπομπή "σαν παραμύθι" (αν συγκρατησα καλά τον τιτλο) μιλώντας για τον μασίστα Τζίμη Αρμάο, στον οποίο ήταν αφιερωμένη η εκπομπή.

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

Άλλη μια τηλεοπτική εμφάνιση του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου έγινε σήμερα στην τηλεοπτική εκπομπή "Φωτης- Μαρία Live" όπου έγινε αφιέρωμα στο Σπύρο, προβάλοντας σκηνές από τη σημερινή του κατάσταση και παλαιότερα βίντεο.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Δυστυχως και αυτη την φορα το χασαμε :01. Sad:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μερικές πρόσφατες φωτο του σπύρου απο την σημερινή επίσκεψη στο γυμναστήριο και απο καβάλα και καλοκαιρινές 

και μερικές απο το γυμναστήριο μου μόνο που δεν κάναμε προπόνηση γιατι πιάσαμε το κουβεντολόι και μετα βαρεθήκαμε είναι και ο γιάννης ο τσούνος

----------


## NASSER

Ωραιες φωτο Ηλια! Ευχαριστουμε!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## -beba-

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## giannis64

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

κρίμα που δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω.

πολλές φορές η συζητήσεις με τον κ. μπουρναζο είναι πιο εποικοδομητικές από μια προπόνηση...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και απο την αμφιλοχία το περασμένο καλοκαίρι , σε άριστη φυσική κατάσταση ο σπύρος  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 










και μια καλιτεχνική  :01. Razz:

----------


## -beba-

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Φοβερος για αλλη μια φορα!!

----------


## dionisos

Δε χορταίνεις  να βλέπεις φωτογραφίες του! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## StefPat

Έτσι.. η αγάπη του, δύσκολα πεθαίνει!  :01. Smile:

----------


## aqua_bill

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## The Rock

Φοβερές φωτογραφίες Ηλία, συγχαρητήρια :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 




> 


Όχι ρε παιδιά, σταματείστε να βάζετε φωτογραφίες αυτού του ανθρώπου, πραγματικά δλδ θα αρχίσει να εκλείπει το ενδιαφέρον των μελών του φόρουμ, των Ελλήνων και γενικότερα υποψήψιων μελλοντικών αθλητών για το ΒΒ αν συνεχίσει αυτή η κατάσταση :01. Mr. Green: 
Τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα με τον κ. Μπουρνάζο, έχουν περάσει 3-4 μήνες που ακούστηκε εκείνο το υπέροχο/απίθανο "είναι χορτοφάγος" που από τότε ψιλοαποφεύγω το τόπικ αυτό και όποτε μπαίνω το κάνω με πολύ διστακτικότητα γιατί ειλικρινά δεν το έχω χωνέψει ακόμη αυτό το περί χορτοφαγίας :08. Turtle: 
Μπήκα και σήμερα δειλά δειλά να δω οκ κατεβάζω σιγά σιγά τις φωτογραφίες,  άψογος όπως πάντα ο άνθρωπος τι να λέμε, κάνω και παράλληλα flashback το πακέτο με την χορτοφαγία και πέφτω στην παραπάνω φωτό, μένω μακάκας και λέω " όχι ρε φίλε, έλεος και βαθιές γραμμές στα πόδια, παραιτούμαι" :02. Shock: 

Συγνώμη αν κούρασα λίγο με το παραπάνω ποστ, αλλά ήταν κάτι που πραγματικά ήθελα να γράψω :01. Mr. Green: 
Πάντως πολλά συγχαρητήρια στο άνθρωπο, η γενετική του παίζει σε δική της κατηγορία :03. Bowdown: 

Υ.Γ. Πρέπει να σκεφτεί κάτι η ομάδα των διαχειριστών (η απαγωγή μου έρχεται πρώτη στο μυαλό :01. Mr. Green: ) για να απολαύσουμε τον άνθρωπο στην σκηνή έστω για μια ακόμα φορά :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα ροκ , αλλα πίστεψέ με τίποτε δεν είναι απίθανο και ανθρωπίνως ακατόρθωτο απο αυτό που βλέπεις , απλα αν ένας άνθρωπος έχει δουλέψει χρόνια και αυτό που έχτισε το έχτισε σιγα σιγα , αλλα παράλληλα να έχει και τις γενετικές προδιαγραφές , μπορεί άνετα να διατηρείτε σε αυτο το επίπεδο αν βέβαια γυμνάζετε , χωρίς ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη προσπάθεια .

ο σπύρος μπορεί να λέμε είναι χορτοφάγος αλλα μην ξεχνάμε το έχουμε ξαναπεί ότι θα φάει αυγα η ψάρι που είναι υψηλότερης βιολογικής αξίας τροφες σε πρωτείνη και όσο μεγαλώνουμε ο οργανισμός έχει λιγότερες απαιτήσεις σε συστατικα .

έπειτα μπορεί κάποιος να έχει αυτούς τους μυς σ αυτη την ηλικία αλλα αν δεν έχει και το καλούπι , αυτοί οι μυς δεν θα δείχνουν τόσο όμορφα όπως του σπύρου σε αναλογίες και συμμετρία , τίποτε δεν είναι τυχαίο και μην ξεχνάμε εκείνη την εποχή όπως και στην δική μου γιατι δεν απέχουμε πολύ με τον μπουρνάζο οι γνώσεις δεν ήταν τόσο πολλές ούτε τα πράγματα είχαν ξεφύγει τόσο , απλα δίναμε βάση πολύ στην προπόνηση και στο απλο φυσικό φαγητό , γιατι και τα συμπληρώματα ήταν ελειπή και η χημεία υποτυπώδης και για λίγους 

και κάτι που συζητούσαμε σήμερα με τον σπύρο και γελούσαμε είναι ότι παίρναμε πρωτείνη και προσέχαμε μην πάρουμε κανενα κουταλάκι παραπάνω και πάθουμε τίποτε, νομίσαμε παίρναμε κανενα σπουδαίο δυναμωτικό , αλλα η ανθυποβολή που μας έκανε όντως βλέπαμε με το μυαλό μας μόνο μεγάλη διαφορα και σε δύναμη και έχω να αναφέρω πολλα παραδείγματα 

είναι ωραίο να έχουμε τέτοια πρότυπα και παραδείγματα σαν τον μπουρνάζο , είναι ζωντανή διαφήμηση του ββ , ακόμη και σήμερα που δεν είναι αγωνιστικός 
αν καταφέρω αυτες τις μέρες που είναι καβαλα θα ψάξω να βρώ και τον πρώτο έλληνα ββερ μαζί με τον βασίλη μπουζιάνα τον παρασκευα έναν που έχει κερδίσει την πρώτη θεση εκεί στις φωτο με τον γιάννη κούκο , ο σπύρος ίσως να είναι ο μοναδικός που έχει φωτο του και θα μας δώσει όπως μας δίνει για το φόρουμ . :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## savage

ετσι ακριβως ειναι ηλια.εκεινη η γενια πρωτα εκανε προπονηση και μετα σκεφτοταν τι θα φαει η τι θα παρει(απο συμπληρωματα/χημεια).σημερα πρωτα σκεφτονται "τι νιτρικο και κρεατινη να παρω την αλλη βδομαδα που ξεκιναω γυμναστηριο" και μετα "τι προπ να κανω".τι να πεις...σημεια των καιρων.
αν και σιγουρα οι παλαιοτερες γενιες εκαναν και υπερβολες στην ποσοτητα της προπονησης,σιγουρα η τοσο σκληρη προπονηση σε βαθος χρονου,εδωσε τις βασεις για αυτα τα σωματα που βλεπουμε και διατηρουνται ακομα και σημερα,οπως φυσικα του Σπυρου του Μπουρναζου. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ξέχασα να βάλω πρίν και κάποιες φωτο με τον σπύρο απο το γυμναστήριο στην καβάλα του Σίμου Μπατμάνη όπου κάνουν προπόνηση με φίλους του αθλήματος ανάμεσά τους και ενα πολύ δυνατό παιδί ο Κυριάκος που παλιότερα έκανε άρση βαρών , όπου σύμφωνα με μαρτυρία του σπύρου μπροστά του έκανε πάγκο με 300 κιλά 
όπως βλέπουμε την φωτο αριστερά με την μπλέ μπλούζα είναι ο Σίμος ο Μπατμάνης και δίπλα ακριβώς είναι ο Κυριάκος , που στις προπονήσεις σηκώνει απίστευτα κιλα και σήμερα που κάνουν προπόνηση στήθους θα μαζέψουν όλα τα βάρη του γυμναστηρίου  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## giannis64

ο κυριακος, ο γιαννης ο νοσοκομος.......   ολα τα καλα παιδια βλεπω :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## marvin

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
και απο την αμφιλοχία το περασμένο καλοκαίρι , σε άριστη φυσική κατάσταση ο σπύρος ....



Ημουν στο ιδιο μερος με τον κυριο Μπουρναζο και δεν τον ειδα απο κοντα;Ηρθε στα μερη μου και εγω δεν πηρα χαμπαρι; :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head: 

 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: Πολυ ωραιο σωμα ,τι να λεμε τωρα.Παντα πιστος σε αυτο που αντιπροσωπευει!!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

ο Σπύρος Μπουρναζος είναι από την Αμφιλοχία,γεννηθηκε και μεγαλωσε εκει τα πρωτα του χρόνια,προπονουταν εκει ωσπου να κατεβει στην Αθηνα.
Σε προηγουμενες σελίδες του τοπικ υπάρχουν 3 αποσπασματα από την συνεντευξη που του είχε παρει  ο Muscleboss,αξίζει να την δει όποιος δεν το εχει κανει !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## marvin

> ο Σπύρος Μπουρναζος είναι από την Αμφιλοχία,γεννηθηκε και μεγαλωσε εκει τα πρωτα του χρόνια,προπονουταν εκει ωσπου να κατεβει στην Αθηνα.
> Σε προηγουμενες σελίδες του τοπικ υπάρχουν 3 αποσπασματα από την συνεντευξη που του είχε παρει  ο Muscleboss,αξίζει να την δει όποιος δεν το εχει κανει !!


Εμ ετσι εξηγητε...ειδατε τι παιδια βγαζει η Αμφιλοχια!!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παιδια μια διευκρύνηση για την διατροφή του σπύρου μπουρνάζου επειδή μιλήσαμε τώρα και ρώτησα , έκανα λάθος πιο πάνω που ανέφερα ότι τρώει ψάρι ,λάθος πληροφόρηση είχα ,  μου είπε έχει 13 χρόνια να φάει ψάρι κυρίως αυγά και γαλακτοκομικά και καθόλου κρέας και φυτική πρωτείνη ενοείτε στο φούλ , απλα ο συνδιασμός με γαλακτοκομικα την κάνει πιο πλήρη σε αμινοξέα .

απλα μιάς και αναφερόμαστε σε κάποια πράγματα  για την διατροφή του η προπόνηση ,  όταν διαπιστώνουμε κάποια λάθη , καλό είναι να τα διορθώνουμε ώστε να είμαστε πιο αξιόπιστοι ώς πρός την ενημέρωση και πιο αξιόπιστη πηγή απο τον ίδιο δεν υπάρχει  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Όντως δεν τρωει ψαρι, αλλα ξερει πολυ καλα απο ψάρια και διατροφή  :01. Wink: 
Δεν ειναι τυχαιο το πως συντηρείται έτσι!

----------


## vAnY

Κυριος Μπουρναζος----> :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  respect

----------


## Marine

Simply the best...

Motivo για εμενα.. :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## chaniotis.manos

> ετσι ακριβως ειναι ηλια.εκεινη η γενια πρωτα εκανε προπονηση και μετα σκεφτοταν τι θα φαει η τι θα παρει(απο συμπληρωματα/χημεια).σημερα πρωτα σκεφτονται "τι νιτρικο και κρεατινη να παρω την αλλη βδομαδα που ξεκιναω γυμναστηριο" και μετα "τι προπ να κανω".τι να πεις...σημεια των καιρων.
> αν και σιγουρα οι παλαιοτερες γενιες εκαναν και υπερβολες στην ποσοτητα της προπονησης,σιγουρα η τοσο σκληρη προπονηση σε βαθος χρονου,εδωσε τις βασεις για αυτα τα σωματα που βλεπουμε και διατηρουνται ακομα και σημερα,οπως φυσικα του Σπυρου του Μπουρναζου.


 
σωστος ο savage!!ακριβως ετσι ειναι!!

----------


## Qlim4X

αλλη αισθηση να προπονησε διπλα σε εναν θρυλο!

----------


## NASSER

Το θρυλικο γυμναστηριο του Σπυρου Μπουρναζου!

----------


## Eddie

Αυτος ειναι ναος εκει μεσα,μονο και μονο με τις αφισες και τις κουπες παιρνεις ενα θαρρος  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνδυαζει τα ωμα βαρη με την ωραία αισθητικη!Μουσείο πραγματικα
Αυτα τα όργανα αν μπορουσαν να μιλησουν θα ειχαν να πουν πολλές ιστορίες :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Qlim4X

> Συνδυαζει τα ωμα βαρη με την ωραία αισθητικη!Μουσείο πραγματικα
> Αυτα τα όργανα αν μπορουσαν να μιλησουν θα ειχαν να πουν πολλές ιστορίες



ρωτα και εμας που ειμαστε εκει.

πολυ πονος ρε παιδι μου! :05. Weights:

----------


## NASSER

Θα πρεπει να ον ιδιο ταναφερουμε πως τα περισσοτερα μηχανηματα ειναι χειροποιητα απο τον ιδιο τον Σπυρο Μπουρναζο και τα διατηρει σε αψογη κατασταση μεχρι σημερα. Πισω απο καθε μηχανημα υπαρχει και μια ιστορια καθως επισης σε αυτα τα μηχανηματα εχουν γινει απειρες προπονησεις και φωτογραφισεις!!
Ο χωρος ειναι ειναι γεματος απο φωτογραφιες ιστορικες και υπαρχει το ιδανικο κλίμα για σκληρές προπονήσεις.

----------


## Qlim4X

ακριβως ετσι ειναι. αυτη την συζητιση ειχαμε σημερα. ολα τα μηχανιματα του ειναι ενα και ενα φτιαγμενα στο χερι απο ενα φιλο του σιδερα.

στην αρχη ολα ηταν στα μετρα του. αλλα επιδη ειναι ακρετα ψηλος δεν βολευαν τους αλλους ετσι σιγα σιγα τα εκανε ρυθμιζομενα.

ακομα και σημερα ανακατασκευαζει τα μηχανηματα του. και μπορω να πω οτι εχουν μεγαλη δησκολια σε σχεση με αλλα του εμποριου.

το μονο μειον αν βαλεις χερακι εκει που δεν πρεπει θα γινεις μαυρος απο τα γρασα  :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω έχω κάνει προπόνηση σε αυτα πρίν πολλα χρόνια που είχα κατεβεί αθήνα το 88 νομίζω ήταν και μας φαινόταν διαστημικα γιατι εμείς τα περισσότερα με ελεύθερα ήταν ακόμη και οι κωπηλατικές που ήταν ο κλασικός σταυρός 
άλλωστε εκείνα τα χρόνια όλα χειροποίητα ήταν και μάλιστα με σαραντάρη κιλοδοκό η πενηντάρη και μάλιστα θεωρούνταν και πολυτέλεια , αλλα την δουλειά τους την κάναν πολύ καλα .

εγω είχα πάθει πλάκα όταν έκανα σε εκείνη την μηχανή δικεφάλων που απ ότι βλέπω είναι η ίδια , με έπιανε πάρα πολύ καλά 

και όσο απλά φαίνονται δεν είναι τόσο ευκολο αν δεν είναι γνώστης κάποιος να τα φτιάξει με σωστές διαστάσεις και να δουλεύουν σωστα .
ο σπύρος είναι παραδοσιακός και της παλιάς σχολής και όταν κάτι δεν χαλάει δεν το πειράζεις αφού δουλεύει σωστα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Αχ αυτη η μηχανη δικεφαλων  :01. Smile:  πραγματικα ειναι ολα τα μηχανηματα πολυ καλα αλλα και να μην ηταν, μονο και μονο οτι εχουν καποια ιστορια χαρη στον Σπυρο Μπουρναζο σε εμπνεουν για σκληρη προπονηση.

----------


## Qlim4X

> εγω είχα πάθει πλάκα όταν έκανα σε εκείνη την μηχανή δικεφάλων που απ ότι βλέπω είναι η ίδια , με έπιανε πάρα πολύ καλά


για την ορθια η την καθηστη λες?

στην ορθια παντος μου εκοψε τα χερια. πολυ καλη στην κληστη λαβη

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> για την ορθια η την καθηστη λες?
> 
> στην ορθια παντος μου εκοψε τα χερια. πολυ καλη στην κληστη λαβη



αν και είναι πρόσφατο αυτό για να θυμάμε πρίν 22 χρόνια περίπου :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  έχω την εντύπωση πως είναι η όρθια και ήταν η πρώτη φορά που έκανα δικέφαλο σε μηχανή γιατι και μείς τότε μηχανήματα  με κιλα μόνο για πλάτη τροχαλία  είχαμε και πόδια εξτεισον και μηριαίο , όλα τα άλλα με ελεύθερα βάρη , αλλα με βόλευε τέλεια  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vAnY

περιμενω κι εγω με ανυπομονησια να μπορεσω να το επικσκεφτω καποια στιγμη... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chaniotis.manos

ελα την επομενη φορα nasser να παιξουμε και στο σταυρο παρεα για να μας πεις την γνωμη σου!

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

12-12-2010. Με την ευκαιρία της ονομαστικής εορτής του κ. Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου θα ήθελα σήμερα να του ευχηθώ χρόνια πολλά. 

Θα μπορούσα να γράφω ώρες για τον κ. Μπουρνάζο (με μεγάλη μου ευχαρίστηση) αλλά σήμερα θεωρώ πως πρέπει να αρκεστούμε σε αυτά τα ωραία και λίγα. Παρόλα αυτά θα ήθελα να τον ευχαριστήσω, και πάλι, προσωπικά για την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση, την ηθική στήριξη, την βοήθεια που μου έχει προσφέρει.
Σας εύχομαι χρόνια πολλά, πολύχρονος, υγιείς και πάντα επιτυχίες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Xρονια πολλα στον μεγαλύτερο αθλητη του ελληνικου bbing!!
Πολύχρονος Σπυρο :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## vAnY

Χθες ειχα την τιμη να γνωρισω τον κυριο Μπουρναζο στο γυμναστηριο του,... τι να πρωτο πω, για το γυμναστηριο του, που ειναι τελεια διακοσμημενο(ως λατρης της old school σχολης :02. Wink:  χαζευα ωρα τις φωτος πουχει βαλει στο τοιχο)
και οπου νιωθεις κυριολεκτικα την ζεστασια ενος σπιτιου? για τα μηχανηματα που εφτιαξε ο ιδιος και αξιζουν πολλα συχγαρητηρια :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  ?

Ενας προσγειωμενος ανθρωπος, απλος, προσεγγισιμος, δεν ειναι επιδειξιας, και οντως ξερει πολλα πραγματα τοσα χρονια στο χωρο, και απο το λιγο που μιλησαμε εχει ενα πολυ σωστο, αγνο τροπο σκεψης και πρεπει να ειναι πολυ καλοπροαιρετος ανθρωπος, παντα ετοιμος να βοηθησει! αυτες οι αξιες που εχουν χαθει στις μερες μας μου εμπνευσε ο Κος Μπουρναζος! :03. Bowdown: 


 :03. Thumb up: θελω να ευχαριστησω τον Νασσερ που μου εδωσε την ευκαιρια να γνωρισω αυτον τον πραγματικο Αθλητη, που πραγματικα πρεπει να εχει δωσει πολλα στο αθλημα.
Κριμα που δεν υπαρχουν πλεον πολλοι αθλητες σαν εκεινον, και που σημερα ολα γινονται στο βωμο του χρηματος και της διακηνησης φαρμακων, συμπληρωματων, κι ετσι το Bodybuilding εχασε το μετρο του, και τη λαμψη που καποτε ειχε... :01. Sad: 

Χρονια Πολλα ! :01. Smile:

----------


## beefmeup

πωωωωω,αυτα ειναι!!!

μιλαμε σχεδον τον ερωτευτικα τον χωρο :03. Thumb up: 
αν κ ειμαι της γνωμης οτι το γυμναστηριο καλο ειναι να βρισκεται σε αποσταση περπατηματος απτο σπιτι,για να μην μπλεκεις με μετακινησεις,λογω κεντρου που μενω,αλλα εκτιμω οτι για κατι τετοιο θα κανω μια εξαιρεση στο μελλον.

μπραβο βανυ,γαματες φοτο :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Qlim4X

> πωωωωω,αυτα ειναι!!!
> 
> μιλαμε σχεδον τον ερωτευτικα τον χωρο
> αν κ ειμαι της γνωμης οτι το γυμναστηριο καλο ειναι να βρισκεται σε αποσταση περπατηματος απτο σπιτι,για να μην μπλεκεις με μετακινησεις,λογω κεντρου που μενω,αλλα εκτιμω οτι για κατι τετοιο θα κανω μια εξαιρεση στο μελλον.
> 
> μπραβο βανυ,γαματες φοτο




αν σου πω οτι περνεις ενα τρολει απο εκει που μενεις και σε 10 λεπτα εισαι γυμναστηριο θα ερθεις?


@vany θεια πως σου φανικε? ναος? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vAnY

μενεις κεντρο? μα ειναι κεντρο το γυμναστηριο , στη Τροιας, καθετως της Πατησιων  :03. Thumb up: 
Nα πας ειναι πολυ ωραιο, νιωθεις πραγματικα σαν να μπαινεις σε καποιο ΣΠΙΤΙ, οχι γυμναστηριο, ειναι και ολα στην εντελεια,..πχ εχει  κρεμαστρες στα αποδυτηρια (!!!!), μικρη κουζινα, πεντακαθαρα μπανια !! Ολα φτιαγμενα με μερακι.... :01. Smile:

----------


## Qlim4X

> μενεις κεντρο? μα ειναι κεντρο το γυμναστηριο , στη Τροιας, καθετως της Πατησιων 
> Nα πας ειναι πολυ ωραιο, νιωθεις πραγματικα σαν να μπαινεις σε καποιο ΣΠΙΤΙ, οχι γυμναστηριο, ειναι και ολα στην εντελεια,..πχ εχει  κρεμαστρες στα αποδυτηρια (!!!!), μικρη κουζινα, πεντακαθαρα μπανια !! Ολα φτιαγμενα με μερακι....



τερμα πατησιων μενει. αλλα βαριετε να μετακινιτε

τξλεφωνο τελικα δεν πειρες να παμε  :01. Sad:

----------


## beefmeup

> μενεις κεντρο? μα ειναι κεντρο το γυμναστηριο , στη Τροιας, καθετως της Πατησιων 
> Nα πας ειναι πολυ ωραιο, νιωθεις πραγματικα σαν να μπαινεις σε καποιο ΣΠΙΤΙ, οχι γυμναστηριο, ειναι και ολα στην εντελεια,..πχ εχει  κρεμαστρες στα αποδυτηρια (!!!!), μικρη κουζινα, πεντακαθαρα μπανια !! Ολα φτιαγμενα με μερακι....





> τερμα πατησιων μενει. αλλα βαριετε να μετακινιτε
> 
> τξλεφωνο τελικα δεν πειρες να παμε


ναι εκει μενω,αλλα δεν πηρα γιατι ετρεχα μωρε αυτες τις μερες.. :01. Sad: 

το χω στα υποψιν παντως,αφου ειναι τοσο κοντα μου να το επισκεφτω :08. Toast:

----------


## marvin

Χρονια πολλα και απο μενα ,παντα με υγεια!!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

> ελα την επομενη φορα nasser να παιξουμε και στο σταυρο παρεα για να μας πεις την γνωμη σου!


Μια προπονηση πλατης πρεπει να την κανουμε....


Χρονια πολλα στον ΚΥΡΙΟ Σπυρο Μπουρναζο, με υγεια και ευτυχια. Το αθλημα και οι αθλητες τον χρειάζονται κοντα τους στις μέρες μας!

ΠΟΛΥΧΡΟΝΟΣ!!!

----------


## Levrone

Χρονια πολλα με υγεια!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

χρόνια πολλα στο σπύρο να είναι παντα ευτυχισμένος και η προσφορά του ακόμη και τωρα που δεν είναι αγωνιστικός είναι μεγάλη και ελπιδοφόρα ,  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: εγω τωρα έμαθα για την γιορτή του απο το φόρουμ , αλλα σύντομα θα τα πούμε κι απο κοντα στον γάμο του γιάννη του τσούνου , αλλα και έχουμε προγραμματίσει μια επίσκεψη στο άγιο όρος , να ναι πάντα γερός και να τον χαιρόμαστε  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## chaniotis.manos

τα συγχαρητηρια μου βανυ!!!!τελειες οι φωτο....τελεια και τα σχολια σου!!

----------


## vAnY

να'σαι  καλα Μανο, ηταν λογια απο καρδιας... :01. Smile:

----------


## chaniotis.manos

πολυ μεγαλο δικεφαλο δεν εχεις για αγιος βασιλης?μηπως ητανε καλυτερο να ντυθεις ο ρουντολφ το ελαφακι?χα  χα!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> πολυ μεγαλο δικεφαλο δεν εχεις για αγιος βασιλης?μηπως ητανε καλυτερο να ντυθεις ο ρουντολφ το ελαφακι?χα  χα!!



μπα δεν νομίζω να της πάνε τα κερατάκια και έτσι το σκουφάκι κάθετε όμορφα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Marine

Απο πλατεια αττικης ξερει κανεις τι ΜΜΜ πρεπει να παρω για να παω στο γυμναστηριο του κ.Μπουρναζου??

----------


## chaniotis.manos

απο πλατεια αττικης ειναι πολυ κοντα.ανεβα να βγεις πατησιων,και μετα παρε κατευθυνση προς ομονοια.και θα δεις στο αριστερο σου χερι ενα γωνιακο καταστημα του γερμανου και απεναντι απο το γερμανο εχει ενα καταστημα μπερτο λουτσι για την ακριβεια.εσυ θα μπεις στα αριστερα στο στενο που ειναι το καταστημα του γερμανου,ειναι η τροιας,και οπως ανεβεις την τροιας καπου στα 20 μετρα αριστερα ενα υπογειο.φαινεται και απο την πατησιων.ειναι πολυ ευκολο να το βρεις.ελπιζω να βοηθησα!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Nα συμπληρωσω ότι ειναι ακριβως πανω από τον Σταθμο Βικτωρια του Ησαπ,οπότε από Πλ. Αττικης μπορείς να παρεις και το τρενο για μια σταση. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Marine

> απο πλατεια αττικης ειναι πολυ κοντα.ανεβα να βγεις πατησιων,και μετα παρε κατευθυνση προς ομονοια.και θα δεις στο αριστερο σου χερι ενα γωνιακο καταστημα του γερμανου και απεναντι απο το γερμανο εχει ενα καταστημα μπερτο λουτσι για την ακριβεια.εσυ θα μπεις στα αριστερα στο στενο που ειναι το καταστημα του γερμανου,ειναι η τροιας,και οπως ανεβεις την τροιας καπου στα 20 μετρα αριστερα ενα υπογειο.φαινεται και απο την πατησιων.ειναι πολυ ευκολο να το βρεις.ελπιζω να βοηθησα!!!





> Nα συμπληρωσω ότι ειναι ακριβως πανω από τον Σταθμο Βικτωρια του Ησαπ,οπότε από Πλ. Αττικης μπορείς να παρεις και το τρενο για μια σταση.


Ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## chaniotis.manos

δεν ειναι ακριβως πανω απο τον σταθμο βικτωρια.ανεβαινεις απο τον σταθμο βικτωρια και βγαινεις απο την πλευρα της πατησιων,δηλαδη ανεβαινεις την χευδεν,αλλα οταν βγεις στην πατησιων πας προς την μερια της αγιου μελετιου δηλαδη αριστερα,και οχι με κατευθυνση προς την ομονοια.με λιγα λογια ειναι μεταξυ αγιου μελετιου και βικτωρια.αλλα να μην παρει ο φιλος τρενο για βικτωρια γιατι ειναι κλειστος αυτος ο σταθμος,αλλα να κατεβει πλατεια αττικης.εκει κανει τερμα τωρα το τρενο.καλυτερα να ακολουθησει τις οδηγιες που του ειχα δωσει στο προηγουμενο μηνυμα και θα το βρει πανευκολα.

----------


## Dreiko

σχετικα κοντα στο αελλω το σινεμα να συμπληρωσω :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Αν το Gold's Gym της California είναι η Μέκκα του Διεθνούς Bodybuilding, το γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου είναι η Μέκκα του Ελληνικού Bodybuilding.

 :03. Bowdown: 

MB

----------


## Polyneikos

Όσες φωτογραφίες του Σπύρου και να δω,η καθεμια είναι ξεχωριστη.
Ας ανεβασω λοιπον αλλες 2 από το προσωπικο αρχείο του Σπύρου:

Μια από τις πόζες που όταν τις πραγματοποιουσε ο Σπύρος,τελειωνε ο αγωνας για τους υπολοίπους!!



Μια από τις κλασσικες όμορφες πόζες του Σπύρου,απο τις πιο αγαπημενες μου φωτο! :03. Clap:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

χαχαχαχα
Αρχισαν τα δωρα χριστουγεννων παλι.
Μην μας τυρανας ρε Κωστη.
Με την πρωτη φωτο του Σπυρου εριξα ομηρικους καυγαδες με τους δικους μου οταν ημουν μικρος.
Ειταν το μονο μερος του τοιχου που απο κατω ηταν αβαφτο επι χρονια γιατι δεν ηθελα να την βγαλω για να βαψουν

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

κάθε φωτο τού σπύρου και ένα έργο τέχνης , αναμφισβήτητα μεγάλης αισθητικής και δεν μπορεί κανείς να αμφισβητήσει .

αυτες τις μέρες είμαστε παρεα είναι καβάλα ο σπύρος και πήγαμε χθές στον γάμο του γιάννη του τσούνου , υπάρχει και υλικό αλλα είναι στην μηχανή τού σπύρου που μόλις τα κορίτσια της παρέας μου στείλουν θα βάλω στο φόρουμ . αν και ο γάμος έγινε στην σταυρούπολη ξάνθης , σε μια διαδρομή μέσα στα χιόνια και βουνα . περάσαμε ωραία όμως και το ευχαριστηθηκε και ο σπύρος με την παρέα του .

εκτός απο σπουδαίος αθλητής είναι και απο τους πιο αγαπητούς στον χώρο μας αλλα και γενικότερα και πάντα με σωστές ιδέες και απόψεις για το καλό του χώρου μας γιατι γνωρίζει πολύ καλα που πονάει το ελληνικό ββ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Titanium

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

> κάθε φωτο τού σπύρου και ένα έργο τέχνης , αναμφισβήτητα μεγάλης αισθητικής και δεν μπορεί κανείς να αμφισβητήσει .
> 
> αυτες τις μέρες είμαστε παρεα είναι καβάλα ο σπύρος και πήγαμε χθές στον γάμο του γιάννη του τσούνου , υπάρχει και υλικό αλλα είναι στην μηχανή τού σπύρου που μόλις τα κορίτσια της παρέας μου στείλουν θα βάλω στο φόρουμ . αν και ο γάμος έγινε στην σταυρούπολη ξάνθης , σε μια διαδρομή μέσα στα χιόνια και βουνα . περάσαμε ωραία όμως και το ευχαριστηθηκε και ο σπύρος με την παρέα του .
> 
> εκτός απο σπουδαίος αθλητής είναι και απο τους πιο αγαπητούς στον χώρο μας αλλα και γενικότερα και πάντα με σωστές ιδέες και απόψεις για το καλό του χώρου μας γιατι γνωρίζει πολύ καλα που πονάει το ελληνικό ββ


+1000  :03. Thumb up: 

O Πολυνεικος θα εχει σε λιγο καιρο και νεες φωτος για το κοινό που ο κυριος Μπουρναζος δεν εχει βγαλει ποτε στην επιφανεια...  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> +1000 
> 
> O Πολυνεικος θα εχει σε λιγο καιρο και νεες φωτος για το κοινό που ο κυριος Μπουρναζος δεν εχει βγαλει ποτε στην επιφανεια...



πρίν λίγο είμασταν μαζί καβαλα πήγαμε για καφε και φαγητό και είχε και όμορφη παρέα ο σπύρος  :08. Toast:  και μου είπε ενω δεν συμμετέχει στο φόρουμ γιατι απο κομπιούτερ μου είπε μόνο τραγούδια έμαθε να βάζει , αλλα τα κορίτσια τον ενημερώνουν συνεχώς για το φόρουμ και στέλνει τα χαιρετίσματά του σε όλη την παρέα , μόνο μου επεσήμανε να βάλουμε μερικές φωτο του γιάννη του τσούνου στο τόπικ του γιάννη γιατι σήμερα θέλαν να δούν και δεν μπορούσαν να τις βρούν , βέβαια εγω εξήγησα που είναι ποσταρισμένες .

και αύριο θα βρεθούμε αν βολέψει παρέα με εναν άλλο απο τούς πρώτους μρ ελλας τον παρασκευά αργυράκη , ο σπύρος πάντα θυμάτε τούς παλιούς αθλητές αλλα και συγχρόνως , ανθρώπους σεμνούς και χαμηλών τόνων , θα έλεγα είναι ο μόνος άνθρωπος που ενώνει και είναι κοινά αγαπητός απο όλους τους καλοπροαίρετους ανθρώπους , παλιούς και νέους του ελληνικού ββ. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S.Bournazos

Εύχομαι το 2011 το ελληνικό bodybuilding να βρει το δρόμο που έχασε εδώ και χρόνια μέσα από το διχασμό, τη μικροπρέπεια, τα μικροσυμφέροντα και την αλαζονεία, εις βάρος ων αθλητών και των πρωταθλητών που κοπιάζουν χωρίς να υπάρχει η ανάλογη προβολή και αναγνώριση που τους αρμόζει, όπως σε όλα τα άλλα αναγνωρισμένα αθλήματα. 

Η ευχή μου και το όνειρό μου ήταν και είναι οι 4 ομοσπονδίες που υπάρχουν σαν ξεκομμένα μονοπάτια μεταξύ τους, που οδηγούν στο πουθενά τους αθλητές μας, να ενωθούν και να γίνουν ένας μεγάλος δρόμος. Έτσι θα οδηγηθούμε στην κορυφή του ελληνικού και παγκόσμιου bodybuilding ενωμένοι και αγαπημένοι για το καλό όλων και πάνω από όλα του αθλήματός μας που δεν έχει τη θέση, το σεβασμό και την αναγνώριση που του αξίζει από την πολιτεία και τα μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης.

Σας εύχομαι χρόνια πολλά, καλή χρονιά, και σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια για το άτομό μου μέσα από το φόρουμ του bodybuilding.gr

*
Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος*

----------


## Dreiko

^^^^^^^Μεγαλα λογια απο εναν μεγαλο ανθρωπο... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
Καλη χρονια να εχετε Κ.Σπυρο Μπουρναζο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ovelix

καλη χρονια  :02. Welcome:

----------


## LION

Eυτυχισμενος ο καινουριος χρονος! :08. Toast: 
Αυτην την ευχη την λεμε η' την σκεφτομαστε πολλοι,να δουμε ποτε θα πραγματοποιηθει!!!Η ελπιδα "πεθαινει" τελευταια! :03. Thumb up: 

 :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Εύχομαι το 2011 το ελληνικό bodybuilding να βρει το δρόμο που έχασε εδώ και χρόνια μέσα από το διχασμό, τη μικροπρέπεια, τα μικροσυμφέροντα και την αλαζονεία, εις βάρος ων αθλητών και των πρωταθλητών που κοπιάζουν χωρίς να υπάρχει η ανάλογη προβολή και αναγνώριση που τους αρμόζει, όπως σε όλα τα άλλα αναγνωρισμένα αθλήματα. 
> 
> Η ευχή μου και το όνειρό μου ήταν και είναι οι 4 ομοσπονδίες που υπάρχουν σαν ξεκομμένα μονοπάτια μεταξύ τους, που οδηγούν στο πουθενά τους αθλητές μας, να ενωθούν και να γίνουν ένας μεγάλος δρόμος. Έτσι θα οδηγηθούμε στην κορυφή του ελληνικού και παγκόσμιου bodybuilding ενωμένοι και αγαπημένοι για το καλό όλων και πάνω από όλα του αθλήματός μας που δεν έχει τη θέση, το σεβασμό και την αναγνώριση που του αξίζει από την πολιτεία και τα μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης.
> 
> Σας εύχομαι χρόνια πολλά, καλή χρονιά, και σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια για το άτομό μου μέσα από το φόρουμ του bodybuilding.gr
> 
> 
> Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος


Σπυρο καλως ήρθες στο φόρουμ,είναι η μεγαλύτερη τιμη που εχουμε τυχει το να σε εχουμε μελος μας...
Όπως παντα πρωτοπορος και εμπνευστης ως αθλητης,πρότυπο για όλους μας,είσαι από τους μονους που μπορουν να οδηγησουν τα τωρινα δεδομενα σε ενα καινουργιο μονοπατι..
Όλοι όσοι αγαπαμε το αθλημα θα είμαστε μαζί σου :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

γειά σου σπυρακο μου :08. Toast: ευχάριστη έκπληξη η παρουσία σου στο φόρουμ που ξέρω πολύ καλα δεν ασχολείσε πολύ με τα κομπιούτερ .
η κάθε σου λέξη εχει σημασία γιατι είναι απο αγάπη και καλοπροαίρετη για το καλό και την πρόοδο του ελληνικού ββ και του ββ γενικότερα 

αυτα που έγραψες θα ευχόμουν απο το στόμα σου και στα αυτια των ηθυνόντων του αθλήματος , ώστε να δεί καλύτερες μέρες το άθλημα και κυρίως οι τίτλοι να έχουν μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα και υπόσταση 

μέσα σε λίγες σειρές αποτύπωσες την κατάσταση που βρίσκετε το ελληνικό ββ και ο λόγος που μπορείς να μιλάς ανοιχτα και να λές τα πράγματα στην πραγματική τους διάσταση , είναι το γεγονός ότι ποτέ σου δεν υπήρξες μέλος σε διαπλεκόμενα και δεν κοίταξες μόνο το προσωπικό σου συμφέρον σε βάρος κανενός .

οπότε δεν χρωστάς πουθενα και έχεις το πλεονέκτημα να λές αλήθειες 
είσαι  άνθρωπος  που η πορεία σου σε έχει καταξιώσει και έχεις δίκαια κερδίσει τον σεβασμό όλων , όχι μόνο με τις αθλητικές επιδόσεις σου αλλα και σαν άνθρωπος με την στάση ζωής σου .

θα ευχηθώ σπύρο και μεσω του φόρουμ να έχεις μια καλή χρονια με ψυχική και σωματικη γαλήνη και ισοροπία και χαρα 
και κάπου κάπου αν λές και μια καλημέρα μέσα στο φόρουμ θα μας δίνεις μεγάλη χαρα  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## marvin

Καλως ηρθατε στο φορουμ και απο εμενα.Σας ευχομαι με τη σειρα μου πρωτα και πανω απο ολα υγεια,καλη χρονια και ολοι οι κοποι οι θυσιες και τα ονειρα σας να γινουν οδηγος  για μια νεα αρχη στο χωρο του bb!!
Τιμη μας που γινεστε  μελος της παρεας μας!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## mojojojo

> Εύχομαι το 2011 το ελληνικό bodybuilding να βρει το δρόμο που έχασε εδώ και χρόνια μέσα από το διχασμό, τη μικροπρέπεια, τα μικροσυμφέροντα και την αλαζονεία, εις βάρος ων αθλητών και των πρωταθλητών που κοπιάζουν χωρίς να υπάρχει η ανάλογη προβολή και αναγνώριση που τους αρμόζει, όπως σε όλα τα άλλα αναγνωρισμένα αθλήματα. 
> 
> Η ευχή μου και το όνειρό μου ήταν και είναι οι 4 ομοσπονδίες που υπάρχουν σαν ξεκομμένα μονοπάτια μεταξύ τους, που οδηγούν στο πουθενά τους αθλητές μας, να ενωθούν και να γίνουν ένας μεγάλος δρόμος. Έτσι θα οδηγηθούμε στην κορυφή του ελληνικού και παγκόσμιου bodybuilding ενωμένοι και αγαπημένοι για το καλό όλων και πάνω από όλα του αθλήματός μας που δεν έχει τη θέση, το σεβασμό και την αναγνώριση που του αξίζει από την πολιτεία και τα μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης.
> 
> Σας εύχομαι χρόνια πολλά, καλή χρονιά, και σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια για το άτομό μου μέσα από το φόρουμ του bodybuilding.gr
> 
> 
> Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος


Ωραίες κουβέντες και μακάρι να πραγματοποιηθούν κιόλας... :03. Thumb up: 
Παίδες...ρισπεκτ στην αρχή :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

> Εύχομαι το 2011 το ελληνικό bodybuilding να βρει το δρόμο που έχασε εδώ και χρόνια μέσα από το διχασμό, τη μικροπρέπεια, τα μικροσυμφέροντα και την αλαζονεία, εις βάρος ων αθλητών και των πρωταθλητών που κοπιάζουν χωρίς να υπάρχει η ανάλογη προβολή και αναγνώριση που τους αρμόζει, όπως σε όλα τα άλλα αναγνωρισμένα αθλήματα. 
> 
> Η ευχή μου και το όνειρό μου ήταν και είναι οι 4 ομοσπονδίες που υπάρχουν σαν ξεκομμένα μονοπάτια μεταξύ τους, που οδηγούν στο πουθενά τους αθλητές μας, να ενωθούν και να γίνουν ένας μεγάλος δρόμος. Έτσι θα οδηγηθούμε στην κορυφή του ελληνικού και παγκόσμιου bodybuilding ενωμένοι και αγαπημένοι για το καλό όλων και πάνω από όλα του αθλήματός μας που δεν έχει τη θέση, το σεβασμό και την αναγνώριση που του αξίζει από την πολιτεία και τα μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης.
> 
> Σας εύχομαι χρόνια πολλά, καλή χρονιά, και σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια για το άτομό μου μέσα από το φόρουμ του bodybuilding.gr
> 
> 
> Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος


Σπύρο χρονια πολλα και καλά τόσο για όλους μας όσο και για το σιδερένιο άθλημα μας.
Τα λόγια σου ηχούν βαριά όσο και η ιστορία σου στο άθλημα. Τα είπες όλα ξεκάθαρα και πιστεύω όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε πως θίγεις μια μεγάλη πληγή του αθλήματος. Ελπίζουμε με τη νέα χρονιά, κόντρα στις δύσκολες εποχές που ζούμε, το άθλημα να πάρει την πορεία που του αξίζει.

 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες ακομα φωτο του Σπύρου:

Με εναν θαυμαστη του




Στιγμες χαλαρωσης σε καλοκαιρινες διακοπες









Αυτα τα πόδια ηταν παγκοσμίου επιπεδου !!!




Για την επόμενη φωτογραφία θα κανω και ενα σχόλιο....
Ο Μπουρναζος περα από την σωματικη του διαπλαση,απολαμβανε τον θαυμασμο και τον σεβασμο γιατι ήταν πανω απ΄όλα ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ.
Ηξερε πολυ καλα να κερδίζει καθως ήταν παντα πρώτος αλλα  είχε μαθει να χανει...
Η φωτογραφία αυτη ειναι από τους Μεσογειακους στην Μαλτα,το 1989...
Στην βαρια κατηγορία είχε βγει 2ος ,χανωντας από ενας Ιταλο αθλητη,ο οποιος όπως θα δείτε είναι μισος μπροστα στον Σπύρο αλλα έπαιζε μεσα στο σπίτι του στην ουσία...
Επειδη τυχαινει και εχω δει το βίντεο του αγωνα,ο Σπύρος μολις ανακοινωθηκε η θεση του,χαιρετισε τον κόσμο,δεχθηκε το κυπελλο και σταθηκε αδιαμαρτυρητος στην σκηνη,δίνωντας το χερι στον αθλητη που ενω δεν τον κερδισε,τον βγαλανε νικητη...Αυτο τα λεει όλα νομίζω...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο κώστα καλα εκανες και μας το θύμησες , αλλα ήταν τρομερή αδικία εγω αν ήμουν στη θεση του ιταλου δεν θα το δεχόμουν , ήταν μεγάλη αδικία όχι βέβαια πως είναι η μόνη , δυστυχώς το άθλημα μας έχει μεγάλη λίστα απο τέτοια , αλλα η περίπτωση με τον σπύρο ήταν τόσο εμφανής η υπεροχή του που γέμισε αγανάκτηση όλο το φίλαθλο κοινο του ββ

και πιστεύω ότι δεν τον προστάτεψε όπως έπρεπε και η ελληνικη ομοσπονδία , αυτη ήταν κατηγορία που χαίρετε να είναι κανένας κριτης γιατι ήταν εμφανής η διαφορα του σπύρου μπουρνάζου

----------


## Qlim4X

Να αναφερω και ακτι αξιοσημιοτο για τον Κυριο Μπουρναζo.

ειναι ο τροπος προπονησης του συγκριτικα με τα νεα συστηματα. πραγματικα κατι τοσο απλα πραγματα και δουλευουνε. και αναροτιεμε ωρες ωρες αν θα πρεπει να τα απλουστευσουμε τα πραγματα αντι να κανουμε την ζωη μας συσκολη.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Να αναφερω και ακτι αξιοσημιοτο για τον Κυριο Μπουρναζω.
> 
> ειναι ο τροπος προπονησης του συγκριτικα με τα νεα συστηματα. πραγματικα κατι τοσο απλα πραγματα και δουλευουνε. και αναροτιεμε ωρες ωρες αν θα πρεπει να τα απλουστευσουμε τα πραγματα αντι να κανουμε την ζωη μας συσκολη.



αυτο είναι το μόνο που δεν θα έπρεπε να αναρωτιέσαι , αφού έχουμε πεί στα απλα πράγματα είναι η ουσία

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Εύχομαι το 2011 το ελληνικό bodybuilding να βρει το δρόμο που έχασε εδώ και χρόνια μέσα από το διχασμό, τη μικροπρέπεια, τα μικροσυμφέροντα και την αλαζονεία, εις βάρος ων αθλητών και των πρωταθλητών που κοπιάζουν χωρίς να υπάρχει η ανάλογη προβολή και αναγνώριση που τους αρμόζει, όπως σε όλα τα άλλα αναγνωρισμένα αθλήματα. 
> 
> Η ευχή μου και το όνειρό μου ήταν και είναι οι 4 ομοσπονδίες που υπάρχουν σαν ξεκομμένα μονοπάτια μεταξύ τους, που οδηγούν στο πουθενά τους αθλητές μας, να ενωθούν και να γίνουν ένας μεγάλος δρόμος. Έτσι θα οδηγηθούμε στην κορυφή του ελληνικού και παγκόσμιου bodybuilding ενωμένοι και αγαπημένοι για το καλό όλων και πάνω από όλα του αθλήματός μας που δεν έχει τη θέση, το σεβασμό και την αναγνώριση που του αξίζει από την πολιτεία και τα μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης.
> 
> Σας εύχομαι χρόνια πολλά, καλή χρονιά, και σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια για το άτομό μου μέσα από το φόρουμ του bodybuilding.gr
> 
> 
> Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος


Χρονια πολλα,καλη χρονια Σπυρο μου και υγεια σου ευχομαι!!!!

Απο το στομα σου και στου θεου (και οχι μονο) τ'αυτι. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Ποσο καλυτερα θα'ναι καποια πραγματα αν πραγματοποιιθουν οι ευχες σου?Οχι μονο υπερ των αθλητων, αλλα γενικοτερα υπερ του αθληματος! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

+ 1000000000  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

χρονια πολλα κ. Μπουρναζο και παντα με υγεια.

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Χρονια πολλα στον κ.Μπουρναζο.Υγεια πανω απ'ολα!Ειναι βαρετο να το ακουμε συνεχεια αλλα τελικα νομιζω πως αυτο εχει σημασια τελικα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

ευχαριστούμε Μάνο για το υπέροχο βίντεο! Καιρός είναι να δούμε και άλλα ιστορικά βιντεακια! τώρα απλά πήραμε μια γεύση  :01. Smile:

----------


## Kazmaier

θα ηταν ακομα καλυτερο το βιντεο αν δεν υπηρχε αυτη η βλακεια το ασπρο φως που αναβοσβηνει ,καλη προσπαθεια παντως

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> θα ηταν ακομα καλυτερο το βιντεο αν δεν υπηρχε αυτη η βλακεια το ασπρο φως που αναβοσβηνει ,καλη προσπαθεια παντως


  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

Ωραιο βιντεο!!


Boss,μπορεις να ξανανεβασεις το βιντεο του 1ο μερους για το αφιερωμα που εκανες εσυ??Γιατι στο κατεβασανε???

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο ρε μάνο πολύ καλό το βίντεο και χαρακτηριστικό μας πήγες χρόνια πίσω  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ ωραίο βίντεο Μάνο. Πηγή έμπνευσης ο Σπύρος  :03. Clap: 

Προσέξτε τους χαρακτηρισμούς σας παρακαλώ. Όποιος δε του αρέσει να φτιάξει καλύτερο. 





> Ωραιο βιντεο!!
> 
> 
> Boss,μπορεις να ξανανεβασεις το βιντεο του 1ο μερους για το αφιερωμα που εκανες εσυ??Γιατι στο κατεβασανε???


Βασίλη το κατεβάσαν λόγω μουσικής που είχαν τα βίντεο του Σπύρου, αλλά θα κάνω αίτηση να ξανανέβει. :02. Smash: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Wolve

Με 1 λεξη και μονο.... φοβερος!
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## chaniotis.manos



----------


## Polyneikos

Μανο σε ευχαριστουμε για τα υπέροχα βιντεο!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Το αλλο το εσβησες τελειως τελικα;Μια φορα πρόλαβα να το δω :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## NASSER

Μάνο ευχαριστουμε για το βιντεο ''Μεσογειακο 1989''  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Οσο και να κοιτάμε τον Μπουρναζο να ποζάρει δεν κουραζόμαστε και θέλουμε και συνέχεια απο τετοια σπάνια βιντεο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

για μια ακόμη φορα μας συγκίνησε ο μάνος , απλα αυτο το βίντεο με γεμίζει ανάμικτα συναισθήματα γιατι δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω την αδικία τότε που βγήκε πρώτος ο ιταλός ενω δεν έπρεπε σε βάρος του σπύρου και μιλάω όχι μόνο απο το βίντεο αλλα επειδή θυμάμε πολύ καλά και απο φωτο της εποχής πως ο μπουρνάζος ήταν καλύτερος με διαφορά , αλλα αυτα συμβαίνουν σε αθλήματα που κρίνονται με το μάτι και θα συμβαίνουν 
πολύ ωραίο το βίντεο , απο τις τελευταίες εμφανήσεις του σπύρου μπουρνάζου :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giorgos77

Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακός ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος!!!! 
Αποτελεί πρότυπο για μένα και αξίζει το θαυμασμό και την εκτίμηση όλων.  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown: 

MuscleBoss, το video που παράθεσες στη σελίδα 7 (Μέρος 1ο - Το ξεκίνημα) δεν είναι πια διαθέσιμο. Αν μπορείς θα ήτανε καλό να το ξαναπροσθέσεις.

----------


## Muscleboss

> ΠραγMuscleBoss, το video που παράθεσες στη σελίδα 7 (Μέρος 1ο - Το ξεκίνημα) δεν είναι πια διαθέσιμο. Αν μπορείς θα ήτανε καλό να το ξαναπροσθέσεις.


Παιδιά έχω κάνει αίτηση να ξανανέβει, αλλιώς θα το ξανανεβάσω εγώ αλλάζοντας κάποια μουσική, γιατί από αυτό κόπηκε.

--

Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος και Eduardo Kawak το 1989 σε κέντρο της Αθήνας που εμφανιζόταν ο τραγουδιστής και ένθερμος φίλος του αγαπημένου μας αθλήματος, Σταμάτης Κόκοτας.




Το θέμα αφιέρωμα στο Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο, θα ήταν ελλειπές αν δεν αναφερόμασταν στο δεξί του χέρι όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Στον συνεργάτη και καλό φίλο του, το γνωστό "Σπυράκο". Τον Σπυράκο από όσο ξέρω ο Μπουρνάζος τον γνώρισε κατά τη διάρκεια της στρατιωτικής του θητείας και μετά το τέλος της τον πήρε μαζί του. Μπορείτε να το διακρίνετε σε διάφορα βίντεο και φωτογραφίες του Σπύρου, πάντα δίπλα του. 
Σήμερα βρίσκεται στο γυμναστήριο του Μπουρνάζου να μεταδίδει τις εμπειρίες του στους νεότερους.

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο Πάνο!!  :03. Thumb up: 

Οσο για τον ''Σπυράκο'' τον φίλο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, εχω να πω τα καλύτερα, καθως τον γνωρισα προσωπικα. Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να εχεις πάντα ανθρωπους που σε αγαπάνε και σε στηριζουν σε ολες τις στιγμες της ζωης σου.  :03. Clap:

----------


## Triumph

epic απλα =)

----------


## Polyneikos

Εχει ποσταριστει ξανα το βίντεο αυτο του Μανου,αλλα οι επαναληψεις αυτων των βίντεο είναι παντα απολαυστικες  :08. Toast:

----------


## beefmeup

λοιπον!
σημερα ηρθε επι τελους το πληρωμα του χρονου να γνωρισω κ γω απο κοντα τον κυριο Μπουρναζο,κ οχι μονο αυτο αλλα να μας φιλοξενησει κ στο γυμναστηριο του για μια προπονηση,μαζι με τον Νasser,k (κωστα)Polyniko.
στην πορεια κ μετα τον καφε εμφανιστηκε κ ο αλεξ(qlim4x),κ ολοι μαζι συμπτωματικα ειχαμε πλατη,χνιεχ! :01. Mr. Green: 

πολυ καλη προπονηση,με κουβεντα στο ενδιαμεσο αλλα κ πολυ ενταση ολη την ωρα!

εγω απλα να ευχαριστησω τον κυριο Μπουρναζο,αλλα κ ολη την υπολοιπη παρεα κ μεσω του φορουμ για την φιλοξενια,κ να γραψω οτι ενα κατα τα αλλα ρουτινιασμενο σαββατο(οπως δειχνε στην αρχη,δλδ) απεκτισε ενα ιδιαιτερο νοημα στην πορεια του!

----------


## Polyneikos

Οντως σημερα η μερα ήταν μοναδικη,καθως προπονηθηκαμε με τους 2 ΘΡΥΛΟΥΣ του ελληνικου bbing,τον Σπύρο Μπουρναζο και τον Γιαννη Κουκο,ότι και να πω μπορεί να φανει υπερβολικο και το κρατω για μενα,καποτε το θεωρουσα μακρυνο ονειρο,πλεον ειναι τιμη μου! 
Επίσης όλα τα παιδια που ειναι μια μεγαλη οικογενειακη παρεα με τον Σπυρο,εχουν ενα φανταστικο team.Thank you  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## av_dimitris

αυτα ειναι! πρεπει να ειναι τρελη πορωση να κανεις προπονηση με τετοιους θρυλους!

----------


## NASSER

> λοιπον!
> σημερα ηρθε επι τελους το πληρωμα του χρονου να γνωρισω κ γω απο κοντα τον κυριο Μπουρναζο,κ οχι μονο αυτο αλλα να μας φιλοξενησει κ στο γυμναστηριο του για μια προπονηση,μαζι με τον Νasser,k (κωστα)Polyniko.
> στην πορεια κ μετα τον καφε εμφανιστηκε κ ο αλεξ(qlim4x),κ ολοι μαζι συμπτωματικα ειχαμε πλατη,χνιεχ!
> 
> πολυ καλη προπονηση,με κουβεντα στο ενδιαμεσο αλλα κ πολυ ενταση ολη την ωρα!
> 
> εγω απλα να ευχαριστησω τον κυριο Μπουρναζο,αλλα κ ολη την υπολοιπη παρεα κ μεσω του φορουμ για την φιλοξενια,κ να γραψω οτι ενα κατα τα αλλα ρουτινιασμενο σαββατο(οπως δειχνε στην αρχη,δλδ) απεκτισε ενα ιδιαιτερο νοημα στην πορεια του!





> Οντως σημερα η μερα ήταν μοναδικη,καθως προπονηθηκαμε με τους 2 ΘΡΥΛΟΥΣ του ελληνικου bbing,τον Σπύρο Μπουρναζο και τον Γιαννη Κουκο,ότι και να πω μπορεί να φανει υπερβολικο και το κρατω για μενα,καποτε το θεωρουσα μακρυνο ονειρο,πλεον ειναι τιμη μου! 
> Επίσης όλα τα παιδια που ειναι μια μεγαλη οικογενειακη παρεα με τον Σπυρο,εχουν ενα φανταστικο team.Thank you


+1000 :03. Thumb up: 
Ερχονται και οι φώτο... λίγο υπομονή  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Να βαλω 2 φωτογραφίες λοιπον από την σημερινη μερα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

πςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς αυτα ειναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Μπραβο ρε παιδια  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## tony7

ποπό κορμάρες κάποτε και εγώ έτσι θα γίνω!!!!!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο ρε παιδια πολύ ωραία φωτο , η ιστορία του ββ μαζί με το παρόν και το μέλον , ανεκτίμητες αξίες ο σπύρος και ο γιάννης ο κούκος μόνο που τούς βλέπω ανοίγει η καρδιά μου , ειδικα με τον σπύρο που βλεπόμαστε και πιο συχνά 

στην φωτο προσδίδουν και μια δόση ομορφιάς τα κορίτσια η βάσω με την νίτσα  :02. Shock: !! έπρεπε να το θυμόμουν να έπαιρνα κανένα τηλέφωνο εκείνη την ώρα στο σπύρο να τον πειράξω 

και τούς μόντ και μέλη του φόρουμ καλα σας βλέπω το τρώτε όλο το φαί σας μπράβο παιδια ,πάντα τέτοια  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Dreiko

> 


το sexy boy με τη λαδι τη φορμα διπλα στον Κ.Κουκο...με εχει αναστατωσει λεμε...αληθεια τι προσπαθεις να πιασεις με το δεξι σου χερι διονυση?? :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Περαν της πλακας...ωραιες φωτο παιδια... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες φωτογραφίες ακομα με την παρεα της χθεσινης προπονησης






Και μερικες από καποια ωραια σημεια του γυμναστηριου που εχει διαμορφωσει ο Σπύρος με πολυ φωτογραφικο υλικο,απονομες-βραβεια.
Ειδικα δε οι καλλιτεχνικες-επαγγελματικες φωτογραφησεις που εχει ο Σπύρος,πλην bodybuilding,μοναδικες και με πολλα διασημα ατομα της showbiz,θα πρεπει να εχει πολλες ωρες καποιος για να τις απολαυσει !!

----------


## Qlim4X

μα καλα επιτιδες το κανατε και βαλατε οσες δηχνω κακομουτσουνος? :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

alex....σε σαμποταρουν.... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

on topic παιδιά....

Η παρεά του bodybuilding.gr φαίνεται τα πέρασε υπέροχα με το Σπύρο. Νομίζω πρέπει να διοργανώσουμε ένα Bodybuilding.gr meeting στο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου κάποια στιγμή.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## apostolos78

Respect Σπύρο(είμαστε συντοπίτες).Να'σαι πάντα γερός!
Μπράβο παιδιά για τις φωτογραφίες!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και η φωτο με την κουλιανού είναι όλα τα λεφτα , καλητεχνικη φωτο και πραγματικα διαφήμιση του ββ , γι αυτο το σώμα σαν του σπύρου είναι κοινά αποδεκτό 

το να κάνουμε μια επίσκεψη σαν bodybuilding.gr meeting  θα είναι κάτι ιδανικό  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

> on topic παιδιά....
> 
> Η παρεά του bodybuilding.gr φαίνεται τα πέρασε υπέροχα με το Σπύρο. Νομίζω πρέπει να διοργανώσουμε ένα Bodybuilding.gr meeting στο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου κάποια στιγμή. 
> 
> ΜΒ



Επιβάλλεται Bodybuilding.gr meeting στο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου πιο συχνά !!!  :03. Thumb up: 
Το γυμναστήριο του κ. Μπουρνάζου είναι και αθλητικός σύλλογος Σωματικής Διάπλασης που ανήκει στην ΕΟΣΔ. Οι Αθηναίοι που θέλουν να συμμετάσχουν σε αγώνες της ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB θα μπορούν να απευθύνονται και εκεί.

----------


## chaniotis.manos

> και η φωτο με την κουλιανού είναι όλα τα λεφτα , καλητεχνικη φωτο και πραγματικα διαφήμιση του ββ , γι αυτο το σώμα σαν του σπύρου είναι κοινά αποδεκτό 
> 
> το να κάνουμε μια επίσκεψη σαν bodybuilding.gr meeting  θα είναι κάτι ιδανικό

----------


## Polyneikos

Μανο αλλο ενα καταπληκτικο βίντεο,πραγματικα μας πορωνεις  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

Κάπου παραπάνω είχε γραφτεί πως τα μηχανήματα του γυμναστηρίου είναι ακόμη εκείνα τα παλιά αλλά δε περίμενα. 
Απίστευτο, αυτό το βίντεο προκαλεί ανατριχίλα  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ ωραίο βίντεο και όπως είπε και ο κώστας πορωτικό μπράβο μάνο για μια ακόμη φορα :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> 



Αλλη μια φορά πωρωθήκαμε... Μάνο καταπληκτικό βίντεο!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vaggan

τον μπουρναζο πρωτη φορα που τον ειδα ηταν σε ενα τηλεοπτικο επεισοδειο της σειρας τα μπακουρια με τον δημητρη πιατα εκανε τι αλλο τον γυμναστη.ειχα παθει πλακα με τον ποιοτικο του ογκο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

Μάνο, μπράβο και απο εμένα για το βίντεο! Μοναδικές οι συνθέσεις σου  :03. Clap: 

Και μια ακόμα φωτογραφία του Σπύρου στο βάθρο του νικητή στο 1985. Δεν είναι καλή η φωτογραφία, αλλά τη βάζω γιατί είναι πολύ σπάνια. Ελπίζω να την έχουμε κάποια στιγμή και σε καλύτερη ποιότητηα.

----------


## ovelix

ωραια φωτο boss ,o Μπουρναζος ξεχωριζει απο τους υπολοιπους  :03. Clap:

----------


## vaggan

και ολη η γυαλαδα της φωτο πηγε και επαισε στο μπουρναζο  :01. Sad:  γκαντεμια

----------


## TToni Shark

Πολύ καλός :05. Weights: .Τι να λέμε :03. Bowdown:

----------


## makiskoul

αλλο ενα κορυφαιο ονομα του ελλινικου ββ 
μπραβο κατερινι συμπατριωτι που τις ανεβασες μπραβο σου 
ο ανθροπος αυτος απλα τοτε ηταν αστερι ειχα χαρισμα υπομονι επιμονι 
ηταν φτιαγμενος πρωταθλητης  φανταστιτε τοτε που ουτε περιοδικα ουτε ιντερνετ ουτε κ τα συμπλιρωματα που εχουμε τωρα ειχε κ ειχε απο τα καλυτερα κορμι
μπραβο κ παλι τιμι μου

----------


## Polyneikos

O Σπύρος ξεφυγε από τα στενα όρια του bodybuilding και όταν αποσυρθηκε από το αγωνιστικο κομματι ασχοληθηκε με φωτογραφισεις,επιδειξεις μοδας, κτλ.
Ενα χαρακτηριστικο βιντεο από μια επιδειξη μοδας  το 1992,όπου συμμετειχε με πολλα γνωστα ατομα της showbiz & lifestyle!

----------


## sofos

πωωωω ποσο ψηλα φορουσαν τα παντελονια παλια  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> πωωωω ποσο ψηλα φορουσαν τα παντελονια παλια



ενω τώρα τα φοράν τόσο χαμηλά που μέχρι τα αντικατέστησαν με φούστες :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίο βίντεο... άλλη μια απόδειξη της αποδοχής και της δημοτικότητας του Σπύρου, ακόμα και μετά τη λήξη της αγωνιστικής του πορείας.  :03. Clap: 

Θα γίνω κουραστικός επαναλαμβάνοτας οτι ο Σπύρος αποτέλεσε, αποτελεί και θα αποτελεί έμπνευση για όλους τους αθλούμενους, και κίνητρο για να ξεκινήσουν περισσότεροι άνθρωποι το bodybuilding. Πραγματική διαφήμιση του αθλήματος... 

ΜΒ

----------


## chrismpel

> Φώτη περιμένω νεότερα απο την επισκεψη σου στον Μπουρνάζο μαζί με τον Γιάννη που θα πας στην Αθήνα   
> 
> Μεγάλη μας τιμή κ χαρά να γίνει φυσικά κ μέλος μας.
> 
> Gt


παιδια χαρικα πολλη που ειδα της φωτο του σπυρου την 10ετηα του 8ο διατηρουσε με τον αδελφοτου gim πειρεως νομιζω;;παντως θυμαμε στον 2ο οροφο πρεπει να ηταν με ξυληνα πατοματα μας πευταν τα βαρη κ,βρονταγε ο τοπος

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαιρο ειχαμε να βαλουμε φωτογραφίες του Σπύρου.
Αυτη την φορα θα σας βαλουμε με τον αδερφό του Κωστα,σε πιο νεαρη ηλικία,στον δρόμο προς την δόξα :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Kubla Khan

Άψογος ο Σπύρος, πηγή έμπνευσης για όλους μας!Συγχαρητήρια για όλες τις φωτογραφίες που αναρτήσατε!

----------


## Muscleboss

Κώστα ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογτραφίες. Αν κρίνω από το μαλλί του Σπύρου και τη γενικότερη φόρμα του, καθώς και την παρουσία του αδερφού του, πρέπει να ναι από φωτογράφηση το 1979, τη χρονιά που είχαν σαρώσει σχεδόν όλους τους τιτλους.

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τον κώστα τον αδερφό του σπύρου τον είχα γνωρίσει στην θεσσαλονίκη το 87 πρίν το μρ οδύσεια , κάπου σε ενα γυμναστήριο είμασταν την προηγούμενη βραδυα και ο κώστας τότε ήταν στην καλύτερη φόρμα του πιστεύω και εμφανως ταλαιπωρημένος απο την προετοιμασία και είχε κερδίσει την κατηγορία του και το γενικό το είχε κερδίσει ο σάκης ο τσιλικούδης απο την καβάλα και εκείνη την χρονια ο σάκης παραλίγο να μην κατέβει γιατι είχε ενα ατύχημα με την μηχανή και ήταν να μην κατέβει , αλλιώς ο κώστας άνετα θα έπαιρνε και το γενικό , γιατι είχαν κριθεί στην λεπτομέρεια με τον τσιλικούδη  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Μυθικος !!!  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## chaniotis.manos

SPIROS BOURNAZOS RED GOLD NEW TRAILER 2011

----------


## chaniotis.manos



----------


## chaniotis.manos



----------


## chaniotis.manos



----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μάνο ευχαριστούμε για τα στιγμιότυπα  :03. Thumb up: 
Οι περισσότεροι δεν είχαμε δει τις ταινίες που έπαιξε ο Σπύρος.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο ρε μάνο που τα βρήκες και τα πόσταρες αυτα τα βίντεο , τα είδα όλα και με γύρισαν πολλα χρόνια πίσω , απόδειξη γιατι ο σπύρος ήταν τόσο γνωστός και πρέσβης του ελληνικού ββ  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Μάνο ευχαριστούμε για τα βιντεάκια!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Τα λόγια είναι περιττά εκ μέρους μου  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το 1979 τα αδερφια Μπουρναζοι σαρωσαν τα παντα στο Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα της IFBB,o μεν Κωστας την κατηγορία εφηβων και το Γενικο Εφηβων,ο δε Σπύρος την βαρια κατηγορία ,τον Γενικο Τίτλο και την κατηγορία παλαιων πρωταθλητων με αθλητες όπως ο Κουκος,Μπουζιανας,Χατζηγεωργίου,Γιαννακόπουλος,Ζαφειρόπουλος...

Ο Σπύρος εκεινη την χρονία ήταν 22 χρονων!






Σε αυτη την φωτογραφία ο πατερας Μπουρναζος στεκεται περηφανος αναμεσα στους δύο γιους του.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο ρε κώστα για το σπάνιο υλικό .
πραγματικα σπάνιες φωτο , μιάς και τότε δεν υπήρχαν ψηφιακές και κινητα με κάμερες , ούτε και το νετ για να βρίσκεις εύκολα φωτο υλικό  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Πόσες ακόμη φωτογραφίες κρύβει αυτό το σεντούκι σου Κώστα!! 

Ευχαριστώ από μέρους μου για το σπάνιο υλικό  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

Για τους φίλους του Σπύρου, να αναφέρουμε και σε αυτό το θέμα τα wallpapers που έγιναν από το μέλος μας Tasos Green με θέμα τον Μπουρνάζο.

Παρεπιπτόντως αυτές τις ημέρες ο Σπύρος βρίσκεται σε νησί του Αιγαίου πραγματοποιώντας εικαστική φωτογράφιση για ξένη εκδοτική εταιρία. Ελπίζω να δούμε κάποιο υλικό σύντομα.  :03. Thumb up: 




Κάντε κλικ εδώ για να κατεβάσετε την ανάλυση 1680Χ1050

Κάντε κλικ εδώ για να κατεβάσετε την ανάλυση 1440Χ900

----------


## Stathgel

φοβερες οι φωτογραφιες!!!  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Universal

Ο Μπουρναζος ειχε ενα συνολο σωματικων πλεονεκτηματων όπου ακομα και οι πολλες μαζες επανω του ειχαν μια καλαισθησια και εντυπωσιαζε τον κοσμο του bodybuilding και μη.
Σιγουρα το ελληνικο bbing του ωφείλει πολλα και χαιρομαι που από τις φωτογραφίες τον βλεπω ακμαιο.

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Σπύρος φέτος το καλοκαίρι έπιασε την καλύτερη φόρμα των τελευταίων ετών, με το σώμα του να θυμίζει την τελευταία του συμμετοχή στους αγώνες του 1989, αποδεικνύοντας οτι ο χρόνος δεν τον έχει επηρεάσει.

Κίνητρο αποτέλεσε μια εικαστική φωτογράφιση που πραγματοποιήθηκε στο νησί της Πάρου από Ελληνοαμερικανίδα φωτογράφο. Η φωτογράφιση έλαβε χώρα κάτω απο το νερό σε ειδικά διαμορφωμένη πισίνα και κάποιες φωτογραφίες που είδα ήταν άκρως εντυπωσιακές! Στη φωτογράφιση ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος είχε το ρόλο του Άτλαντα, ενώ συμμετείχαν και άλλοι επώνυμοι όπως οι ηθοποιοί Στράτος Τζώρτζογλου (στο ρόλο του Ηρακλή) και Γιώργος Βασιλόπουλος. 

Ο Στράτος Τζώρτζογλου, κάτω απο την καθοδήγηση του Σπύρου κατάφερε μέσα σε λιγότερο απο 10 εβδομάδες να μεταμορφώσει το σώμα του! Ελπίζω να έχουμε σύντομα φωτογραφικό υλικό που αποδεικνύει τα γραφόμενά μου.

Καθότι φιλοξενήθηκα (για άλλη μια φορά) από τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο στο σπίτι του στην Αμφιλοχία, μου μετέφερε οτι έμεινε πολύ ικανοποιημένος απο το αποτέλεσμα της φωτογράφισης και το κλίμα που επικράτησε στην ομάδα. Λόγω πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων δεν μπορούμε να παρουσιάσουμε αυτη τη στιγμή υλικό, αλλά νομίζω οτι θα μπορέσουμε να παρουσιάσουμε κάποια δείγματα σύντομα. 

Κατά τη διάρκεια της παραμονής μου στο σπίτι του Σπύρου προπονηθήκαμε στο γυμναστήριο που έχει εκεί και το οποίο αποτελείται σε μεγάλο μέρος από τα πρώτα όργανα του Σπύρου στο Γυμναστήριό του στην Κυψέλη. Παρακάτω κάποιο φωτογραφικό υλικό απο προπόνηση που κάναμε, όπου διακρίνεται και η γυμνάστρια Βάσω Γιαννιώτη.











Στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία ο Σπύρος με ένα γείτονα και θαυμαστή του από την Αμφιλοχία. 
Ενώ στην παρακάτω φώτο, στο ταψί που κρατάει ο Σπύρος είναι μια ομελέτα από ασπράδια, ανθότυρο, και πατάτες που αποτέλεσε ένα μόνο μέρος του μεσημεριανού μας γεύματος  :08. Food:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Τι λες τωρα !!! :02. Shock:  Τι φορμα ειναι αυτη :02. Shock:   :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:           Αυτα βλεπουμε εμεις των δευτερον αντα και λειωνουμε στη προπο.

----------


## Eddie

Πωωωωωω καταπληκτικος!!!!!!!!!Πολυ καλη φορμα,μπραβο του.Μηπως ετοιμαζει κανενα comeback και μας το φυλαει για εκπληξη??  :03. Bowdown: 

Γι αυτο στον αγωνα ηταν μαζι με τον τζωρτζογλου ε?Μαλιστα..

Πανο κι εσυ μπομπα εισαι,μπραβο φιλε  :03. Clap:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Ο Σπύρος φέτος το καλοκαίρι έπιασε την καλύτερη φόρμα των τελευταίων ετών, με το σώμα του να θυμίζει την τελευταία του συμμετοχή στους αγώνες του 1989, αποδεικνύοντας οτι ο χρόνος δεν τον έχει επηρεάσει.
> 
> Κίνητρο αποτέλεσε μια εικαστική φωτογράφιση που πραγματοποιήθηκε στο νησί της Πάρου από Ελληνοαμερικανίδα φωτογράφο. Η φωτογράφιση έλαβε χώρα κάτω απο το νερό σε ειδικά διαμορφωμένη πισίνα και κάποιες φωτογραφίες που είδα ήταν άκρως εντυπωσιακές! Στη φωτογράφιση ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος είχε το ρόλο του Άτλαντα, ενώ συμμετείχαν και άλλοι επώνυμοι όπως οι ηθοποιοί Στράτος Τζώρτζογλου (στο ρόλο του Ηρακλή) και Γιώργος Βασιλόπουλος. 
> 
> Ο Στράτος Τζώρτζογλου, κάτω απο την καθοδήγηση του Σπύρου κατάφερε μέσα σε λιγότερο απο 10 εβδομάδες να μεταμορφώσει το σώμα του! Ελπίζω να έχουμε σύντομα φωτογραφικό υλικό που αποδεικνύει τα γραφόμενά μου.
> 
> Καθότι φιλοξενήθηκα (για άλλη μια φορά) από τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο στο σπίτι του στην Αμφιλοχία, μου μετέφερε οτι έμεινε πολύ ικανοποιημένος απο το αποτέλεσμα της φωτογράφισης και το κλίμα που επικράτησε στην ομάδα. Λόγω πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων δεν μπορούμε να παρουσιάσουμε αυτη τη στιγμή υλικό, αλλά νομίζω οτι θα μπορέσουμε να παρουσιάσουμε κάποια δείγματα σύντομα. 
> 
> Κατά τη διάρκεια της παραμονής μου στο σπίτι του Σπύρου προπονηθήκαμε στο γυμναστήριο που έχει εκεί και το οποίο αποτελείται σε μεγάλο μέρος από τα πρώτα όργανα του Σπύρου στο Γυμναστήριό του στην Κυψέλη. Παρακάτω κάποιο φωτογραφικό υλικό απο προπόνηση που κάναμε, όπου διακρίνεται και η γυμνάστρια Βάσω Γιαννιώτη.
> ...


ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ ΝΕΑ.   Περιμενω (και εγω αλλα σιγουρα και οι παμπολλοι φιλοι μας) με ανυπομονησια τις φωτογραφιες στις οποιες αναφερεσαι.Νομιζω οτι θα ηταν για ολους, πολυ ενδιαφερον θεμα να μαθαιναμε τι διατροφη εκανε ο Σπυρος για αυτη τη νεα του επιτυχια.Πιθανον να μη το ξερει πολυς κοσμος αλλα ο Σπυρος τα τελευταια χρονια κανει φυτικη διατροφη ,με πολυ προσεκτικο και οργανωμενο τροπο, και θα ηταν ,νομιζω, πολυ χρησιμο να βλεπαμε αν μια τοσο καλη φορμα επετευχθη με καθαρα φυτικη διατροφη  η  αν για σιγουρια προσθεσε και αλλες κατηγοριες τροφιμων.Φυσικα και οτι αλλα νεα μας παρουσιασεις θα ειναι σιγουρα πολυ ενδιαφεροντα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καταπληκτικες φωτο, το είπε και το έκανε ο σπύρος τελικα η μνήμη του σώματος δεν ξεχνάει και γι αυτο ανταποκρίθηκε τόσο γρήγορα και πέτυχε αυτη την καταπληκτική φόρμα .
αλλα και σύ πάνο βλέπω στα πάνω σου είσαι μάχημος ενόψη και καλοκαιριού :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία και το αποτέλεσμα της δουλειας που έκαναν απο την εικαστική φωτογράφηση στην πάρο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ Π.

Καταπληκτικές φωτό....
Παναγιώτη εισαι σε καλη φόρμα....πολύ καλοί πήχεις...
μήπως ξέρουμε διαστάσεις του ΣΠΥΡΟΥ στην καλύτερη του κατάσταση?
σε μια φωτό με τον ΑΡΝΟΛΝΤ...τέλη '80,αρχές '90 νομίζω φαίνεται αρκετά ψηλότερος και ογκωδέστερος...
επειδή κάποιοι ιστότοποι κατά καιρούς εχουν αναφερθεί σε υπερβολές οσον αφορά ύψος και διαστάσεις δικεφάλων και στήθους του ΣΒΑΡΤΣΕΝΕΓΚΕΡ,κάτι που ειναι και εν μέρει αλήθεια για εκείνες τις δεκαετίες και την προώθηση των αθλητών και προιοντων τους απο κάποιους εκδοτικούς οίκους και ομοσπονδίες,απλά να επιβεβαιωσω τις απορίες μου οτι δεν μπορεί να εισαι 1,86 με βάρος 105 κιλά και δικεφάλους 56-57 εκατοστών και στηθους 148-150 εκατοστων....τετοιες διαστάσεις εχουν αθλητες δυναμης με δικέφαλα μεχρι και 63 εκατοστα και στηθος 160 εκατοστα και υψος 1,90-2,00μέτρα και βάρος 120-160 κιλά....!!!!
σαν παράδειγμα παίρνω κι εμενα προσωπικα που ασχολουμαι 25 χρονια και χωρις "χημικες βοηθειες" αν και εκτος φόρμας την τελευταια τριετια,δικεφαλους ειχα φθασει ζεστους 50 εκατοστα,στηθος 140,γαμπες 53-54 και ποδια 80-82 με υψος 1,86 και βαρος 125-130 κιλα.....
Γιατι είμαι σίγουρος οτι εκεί έξω υπάρχουν αθλητές με γενετικές και ψυχικές δυνάμεις(οπως κι ο ΣΠΥΡΟΣ) που αν τους δοθουν οι καταλληλες προυποθεσεις μπορουν να φθασουν πολυ ψηλα.....

----------


## RAMBO

τρομερη φορμα,πραγματικος αθλητης :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Hercules

σε τρομαχτικη κατασταση ο κυριος μπουρναζος...!!υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες του τζωρτζογλου καπου?

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Σπύρος εχει σπασει όλες τις δεισιδαιμονίες και τις προλήψεις που ακολουθουν το αγαπημενο μας σιδερενιο αθλημα,παντα σε φόρμα και ακμαιοτατος,με ψυχικη διαυγεια και σωματικη ρωμη μας δείχνει τον δρόμο που πρεπει να ακολουθησουμε όλοι.
Νους υγιείς,εν σωματι υγιεί. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## GREEK POWER

> Ο Σπύρος εχει σπασει όλες τις δεισιδαιμονίες και τις προλήψεις που ακολουθουν το αγαπημενο μας σιδερενιο αθλημα,παντα σε φόρμα και ακμαιοτατος,με ψυχικη διαυγεια και σωματικη ρωμη μας δείχνει τον δρόμο που πρεπει να ακολουθησουμε όλοι.
> Νους υγιείς,εν σωματι υγιεί.


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  Υπαρχη ενα ρητο που λεει οτι ενα καλο φαι χωρις κρασι χανει ποντους. Τι θελω να πω ,δεν περιμενα κανοντας login στο φορουμ να βοηθηθω τοσο σωματικα οσο κυριοτερα ψυχολογικα και η αιτια ειναι πορεια ολων αυτων των ΓΙΓΑΝΤΩΝ του αθληματος αλλα και οι γνωσεις των μοντερειτορ . ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ μπουστ για μενα οι φωτο του ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟΥ . Το κρασι στη περιπτωση μας ειναι το φορουμ που δινει ποντους στη προσπαθια μας.  ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!!

----------


## ελμερ

καλησπερα.....Muscleboss, θα μπορουσες να μας μιλησεις λιγο για την διατροφη του οπως την ειδες?να παιρνουμε και μεις ιδεες απ τα ειδωλα μας? ο Σπυρος ειναι προτυπο .... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Σπύρος προερχόταν από άδειασμα λόγω φωτογράφισης (δηλαδή είχε μειώσει πολύ τους υδατάντρακες τις προηγούμενες ημέρες) και τις μέρες που ήμουν εγώ εκεί συνέχιζε την υδατανθράκωση (αυξημένους υδατάνθρακες). Για αυτό τρώγαμε (μαζί με αυτόν κ εγώ και ας μήν είχα κάνει κανένα άδειασμα) πολλούς υδατάνθρακες, σχεδόν κάθε 2-2.5 ώρες. 

Εκείνο που μπορώ να πώ περιληπτικά είναι οτι καταναλώναμε πραγματικά πολύ μεγάλες ποσότητες φαγητού, αλλά χωρίς λίπη και ζάχαρα. Ασπράδια, ανθότυρο, μαρακόνια, δημητριακά, ζυμωτό ψωμί, μέλι, παγωτό πρωτείνης, μπιφτέκια σόγιας, λαχανικά, ενώ το cheat meal του Σπύρου ήταν σε βραδυνή έξοδο, πίτσα χωρίς κρεάς. Από συμπληρώματα χρησιμοποιούσε πρωτείνη, υγρά αμινοξέα, γλουταμίνη, πολυβιταμίνη και διάφορες μεμονωμένες βιταμίνες, καθώς και ένα intra-workout ροφημα κρεατίνης. 

ΜΒ

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Ο Σπύρος προερχόταν από άδειασμα λόγω φωτογράφισης (δηλαδή είχε μειώσει πολύ τους υδατάντρακες τις προηγούμενες ημέρες) και τις μέρες που ήμουν εγώ εκεί συνέχιζε την υδατανθράκωση (αυξημένους υδατάνθρακες). Για αυτό τρώγαμε (μαζί με αυτόν κ εγώ και ας μήν είχα κάνει κανένα άδειασμα) πολλούς υδατάνθρακες, σχεδόν κάθε 2-2.5 ώρες. 
> 
> Εκείνο που μπορώ να πώ περιληπτικά είναι οτι καταναλώναμε πραγματικά πολύ μεγάλες ποσότητες φαγητού, αλλά χωρίς λίπη και ζάχαρα. Ασπράδια, ανθότυρο, μαρακόνια, δημητριακά, ζυμωτό ψωμί, μέλι, παγωτό πρωτείνης, μπιφτέκια σόγιας, λαχανικά, ενώ το cheat meal του Σπύρου ήταν σε βραδυνή έξοδο, πίτσα χωρίς κρεάς. Από συμπληρώματα χρησιμοποιούσε πρωτείνη, υγρά αμινοξέα, γλουταμίνη, πολυβιταμίνη και διάφορες μεμονωμένες βιταμίνες, καθώς και ένα intra-workout ροφημα κρεατίνης. 
> 
> ΜΒ


Οα ελεγα σαν πρωτη εκτιμηση οτι θυμιζει  Λακτοοβοβεντζιτεριαν.

----------


## spartankid

Μήπως μπορείτε να ξαναβάλετε το τρίτο μέρος της συνέντευξης του κυρίου Μπουρνάζου στο youtube ;
Είναι μπλοκαρισμένο στην χώρα μας εδώ και αρκετό καιρό.

----------


## giannis64

παντου το ιδιο σημβενει. θα προσπαθησουμε να το διορθωσουμε. υπομονη..

----------


## Qlim4X

> Οα ελεγα σαν πρωτη εκτιμηση οτι θυμιζει  Λακτοοβοβεντζιτεριαν.



ναι ο σπυρος εδω και αρκετα χρονια ειναι χορτοφαγος.

----------


## GREEK POWER

Aπορεια ! Και τις βασικες πρωτεινες απο που της περνει ? :01. Unsure:  η δεν ασχολειται πια με αυτα .

----------


## Hercules

περιμενω με ανυπομονησια να δω τον τζωρτζογλου που εχει γινει κομματια... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## pan0z

Μηπως υπαρχει καμια φωτογραφια απο τον κ.Μπουρναζο απο τον πρωτο του αγωνα στον οποιο απο οτι θυμαμαι κατεβηκε χωρις προετοιμασια χωρις τιποτα καθαρα με το σωμα που ειχε αποκτησει απο τον στηβο.Υπαρχει πουθενα καμια τετοια φωτο του? :03. Bowdown:

----------


## spartankid

Όντως θα ήταν πολύ ωραίο να βλέπαμε πως ήταν ο κύριος Μπουρνάζος στον πρώτο του αγώνα  :03. Thumb up: 
Στο youtube βρήκα μια πρόσφατη συνέντευξη που έδωσε πριν μερικές μέρες σε κάποιο site μιλώντας για το bodybuilding.
Στο τέλος γίνεται και μια μικρή αναφορά στο bodybuilding.gr  :01. Razz:  

[YOUTUBE=''NBcsa4eFHXI'']NBcsa4eFHXI[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Muscleboss

Όπως είχαμε υποσχεθεί, ο Σπύρος, η Βάσω και ο Στράτος ενώ προετοιμάζονται για την εικαστική φρωτογράφιση που έγινε κάτω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας με θέμα "Ο Πόλεμος των αμαζόνων με τους Ημίθεους". Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες είναι από το γυμναστήριο Πάρος Gym του καλού τους φίλου Μηνά Καλακώνα.  :03. Thumb up: 

Ο Στράτος Τζώρτηογλου, που όσοι τον θυμούνται στον πρόσφατο αγώνα της θεσσαλονίκης είχε κοιλίτσα, ακολουθόντας πιστά πρόγραμμα προπόνησης 10 εβδομάδων υπό την καθοδήγηση του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, μεταμορφώθηκε. Μάλιστα άκουσα οτι πορώθηκε με το bodybuilding τόσο πολύ που συζητούσε ακόμη και τη συμμετοχή του σε αγώνες fitness!

----------


## Dreiko

οντως boss σε σχεση με τον Ιουνιο στη Θεσσ/νικη ειναι αλλος ανθρωπος...... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Hercules

ευχαριστουμε για το φωτογραφικο υλικο..περιμενουμε κι αλλες..ο τζωρτζογλου κομματια,εχει φτιαξει το ιδιο σωμα με τον τομ κρουζ στην νεα του ταινια mi4:ghost protocol

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απίθανοι όλοι τους , πραγματικα και ο στράτος πολύ καλή φόρμα σε πολυ σύντομο διάστημα και η βάσω καταπληκτική άψογη , μπράβο τους και πιστεύω για όλα αυτα παίζει ρόλο και η έμπνευση που τούς δίνει ο σπύρος .

φανταζόμουν ότι και η βάσω με τον στράτο θα είναι πολύ καλοί αλλα τωρα που το βλέπω δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Μηπως υπαρχει καμια φωτογραφια απο τον κ.Μπουρναζο απο τον πρωτο του αγωνα στον οποιο απο οτι θυμαμαι κατεβηκε χωρις προετοιμασια χωρις τιποτα καθαρα με το σωμα που ειχε αποκτησει απο τον στηβο.Υπαρχει πουθενα καμια τετοια φωτο του?


Μιστερ Ελλας 1978 HILTON ,ηταν ο πρωτος αγωνας που εβλεπα.
Πιτσιρικας τοτε κ γνωριζοντας ελαχιστα πραγματα για το ΒΒ ,βλεποντας μερικους αθλητες με τα ρουχα πριν τον αγωνα ,ενας μου εκανε εντυπωση.
Ηταν ενας εντυπωσιακος ψηλος νεαρος,με φαρδυ πουκαμισο ,νομιζω κοκκινο μεταξωτο (τι θυμαμαι τωρα ε :01. Wink:  ,κ τα χερια στην μεση παρεπεμπε σε σταρ του χολλιγουντ.
Ναι ηταν ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος κ φαινοταν απο τοτε το κατι διαφορετικο που ειχε αν κ ηταν στην αρχη του.
Βαζω μερικες φωτο του απο εκεινον τον αγωνα που πιθανον να ηταν κ ο πρωτος του. (Σορρυ για την ποιοτητα τους).

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα συλλεκτικές φωτο αυτες,  τις είχα δεί το 80 απο ενα περιοδικό που το είχε φέρει ενας φίλος απο θεσσαλονίκη γιατι σε μας δεν ερχόταν τετοια περιοδικα εκείνη την εποχή παρα αργότερα ενα πρακτορείο τύπου στην καβάλα και θυμάμε που μου έλεγε είναι παλιό το περιοδικό και μετα όταν την δεκαετία του 80 ακουγόταν το όνομα του μπουρνάζου θυμάμε έλεγα,  ε καλα φαινόταν ότι αυτός ο αθλητής έχει μέλον , απο τις πρώτες εμφανήσεις φαινόταν οι δυνατότητές του , είχε το υπόβαθρο ώστε να εξελιχθεί σε μεγάλο πρωταθλητή  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Μιστερ Ελλας 1978 HILTON ,ηταν ο πρωτος αγωνας που εβλεπα.
> Πιτσιρικας τοτε κ γνωριζοντας ελαχιστα πραγματα για το ΒΒ ,βλεποντας μερικους αθλητες με τα ρουχα πριν τον αγωνα ,ενας μου εκανε εντυπωση.
> Ηταν ενας εντυπωσιακος ψηλος νεαρος,με φαρδυ πουκαμισο ,νομιζω κοκκινο μεταξωτο (τι θυμαμαι τωρα ε ,κ τα χερια στην μεση παρεπεμπε σε σταρ του χολλιγουντ.
> Ναι ηταν ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος κ φαινοταν απο τοτε το κατι διαφορετικο που ειχε αν κ ηταν στην αρχη του.
> Βαζω μερικες φωτο του απο εκεινον τον αγωνα που πιθανον να ηταν κ ο πρωτος του. (Σορρυ για την ποιοτητα τους).


Χρηστο σε ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφίες,ειναι από τον 2ο αγωνα του Σπύρου,όντως το 1978 το Mr Ελλλας της WABBA.Ο πρωτος του αγωνας ήταν το 1976.
Θα επανελθω συντομα με φωτογρταφίες από όλη την πορεία του Μπουρναζου,αγωνα-αγωνα.
υ.γ. Θα σου πρότεινα να τις σκαναρεις τις φωτογραφίες απο τα περιοδικα γιατι απ΄οτι καταλαβαινω τις τραβας με φωτογραφικη και χανουν σε αναλυση. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pan0z

ακομα και με καταρρακτη ο μπουρναζος φαινεται εντυπωσιακος στις φωτο  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ακόμη μια οόσωμη φωτο, ενώ περιμένουμε δείγματα από την εικαστική φωτογράφιση του Σπύρου.  :03. Thumb up: 

Αν μη τι άλλο να βλέπουν και να εμπνέονται κάποιοι πως μπορεί να είναι ένα σώμα στα 54 του χρόνια....  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## RAMBO

καταπληκτικος για ακομα μια φορα μακαρι και μεις να φτασουμε και να ειμαστε ετσι..... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Ετσι θελω να γινω οταν μεγαλοσω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aqua_bill

:02. Shock:  πραγματικα απιστευτο. Αυτο ειναι αποτελεσμα πολυ σκληρης δουλειας τοσο χρονια. :03. Clap:

----------


## Dreiko

> Αν μη τι άλλο να βλέπουν και να εμπνέονται κάποιοι πως μπορεί να είναι ένα σώμα στα 54 του χρόνια....


μωρε ας ειναι ετσι και στα 30 μου και τι στον κοσμο..... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## rey1989

μια παρατήρηση που έχω να κάνω είναι οτι εκτός από το σώμα και το πρόσωπο φαίνεται νεότερο. Βλέπεις άλλους στην ηλικία του και είναι σαν χαλασμένες σταφίδες. 

Φοβερός.  :05. Weights:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## franky94

Αν και στα 54 χρονια του ο ανθρωπος συντηρειτε πολυ καλα μπορω να πω!!!






> μια παρατήρηση που έχω να κάνω είναι οτι εκτός από το σώμα και το πρόσωπο φαίνεται νεότερο. Βλέπεις άλλους στην ηλικία του και είναι σαν χαλασμένες σταφίδες. :


φιλε μου αν καπιος δουλευει απο τα παιδικα του χρονια λογικο να φενεται σαν χαλασμενη σταφιδα!!!και στα πιο παλια χρονια πιστεψεμε ηταν πιο δυσκολα!!!να κανω μια ερωτηση ο κ.Σπυρος Μπουρνάζος τι δουλεια κανει η εκανε?

----------


## rey1989

> Αν και στα 54 χρονια του ο ανθρωπος συντηρειτε πολυ καλα μπορω να πω!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> φιλε μου αν καπιος δουλευει απο τα παιδικα του χρονια λογικο να φενεται σαν χαλασμενη σταφιδα!!!και στα πιο παλια χρονια πιστεψεμε ηταν πιο δυσκολα!!!να κανω μια ερωτηση ο κ.Σπυρος Μπουρνάζος τι δουλεια κανει η εκανε?


ναι αλλα ξέρεις κάτι ? εχω προσέξει κάποιους στο gym που ειναι τούμπανα και κομμάτια 40+ ηλικία και απο τις καταχρήσεις αλκοολ και κάπνισμα κλπ φαίνοντε πολυ μεγάλοι. Αυτό θέλω να πω , ότι φαίνεται πως πάντα ζούσε χέλθι, μακριά απο καταχρήσεις!  :01. Wink:

----------


## ελμερ

το σταφιδιασμα που ακουστηκε, κατα μια εννοια μπορει να δικαιολογηθει σε ανθρωπους που δουλευουν παρα πολλες ωρες στον ηλιο ...αλλα οι πλειοψηφια των περιπτωσεων ειναι ανθρωποι που καπνιζουν ,πινουν πολυ,ειναι υπερβαροι και τρωνε πολυ ασχημα.....το οτι ειναι χορτοφαγος ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος ειναι ενα μεγαλο συν στην ζωη του....το ξερω απ τον πατερα μου που ειναι κατα κυριο λογο χορτογαφος εδω και 40 χρονια,ειναι 82 και μοιαζει για 65.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## franky94

μακαρι να ειμαστε ολοι σε τετοια φορμα στην ηλικια του!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο σπύρος πάνω απ όλα έχει βρεί την ισοροπία του σαν άνθρωπος που είναι πολυ σπουδαίο πράγμα και ο τρόπος ζωής του και η ψυχική ηρεμία του επιτρέπουν να κάνει ότι ακριβώς θέλει στην ζωή του και αυτό φαίνετε και στην εικόνα του .

με τον τρόπο ζωής που κάνει την γυμναστική , την διατροφή και την ψυχική ηρεμία που έχει δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι διαφορετικα , σε συνδιασμό βέβαια με τις γενετικές προδιαγραφές και την δουλεια που έχει κάνει όλα αυτα τα χρόνια , αγωνιστικός και  μη .

και είναι άνθρωπος που δίνει απλόχερα την βοήθειά του όπου μπορεί και αυτό τον κάνει ακόμη πιο ξεχωριστό και ανθρώπινο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## franky94

Αυτο ειναι πολυ σπανιο στις μερες μας γιατι ολοι φιλε μου ζηλευουν και δεν σε βοηθανε για να μην γινεις καλυτερος λες και η γυμναστικη ειναι μονο για τους επιλεκτους!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Αυτο ειναι πολυ σπανιο στις μερες μας γιατι ολοι φιλε μου ζηλευουν και δεν σε βοηθανε για να μην γινεις καλυτερος λες και η γυμναστικη ειναι μονο για τους επιλεκτους!!!


η ζήλια είναι κάτι ανθρώπινο και υπάρχει σε πολλες μορφές , υπάρχει η θεμιτή ζήλια που κάποιος ζηλεύει αλλα παράλληλα θαυμάζει κάποιον , γιατι θα ήθελε να του μοιάσει , αυτο είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό και έχει λογική εξήγηση .
υπάρχει και η ζήλια η αθέμιτη που είναι η κακή και διαβολική πλευρά και βγάζει κακία και απαξίωση και αντι αυτός που ζηλέυει να παραδειγματιστεί για να φτάσει αυτό που θα έπρεπε να θαυμάζει , αντίθετα προσπαθεί να τον μειώσει και να τον φτάσει με το μυαλό βέβαια στο δικό του επίπεδο.

κανείς δεν παίρνει τους μυς απο κανένα και ο καθένας δουλεύει και προσπαθεί για τον εαυτό του να γίνει καλύτερος και έτσι πρέπει και αν βλέπει κάποιον που του προκαλεί θαυμασμό να προσπαθήσει να αποτελέσει παράδειγμα και έμπνευση , ώστε να γίνει κι αυτός καλύτερος έχοντας κίνητρο 

πολλες φορές αυτα που γράφω ειδικα στο τόπικ του σπύρου επειδη μιλάμε και όταν λόγω απόστασης δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να τα λέμε λάιβ τα λέμε και απο το τηλέφωνο , είναι και απόψεις του ιδίου .

επίσης μιας και σ αυτο το τόπικ αναφερόμαστε σ αυτόν , έχω να πώ κάτι που το έχουμε ξανααναφέρει πως ότι κατάφερε στην ζωή του το κατάφερε με κόπο και ιδρώτα , δηλαδή επειδη κατάγετε απο αγροτική οικογένεια έχει δουλέψει και σε χωράφια και στα καπνα και εγω ξέρω πολυ καλα τις δυσκολίες για ενα νεο άνθρωπο να δουλεύει στα χωράφια , γιατι και γω απο αγροτική οικογένεια κατάγομε και μείς βάζαμε καπνα και ξέρω πόσο δύσκολα είναι για ενα νεο παιδί
και στην αθήνα όταν ήρθε δεν τον έκανε κανείς διευθυντή αλλα δούλεψε μόχθησε , ασχολήθηκε παράλληλα με τον αθλητισμό και αυτός έφτιαξε την ζωή του όπως θα ήθελε , για να φτάσει στο σημείο να έχει μια άνετη ζωή και να μπορεί να κάνει τα χόμπυ του και αυτα που θέλει .
δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια να έχει ποιότητα ζωής , γι αυτο λένε όπως στρώνεις κοιμάσε , γι αυτο έφτασε στο σημείο που είναι σήμερα να μπορεί να έχει την άνεση να κάνει πράγματα που του αρέσουν και να έχει τον χρόνο και την διάθεση να βλέπει τούς φίλους που θέλει , να κάνει ταξίδια και να προσφέρει όπου μπορεί και του δωθεί η ευκαιρία .
δεν έχει απωθημενα πάνω απ όλα και ποτε όλα αυτα τα χρόνια δεν συνδέθηκε με ίντρικες και κουτσομπολιά

----------


## Muscleboss

Δείγματα από τη φωτογράφιση του Σπύρου.

Αυτές οι φωτο είναι από τις προβες που έγιναν έξω από το νερό λίγο πριν την κινηματογραφική και εικαστική φωτογράφιση μέσα στο νερό που πραγματοποιήθηκε από τη φωτογράφο Gisele A. Lubsen η οποία κάνει καριέρα στο Los Angeles εδώ και 15 χρόνια και είναι γνωστή σε όλο τον κόσμο γα αυτού του είδους τις φωτογραφίσεις της.

Ο Σπύρος υποδίεται τον Άτλαντα και ο Στράτος τον Ηρακλή. Οι δυο τους θα συμμετέχουν σε κάστινγκ αμερικανικής υπεροπαραγωγής στο Holywood. Ο Στράτος Τζώρτζογλου είναι ήδη στο Λ. Άντζελες και ο Σπύρος πετάει την ερχόμενη Τρίτη. 










Με τη γυμνάστρια Βάσω Γιαννιώτη.




Όλη η παρεά με το Σπύρο, τη Βάσω, το Στράτο και τη φωτογράφο Gisele.

----------


## rey1989

ρισπέκτ.  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ ωραιες φώτο αν και υποψιάζομαι πως οι φώτο που ήταν τελικός στόχος της φωτογράφισης, θα μας αφήσουν άναυδους !!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αν αυτές είναι φωτο απο τις πρόβες να φανταστούμε πως θα είναι η κανονική φωτογράφηση , ο σπύρος είναι όπως ακριβώς πρέπει να είναι για τις ανάγκες τις φωτογράφησης , μου έχει μιλήσει ο σπύρος γι αυτές τις φωτο που είναι δοκιμαστικές , αλλα ούτε που φανταζόμουν ότι θα είναι τόσο καλές .

καλή επιτυχία εύχομαι  στο ταξίδι αυτό στην αμερική και να πάνε όλα καλα με το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Μήπως μπορείτε να ξαναβάλετε το τρίτο μέρος της συνέντευξης του κυρίου Μπουρνάζου στο youtube ;
> Είναι μπλοκαρισμένο στην χώρα μας εδώ και αρκετό καιρό.


Διατεθηκε ξανα το 3ο μερος της συνεντευξης από το youtube,το οποιο είχε προσωρινα αποκλειστεί:




Το 1ο μερος 




Το 2ο μερος

----------


## spartankid

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον αλλά εμένα ακόμα μου είναι μη διαθέσιμο μήπως να το διαγράφατε και να το ανεβάζατε ξανά ; Το λέω γιατί έχοντας ασχοληθεί αρκετά με το youtube δύσκολα βγάζεις άκρη με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα..

----------


## Polyneikos

Ακομα δεν στο εμφανίζει;Περιεργο γιατι εμενα μου το δείχνει.Ισως εχει να κανει από ποιους servers το αναζητουμε,γιατι ακομα και 2 χρηστες από την ιδια χωρα πολλες φορες στον ενα το δείχνει και σε αλλον όχι.Απλα είχα την εντυπωση ότι μαλλον μας το ανοίξανε,γιατι εχει ξανασυμβει.Θα το δουμε λίγο το θεμα,αλλα ας κανουμε λιγο υπομονη γιατι εχουμε επικοινωσει με τους υπευθυνους.

----------


## Muscleboss

Παιδιά το 3ο κομμάτι της συνέντευξης του Σπύρου δεν είναι ακόμα διαθέσιμο, αλά έχουν γίνει όλες οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες για να διατεθεί πάλι κανονικά απο το Youtube. Έχουμε ξανακάνει στο παρελθόν αυτη τη διαδικα΄σια και ξέρουμε ότι παίρνει χρόνο. θα περιμένουμε ακόμα, και μόνο αν πάρουμε ανρητική απάντηση θα ξανανεβάσουμε το βίντεο με κάποιες μετατροπές.

--

Βάζω και κάποιες φωτογραφίες δείγματα από την πολυσυζητημένη φωτογράφιση του Σπύρου κάτω από το νερό από τη φωτογράφο Gisele A. Lubsen. Αυτές οι φωτογραφίες δεν είναι από αυτές που θα παρουσιαστούν τελικά στην έκθεση, αλλά είναι για να πάρυμε μια γεύση από το πως περίπου είναι οι φωτογράφιση κάτω από το νερό.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολυ ωραίο το project,Πανο ευχαριστούμε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ καλη φωτογράφιση!! Ο Σπύρος σε πολύ καλη φορμα!!  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## marvin

Οχι οτι υπηρχε αμφιβολια...πολυ καλη φωτογραφιση φανταζομαι οτι ολες θα ειναι το ιδιο καλες.
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  στον Κυριο Μπουρναζο.
 :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μερικές ακόμη φωτο του σπύρου οι οποίες είναι πρίν ακόμη κάνει την υδατανθράκωση ώστε να φορτώσουν οι μύς και να δείχνουν πιο γεμάτοι

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU



----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Σπύρος αυτές τις μέρες βρίσκεται στο Los Angeles για κάποιο δοκιμαστικό. Από ότι ξέρω θα παρακολουθήσει και το Mr Olympia αυτό το Σ-Κ.




> μερικές ακόμη φωτο του σπύρου οι οποίες είναι πρίν ακόμη κάνει την υδατανθράκωση ώστε να φορτώσουν οι μύς και να δείχνουν πιο γεμάτοι


Ηλία ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτο, μια μικρή διόρθωση, αυτές οι φώτος είναι μετά την υδατανθράκωση του Σπύρου... λίγες μέρες πριν είμασταν μαζί και τρώγαμε φουλ υδατάνθρακα... :08. Food: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Galthazar

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  ειλικρινα καταπληκτικες οι φωτος κατω απο το νερο..τοσο σε σκεψη οσο και σε εξελιξη!! Αυτος ο ανθρωπος αξιζει πολλα ρισπεκτ  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ο Σπύρος αυτές τις μέρες βρίσκεται στο Los Angeles για κάποιο δοκιμαστικό. Από ότι ξέρω θα παρακολουθήσει και το Mr Olympia αυτό το Σ-Κ.
> 
> 
> 
> Ηλία ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτο, μια μικρή διόρθωση, αυτές οι φώτος είναι μετά την υδατανθράκωση του Σπύρου... λίγες μέρες πριν είμασταν μαζί και τρώγαμε φουλ υδατάνθρακα...
> 
> ΜΒ


μπερδεύτηκα πάνο , καλα έκανες και το διόρθωσες να τα λέμε τα πράματα όπως είναι εδω στο φόρουμ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

καταπληκτικεσ ολες οι φωτο :03. Clap:

----------


## franky94

Ολες οι φωτογραφιες ειναι καταπληκτικες!!!χαιρομαι που εχουμε τοσο καλους αθλητες!!!

----------


## gym

ωραιο concept στο νερο παντως!πολυ μου αρεσε!μπραβο!!!!!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## Hercules

στις τελευταιες φωτο που εχετε βαλει δεν φαινεται τοσο γεματος και μπαλαρισμενος οπως στις προηγουμενες φωτο..τελικα μηπως ειναι πριν φορτωσει υδατανθρακα γιατι αν ειναι μετα δεν κολλαει..

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος παρακολούθησε από κοντά το Mr Olympia με την παρέα του(Βάσω Γιαννιώτη, Zizele και Στράτο Τζώτζογλου) και φωτογραφήθηκε με τους Olympians.

Με τον *Victor Martinez*:




---

To σχολιαστή του αγώνα και παλιό αθλητή* Bob Chicherillo*:



---

Και όλη η παρέα με τον 4x Μr Olympia *Jay Cutler*:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Σπυρο σε ζηλευω καλοπροαιρετα.Ελπιζω καποτε να δω ενα Ολυμπια απο κοντα.Περιμενουμε σχολια.

----------


## Saldi

Ειδικά στην προ τελευταια φωτογραφία είναι τρομερή...Μπράβο στην φωτογράφο...!Και φυσικά τεράστιο μπράβο και στον Κ.Μπουρνάζο γιατι η φωτογραφία ναι μεν γιατι και το αλλο μοντελο ειναι ωραια κοπελα και με φοβερο σώμα αλλα στην φωτογραφια ο Κ.Σπυρος είναι σαν τον Απόλλωνα!

----------


## Qlim4X

> Ειδικά στην προ τελευταια φωτογραφία είναι τρομερή...Μπράβο στην φωτογράφο...!Και φυσικά τεράστιο μπράβο και στον Κ.Μπουρνάζο γιατι η φωτογραφία ναι μεν γιατι και το αλλο μοντελο ειναι ωραια κοπελα και με φοβερο σώμα αλλα στην φωτογραφια ο Κ.Σπυρος είναι σαν τον Απόλλωνα!


δεν ειναι μοντελο η κοπελα ειναι η βασο η παρεα του σπυρου αρκετα χρονια

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Σπυρο σε ζηλευω καλοπροαιρετα.Ελπιζω καποτε να δω ενα Ολυμπια απο κοντα.Περιμενουμε σχολια.



αυτό ακριβώς θα έλεγα και γω γιάννη , είναι φοβερή εμπειρία για εναν φίλαθλο του ββ  να δεί απο κοντα την μεγαλύτερη διοργάνωση του αθλήματος 

και ενα μύνημα που μου έστειλε ο σπύρος ένα πρώτο σχολιασμό απο το ολύμπια είναι πως η πιο συγκηνιτική στιγμή της βραδιάς ηταν όταν ο κάτλερ παρέδωσε τα σκίπτρα με απόλυτη ευγενή άμυλα και υπερηφάνεια για τον μαθητή του .

ο πραγματικός δάσκαλος χαίρετε όταν ο μαθητής φτάνει στα ίδια επίπεδα και ακόμη ψηλότερα εξωτερικά απο τον δάσκαλό του 

μαζί με τους χαιρετισμούς του με την ΒΑΣΩ - ΖΙΖΕΛ -ΣΤΡΑΤΟ
και μια ακόμη φωτο με τον ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΜΑΡΤΙΝΕΖ  κάνοντας το σήμα της νίκης

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

βάζω και κάποιες φωτο απο Λός Αντζελες που μου έστειλαν ο σπύρος με την παρέα του απο το γνωστό στον χώρο του ββ και όχι μόνο venice beach  με μια απο τις μις ολύμπια και ενα γραφικό τύπο που τον έχει ο σβαρτσενέγκερ για μασκότ (δεν θυμάμε το όνομα της μις ολύμπια ) .

στο GOLD GYM είναι παρέα με τον ματζακο μανώλη που έχει λάβει μέρος στο μρ αθήνα το 1975 λάτρης του ββ (είναι κωφάλαλος) και πήγε στο λας βέγκας για να δεί το ολύμπια .

απ ότι φαίνετε ο σπύρος με την βασω και τον στράτο συνεχίζουν την προπόνηση και βρίσκονται σε ακόμη καλύτερη κατάσταση καταπληκτική θα έλεγα  για το progect της φωτογράφησης .

τούς εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά , να περνάν καλα και να γυρίσουν με τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις απο αμερική

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ ωραιες φώτο!!
Παιδιά σας ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράζεστε μαζί μας και εύχομαι να περνάτε καλά!! Όμως μην μείνετε για πολύ ακόμα... σας πεθυμήσαμε  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Πολύ ωραιες φώτο!!
> Παιδιά σας ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράζεστε μαζί μας και εύχομαι να περνάτε καλά!! Όμως μην μείνετε για πολύ ακόμα... σας πεθυμήσαμε


ο σπύρος πάντα μας σκεύτεται και ενημερώνει για τις δραστηριότητές του και πάντα προσπαθεί ότι κάνει να το κάνει όσο πιο τέλεια γίνετε και με τα σωστά άτομα .
μόνο ρε παιδια θυμήστε μου το όνομα της κοπέλας ολύμπια της φωτο , εγω δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ το όνομά της (αν ήταν κανένα μπικικίνι μόντελ θα το θυμόμουνα ο παλιάνθρωπος :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: )

----------


## Dinosaure

Χαχαχαχαχα.... Τέτοιος παλιοχαρακτήρας είσαι, φίλε Ηλία..!!!

Μια και βλέπω το Σπύρο "σ¨άλλη γη, σ¨ άλλα μέρη", να φωτογραφίζεται παρέα με "θηρία" του χώρου, ας ανεβάσω μια φωτογραφία ανάλογη, πριν από 32 χρόνια.... 
Ο Σπύρος ο Μπουρνάζος, λοιπόν, το 1979, μετά το Μρ Ελλάς της IFBB όπου .... τα πήρε όλα. Την κατηγορία βαρέων ανδρών, το γενικό τίτλο και την πρώτη θέση στους παλαιούς πρωταθλητές. Πρόκειται για τον αγώνα - εισαγωγή στη δεύτερη περίοδο του ελληνικού body building, περίοδο που χαρακτηρίστηκε από την παρουσία και τις επιτυχίες, εντός και εκτός συνόρων, του μεγάλου αυτού αθλητή.
Στη φωτό, λοιπόν, ο Σπύρος παρέα με το μεγάλο Ρέτζ Πάρκ - ο λόγος που ανεβάζω τη συγκεκριμένη φωτό αυτή τη στιγμή - που ήταν κριτής στον αγώνα εκείνο, με τον WABBA Μρ Ελλάς 1978 Αριστείδη Ζαφειρόπουλο, που στο συγκεκριμένο αγώνα κέρδισε την τρίτη θέση στην κατηγορία των παλαιών πρωταθλητών και με το γνωστό και μη εξαιρετέο Χρήστο Χατζηγεωργίου...

----------


## RAMBO

πολυ καλεσ οι φωτο απο αμερικη :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ειχα πει ότι θα κανω μια ιστορικη αναδρομη των αγωνων του Σπυρου,βημα -βημα , αγωνα-αγωνα ανα χρονια....

*WABBA Mr Ελλας 4.10.1976 (1η συμμετοχή)
*
Μετα από παρότρυνση του Γιαννη Κωστογλακη και χωρις ιδιαιτερη προετοιμασία ,ο Σπύρος Μπουρναζος εχωντας μονο την υποδομη από αθληματα στίβου (Εθνικος - Δεκαθλο), κατεβαινει στο Πανελληνιο στην ψηλή κατηγορία με σωματικο βαρος 93 κιλα...
Καταλαμβανει την 2η θεση,πίσω από τον Φωτη Τομπρα ,προχωρημενο αθλητης της εποχης




 

*WABBA Mr Ελλας 1978 (2η συμμετοχή)*

Συμμετεχει για 2η φορα σε Πανελληνιο της WABBA,πιο βαρυς (95 κιλα) και κατατασεται στην 3η θεση,με 1ο τον Δημητρη Γκιουλέα και 2ο τον Ηλία Συκινιώτη...

----------


## Polyneikos

*Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα IFBB 1979 (3η συμμετοχη)
*
Mε την αναληψη των καθηκοντων του Σταυρου Τριανταφυλλίδη ως προέδρου της IFBB (o 2ος κατα σειρα χρονολογικα κορυφαίος παραγοντας της IFBB μετα τον Ανδρεα Ζαπατίνα) προγραμματίζεται το 3ο κατα σειρα Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα της IFBB (τα προηγουμενα ήταν το 1968 και το 1969).
Πληθωρα αθλητων προκειται να συμμετεσχει,μαλιστα πρόκειται να γινει και κατηγορία Παλαιων Πρωταθλητων με συμμετεχοντες τον Κωστα Γιαννακόπουλο,ΓΙαννη Κουκο,Βασίλη Μπουζιανα,Αρη Ζαφειροπουλο και Ηλία Συκινιωτη.
Με την παρότρυνση του Σταυρου Τριανταφυλλίδη προετοιμαζεται ο Σπύρος για αυτον τον αγωνα..







Ο 22χρονος τότε Σπυρος Μπουρναζος συμμετεχει στην βαρια κατηγορία (ο διαχωρισμος στην IFBB γινοταν βασει κιλων)
Νικητης της κατηγορίας του, Γενικος Νικητης τοο Αγωνα.
Μαλιστα λαμβανει το δικαιωμα να συμμετασχει και στην κατηγορία των παλαιων πρωταθλητων όπου κερδίζει και εκει όλους τους βετερανους!!















Παίρνει το εισητηριο για το Mr Υφήλιος 1979 της IFBB που πραγματοποιείται στο Οχάϊο και εκει καταλαμβανει την 17η θεση σε μια πολυ μεγαλη κατηγορία 30 αθλητων υψηλού επιπεδου με νικητη της κατηγορίας τον πολυ γνωστο Samir Banout.
Εκει μαλιστα εχει την ευκαιρία να εχει την πρωτη του επαφη με τον Weider αλλα και τον Arnold!!

----------


## GREEK POWER

ΣΟΚ και ΔΕΟΣ  :03. Clapping:  Η φωτο με τον arnold ολα τα λεφτα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μετα  το 1979,τις χρονιες 1980-1981 υπήρξε μια διακοπη 2 ετων περίπου του Σπυρου από αγωνιστικες υποχρεωσεις λόγω της στρατιωτικης του θητειας.
Μαλιστα ειχε ειδοποιηθει το 1981 από τους υπευθυνους της IFBB να προετοιμαστεί για το Παγκόσμιο που γινόταν στο Καϊρο και εκανε προετοιμασία όσο υπηρετουσε.Ειχε φτασει σε ενα πολυ καλο αποτελεσμα.....
Τελικα προς μεγαλη του εκπληξη και χωρις να του εξηγηθουν ποτε οι λόγοι,η αποστολη εφυγε χωρις εκεινον!Η απογοητευση σιγουρα ήταν μεγαλη αλλα δνε θα μπορουσε να αναχαιτισει την ανοδικη πορεία του Σπυρου.
Αφου απολύθηκε εκανε διαφορες εμφανίσεις,σεμιναρια και guests σε αγωνες...

Το 1982 ηταν προσκεκλημενος στο 1ο Μρ Bορειος Ελλας  όπου πραγματοποιησε ενα πολυ καλο guest!












To 1983 ανοίγει το  -ιστορικο πλεον- γυμναστηριο του στην Πατησιων και Τροιας,γυμναστηριο που θα αφησει εποχη για τις προπονησεις και τις προετοιμασίες πολλων σπουδαίων αθλητων

----------


## RAMBO

ολες οι φωτο τα φανταστικες ο μπουρναζος οπωσ παντα αψογως :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA Mr Υφηλιος 17.11.1984 (Ρωμη)

*Κατοπιν διαβουλευσεων ο Σπυρος αποφασίζει το 1984 να προετοιμαστει για το Μρ Υφηλιος που πραγματοποιούταν στην Ρωμη.
Η προετοιμασία του θα γινοταν στην Γερμανία (Μοναχο) όπου εκει θα φιλοξενουταν από τον παλιο αθλητη Νικο Καρανικόλα,μαζί με τον φίλο του και γνωστο αθλητη Ηλια Παγιαννίδη.
Η προετοιμασία ηταν σκληρη και ο Σπύρος αποφασισμενος να κανει μια σπουδαια εμφανιση...

Φωρογραφίες απο την προετοιμασία του.










Τελικα η μερα του αγωνα εφθασε και ο Σπυρος ήταν πραγματικα πολυ καλος...Καποιοι μιλαγανε και για πρωτια....
Ενα τεχνικο  λαθος όμως  της τελευταιας ωρας πριν την σκηνη του στερησε μια καλύτερη θεση και περιοριστηκε στην 5η θεση.
Πρωτος κατεταχτη ο Ιταλος Τζαρντινόνε και 2ος ο Τζεφ Κινγκ που δεν ηταν στην καλύτερη του φόρμα..














Mαζί με τον Τασο Μωρο που συμμετειχε στην ίδια κατηγορία




Με τον νικητη της επαγγελματικης κατηγορίας,Serge Nubret



Μεχρι τότε , η 5η θεση ηταν η υψηλότερη που είχε λαβει ποτε Ελληνας αθλητης,ο Μπουρναζος έγραψε ιστορία,μεχρι την επόμενη χρονια...(1985)

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Κώστα πολύ καλή δουλειά, ευχαριστούμε για τον χρόνο σου. 
Περιμένουμε τη συνέχεια  :03. Clap: 


Για τον Σπύρο τι να πει κανεις, έχουμε γίνει γραφικοί.
Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι ίσως η αγαπημένη μου.  :03. Bowdown: 





>

----------


## NASSER

Στέλιο η φωτο αυτη είναι αγαπημένη και για τον ίδιο τον Σπύρο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*1985 - Χρονια ορόσημο για τον Μπουρναζο 

*Το 1985 δικαιως μπορεί να χαρακτηρισθει "χρονιά Μπουρνάζου".
Το περιοδικο Superman του Χρηστου Τσολακη διοργανωνει ενα νεοσυστατο αγωνα,το ιστορικο Μρ Oδυσσεια στις 19 Μαϊου στο Φιλιππειον της Θεσσαλονικης
Ενας αγωνας ανεξαρτητος ομοσπονδιων,με σκοπο να παίξουν όλοι οι καλοι αθλητες που διχαζοταν τοσα χρονια μεταξυ των 2 ομοσπονδιων στην Ελλαδα,IFBB και WABBA και να αναδειχθει ο καλύτερος των καλύτερων.
Πολλοι αθλητες ,κορυφαιοι προκειται να συμμετεχουν και η φημη ότι κατεβαινει ο Μπουρναζος κανει ακομα παρισσοτερους αθλητες να θελουν να διαγωνιστουν.
Τασος Μωρος,Διονυσης Βολικος,Δημητρης Παπαδογεωργακης,Αλεκος Σιατραβανης,Γιωργος Γουλτίδης,Χρηστος Παρνασσας,Σακης Τσιλιγκουδης,Γιαννης Γκίνης ειναι μερικοι από τους αθλητες που παίζουν και ήταν όλοι τους πρωταθλητες σε πανελληνιους αγωνες  τα τελευταια χρόνια!!

Τελικα νικητης της ψηλής κατηγορίας ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος,2ος ο Τασος Μωρος,3ος Ο Διονυσης Βολικος,4ος ο Δημητρης Παπαδογεωργακης και 5ος ο Γιαννης Γκινης

















Στον Γενικο Τιτλο διαγωνιστηκαν οι καλυτεροι όλων των κατηγοριων και κερδίζει παλι ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος,με 2ο τον Αλεκο Σιατραβανη και 3ο τον Τασο Μωρο...






Απονομη του Γενικου Τίτλου από τον διοργανωτη Χρήστο Τσολακη

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA Mr Europe 1.6.1985 Γερμανία
*
Ο Σπύρος αυτη την χρονια κατεβαινει στο Πανευρωπαικο της Wabba αποφασισμενος να κανει ότι δεν εκανε την προηγουμενη χρονια στην Ρωμη:Να νικήσει.
Σε εξαιρετικη φορμα,απογοητευει τους αντιπαλους του από τα αποδυτηρια κιολας...
2 εβδομαδες μετα το Μρ Οδυσσεια της Θεσσαλονικης ,ακομα καλύτερος,καταλαμβανει την 1η θεση στην ψηλή κατηγορία,με 2ο τον Βruno Bigoin,3o τον Μaurizio Santoro!!





Εξουθενωμενος από τα συνεχη comparisons βγαινει σε 5 δευτερολεπτα στη σκηνη απευθειας για τον Γενικο Τίτλο δεν εχει την ενεργεια να κοντραρει τον Αrmando Defande και παιρνει την 2η θεση,με 3ο τον Joel Destin.















Aπονομη του βραβείου από τον πρόεδρο της Γερμανικης WABBA Mr Posing o οποιος ενθουσιασμενος προσκαλεσε τον Σπύρο για 10 ημερες στην Γερμανια για εμφανισεις!




Αναμνηστικες φωτογραφίες με Γερμανίδες αθλητριες

----------


## Polyneikos

*1986 ΝΑΒΒΑ Mr Universe & NABBA Mr World 
*
To 1986 εχουν γινει οι απαραιτητες ζυμωσεις και Ελληνες παραγοντες και αθλητες συμμετεχουν ως συνεδροι στα συνεδρια της Αγγλικης ομοσπονδίας NABBA International.
ο Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης εχει οριστει ως εκπροσωπος της NABBA στην Ελλαδα ,γεγονος που εδωσε το δικαιωμα σε Ελληνες αθλητες όπως ο Τσοπουριδης,Τσιλιγκούδης,Γουλτίδης κτλ να εκπροσωπευσουν την Ελλαδα σε πανευρωπαικες διοργανωσεις της NABBA.

O Mπουρναζος έπαιξε σε 2 διεθνεις αγωνες το 1986,το ΝABBA Mr Universe που πραγματοποιηθηκε στο Γουέμπλεϋ στην Αγγλία.
Εκει ο συναγωνισμος στην ψηλή κατηγορία ηταν εντυπωσιακος και ο Μπουρναζος δεν καταφερε να πλασαριστει στην 10αδα.






Επισης συμμετείχε στο Mr World της NABBA που πραγματοποιηθηκε στο Λας Βεγκας της Αμερικης 




Εδω η φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη με τον γνωστο πρωταθλητη της εποχης Αl Disiena,o οποιος είχε πραγματοποιησει και ενα guest posing στο Μr Βορ. Ελλάς το 1984 ,στην έρημο της Νεβαδα.



Εδω με τον μεγαλο Sergio Oliva από την περιοδεία του Σπύρου στην Αμερικη

----------


## Dinosaure

Συγχαρητήρια για την εξαιρετική και ολοκληρωμένη παρουσίαση, φίλε μου....!!!!
Δεν άφησες κενά, για να συμπληρώσει κανείς άλλος... 
Ας μου επιτραπεί μονάχα, στην πολύ όμορφη φωτό με τους Ζαφειρόπουλο (αριστερά του) και Χατζηγεωργίου - Κούκο (δεξιά του) από την τριπλή πρωτιά του Σπύρου, το 1979 στην IFBB, που αποτέλεσε και τετραπλή για την οικογένεια Μπουρνάζου λόγω και της νίκης του αδερφού του στους εφήβους, να προσθέσω άλλη μία, όπου δίπλα του (δεξιά) βρίσκεται και ο αδερφός του ενώ, τη θέση του Χατζηγεωργίου στην άλλη φωτό που εσύ ανέβασες, έχει "καταλάβει' στο πλάνο ο μεγάλος Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας, δεξιά από τον Κώστα το Μπουρνάζο.. Μετά, ακολουθεί ακόμα δεξιότερα και πάλι ο Γιάννης ο Κούκος. 
Επίσης, αριστερά από τον Ζαφειρόπουλο, αν διακρίνω σωστά, βλέπουμε εδώ και τον Αθανασίου τον Πάρη, δεύτερο στη μεσαία κατηγορία των + 70 κιλών.
Στη δε πρώτη στο πλάνο σειρά, τρίτος από αριστερά πρέπει να είναι ο Jordan, ο Ιορδάνης Λεβεντέλης, αθλητής με μεγάλη πορεία και μετέπειτα πρόεδρος της IFBB, μετά το Θύμιο τον Περσίδη. Λεβεντέλης που, στο συγκεκριμένο αγώνα, κέρδισε την πρωτιά στην ελαφριά κατηγορία, των -70 κιλών.



Επίσης, να αναφέρω πως, στο κενό των δύο ετών, 80 - 81, που ο Σπύρος ήταν στρατευμένος...



έκανε την εμφάνισή του στην κριτική επιτροπή τoυ Μρ Ελλάς 1980 της IFBB ...



όπου και βραβεύθηκε με κύπελλο Αριστείου και Αναγνωρίσεως από την IFBB. Όλα αυτά, στις 8 Ιουνίου του 1980, στο ξενοδοχείο PRESIDENT της Αθήνας.

Σε περίπτωση, Polyneikos, που δεν έχεις τελειώσει την παρουσίασή σου και αυτό το post μου σου χαλάει τη σειρά, εννοείται πως το μεταφέρεις όπου εσύ κρίνεις-πιο πάνω που ταιριάζει και χρονολογικά, στο τέλος της παρουσίασής σου, κλπ.

----------


## Dinosaure

Μια "τεχνική" λεπτομέρεια. Στο Μρ Ελλάς της IFBB του ¨79, η καινοτομία ήταν η ξεχωριστή -αν και ενιαία- κατηγορία εφήβων.
Στο Μρ Ελλάς της IFBB του ¨80, η καινοτομία ήταν η προσθήκη της κατηγορίας υπερβαρέων, 90 +. Έτσι, για την ιστορία....

----------


## Polyneikos

> Συγχαρητήρια για την εξαιρετική και ολοκληρωμένη παρουσίαση, φίλε μου....!!!!
> Δεν άφησες κενά, για να συμπληρώσει κανείς άλλος... 
> Ας μου επιτραπεί μονάχα, στην πολύ όμορφη φωτό με τους Ζαφειρόπουλο (αριστερά του) και Χατζηγεωργίου - Κούκο (δεξιά του) από την τριπλή πρωτιά του Σπύρου, το 1979 στην IFBB, που αποτέλεσε και τετραπλή για την οικογένεια Μπουρνάζου λόγω και της νίκης του αδερφού του στους εφήβους, *να προσθέσω άλλη μία, όπου δίπλα του (δεξιά) βρίσκεται και ο αδερφός του ενώ, τη θέση του Χατζηγεωργίου στην άλλη φωτό που εσύ ανέβασες, έχει "καταλάβει' στο πλάνο ο μεγάλος Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας, δεξιά από τον Κώστα το Μπουρνάζο.. Μετά, ακολουθεί ακόμα δεξιότερα και πάλι ο Γιάννης ο Κούκος. 
> *Επίσης, αριστερά από τον Ζαφειρόπουλο, αν διακρίνω σωστά, βλέπουμε εδώ και τον Αθανασίου τον Πάρη, δεύτερο στη μεσαία κατηγορία των + 70 κιλών.
> Στη δε πρώτη στο πλάνο σειρά, τρίτος από αριστερά πρέπει να είναι ο Jordan, ο Ιορδάνης Λεβεντέλης, αθλητής με μεγάλη πορεία και μετέπειτα πρόεδρος της IFBB, μετά το Θύμιο τον Περσίδη. Λεβεντέλης που, στο συγκεκριμένο αγώνα, κέρδισε την πρωτιά στην ελαφριά κατηγορία, των -70 κιλών.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Οπως επίσης και αυτη που βρίσκεται επιτροπη,δεν την εχω ξαναδει :03. Thumb up: 
Φιλε Δεινόσαυρε,θυμασαι αν σε αυτον τον αγωνα του 1980 ,ειχε κανει guest posing o Κωστογλακης;
Καταλυτικες -οπως παντα- οι αναφορες σου :03. Clap:

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλτατε Polyneikos.... όρκο δεν παίρνω αν είναι και πάλι ο Χατζηγεωργίου! 
Η "βασική", πιο ευδιάκριτη στις φωτό δηλαδή διαφορά τους στο πρόσωπο σε αυτό τον αγώνα, είναι το πιο στενό και στεγνό πρόσωπο και λαιμός του Χρήστου του Χατζηγεωργίου και το φαρδύτερο, πιο γεμάτο πρόσωπο του Βασίλη, με λίγο πιο γεμάτο και το σημείο κάτω από το σαγόνι.... !!!
Όποιος θέλει, ας βάλει δίπλα - δίπλα τις δύο φωτό μας, και ας καταλήξει!!! 
Για να τον βοηθήσω, μπορεί να τσεκάρει και αυτή του Μπουζιάνα, από τον ίδιο αγώνα...



Μια και η αναφορά εδώ είναι αποκλειστικά στο Σπύρο το Μπουρνάζο, αφού βγάλει ο καθένας .... συμπέρασμα και, αν αυτή του Βασίλη δεν την έχεις ήδη, ας την μεταφέρεις αν θες στο "φάκελό του" ....  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :03. Thumb up:  Αλλιώς, απλά τη διαγράφεις, για να μη σου χαλάει το θέμα...!!!!

A, όχι. Ο Κωστογλάκης, δεν ήταν γκεστ πόουζερ το 1980 στο Μρ Ελλάς της IFBB.
Όμως, συνέβαλε ο Γιάννης ο Κωστογλάκης στην επιτυχία της διοργάνωσης, με την προσφορά του ενός "συνεργείου" 6 αθλητών με μπλούζες Κωστογλάκη για να δίνουν τον "τόνο" στον εκτός σκηνής χώρο και με την προσφορά δύο αυτοκινήτων, που μετέφεραν 6 πάγκους και περισσότερα από 500 κιλά βάρη, για τις ανάγκες της προθέρμανσης των διαγωνιζομένων.

 :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εκεί στην φωτο που είναι όλοι πάνω στην σκηνή δίπλα στον γιάννη κούκο πρέπει να είναι ο θόδωρος ο τσουκαλίδης , ενας αθλητής που το 86 όταν τον είχα δεί στο μρ βόρειος ελλάς ήταν σαν άγαλμα .
πραγματικα ωραίες φωτο και δείχνουν όλη την πορεία του σπύρου στο αγωνιστικό ββ 
πολλες εγω τις έχω δεί απο τότε ακόμη απο περιοδικα της εποχής , όπως εκείνη με τον  Αλ  ντιζιένα και ολίβα , και απο το παγκόσμιο της ΝΑΒΒΑ και γιούνιβερς :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dinosaure

Σωστή η "αναγνώρισή σου", Ηλία.... Ο Τσουκαλίδης, είχε βγει δεύτερος στα βαρέα το ¨79, μετά το Σπύρο το Μπουρνάζο....  :03. Thumb up:   :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνεχίζωντας το χρονικο της αγωνιστικης πορείας του Μπουρναζου καταληγουμε στο 1989...Ο επίλογος ενος σπουδαιου αθλητη.....
Εκει που όλοι νομίζαν ότι ο Σπύρος δεν θα ξανακατεβει,ανακοινωνει ότι θα συμμετασχει στο 2ο Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ το οποιο πραγματοποιουταν στις 13 Μαιου στο Σταδιο Ειρηνης και Φιλίας.Με στοχο το Πανελληνιο αλλα και τον Μεσογειακο-Βαλκανικο όπου γίνοταν στην Μαλτα...

















Με αντιπαλους τον Δημητρη Μεντη και τον Καραγαξίδη Δημητρη βγαίνει πρωτος στην βαρια κατηγορία








Απονομη από τον Mike Christian






Με τον Χρηστο Λουδαρο,αρθρογραφο στα Δυναμικα Σπορ και τον Τρυφωνα Καραχαλιο,εκπρόσωπο της Weider στην Ελλάδα

----------


## Dinosaure

Μπράβο Polyneikos.....  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

H φωτό μετά το βίντεο, η μπροστινή ραχιαίων, όλα τα λεφτά.... 
Πρέπει να ταλαιπωρήθηκε σε δίαιτα - αφυδάτωση για τον αγώνα αυτό ο Σπύρος, όσο πολύ λίγες φορές στην καριέρα του ....

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πρέπει να ταλαιπωρήθηκε σε δίαιτα - αφυδάτωση για τον αγώνα αυτό ο Σπύρος, όσο πολύ λίγες φορές στην καριέρα του ....


ο Σπυρος από οσο ξερω στον συγκεκριμενο αγωνα πηγε χωρις να κανει καποιο μεθοδο υδατανθρακωσης ,καθως ηθελε να κανει το τελειωτικο γεμισμα στο Μεσογειακο...Στο Πανελληνιο αγωνιστικε στα 102 κιλα και μετα από λίγες ημερες στο Μεσογειακο ήταν στα 107!

Τελικα μια εβδομαδα μετα το Πανελληνιο ο Σπυρος στην Μαλτα διαγωνιστηκε στο Βαλκανικο οπου βγηκε ο πρωτος και στο Μεσογειακο βγηκε 2ος με 1ο τον Ιταλο Mario Venturi (ο ποιος ευνοηθηκε ξεκαθαρα από τους διοργανωτες,μαλλον ουτε και ο ιδιος θα το πίστεψε ότι κερδισε τον Σπύρο)

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πραγματικα εξαιρετικη κ πληρης αναφορα Πολυνεικε :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dinosaure

Ό,τι στο Πανελλήνιο κατέβηκε χωρίς υδατανθράκωση, είναι προφανέστατο.... Στο Μεσογειακό, τα ... μάτια του είχαν επιστρέψει στη θέση τους...!

Επίσης, η υπεροχή του επί του Venturi, είναι εξόφθαλμη.. Σε χέρια, πόδια, γεμίσματα στήθους - πλάτης. Γι' αυτό ο Ιταλός τον απέφευγε επί σκηνής κι ο Σπύρος τον ... κυνηγούσε! 

Ο Μπουρνάζος, με ό,τι του δόθηκε εκ γενετής, έκανε περισσότερα από όσα ήταν δυνατό να συμβούν. 
Αν αυτό το παιδί είχε μια διαφορετική σκελετική κατασκευή στους ώμους του, θα είχε γκρεμίσει πολλούς πύργους του διεθνούς στερεώματος. Επίσης, αν είχε γεννηθεί ή, έστω, μετακινηθεί σε παιδική ηλικία, σε Αμερική ή Γερμανία....

Η μουσική επιλογή του στο ποζάρισμά του, σήμα κατατεθέν του Σπύρου στους μεγάλους αγώνες, με έστειλε μακρινό ταξίδι......

Επίσης, οι εικόνες από το backstage..... Το ζέσταμα.  Έβλεπα τις εικόνες και...με συνέλαβα να μυρίζω λάδι με άρωμα καρύδας... Το προτιμούσα, βλέπεις....
Αααχχχχ... τελικά, "πρώτα βγαίνει η ψυχή από τον άνθρωπο και μετά το χούι", όπως επιγραμματικά το διατυπώνει και ο σοφός λαός!!

Όλοι, όταν μυρίζουν λάδι θυμούνται παραλίες και καλοκαίρι και, ο άρρωστος.....

Θυμάμαι, το φίλο μου το Μανώλη το Τζινίδη... Καλή του ώρα. Εκείνο το απόγευμα, που μιιλούσαμε στο γυμναστήριο του Αθλητή, στη Σταδίου.
"Τώρα, για σένα οι αγώνες θα είναι μια γλυκιά ανάμνηση, μου είχε πει".... Γλυκόπικρη, φίλε Μανώλη. Γλυκόπικρη...!! Σαν κάθε ανάμνηση αγαπημένου, που χάθηκε από τη ζωή μας.....

Να είσαι καλά, φίλε Polyneikos..... ΚΑΙ για αυτή την Κυριακάτικη, φθινοπωρινή νοσταλγία.
Την οποία, συνοδεύω στο σπίτι με το Boat on the river.....

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> *WABBA Mr Υφηλιος 17.11.1984 (Ρωμη)
> 
> *Κατοπιν διαβουλευσεων ο Σπυρος αποφασίζει το 1984 να προετοιμαστει για το Μρ Υφηλιος που πραγματοποιούταν στην Ρωμη.
> Η προετοιμασία του θα γινοταν στην Γερμανία (Μοναχο) όπου εκει θα φιλοξενουταν από τον παλιο αθλητη Νικο Καρανικόλα,μαζί με τον φίλο του και γνωστο αθλητη Ηλια Παγιαννίδη.
> Η προετοιμασία ηταν σκληρη και ο Σπύρος αποφασισμενος να κανει μια σπουδαια εμφανιση...
> 
> Φωρογραφίες απο την προετοιμασία του.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31703
> ...


Σε αυτον τον αγωνα,συμφωνα με ενα εξαιρετικο κ συνχρονως συγκηνητικο ρεπορταζ του Ηλια Παγιαννιδη ,που ειχε παει στην προετημασια του Σπυρου στην Γερμανια για να τον εμψυχωσει ,ηταν σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση και του αξιζε πολυ καλητερη θεση εαν δεν ειχε την ατυχια για το τεχνικο προβλημα.
Συγκεκριμενα λιγο πριν τους προκριματικους ,ο Τασος Μωρος του εδωσε να πιει μια γουλια οινοπνευματωδη ,ισως για λιγο τονωση δεν ξερω , κ ο Σπυρος παρασυρομενος ισως απο την διψα του ηπιε 2 3 γουλιες.  Αυτο ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα ο αφιδατομενος οργανισμος του να το ρουφιξει σαν σφουγγαρι κ στους προκριματικους να μην αισθανοταν καλα.  Στους τελικους βεβαια ηταν ενας αλλος Σπυρος ,αλλα η ζημια στα αποτελεσματα ειχε ηδη γινει.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ό,τι στο Πανελλήνιο κατέβηκε χωρίς υδατανθράκωση, είναι προφανέστατο.... Στο Μεσογειακό, τα ... μάτια του είχαν επιστρέψει στη θέση τους...!
> 
> Επίσης, η υπεροχή του επί του Venturi, είναι εξόφθαλμη.. Σε χέρια, πόδια, γεμίσματα στήθους - πλάτης. Γι' αυτό ο Ιταλός τον απέφευγε επί σκηνής κι ο Σπύρος τον ... κυνηγούσε! 
> 
> Ο Μπουρνάζος, με ό,τι του δόθηκε εκ γενετής, έκανε περισσότερα από όσα ήταν δυνατό να συμβούν. 
> Αν αυτό το παιδί είχε μια διαφορετική σκελετική κατασκευή στους ώμους του, θα είχε γκρεμίσει πολλούς πύργους του διεθνούς στερεώματος. Επίσης, αν είχε γεννηθεί ή, έστω, μετακινηθεί σε παιδική ηλικία, σε Αμερική ή Γερμανία....
> 
> Η μουσική επιλογή του στο ποζάρισμά του, σήμα κατατεθέν του Σπύρου στους μεγάλους αγώνες, με έστειλε μακρινό ταξίδι......
> 
> ...


Φιλε Δεινοσαυρε οι νοσταλγικες σου αναμνησεις με ενα μικρο βαθμο μελαγχολίας συνοδευουν μια χρυση εποχη του bodybuilding και παραλληλα μια πιο αγνη,γνησια σταση και αγαπη των αθλητων για το "σιδερενιο αθλημα" :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Σε αυτον τον αγωνα,συμφωνα με ενα εξαιρετικο κ συνχρονως συγκηνητικο ρεπορταζ του Ηλια Παγιαννιδη ,που ειχε παει στην προετημασια του Σπυρου στην Γερμανια για να τον εμψυχωσει ,ηταν σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση και του αξιζε πολυ καλητερη θεση εαν δεν ειχε την ατυχια για το τεχνικο προβλημα.
> Συγκεκριμενα λιγο πριν τους προκριματικους ,ο Τασος Μωρος του εδωσε να πιει μια γουλια οινοπνευματωδη ,ισως για λιγο τονωση δεν ξερω , κ ο Σπυρος παρασυρομενος ισως απο την διψα του ηπιε 2 3 γουλιες.  Αυτο ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα ο αφιδατομενος οργανισμος του να το ρουφιξει σαν σφουγγαρι κ στους προκριματικους να μην αισθανοταν καλα.  Στους τελικους βεβαια ηταν ενας αλλος Σπυρος ,αλλα η ζημια στα αποτελεσματα ειχε ηδη γινει.


Εχω διαβασει το αρθρο του Παγιαννίδη σχετικα με την προετοιμασία του Σπυρου για αυτον τον αγωνα αλλα και τις ωρες του αγωνα.
Οντως ετσι ειναι,διψωντας υπερβολικα ο Σπύρος,ζητησε να πιει λίγο ρουμι αλλα τελικα ηπιε αρκετα περισσότερο.
Το σωμα του αφυδατωμενο τραβηξε όλο το οινοπνευμα και τον διελυσε σε σημειο να ιδρωνει αφυσικα στην σκηνη και  να μην μπορει να συνεχισει τον αγωνα,ποζαρωντας μηχανικα και ανορεκτα.
Τελικα τα καταφερε,καθως και  να κανει και το ατομικο του ποζαρισμα μεχρι που σωριαστηκε στα αποδυτηρια..
Και βεβαιως στα τελικα ηταν ενας αλλος Σπύρος αλλα όπως σωστα ανεφερες η ζημια ειχε γινει...Σπουδαια η αναφορα σου σε αυτο τον αγωνα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Εχω διαβασει το αρθρο του Παγιαννίδη σχετικα με την προετοιμασία του Σπυρου για αυτον τον αγωνα αλλα και τις ωρες του αγωνα.
> Οντως ετσι ειναι,διψωντας υπερβολικα ο Σπύρος,ζητησε να πιει λίγο ρουμι αλλα τελικα ηπιε αρκετα περισσότερο.
> Το σωμα του αφυδατωμενο τραβηξε όλο το οινοπνευμα και τον διελυσε σε σημειο να ιδρωνει αφυσικα στην σκηνη και  να μην μπορει να συνεχισει τον αγωνα,ποζαρωντας μηχανικα και ανορεκτα.
> Τελικα τα καταφερε,καθως και  να κανει και το ατομικο του ποζαρισμα μεχρι που σωριαστηκε στα αποδυτηρια..
> Και βεβαιως στα τελικα ηταν ενας αλλος Σπύρος αλλα όπως σωστα ανεφερες η ζημια ειχε γινει...Σπουδαια η αναφορα σου σε αυτο τον αγωνα


Φοβερο το συγκεκριμενο αρθρο του Παγιαννιδη ,αναφερομενο στην προετοιμασια κ τον αγωνα του Σπυρου :03. Clapping:

----------


## Dinosaure

Αντί να μας "βάζετε στην πρίζα" με τις αναφορές σας, δεν το σκανάρετε να το ανεβάσετε αυτό το άρθρο, να το διαβάσουμε κι εμείς;;;  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αντί να μας "βάζετε στην πρίζα" με τις αναφορές σας, δεν το σκανάρετε να το ανεβάσετε αυτό το άρθρο, να το διαβάσουμε κι εμείς;;;


Το καλεσμα του Δεινοσαυρου δεν θα μπορουσε να με αφησει αδιαφορο..Αφιερωμενο φίλε Δεινοσαυρε,νομιζω ότι θα σου αρεσει

----------


## Dinosaure

SOS...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Βλέπω μονάχα 6 πολύχρωμα εικονιδιάκια, που είναι απολύτως ανενεργά....
Πού πήγε το άρθρο;;;;;;;;; Οι υπόλοιποι, το βλέπετε...;;;;;;;;;;
 :01. Unsure:   :01. Confused:   :01. eek:

----------


## Polyneikos

> SOS...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Βλέπω μονάχα 6 πολύχρωμα εικονιδιάκια, που είναι απολύτως ανενεργά....
> Πού πήγε το άρθρο;;;;;;;;; Οι υπόλοιποι, το βλέπετε...;;;;;;;;;;


Ελπίζω φιλε Δεινοσαυρε να την βλεπεις την συνεντευξη...
Θα σε ανταμείψω για την καθυστερηση της απαντησης μου στο ερωτημα σου με τις φωτογραφίες που θα ακολουθησουν..

----------


## Polyneikos

> Επίσης, να αναφέρω πως, στο κενό των δύο ετών, 80 - 81, που ο Σπύρος ήταν στρατευμένος...
> 
> έκανε την εμφάνισή του στην κριτική επιτροπή τoυ Μρ Ελλάς 1980 της IFBB ...
> 
> 
> 
> όπου και βραβεύθηκε με κύπελλο Αριστείου και Αναγνωρίσεως από την IFBB. Όλα αυτά, στις 8 Ιουνίου του 1980, στο ξενοδοχείο PRESIDENT της Αθήνας.



Ας παρω λοιπον πασα από αυτη την φωτογραφία για να κανω μια αναδρομη με φωτογραφίες του Μπουρναζου,απο περιοδους εντονες της αγωνιστικης του περιόδου....Και όχι μονο....


Ο Σπυρος στον ίδιο αγωνα,στην κριτικη επιτροπή...





Παραλαμβανωντας το βραβείο που προαναφερθηκε από τον πρόεδρο εκεινη την περιοδο της IFBB,Σταυρο Τριανταφυλλίδη







30 χρόνια μετα...




Ο Σπύρος σε ηλικία 19 χρονων!!





Με τον φίλο του και γνωστο πρωταθλητη της εποχης Φραγκίσκο Μπατή





1979,συναντηση με τον θρύλο Arnold




Λίγα χρόνια μετα,οι 2 φίλοι ξανασυναντιούνται




Με τον γνωστο αθλητη (θα τον θυμαστε όσοι εχετε παρακολουθησει το Pumping Iron),Μike Katz

----------


## NASSER

Όλες οι φωτο είναι ιστορικές και το αρχείο πολύ πλούσιο για τους φίλους αναγνώστες του φόρουμ  :01. Smile: 
Φυσικά υπάρχει συνέχεια με φωτο και αναμνήσεις για τους παλιούς. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

σε αυτην που ειναι *19* χρονων ειναι απιστευτος.... :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Tasos Green

> σε αυτην που ειναι *19* χρονων ειναι απιστευτος....


+10000000000000  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

ετσι θελω να γίνω! ουτε περισσότερο ουτε λιγότερο!

----------


## Polyneikos

Εξιστορωντας την ζωη και την πορεία του Σπυρου μεσα από αυτο το αρθρο,περα από τους γνωστους μας πρωταθλητες που αποτελουσαν παρεα του Σπύρου,υπάρχουν αρκετοι φίλοι του και θαυμαστες που εμειναν πιστά κοντα του όλα αυτα τα χρονια με ισχυρους δεσμους φιλιας.
Ενας από αυτους ειναι ο Θανασης Τσιβίλης,παιδικός και αδελφικός φίλος του Σπύρου.




Δευτεροετής στη Ιατρική, γυρίζοντας  από το γυμναστήριο ένα ατύχημα με την μηχανή του στέρησε το όνειρο για πρωταθλητισμό στο bb. 
Oπως μας είπε ο Σπύρος, ο Θανάσης δυνατός χαρακτήρας εκ φύσεως προσγειώθηκε στην πραγματικότητα, στο εδώ και τώρα και μετά από 2 χρονιά άρχισε πάλι προπονήσεις αν και καθισμένος στο καροτσάκι έκανε όσες ασκήσεις ήταν εφικτές.
 Όταν ηρθε στην Αθηνά γυμναζόταν μαζί με το Σπύρο στο γυμναστήριο του και συγχρόνως έκανε και ρίψεις δισκου,ακοντιο και σφαίρα.






Έφτασε μέσα από τη θέληση, την επιμονή και την επιμονή να γίνει επανελλημενως πρωταθλητής Ελλάδος και να συμπεριληφθεί στην ομάδα παραολυμπιονικων και να γίνει κάτοχος του παγκοσμίου πρωταθλήματος στη σφαίρα.
Δεν σταμάτησε ποτέ να γυμνάζεται και να παίζουν και ρακέτες με το Σπύρο ακόμη και σήμερα.
Ο Θανάσης, μας είπε ο Σπύρος, δεν είναι μονό πρωταθλητής στίβου αλλά και της ζωής.
Δεν τον αντιμετώπισε ποτέ ως άτομο με ειδικές ανάγκες αλλά σαν ίσο όπως όλους τους ανθρώπους.
Εξάλλου η αναπηρία όπως λέει ο Θανάσης είναι στα μυαλά των ανθρώπων και όχι στο σώμα.




Εγω προσωπικα θυμαμαι τον Θαναση Τσιβίλη από ενα αρθρο του-καταθεση ψυχης- για τον φίλο του Σπύρο,στο περιοδικο SuperMan.
Το δημοσιευω για να το διαβασετε.

----------


## Dreiko

απλα ΣΥΓΚΛΟΝΙΣΤΙΚΟ!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
Χιλια συγχαρητηρια κωστα για αυτο το αφιερωμα! :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

κακώς δεν αναφέρθηκε πιο μπροστά αυτό το θέμα ,αλλα έτσι έγινε πολύ ωραία η αναφορα με φωτο,  γιατι όσοι γνωρίζουν καλα τον Σπύρο ξέρουν πολύ καλα την φιλία του με τον Θανάση Τσιβίλη , ακόμη και φωτο απο περιοδικά μαζί και εμφανήσεις σε αγώνες .

είναι κάτι που χαρακτηρίζει τον σπύρο , όχι απλα να συμπαραστέκετε σε άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες (γιατι όπως αναφέρθηκε ποτε δεν είδε τον θανάση έτσι αλλα σαν ενα φυσιολογικό άνθρωπο.)αλλα να σέβετε και να εκτιμάει φιλιες , γι αυτό και έχει αληθινούς φίλους που τον αγαπάν πραγματικα σε κάθε γωνιά της Ελλάδας , αυτο το βλέπω εγω εδω πάνω στην βόρειο Ελλάδα , που όταν έρχετε στα μέρη μου πόσοι φίλοι έρχονται να τον δούν και να πούν δυό κουβέντες  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ σημαντική η αναφορά στο Θανάση Τσιβίλη, ειδικά για όσους γνωρίζουν την ιστόρια αυτού του αθλητή και τη σχέση του με το Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο.

Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά τον αδερφό του Θανάση, το Χρήστο Τσιβίλη, που μου έχει αναφέρει επανελημένα τις διαρκίσεις του αδερφού του που αποτελούν πραγματικούς άθλους, και μου έδειχνε με περηφάνεια φωτογραφίες του από τις διάφορες δραστηριότητες και διακρίσεις του καθώς και κάποια φωτογραφία με το Σπύρο που κουβαλάει πάντα μαζί του.

ΜΒ

----------


## ελμερ

Πολυ καλο να βλεπουμε και στιγμες απ τη συμπεριφορα του Σπυρου οπως αυτη......περα απ την τεραστια πορεια του ειναι ακομα μεγαλυτερος Ανθρωπος!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:   :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Η φιλία του Σπύρου και του Θαναση Τσιβίλη είναι πραγματική και ο Σπύρος τον αναφέρει πολύ συχνά. Το αφιέρωμα άργησε αλλά δεν ξεχάστηκε καθώς έπρεπε να το υποστηρίξουμε με φωτογραφικό υλικό που πραγματικά είναι αξιόλογο!!!
Οι δυο φίλου συνεχίζουν να βρίσκονται και να διασκεδάζουν μαζί αλλά και να γυμνάζονται ανελειπώς.
Συγχαρητήρια για άλλη μια φορά στο Θανάση Τσιβίλη  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dinosaure

Polyneikos, ΧΙΛΙΑ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ γι¨αυτή τη συνέχεια παρουσίασης του Σπύρου......  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Εξαιρετική δουλειά....!!! 

Όσο για το άρθρο ..... ανενεργά και πάλι μου βγαίνουν τα εικονίδια αλλά....δεν πειράζει. Έψαξα το αρχείο μου και είδα πως το έχω... Απλά, ποτέ δεν είχα προσέξει από ποιον ήταν γραμμένο. Οπότε, άκουσα για τον Ηλία και πίστεψα πως επρόκειτο για κάποιο άλλο.... Αυτά κάνω και ταλαιπωρώ άδικα τον κόσμο..!  :01. Wink:

----------


## Galthazar

στα 19 του και ηταν ετσι? Δηλαδη εμεις τι προσπαθουμε τοτε τοσο καιρο? :01. Razz: 
Παντως σε ο,τι ηλικια και να ειναι παντα καταφερνει και εχει ενα αψεγαδιαστο και ωραιο σωμα!!ΑΞΙΟΣ  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 


Στην επομενη απο αυτη που ειναι 19 σε τι ηλικια ειναι?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Στην επομενη απο αυτη που ειναι 19 σε τι ηλικια ειναι?


Σε αυτη την φωτογραφία ο Σπυρος ειναι 31 χρονων,το 1988,όταν και προετοιμαζόταν για Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο το 1989 και τους Μεσογειακους.

----------


## Galthazar

> Σε αυτη την φωτογραφία ο Σπυρος ειναι 31 χρονων,το 1988,όταν και προετοιμαζόταν για Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο το 1989 και τους Μεσογειακους.



ευχαριστω polyneike... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dinosaure

Κοίταζα, βρε παιδιά, την καταπληκτική φωτογραφία του Σπύρου στα 19 του..... και εκείνη με την ένδειξη 16-8-11....
Τι στην ευχή έχει κάνει ο άνθρωπος....;;;;;!!!!! Ξεκίνησε με ένα καταπληκτικό κορμί, έγινε ο κορυφαίος Έλληνας body buiilder και, όταν τα "παράτησε", ξανάγινε στα 52 του όπως ήταν στα 19 του..... Για να μην πω καλύτερος......
Θα μας τρελάνει ο Σπύρος, μου φαίνεται.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :01. Unsure:   :01. Razz:   :02. Shock:   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  
 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:   :01. Wink: 

Όσο για εκείνη με τον Mike Katz..... όπως και με τον Άρνυ, φυσικά... Πραγματικό ταξίδι. Όπως πολύ σωστά σημειώθηκε...στη χρονομηχανή και πίσω στην εποχή του Pumping Iron... Στις εικόνες και στις ταινίες, που αποτέλεσαν την έμπνευσή μας, όταν ήμασταν νέοι.....
Εκείνο το επικό.... O Ηρακλής στη Νέα Υόρκη, του 1969, με τον Άρνολντ σε αυτό που θεωρώ την καλύτερη φόρμα της ζωής του, γύρω στα 21 χρόνια του, το θυμάται κανείς;;;;;;;
 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  

Να είσαι καλά, φίλε Polyneikos..... Δίνεις στους γέρους "το φαί" τους!!!! Αναμνήσεις και πάλι αναμνήσεις...!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Εκείνο το επικό.... O Ηρακλής στη Νέα Υόρκη, του 1969, με τον Άρνολντ σε αυτό που θεωρώ την καλύτερη φόρμα της ζωής του, γύρω στα 21 χρόνια του, το θυμάται κανείς;;;;;;;
>  
> 
> Να είσαι καλά, φίλε Polyneikos..... Δίνεις στους γέρους "το φαί" τους!!!! Αναμνήσεις και πάλι αναμνήσεις...!!


Eγω την θυμαμαι την ταινια,μαλιστα ειχε και ελληνικη μουσικη μεσα,αν το θυμαμαι τοσο καλα. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Μεινε συντονισμενος φιλε Δεινοσαυρε,ο χειμωνας που ερχεται θα εχει πολυ υλικο,"ψωμι" για τους παλιους :08. Toast:

----------


## Dinosaure

Άψογη η μνήμη σου, αγαπητέ.....





 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Φυσικά και παραμένω σε άμεση επαφή  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Dinosaure

Εννοείται, φίλε Polyneikos, σβήνεις την προηγούμενη και άσχετη με το topic δημοσίευση - όπως και αυτή εδώ άλλωστε. Απλά, για να το δεις το ανέβασα....

----------


## Polyneikos

> Εννοείται, φίλε Polyneikos, σβήνεις την προηγούμενη και άσχετη με το topic δημοσίευση - όπως και αυτή εδώ άλλωστε. Απλά, για να το δεις το ανέβασα....


Kανενα πρόβλημα φιλε Δεινοσαυρε,στην ροη μιας συζητησης υπαρχουν παντα παραπλευρες αναφορες σε αλλα πρόσωπα ή γεγονοτα.
 :03. Thumb up: 


Τωρα τρεις φωτογραφίες που θα μας πανε ακομα πιο πίσω,ισως το κιτρινισμα τους δωσουν μια αλλη χροια στην αξία τους...

Ο μαθητης με τον δασκαλο: Ο Σπύρος για αρκετο καιρο γυμναζόταν στο γυμναστηριο του Γιαννη Κωστογλακη,πριν να ανοίξει το δικο του..









Ο Σπύρος σε μικρη ηλικια μαζί με τον Κωστα (Gas) Γιαννακόπουλο

----------


## Muscleboss

:02. Shock:  Σοκ και δέος! Κωστογλάκης και Μπουρνάζος να ποζάρουν μαζί...Φωτογραφικό υλικό ιστορικής αξίας για μουσείο (για όσους μπορούν να εκτιμήσουν την αξία τους)! Κωστα ευχαριστούμε  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Το ιστορικό φωτογραφικό υλικό μπορεί να το δει καποιος μόνο στο  :bodybuilding.gr:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραίο και σπάνιο φωτο υλικό , πραγματικά μουσιακού χαρακτήρα , έχω και γω με τον Μαικ Κατς μια φωτο στην νεα υόρκη το 99 και όταν τού είπα έλα να βγούμε φωτο απόρησε και λέει με θυμάσαι? λέω και πολύ καλα ειδικα απο το πάμπινκ άιρον , σεμνός αθλητής και αγαπητός .

χαίρεσαι να κοιτάς τέτοιες παλιές φωτο και πιστεύω ακόμη και οι νέοι που δεν γνώρησαν το ββ εκείνη την εποχή, τις βλέπουν με ενδιαφέρον 

ειδικα εκείνες με μπουρνάζο κωστογλάκη  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dinosaure

Εμείς, φίλε Ηλία, δε θα δούμε τη φωτογραφία σου με τον Mike;;;  :01. Smile:

----------


## Mythonas

Απλά δεν υπάρχουν λόγια  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Εμείς, φίλε Ηλία, δε θα δούμε τη φωτογραφία σου με τον Mike;;;


τι να κάνω δεινόσαυρε εγω δεν είμαι καλός στην αρχειοθέτηση , αλλα επειδή το είπα  και εσύ το ζήτησες  έκανα μια εξερεύνηση και ευτυχώς την βρήκα εύκολα
Νεα Υόρκη Μανχαταν 23-5-99 Ναιτ Οφ Τσαμπιον

----------


## Dinosaure

Να είσαι καλά φίλε...!!! Ευχαριστώ!!!  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 
Εξαιρετική....  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Tην επόμενη σειρα φωτογραφιων τις ξεχωρισα από το αρχείο του ως κομβικες....


Συσσσωμη η παρεα στο γυμναστηριο του Κωστογλακη....



ο Σπύρος το 1976,στον πρωτο του αγωνα






Ο Σπύρος αναμεσα στον Ηλια Συκινιωτη (αριστερα του Σπύρου όπως κοιταμε) και την Δημητρη Γκιουλεα το 1978..
Βγηκε 3ος σε αυτη την κατηγορία .





ΜR Oδύσσεια 1985






Με τον Γιαννη Κωστογλακη





Με τον Σπύρο Φραντζια,εναν αθλητη που ήταν κοντα στον Σπύρο από μικρη ηλικια



ο Σπυρος Φραντζιας εφυγε από κοντα μας και σε εναν αγωνα της Wabba γινεται ενας τελευταιος χαιρετισμος προς τον αθλητη,με παρουσα την οικογενεια του και καποιους φιλους του (Βασιλης Μπουζιανας ,Δημητρης Γκιουλέας)





Σπυρος Μπουρναζος - Βασιλης Μπουζιανας,1979,προετοιμασια για το Παγκοσμιο της IFBB στο Oχαϊο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

κώστα όλο εκπλήξεις είσαι , έχεις πολλούς άσσους στο μανίκι σου , αυτο το σεντούκι πρέπει να έχει πολύ πράμα μέσα , αρχαιολογικό θησαυρό  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Το έβαλες λίγο πιο βαθιά το χέρι στο σεντούκι Κώστα  :01. Smile Wide: 
Αυτες οι φώτο είναι συλλεκτικές και φυσικά βλέπουν πρώτη φορά το φως της δημοσιότητας.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

:


> Το έβαλες λίγο πιο βαθιά το χέρι στο σεντούκι Κώστα 
> Αυτες οι φώτο είναι συλλεκτικές και φυσικά βλέπουν πρώτη φορά το φως της δημοσιότητας.


+1000 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dinosaure

Πραγματικά πολύ ιδιαίτερο υλικό, φίλε Polyneikos.....
Ειδικά, η φωτογραφία από τον αποχαιρετισμό στον άλλο Σπύρο. Και εκείνη μαζί με το Μπουρνάζο......
................................................................................


Πάντως, αφού το χρειάζεσαι ακόμα.....τουλάχιστον πρέπει να μου πεις τη μάρκα και το μοντέλο του scaner σου...!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Να βαλω και μερικες φωτογραφίες απο την περιοδο θητειας του Σπυρο όπου διατηρουνταν σε πολυ καλα επίπεδα 

Καλοκαιρι 1980,μαζι με καποιους φίλους σε παραλία της Θεσσαλονίκης,μαζι με τον Ηλια Παγιαννίδη και τον Δημητρη Παπαντωνη,τους αλλους δεν τους αναγνωριζω











1981,παραλληλα με την θητεια του προετοιμαζοταν για το Παγκόσμιο στο Καιρο,εναν αγωνα που τελικα ο Σπυρος δεν πηγε καθως για ανεξηγητους λογους η αποστολη εφυγε χωρις εκεινον.
Τελικα για να μην αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα με τον στρατο επειδη ειχε εξασφαλισει αδειες για την προετοιμασία του,συμμετείχε σε στρατιωτικους αγωνες μποξ όπου  βγηκε 2ος,χωρις μαλιστα να αγωνιστει στον τελικο.
Του εγιναν προτασεις να συνεχισει καριερα στην πυγμαχια αλλα τον  Σπύρο τον ειχε κερδισει ηδη το bodybuilding..

----------


## RAMBO

κωστα πιστεω οτι εχεις περισσοτερες φωτογραφιες και απο τους ιδιους τους  αθλητες :03. Clap:

----------


## vaggan

παιδια ο σπυρος ο φρατζιας σχετικα μικρος δεν ηταν?50 με 55?απο τι εφυγε???παντως η φωτο που ειναι στη θαλασσα και τους χαλβαδιαζει η κοπελια ειναι ολα τα λεφτα

----------


## LION

Kώστα,ο αθλητής κάτω με το κόκκινο μαγιό,είναι ο Μενέλαος Μπαιμπούτης! :03. Thumb up: 

Καλά το "σεντούκι" σου είναι τρύπιο από κάτω κι επικοινωνεί με αίθουσα!!!ΑΤΕΛΕΙΩΤΟ! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## LION



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλα θυμάσε χρήστο ο μενέλαος ο μπαιμπούτης είναι στην φωτο :03. Thumb up:  ο άλλος μόνο που είναι στον κορμό του δέντρου επειδη είναι λοξά δεν αναγνωρίζετε , ο μενέλαος κατα την διάρκεια της στρατιωτικής του θητείας ήταν στην καβάλα και γυμναζόταν στο γυμναστήριο του τσοπουρίδη - μαστροθανάση πολύ δυνατός αθλητής ήταν ο μενέλαος , στην καβάλα όταν έκανε σκουώτ δεν έφταναν τα κιλα να γυμναστούν οι άλλοι.

αυτες τις φωτο τι θυμάμε απο περιοδικά της εποχής ,ο σπύρος ακόμη και κατα την διάρκεια της στρατιωτικής του θητείας βρισκόταν σε καταπληκτική κατάσταση , γιατι εκτός του ότι όσο μπορούσε και το επέτρεπαν οι συνθήκες κρατιόταν σε φόρμα , είχε γενικά καλή φυσική κατάσταση , σωματότυπο , αλλα και κάτι που μετράει στο ββ ψιλή επιδερμίδα με λεπτές κλειδώσεις , με αποτέλεσμα και σε παγκόσμια που κατέβαινε να κοντράρει πολύ βαρύτερους αθλητές , δείχνοντας πολύ βαρύτερος 
πολύ ωραίο υλικό :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## LION

> καλα θυμάσε χρήστο *ο μενέλαος ο μπαιμπούτης* είναι στην φωτο ο άλλος μόνο που είναι στον κορμό του δέντρου επειδη είναι λοξά δεν αναγνωρίζετε , ο μενέλαος κατα την διάρκεια της στρατιωτικής του θητείας ήταν στην καβάλα και γυμναζόταν στο γυμναστήριο του τσοπουρίδη - μαστροθανάση πολύ δυνατός αθλητής ήταν ο μενέλαος , στην καβάλα όταν έκανε σκουώτ δεν έφταναν τα κιλα να γυμναστούν οι άλλοι.



Αναφερθήκαμε στον Μενέλαο σε μια συζήτηση που είχαμε με τον κ.Μπουρνάζο,τον Οκτώβριο!
Ο Μενέλαος Μπαιμπούτης διατηρεί γυμναστήριο στις Σέρρες από τότε, μετά τους παραπάνω αγώνες κι εκεί άρχισα πλέον συστηματικά, την προπόνηση με τα βάρη. Ηταν τότε το μοναδικό οργανωμένο γυμναστήριο, αφού είχε κλείσει ήδη του Ανέστη και του Γιούλη!
Μιλάμε για *"θηριώδη"* αθλητή για τα δεδομένα της εποχής(με ύψος  περίπου στο 1.85 και κιλά κοντά στα 110-120)! :02. Shock: 
Θυμάμαι κι εγώ αυτά που αναφέρεις!Τα ζούσα από κοντά! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μερικες σπανιες φωτογραφίες του Σπυρου από το προσωπικο του αρχείο

Δεκεμβριος 1979,η χρονια του Σπύρου,3 τιτλοι σε μια ημερα,σε ηλικια 21 ετων...









1 μηνα νωρίτερα,όταν αγωνιστηκε στο Παγκόσμιο της IFBB στο Οχαιο










1984,Παγκόσμιο στην Ρωμη,εμφανη τα σημαδια της σκληρης δίαιτας του Σπυρου
















Μια παρεα πρωταθλητων στο Συνταγμα σε βραδυνη εξοδο
Μπουρναζος-Μωρος-Μπατης-Κουκος-Παγιαννίδης-Καρανικόλας και ο επιστηθιος φίλος του Σπύρου, Σπυρακος

*





Τελικα καποιοι δεν αντιστάθηκαν στην ιδέα ενος ποζαρισματος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> *
> Μια παρεα πρωταθλητων στο Συνταγμα σε βραδυνη εξοδο
> Μπουρναζος-Μωρος-Μπατης-Κουκος-Παγιαννίδης-Καρανικόλας και ο επιστηθιος φίλος του Σπύρου, Σπυρακος
> *


Ιστορικό team... :03. Bowdown: 

Σε μια εποχή που οι πρωταθλητές bodybuilding έμοιαζαν με ρούχα συνηθισμένοι άνθρωποι :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## GREEK POWER

Εγω απο την αλλη επρεπε να δω  τις παραπανω φωτο για να καταλαβω το αβαταρ του polyneikos μιας και ειναι αγνωριστος ο  Σπυρος. :02. Shock:

----------


## m3ssias

> Αναφερθήκαμε στον Μενέλαο σε μια συζήτηση που είχαμε με τον κ.Μπουρνάζο,τον Οκτώβριο!
> Ο Μενέλαος Μπαιμπούτης διατηρεί γυμναστήριο στις Σέρρες από τότε, μετά τους παραπάνω αγώνες κι εκεί άρχισα πλέον συστηματικά, την προπόνηση με τα βάρη. Ηταν τότε το μοναδικό οργανωμένο γυμναστήριο, αφού είχε κλείσει ήδη του Ανέστη και του Γιούλη!
> Μιλάμε για *"θηριώδη"* αθλητή για τα δεδομένα της εποχής(με ύψος  περίπου στο 1.85 και κιλά κοντά στα 110-120)!
> Θυμάμαι κι εγώ αυτά που αναφέρεις!Τα ζούσα από κοντά!


ποποοοο ο μενιος ειναι !!!!!! αμα δεν το λεγατε δεν θα το καταλαβαινα με τπτ....ειναι πιτσιρικας σ αυτη την φοτο.... εμεις μεγαλωσαμε μεσα στον ατλα, ο μενιος ειναι ακομη εκει κι κρατιεται καλα! τον ειχα προλαβει κ εγω οταν ημουν μικροτερος σε πολυ καλη φορμα.....
ο μενιος εχει υψος 1,85 και σε ογκο εφτανε τα 100-105 κιλα ενψ στους αγωνες κατεβαινε γυρω στα 95 αν δεν κανω λαθος.....
αυτο που με κανε παντα εντυπωση ηταν τα ποδια του, ξεχωριζε γιατι ηταν παντα τεραστια και υπερβολικα κομματιασμενα....οταν επιανε φορμα δεν πιστευω να εχω δει καλυτερα ποδια απο κοντα....
Μπραβο ρε παιδια, αμα δει ο μενιος εδω φοτο του 8α χαρει πολυ, με ρωτουσε συχνα αμα ανεβασαν καμια φοτο στο φορουμ απο τις παλιες....

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια επίσκεψη στο γυμναστηριο του Μπουρναζου δεν θα μπορουσε να  μην συνοδευτει και απο μια "old school" προπονηση.




Τα μηχανηματα στο γυμναστηριο -πλην μιας μηχανης δικεφαλων- ειναι όλα χειροποιητα φτιαγμενα,μελετημενα και κατασκευασμενα από τον ίδιο.
Ειναι τα ίδια από το 1983,από τοτε που ανοίχτηκε το θρυλικο γυμναστηριο,Athens Gym λεγόταν τότε,ανημερα μαλιστα στην γιορτή του Σπύρου,12 Δεκεμβρίου.
Φυσικα ειναι όλα 100% λειτουργικα και συντηρημενα και αυτο που σχολιαζαμε με τον Σπύρο κατα την προπονηση ειναι ότι τα κιλα είναι κιλα,σε αντίθεση με πολλα γυμναστηρια όπου οι πλακες στις τροχαλίες τερματίζονται ευκολα.



Μεγαλη μου τιμη να με εχει παρτενερ ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος,εστω και σε μια προπονηση,δεν τολμω να πω ότι ήταν ενα παιδικο μου όνειρο γιατι από την αρχη της ενασχόλησης μου με το αθλημα ούτε να το φανταστω δεν θα μπορουσα...
Περιττο να αναφερω πως οι συμβουλες του και η παρουσία του  σε πιεζουν αλλα και σε ωθουν να προπονηθεις στο 110%.ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΣ :05. Weights: 


Μερικες αναμνηστικες φωτογραφιες

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ ωραίες φώτο !!!
Μην ξεχνάμε πως 3 Δεκεμβρίου είναι προγραμματισμένο στο γυμαστήριο του Σπύρου το 1o Atlas Challenge by Bodybuilding.gr
Ίσως ο πιο κατάλληλος και ο πιο σεβαστός χώρος για ένα event που γίνεται καθαρά από αγάπη στο σιδερένιο άθλημα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ ωραίες φωτο κώστα και αυτα που λές για τον σπύρο είναι γεγονός και κοινή διαπίστωση , έχει το χάρισμα να εμπνέει και είναι ο καλύτερος παρτενέρ για προπόνηση , γιατι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχεις όρεξη για προπόνηση με τον σπύρο .
αλλα σ αυτο παίζει ρόλο και ο χαρακτήρας του σαν άνθρωπος και όχι μόνο σαν προπονητής η αθλητής  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> *1986 ΝΑΒΒΑ Mr Universe & NABBA Mr World 
> *
> O Mπουρναζος έπαιξε σε 2 διεθνεις αγωνες το 1986,το ΝABBA Mr Universe που πραγματοποιηθηκε στο Γουέμπλεϋ στην Αγγλία.
> Εκει ο συναγωνισμος στην ψηλή κατηγορία ηταν εντυπωσιακος και ο Μπουρναζος δεν καταφερε να πλασαριστει στην 10αδα.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σε αυτους τους αγωνες ,απο το προσωπο του φαινεται ,οτι δεν επιασε λεπτη γραμωση , αλλιως θα τους ειχε τσακισει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Tα τελη της δεκαετιας του 1980 ο Σπύρος Μπουρναζος αποφασισε να τερματισει την καριερα του στο bodybuilding.
Tελευταίος του σταθμός ηταν το Μεσογειακο στην Μαλτα το 1989.
Ηδη βεβαια απασχολουσε πολλα κοσμικα περιοδικα της εποχής,διαφημισεις,επιδείξεις μόδας και κοσμικες εκδηλωσεις.
Εγινε μοντελο για ζωγράφους,γλύπτες , σχεδιαστες μόδας.
Με το τελειωμα των αγωνων - και για μια δεκαετια-  ο Σπύρος δεχθηκε πολλες επαγγελματικες προτασεις που αλλες τις αποδεχθηκε και αλλες όχι,συνειδητοποιημενα και έχωντας την πολυτελεια να επιλεγει.
Πολλα περιοδικα αναζητουσαν μια συνεντευξη του,μια φωτογραφηση.Παρουσιαζω μερικα δείγματα...
Πιστευω οι γυναικες αναγνωστριες του φόρουμ θα τις  εκτιμησουν ιδιαιτερα

----------


## LION



----------


## RAMBO

πολυ ωραιο υλικο....δεν θα χωρανε αλλα σε λιγο ολες οι φωτο φανταστικες

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η συνέντευξη αυτή χαρακτηρίζει τον σπύρο και όποιος τον ξέρει το καταλαβαίνει , ειδικά εκεί στην ενότητα "όταν σπάσει το είδωλο τι μένει "
ο σπύρος λέει την πραγματικότητα και είναι κάτι που είχε αντίληψη και το καταλάβαινε απο παλια και δείχνει πως ο ίδιος τήρησε αυτα που έλεγε και τα λόγια του είναι πράξεις που είναι το πιο σημαντικό .
γι αυτό και είναι απλός σέβετε τούς παλιούς αθλητές και φίλους και ξέρει να εκτιμάει , απο την άλλη ενω ξέρει ότι τα είδωλα μπορεί να απομυθοποιηθούν (το λέει άλλωστε και στην συνέντευξη , γιατι έχει αυτογνωσία )  και παρ όλα αυτα έχει παραμείνει απλός και αναλλοίωτος και για μένα προσωπικα και για πολλους φαντάζομαι γι αυτό είναι ο μπουρνάζος το πρότυπο που αγαπάμε 
και κανείς άνθρωπος καλοπροαίρετος που τον γνώρησε προσωπικα δεν μπορεί να αμφισβητήσει την ποιότητά του σαν άνθρωπο , γιατι αυτό μένει στην τελική τα μπράτσα δεν είναι αιώνια και η λεβεντιά του σώματος , αλλα η λεβεντιά της ψυχής  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vaggan

χθες ανοιγω την τηλεοραση και βλεπω τον σπυρο μπουρναζο να ποζαρει σε νεαρη ηλικια με κουκο και νομιζω με κωστα μπουρναζο.τρελλαθηκα αφιερωμα στο ελληνικο μποντυμπιλντινγκ λεω.σε μια φαση τελειωνει το ποζαρισμα και σκαει ο τζιμης πανουσης :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: καταλαβα οτι ηταν ταινια και το εκλεισα

----------


## Polyneikos

O Δρακουλας των Εξαρχείων ηταν,μια ταινια του 1982. :03. Thumb up: 




> Ανεβαζω μερικες φωτογραφιες από την ταινια που είχε συμμετάσχει ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος ,"Ο Δράκουλας των Εξαρχείων".

----------


## Polyneikos

Σπύρο χρονια σου πολλα ,ότι επιθυμεις ! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Φιλε Σπυρο χρονια σου πολλα και παντα με επιτυχιες.

----------


## LION

Χρόνια πολλά Σπύρο,με υγεία κι ευτυχία!   :08. Toast:

----------


## ελμερ

Σπυρο ,πολυχρονος με υγεια και χαρα.οσο μεγαλη ειναι η καριερα σου,αλλο τοσο μεγαλη ειναι και η ταπεινοτητα σου.... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύχρονος κι απο δω Σπυρακο μου αν και τα είπαμε στο τηλέφωνο να σαι πάντα χαρούμενος κι ευτυχισμένος για να μπορείς να προσφερεις και σ αυτούς που αγαπάς  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## argyrakis

Χρόνια πολλά πολυχρονος

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες φωτογραφίες του Σπύρου,αφιερωμενες απο το  :bodybuilding.gr:  προς εκεινον για την γιορτή του,αλλα και όλους τους φιλους του και θαυμαστες του!

*
1976




1978





1979





1984









1985









1986





1989
*





Σπύρο σε ευχαριστουμε για όλη σου την προσφορα και που εισαι πιστά κοντα στο αθλημα ,σωματικα,ψυχικα,πνευματικα,προσφερεις από καθε άποψη και αφιλοκερδώς,αποτελεις για όλους πήγη αστείρευτης έμπνευσης,ακομα και μετα από σχεδον 40 χρόνια!
Σου ωφείλουμε πολλα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Πολυχρονος και πάντα με υγεία,σου ευχόμαστε όλο το  :bodybuilding.gr: !!

----------


## RAMBO

χρονια πολλα,να τα εκατοστησετε κ.Σπυρο

 :03. Thumb up: οι φωτο τα σπανε :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Dreiko

> 


αυτη ειναι απο τις αγαπημενες μου,αν οχι η αγαπημενη μου!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Χρονια πολλα Κ.Σπυρο!!!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Να γράψω και εγώ τις ευχές μου για χρόνια πολλά στο Σπύρο και να τον ευχαριστήσουμε για άλλη μια φορά για όσα έδωσε στο άθλημά μας, για όσα δίνει και για όσα θα δώσει ακόμα.  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Χρόνια πολλά στο Σπύρο, να τον έχει ο Θεός καλά για όσα έχει κάνει στο άθλημα, στους φίλους και στους συνανθρώπους του που είναι γύρω του! :08. Toast:

----------


## grego

πολυχρονος δασκαλε κ να σαι παντα καλα,σ ευχαριστουμε για αυτα που προσφερες αλλα κ οσες πνευματικες συμβουλες μας εδωσες!!

----------


## velinos

Το μωρο διπλα στον ΜΕΓΑΛΟ Γιαννη Κωστογλακη ισως καποιοι να γνωριζεται πως ειναι ο γιος του.
Ο φωτογραφεια οπως με ενημερωσε χθες το βραδυ ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος ειναι απο το mr.Hellas το 1985.

Εχω την τιμη να σας τον παρουσιασω  25 χρονια μετα, Richard Kostoglakis !!



Επισεις να σας ενημερωσω πως ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος τον εχει αναλαβει και τον προετοιμαζει για αγωνες Natural.
(οπως βλεπετε εχει παρει το γονιδιο  :01. Wink:  )

----------


## NASSER

Σε ευχαριστούμε Νίκο για τις φωτογραφίες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ ωραίες φωτο και έχω να πώ πως μοιάζει αρκετα ο γιός τον πατέρα γιάννη κωστογλάκη  και δεδομένου ότι έχει πάρει τα γονίδιά του θα έχει  επιτυχία σε αγώνες νάτουραλ :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

*Συνέντευξη του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου σε περιοδικό του 1988.*

----------


## sifounas1

πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες και πολυ καλο αφιερωμα.....αν δεν κανω λαθος τον Σπυρο Μπουρναζο τον ειχα δει σε καποια ελληνικη εκπομπη να μιλαει για το bbing

----------


## vaggan

διαβασα σωστα?το 1979 ο σπυρος ηταν 14 ετων και κερδισε την αφροκρεμα του ελληνικου μποντυμπιλντινγκ? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> διαβασα σωστα?το 1979 ο σπυρος ηταν 14 ετων και κερδισε την αφροκρεμα του ελληνικου μποντυμπιλντινγκ?


Ο αδελφος του ο Κωστας ηταν 15 χρονων .  Ο Σπυρος πρεπει να ηταν γυρω στα 20 .
Τον ειχα δει αυτον τον μεγαλο αγωνα και ακομη τον θυμαμαι , φαντασου!

----------


## Hercules

εχουμε καμια νεα φωτο απο τζωρτζογλου??γιατι ειχε πει οτι θα τον αναλαβει ο μπουρναζος για να κατεβει σε αγωνες αν θυμαμαι καλα..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> εχουμε καμια νεα φωτο απο τζωρτζογλου??γιατι ειχε πει οτι θα τον αναλαβει ο μπουρναζος για να κατεβει σε αγωνες αν θυμαμαι καλα..


καμία σχέση τον τζώρτζογλου τον ανέλαβε ο Σπύρος που είναι και φίλοι να φτιαχτεί για τις ανάγκες ενός ρόλου μιας εικαστικής φωτογράφησης , η οποία είχε γίνει.
πάντα ο Σπύρος αποτελούσε πρότυπο για τον Στράτο , τον θαύμαζε και είναι καλοί φίλοι αλλα ποτε δεν άκουσα για αγωνιστικά σχέδια του Στράτου.

μάλιστα απο κάτι φωτο που δημοσιεύτηκαν φάνηκε η καταπληκτική φόρμα που πέτυχε ο Στράτος και σε πολύ σύντομο διάστημα και μάλιστα όπως και ο ίδιος είχε δηλώσει το όφειλε στην καθοδήγηση του σπύρου , αλλα και στο ψυχολογικό ανέβασμα που του έδωσε .

αλλα για αγωνιστικα σχέδια εγω που μιλούσα με τον Σπύρο εκείνο το διάστημα δεν είχα ακούσει.

----------


## Hercules

> καμία σχέση τον τζώρτζογλου τον ανέλαβε ο Σπύρος που είναι και φίλοι να φτιαχτεί για τις ανάγκες ενός ρόλου μιας εικαστικής φωτογράφησης , η οποία είχε γίνει.
> πάντα ο Σπύρος αποτελούσε πρότυπο για τον Στράτο , τον θαύμαζε και είναι καλοί φίλοι αλλα ποτε δεν άκουσα για αγωνιστικά σχέδια του Στράτου.
> 
> μάλιστα απο κάτι φωτο που δημοσιεύτηκαν φάνηκε η καταπληκτική φόρμα που πέτυχε ο Στράτος και σε πολύ σύντομο διάστημα και μάλιστα όπως και ο ίδιος είχε δηλώσει το όφειλε στην καθοδήγηση του σπύρου , αλλα και στο ψυχολογικό ανέβασμα που του έδωσε .
> 
> αλλα για αγωνιστικα σχέδια εγω που μιλούσα με τον Σπύρο εκείνο το διάστημα δεν είχα ακούσει.


ακυρο τοτε,απλα ετσι ειχα διαβασει στο νετ σε ενα μπλογκ..μαλλον ηταν παπατζα δικια τους

----------


## vagg

> εχουμε καμια νεα φωτο απο τζωρτζογλου??γιατι ειχε πει οτι θα τον αναλαβει ο μπουρναζος για να κατεβει σε αγωνες αν θυμαμαι καλα..


ειχες διαβασει οτι ο τζωρτζογλου ειχε πορωθει τοσο με το αποτελεσμα που ακομα και για αγωνες ρωταγε :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

λογικα θα εχει ανεβει.αλλα το ειδα σημερα κ πραγματικα ειναι απο τα πιο δυνατα βιντεο π εχω δει

----------


## Polyneikos

Tολη ναι,υπήρχε το βιντεο και ειναι από τον φίλο του Σπυρου αλλα και μελος  του φορουμ ,τον Μανο.
Επίσης ξαναανεβασαν απ΄οτι παρατηρησα το 3ο κομματι της συνεντευξης που είχε δωσει στον Πανο,γιατι για αρκετο καιρο μας το είχαν κατεβασει...
Υπενθυμιζω ξανα τα 3η μερη της συνεντευξης :

*1ο μερος 




2ο μερος 





3ο μερος



*

----------


## Gaspari

Πολύ ωραία τα αφιερώματα παραπάνω και απο τον τόλη. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!  :08. Toast:

----------


## goldenera

> βάζω και κάποιες φωτο απο Λός Αντζελες που μου έστειλαν ο σπύρος με την παρέα του απο το γνωστό στον χώρο του ββ και όχι μόνο venice beach  με μια απο τις μις ολύμπια και ενα γραφικό τύπο που τον έχει ο σβαρτσενέγκερ για μασκότ (δεν θυμάμε το όνομα της μις ολύμπια ) .
> 
> στο GOLD GYM είναι παρέα με τον ματζακο μανώλη που έχει λάβει μέρος στο μρ αθήνα το 1975 λάτρης του ββ (είναι κωφάλαλος) και πήγε στο λας βέγκας για να δεί το ολύμπια .
> 
> απ ότι φαίνετε ο σπύρος με την βασω και τον στράτο συνεχίζουν την προπόνηση και βρίσκονται σε ακόμη καλύτερη κατάσταση καταπληκτική θα έλεγα  για το progect της φωτογράφησης .
> 
> τούς εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά , να περνάν καλα και να γυρίσουν με τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις απο αμερική 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31567
> ...



Ηλία ο γραφικός τύπος (που όντως μοιάζει, και θα'ναι ντροπή να τον έχει βάλει ο Αρνολντ σαν μασκότ) ονομάζεται Bill Petis και την παλιά εποχή γυμνάζονταν στου Gironda το γυμναστήριο και είχε εκπληκτική διάπλαση και ειδικά δικέφαλα. Βέβαια η ζωή πολλές φορές στα φέρνει ανάποδα (όπως μάλλον και στην περίπτωση του Bill Petis).



http://ironguru.com/bill-pettis

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Ηλία ο γραφικός τύπος (που όντως μοιάζει, και θα'ναι ντροπή να τον έχει βάλει ο Αρνολντ σαν μασκότ) ονομάζεται Bill Petis και την παλιά εποχή γυμνάζονταν στου Gironda το γυμναστήριο και είχε εκπληκτική διάπλαση και ειδικά δικέφαλα. Βέβαια η ζωή πολλές φορές στα φέρνει ανάποδα (όπως μάλλον και στην περίπτωση του Bill Petis).
> 
> 
> 
> http://ironguru.com/bill-pettis


Oντως τα μπρατσα του ειναι φοβερα.
Συγχαρητηρια ,για το ποσταρισμα σου.

----------


## Hercules

> Ηλία ο γραφικός τύπος (που όντως μοιάζει, και θα'ναι ντροπή να τον έχει βάλει ο Αρνολντ σαν μασκότ) ονομάζεται Bill Petis και την παλιά εποχή γυμνάζονταν στου Gironda το γυμναστήριο και είχε εκπληκτική διάπλαση και ειδικά δικέφαλα. Βέβαια η ζωή πολλές φορές στα φέρνει ανάποδα (όπως μάλλον και στην περίπτωση του Bill Petis).
> 
> 
> 
> http://ironguru.com/bill-pettis


μπραβο φιλε για την επισημανση σου,ο τυπος μονο γραφικος δεν ειναι αλλα καμια φορα η ζωη μας τα φερνει αλλιως απ οτι τα υπολογιζουμε,αυτο ισχυει για ολους μας.θηριο στα νιατα του

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος συνδεεται με μια βαθιά και πολυετή φιλία,30 ετών, με τον γνωστο τραγουδιστή Σταμάτη Κόκοτα.
Στις 13 Ιουλίου,την Παρασκευή,οι δύο καλοί φίλοι από τα παλιά,αντάμωσαν  σε ενα κεντρο στην Νεα Μακρη,σε μια εκτακτη εμφανιση του Σταμάτη Κόκοτα 
Μια βραδυά βγαλμενη από τα παλιά,με τις παλιές επιτυχίες που αγαπηθηκαν και τραγουδήθηκαν από πολλους.




30 χρόνια μετά ...




Ενδεικτικά να αναφέρω,ότι η η καριέρα του τραγουδιστή ξεκινησε από την δεκαετία του ’60 (Παρίσι 1961) και συμπεριλαμβάνει τραγούδια των μεγαλύτερων σύγχρονων Ελλήνων δημιουργών. 
Σταύρος Ξαρχάκος, Γιάννης Σπανός, Απόστολος Καλδάρας, Δήμος Μούτσης, Γιώργος Ζαμπέτας, Νίκος Γκάτσος, Λευτέρης Παπαδόπουλος, Πυθαγόρας κτλω..
Τραγούδια: Στου Οθωνα τα χρόνια, Πες πως μ’ αντάμωσες, Το θέμα είναι να τη βρω, Ο τρελός, Καλογεράκι, Στου Προφήτη Ηλία, Πειραιώτισσα, Γιέ μου Γιέ μου, Ρωμιός αγάπησε Ρωμιά, Η Ιστορία του μπεκρή, Στις 16 Μάη μήνα, Δεν το μπορείς, Ονειρο απατηλό, Μια παρένθεσις και μόνο… 
Επίσης ασχολήθηκε με αγώνες ταχύτητας αυτοκινήτων, ως οδηγός.

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτό παλιές και πρόσφατες Polyneikos :03. Clap: Πραγματικά μοναδική φωνή του Κου Κόκοτα ο οποίος 'έκανε' μεγάλη καριέρα με ήθος και αξιοπρέπεια. Αυτό που θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά από αφηγήσεις κυρίως του παππού μου που λάτρευε τη μουσική, ήταν ότι ο Κος Κόκοτας ήταν από τους αγαπημένους τραγουδιστές του Αριστοτέλη Ωνάση και ουκ ολίγες φορές τον 'φωναζε' για ιδιωτικές βραδυές διασκέδασης.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Παντα στις σελιδες του Σπυρου εμφανιζονται τα σπουδαιοτερα και πιο ενδιαφεροντα γεγονοτα του αθληματος μας.Μονος του ο Σπυρος εχει χιλιες φορες πιο ενδιαφερουσες εμπειριες, απο οσες αθροιστικα εχουμε ολοι μαζι οι αλλοι αθλητες .

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Κόκωτας με τον Σπύρο συνδέονται με χρόνια φιλία , απο παλια θυμάμε αυτες τις φωτο με τον καβακ , ακόμα και στο τελευταίο μρ ελλάς με αντίπαλο τον τζίμη μεντη εκέι ήταν ο Κοκωτας , ωραίο αυτο το ιβέντ και ο κώστας σαν ενημερωμένος δημοσιογράφος ήταν παρόν και μας έδωσε αυτο το ωραίο φωτορεπορτάζ με σύνδεση παλιών με νέων φωτογραφιών  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 


αυτα είναι γούστα και μ αρέσουν είδα τις φωτο και ζήλεψα καλή παρέα και ο κόκωτας απο τους αγαπημένους μου καλλιτέχνες , διαχρονική αξία  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

> Παντα στις σελιδες του Σπυρου εμφανιζονται τα σπουδαιοτερα και πιο ενδιαφεροντα γεγονοτα του αθληματος μας.Μονος του ο Σπυρος εχει χιλιες φορες πιο ενδιαφερουσες εμπειριες, απο οσες αθροιστικα εχουμε ολοι μαζι οι αλλοι αθλητες .


Ο Σπύρος εκτός από εμπειρίες, έχει και πολύ μυαλό! Είναι άνθρωπος που διαβάζει, μελετάει και συλλογίζεται. Γιαυτό και όποιος έρχεται σε διάλογο μαζί του και έχει σώας τα φρένας και παράλληλα σκέφτεται θετικά, πείθεται από τα επιχειρήματα του Σπύρου. Και αυτο το αναφέρω σε σχέση με το χώρο του αθλήματος, που μπορεί να κάνει ένα μεταβατικό στάδιο ή να παραμείνει όπως έχει... Ο Σπύρος είναι άνθρωπος που συνεχίζει να προσπαθεί και να προσφέρει για το άθλημα, γιατί πραγματικά το αγαπάει.
Όσο για την συνάντηση Κόκοτα-Μπουρνάζου, είναι απλα μια που βλέπουν τα φώτα της δημοσιότητας και φαίνεται πως είναι μια σχέση φιλίας διαχρονική!

----------


## chaniotis.manos

BODYBUILDING VIDEO EPIC SPIROS BOURNAZOS

----------


## NASSER

Με πώρωσες Μάνο και δεν θα έχω ύπνο...  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> BODYBUILDING VIDEO EPIC SPIROS BOURNAZOS


Η σταδιοδρομια του Σπυρου, ειναι σε τετοιο βαθμο μυθικη, που οτι και να δω τωρα πια ,οσο σπουδαιο και να ειναι, το θεωρω αναμενομενο.Αλλωστε αρκετα απο τα γεγονοτα αυτα, τα εχω ζησει απο κοντα.Γι'αυτο θελω να επισημανω,οτι εκει που ενθουσιαστηκα ηταν, με την Βασω στο μονοζυγο, και με τις ποζες του Στρατου Τζωρτζογλου.

----------


## ελμερ

Πολυ ωραιο βιντεο! :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

εγω θελω να προσθεσω μερικες λεπτομερειες για το στιγμηοτυπο που ο μπουρναζος νικαει εναν μπαρμπα σε κλασματα του δευτερολεπτου.το 1992 ηταν η εκπομπη made in greece παρουσιαστρια την σεμινα διγενη...εχουν καλεσει λοιπον στο πανελ τον μεγαλο μπουρναζο με καποια παλικαρια απο το γυμναστηριο του,απο την αλλη μερια κατι γλαστρες του τρια δυο ενα του αντεννα (με επιφυλαξη η εκπομπη) και καλα μοντελες,και στη μεση το μπαρμπα αυτον με την γυναικα του να του εχουν βαλει ενα τραπεζι με κοψιδια και να τρωει τον αγλεωρα..και αρχιζουν τωρα σε μια φαση οι μοντελες να κραζουν τους μποντυμπιλντερς και σε μια φαση πεταγεται η αννα μαρια λογοθετη νομιζω και λεει "αυτα τα λαδια που βαζετε εσεις οι μποντυμπιλντερς και πατε στις παραλιες ειναι πολυ προκλητικο"και της λεει ο μπουρναζος "γιατι εσεις που βαζετε λαδια στα βυζια σας και βγαινεται στην παραλια δεν ειναι προκλητικο?"την βουλωσε και δεν ξανα ειπε τιποτα...μετα ηταν ενα παλικαρι και ελεγε για τους κοιλιακους και την διατροφη και πεταγεται ο μπαρμπας καμια 120αρια κιλα οικοδομος στο επαγγελμα και λεει "να μια καλη ασκηση για κοιλιακους"και εφαγε ενα κομματι κοψιδι...μετα ειπε οτι οι μποντυμπιλντερς ειναι αερας και δεν εχουν δυναμη και οτι αμα ριξει μια σφαλιαρα σε καποιον θα τον ξαπλωσει κατω...και του λεει ο μπουρναζος για κοπιασε και βαζουν δυναμη και του κατεβασε το χερι σε κλασματα του δευτερολεπτο...πολυ γελιο η εκπομπη την θυμαμαι ακομα

----------


## aqua_bill

απίστευτη καριέρα!  :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ θα ήθελα με αφορμή το τελευταίο πολύ καλό βιντεάκι, να συνέλεγε κάποιος ο οποίος γνωρίζει από πολύ κοντά τον Κο Μπουρνάζο στιγμιότυπα μόνο από προπόνηση,και να δημιουργούσε μια ταινία, στα πρότυπα των ξένων αθλητών ή ακόμα να φτιάχνονταν μια επαγγελματική δουλειά (εφ΄όσον είναι υπαρκτό το υλικό για να υποστηριχτεί κάτι τέτοιο), με αντίστοιχη,καθαρή προπόνηση. Και ποιός δε θα αγόραζε ένα θησαυρό σαν και αυτό? Θα μπορούσε ακόμα- και με τα σύγχρονα μέσα που υπάρχουν σήμερα- να διατίθεται η ταινία μέσω διαδικτύου έναντι κάποιου ποσού που νομίζω πως όλοι θα θέλαμε και θα μπορούσαμε να διαθέσουμε. Τί λέτε?

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Πολυ ωραια ιδεα.Μακαρι να πραγματοποιηθει.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Πολύ θα ήθελα με αφορμή το τελευταίο πολύ καλό βιντεάκι, να συνέλεγε κάποιος ο οποίος γνωρίζει από πολύ κοντά τον Κο Μπουρνάζο στιγμιότυπα μόνο από προπόνηση,και να δημιουργούσε μια ταινία, στα πρότυπα των ξένων αθλητών ή ακόμα να φτιάχνονταν μια επαγγελματική δουλειά (εφ΄όσον είναι υπαρκτό το υλικό για να υποστηριχτεί κάτι τέτοιο), με αντίστοιχη,καθαρή προπόνηση. Και ποιός δε θα αγόραζε ένα θησαυρό σαν και αυτό? Θα μπορούσε ακόμα- και με τα σύγχρονα μέσα που υπάρχουν σήμερα- να διατίθεται η ταινία μέσω διαδικτύου έναντι κάποιου ποσού που νομίζω πως όλοι θα θέλαμε και θα μπορούσαμε να διαθέσουμε. Τί λέτε?


Τουλαχιστον απο τον χωρο ολοι θα την περναμε.

----------


## goldenera

Εφόσον θεωρείτε ότι είναι καλή ιδέα Κε Γιάννη και ότι θα το αγοράζατε σίγουρα φίλε Χρήστο, που είστε μέρος της ιστορίας του Ελληνικού ΒΒ, φανταστείτε εμείς οι απλοί λάτρεις του αθλήματος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ευχαριστούμε Μάνο, δεν ήξερα πως είχε τόσες πολλές παρουσίες σε εκπομπές ο Σπύρος!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

πολλες φορες σκεφτομαι, με τετοια προσωπικοτητα, αν εμενε μονημα στην αμερικη, τι σταδιοδρομια θα μπορουσε να ειχε κανει αυτος ο ανθρωπος???? :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τις θυμάμε αυτες τις εκπομπές και παρουσιάσεις με τον Σπύρο στην τηλεόραση και πραγματικα χαιρόμουν όταν τον έβλεπα γιατι εκπροσωπούσε τον κλάδο μας το ββ και αυτα που άκουγα με εξέφραζαν 
σε αντίθεση με άλλες εκπομπές που βγάζαν τον κάθε τυχάρπαστο που δεν ήξερε να μιλάει στην τηλεόραση και το μόνο που ήξερε να κάνει είναι να κουνάει τα στήθια του στην κάμερα και να λένε ενα σωρό αηδίες και καλά θεωρίες για το ββ , μέχρι που ένας πιτσιρικάς μια φορα είχε πεί ότι στις στερήσεις που κάνουν σε περίοδο προετοιμασίας είναι και η αποχή απο το σεξ για πολλούς μήνες . ότι νάναι

ο Σπύρος όσες φορες έβγαινε και προβαλόταν ήταν πραγματική διαφήμηση του αθλήματος μας και τα λέω αυτα έχοντας δεί ντοκουμέντα και μόνο κάποιος κακοπροαίρετος θα έλεγε το αντίθετο 

εγω το έχω δηλώσει άλλωστε ότι ο κύριος εμπνευστής μου στο ββ ήταν αυτός , όπως και κάποιοι σπουδαίοι και καλοί αθλητες , όπως κούκος , μπατης , σιατραβάνης , απο τα περιοδικα της εποχής εκείνης  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Άλλο ένα καταπληκτικό βίντεο που μας προσέφερε ο Μανος, 15 λεπτά με πινελιές από μια μεγάλη σταδιοδρομία. Μανο σε ευχαριστούμε  :03. Clap: 

Φυσικά όλα αυτά που παρακολουθούμε ειναι λίγες στιγμές από μια πορεία γεμάτη , πλημυρρισμένη από εμπειρίες και παραστάσεις , όπου ο Σπύρος απέκτησε ότι ονειρεύεται ένας αθλητής: 
Τίτλους, φήμη, αναγνώριση, καταξίωση, χρήματα , όμορφες παρουσίες στην συντροφιά του.
Φυσικά η προσωπικότητά του,ενίσχυσαν τις επιτυχίες του,καθότι ένα καλό σώμα πολλές φορές δεν αρκεί,ας είναι και κορυφαίο.
Το σπουδαιότερο επίτευγμά του  όμως είναι πως όλα τα προηγουμενα που ανέφερα δεν καταφεραν να τον θαμπώσουν ,ούτε να τον αλλοιώσουν ως χαρακτήρα.
Παραμένει απλός, δοτικός ,συναισθηματικός προς τους αθλητές που προσπαθούν να καταξιωθούν μέσα από το αθλημα.
Με αληθινή αγάπη στο αθλημα που του χάρισε ωραίες στιγμές και αναμνήσεις σε εκείνον αλλά και σε όλους τους αναρίθμητους θαυμαστές που έχει αποκτήσει.

Εμπλουτίζω λοιπόν το αφιέρωμα του Σπύρου με μερικές φωτογραφίες  ,αγωνιστικές και μη,που μαλλον δεν τις έχετε δεί και πιστέυω θα τις εκτιμήσετε...

Με τον Larry Scott,Mr Olympia 1965-1966



Mε τον Dennis Τinnerino, 1967 Mr America,1968 Mr Universe και 1971 IFBB Mr World κτλ



Με τον Gary Strydom,νικητή του NIght Of Champions 1987




Για τον παρακάτω κύριο,δεν χρειάζονται πολλες συστάσεις...




Από την επίσκεψη του στην Αμερική το 1986,όταν διαγωνίστηκε στο Mr Universe στο Las Vegas




Guest poser στο 1ο Mr Bορειος Ελλάς που διοργανώθηκε,το 1982




1989, σε ηλικία 32 χρονών, ο Σπύρος τερματίζει την καριερα του,σε κορυφαία φόρμα,107 κιλά,στο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα

----------


## goldenera

Polyneikos, από τις πολύ ωραίες φωτό σου, αποδεικνύεται για ακόμη μια φορά  ότι ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος τα έζησε όλα κατά τη διάρκεια της καριέρας του :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

το βιντεο ειναι ανατριχιαστικο!!!!!!!!συγχαρητηρια!!! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## vaggan

ξερει κανεις ποια ταινια ειναι αυτη με τον καλογηρου και τον παλατζιδη που εμφανιζεται στο βιντεο?

----------


## ελμερ

Καλημερα....ειναι μια μινι ταινια που λεγεται κοκκινο-χρυσο,αποτελειται απο 3 κομματια .... :02. Welcome:

----------


## tolis93

> εγω θελω να προσθεσω μερικες λεπτομερειες για το στιγμηοτυπο που ο μπουρναζος νικαει εναν μπαρμπα σε κλασματα του δευτερολεπτου.το 1992 ηταν η εκπομπη made in greece παρουσιαστρια την σεμινα διγενη...εχουν καλεσει λοιπον στο πανελ τον μεγαλο μπουρναζο με καποια παλικαρια απο το γυμναστηριο του,απο την αλλη μερια κατι γλαστρες του τρια δυο ενα του αντεννα (με επιφυλαξη η εκπομπη) και καλα μοντελες,και στη μεση το μπαρμπα αυτον με την γυναικα του να του εχουν βαλει ενα τραπεζι με κοψιδια και να τρωει τον αγλεωρα..και αρχιζουν τωρα σε μια φαση οι μοντελες να κραζουν τους μποντυμπιλντερς και σε μια φαση πεταγεται η αννα μαρια λογοθετη νομιζω και λεει "αυτα τα λαδια που βαζετε εσεις οι μποντυμπιλντερς και πατε στις παραλιες ειναι πολυ προκλητικο"και της λεει ο μπουρναζος "γιατι εσεις που βαζετε λαδια στα βυζια σας και βγαινεται στην παραλια δεν ειναι προκλητικο?"την βουλωσε και δεν ξανα ειπε τιποτα...μετα ηταν ενα παλικαρι και ελεγε για τους κοιλιακους και την διατροφη και πεταγεται ο μπαρμπας καμια 120αρια κιλα οικοδομος στο επαγγελμα και λεει "να μια καλη ασκηση για κοιλιακους"και εφαγε ενα κομματι κοψιδι...μετα ειπε οτι οι μποντυμπιλντερς ειναι αερας και δεν εχουν δυναμη και οτι αμα ριξει μια σφαλιαρα σε καποιον θα τον ξαπλωσει κατω...και του λεει ο μπουρναζος για κοπιασε και βαζουν δυναμη και του κατεβασε το χερι σε κλασματα του δευτερολεπτο...πολυ γελιο η εκπομπη την θυμαμαι ακομα


ξερεις που μπορω να το βρω το συγκεκριμενο βιντεο?ψοφαω να το δω

----------


## vaggan

> ξερεις που μπορω να το βρω το συγκεκριμενο βιντεο?ψοφαω να το δω


αυτο μονο αν το εχει ο μπουρναζος σε καμια κασσετα η σε κανενα αρχειο του αντεννα...παιδια ο σπυρος πως και δεν μπαινει καθολου στο φορουμ?

----------


## Polyneikos

O Σπύρος διαβαζει τακτικά το φόρουμ και ενημερώνεται   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## EvDev86

> ξερεις που μπορω να το βρω το συγκεκριμενο βιντεο?ψοφαω να το δω


O ορισμός της πληρωμένης απάντησης από το Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο στα κλασσικά νεοελληνικά στερεότυπα. :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> O ορισμός της πληρωμένης απάντησης από το Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο στα κλασσικά νεοελληνικά στερεότυπα.


συγνωμη? :01. Unsure:

----------


## EvDev86

Aναφερόμουν σε αυτά που είπε ο Μπουρνάζος στον τύπο στην εκπομπή.Για την εκπομπή δε ξέρω πώς θα τη βρεις.Αρχείο του ΑΝΤ1 online ίσως;

----------


## tolis93

> Aναφερόμουν σε αυτά που είπε ο Μπουρνάζος στον τύπο στην εκπομπή.Για την εκπομπή δε ξέρω πώς θα τη βρεις.Αρχείο του ΑΝΤ1 online ίσως;


θα το βρω το αρχειο απο καποιο σαιτ αρκει να βρω την εκπομπη στο σαιτ αυτο.παντως αν το βρω θα το παραθεσω

----------


## andrikos3kala

Ειναι η έμπνευση όλων των γενιών για μένα προχθές συζητούσαμε στο γυμναστηριο γι αυτή τη καριέρα και ποια θα ήταν η εξέλιξη του κ. Σπύρου αν έμενε στην Αμερική  :03. Bowdown: μόνο Μπράβο αξίζουν σε τέτοιες περιπτωσεις

----------


## chaniotis.manos



----------


## chaniotis.manos



----------


## chaniotis.manos



----------


## NASSER

Μάνο ευχαριστούμε πολύ!! Περιμένουμε τη συνέχεια!
Προσωπικά τα είδα και τα τρία από το πρώτο δευτερόλεπτο μέχρι το τελευταίο.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ευχαριστουμε manos,πολυ τα χαρηκα τα βιντεακια. 
Εχει κ συνεχεια ; H τελειωσε με ασχημο τελος;

----------


## vaggan

εντωμεταξυ ειναι και χορτοφαγος για χρονια εγω πιστευω αν ετρωγε και κρεας το σωμα του θα ηταν ακομα ανωτερο..τι υψος εχει?γιατι για τον σβαρτσενεγκερ λενε οτι ειναι 1,88 και ο μπουρναζος φαινεται ψηλοτερος

----------


## Polyneikos

> εντωμεταξυ ειναι και χορτοφαγος για χρονια εγω πιστευω αν ετρωγε και κρεας το σωμα του θα ηταν ακομα ανωτερο..τι υψος εχει?γιατι για τον σβαρτσενεγκερ λενε οτι ειναι 1,88 και ο μπουρναζος φαινεται ψηλοτερος


Ο Σπύρος ειναι 1.87. Ο Arnold δεν πρέπει να ειναι 1.88,εκτός αν μετά από τις ταινίες έμπασε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

τα γνωστα ψεματα του χολιγουντ :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: κατω απο 1,85 ειναι ο αρνι

----------


## Nickolas

Κορυφαία στιγμή του 3ου βίντεο το 00:11... ο Παλαντζίδης κοιτάει την ώρα στο χέρι από το ρολόι που ΔΕΝ έχει...  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

"φερε μια μπυρα σε μενανε και ενα γαλα με μηδεν λιπαρα στο κυριο ετσι"κορυφαια ατακα :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: κατι τετοια μου λεγαν και μενα  κολλητοι μου οταν ηθελαν να με πειραξουν και να κανουν το κομματι τους σε καμια μπαργουμαν επειδη δεν επινα καθολου

----------


## aqua_bill

από το προσωπικό αρχείο του Γιωργου Δαλιανη

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε ευχαριστούμε για τος φωτογραφίες του Σπύρου,από το προσωπικό αρχείου του Δαλιάνη,ειναι και οι τρεις ξεχωριστες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

ο αθλητης στη δευτερη φωτο που κανουν πλαγια στηθους ειναι ο gary strydom?

----------


## Polyneikos

^^Nαι !

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ναι Βαγγέλη. Είχε γίνει μια φωτογράφηση για το περιοδικό Superman, στα πλαίσια επίσκεψης του για τα εγκαίνια κάποιου μαγαζιού.
Στο τόπικ του έχουνε μπει μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες. Gary Strydom


Edit: Κώστα, πιο γρήγορος κι απ' τη σκιά σου  :01. Razz:   :08. Toast:

----------


## Stavros76

Τι να πει κανεις για το θρυλο του Ελληνικου μποντυ μπιλντινγκ!
Οταν ημουν 15 ετων εφευγα απο τον βυρωνα καθε μερα κ πηγαινα στο γυμναστηριο του Σπυρου στου Ζωγραφου κ εκανα προπονηση εκει για 2 χρονια.Κ μονο που εβλεπα τον Σπυρο τον ειχα  προτυπο κ μπορουσα να δω απο κοντα πως ειναι ενας αληθινος μποντυ μπιλντερ, ηταν μεγαλη εμπνευση για εμενα κ μου εδωσε τις πρωτες σωστες οδηγιες προπονησης κ διατροφης.

Ολες αυτες τις φωτο που εχιε το φορουμ, τις εβλεπα καθε μερα στους τοιχους του γυμναστηριου κ εχουν αποτυπωθει εντονα στην μνημη μου, πολλες φορεςε τελειωνα προπονηση κ καθομουν κ τις κοιταζα μια μια.Το κλιμα μεσα στο γυμναστηριο ηταν τρομερο motivation κ μονο που εκανα προπονηση με τα ιδια οργανα που γυμναζοταν ο Σπυρος, ενιωθα οτι σαν να συνεβαινε κατι "μαγικο" στο σωμα μου κ αναπτυσομουν συνεχως!

 Να ειναι παντα καλα κ χαιρομαι παντα πολυ οταν τον βλεπω στο Νοβοτελ, οπως κ στο αφιερωμα του φορουμ!

----------


## Polyneikos

Είπαμε να αποχαιρετίσουμε το καλοκαίρι του 2012 με καλή παρέα και μια προπόνηση πλάτης  στο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου. :05. Posing: 









*Καλο φθινόπωρο πλεον*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

περασα χθες απο το θρυλικο γυμναστηριο και του εδωσα το βιβλιο μου με μια αφιερωση.για μενα ο σπυρος περα απο φιλος και μεντορας,ειναι ενα ινδαλμα,ενας ζωντανος θρυλος.ο πρωτοπορος για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα,ο ελληνας αρνολντ,ενας μεγαλος πρωταθλητης και ταπεινος-σεμνος ανθρωπος.αυτο τον καθιστα ακομα μεγαλυτερο star.

----------


## goldenera

Βλέπω ότι ο Στράτος Τζώρτζογλου το έχει πάρει πού σοβαρά με την προπόνηση. Πού τον χάνεις πού τον βρίσκεις, παρέα με τον Σπύρο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

κωστα για μια επισκεψη στο γυμναστηριο του σπυρου ποσο ειναι η μια μερα προπονηση?

----------


## sobral

> κωστα για μια επισκεψη στο γυμναστηριο του σπυρου ποσο ειναι η μια μερα προπονηση?


 :03. Thumb up:  αυτό θα ήθελα κ εγώ να το μάθω. Θα είναι μία πολύ καλή εμπειρία.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτες τις φωτο οι παλιότεροι μπορεί να τις γνωρίζουμε αλλα κάθε φορα τις κοιτάω σαν να τις βλέπω πρώτη φορά , επίσης μου αρέσει που ο σπύρος κρατάει το γυμναστήριο με τα παλια και λειτουργικά όργανα , ενω έχει μια τάση εκσυγχρονισμού , θυμάμε το 87 ήταν όταν είχα κάνει προπόνηση και μ άρεσε η μηχανή δικεφάλων γιατι εμείς δεν είχαμε τότε μόνο ελεύθερα κάναμε και βλέπω την έχει ακόμη όπως και όλα τα μηχανήματα ..

αυτο το λέω γιατι αποδεικνύει πως όταν ενα γυμναστήριο το έχει άνθρωπος θρύλος του ββ δεν μετράνε ούτε τα επώνυμα όργανα ούτε η φιγούρα , αλλα η ενέργεια που βγάζει και η έμπνευση και αυτα τα προσδίδει ο ιδιοκτήτης του .

εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλα και να τα πούμε σύντομα απο κοντα με τον Σπύρο στο επόμενο άτλας  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> κωστα για μια επισκεψη στο γυμναστηριο του σπυρου ποσο ειναι η μια μερα προπονηση?





> αυτό θα ήθελα κ εγώ να το μάθω. Θα είναι μία πολύ καλή εμπειρία.


Παιδια δεν γνωρίζω,αν πείτε ότι είστε από το φόρουμ θα έχετε και έκπτωση,χα,χα.
Δεν νομίζω να ειναι παντως καποιο ιδιαιτερο ποσο,τα περισσότερα γυμναστηρια το εχουν 5 ευρω,κανω αρκετες επισκεψεις σε διαφορα γυμναστηρια. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

> Παιδια δεν γνωρίζω,αν πείτε ότι είστε από το φόρουμ θα έχετε και έκπτωση,χα,χα.
> Δεν νομίζω να ειναι παντως καποιο ιδιαιτερο ποσο,τα περισσότερα γυμναστηρια το εχουν 5 ευρω,κανω αρκετες επισκεψεις σε διαφορα γυμναστηρια.


εγω ρωτησα για να μην παω τσαμπα και φαω πορτα γιατι μπορει να μου ελεγε φιλε για ημερησια προπονηση δεν δεχομαστε :08. Toast:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sobral

> Παιδια δεν γνωρίζω,αν πείτε ότι είστε από το φόρουμ θα έχετε και έκπτωση,χα,χα.
> Δεν νομίζω να ειναι παντως καποιο ιδιαιτερο ποσο,τα περισσότερα γυμναστηρια το εχουν 5 ευρω,κανω αρκετες επισκεψεις σε διαφορα γυμναστηρια.


αν το θελήσουμε, μπορούμε να έρθουμε σε επικοινωνία μαζί με τον κ.Σπύρο μέσω φόρουμ ή να επικοινωνήσουμε καλύτερα κατευθείαν με το gym?

----------


## Polyneikos

O Σπύρος βρίσκεται εκει τα απογεύματα μετά τις 7,όπου προπονείται 8-10.
Απο εκεί και πέρα,πορτα σε αυτο το γυμναστήριο δεν τρώει κανεις,σε καμία των περιπτώσεων. Πάτε εκεί και προπονείστε,απλα πράγματα.
Το κλίμα είναι πολυ καλο και φιλικό,μην προβληματίζεστε ιδιαιτερα.
Σε καθε περιπτωση το τηλεφωνο του γυμναστηρίου ειναι 210 8820927

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

με πρόλαβε ο κώστας δεν έχει τετοιους προβληματισμούς όταν μιλάμε για τον μπουρνάζο , απλα πηγαίνει κάποιος και αν πεί απο το φόρουμ θα έχει και μπόνους , είναι φίλος καλός και άνθρωπος που αγαπάει αυτο που κάνει και τα νέα παιδια , του αρέσει να βοηθάει όπου μπορεί , γι αυτο να μην έχετε ενδιασμούς όσο αφορα το γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου

----------


## EvDev86

Είχα προπονηθεί πέρυσι για μια μέρα εκεί το Δεκαπενταύγουστο , καθώς το γυμναστήριο που πήγαινα ήταν κλειστό και η τιμή ήταν -θυμάμαι-  3 ευρώ. 200 ευρώ ο χρόνος ,αν δε κάνω λάθος. Είναι γυμναστήριο που είναι τελευταίο του είδους του ,πραγματικα ναός σωματοδομικής.

----------


## goldenera

Φθινόπωρο 1984, περιοδικό αθλητής, άρθρο για τον Κο Μπουρνάζο. Η ποιότητα δεν είναι πολύ καλή αλλά νομίζω πως θα μπορέσετε να διαβάσετε και το κείμενο.

----------


## RAMBO

Μπορεί να μην εχω προπονηθεί ποτέ στο γυμναστήριο του κ.Μπουρνάζου αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι εκεί οι προπονήσεις διαφέρουν..το αγωνιστικό κλίμα και η ιστορική σημασια του χώρου δίνουν άλλη διάσταση...αυτά το καθιστούν και τον πλέον κατάλληλο χώρο για το Atlas challenge :05. Weights:

----------


## NASSER

RAMBO τα είπες όλα σε δυο γραμμές  :03. Thumb up: 
Προσωπικα όποτε έχω κάνει προπόνηση στο γυμναστήριο του Μπουρνάζο, παρέα με τον κ. Μπουρνάζο, νιώθω πως ντοπάρομαι εκείνη την ώρα! Άλλη αίσθηση!

----------


## ελμερ

Φοβερος ανθρωπος ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος....στο Atlas περσι ημασταν μια παρεα,σαν να γνωριζομαστε χρονια,προσιτος και ευγενικος..... :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

γκολντεν εγραψες :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: υπεροχο αρθρο που εξηγει αρκετα την προπονητικη φιλοσοφια του σπυρου μπουρναζου

----------


## goldenera



----------


## RAMBO

Εδώ λογικά πρέπει να ειναι γύρω στα 22.....φανταστικός :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera



----------


## panosralliart



----------


## panosralliart

ο πατερας μου με τον σπυρο πριν πολλα χρονια

----------


## noz1989

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## aqua_bill



----------


## The_Dark_Knight™

*ΚΤΗΝΟΣ*

----------


## loufas

απο τα καλητερα σωματα για μενα!!! πολυ μπροστα για την εποχη του!
και ακομα ειναι σε τελεια κατασταση...

----------


## nisgia

νομιζω το σωμα του κ.Μπουρναζου ειναι ακριβως στη χρυση τομη μεταξυ μαζας ογκου αισθιτικης ομορφιας και βγαζει μια υγεια που οι σημερινοι τοπ σταρς bbers δε βγαζουν για μενα τουλαχιστον...προτυπο

----------


## vaggos@

πολθ σωστος

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Οταν βλεπω αυτες τις φωτογραφιες του Σπυρου Μπουρναζου πραγματικα περνω αυτοπεποιθηση, αφισιωνομαι σε αυτο που θελω να πετυχω και εχω παντα στο μυαλο μου σαν ποιον θελω να γινω
Μπορει να εχω σαν τον Αρνολντ για προτυπο αλλα ο Μπουρναζος ειναι κατι ξεχωριστο.
Μακαρι μια μερα να τον συναντησω εστω και για ενα ''Γεια'' και βεβαιως ενα αυτογραφο

----------


## 6pack

Πραγματικά φοβερός αθλητής που ήτανε πολύ μπροστά για την εποχή του. Με μια λέξη κτήνος!

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ο Σπυρος,αναμφιβολα,προηγηθηκε δεκαετιες ολοκληρες απο την εποχη του.Στο ακουσμα και μονο του ονοματος του, ενοιωθαν δεος οι αντιπαλοι του.Ο τοτε προεδρος της Ελληνικης IFBB,Σταυρος Τριανταφυλλιδης ,ειχε στο γραφειο του μια φωτογραφια με τον Αρνολντ και μια με τον Σπυρο,σε ιδιο μεγεθος, διπλα-διπλα η μια στην αλλη,σε μια διπλη δικεφαλων.Συνιθιζε λοιπον ο Σταυρος, να εξηγει σε εμας -που ειμασταν νεοτεροι απο τον Σπυρο-για το ποσο μεγαλος αθλητης ειναι,αφου μπορει και στεκεται ανετα, διπλα στον μεγαλυτερο ΒΒ του κοσμου,για εκεινα τα χρονια.Μαλιστα,αυτη τη συγκριση τη δημοσιευσε και στα τευχη του περιοδικου του,γραφοντας οτι ο Σπυρος οχι μονο δεν αποφευγει τη συγριση με τον Αρνολντ,αλλα την επιζητα κιολας.Τετοια πραγματα δεν μπορει να τα αναφερει ενας προεδρος αν δεν ειναι τεκμηριωμενα.Ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος ειναι ο ανθρωπος ,που με το τεραστιο ταλεντο του ,εκτοξευσε το επιπεδο του Ελληνικου ΒΒ,στα υψη.
Σημερα δεν κατεβαινει σε αγωνες, αλλα με τη δραση του βοηθαει το σπορ μας και πληθος πρωταθλητων,ωστε να ανεβει ακομα ψηλοτερα και να εχουμε επιτυχιες.Δεν γνωριζω κανενα αλλο που να ασχολειται συνεχως και με τετοιο παθος για το ΒΒ,και μαλιστα ανιδιοτελως.

----------


## dorita

βρηκα τυχαια 1βιντεο του κ. Μπουρναζου ψαχνοντας κατι αλλο κ το ποσταρω γιατι μου αρεσε πολυ!!!
 :08. Toast: 
ειναι μοναδικος... :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

Τα βιντεάκια του κ. Μπουρνάζου πρώτα εδώ προβάλονται  :01. Smile:  Ήδη υπάρχει αλλά χαρά μας να τα βλέπουμε κατα επανάληψη.

----------


## aqua_bill



----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Σημερα γιορταζει ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος.Ο ανθρωπος που βρισκεται πισω απο καθε θετικο γεγονος, που πραγματοποιειται στο χωρο μας.
Ευχομαι ο Θεος να τον εχει καλα ,και να τον προστατευει,γιατι το αξιζει πραγματικα.
Φιλε Σπυρο, να εισαι πολυχρονος και ευτυχισμενος.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία και δημιουργικοτητα  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αν και τον ευχήθηκα τηλεφωνικα θα πως και διαδικτυακά πολύχρονος Σπύρο παντα γερός και δυνατός και να συνεχίσεις να αποτελείς έμπνευση και σωστο παράδειγμα σαν αθλητής και άνθρωπος πάνω απ όλα  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Σήμερα είναι σαν να γιορτάζει όλο το ελληνικό bodybuilding  :01. Smile: 
Να ναι πάντα καλά και ευτυχισμένος και να συνεχίζει να μας διδάσκει σε όλα τα επίπεδα, όπως ακριβώς είναι είναι και το bodybuilding!

----------


## Polyneikos

Με αφορμή την σημερινή γιορτή του *Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου* , να βαλω μια παλιά δημοσίευση του περιοδικού SuperMan, του 1990,με το ξεκίνημα του,τις δυσκολίες επιβίωσης που αντιμετώπισε, την στάση που τήρησε του ενάντια στους διάφορους πειρασμούς και σκληρες καταστάσεις, αναλύωντας έτσι το ακέραιο του χαρακτήρα του, καθως και τον δρόμο προς την άνοδο...



























*Η τελευταία παράγραφος του άρθρου είναι η πιο χαρακτηριστική και με εκφράζει απόλυτα !*
*
"Πολλά άλλαξαν από εκείνες τις πρώιμες γκρίζες εποχές της νιότης του, αλλά ο Σπύρος παραμένει απλός, φιλικός και  εύκολα προσεγγίσιμος από κάθε θαυμαστή του, πρόθυμος να δώσει πάντα τις οδηγίες και τις παραινέσεις στους νεώτερους, προβάλωντας με την ακτινοβολία του σε ένα λαμπρό,υγιές αθλητικό πρότυπο"

**ΣΠΥΡΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΛΛΑ,ΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ BODYBUILDING & OΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑΥΜΑΣΤΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙΣ "ΠΙΣΤΟΣ ΕΡΑΣΤΗΣ" ΣΤΟ ΣΙΔΕΡΕΝΙΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ*  :08. Toast:

----------


## aqua_bill

ετοιμαζομουν να ποσταρω ακριβως το ιδιο αφιέρωμα.πολυ ωραια ειναι και η φωτο στο οπισθόφυλλο τησ mlo. χρονια πολλα και καλα λοιπόν

----------


## ελμερ

Χρονια πολλα στον Σπυρο Μπουρναζο,εναν φοβερο αθλητη και εναν υπεροχο ανθρωπο..... :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

Χρόνια πολλά, υγεία, ευτυχία σε έναν από τους ακρογωνιαίους λίθους του σιδερένιου αθλήματος στην Ελλάδα. Να τον έχει ο Θεός καλά, να τον χαίρεται η οικογένεια του, και να συνεχίσει να μας εμπνέει με το σωματικό του κάλλος, και προπαντός το ήθος του.

----------


## mens sana

> εγω ρωτησα για να μην παω τσαμπα και φαω πορτα γιατι μπορει να μου ελεγε φιλε για ημερησια προπονηση δεν δεχομαστε


Το 1989 το καλοκαιρι βρισκομουν στην Αθνα για καμια 10ρια μερες. Οταν εμαθα οτι διπλα στο ξενοδοχειο που εμενα ηταν το γυμναστηριο του Μπουρναζου, πηγα και τον ρωτησα αν μπορουσα να κανω μερικες προπονησεις. Το ποσο που πληρωσα ηταν συμβολικο. Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που αποτελει προτυπο για πολλους, διοτι περα απο το σωματικο καλλος ειναι και ανθρωπος με ηθος.

----------


## sAVAZz

καπου ειδα προσφατα ειχε δωσει μια συνεντευ3η σε ενα πρωιναδικο του σταρ με τιτλος ο ελληνας αρνολντ...γυρισμενο στο γυμναστηριο του...μηπως εχεις κανεις το βιντεο απο αυτη την συνεντευ3η.????δν το βρισκω που8ενα

----------


## NASSER

Τελευταία συνέντευξη του Σπύρου στο περιοδικό LIFO με συνεργασία του bodybuilding.gr όσο αφορά το φωτογραφικό υλικό  :03. Thumb up: 
http://www.lifo.gr/mag/features/3614
και
http://www.lifo.gr/team/lola/35710

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τις συνεντευξεις του Σπύρου και αυτη πιο πανω είναι καλο να την διαβάσουν προσεκτικα και νέα παιδια , γιατι αποτελεί και μάθημα ζωής , εγω που την διάβασα ένιωσα και κατάλαβα το σκεπτικό του και την ιδεολογία του Σπύρου για πολλα θεματα πάνω στη ζωή και πόσο σημαντικό είναι να έχουμε αρχές και αξίες και ότι το σώμα απο μόνο του δεν είναι το πάν , αλλα μετράει πάντα ο παράγων άνθρωπος και αυτο είναι κατι που χαρακτηρίζει τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο και δεν χάνετε ποτε 

και αυτα τα λεω με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα και σιγουρια γιατι τον ξερω σαν άθλητη απο το ξεκίνημα του που τον βλέπαμε και τον θαυμάζαμε ,αλλα και σαν άνθρωπο , χαίρομαι που είμαστε φίλοι  και αυτα είναι που μετράνε τωρα περισσότερο και είναι χρήσιμα σαν παραδείγματα και δεν είναι σαν μερικες περιπτωσεις ανθρώπων που αν χάσουν το σώμα χάνουν τα πάντα , γιατι είπαμε η λεβεντια της ψυχής μενει για πάντα και όχι του σώματος  :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera

Όταν έχεις ανακαλύψει τον εαυτό σου και έχεις εμβαθύνει και φιλοσοφήσει τη ζωή απαλαγμένος από κόμπλεξ και εγωισμούς, έχεις κερδίσει και ανακαλύψει το νόημα της. Αυτό κατάλαβα από την πολύ όμορφη συνέντευξη. Αισθάνομαι χαρούμενος που γνώρισα φέτος στο Άτλας τον Κο Μπουρνάζο από κοντά, και είδα στα μάτια του τον εξαιρετικό άνθρωπο που όλοι όσοι στον γνωρίζουν περιγράφουν :03. Clap:

----------


## panagiotiss

Ο Έλληνας "arnold".
Από τους αγαπημένους μου αθλητές στο χώρο του bodybuiling. Μπράβο σε όλους για αυτό το τοπικ και το αφιέρωμα τους μεγάλου Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου

----------


## arnoldmitsos88

από τους καλύτερους Έλληνες bodybuilder!

----------


## Metalhead|T|

παιδες..σόρρυ για το ξέθαμα..αλλα για να μην ανοίγω νεο θέμα...εχουμε άτομα εδώ που προπονουνται στο  γυμ του κ.Μπουρνάζου??

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην χθεσινή εκδήλωση των Bodybuilding Club παρευρέθηκε ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, μαζί με τον μικρότερο του αδερφό, Παναγιώτη, την οικογένεια του και τον 8 μηνων γιό τους, Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο junior !!

Περιχαρής ο Σπύρος τον είχε στην αγκαλιά του και ο μικρός Σπύρος φορουσε ενα μπλουζάκι Ι want to be like my uncle, κλέβωντας την παράσταση !

----------


## Metalhead|T|

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάρα πολυ όμορφη φωτο και ο μικρός θα αισθάνετε υπερήφανος για τον θείο του που έχουν και το ίδιο όνομα, όπως και ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος θα καμαρώνει τον ανηψιό του  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Μπουρναζος που να μην ειναι πρωταθλητης δεν υπαρχει.Αρα σε λιγο καιρο θα αρχισουν τα πρωτα  αθλητικα βηματα του νεου Σπυρου Μπουρναζου.

----------


## goldenera

Φανταστικές οι φωτό με τον Κο Σπύρο και τον συνονόματο ανηψιό του :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, μαζί με τον ανιψιό του,επίσης  Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο, παρακολούθησαν μαζί το Σαββατο το 19ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της ΙFBB.
Ο μικρούλης , για την ακρίβεια, παρακολουθησε τον πρώτο του αγωνα.
Αν κρίνουμε από το μπλουζάκι που φοράει  , αυτες οι φωτογραφίες μετά από 25-30 χρόνια θα είναι συλλεκτικές, αν όχι προφητικές  :01. Razz: 









Τελικά ένας IFBB Pro σαν τον Κεφαλιανό,κάνει εντύπωση και σε ένα παιδί 14 μηνών  :05. Biceps:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

Πραγματικά πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες του Σπύρου από στιγμιότυπα του 19ου πανελληνίου κυπέλλου της ΕΟΣΔ. Όσο για το μπλουζάκι που φοράει ο μικρούλης Σπυράκος, ζήλεψα και θέλω και εγώ  :01. Smile:

----------


## goldenera

Φανταστικές φωτό, του μικρού με τον Κο Σπύρο, και η τελευταία με τον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό......και τον δικό μας Τόλη :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Στην φωτογραφία πίσω φαίνεται και ο Τόλης...

----------


## Tolis 1989

> Στην φωτογραφία πίσω φαίνεται και ο Τόλης...


 :01. Mr. Green: 



Επειδή εκείνη την μέρα ήμουν αρκετές ώρες με τον κύριο Μπουρνάζο, ενα πράγμα έχω να πω, η ευγένεια του η καλοσύνη του και γενικά η θετική του αύρα σε μαγεύει!  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα ωραιες φωτο και ο μικρός Σπυράκος θα τις βλέπει όταν μεγαλώσει με το θείο του που αποτελεί πρότυπο , γιατι εδω που τα λέμε ο Σπύρος είναι θεωρώ άξιος πρεσβευτής του Ελληνικού ββ και δεν έχει να κάνει με τίτλους μόνο αλλα γενικότερα , γιατι ανήκει και στην εποχή που το ββ γενικότερα ήταν πιο ρεαλιστικό και προσιτό απο θέμα αισθητικής  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος* παρευρέθηκε ως επισημος προσκεκλημενος των* BBCLUB* και των αδερφων *Παναγιωτόπουλων*, στο Elite Grabd Prix ,το Σαββάτο, 16 Νοεμβρίου.
Εκεί τιμήθηκε από τον Γιάννη Παναγιωτόπουλο, όπως και τίμησε 2 φίλους του από τα παλιά,βετεράνους αθλητες, *Γιωργο Δαλιάνη* και *Ηλία Παγιαννίδη


*



Απονομή του Σπύρου στον φίλο του *Ηλία Παγιαννίδη*



Απονομή του Σπύρου στον φίλο του *Γιωργο Δαλιάνη*

----------


## DIMITROS

Εδω και ο αδελφος του!!

----------


## Polyneikos

H παρέα από τα παλιά,Δαλιάνης, Μπουρνάζος Σπύρος,Μπουρναζος Κωστας,Νικος Κρόμπας,Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τέτοιους ανθρώπους πως να μην τους τιμήσεις , όπως και ο Γιώργος Δαλιάνης φίλος του Σπύρου, πάντα σεμνός άνθρωπος και χαμηλών τόνων ,  αλλα και ο φίλος Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης που πραγματικά χάρηκα που τον είδα να βραβευετε σ αυτη την εκδήλωση και απόδειξη ότι ο Μπουρνάζος ποτε δεν ξεχνά τούς καλούς του φίλους  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Xρόνια πολλά στον *Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο* σήμερα για την ονομαστική του γιορτή, καθώς και στον αγαπημένο του ανιψιό, Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο επίσης, ο οποίος παρακολουθεί στενά πλεον τα αγωνιστικά δρώμενα του χώρου,μαζί με τους γονείς του και τον θείο του!  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Χρόνια πολλά , πάντα με χαρές και χαμόγελο !!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 




'

----------


## goldenera

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία, στον άνθρωπο που στο πρόσωπο του αντανακλάται η ιστορία του αγαπημένου μας αθλήματος στην Ελλάδα, και που με την παρουσία και δράση του εξακολουθεί να το στηρίζει.

----------


## grtech

Χρόνια πολλά στον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο και το ανιψάκι του.  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Πολύχρονος με υγεία και ευτυχία στη ζωή του, να είναι πάντα καλά! Το άθλημα και αρκετοί αθλητές του οφείλουν πολλά ευχαριστώ και αυτό δεν πρέπει να το ξεχνάμε  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

χρόνια πολλα στον αγαπημένο φίλο και εμπνευστή μας Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο να τον χαιρόμαστε όσοι τον αγαπάμε και  επίσης και τον μικρό τζούνιορ Σπυράκο να είναι πάντα χαρούμενος κι ευτυχισμένος :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## RAMBO

Πολυχρονος ο κ.Σπυρος να ειναι καλα να μας τιμαει με την παρουσια του και οτι αλλο επιθυμει !!

----------


## κοτινος

να σημειωσω στην αμεσως απο πανω φωτογραφια του σπυρου μπουρναζου με τον πιτσιρικα του ,  τερμα αριστερα ειναι ο πολλακις πρωταθλητης ελλαδος στο σκακι 

γιαννης παπαιωαννου!

----------


## Polyneikos

Aπό τους πρόσφατο αγώνα της IFBB , Ben Weider Diamond Cup, όπου παρευρέθηκε ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος

Απονομή στην κατηγορία Men Bodybuilding -95 













Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον πρόεδρο της Παγκόσμιας IFBB, Rafael Santoha

----------


## Polyneikos

Mια κλασσική φωτογράφηση του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, το 1992, με Gary Strydom και Ελένη Πετρουλάκη !

----------


## Polyneikos

Από την χθεσινή μας επίσκεψη  στο AutoBattleShips Festival στο ΟΑΚΑ, στα περίπτερα των Regenesis Stores του Κώστα Σταμάτη αλλά και στις επιδείξεις μπράντεφερ από τους πρωταθλητές Αντώνη Πανάρετο και Παναγιώτη Ρούσση.

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος ,οι πρωταθλητές της χειροπάλης Παναγιώτης Ρούσσης, Βασίλης Στρόφυλας, Αντώνης Πανάρετος  και ο  Κώστας Σταμάτης*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όμορφες φωτο με γνωστούς ανθρώπους και φίλους χαμογελαστούς , πρέπει να ήταν μια πολύ ωραία εκδήλωση  :08. Toast:

----------


## loufas

Ωραια διοργάνωση  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραία παρέα, ωραίο event  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σαν σήμερα, 35 χρόνια νωρίτερα, την *25η Νοεμβρίου του 1979*, αναδύθηκε το ίνδαλμα δεκαετιών, ο *Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος*, κερδίζωντας στο Mr Ελλάς της IFBB, τρείς τίτλους, ξεκινώντας μια επική πορεία : 

Αρχικά κέρδισε την κατηγορία *Βαρέων Βαρών* (Συμμετείχαν και οι Βόκας και Κωνσταντινίδης )



Μετέπειτα κέρδισε τον *Γενικό Τίτλο* (Συμμετείχαν οι Γκιουλέας και Λεβεντέλης)





Τέλος στην *κατηγορία Πρωταθλητών,* συμμετείχε και νίκησε στην ηλικία των 22 χρονών όλους τους παλαιούς πρωταθλητές : 
Συμμετείχαν Γιαννακόπουλος, Κούκος,Μπουζιάνας,Χατζηγεωργίου , Ζαφειρόπουλος 




Το *Bodybuilding.gr* τιμά και ευχαριστεί ένα μεγάλο ίνδαλμα - πρότυπο αθλητή ,που ώθησε πολλούς αθλούμενους να ασχοληθούν με το σιδερένιο άθλημα και παραμένει ακόμα κοντά στο άθλημα που υπηρέτησε και τον ανέδειξε  !

----------


## ελμερ

Να ναι παντα καλα ο Σπυρος,εχει προσφερει και προσφερει πολλα στο αθλημα...ειναι μια απ τις "κολονες" του Ελληνικου bodybuilding  :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Ο Σπύρος θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει περισσότερα σε εθνικό επίπεδο και δίχως να διεκδικεί καρέκλες και προεδριλίκια, αλλά δεν το άφησαν τα συμφέροντα...
Βλέπω να του χτυπάνε σύντομα πάλι την πόρτα... να του πουν τα κάλαντα  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολυ καλή η ενημέρωση ώστε να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι , ο Σπύρος αποτελούσε και αποτελεί πρότυπο όχι μόνο σ όσους ασχολούνται με το ββ αλλα και γενικότερα ακόμη και με τούς αδαείς απο τον χώρο , γιατι είχε αισθητική και ομορφιά το σώμα του και γενικότερα και θεωρείτε απο τούς πιο άξιους και καταξιωμένους εκπροσώπους τού αθλήματός μας 

ανήκει σε μια κατηγορία που αν ζούσε στην Αμερική θα ήταν παγκοσμίου βεληνεκούς όπως ο Άρνολντ , γι αυτο και τον λέγαμε Άρνολντ της Ελλάδος  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera

Σπάνια περίπτωση συνδυασμού σωματικού κάλους , όμορφου προσώπου και ήθους, πραγματικά συγκέντρωνε όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά και τις προδιαγραφές που τον χαρακτήρισαν ως τον κορυφαίο Έλληνα αθλητή! Να είναι καλά!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έτσι είναι φίλε Γιάννη αν δεν είχε όλα αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικά δεν θα ήταν τόσο ξεχωριστός και αποδεκτός απο όλους 

μάζες τεράστιες και τότε είχαν πολλοί αλλα και μεταγεννέστερα , αλλα όλος αυτός ο συνδιασμός ήταν που έκανε τον Μπουρνάζο ξεχωριστό

----------


## ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ

ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΕΙΠΕ Ο ΗΛΙΑΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΡΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ.

----------


## George Dalianis

Στα μέσα του 1980 έτυχε να δω μία φωτογραφία του Σπύρου από τα Δυναμικά Σπόρ , σε μία πλάγια πόζα στήθους. Παρατηρώντας την σκέφτηκα: Αυτός ο αθλητής αξίζει να διακριθεί πέρα από τα Ελληνικά σύνορα .
 Οι μετέπειτα διακρίσεις του στα 1983 και 1985 εδραίωσαν πλήρως αυτόν τον συλλογισμό. Με υψηλό ανάστημα, μικρή μέση, μεγάλες μυϊκές μάζες, εξαιρετικά πόδια και τρομερό μυϊκό διαχωρισμό πλαισιωμένα από ένα ανάλογο πρόσωπο, είχε, απλά, το πλήρες σύνολο για να αποτελέσει πηγή έμπνευσης για πολλούς.
 Πέρα από την προσωπική μας φιλία, πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι το σιδερένιο άθλημα ίσως να μην είχε φτάσει  στο επίπεδο που είναι χωρίς την συνεισφορά του η οποία έγκειται όχι μόνον στις αγωνιστικές του επιτυχίες αλλά κυρίως στην ακατάπαυστη προσφορά του στους αθλητές. 
Ο  σεβασμός και η εκτίμηση που του προσφέρονται απλόχερα είναι εντελώς δικαιωματικά κερδισμένα.

----------


## George Dalianis

Μετα τα εγκαίνια της MLO διασκέδαση στην νυκτερινή ζωή της Αθήνας. 
]Ο Gary Strydom ,επίσημος προσκεκλημένος της MLO διασκέδασε μαζί μας σε μια μεγάλη χαρούμενη παρέα.

----------


## George Dalianis

Ανεξίτηλες στιγμές του παρελθόντος, αμέσως μετά τη νίκη του Σπύρου τον Μάιο του 1989. 
Στο φόντο θα αναγνωρίσετε σίγουρα και άλλα γνωστά πρόσωπα .

----------


## goldenera

Ωραία φωτογραφία, ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Ολόκληρη η κοινότητα του Ελληνικού Bodybuilding οφείλει πολλά στον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο!
Με τον χαρακτήρα του και την αποδοχή του από το ευρύ κοινό, βοήθησε στο να βγει το άθλημα από το περιθώριο.
Άνθρωπος ευθύς και ξεκάθαρος έχει παράλληλα μία έμφυτη ευγένεια που τραβάει τον κόσμο κοντά του.
Ως αθλητής… τι να πω; Ο Arnold της Ελλάδας!

----------


## Polyneikos

Σπουδαίος αθλητής, *ο ακρογωνιαίος λίθος του Hall Of Fame του Ελληνικού Bodybuilding*, προσωπικά έχω δηλώσει ότι υπήρξε το πρότυπό μου από Ελληνες πρωταθλητές.
Ενώ γνώρισε την απόλυτη δόξα, την καθιέρωση και την φημη του καλύτερου Ελληνα bodybuilder,  παρέμεινε απλός , προσιτός και στωικός.
Όσο εύκολα ήταν στο επίκεντρο του αθλητισμού, της δημοσιότητας, της μόδας, των Lifestyle περιοδικών των δεκαετιών του 80 και του 90, τόσο απλά αποσύρθηκε από τα εγκόσμια, αναζητώντας την πνευματική του ολοκλήρωση μέσα από την μελέτη και την εσωτερική αναζήτηση.
Εραστής του σιδερένιου αθλήματος, συνεχίζει να προπονείται ανελλιπως 3 φορές την εβδομάδα, στο γυμναστήριό του, με πολύ προσεγμένη διατροφή, (παραπάνω από μια  δεκαετία έχει εξαιρέσει τα κρέατα και τα ψάρια από το διατροφολόγιο του) και δίνει το παράδειγμα ότι το bodybuilding εκτός από πρωταθλητισμός , ειναι πάνω απ΄ολα ένα αθλημα που δεν έχει ημερομηνία λήξης .
Είναι ο Έλληνας Arnold! :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera

Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα, υπέροχες φωτό! 

Απίστευτη καμπύλη δικεφάλου, τρομερή γενικότερα ποιότητα μυών! Αναρωτιέμαι πού θα μπορούσε να φτάσει ο Κος Σπύρος αν συνέχιζε το όνειρο του στην Αμερική. Επειδή κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν υστερούσε σε κανένα επίπεδο πιστεύω ότι θα μπορούσε να 'πιάσει' υψηλές θέσεις στους πιο κορυφαίους αγώνες :01. Wink:

----------


## George Dalianis

Κώστα με έφερες πολλά χρόνια πίσω. 
Οι φωτογραφίες του Σπύρου κάτω από τον κίτρινο προβολέα της Τροίας, είναι τραβηγμένες από μένα,  ΕΝΑ μήνα πριν τον αγώνα του 1989 . 
Η ποιότητα του Σπύρου αμφιβάλλω αν βγαίνει εύκολα σήμερα την ημέρα του αγώνα. Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές όπως και οι άλλες στην Ακρόπολη με την Μαρία Μπακαλάκου και του Mr. Οδύσσεια 1993 τραβήχτηκαν με Minolta XD-II ,μηχανή κορυφαία στην εποχή της, σε μια εποχή όπου έπρεπε να ρυθμίζεις διαφράγματα, ταχύτητες ,βάθος πεδίου, να κάνεις τέλεια εστίαση και το κυριότερο , το κάθε καρέ ΚΟΣΤΙΖΕ. Δεν υπήρχαν κάρτες μνήμης, 1080p, ψηφιακή ποιότητα, 4Κ ,κλπ. .
 Εραστής της φωτογραφικής τέχνης και επί χρόνια επαγγελματίας ,αλλά και αθλητής, απέκτησα ,σταδιακά, την οξύτητα για το πάγωμα  του ενσταντανέ.
Εάν υπήρχε η ψηφιακή τεχνολογία εκείνες τις εποχές ,πιστεύω, θα βλέπαμε ποιότητα και λεπτομέρεια που δυστυχώς χανόταν ,λόγω της τεχνολογίας και της χαμηλής ανάλυσης σε βίντεο και φωτογραφίες, και αναπόφευκτα, αδικούσε όλους τους αθλητές της εποχής.

----------


## dimitris kavalos

*Η μοναδική  φωτογραφία που τράβηξα εκείνο το βράδυ στα εγκαίνια του γυμναστιρίου του Γιώργου.*

----------


## Polyneikos

Μετά από μια συζήτηση με τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο, αναφερθήκαμε σε έναν Ιταλο συναθλητή και φίλο του, τον Al Disiena, ο οποίος ήρθε στην Ελλάδα ως guest poser το 1984 στο Mr Boρειος Ελλάς. 
Εκτοτε αναπτύχθηκε μια  φιλία , ο Disiena είχε έρθει στην Ελλάδα και φιλοξενήθηκε από τον Σπύρο αλλά και ο Σπύρος πήγε στην Καλιφόρνια το 1986 (διαγωνιστηκε στο Mr Universe στο Las Vegas) , οπου ο Disiena διατηρούσε 2 γυμναστήρια και κάνανε παρέα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τον θυμάμαι και γω πολύ καλα όπως θυμάμαι και την σχέση που είχε με το Σπύρο και την αμοιβαία εκτίμηση που είχαν , τότε βλέπετε ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος ήταν ο πρέσβης του Ελληνικού ββ σε όλο τον κόσμο και δεν χωράει αμφιβολίας αυτο , είχε τεράστια αναγνωρισιμότητα και εκτίμηση απο πολλούς μεγάλους ββερ και κάτι τέτοιες φωτο το αποδεικνύουν γιατι δεν είναι απλα πήγα και βγήκα μια φωτο με κάποιον διάσιμο ββερ 
όπως θυμάμαι πολύ καλα και την επίσκεψή του στον μεγάλο Σέρτζιο Ολίβα και μην αναφερθω και στον Καβακ που είναι πιο γνωστό

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Οι 56 σελίδες αφιέρωμα που υπάρχουν έως σήμερα στο Forum δείχνουν ξεκάθαρα πόσο αγαπητός είναι ο Σπύρος.
Το προηγούμενο Σάββατο βρεθήκαμε στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ απ’ όπου είναι και οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες. Μας εντυπωσίασε για άλλη μία φορά με την προσωπικότητα και την ευθύτητα του χαρακτήρα του.

----------


## Nive

Τον βλέπεις αυτόν τον άνθρωπο και λες ``τι ωραίο κορμί΄΄ προσωπικά τον θεωρώ συμμετρικότατο και αρενοπό!! 
Τον είδα από κοντά στο άτλας και λέω κοίτα πώς κρατιέται το θηρίο, να πας στην ηλικία του και να είσαι έτσι!!!!  :02. Shock:

----------


## vaggan

η πρωτη μου επαφη με τον σπυρο μπουρναζο απο κοντα ηταν το μεσημερακι της πρωτης δεκεμβριου του 2012 λιγες ωρες πριν την διεξαγωγη του ατλας 2 φτανω στο ξενοδοχειο victory πολυ κοντα στο γυμναστηριο του μπουρναζου αφηνω αποσκευες και ορμαω μεχρι το gym να μαθω λεπτομερειες κατεβαινοντας τα σκαλια του ιστορικου γυμναστηριου τον πρωτο που ειδα ηταν ο σπυρος χαμογελαστος -γεια σας του λεω ποτε ξεκινανε οι εγγραφες για το ατλας? γεια σου φιλε μου λεει τεσσεραμιση αρχιζει το ζυγισμα εχεις ερθει νωρις οκ του λεω θα ερθω τοτε αργοτερα-ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙς ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΕΤΣΙ?αμεσως σε εκανε να νοιωσεις ξεχωριστος και σημαντικος για το event ακομα και αν ησουν ο τελευταιος τροχος της αμαξης μια απλη συμμετοχη να πλαισιωνει ολους τους υπολοιπους εκεινη την στιγμη πραγματικα αισθανθηκα ιδιατερη τιμη και καταλαβα γιατι ολοι τον θεωρουν ξεχωριστη προσωπικοτητα μπορει να σε κανει να αισθανθεις ξεχωριστος και να σου τονωσει το ηθικο με δυο λεξεις :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## George Dalianis

25 χρόνια χωρίζουν την πρώτη φωτογραφία από τις επόμενες .Η τελευταία είναι από το Mr ΚΡΗΤΗ 1990 όπου είμαστε κριτική επιτροπή με τον Σπύρο. Οι άλλες είναι από την τελευταία φορά που βρεθήκαμε στην Αθήνα, στο ιστορικό γυμναστήριο της Τροίας.
Αφιερωμένες στον φίλο και αδερφό Σπύρο.

----------


## George Dalianis

Παρακολούθησα πρόσφατα την νίκη του Sergio Oliva Jr,και την συνεπακόλουθη απόκτηση της επαγγελματικής του κάρτας. Θυμόμουν σαν να ήταν εχθές, όταν βλέπαμε με τον Σπύρο το Mr Olympia 1984, τον Sergio να βαστάει στα χέρια του, μετά την ανακοίνωση της 8ης θέσης ,τον Sergio Oliva Jr μωρό κάτω από καταιγισμό χειροκροτημάτων . Δύο χρόνια αργότερα ο Σπύρος, σε ταξίδι του στην Αμερική, γνωρίστηκε με τον θρύλο του bodybuilding  και πήρε τον μικρούλη τότε στα χέρια του. Γνωρίζοντας τον Σπύρο, και τις ευαισθησίες του σαν άνθρωπο ,αντιλαμβάνομαι την συγκίνηση που θα νοιώθει ,βλέποντας το βρέφος που κρατούσε στην χέρια να έχει εξελιχθεί σε έναν εξαιρετικό αθλητή.

----------


## Polyneikos

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, πρέπει να είναι από την επίσκεψή του στο Las Vegaς το 1986. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ακριβώς απο τότε είναι και ο μικρούλης είναι ο νέος επαγγελματίας , ο οποίος έχει πάρει στοιχεία του πατέρα του αλλα δεν βγήκε θεωρώ καλύτερη έκδοση , γιατι αν και δεν συγκρίνονται εποχές και μάζες τα σχήματα και τα γεννετικά δεν έχουν εποχή , στις ίδιες πόζες τους ο πατέρας δειχνει πιο ωραία με καλύτερο σχήμα πλάτης 

αλλα επειδη η κρίση στο ββ είναι υποκειμενική ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει το γούστο του

----------


## goldenera

Φανταστικές και ιστορικές θα έλεγα φωτό του Σπύρου με τον 'Μύθο'!!!!!!! Ευχαριστούμε Κε Δαλιάνη!

----------


## George Dalianis

Σήμερα είναι η ονομαστική εορτή του Σπύρου. Δράττομαι της μοναδικής ευκαιρίας για ένα σπάνιο υλικό από το προσωπικό μου αρχείο. 
Τύπωσα από τα αρνητικά της συλλογής μου και ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες ένα μήνα πριν το παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα του 1986, που έγινε στο Las Vegas . Ο Σπύρος έμεινε τότε στο Newport Beach της Καλιφόρνια , φιλοξενούμενος του Al Disiena. 
Η ζυγαριά της Τροίας έγραφε μπροστά στα μάτια μου 110.800gr . Στον αγώνα ήταν 107kgr. Μάζα ηράκλεια ,με ανάλογη όμως συμμετρία ,ποιότητα και πληρότητα. 
Αφιερωμένες στον φίλο και αδερφό αλλά και σε όλους στο bodybuilding.gr . 

Χρόνια πολλά Σπύρο !!!

----------


## George Dalianis

συνεχίζω ...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύχρονος ο Σπύρος μας και ευτυχισμένος και ομολογω ότι αυτες είναι απο τις καλύτερες φωτο του με τρομερές μάζες και αρμονία στο σώμα του ακόμη και για τα σημερινά δεδομένα  :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Δυο φωτογραφίες απο την γιορτή του Σπύρου ,σε ενα πολυ ωραίο κλίμα με φίλους

Ο αδερφός του Κώστας, η Μαρία Ιορδανοπούλου, η Βασω Γιαννιωτη, ο Θανασης Τσιβιλής και ο παλαιός αθλητης (εχει αγωνιστεί το 1970 με τον Ηλία Πέτσα) και δάσκαλος πολεμικών τεχνων Γιώργος Καρυωτάκης

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

από τη χθεσινή εορτή

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ ωραίο φωτογραφικό υλικό, ευχαριστούμε, πραγματικά κάθε φωτό εκείνης της εποχής αποδεικνύει 'πόσο μπροστά' ήταν ο Κος Μπουρνάζος!

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνέντευξη του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου που παρουσιάστηκε στις 26 Δεκεμβρίου στην εκπομπή 12 Gods, με παρουσιαστή τον Αντώνη Πανάρετο

----------


## Panos1976

Εγω θυμαμαι στο γυμναστηριο που διατηρουσε στο Ζωγραφου , να ερχεται τα απογευματα παντα χαμογελαστος και ευδιαθετοςκαι να διαβαζει με τις ωρες και να υπογραμμιζει φρασεις , να τρωει το ρυζογαλακι του παντα στην ωρα του .
εννοειται οτι σου εξηγουσε καθε απορια σου ασχετα που πολλοι εκει μεσα δεν το εκμεταλευτικαμε γιατι ημασταν ντουβαρια.

Αξεχαστες οι επικες μαχες στο ταβλι με τον Σταματη Κοκκοτα!

----------


## goldenera

Eυχαριστούμε Κώστα. Όμορφη συνέντευξη, γεμάτη ενθουσιασμό και συναίσθημα για έναν θρύλο του αθλήματος της σωματοδόμησης στη Ελλάδα, που συνδυάζει τόσο το σωματικό κάλος όσο και το ψυχικό.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα ωραία παρουσίαση , μιάς και ο Αντώνης Πανάρετος είναι φίλος του Σπύρου χρόνια και η συζήτηση ήταν σε πολύ φιλικό επίπεδο και ήταν όλα προσεγμένα ώστε να κάνει το καλύτερο δυνατό για τον φίλο του 

Εμένα μου ζητήθηκε να πω δυο λόγια για τον Σπύρο  και όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο θα μπορούσα να μιλάω για ώρες και να βγάλω πολλες πτυχές αλλα λόγω περιορισμένου χρόνου στην εκπομπή κόπηκαν κάποια και μπήκαν λίγα λεπτα και μάλιστα έβαλα σαν καμεραμάν τον γιό μου να με τραβήξει και  δεν θα μπορούσε να μη με κάνει να γελάω , (μιας και τον είχα απέναντι) και να κάνω επανάληψη στο βίντεο ξανα και ξανά  :01. Razz: 

είναι μια εκπομπη που προβάλει αθλήματα όπως και το δικό μας που δεν τυγχάνουν ανάλογης προβολής και μακάρι να υπάρχει διάρκεια γιατι γίνετε πολυ καλή δουλειά με μεράκι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## George Dalianis

Μια απλή αλλά περιεκτικότατη συνέντευξη. 
Προφανέστατη και η εκτίμηση που υπάρχει στο πρόσωπο του Σπύρου. 
Εγώ θα σταθώ σε μια άλλη πτυχή. Όταν ένα παιδί έχει έρθει στην ζούγκλα της Αθήνας σε ηλικία 15 ετών για επιβίωση, και έχει καταφέρει όχι μόνον να διακριθεί στο συγκεκριμένο αθλητικό τομέα, αλλά να γίνει πρότυπο ήθους ,καλοσύνης και ευπρέπειας, είναι κατά την προσωπική μου γνώμη, ακράδαντα στοιχεία που δείχνουν όχι μόνο την ακεραιότητα του χαρακτήρα αλλά και τις στέρεες βάσεις της οικογένειας. 
Ανεβάζω δυο ακόμη φωτογραφίες από το 1986 σε σπάνιες πόζες του Σπύρου και μια από το 1992 ,από το GOLD GYM Νέας Υόρκης , μαζί με μια  Ελληνοαμερικανίδα αθλήτρια.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και μερικές πρόσφατες με τον Σπύρο στο ιστορικό γυμναστήριο του που εγω το θεωρώ μουσείο του αθλήματός μας μιάς και εκεί μεσα διατηρεί ακόμη τα παλιά όργανα και βλέπεις φωτο που σε ταξιδεύουν σε άλλες εποχές 

εδω με τούς δυό Αντώνηδες τον Αντώνη Πανάρετο και τον Αντώνη Τριανταφύλλου

----------


## goldenera

Όμορφες!

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαι μερικές φωτογραφίες με τον μικρότερο αδερφό του Σπύρου, τον Πάνο.
Οι περισσότεροι γνωρίζουν μόνο τον Κώστα λόγω της αγωνιστικής του ενασχόλησης.

----------


## goldenera

Αν κρίνουμε από τον αδερφό του Κου Σπύρου εύκολα καταλαβαίνουμε ότι οι πολύ καλές γεννετικές προδιαγραφές χαρακτηρίζουν την οιγογένεια Μπουρνάζου :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

https://scontent.fath3-1.fna.fbcdn.n...02360453_o.jpg

https://scontent.fath3-1.fna.fbcdn.n...73033370_o.jpg

https://scontent.fath3-1.fna.fbcdn.n...76058487_o.jpg

ΓΕΝΕΘΛΙΑ ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟΥ

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Να τα εκατοστησει με υγεια κ δυναμη :05. Weights:

----------


## George Dalianis

Για τα γενέθλια του Σπύρου επέλεξα κάποιες μη αγωνιστικές φωτογραφίες αλλά σίγουρα με ξεχωριστή συναισθηματική αξία. 
Χρόνια σου πολλά Σπύρο.

----------


## goldenera

Πολύχρονος, να είναι πάντα καλά!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Είναι μεγάλη τιμή να υποδέχομαι στο ιατρείο μου το θρύλο του Ελληνικού bodybuilding,Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο.
Τον ευχαριστώ θερμά για την εμπιστοσύνη του και την αναγνώριση στις γνώσεις μου.Η υγεία είναι το πολυτιμότερο αγαθό και η πρόληψη εξασφαλίζει μακροβιότητα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος μαζί με τους Γιώργο Δαλιάνη και Γιώργο Βόκα, παρευρέθησαν σήμερα στο κατάστημα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, όπου φυσικά δεν έλειψαν οι απαραίτητες φωτογραφίες, μαζί με τον Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια προπόνηση με τον Σπύρο, Πατριάρχη του Ελληνικού Βodybuilding, αποτελεί έμπνευση, ακόμα και μετά από χιλιάδες προπονήσεις στο πέρασμα τόσων ετών.
Πόσο μάλιστα όταν γίνεται στην Μεκκα των γυμναστηρίων, το ιστορικό Αthens Gym-Διάπλαση Αθηνών!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όντως αποτελεί έμπνευση και μάλιστα στα ίδια μηχανήματα είχα γυμναστεί πρώτη φορα το 86 και επειδη εμείς δεν είχαμε θυμάμαι είχα κάνει δικεφάλους στην μηχανή της φώτο  :03. Thumb up: 
ωραίες φωτο και ωραία παρέα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τυχερε! :01. Smile: ......Το Σαββατοκυριακο σε περιμενω πιο δυναμωμενο! :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

Έτσι! Old school! Ο Σπύρος εμπνέει στην προπόνηση! Δυνατό δίδυμο και ωραία παρέα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος

Να δω ποτε θα αξιωθω να παω! Κωστα σε ζηλευω!

----------


## goldenera

Πραγματικά μεγάλη τύχη να γυμναστεί κανείς με τον Πατριάρχη του Ελληνικού bodybuilding! Κώστα φαίνεται ότι στάθηκες άξιος παρτενέρ του κου Σπύρου :03. Thumb up:  Όσο για τον πολυνίκη πρωταθλητή μας, πραγματικά αποτελεί έμπνευση η άψογη φόρμα στην οποία διατηρείται αν και έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια από το τέλος της αγωνιστικής του καριέρας :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## DIMITROS

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## georgeifbb

Για σου ρε σπυρο απο την Κυπρο!!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xristos xalkida

WABBA MR HELLAS 2011

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Στο γυμναστήριο του αδελφικού του φίλου,οδοντιάτρου Νικόλαου Κρόμπα.

----------


## vaggan

ο κυριος νικος εχει ερθει και στο μαγαζι μου στην ευβοια φετος το χειμωνα  και με ρωταγε αν εχω ροφηματα πρωτεινης ωπα λεω αυτος ειναι δικος μου πιασαμε κουβεντα μου ελεγε οτι ξερει πολλους μποντυμπιλντερς της χρυσης εποχης και πες πες μου εδειξε και αυτες τις φωτο. φανατικος δε της μασλτεκ :08. Toast:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Είναι τακτικός πελάτης του κ.Παν/λου,ενώ ήταν στον αγώνα της NAC,όπου υπέβαλε ερώτηση προσωπικά στον Jay Cutler.Έχει κάνει και απονομή στο Elite Grand Prix του 2013.Είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον και καλοσυνάτος άνθρωπος.Διατηρεί με τη σύζυγο του,την κορυφαία οδοντιατρική κλινική στη χώρα (στα Β.Π)

----------


## goldenera

Σε φανταστική φόρμα ο Κος Σπύρος, ευχαριστούμε γιατρέ για τις φωτό :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Σημερινή,στα 97 κιλά ο Σπύρος.Όπως μου είπε την επόμενη χρονιά θα κάνει μια φωτογράφηση στα 60 του.

----------


## vaggan

τι υψος να εχει ο μπουρναζος?πρεπει να ειναι ανω του 1,85

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> τι υψος να εχει ο μπουρναζος?πρεπει να ειναι ανω του 1,85


Μου ρίχνει δέκα πόντους,στα ίδια με το Σβάτζενεγγερ.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Μου ρίχνει δέκα πόντους,στα ίδια με το Σβάτζενεγγερ.


Ειναι 1.87, ο Σπύρος του Αrnold του ρίχνει ελάχιστους πόντους. (o oποίος δηλώνει 1.88 :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## Fataoulas

Σε φανταστικη φορμα ο Μπουρναζος.
Τα χερια του ειναι ε-κπλη-κτι-κα  :02. Shock: 


Edit
Ιδιο σχολιο με Golden εκανα. Σα copypaste φαινεται  :01. Razz: 

Και ο γιατρος, δε παει πισω  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

καλα το 1,88 του σβατζι πρεπει να ειναι μυθος :01. Mr. Green:  σε πολλα περιοδικα της εποχης τον αναφερουν ως λιγο ψηλοτερο απο τον ολιβα οποτε κρινωντας και απο τον μπουρναζο πρεπει ο σβατζ να ειναι 1.83-1,85

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο δεύτερο  τεύχος της επανέκδοσης του περιοδικού *Bodybuilding & Fitness Νο 19* – Αυγουστος 2016 , αφιέρωμα στον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## vaggan

μεγαλος.... στο ατλας του 2012 τον πρωτοσυναντησα και οταν τον ρωτησα καποιες απορειες σχετικα με την ωρα διεξαγωγης και την ζυγηση μου λεει στο τελος "να ερθεις σε περιμενω" σε εκανε να αισθανθεις σημαντικος τι και αν ηταν αλλοι 100 καλυτεροι στο event :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## herculas

Πέραν από το μεγάλο αθλητή , εγώ πριν από πολλά χρόνια , σχεδόν 20 , τον γνώρισα και ως άνθρωπο .
Ακόμα και τότε λοιπόν που οι δουλειές έτρεχαν σαν τρελές για τον Σπύρο , αυτός ήταν εκεί με ενδιαφέρον και 
ζήλο , να σε διδάξει και να σε παρατηρεί αν εφαρμόζεις σωστά όσα σου είπε .
Είναι ένας ωραίος άνθρωπος .

----------


## xristos xalkida

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

Aψεγαδιαστος ο ατιμος!

----------


## Polyneikos

Λέτε να ετοιμάζει τίποτα ο Σπύρος ; Σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση τον βλέπω  :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω πιστεύω ότι θέλει κάνει , αν του αρέσει και θέλει άνετα ακόμη και αγωνιστικός γίνετε , το σώμα δεν ξεχνάει ούτε το ταλέντο ενός ανθρώπου χάνετε και φαίνετε άλλωστε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Παντα μια ζωη ινδαλμα ο Σπυρος :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ετοιμάζεται για φωτογράφηση το Γενάρη,στα 60 του.

----------


## Polyneikos

Με την Βασω Γιαννιώτη




Με τον Γιώργο Βόκα





Με την Βάσω Γιαννιώτη και τον ανιψιό του και συνονόματο, Σπύρο Μπουρναζο

----------


## NASSER

Ό,τι και να πούμε τώρα είναι λίγο. Ο Σπύρος είναι έμπνευση στο χώρο του ελληνικού bodybuilding διαχρονικά από τη δεκαετία του '70 μέχρι σήμερα. Όσες φορές αναφέρω το άθλημα σε πρόσωπα που μπορεί και να μην έχουν επαφή με το γυμναστήριο, όλοι θυμούνται πως τηλεοπτικά και σε περιοδικά έβλεπαν τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο που έμοιαζε εξωπραγματικός για την εποχή του.

----------


## bocanegra180

Ακόμα και στις απλές καθημερινές φωτογραφίες του, όπως οι από πάνω, βγάζει μια καλαισθησία το σώμα του και ο τρόπος που στέκεται. Απίστευτος ακόμα και σε τέτοια ηλικία.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σημερα ο *Kevin Levrone*, επισκέφθηκε το κατάστημα του *Αλεκου Σιατραβάνη*, Health 2 Day, στο Γαλάτσι, ενόψει του τριήμερου αγώνων της IFBB, του Πανελληνίου Κυπέλλου και του Diamond Cup Athens
O *Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος,* λάτρης του σπορ και των μεγάλων αθλητών,  παρευρέθηκε με ιδιαίτερο ενθουσιασμό και συνομίλησε με τον Kevin, με τις απαραίτητες αναμνηστικές φωτογραφίες !








Φυσικά ο Σπύρος εισπράττει την αγάπη του κοσμου και βγήκαν αρκετές αναμνηστικές φωτογραφίες με βετεράνους συναθλητές και φίλους !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ ωραίες φωτο και πολύ ωραία συνάντηση με εκλεκτούς αθλητές παλιούς και νέους και φίλους του αθλήματος 
Ο Λεβρόν πάντα διαχρονική αξία όπως και ο Σπύρος και έγινε η αφορμή για συνάντηση κορυφής  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε αυτή την φωτογραφία, συγκεντρώνονται γύρω στα 300 χρόνια μάχιμου Bodybuilding!



Aπο αριστερά όπως κοιτάμε, ο* Κώστας Τσαμίλη*ς, 3ος το 1979 στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ στην κατηγορία +80κ., είχε αγωνιστεί με τον νικητή Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο, όπως και το 1980 στο Mr Ελλάς της WABBA.
Δίπλα του ο *Νίκος Πουλόπουλος*, διατηρούσε το πρώτο γυμναστήριο στην Καλαμάτα, έμεινε χρόνια στην Νότια Αφρική, προσωπικός φίλος του Ηλία Πέτσα. Για τους υπόλοιπους της παρέας, δεν χρειάζονται συστάσεις θεωρώ στους φίλους του forum, οι Hall of Famers *Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος και Γιάννης Κούκος*!




Η ίδια παρέα , με κάποιες προσθήκες από φίλους του Bodybuilding.gr , τον Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη, τον Χρήστο , την Βάσω Γιαννιώτη, την κα Βασάλου, στο Diamond Cup Athens της IFBB !

----------


## Polyneikos

Από την πρόσφατη βράβευση των βετεράνων, στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ
Με μια πρωτοβουλία του κ. *Γιώργου Μποτίνη, συγγραφέα του βιβλίου "Οι Πρωτοπόροι" , βραβεύτηκε η πρώτη εξάδα του πρώτου επίσημου αγώνα της IFBB εν Ελλάδι, το ιστορικό Mr AΘΗΝΑ 1966, με αφορμή την επέτειο των 50 ετών (Αφιέρωμα MR AΘΗΝΑ 1966)

**Για την ιστορία , η πρώτα εξάδα του MR ΑΘΗΝΑ ήταν:

1) Αντώνης Λιβάνιος
2) Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας
3) Φίλιππος Στεφανίδης
4) Αλέξανδρος Λημναίος
5) Γιώργος Μποτίνης
6) Γιαννης Kωστογλάκης


** Ο Λευτέρης Χαλιός είχε βγεί 2ος στον αγώνα αλλά είχε αποχωρήσει οπότε ανέβηκαν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι μια θέση.

*



Διακρίνονται ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, Γιάννης Κούκος, Λευτέρης Χαλιός, Βασιλης Μπουζιάνας και Γιώργος Μποτίνης, μαζί με την Βάσω Γιαννιώτη.

----------


## NASSER

Χρόνια πολλά στον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο, πάντα υγιής και ευτυχισμένος! Πρόσφατα όλοι οι Έλληνες αθλητές ένιωσαν την παρουσία του στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο και χάρηκαν με την παρουσία του και με τον καλό του λόγο να προτρέπει να ευχαριστιούνται αυτό που κάνουν. Εύχομαι να είναι πάντα καλά και δίπλα στο άθλημα και τους αθλητές! Τον χρειαζόμαστε για να μας διδάσκει και να μας συμβουλεύει να γίνουμε καλύτεροι!!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος



----------


## Fataoulas

Να και ενα τραπεζι που θα καθομουν ανετα....

Ο ενας θα φροντιζε για τη σωστη διατροφη των προσκεκλημενων του
Ο αλλος θα φροντιζε για τη στοματικη  υγειινη, και γενικα να μην υπαρχουν ζαχαρωδη και γλυκα που καταστρεφουν τα δοντια
Και τελος, ο γιατρος για να ελεγξει οτι ολοι μας ειμαστε εντος οριων σε ζαχαρο, τριγλυκεριδια, χοληστερινη κτλ κτλ
 :01. Mr. Green: 


Χρονια πολλα (για χθες) στο Σπυρο Μπουρναζο. Να'ναι παντα καλα  :05. Biceps:

----------


## goldenera

> Σε αυτή την φωτογραφία, συγκεντρώνονται γύρω στα 300 χρόνια μάχιμου Bodybuilding!
> 
> 
> 
> Aπο αριστερά όπως κοιτάμε, ο* Κώστας Τσαμίλη*ς, 3ος το 1979 στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ στην κατηγορία +80κ., είχε αγωνιστεί με τον νικητή Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο, όπως και το 1980 στο Mr Ελλάς της WABBA.
> Δίπλα του ο *Νίκος Πουλόπουλος*, διατηρούσε το πρώτο γυμναστήριο στην Καλαμάτα, έμεινε χρόνια στην Νότια Αφρική, προσωπικός φίλος του Ηλία Πέτσα. Για τους υπόλοιπους της παρέας, δεν χρειάζονται συστάσεις θεωρώ στους φίλους του forum, οι Hall of Famers *Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος και Γιάννης Κούκος*!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112377
> 
> ...


Ωραίες φωτογραφίες με ιστορικά πρόσωπα του αθλήματος, ευχαριστούμε Κώστα. 

Καθυστερημένα έστω χρόνια πολλά στον ανεπανάληπτο Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο να είναι πάντα καλά και να συνεχίζει να μας εμπνέει για πολλά ακόμα χρόνια!

Και φυσικά παίρνω την ευκαιρία από την παραπάνω φωτό και την αναφορά του Κώστα στον Κο Πουλόπουλο και την στενή σχέση του με τον σπουδαίο Ηλία Πέτσα να ζητήσω αν γίνεται από τον δαιμόνιο ρεπόρτερ του bodybuilding.gr να κανονίσει μια κουβέντα με τον Κο Πουλόπουλο η οποία θα είχε και πληροφορίες για τον Ηλία Πέτσα. Πιστεύω θα είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον :01. Wink:

----------


## vaggan

καθυστερημενα χρονια πολλα και απο εμενα για τον σπυρο παραθετω ενα επεισοδιο απο την τηλεοπτικη σειρα τα μπακουρια με την συμμετοχη του σπυρου μπουρναζου καπου στο 1992 πρεπει να ειναι  :08. Toast: 

δυστυχως δεν εχει ηχο

----------


## Polyneikos

Την Παρασκευή , 6 Ιανουαρίου, το ανακοινώνουμε και από το topic του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, θα γινει η κοπή της πίτας του Βοdybuilding.
Θα παρευρεθούν πολλοι και γνωστοί του αθλήματος μας, θα περασουμε καλα :03. Thumb up: 





> *ΑΝΟΙΧΤΗ ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ*
> 
> *Προσκαλούμε όλα τα μέλη και τους φίλους του Bodybuilding.gr στην Κοπή της Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας μας, την Παρασκευή 6 Ιανουαρίου 2017 στο ιστορικό Γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου (Τροίας 28, Αθήνα) και ώρα 6μμ.
> Θα είναι μια ευκαιρία να βρεθούμε από κοντά, να συζητήσουμε τα αγαπημένα μας θέματα, να φωτογραφηθούμε και φυσικά να απολαύσουμε τη βασιλόπιτα του Bodybuilding.gr!
> 
> *(Είσοδος ελεύθερη)*
> 
> **Εκ της διαχειριστικής ομάδας του Bodybuilding.gr
> 
> *

----------


## Polyneikos

Την Κυριακή, 26 Μαρτίου 2017, στο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, η ΕΡΤ πραγματοποίησε γυρίσματα με θεματολογία τα στέκια της Αθήνας,ανάμεσα σε αυτά και τα γυμναστήρια.



Επιλέχθηκε  το γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου ως σημείο αναφοράς από τα παλαιότερα γυμναστήρια, το οποίο είναι ανοικτό από τον Δεκέμβριο του 1983 και διατηρείται εώς σήμερα στην αρχική του μορφή, με χειροποίητα μηχανήματα, τροχαλίες και μαντεμένιους δίσκους.
Παρευρέθησαν για το αφιέρωμα μερικοί αθλητές από την πρώτη γενιά πρωταθλητών , οι οποίοι συμμετείχαν σε αγώνες από την παρθενογέννεση του Ελληνικού αγωνιστικού bodybuilding , την δεκαετία του 1966  και λίγο μεταγενέστεροι.

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία διακρίνουμε τους :
*Τάσος Μώρος , Λάμπης Αλβεκίου, Γιάννης Κούκος, Λευτέρης Χαλιός, Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας, Κώστας Μπουρνάζος , Άγγελος Πηττάς , Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος*







Οι βετεράνοι αθλητές, κάποιοι με τους γιούς του, 2 γενιές!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικά είναι ωραίο να βλέπουμε ολους αυτούς τούς ανθρώπους που αποτελούν την ιστορία του Ελληνικού ΒΒ  , για τις ανάγκες μιας τετοιας εκπομπής μαζεμένους στο ιστορικό και απαράμιλο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου  και να τα βλέπει και να μαθαίνει κόσμος που η δεν ήξερε η άκουγε μόνο γι αυτούς τούς ανθρώπους και την ιστορία του Ελληνικου ΒΒ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ιστορικες φωτογραφιες ,παρακαταθηκη για το μελλον :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kατα τα γυρίσματα, στον υπαίθριο χώρο του γυμναστηρίου, ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος μαζί με τους αδερφούς του Κώστα και Παναγιώτη,  γυμνάστηκαν με τα πρώτα αυτοσχέδια όργανα με βάρη, που είχαν φτιάξει από τσιμέντο το 1973!


















Οι συντελεστές της παραγωγής της ΕΡΤ, *ΤΑ ΣΤΕΚΙΑ .* Η εκπομπή αναμένεται να κυκλοφορήσει μετά το Πάσχα!

----------


## Polyneikos

Στα γυρίσματα συμμετείχαν και οι Hall of Famers *Γιάννης Κούκος* και *Τάσος Μώρος*



Μαζί και ο διακεκριμένος επιστήμονας της Οδοντιατρικής  , *Νίκος Κρόμπας*, λάτρης του σπορ και φίλου του Σπύρου για πολλά χρόνια!




Οι αδερφοι Μπουρνάζοι,  Σπύρος, Κώστας και Παναγιώτης, μαζί με τον γιο του Παναγιώτη, Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο junior!



Στην παρέα προστέθηκε και η Βάσω Γιαννιώτη

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Οταν Βλέπεις εικόνες με έναν απο τους θρύλους του Ελληνικού bb να κανει προπονηση με τα χειροποίητα όργανα απο τσιμέντο εστω και για τις ανάγκες του γυρίσματος τωρα γιατι κάποτε ηταν τα μόνα όργανα που ειχε για προπονηση,μου έρχονται στο νου σχόλια και παράπονα νέων παιδιών που πανε στα σημερινά γυμναστηρια και παντα βρίσκουν να πουν πως δεν εχει το ενα δεν εχει το αλλο,όλο κατι τους φταίει που δεν μπορούν να κανουν προπονηση,και γενικα ψυριζουν την μαϊμού.
Καλο θα ειναι αυτες τις εικόνες να τις βλέπουν καθε μερα πρην πανε για προπονηση για να δουν τη σημενη πρωταθλητής

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικά έτσι είναι όπως τα λέει ο Δημήτρης , όποιος θέλει και έχει μεράκι και όρεξη γυμνάζεται και με απλα μηχανήματα , τα ράσα δε κάνουν τον παπά!
και σώματα όπως του Σπύρου με αυτα τα όργανα έφτιαξαν υποδομή και επειδή είχε και το ταλέντο που τότε μετρούσε περισσότερο , γιατι δεν μπορούσε εύκολα ο καθένας να φτιάξει τέτοια διάπλαση

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η πρώτη αναφορά για την αγωνιστική πορεία του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου θα πρέπει να ήταν στο περιοδικό ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ τεύχος Νο 57 - Οκτώβριος 1976. Τότε χρονολογείται και η πρώτη συμμετοχή του Σπύρου σε αγώνες στο Mr Hellas 1976 όπου κέρδισε τη δεύτερη θέση στην ψηλή κατηγορία πίσω από τον Φώτη Τόμπρα.

----------


## xristos xalkida

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα σε όλους!!
Σε μία επίσκεψη σύντομη στον κ.Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο παρέα με τον πολύ καλό του φίλο Γιώργο Δαλιάνη και φυσικά δασκαλό μου και φίλο μου,
θα σας πω λίγα λόγια απο καρδιάς για τον κ.Σπυρο, για τον κ.Γιώργο τα έχω γράψει αλλα πλέον δεν τα βλέπω!!!!!!!??
Το ήθος που χαρακτηρίζει τόν άνθρωπο και ή συνολική ποιότητα του χαρακτήρα ειναι για μενα πάνω απο όποιαδήποτε αθλητική διάκριση.Στο λίγο χρονικό διάστημα που μέιναμε μαζί,ήπιαμε καφέ και κουβεντιάσαμε διάφορα,ένιωσα σαν να τον ήξερα χρόνια.
Οί σημερινοί οφείλουν και πρέπει να διδαχθούν πολλά από τον Σπύρο.
Δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαία η αγάπη,η εκτίμηση και ο σεβασμός προς το προσωπό του.
Η πλειονότητα τον λατρεύει.(Ασφαλώς και θα υπάρχουν κάποιοι που εκδηλώνουν φθόνο.Προφανώς έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα.)
Το σίγουρο είναι οτι δεν περνάει απο κάποιον απαρατηρητος!!!!! 
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## xristos xalkida



----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές τωρινές φωτογραφίες του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου

Στην πλαζ Αλίμου, όπου βρίσκεται συχνά με τους χειμερινούς κολυμβητές και ασχολείται με  ενα αγαπημένο του χόμπυ,τις ρακέτες




Μαζί του, ο *Κώστας Σιαφάκας*, πρωταθλητής ελευθέρας πάλης και κάτς, πολλά χρόνια φίλοι



Το 1989, ο Σιαφάκας στο δεξί χέρι του Σπύρου με την άσπρη μπλούζα




Με τον 2ο κατά σειρά χρονολογική πρόεδρο της IFBB, *Σταύρο Τριανταφυλλίδη
*





Με τους ποδοσφαιριστές-θρύλους της ΑΕΚ, *Θωμά Μαύρο* και *Γιώργο Κεφαλίδη*



Με τον *Γιάννη Τσούνο* και τον *Μανώλη Ματζάκο*







Ολη η παρέα του γυμναστηρίου μαζί !

----------


## Polyneikos

*Να τα λέμε κι αυτά: «Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος» Και όποιος σκοντάψει και δεν πέσει… κερδίζει βήματα!*


*Ρηγόπουλος καλεί Αμφιλοχία! Ναι; Με ακούτε; Δεν ξέρω αν με ακούτε!… ελήφθη, όβερ!*


…και μου απάντησε. Άμεσα. Με μία συνέντευξη-χείμαρρο! Εξήντα εννιά (69) σελίδες -εξομολόγηση, κατάθεση ζωής (λείπουν ακόμα 23 σελίδες, χώρια οι φωτογραφίες!). Με τέτοια αμεσότητα και ειλικρίνεια, που του βγάζω το καπέλο (ένα μαύρο τζόκεϊ φοράω, μην το κάνουμε θέμα! ).


…δεν ήταν φίλος μου… δεν τον ήξερα… δεν τον είχα δει ποτέ από κοντά. Ήξερα μόνο όσα διάβαζα, όσα ακούγονταν… αλήθειες, φήμες, ψέματα… οι άνθρωποι όταν σου αφηγούνται για κάποιον άλλον, πάντα υπερβάλλουν. ΚΑΙ για το καλό ΚΑΙ για το άσχημο… Ένας κοινός μας φίλος, ο Δημήτρης από τα Γιαννιτσά, μου είχε πει, σε ανύποπτο χρόνο, για την ευθύτητα, για το ήθος, την σεμνότητα, την τίμια, την λεβέντικη στάση αυτού του θρυλικού-για τον αθλητισμό που υπηρέτησε – ανθρώπου. Και μού δώσε παραδείγματα. Κι εγώ είπα: ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΤΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ! και του μίλησα. Και μου μίλησε. Ποτάμι! … εμένα, η μόνη μου σχέση με το Μπόντυ-μπίλντιγκ ήταν:


α) Τα αθλητικά περιοδικά της εποχής (τύπου ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ κλπ) τα οποία και κοίταζα και τα κοιτάζω ακόμα. Και με τον Σπύρο στο εξώφυλλο να ποζάρει σαν ένα απίστευτο θέαμα! Μεταξύ θνητού και Θεού του Ολύμπου. Τέλειος. Γυμνασμένος. Ομορφος. Και πολύ νέος. Παιδί σχεδόν.


β) Εγώ, πάλι, να ξεφυλλίζω τα περιοδικά και να με κόβει ιδρώτας ζήλειας, φθόνου, επιθυμίας… »ΡΕ ΓΑΜΩΤΙ ΜΟΥ… ΘΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΑΡΑΓΕ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΕΤΣΙ;» Και εξοπλίστηκα. Πήρα 2 βαράκια των 5 κιλών (ακόμα τα χω… κλείνω μ΄ αυτά τα παράθυρα του γραφείου μου στο σπίτι, άμα φυσάει!), 2 » νταλαβέρια» για να γυμνάσω τους μύες των χεριών, ένα σύστημα με 3 σούστες- που έπρεπε, λέει, εγώ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΟΙΞΩ… χα χα χά… γελάσαμε πάλι!- κι ένα σύστημα ΦΛΑΜΠ-ΜΠΛΑΣΤΕΡ-πώς πώς πώς;- για να κάνω λέει κοιλιακούς και λεπτή μέση λέει… που δύο σακούλες του ΣΚΛΑΒΕΝΙΤΗ σήκωσα κι έκανα να ισιώσω 2,5 μήνες!


γ) Α! Πέρασα και 3 φορές ΑΠΟ ΄ΞΩ από τη ΧΑΝΘ Θεσσαλονίκης και πήρα μάτι από τα παράθυρα του ισογείου κάτι τεράστιους που έκαναν γυμναστική( γυμναστική δεν το λές, μετακόμιση κανονική το λες!- και χαμογελούσαν ταυτόχρονα τα τέρατα! Μεγάλη φιλοδοξία να θες τη γυμνασμένη κορμάρα χωρίς να ιδρώσεις! ΑΧ!


ΕΚΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΩΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ, ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΞΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ, ΣΤΕΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ, ΠΟΝΑΝΕ, ΚΑΤΑΠΟΝΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΟΣΙΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΤΟΥΣ, ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΩ, ΣΤΟ ΜΠΟΝΤΥ-ΜΠΙΛΝΤΙΓΚ. Χτίσιμο σώματος. Ετσι μεταφράζεται. Και να ΄ναι μόνο αυτό; ΟΧΙ. *Στις καλύτερες περιπτώσεις, μεταξύ των οποίων και ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, χτίζουν ζωή, όνειρα, ήθος, χαρακτήρα, προσωπικότητα. Υπόδειγμα γίνονται. Όχι όλοι. Οι περισσότεροι. Έχει και ΚΑΚΟΥΣ ΛΥΚΟΥΣ το παραμύθι!*


Όταν μιλήσαμε με τον Μπουρνάζο στο τηλέφωνο, νόμιζα οτι κάποιος μου κάνει πλάκα. Ότι έβαλαν δηλαδή κάποιον με νεανική, εφηβική, άμεση φωνή, με μία χροιά επαρχίας, να μιλήσει μαζί μου. *Στα 60 του τώρα ο Σπύρος, με 45 χρόνια αθλητικής παρουσίας. Πρωτοπόρος, Πρωταθλητής, δουλευταράς και πάντα μέσα κι έξω του να σου δείχνει το παιδί από την Αμφιλοχία και ν΄ αναρωτιέσαι ΠΩΣ γίνεται με τέτοια καριέρα και ένα τέτοιο όνομα;*


Θα σας περιγράψω ΚΑΠΟΙΑ στοιχεία γι΄ αυτόν γιατί το υλικό που έχω, είναι έτοιμο βιβλίο. Και πώς να χωρέσουν όλα σ΄ ένα θέμα; Έτσι, λοιπόν, η προσέγγισή μου στην αλήθεια του και υποκειμενική είναι και σαν ένα σκίτσο από μολύβι ή κάρβουνο.



*… Μιά φορά κι έναν καιρό λοιπόν, ένα παιδί αγροτικής οικογένειας στην Αμφιλοχία, ο Σπύρος, μαζί με τους δικούς του, στα χωράφια, να μαζεύει καπνά. Στο Ρίβιο, κοντά στη λίμνη Αμβρακία. Απο τις 5 το πρωί ίσαμε τις 8 το βράδυ με λάμπα πετρελαίου για φώς. Ατίθασος και ασυμβίβαστος. Φτιάχνει εκεί, πίσω από μία αποθήκη, ένα υπαίθριο γυμναστήριο, ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ!* Κι έτσι ξεκινάει το BODYBUILDING! Κάποια μαγική στιγμή, ο θείος-Θέμης, άντρας της θείας του, τον τραβάει στην Αθήνα, για σπουδές είπαν στους γονείς του. Σχολή Εργοδηγών Ηλεκτρολόγων- Μηχανολόγων. Άσσος στις αντιγραφές, στα διαγωνίσματα, λέει ο ίδιος! Τελειώνει το Γυμνάσιο με όλα τα θεμιτά και αθέμιτα μέσα ! (Αφού πρίν, γράφτηκε στο 7ο Νυχτερινό του Παγκρατίου). *Και δουλειά στις οικοδομές με τον θείο – Θέμη.6 με 6 η δουλειά, σχολείο μετά 7-10 το βράδυ… Μόνιμη στολή η αθλητική, καμαρώνει. ΕΝΑ ΚΟΝΤΟ ΣΟΡΤΣΑΚΙ,ΕΝΑ ΦΑΝΕΛΑΚΙ ΚΙ ΕΝΑ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙ ΠΑΝΙΝΑ.*


Πρώτο του σπίτι, στο Κουκάκι, ανεξάρτητος, νοικοκύρης! Το ΄φτιαξε-μία αποθήκη δηλαδή -και το στόλισε με τα χέρια του και… ΟΛΗ η Αμφιλοχία να κάνει από ΄κεί παρέλαση (άμα τους άκουγε ΠΩΣ μιλούσαν μεταξύ τους ο Λάκης Λαζόπουλος, δεν θα ξαναμίλαγε τα Λαρισιώτικα! ). Μια μικρογραφία του τόπου του. *Συναντά φίλους του που ήσαν ήδη αθλητές (ΚΑΤΣΙΚΑΡΕΛΗΣ, ΣΙΑΦΑΚΑΣ, ΜΑΝΤΖΙΟΣ)… βάρη αυτοσχέδια… πάγκοι, μπάρες, τροχαλίες, ορθοστάτες… και κάθε Κυριακή στον Αγιο Κοσμά.* Εκεί τον βλέπει σε όλη του τη νεανική μεγαλοπρέπεια ο Γιάννης Κωστογλάκης κι αρχίζει μιά σειρά πραγμάτων, το θαύμα, η αλλαγή, ο δρόμος της μοίρας του.


…είμαστε στα *1976.* Αίθουσα ΤΕΡΨΙΧΟΡΗ του Χίλτον. Ανάδειξη του Μίστερ Ελλάς. Γίνεται γνωστός στον χώρο του Β.Β. Μετά,πάλι καπνά. Γυρίζει Αθήνα με τον αδερφό του τον Κώστα μαζί. Γυμνάζονται. Κατεβαίνουν σε αγώνες.

*1979.* Πρόεδρος ο 4 φορές ΜΙΣΤΕΡ ΥΦΗΛΙΟΣ REITZ PARK.Σαρώνουν τους τίτλους. Ο Σπύρος στα 21 χρόνια του, ο Κώστας στα 16.Φωτογραφία με τον πατέρα τους στη μέση. Οι τίτλοι των εφημερίδων πηχυαίοι: »Ο ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ, ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟΛΜΑ ΑΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΜΠΑΜΠΑ, ΕΝΑ ΜΠΑΜΠΑΣ-ΔΥΟ ΣΟΥΠΕΡΜΑΝ!». Ταξίδια, Αμερική, Λός Άντζελες, πρώτη φορά επαφή με τα σοβαρά βιβλία στο σπίτι ενός Ομογενή, καθηγητή Πανεπιστημίου, Ελληνα. »ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ,Ο ΠΡΟΦΗΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΧΑΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ». Χάνει στους αγώνες στο Λάς Βέγκας.* ΣΗΜΑΔΕΜΕΝΗ Η ΤΡΑΠΟΥΛΑ! Γυρίζει Αθήνα. Προτάσεις για διαφημίσεις, σινεμά κ.α σαν την βροχή! Ξεσαλώνει διασκεδάζοντας. Πολύ άνετη η ζωή πιά. Διαβάζει. Αρχαία Ελληνική Φιλοσοφία. Και όχι μόνο. Διαβάζει πολύ. ΑΛΛΗ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΑΥΤΗ. ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΕΠΙΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΠΟ.

*


*1985.* Βγαίνει ΜΙΣΤΕΡ EUROPE.* 1989.* Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας. ΓΙΟΡΤΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΗΝ ΝΙΚΗ ΤΟΥ. ΑΠΟΣΥΡΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΓΩΝΕΣ ΣΤΑ 32 ΤΟΥ. Στο αποκορύφωμα της δόξας του. Ψάχνεται αλλιώς, βαθιά, από μέσα του. ΚΑΙ ΚΟΣΜΟΠΟΛΙΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΧΟΣ! (τώρα, ΠΩΣ χωρούσαν 107 κιλά μυϊκής μάζας από καθαρούς και δουλεμένους μύες σ΄ένα »ράσο», Θεός και ψυχή του!


Μετά, κάνει κάτι υπέροχα όμορφο, μοναδικό και κλασσικό. Με φόντο την Ακρόπολη, φωτογραφίζεται. Πόζες Αρχαίου Έλληνα Θεού, αγάλματος… Αδυνατείς να πιστέψεις στην ομορφιά του σώματος και του προσώπου, αυτού του μεγαλείου! Και του φέρνουν νέες προτάσεις. *Διαφήμιση στα περιοδικά, τηλεόραση, διεθνείς εταιρίες προϊόντων, γιγαντοαφίσες στους δρόμους και… ΤΡΙΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ!* Να περπατάει στους δρόμους, εξομολογείται, και να γίνεται τ α ρ α χ ή! Απίστευτες εκδηλώσεις και αντιδράσεις από το » φιλοθεάμον» κοινό!


ΣΠΥΡΟΣ ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟΣ. *Ο Σβαρτσενέγκερ της Ελλάδος. Ο »ΣΒΑΤΖΕΝΕΚΕΡ» όπως τον έλεγε η Ρίτα Σακελλαρίου και η Τζένη Βάνου στο μαγαζί του γιού της Ρίτας, του Τάκη.* Το παιδί που πάντα έπαιρνε υπόψη τους γονείς του, να μην δώσει δικαίωμα να πικραθούν. Που, από σεβασμό, στα 40 του, έσβησε ένα τσιγάρο, σε μία παρέα, στην Αμφιλοχία, στο χέρι του επειδή ένας από τους φίλους του είπε »ΝΑ, Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΣΟΥ». Πού ήθελε το σώμα του πάντα υπό έλεγχο. Και το μυαλό του. Και τη ζωή του επίσης!




*Ένα μεγάλο παράπονο έχει ο Σπύρος, ένα μεγάλο »ΓΙΑΤΙ;» από τους φορείς και άρχοντες του τόπου του. Που δεν αξιώθηκαν μία σωστή συμπεριφορά απέναντί του,* που δεν βάζουν σε ένα έντυπο για δημοσίευση ούτε μια φωτογραφία του μικρή όσο της ταυτότητάς του! Κι ο ίδιος είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΑΡΩΝ σε όλες τις εκδηλώσεις εκεί, στα ήθη, τα έθιμα…ούτε ένα μπράβο, ένα τηλεγράφημα έστω…ντροπή και πάλι ντροπή, λέει!


Εγώ, είναι η αλήθεια, προσπάθησα να » τιθασεύσω» το αφήγημα του Σπύρου -σκέτη συνέντευξη ΔΕΝ το λές- να μαζέψω τα 45 χρόνια αθλητικής του ζωής και δραστηριότητας και τα 60 της συνολικής του, διαλέγοντας τα πιο »τρυφερά του κομμάτια». Ποταμός αφήγησης ο άνθρωπος… άνετος, χειμαρρώδης… Η ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΟΛΗ θα μπορούσε να τιτλοφορείται το θέμα. *Σε ξαφνιάζει η στάση του, η ηθική του, η φιλοσοφία του, η ζυγαριά πού ΄χει η φωνή του, ο λόγος του. Σε βαθμό υπερβολής θα πρόσθετα. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΝΑΙ Η ΑΜΥΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΟΡΑΤΟ ΕΧΘΡΟ!*


Αν έκανε κάποιος τον κόπο να ρωτήσει, να ψάξει γι αυτόν, μέσω ανθρώπων, μέσω ίντερνετ, θα μάθαινε αρκετά. Αλλά σίγουρα όχι αυτά που σε ΔΙΔΑΣΚΕΙ ο ίδιος ο άνθρωπος. Που έντυσε σώμα με απίστευτες προσπάθειες, που γύμνασε μύες και δεν άφησε αγύμναστη τη σκέψη, το πνεύμα, το μυαλό του….


Φίλοι του, πολλοί. Αθλητές, καλλιτέχνες, επιχειρηματίες, διανοούμενοι, εικαστικοί, κόσμος καθημερινός…. Αντιμετώπισε με απλό τρόπο φήμες και κατηγορίες. Οπου χρειαζόταν, έδωσε απαντήσεις. Τους άλλους, τους άφησε στον μικροκοσμό τους, στις καχυποψίες τους... _Λατρεύτηκε από το γυναικείο φύλλο, αλλά ποτέ δεν πίστεψε στην δημοσιότητά του γι αυτό και στάθηκε πάντα πολύ προσεκτικός._ Γι αυτό και λειτουργεί πάντα με φυσικό τρόπο και τις αισθήσεις του, τις επιλογές που κάνει ο ίδιος χωρίς δεύτερες σκέψεις. ΣΠΥΡΟΣ ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟΣ… «ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ  Σ Κ Ο Ν Τ Α Ψ Ε Ι  Κ Α Ι Δ Ε Ν  Π Ε Σ Ε Ι… Κ Ε Ρ Δ Ι Ζ Ε Ι  Β Η Μ Α Τ Α…»




Πιστεύει στον Θεό. Εχει απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη και αφοσίωση στην Θεία Πρόνοια και Βούληση. Κι αυτά δεν είναι λόγια του νού αλλά της καρδιάς του. Τα αγνά και αληθινά συναισθήματα, λέει, ανδρών και γυναικών είναι πέρα απο μορφές, διασημότητες, συμφέροντα, ιδιοτέλειες, ακόμα και από τον φόβο της μοναξιάς… ΘΕΛΕΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΚΥΤΤΑΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΟΥ…ΠΟΣΟ ΔΕ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΑΛΟΥ ΣΟΥ! Με ξάφνιασε στα αλήθεια όλη αυτή η καταβύθιση που ένιωσα μιλώντας μαζί του. *Στ΄ αλήθεια, δεν του τo ΄χα. Δεν το συναντάς και συχνά αυτό. Να φροντίζει ακόμα και σήμερα ο άνθρωπος το μέσα και το έξω του. Με συνέπεια!*


Παραδέχεται όλα τα κουσούρια που είχε και έχει κάθε άνθρωπος κι επιπλέον ένα τεράστιο »εγώ» με θέληση για επιτυχία και δόξα, αλλιώς ΠΩΣ θα πετύχαινε τους στόχους του; Έχει περάσει μία γρήγορη βόλτα από όλα τα πάθη, όμως δεν πρόλαβαν να του γίνουν συνήθεια και να ταυτιστεί, να εγκλωβιστεί. ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΔΙ ΣΤΟ ΓΚΑΖΙ, ΤΕΡΜΑ ΠΑΤΗΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΣΤΟ ΦΡΕΝΟ, ΝΑ ΚΟΒΕΙ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ. Η Αγία Τριάδα του: ΣΩΜΑ, ΨΥΧΗ, ΝΟΥΣ. ΦΡΟΝΤΙΔΑ, ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ, ΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΙΑ. Κι ο ίδιος πάντα σε συνεχή εγρήγορση κι επαγρύπνηση. Για να μην τον βρουν ανέτοιμο, στον ύπνο!


*Να παραδεχτώ ότι δεν ξεκίνησα, ούτε σκέφτηκα να κάνω μιά »ΑΓΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ» του ανθρώπου.* Είχε και έχει όλα εκείνα που αν τα μοίραζε, θα κάλυπτε κενά πολλών ανθρώπων. Νέος, όμορφος, γυμνασμένος, πρωτοπόρος. Με σκληρή δουλειά. ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΟ. Μένει πάντα το παιδί που μάζευε καπνά στην Αμφιλοχία. Δεν καταλαβαίνω-με την σειρά μου-γιατί στην ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα του, τον αγαπάει και τον χαίρεται ο απλός κόσμος και οι » ας πούμε παράγοντες» δεν χαίρονται, δεν τον αγκάλιασαν, δεν τον στήριξαν, δεν….

* »…μπορεί να φταίει ο όγκος σου ρε σύ Σπύρο… που φοβήθηκαν οι απλοί αγνοί κάτοικοι -ειρωνικά το λέω- της Αθάνατης Ελληνικής Υπαίθρου Χώρας… πρόστυχη χώρα… με πρόστυχους και ελλειμματικούς ανθρώπους* που »ΛΙΓΟΙ» γεννήθηκαν και » ΠΙΟ ΛΙΓΟΙ» θα τελειώσουν! ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΙ! Γεια σου Αμφιλοχία με τους ωραίους σου!…». Ποτέ του, μου είπε, ότι δεν διεκδίκησε θέσεις στο Δημόσιο. Ούτε κομματικοποιήθηκε ποτέ του. Εγώ, μου λέει, αθλητής ήμουν και θα είμαι. Και πάντα, ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, απ΄ την Αμφιλοχία.


»Σ΄ ευχαριστώ Αντρέα για την τιμή που μου κάνεις. Να σε βλέπει ο Θεός!». »


….και σένα Σπύρο….σ’ ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς που μου ξετύλιξες το κουβάρι της ζωής σου….ήταν ωραίο το ταξίδι…καλοτάξιδος πάντα…και μην ξεχνάς: ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΣΟΥ…ΨΑΧΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΤΛΟ! ».

* του ΑΝΤΡΕΑ ΡΗΓΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ*


Υ.Γ: Με το σήμερα, τον ρώτησα, τι γίνεται; »… ζώ μιά ήσυχη ζωή, μου είπε. Γυμναστική, εδώ και 20 χρόνια ΚΑΙ χειμερινός κολυμβητής, ρακέτες, αερόβια και πάνω από όλα το αίσθημα της ευχαρίστησης… διατηρώ το Γυμναστηριό μου, ιστορικό-μουσειακό στην οδό Τροίας στην Κυψέλη… γεμάτος χώρος από θετική ενέργεια… και κόσμος πολύς που γυμνάζεται… η ΕΡΤ μου ετοιμάζει ένα αφιέρωμα… θα το μοιραστώ με αθλητές – ινδάλματα μου από το 1966-1979… ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ Σ΄ΑΥΤΟ..»


Τού είχα ζητήσει λίγα λόγια για την μανούλα του την κυρία Σοφία που ταξίδεψε πριν λίγους μήνες για την »ΑΜΦΙΛΟΧΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΓΓΕΛΩΝ». Υπερβολική αγάπη μου λέει, φροντίδα, έλεγχος, αδυναμία, σχέση στέρεη μεταξύ τους. Ο Σπύρος αφοσιωμένος και παραδομένος στην αγάπη για τη μάνα… ο «χαδιάρης» της!… Σουλιώτισσα από καταγωγή… με ελαφριά ψυχή…  νοικοκυρά, ηθική, τίμια, εργατική, αφοσιωμένη. Δεμένοι. Η Μάνα και ο Πρωτότοκος της. Η μάνα και ο γιός της. Που τον καμάρωνε για όλη του τη ζωή. Μια ζωή σαν παραμύθι. Η κυρία Σοφία. Η καλή του νεράιδα.


 …μια φορά κι έναν καιρό… στην Αμφιλοχία… ο Σπύρος… Μπουρνάζος… ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολυ ωραίο το αφιέρωμα και η τελευταία φωτο είναι πάνω στο Σταυρό στην Καβάλα απο τον Άγιο Σίλα , όπου φαίνεται ολόκληρη η Καβάλα με το λιμάνι απο κάτω σαν καρποστάλ και αναδεικνύονται οι προδιαγραφες και η μεγαλοπρέπεια του σώματος του Σπύρου  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Πρόγραμμα χεριών από τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο στο περιοδικό ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ, τεύχος 88 - Οκτώβριος 1984.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανεξαρτήτως το που γυμνάζεται ο κάθε αθλητής ατομικά, οι προπονήσεις στο ιστορικό υπόγειο της Τροίας, το Athens Gym- Διάπλαση Αθηνών έχουν άλλη αίγλη, πόσο μάλιστα όταν έχεις παρτενέρ τον ίδιο τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο!
Ο Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος με τον Σάκη Λαμπαδαρίδη βρέθηκαν και έκαναν μια old school προπόνηση με τον Σπύρο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος* έχει παραχωρήσει μια εφ'ολης της ύλης συνέντευξη στο  διαδικτυακό τόπο Amfilife.gr  της Αμφιλοχίας.
Επειδή είναι μια συνέντευξη "ψυχής" απο τον Σπύρο, είναι ιδιαίτερα αναλυτική και αξίζει κάποιος να την διαβάσει, καθώς έχει εμβαθύνει αρκετά.
Θα την παρουσιάσουμε σε μέρη, όπως διατίθεται και από το Amfilife.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος: Ο Έλληνας ”Θρύλος” του BodyBuilding σε μια συνέντευξη εφ’ ολης της ύλης στο AmfLife (Μέρος 1ο)

*

Όταν αναφερόμαστε στην ιστορία του Bodybuilding, τότε η σκέψη μας έρχεται σε έναν αθλητή που έχει καταφέρει να σημαδέψει με την πορεία του, ένα αρκετά σημαντικό τμήμα αυτής της ιστορίας.
Ο *Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος*, είναι αθλητής που κατάφερε να φέρει πρώτα απ΄όλα τον κόσμο πιό κοντά στο Bodybuilding.
Αρκετοί ήταν και είναι οι αθλητές που όλα αυτά τα χρόνια έχουν άξιες νίκες στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό, όμως η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι αυτό που λείπει σήμερα, και που μπορεί να φέρει περισσότερο κόσμο στο χώρο του Bodybuilding είναι οι άνθρωποι με προσωπικότητα.
Ο Σπύρος, εκτός από καλός αθλητής, είχε: εκείνη την σκηνική παρουσία, την εμφάνιση, καθώς και την κατανομή σώματος που άρεσε σε πολλούς, ακόμη και σε αυτούς που δεν ασχολούνταν με το Bodybuilding.
θα ήταν για μας παράλειψη, να μην αναφερθούμε στην πορεία και την καταξίωση αυτού του μεγάλου αθλητού και αποφασίσαμε να του κάνουμε μία αφιέρωση όπως του αξίζει στο νέο μας news blog.
βρήκαμε το Σπύρο στο πρώτο του γυμναστήριο όπου μας υποδέχτηκε απλά και φιλικά, δημιουργώντας ευχάριστο κλίμα από την πρώτη στιγμή. Πραγματικά ήταν σαν να κάναμε μια βουτιά στο χρόνο και βρεθήκαμε 30 χρόνια πίσω. Γύρω μας κυριαρχούσαν τα παλιά όργανα και οι φωτογραφίες του Σπύρου από παλιότερες εποχές. Πάνω απ΄όλα όμως, μπορούσες να καταλάβεις ότι εδώ, ένας άνθρωπος έχει δημιουργήσει την δική του ιστορία στο Bodybuilding.

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος – Εισαγωγή
*



Πρώτα απ’ όλα, θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω για την τιμή και την πρόταση που μου κάνατε να σας παραχωρήσω μια συνέντευξη εφ’ όλης της ύλης στο AMFlife.gr, για την πορεία της ζωής μου και την μετέπειτα εξέλιξη της αθλητικής μου καριέρας.
Παρέλαβα τις ερωτήσεις σας και αξιολόγησα μέσα από την προσωπική επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί σας,  ότι έχω να κάνω με νέους ανθρώπους, ακομπλεξάριστους,  χωρίς εμπάθεια, ζήλια, σύγκριση, ανταγωνισμό και ψευτοεγωισμό απαξίωσης (λόγω κόμπλεξ όχι ανωτερότητας αλλά κατωτερότητας) όπως συνέβη τόσα χρόνια στο πρόσωπό μου, όχι από απλούς και ταπεινούς συμπατριώτες μου, αλλά από τους λεγόμενους  (εγγράμματους) που τους έλεγε ο πατέρας μου,  αυτούς που υποτίθεται ξέρουν γράμματα και έχουν κάποια παιδεία και μόρφωση, λόγω σπουδών και γνώσεων μέσα από τα βιβλία(αλλά όχι από την ζωή) . Για μένα μορφωμένος άνθρωπος και με παιδεία δεν είναι αυτός που γνωρίζει πολλά μέσα από τις δανεικές γνώσεις των βιβλίων, αλλά αυτός που έχει απαλλαγεί από τα προσωπικά του πάθη και αδυναμίες, αυτός που οι εμπειρίες της ζωής του, τον δίδαξαν και έχουν γίνει βιώματα, δηλαδή συμπόνοια, συμπαράσταση, ευγνωμοσύνη, σεβασμό, φιλία, ευαισθησία, προσφορά, με λίγα λόγια αυτό που λέμε ανθρωπιά…

Όλα αυτά που θα σας περιγράψω και θα σας εξομολογηθώ, δεν είναι παράπονα από το φτωχό και τίμιο παιδάκι του ελληνικού παλιού κινηματογράφου( τον Βασιλάκη Καΐλα), που του φέρθηκε η ζωή άδικα και αχάριστα (η ζωή θα σου δώσει αυτά που σου αξίζουν αν έχεις πίστη, υπομονή και επιμονή στην ώρα σου, αν είσαι τίμιος και εργατικός αλλά μπορεί και να είσαι ανυπόμονος και λαίμαργος για χρήμα και εξουσία και να τα αρπάξεις με θεμιτά ή αθέμιτα μέσα, δηλαδή να βιάσεις καταστάσεις για να τα αποκτήσεις , αλλά να ξέρεις ότι αυτός ο βιασμός μακροχρόνια θα είναι εις βάρος σου, δηλαδή  βάρος στην ψυχής σου..)
Αυτά  λοιπόν που θα σας εξομολογηθώ μέσα από προσωπικές εμπειρίες και βιώματα, είναι και το οφείλω σ εσάς τους νέους που σήμερα περνάτε αυτήν την κρίση (όχι την οικονομική γιατί στην εποχή μας ήταν τρις χειρότερη) αλλά την κρίση αξιών, για να σας δώσω δύναμη και κουράγιο να συνεχίσετε με πίστη και ελπίδα για το μέλλον και την σταδιοδρομία σας και σας το ξαναλέω πως αυτό που δικαιούστε και αξίζετε δεν θα σας το δώσουν οι πολιτικοί, αλλά η ζωή η ίδια.( δεν λέω ακόμη την λέξη Θεός γιατί θα παρεξηγηθώ από τους παρα-μορφωμένους γιατί έχουν μπερδέψει το ορατό – την ζωή με το αόρατο -τον Θεό, την μορφή με το άμορφο, το πρόσωπο με το απρόσωπο, την ύλη από το πνεύμα, την αγάπη από τον φόβο.
Νομίζουν ότι αυτά είναι ξεχωριστά, γιατί είναι κοντόφθαλμοι και δεν βλέπουν πέρα από αυτό που αντιλαμβάνονται  με τα αισθητήρια όργανα, δηλαδή αυτό που βλέπουν τα μάτια τους και ακούνε τ αυτιά τους, γιατί έχουν νεκρώσει τα συναισθήματά τους, την καρδιά τους, διότι μόνον οι καθαροί τη καρδία τον θεό όψοντε , διαισθάνονται (αυτά θα τα πούμε στην συνέχεια..)
Τώρα θα σας απαντήσω στις ερωτήσεις σας, όχι όμως μονολεκτικά όπως έχω κάνει σε εκατοντάδες συνεντεύξεις που έχω δώσει σε όλον τον Ελληνικό και Ξένο τύπο(περιοδικά, εφημερίδες και Μ.Μ.Ε.) αλλά θα σας περιγράψω με ειλικρίνεια και ρεαλισμό, χωρίς φόβο και πάθος, γιατί απευθύνομαι σε συμπατριώτες μου,  που με γνωρίζουν από τα γεννοφάσκια μου και μαζί έχουμε μοιραστεί χαρές-λύπες, παιχνίδια, τσακωμούς, θυμούς-αγάπες και όλα τα θετικά και αρνητικά συναισθήματα που περιλαμβάνει η ζωή και όπως λέγαμε και τότε ”ότι είπαμε  …… νερό κι αλάτι”.
Θα προσπαθήσω να γυρίσω πίσω να θυμηθώ και να αναβιώσω γεγονότα και καταστάσεις από την παιδική μου ηλικία και να μπορέσω να κάνω το βίωμα λέξεις, που για μένα είναι πάντα πολύ δύσκολο έως ακατόρθωτο, γιατί  δεν φημίζομαι για τις γραμματικές και λογοτεχνικές μου ιδιότητες, γιατί θα το διαβάσουν και εγγράμματοι και δεν θέλω να πιαστούν από λέξεις, αλλά από το νόημα και την ουσία, αυτών που θέλω να εκφράσω, αναγκαστικά μέσα από λέξεις .
Τον προφορικό λόγο, τον σπούδασα καλά στην Ανώτατη Πεζοδρομιακή και ξέρω και τους βάζω όλους στην θέση τους,  και όποτε χρειάστηκε σε όλα τα τηλεοπτικά μέσα , αλλά και στις συνεντεύξεις περιοδικών και εφημερίδων, άλλα τους έλεγα και αλλιώς το μετέφεραν, γιατί έμπαινε μέσα και η προσωπική τους άποψη, αφού  τους καθρέφτιζα τις δικές τους αδυναμίες και κόμπλεξ σωματικά και προσπαθούσαν με πλάγιο τρόπο να μου πουν ότι αυτοί που γυμνάζονται είναι ανεγκέφαλοι, ωραιοπαθείς, νάρκισσοι, χρησιμοποιούν την σωματική τους δύναμη για μπραβιλίκια, προστασίες, εκφοβισμούς κ.λ.π. (εξαιρούνται φυσικά πάντα οι παρόντες)  και εγώ ήμουν παρών και εμμέσως πλην σαφώς τα πάντα πληρών! Αφού πληρούσα αυτά τα σωματικά  προσόντα!..




*– Πως ήταν τα παιδικά σας χρόνια στην Αμφιλοχία**;
*
*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος*: Μπορώ να σας πω ξέγνοιαστα, ανέμελα έως αυθόρμητα και άτακτα, αφού έκανα πάντα αυτό που αισθανόμουν χωρίς να υπολογίζω την γνώμη και την στάση των άλλων και ιδίως των δασκάλων μου και κατόπιν των καθηγητών, επιβάλλοντας μου τιμωρίες όχι μόνο πειθαρχικές αλλά και σωματικές. Γιατί δεν πειθαρχούσα στις απαιτήσεις, τις προσδοκίες τους και στα πρότυπα που θέλανε να διαμορφώσουν τον χαρακτήρα ενός αυθόρμητου παιδιού, σύμφωνα με τις ιδέες της τότε εποχής, ή καλύτερα με τις ιδέες που επέβαλαν και σε αυτούς, το τότε πολιτικό σύστημα που εκπροσωπούσαν και οι περισσότεροι υπηρετούσαν με πάθος και αφοσίωση (τότε ήταν χούντα και θέλανε πολίτες στρατιωτάκια, υπάκουα, όπως ήταν και οι ίδιοι, με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις και μία από αυτές τις εξαιρέσεις ήταν και ο κ. Τριαντάφυλλος , όνομα και πράμα, σκέτο τριαντάφυλλο που μύριζε ήθος, σεβασμό, καλοσύνη και πάντα χαμόγελο.
Αν και δεν ήταν δάσκαλός μου, γιατί ήταν σε άλλη τάξη, εγώ και μετά που συνταξιοδοτήθηκε και έμενε στο Κομπότι της Άρτας, πήγαινα ανελλιπώς και τον έβλεπα αυτόν και την οικογένειά του, τέτοιος ήταν ο σεβασμός μου απέναντί του. Αιώνια η μνήμη του και ο θεός να αναπαύσει την αγνή ψυχή του)






Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος - Κ. Τριαντάφυλλος


Μέσα από τον φόβο και την τιμωρία προσπαθούσαν να επιβάλουν τις δικές τους ιδέες και τρόπο ζωής, κι ύστερα θέλανε σεβασμό και αφοσίωση, όχι στον αυθορμητισμό και την ειλικρίνεια απέναντι στην ζωή και στις δυνατότητες του καθενός, αλλά σε αυτό που οι ίδιοι σου επέβαλαν. Ό,τι χειρότερο να σκοτώνεις και να βεβηλώνεις τον αυθορμητισμό και τις δυνατότητες ενός παιδιού, μέσα από φόβο, ενοχές και χαρακτηρισμούς, όπως έλεγαν στον πατέρα μου: απείθαρχος, θρασύς – τζόρας (ξεροκέφαλος) κ.λ.π. ( όχι ότι σήμερα είναι καλύτερη η ασυδοσία – δημοκρατία), αφού και τα δύο συστήματα δεν θέλουν πολίτες συνειδητοποιημένους, αλλά ασυνείδητους οπαδούς κομματοποιημένους όπως είναι και οι ίδιοι.
Πως όμως να κάνεις ένα παιδί αυθόρμητο και ζωντανό απέναντι στην ζωή, υπάκουο μέσα από τον φόβο και την τιμωρία, μέσα από την σύγκριση και τον αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό, μη παίρνοντας υπόψιν τον χαρακτήρα και τις δυνατότητές του (ταλέντο); Kαι οι δικές μου δυνατότητες ήταν πιο ανεπτυγμένες στις αισθήσεις (σωματικές) και στα αγνά συναισθήματα, που εκδηλώνονταν μεσα απο τον  αυθορμητισμό και το ένστικτο και λιγότερο στο κεφάλι, την ξερή μνήμη να αποστηθίζω και να παπαγαλίζω αυτά που δεν καταλάβαινα.




Στα σχολεία δεν βραβεύουν τα συναισθήματα αλλά την μνήμη – το κεφάλι και κατά το τέλος της σχολικής χρονιάς στις γυμναστικές επιδείξεις, βραβεύανε και την σωματική ρώμη, μέσα από αθλητικές επιδόσεις και διακρίσεις. Tα δε αυθόρμητα και ειλικρινή συναισθήματα, δηλαδή την φιλία, την συμπόνοια, την συμπαράσταση, την χαρά ,το γέλιο και το άνοιγμα σε όλους κι όλα χωρίς διαχωρισμούς και διακρίσεις σε ανώτερους και κατώτερους, σε φτωχούς και πλούσιους, με λίγα λόγια την ευαισθησία , όχι μόνο δεν λαμβάνεται υπόψιν αλλά θεωρείται ως αδυναμία, βλακεία έως χαζομάρα(υποψήφιο για εκμετάλλευση) από τα λεγόμενα κεφάλια. Δεν είναι τυχαίο αυτό που λένε ότι ‘’ αυτός θα γίνει όταν μεγαλώσει μεγάλο κεφάλι ή έχει μεγάλο κεφάλι από τώρα΄΄.
Όντως μερικοί έχουν πολύ μεγάλο κεφάλι αλλά μικρή καρδιά και νεκρές αισθήσεις κι αυτό φάνηκε στην πορεία της ζωής τους. Οι πιο πολλοί από αυτούς (όχι όλοι γιατί πάντα υπάρχει εξαίρεση στον κανόνα) γίνανε πολιτικοί , δικηγόροι, δήμαρχοι, επιχειρηματίες και με μεγάλες θέσεις στον δημόσιο τομέα και όλη τους η συναισθηματική και αισθητική καταπίεση τους βγήκε όταν πήραν εξουσία στα χέρια τους. Εκεί βγαίνουν τα απωθημένα  της χειραγώγησης και της καταπίεσης, για την ψευτοεικόνα που παρουσίαζαν τότε. Λένε ότι το χρήμα και η εξουσία διαφθείρει τους ανθρώπους. Εγώ τους λέω ότι οι ίδιοι είναι διεφθαρμένοι μέσα τους ή καλύτερα επέτρεψαν να τους διαφθείρουν όταν ήταν μικροί και ευαίσθητοι και  τώρα μέσα από την αναισθησία, τα νεκρά συναισθήματα και την εκλογίκευση, γίνανε ίδιοι με τα πρότυπά τους, δηλαδή αντίγραφα και όχι πρωτότυπα όπως μας θέλει η φύση μας! (Ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι μοναδικός και ανεπανάληπτος).





Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τα έπαθλα


Δεν λέω ότι δεν χρειάζονται οι μνήμονες -τα κεφάλια , είναι και αυτοί χρήσιμοι για το κοινωνικό σύνολο, εάν το χρησιμοποιήσουν για το καλό της ανθρωπότητας μέσα από την επιστήμη , την τεχνολογία, την εφευρετικότητα κ.λ.π. και όχι για το εγώ τους- κόμπλεξ ανωτερότητας και των απωθημένων τους (πιστεύοντας ότι είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο και ξεχωριστό και όλος ο κόσμος γυρίζει γύρω απ’ αυτούς) . Όπως χρήσιμη είναι και η καρδιά-  τα συναισθηματικά άτομα με ευαισθησίες, που μας έχουν δώσει την ποίηση, την λογοτεχνία, την φιλοσοφία, τη μουσική, το θέατρο και τόσα άλλα αριστουργήματα, που συμβάλουν στην παιδεία και τον πολιτισμό. Όπως επίσης χρήσιμα είναι και τα εργατικά χέρια μέσα από την κατασκευή και την τεχνοτροπία, που κάνουν την ιδέα πράξη και βλέπουμε όλα αυτά τα αρχιτεκτονικά επιτεύγματα και αριστουργήματα. Όλοι λοιπόν είναι χρήσιμοι και απαραίτητοι γι’ αυτό δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν διαχωρισμοί και διακρίσεις και όλα αυτά ξεκινούν από την παιδεία, από την τρυφερή ηλικία . Από  εκεί ξεκινά το μπόλιασμα για τον μετέπειτα χαρακτήρα, γι’ αυτό χρειάζεται αξιολόγηση από τους έμπειρους εκπαιδευτικούς (αφού πρώτα αξιολογηθούν και αυτοί)  και μετά θα δίνουν την σημαία στον άξιο. Και άξιο, δεν είναι μονάχα το κεφάλι και η μνήμη, η στενή λογική, ούτε η σωματική ρώμη και τα μπράτσα, ούτε τα συναισθήματα όσο αγνά κι ευαίσθητα κι αν είναι. Άξιος είναι αυτός που συνδυάζει περισσότερο και τα τρία αυτά κέντρα, που απαρτίζουν την ανθρώπινη οντότητα και προσωπικότητα.
Τώρα, όσο για τους δασκάλους μου δεν τους οφείλω κανένα ΄Ευ Ζειν΄που είχε πει ο Μ . Αλέξανδρος για τον δάσκαλό του τον Αριστοτέλη, εγώ όμως τους οφείλω, έστω και καθυστερημένα, τώρα που έφτασα σε ώριμη ηλικία, ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την δυνατότητα που μου έδωσαν άθελά τους, να ακολουθήσω το ένστικτό μου, το πεπρωμένο μου και να κερδίσω το Ευ Ζειν μέσα από πολύ κόπο, ταλαιπωρίες, πόνο σωματικό και ψυχικό και ατέλειωτο νοητικό αδιέξοδο.






Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος βραβεύεται από τον αξιωματικό

Κατά βάθος, ξέρετε ποιο είναι το βάθος; Ο πραγματικός μας εαυτός, το ασυνείδητό μας, το είναι μας , που είναι αλάνθαστο, αυτό που θέλουμε να είμαστε όλοι και δεν μας αφήνει η επιφάνεια του φαίνεστε, η εικόνα για τους άλλους. Οι δάσκαλοί μου με συμπαθούσαν και μπορώ να πω με θαύμαζαν για τον ατίθασο και ασυμβίβαστο χαρακτήρα μου, γιατί τα επικριτικά τους λόγια δεν συμβάδιζαν με τις πράξεις τους, όταν με αγκάλιαζαν στους σχολικούς αγώνες( που έβγαινα πάντα πρώτος σε όλα τα αγωνίσματα), λες και ήταν ο γιος τους και αισθάνονταν υπερήφανοι που ήμουν μαθητής τους. Όπως επίσης λόγω σωματικής ρώμης, μου έδιναν πάντα τον πρώτο ρόλο στο τέλος της σχολικής χρονιάς, στο θεατρικό έργο και με εμψύχωναν να μάθω σχεδόν έναν τόμο διαλόγους, που εγώ δεν θυμόμουν ούτε το΄ Πάτερ Ημών΄ (αυτό ήταν δουλειά του μνήμονα πρώτου μαθητή). Αλλά δεν μπορεί το παλικάρι ΄ο Κατσαντώνης ΄να είναι μαλθακός και αδύνατος, ούτε είχε και την συναισθηματική φόρτιση να υπερασπιστεί το ρόλο, γιατί δεν είχε την παλικαριά μέσα του !..





Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος στο τέλος της σχολικής χρονιάς σε θεατρικό έργο

Επίσης ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι εκτός από την ανεμελιά και τον αυθορμητισμό, πέρασα και στερημένα παιδικά καλοκαιρινά χρόνια. Γιατί μετά το τέλος κάθε σχολικής περιόδου, οι γονείς μου μας παίρνανε εμένα και τον μικρότερό μου αδελφό Κώστα (είχαμε 5 χρόνια διαφορά, ο Παναγιώτης γεννήθηκε μετά από 14 χρόνια) και πηγαίναμε στο Ρίβιο, κοντά στην λίμνη Αμβρακία, όπου καλλιεργούσαμε και μαζεύαμε καπνά και γυρίζαμε πάλι στην Αμφιλοχία αρχές τις σχολικής περιόδου. Έτσι καλοκαιρινά μπάνια – παιχνίδια – φλερτ – νεανικοί έρωτες και ξεγνοιασιά ……άγνωστα . Δουλειά , μόχθος και ‘ανταγωνισμός’ με 2-3 οικογένειες που τα χωράφια μας ήταν δίπλα – δίπλα, ποιος θα μαζέψει και θα τελειώσει πρώτος! Έτσι, πότε ξημέρωνε και πότε νύχτωνε και ιδίως το καλοκαίρι που η μέρα είναι ατέλειωτη , ούτε που το καταλαβαίναμε!…
Όσοι έχουν ασχοληθεί με αγροτικές δουλειές και ιδίως με καπνοκαλλιέργειες, μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι σημαίνει δουλειά μέσα στον ήλιο, κατακαλόκαιρο, από τις 5 το πρωί μέχρι τις 8 το βράδυ με λάμπα πετρελαίου, γιατί το ρεύμα ήρθε πολύ αργότερα. Το μόνο ρεπό, ήταν όταν καμιά φορά έριχνε κάπου και που καμιά καλοκαιρινή μπόρα και δεν μπορούσαμε να μαζέψουμε καπνό, οπότε απολαμβάναμε την υπόλοιπη μέρα και κάπου – κάπου καμία Κυριακή και ιδίως τον Δεκαπενταύγουστο της Παναγίας. Η μόνη μας διέξοδος, μετά τις ΄8 το απόγευμα, εμένα και του Κώστα, ήταν να φτιάξω πίσω από την αποθήκη(που βάζαμε τα καπνά και το βράδυ κοιμόμασταν όλοι η οικογένεια , τώρα που το σκέφτομαι και το αναβιώνω απορώ πως ζούμε ακόμη από τόση νικοτίνη που εισπνέαμε μέχρι τα ξημερώματα)  ένα υπαίθριο αυτοσχέδιο γυμναστήριο με μονόζυγα – δίζυγα και βάρη από τενεκέδες από τυριά, άδειους, που τους γεμίζαμε με τσιμέντο και για μπάρα βάζαμε μέσα το λοστό που ανοίγαμε τρύπες για να κρεμάμε τις αρμάθες από τα καπνά.
Όσο για οριζόντιο πάγκο φανταστείτε ότι είχε τέτοιο φάρδος (αντί για 25 cm τον έκανα 50cm) και εκεί ο μακαρίτης ο παππούς μου κοιμόταν τα βράδια του καλού καιρού, για τέτοια αυτοσχέδια κατασκευή μιλάμε!.. Κι όμως…. απ’ αυτά τα αυτοσχέδια βάρη και το αδιέξοδο της καλοκαιρινής ανεμελιάς, ξεκίνησε το μικρόβιο και το μπόλιασμα για την μετέπειτα πορεία και σταδιοδρομία μου στο bodybuilding.




Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με Αυτοσχέδια Βάρη

Η ζωή λοιπόν κάτι σου αφαιρεί και κάτι σου προσθέτει, κάτι σου στερεί και κάτι σου προσφέρει , αρκεί να έχεις όπως είπαμε και πριν πίστη – υπομονή και επιμονή και όπως λέγαν και οι Αρχαίοι Ημών Πρόγονοι “Ουδέν κακό αμιγές καλού” .

*Συνεχίζεται…………..*

*Πηγή*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος: Ο Έλληνας ”Θρύλος” του BodyBuilding σε μια συνέντευξη εφ’ ολης της ύλης στο AmfLife (Μέρος 2ο)

*α) Σε τί ηλικία φύγατε από την Αμφιλοχία;
β) Πως πήραν οι γονείς σας αυτή την επιλογή;
γ) Σε ποιά ηλικία αρχίσατε να γυμνάζεστε;
δ) Το Bodybuilding πως ήρθε στη ζωή σας; Είχατε πάθος από μικρός;

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος
*
Από την Αμφιλοχία στην ουσία δεν έφυγα ποτέ, η ψυχή μου ήταν και είναι πάντα εκεί, απλώς λόγω του ατίθασου χαρακτήρα μου και ότι το μέλλον σε σχέση με τα όνειρα και τις προσδοκίες των γονιών μου, δεν ήταν αυτό που περιμένανε από μένα, δηλαδή σπουδές και επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση, μία θέση στο δημόσιο τομέα (όπως οι περισσότεροι), για να γλιτώσω όπως λέγανε από την τυραννία του καπνού. Έτσι λοιπόν, αποφάσισαν να με (αποσπάσουν προσωρινά μέχρι να στρώσω) στην Αθήνα , στην μικρότερη αδελφή της μητέρας μου (την θεία Ευανθία), που ήταν εκεί παντρεμένη με έναν τύπο ( τον θείο Θέμη) που με συμπαθούσε απεριόριστα από την πρώτη στιγμή που με γνώρισε, όταν ερχόταν τα καλοκαίρια με την θεία στην Αμφιλοχία και μας επισκεπτόταν στα καπνά.
Αντί να βοηθήσει και αυτός όπως η θεία στο αρμάθιασμα, με έπαιρνε και πηγαίναμε πίσω στην αποθήκη που είχα το υπαίθριο γυμναστήριο και αρχίζαμε τον συναγωνισμό στην άρση βαρών, “κύλισε ο τέντζερης και βρήκε το καπάκι” που λέμε. Αυτός ήταν ο τέντζερης και εγώ το καπάκι. Με έστειλε η μοίρα, το πεπρωμένο στον κατάλληλο άνθρωπο, αυτός 35 χρονών εγώ 14 και στον χαρακτήρα ίδιοι,! (αυτός μου τράβηξε το 1972 και φωτογραφίες που διασώθηκε ευτυχώς μία την ώρα τις άρσης και έχω σε ανάμνηση το πρώτο μου αυτοσχέδιο γυμναστήριο) .



_
__

_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε πόζα στην παραλία της Αμφιλοχίας

Αποσπάστηκα λοιπόν στην ηλικία των 14 ετών στην τρίτη Γυμνασίου, που έπρεπε πάση θυσία να τελειώσω, γιατί ο θείος τους υποσχέθηκε, ότι θα με πάει στην σχολή Εργοδηγών Ηλεκτρολόγων Μηχανολόγων. Τότε λεγόταν Μικρό Πολυτεχνείο, που κι ο ίδιος είχε τελειώσει και ήταν πλέον εργολάβος εγκαταστάσεων μεγάλων έργων.
Έτσι με αυτό το δέλεαρ εφησύχασε τους γονείς μου, κι εμένα μου έδωσε κουράγιο για τα μαθήματα στη σχολή, να μην τα σκέφτομαι γιατί οι πιο πολλοί καθηγητές ήταν φίλοι και συμφοιτητές του.
Έτσι λοιπόν, έβαλα τα δυνατά μου κι έγινα ”άσσος” στις αντιγραφές στα διαγωνίσματα και μπόρεσα να ξεπεράσω αυτόν τον εφιάλτη των μαθημάτων και τέλειωσα το γυμνάσιο με όλα τα πλάγια και αθέμιτα μέσα. Πάντα με την βοήθεια και την συμπαράσταση του θείου, για να μην εκτεθεί κι αυτός στην υπόσχεση που έδωσε στους γονείς μου, λέγοντάς τους ότι” αυτός θα μεγαλουργήσει” γιατί είναι πολύ έξυπνος και δραστήριος, απλά εδώ στο χωριό τον παρέσυραν οι κακές συναναστροφές- όπως του είπαν- και είχαν την εντύπωση και οι γονείς μου.
Έτσι, όπως σχεδόν όλοι οι γονείς( ακόμα και αυτών που διαπράττουν ληστείες, εμπόριο ναρκωτικών κ.λ.π.) κι ένα σωρό αδικήματα, την ευθύνη την ρίχνουν στους άλλους. Πως να δεχθεί το Εγώ τους ότι η προέκταση του εαυτού τους, δεν ανταποκρίνεται στα όνειρα και τις προσδοκίες τους; Το ίδιο και οι δικοί μου γονείς πίστευαν, ότι οι άλλοι με παράσερναν κι όχι ότι εγώ παράσερνα τους άλλους.
Φανταστείτε ότι ήμουν ο πρώτος- πιστεύω στην Ελλάδα- που καθιέρωσα την αργία του Σαββάτου στο γυμνάσιο. Είχα υπολογίσει ότι στις 121 απουσίες αδικαιολόγητες μένω στην ίδια τάξη και επειδή το Σάββατο είχαμε τρίωρο και τα πιο βαριά για μένα μαθήματα: Αρχαία – Νέα – Μαθηματικά,( είναι ζήτημα αν πήγα 5-6 φορές το χρόνο) για να περάσει η ώρα, ώσπου να σχολάσουν οι συμμαθητές μου, αυτοί με ακολουθούσαν για ποδόσφαιρο.
Εγώ και ο Τάκης ο Φλόκας, εξωσχολικός και παίκτης του Αμφίλοχου, πηγαίναμε οι δυο μας στο μεγάλο γήπεδο(όχι του γυμνασίου μην με δουν οι καθηγητές) και παίζαμε μπάλα διπλό μόνοι μας. Τρέχαμε από το ένα τέρμα στο άλλο χιλιόμετρα ατέλειωτα ποιος θα βάλει τα περισσότερα γκολ.!! Μετά φτιάχναμε ο καθένας την σύνθεση της ομάδας του όταν σχόλαγαν (οι παρασυρμένοι) και δώστου άλλο ένα δίωρο σχεδόν.







_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε πόζα στην παραλία της Αμφιλοχίας_

Ποιος λοιπόν ευθυνόταν για μένα τότε; οι άλλοι ή εγώ; Aν πω οι άλλοι , είμαι ανεύθυνος και άδικος. Αν πω Εγώ (τώρα που μου ξεδιαλύθηκε αυτός ο γρίφος) θα είμαι άδικος απέναντι στην φύση και την σωματική ενέργεια που μου δώρισε απλόχερα για την μετέπειτα εξέλιξή μου στον αθλητισμό και την επαγγελματική μου αποκατάσταση. Γι’αυτό, κακό πράγμα η κρίση και το ρίξιμο των ευθυνών για τις δικές μας επιτυχίες ή αποτυχίες. Ταπεινότητα και ευγνωμοσύνη και όχι θράσος και αγνωμοσύνη, απέναντι στους συνανθρώπους μας και την θεία πρόνοια που προ – νοεί για όλους και όλα πριν από εμάς.
Δηλαδή, πριν εξελιχθεί το ένστικτο σε νοημοσύνη, υπήρχε η υπέρτατη συνειδητότητα και σοφία, αυτό που αποκαλούμε με τρία γράμματα Θεό . Αυτό που πάντα υπήρχε πριν από εμάς και θα υπάρχει και μετά από εμάς, αυτό που είναι και μέσα σ’ εμάς σαν ε – αυτός, σαν εγώ είμαι και έξω από εμάς, σαν εκείνο είναι, που πάντα ήταν – είναι – και θα είναι, αυτό που λέει η Ορθοδοξία μας ΄΄νυν και αει και εις τους αιώνας των αιώνων αμήν΄.
Ο καθένας έχει την ελευθέρα βούληση την ενέργειά του, να την διοχετεύσει είτε για δημιουργία είτε για καταστροφή, πάντως το δώρο, την προίκα μας, την παίρνουμε όλοι μας από την ημέρα που γεννιόμαστε, άλλος σωματικά, άλλος διανοητικά και άλλος συναισθηματικά.
Αυτά είναι τα τρία κέντρα μας, τα ζύγια που πρέπει να ζυγίσουμε και να ισορροπήσουμε σαν ανθρώπινες υπάρξεις. Κανένας δεν γεννιέται και με τα τρία ισορροπημένος, ουδείς, άντε οι πιο χαρισματικοί με δύο αλλά πάντα θα λείπει κάτι για να κάνουμε κι εμείς την ατομική μας προσπάθεια για την υπέρβαση. Η ενέργεια μοιράζεται ασύμμετρα, όπως και το σώμα όταν γυμναζόμαστε, άλλος έχει φαρδιές πλάτες, άλλος φαρδείς ώμους, άλλος μεγάλα μπράτσα και άλλος μεγάλα πόδια από την φύση του. Μόνο με την γυμναστική μπορείς να φέρεις το σώμα σε συμμετρία και αρμονία, όχι γυμνάζοντας υπερβολικά το σημείο που σε έχει προικίσει η φύση (και υπερτερεί του υπόλοιπου σώματος), αλλά περισσότερο αυτό που υστερείς π.χ. αν ένας έχει μεγάλες πλάτες και φαρδείς ώμους και χέρια αδύνατα, αυτά είναι που θέλουν περισσότερο γύμνασμα και προσπάθεια και όχι η πλάτη. Το ίδιο (γυμναστική ) θέλει και ο νους, αν κάποιος έχει γερή μνήμη και οξυδερκή σκέψη, δεν θα δώσει εκεί όλη του την ενέργεια, αλλά θα πρέπει να δουλέψει τα συναισθήματά του και τις αισθήσεις του, για να είναι άνθρωπος ισορροπημένος και αρμονικός. Αλλιώς θα παραμείνει ανισόρροπος και θα πιστεύει ότι επειδή έχει λογική κατάρτιση και ξέρει να ελίσσεται μέσα από εκλογικεύσεις και λογοπαίγνια, ότι είναι και συνειδητοποιημένος, έχει δηλαδή συνειδητότητα .
Ας μην μπερδεύουμε την συνείδηση με την συνειδητότητα, γιατί την συνείδηση μπορεί και να την χάσεις μέσα από τα πάθη και όταν εκτονωθεί το οποιοδήποτε πάθος να επανέλθεις, ενώ η συνειδητότητα δεν έχει εκτόνωση, ούτε χάνεται, είναι μόνιμη κατάσταση κατανόησης απαλλαγμένη από πάθη, ή να το πω καλύτερα, ελέγχει και επιβάλεται στα πάθη. Είναι αφέντης και όχι δούλος των παθών. Ο συνειδητοποιημένος ζει με πάθος μέσα στην απάθεια. Τώρα, τι ισορροπία και αρμονία μπορεί να έχει ένας άνθρωπος αν π.χ. έχει λογική 70% και συναίσθημα 30%; Πως να έχει ευαισθησία ,δηλαδή ευ-αισθήσεις και συναίσθημα ή και το αντίθετο; Είναι σαν τα τρία ζύγια που έχει ο χαρταετός, αν π.χ. το δεξί ζύγι είναι πιο κοντό , ο χαρταετός κάνει αριστερές κωλοτούμπες, αν είναι το αριστερό κάνει δεξιές, αν είναι το μεσαίο δεν ανεβαίνει ψηλά. Έτσι είναι και ο άνθρωπος, για να ανέβει ψηλά σαν συνειδητοποιημένη ύπαρξη, θέλει η ενέργεια καλό ισομερισμό και ζύγισμα.
Αλλιώς θα είναι αυτό που λέμε απλά και λαϊκά ”κωλοτούμπας”. Θα λέει και θα ξελέει, θα υπόσχεται και δεν θα μπορεί να τηρεί τις υποσχέσεις του, γιατί τα πάθη μέσα από τις συνήθειες(δηλαδή τις κωλοτούμπες) θα τον έχουν ζαλίσει – σβουρίσει. Έτσι, είτε είσαι ζαλισμένος από χείμαρρο σκέψεων, είτε μεθυσμένος από ποτά, είναι το ένα και το αυτό.
Μόνο που τον μεθυσμένο δεν τον παίρνουμε στα σοβαρά, γιατί άμα ξεμεθύσει δεν θα θυμάται τι υποσχέθηκε, ενώ οι μεθυσμένοι της εξουσίας θυμούνται και σε καθησυχάζουν!…..
Γι’ αυτό λοιπόν, πρέπει ο καθένας μας να κάνει την ατομική του προσπάθεια να ζυγίσει το ζύγι του ή τα ζύγια του, γιατί πάντα θα υπάρχει το ανικανοποίητο μέχρι να ισορροπήσουμε και μέσα μας και έξω. Γι’αυτό δεν θα μας ικανοποιούν ούτε τα πλούτη, ούτε η δόξα, όπως δεν έχουν ικανοποιήσει τόσους και τόσους πάμπλουτους σαν τον Κροίσο που ήθελε ακόμη περισσότερα, ούτε δοξασμένους σαν τον Μέγα Αλέξανδρο 33 χρονών που ήθελε να γυρίσει πίσω από την Ινδία να κατακτήσει τον υπόλοιπο γνωστό τότε κόσμο!





Ο αδελφός του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου Κώστας, σε πόζα στην παραλία της Αμφιλοχίας

Θα θυμόσαστε από την ιστορία όταν κατέστρεψε την Θήβα, μόνο τον Διογένη δεν πείραξε από σεβασμό και θαυμασμό.
‘Οταν πήγε ο ίδιος να τον συναντήσει και τον είδε να κάθεται ήρεμος και γαλήνιος να απολαμβάνει τον ήλιο τον ρώτησε:” τι θέλεις να σου χαρίσω;” και ο σοφός πάμφτωχος του είπε:” αυτό που θέλω δεν μπορείς να μου το χαρίσεις εσύ, αν θέλεις κάνε λίγο πιο πέρα γιατί έχει πέσει η σκιά σου πάνω μου και μου κρύβεις τον ήλιο”!!!! Και ο Αλέξανδρος του είπε με θαυμασμό(γιατί κάτι άλλο είδε στο γαλήνιο πρόσωπό του),” αν δεν ήμουν ο Αλέξανδρος θα ήθελα να ήμουν ο Διογένης”, και ο Διογένης του απάντησε:” παράτησέ τα όλα και γίνε τι σε εμποδίζει; Μάλλον το εγώ του το ανικανοποίητο….. Όπως και του βασιλιά Πύρρου που ετοιμαζόταν να κυριεύσει και να καταστρέψει την Καρχηδόνα όταν τον ρώτησε ένας επικούρειος συμβουλάτοράς του : ”και μετά την Καρχηδόνα τι θα κάνουμε βασιλιά μου;” Ο Πύρρος του απάντησε πως” θα καθόμαστε και θα απολαμβάνουμε” και ο επικούρειος του ανταπάντησε” γιατί δεν το κάνουμε από τώρα αφού τα έχουμε όλα και δεν κινδυνεύουμε από πουθενά;” Ξέρετε την κατάληξη του Πύρρου του μεγάλου αυτού κατακτητή; Τον σκότωσε μια γριά μάνα με μια πέτρα στο κεφάλι όταν είδε ότι θα της σκότωνε το παιδί της!!!!
Αντί λοιπόν να κατακτήσουν και να δαμάσουν οι άνθρωποι το εγώ τους, την φιλοδοξία και την ματαιοδοξία τους, θέλουν να κατακτούν και να εξουσιάζουν τους άλλους. Ιδού η κατάληξη της απληστίας, της άμετρης δόξας και του πλούτου σε όλες τις πτυχές της ζωής. (αφού αυτοί οι μεγάλοι της ιστορίας πέθαναν ανικανοποίητοι, εμείς οι κοινοί θνητοί σε τι να ελπίζουμε και τι να ικανοποιήσουμε, ειδικά στην εποχή μας; )
H μόνη πληρότητα που εκτοπίζει το ανικανοποίητο είναι η φιλία, η ευγνωμοσύνη, η προσφορά, η αλληλεγγύη και η συμπόνοια. Μόνο αυτές οι αρετές σκοτώνουν το εγώ και συγχρόνως την ματαιοδοξία και ότι φέρει η ζωή στο εδώ και τώρα το απολαμβάνουμε χωρίς αναβολή για το μέλλον, γιατί “το παρόν βέβαιο, το μέλλον αβέβαιο” που ΄ ελεγαν και οι αρχαίοι ημών πρόγονοι.

*Συνεχίζεται……

Πηγή*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο Έλληνας ”Θρύλος” του BodyBuilding σε μια συνέντευξη εφ’ ολης της ύλης στο AmfLife (Μέρος 3ο)

**

**Συνεχίζουμε την συνέντευξη με τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο και σας παρουσιάζουμε το 3ο μέρος.*
*α)Η Ζωή σας στην Αθήνα ήταν δύσκολη;*
*β) Το Β.Β. πως ήρθε στην ζωή σας και πως πήρατε την απόφαση να πάρετε μέρος σε αγώνες;*
*γ) Σε ποια ηλικία ξεκινήσατε να γυμνάζεστε, είχατε πάθος από μικρός;*
*δ) Πότε ήταν η πρώτη μεγάλη νίκη;*
*ε) Τον Κώστα Μπουρνάζο τον αδελφό σας εσείς τον ωθήσατε να ασχοληθεί με το BodyBuilding;
*

*Ερχόμενος τώρα στην Αθήνα τι θα άλλαζε;* *Ο χαρακτήρας μου επειδή άλλαξα τόπο και σχολείο;* *Οι άνθρωποι μου έφταιγαν στο χωριό ή αυτό που είχα μέσα μου;* Και αυτό το κουβαλάς όπου κι αν πας, όχι στην Αθήνα αλλά και στην Κίνα χωρίς να ξέρεις καν την γλώσσα. Το μόνο που άλλαξε μέσα μου ήταν, ότι τώρα που δεν ήταν εδώ οι γονείς μου και είχα να κάνω με τον θείο(όχι εξ αίματος) που τον έβλεπα σαν φίλο. Να είμαι ειλικρινής μαζί του (αυτό που δεν μπορούσα να κάνω με τους γονείς μου) και του είπα:” αντί να πάω ημερήσιο γυμνάσιο και να χάνω όλη την ημέρα μου τζάμπα δεν με γράφεις στο νυχτερινό του Παγκρατίου το 7ο και την ημέρα να με έχεις στην δουλειά σου, εγώ να σε βοηθάω κι εσύ να έχεις έμπιστο άνθρωπο δίπλα σου”. Αφού του έδωσα το πράσινο φως(ιδέα) μου είπε άστο πάνω μου και τα κανόνισε όλα.
Από το πρωί στις 6 μέχρι τις 3 το απόγευμα στην δουλειά με το θείο μετά νυχτερινό 7-10 το βράδυ. Εδώ τα πράγματα στο σχολείο πολύ light, ήμουν σχεδόν ο πιο μικρός και η συμπεριφορά των καθηγητών επειδή είχαν να κάνουν και με μεγάλους ανθρώπους και σχεδόν όλους εργαζόμενους, πιο σεβάσμια και συγκαταβατική.

*Τώρα ο τρόπος ζωής μου άλλαξε ρυθμούς, αισθάνθηκα για πρώτη φορά ελεύθερος!*
*Να φανταστείτε ότι η δουλειά στην οικοδομή μου φάνηκε, μπροστά στα καπνά, διακοπές, πανηγύρι, ξεγνοιασιά, χαρά.*
Η προσφορά στο θείο από ευγνωμοσύνη, μου έδινε δύναμη σωματική και ψυχική. Την πρώτη την είχα και στην Αμφιλοχία, μου έλειπε η δεύτερη, η ψυχική λόγω ελευθερίας έκφρασης των συναισθημάτων και αυτή η καταπίεση μου εγκλώβιζε αυτή την ενέργεια που απορρέει από την ψυχή μέσω των συναισθημάτων.
Και ξέρετε τι μου την εγκλώβιζε; το μυαλό, που αναγκαζόμουν να λέω ένα σωρό ψεύτικες δικαιολογίες ή εκλογικεύσεις αφού το ένα ψέμα φέρνει το άλλο για μικροπταίσματα, δηλαδή αταξίες (κοινώς διαβολιές), όπως αδικαιολόγητες απουσίες από το σχολείο, από τον υποχρεωτικό εκκλησιασμό και κατηχητικό, από την φιλαρμονική των προσκόπων κ.λ.π.
Στην αρχή σε όλα παρών και επειδή εγώ τα έβλεπα τότε βαρετά έως και ανούσια για τον χαρακτήρα μου, μια που με βλέπανε και μια που με χάνανε, το μόνο που έμενε ήταν οι γονείς μου να επιστρέψουν πίσω την στολή που έπαιρνα αφού δεν την υποστήριζα. *Την μόνη στολή που δεν έβγαλα ποτέ από πάνω μου ήταν την αθλητική (ένα κοντό σορτσάκι, ένα φανελάκι κι ένα ζευγάρι παπούτσια πάνινα).
*
Τι κρίμα να μην μπορείς να εκφράσεις τα πραγματικά σου συναισθήματα στους γονείς σου, δηλαδή την αλήθεια αυτό που αισθάνεσαι και να αναγκάζεσαι να λες ψέματα για να μην τους γκρεμίζεις τα όνειρά τους που απορρέουν από ελπίδες για κάτι που εσύ δεν έχεις δυνατότητες να εκπληρώσεις επειδή πάντα έμπαινε στην μέση η σύγκριση με τους άλλους! (ακόμη θυμάμαι τα επικριτικά λόγια της μακαρίτισσας τις μάνας μου: ”καλά μωρέ, δυο μέτρα παλικάρι και σε πέρασε αυτός ο χαμχούγιας, ντροπή σου”) Να οι ενοχές, οι τύψεις, ο φόβος που συρρικνώνουν την ψυχή μέσα από τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα και προσπαθούσα με το μυαλό να βάλω τάξη και σειρά στην “αταξία” , δηλαδή τα αληθινά μου συναισθήματα.
Τώρα πως να ισορροπήσει το συναίσθημα με το μυαλό, με την λογική, με την εκλογίκευση ή τον παραλογισμό; Εκεί σε παίζει. Σε αυτά τα τρία ταμπλό μέχρι ψυχικής εξάντλησης. Γι’ αυτό σας είπα παραπάνω για την ψυχική μου δύναμη – ενέργεια που μου την εξαντλούσαν οι σκέψεις που ποτέ δεν θα γινόταν πραγματικότητα γιατί ήταν όνειρα και ελπίδες άλλων. Γι’ αυτό “ τα όνειρα που χτίζονται μονάχα μες στην σκέψη κανείς μην τα πιστέψει τα σβήνει η ζωή” κι εγώ ποτέ δεν τα πίστεψα και βασίστηκα στο ένστικτο που είναι αλάνθαστο. (πόσοι και πόσοι μεγάλοι και τρανοί πολιτικοί, επιχειρηματίες, καλλιτέχνες κ.λ.π. που τους πιάσανε στα πράσα να λένε ψέματα λόγω υπεξαίρεσης εις βάρος της κοινωνίας ή άλλα αδικήματα και να αυτοξεφτιλίζονται αφού εξάντλησαν με τους καλύτερους δικηγόρους όλα τα λογικά επιχειρήματα, τις εκλογικεύσεις, τα λογοπαίγνια και στο τέλος πουλήσανε και τρελλίτσα ή ζήτησαν συγνώμη όχι από καρδιάς δηλαδή μετάνοιας αλλά νοητική ψεύτικη για να γλυτώσουν το τομάρι τους) θα έχετε δει φάτσες στην τηλεόραση από πάλαι ποτέ χαμογελαστούς, υπεραισιόδοξους και δυναμικούς λογικότατους ρήτορες να είναι ψυχικά ράκος, να καταρρέουν έως να πεθαίνουν στα δικαστήρια και τις φυλακές. Εγώ δεν πέθαινα ούτε στα δικαστήρια ούτε στις φυλακές αλλά μέσα μου, στην ψυχή μου αφού δεν μπορούσα ή καλύτερα αφού δεν μπορούσαν να ακούσουν τα αληθινά μου συναισθήματα και αναγκαζόμουν να λέω ψέματα. Έτσι ο νους μου έτρωγε την καθαρή ενέργεια και με τάιζε βρωμιά, μόνο που η συνείδησή μου δεν την δεχόταν (όπως το σώμα δεν δέχεται την χαλασμένη τροφή) γι’ αυτό η δυσφορία η ψυχική λόγω έλλειψης ελευθερίας έκφρασης των αληθινών συναισθημάτων.




Τώρα, το πεδίο στην Αθήνα ελεύθερο. Tο πρωί εργασία, το βράδυ σχολείο και στο ενδιάμεσο, ελεύθερος χρόνος. Ξέρετε πως αισθανόμουν; Σαν ισοβίτης που του έδωσαν ελευθερία χάριτος, έτσι πέρασε η πρώτη σχολική περίοδος και τελείωσα επιτέλους το γυμνάσιο και αρχές τις επόμενης σχολικής χρονιάς θα πήγαινα στην σχολή πάλι νυχτερινό. Χριστούγεννα και Πάσχα στην Αμφιλοχία με την οικογένειά μου, όχι όπως πριν, αλλά με αέρα ελευθερίας και αισιοδοξίας που τον μετέφερα και στους γονείς μου και τους αναπτέρωσα τις ελπίδες και τα όνειρά τους (που ποτέ δεν πραγματοποιήθηκαν) και φυσικά την περίοδο του καπνού τα καλοκαίρια ανελλιπώς για βοήθεια, τώρα όμως όσο για τρεις εργάτες. Τέτοια ήταν η σωματική και η ψυχική μου ενέργεια.
Ερχόμενος τώρα κάθε φορά στην Αμφιλοχία οι φίλοι και οι συγγενείς με έβλεπαν και σωματικώς αλλαγμένο και ψυχικώς. Το ίδιο και όταν ανέβαινα στην Αθήνα, οι εκεί νέοι φίλοι. Θέλετε η αλλαγή του κλίματος, του περιβάλλοντος, η ψυχική απελευθέρωση και η απελευθέρωση των ορμονών του σώματος λόγω ηλικίας, η αλλαγή μέσα και έξω ήταν εμφανής.
Την δουλειά τώρα στα χωράφια το καλοκαίρι και στην οικοδομή το χειμώνα δεν την έβλεπα αγγαρεία – κούραση αλλά σαν γυμναστική, εκτόνωση, αυτό που λέμε χαρά και εργασία και πάνω απ’ όλα προσφορά.
Δεν αισθανόμουν κηφήνας αλλά σαν μέλισσα που ρουφούσε το νέκταρ της ζωής μέχρι που ήρθαν και τα πέτρινα χρόνια.
Οι επιχειρήσεις του θείου στην οικοδομή βγήκαν εκτός προϋπολογισμού και αναγκάστηκε και ο ίδιος από μεγαλοεργολάβος να ξαναγυρίσει σαν τεχνίτης πλέον εγκαταστάσεων μεγάλων έργων που γινόταν τότε στην Κεντρική Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος στην οδό Σταδίου απέναντι από το άγαλμα του Κολοκοτρώνη (από αφεντικό – υπάλληλος). Τον παραδέχομαι και τον είχα σαν παράδειγμα στην μετέπειτα πορεία της ζωής μου. Θυμάμαι τα λόγια του: ”ανιψόκα το καράβι μας βούλιαξε(οικοδομικώς) αλλά εμείς είμαστε ακόμη ζωντανοί. Από Δευτέρα πιάνω δουλειά σε ένα φίλο αρχιτέκτονα που έχει αναλάβει ένα μεγάλο έργο, θα του πω να σε πάρω βοηθό αν θέλεις!” Τι να πεις σε μια τέτοια ψυχάρα κι έναν τρελλοζορμπά (ο ζορμπάς του Καζαντζάκη δίπλα του θα ήταν βοηθός του!…) γιατί έτσι κι αναφέρω πως έπεσε έξω από τις εργολαβίες θα γελάει και ο κάθε πικραμένος. Ενδεικτικά σας αναφέρω ότι όταν είχε συγχρόνως τρεις οικοδομές και πάνω από 30 μαστόρους κι εργάτες, βασιζόταν πάνω στους υποτιθέμενους υπεύθυνους και έπαιρνε εμένα κι έναν άλλον πρωτοανιψιό του (στον χαρακτήρα σαν κι εμένα) και δώστου ντέρμπι μπιλιάρδα-ποδοσφαιράκια με στοιχήματα στην Ομόνοια(γιατί και σ’ αυτό ήμουν άσσος από την Αμφιλοχία ακόμη) με άλλα τσακάλια και πολλές φορές από την πώρωση ξεχνιόμασταν μέχρι το απόγευμα χωρίς καν να περάσει έστω για έλεγχο από τις δουλειές του.




_Ερχόμενος τώρα κάθε φορά στην Αμφιλοχία οι φίλοι και οι συγγενείς με έβλεπαν και σωματικώς αλλαγμένο και ψυχικώς._

Στο τέλος, όπως είπαμε στην θεία, πολύ δουλειά και πολλές οι ζημιές, όντως, πολλές οι ζημιές , μεγάλες και ανεπανόρθωτες οικονομικά και επειδή δεν ήθελα να τον επιβαρύνω κι εγώ τον παρακάλεσα τώρα που θα δουλεύω και θα είμαι ανεξάρτητος οικονομικά, μετά το τέλος της σχολικής περιόδου κι αφού γυρίσω από τα καπνά τον Σεπτέμβριο, να πάω να μείνω στο Κουκάκι (στην πλατεία Φιλοπάππου συγκεκριμένα κάτω από το θέατρο Δώρα Στράτου )όπου εκεί ζούσαν πάνω από 30 οικογένειες από την Αμφιλοχία κι ανάμεσα σεε αυτούς και ο παππούς μου, ο πατέρας της μάνας μου με τους θείους και τις θείες μου σ ένα παραδοσιακό τετραώροφο (όχι φυσικά μαζί τους ) να αισθάνονται οι γονείς μου και οι συγγενείς εξ αίματος ότι υπάρχει έλεγχος- προστασία. Η ιδιοκτήτρια του παραδοσιακού τετραώροφου είχε μεγάλη εκτίμηση στον θείο μου, τον παππού μου και ιδιαίτερα στην μάνα μου που όταν μας επισκεπτόταν στην Αθήνα πάντα τους εφοδίαζε όλους με ένα σωρό παραδοσιακά εδέσματα. Έτσι μου παραχώρησε το υπόγειο που το χρησιμοποιούσε σαν αποθήκη έναντι ενός συμβολικού ποσού 500 δραχμών το μήνα σαν να λέμε σήμερα 50 ευρώ (εγώ τότε έπαιρνα 150 δρχ. την ημέρα) σαν βοηθός και ο θείος 350 σαν τεχνίτης και καθοδηγητής του έργου λόγω σχολής). Μην φανταστείτε καμία γκαρσονιέρα, με μπάνιο, τουαλέτα και κουζίνα,… ένα δωματιάκι όσο μια μικρή κρεβατοκάμαρα και μία υποτιθέμενη κουζινίτσα με ένα νεροχύτη και μια βρύση, τουαλέτα απ’ έξω και κάτω από την σκάλα του παραδοσιακού, αλλά το έφτιαξα με πολύ μεράκι και φαντασία…                           με φλοκάτες, κιλίμια και πάντες στους τοίχους               (φυσικά χειροποίητα από την μάνα μου)απέναντι από δύο ντιβάνια ,που θα το ζήλευε κι ο Αλη Πασάς.






_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον φίλο του Πέτρο Κατσικαρέλη_

Από εκεί παρέλασαν όλοι οι φίλοι και συμμαθητές μου από την Αμφιλοχία, αφού είχαν έλθει πλέον για σπουδές στην Αθήνα και όχι μόνο, συμπατριώτες που επισκέπτονταν την πρωτεύουσα για διάφορες δουλειές ή διακοπές, φαΐ, ύπνο και ατέλειωτα ξενύχτια και το πρωί εργασία και χαρά.
Η ανεξαρτησία και η ελευθερία πλέον έφτανε μέχρι την ασυδοσία, αυτό που λέμε λαιμαργία για ζωή. Τώρα πλέον η ζωή και η ευθύνη πάνω μου. Η ελευθερία αυτό το ρίσκο έχει, όταν έχεις τρως, όταν δεν έχεις(πίνεις νερό) πεινάς και τρέχεις να βρεις να φας. Έτσι είναι τα ελεύθερα πουλιά κι όχι σαν τα καναρίνια στα κλουβιά.
Στην πλατεία Φιλοπάππου, μένανε τότε παραδοσιακοί Αμφιλοχιώτες ευκατάστατοι με τις οικογένειές τους που είχαν έρθει από αρχές δεκαετίας του 1960. Μία Αμφιλοχία σε μικρογραφία με όλους τους τύπους ανθρώπων και κάθε απόγευμα μετά τις δουλειές τους, παρόν και αναφορά στο καφενείο του Μπάμπη για νέα από το χωριό και ιστορίες που αφηγούνταν για τους παλιούς συμπατριώτες μας, που η σάτυρα του Λαζόπουλου ωχριούσε μπροστά στον τρόπο αφήγησης με την παραδοσιακή Αμφιλοχιώτικη προφορά και την μίμηση των μορφασμών και κινήσεων του εκάστοτε σατυριζόμενου. Φυσικά δεν έλειπε κι ο αυτοσαρκασμός και τα πειράγματα μεταξύ μας με Αμφιλοχιώτικες σπόντες και υπονοούμενα που πίσω απ’ όλα αυτά κρυβόταν πάντα η αλήθεια, πονούσες μεν, αλλά δεν μπορούσες να αντιδράσεις δε, γιατί θα άκουγες περισσότερα, οπότε την έκανες που λέμε γαργάρα και άλλαζες θέμα. Βέβαια υπήρχαν και οι κομπλεξικοί που θέλουν μόνο να κρίνουν και να πετούν υπονοούμενα και σπόντες για τους άλλους βαφτίζοντας το κουτσομπολιό και την κακοήθεια, ψυχαγωγία και καλαμπούρι και όταν έλεγες για τους ίδιους καλαμπούρια γινόταν οι ίδιοι κακά-μπουρίνια! Με τους άλλους γελάμε με τον εαυτό μας κλαίμε. Στην ουσία θα έπρεπε να γελάνε γιατί οι ίδιοι είναι καθρέφτες μας, οι άλλοι είμαστε εμείς και αν διεισδύσεις πιο βαθιά θα δεις ότι τα ίδια πάθη σε διαφορετική μορφή βρίσκονται και μέσα σου.!….
Εκεί λοιπόν στην μικρή πλατεία (την αστεία που λέει και ο Χατζής για το Κολωνάκι) ξανασυνάντησα μετά από πολλά χρόνια τον παιδικό μου φίλο και συνομήλικο Πέτρο Κατσικαρέλη που είχε έρθει πιο πριν από εμένα στην Αθήνα με την οικογένειά του μόνιμα εγκαταστημένος, με έναν πατέρα τον μπάρμπα Γεράσιμο που πιο τίμιο, εργατικό , καλοσυνάτο και θρησκευόμενο δεν νομίζω να έχω ξανασυναντήσει από τότε στην Αθήνα και σε όλο τον κόσμο,( μόνο άλλους δύο τέτοιους είχα ξεχωρίσει στην Αμφιλοχία, τον μπάρμπα Κώστα τον Πριόβολο και τον μπάρμπα Θόδωρο τον Κομπορόζο) Άνθρωποι απλοί, αγράμματοι, τίμιοι και εργατικοί, τα λόγια τους σοφά και η συμπεριφορά τους μέσα από την ευγένεια και την καλοσύνη τους κέρδιζαν τον σεβασμό και σε αφόπλιζαν απ’ την πρώτη στιγμή μόνο με το χαμόγελό τους. Γι’ αυτό ο σεβασμός δεν επιβάλλεται ούτε από τα αξιώματα ούτε κι από τα άσπρα μαλλιά (λόγω ηλικίας) αλλά κερδίζεται από τον τρόπο ζωής και συμπεριφοράς μακροχρόνια κι όχι παροδικά. Αλλά πολλές φορές η πολύ οικειότητα καταπίνει τον σεβασμό από τους θρασείς και ασεβείς!…..



_
Με τον αδελφό μου Κώστα, Γιώργο Τρομάρα, Πέτρο Κατσικαρέλη και Γιάννη Βάββα

_
Τον Πέτρο λοιπόν, με το ίδιο στυλ χαρακτήρα και νοοτροπία με το δικό μου, εργατικό, αθλητικό και άτακτο, τον βρίσκω στον Εθνικό Αθηνών ως παλαιστή στην Ελληνορωμαϊκή εφήβων δίπλα στον μεγαλύτερο προπονητή όλων των εποχών κ. Ανδρέα Αρκουδέα που είχε δίπλα του όλους τους μετέπειτα Ολυμπιονίκες χρυσούς: τον Πέτρο Γαλακτόπουλο, τον Στέλιο Μηγιάκη, τον Δημήτρη Θανόπουλο και τόσους άλλους μετά Ποζίδη, αδελφούς Ποικιλίδη κ.λ.π.
Ο κύριος Ανδρέας θαύμασε την σωματική μου διάπλαση αν και έφηβος ακόμη τότε, μου πρότεινε να με κάνει “παλαισταρά”,
Aυτά ήταν τα λόγια του ευγενικού και έμπειρου προπονητή και κυνηγού ταλέντων. Αλλά η μοίρα, δεν με ήθελε παλαιστή.

*MΕ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΒΑΡΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΕΙΔΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΠΛΑΝΗ ΑΙΘΟΥΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΥΜΝΑΖΟΤΑΝ ΟΙ ΑΡΣΙΒΑΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΑΙΣΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΕΝΔΥΝΑΜΩΣΗ! ΕΚΕΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟ ΜΟΥ!*
Θαύμασα την σωματική τους ρώμη και δύναμη και των παλαιστών και των αρσιβαριστών. Εγώ ήμουν κάτι ενδιάμεσο, (αν και στην άρση βαρών είχα πάλι πρόταση από άλλον μεγάλο προπονητή τον κ. Ανδρέα Σιζόπουλο που ήταν και κριτής αγώνων bodybuilding ) πάντως ο θαυμασμός μου και η εκτίμησή μου για τους παλαιστές και τους αρσιβαρίστες(που αυτά τα δύο δυναμικά αθλήματα είναι πρώτα ξαδέλφια με το bodybuilding )τον εκδήλωσα και τότε και μετά την προσωπική μου επιτυχία όταν έγινα πρωταθλητής Ελλάδος μετά από 5 χρόνια(τότε ήμουν 16 χρονών).





_Ο Κος Ανδρέας Ζησόπουλος με τον υιό του Αλέκο και τον Μυθικό Ηρακλή του κινηματογράφου Reg Park

_
_


O Reg Park_

Τον ίδιο σεβασμό και θαυμασμό εισέπραξα και εγώ απ’ όλους αυτούς τους θρύλους και υπεραθλητές της εποχής εκείνης που με δέχτηκαν στην οικογένειά τους πρώτα σαν άνθρωπο και μετά σαν πρωταθλητή, γιατί τότε το bodybuilding δεν ήταν ούτε καν σαν Ομοσπονδία στην Γενική Γραμματεία Αθλητισμού και πολύ παρεξηγήσιμο από την συμπεριφορά των περισσότερων τότε μποντυμπιλντεράδων.
Εκεί στην μικρή πλατεία συνάντησα μετά από χρόνια και ένα άλλο συμπατριώτη μεγάλο αθλητή και παλαιστή της ελευθέρας πάλης και μετά του επαγγελματικού cats, τον Κώστα Σιαφάκα που ήρθε να ράψει ένα κοστούμι σε Αμφιλοχιώτικο παραδοσιακό ράφτη γιατί “δεν έβρισκε στα μέτρα του” , έτσι μου είπε. Όταν τον ρώτησα σε ποιόν, μου απάντησε με Αμφιλοχιώτικη αυθεντική προφορά με χιούμορ, “που αλλού στον Πατσιβο τον Λευτέρη” . Εγώ τον ήξερα Λευτέρη Μυλωνά στο επίθετο, (τότε όλοι σχεδόν οι Αμφιλοχιώτες είχαν παρατσούκλια και τους προσφωνούσαν με αυτά, φυσικά μεταξύ μας)πάντως μεταξύ των συμπατριωτών υπήρχε αλληλεγγύη και αλληλοϋποστήριξη όταν ερχόμασταν σε αντιπαράθεση με Αθηναίους ή άλλες φάρες, όταν είμασταν μεταξύ μας οι γνωστές (αρετές)
Με τον Πέτρο, τον Κώστα και μετά που ήρθε και ο Μάντζιος ο Βασίλης, συναθλητής και ανίκητος στο μπράντεφερ τότε στην Αθήνα, γίναμε τετράδα αχτύπητη.
Είχα φτιάξει τότε στην οικοδομή αυτοσχέδια βάρη, πάγκους, μπάρες, τροχαλίες και ορθοστάτες (τα οποία τα έχω κρατήσει για ενθύμιο ακόμη και σήμερα και τα έχω στον ακάλυπτο του γυμναστηρίου μου σαν μουσειακό χώρο άψογα συντηρημένα και λειτουργικά και πρόσφατα γυμνάστηκα με αυτά μετά από 40 χρόνια για την ΕΡΤ που ήρθε στο γυμναστήριο μου για το γύρισμα ενός ντοκυμαντέρ).

Το υπόγειο δωματιάκι έγινε το γυμναστήριο του RockyBalboa -αν έχετε δει την ταινία με τον Stallone-, το δικό του ήταν υπερσύγχρονο μπροστά στο δικό μας. Εκεί μέσα χύθηκαν τόνοι ιδρώτα και βογγητά από την υπερπροσπάθεια, περισσότερα από τις φυλακές βασανιστηρίων. Τέτοιο βασανισμό και τέτοια ευεξία συγχρόνως είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβει άνθρωπος αν δεν έχει ασχοληθεί με πρωταθλητισμό.
Ο λόγος που αναγκάστηκα να κάνω πάλι αυτοσχέδια βάρη όπως και στο Ρίβιο ήταν: 1) δεν υπήρχαν χρήματα για την αγορά μαντεμένιων, 2)τα ιδιωτικά γυμναστήρια ελάχιστα και οι συνδρομές απλησίαστες και 3) οι ώρες μου περιορισμένες λόγω πρωινής εργασίας 7:30-2:00 και η σχολή μου 6-10 το βράδυ, μου έμειναν περίπου 3 ώρες στην διάθεσή μου χωρίς ενδιάμεση ξεκούραση. Η μόνη γυμναστική που έκανα πριν τα αυτοσχέδια βάρη ήταν σαν αθλητής στίβου δέκαθλο και για να έχω πρόσβαση στα βάρη του στίβου για ενδυνάμωση, όπως σκουοτ, πιέσεις πάγκου, άρσεις θανάτου, κοιλιακούς, ραχιαίους, ντετ λιφτ και κάθε Κυριακή πηγαίναμε με τον Πέτρο και το Μάντζιο στον Άγιο Κοσμά που εκεί ήταν προπονητής στο υπαίθριο γυμναστήριο ο προπονητής της άρσης βαρών ο κ. Ανδρέας Σιζόπουλος όπου μαζευόντουσαν τότε για επίδειξη δυνάμεων αθλητές όλων των αθλημάτων και απλοί άνθρωποι λάτρεις του αθλητισμού.
Οι επιδόσεις μου τότε αν και 85 κιλά σωματικό βάρος και 1,87 ύψος ήταν για την εποχή εκείνη εξωπραγματικές(αν και έφηβος ακόμη). Ξεπερνούσα αθλητές και πρωταθλητές στο είδος τους που ήταν άνδρες και έμπειροι.
Εκεί ξαναείχα πρόταση από τον κ. Ανδρέα για πρωταθλητισμό στην άρση βαρών γιατί έκανα τότε 180 κιλά βαθιά καθίσματα, πιέσεις πάγκου 150 κιλά και στριψίματα 140 κιλά ότι έπρεπε για μελλοντικό πρωταθλητή άρσης βαρών και στον σύλλογο του κ. Ανδρέα στον Μίλωνα.



_
Άγιος Κοσμάς 1976 – Με τον Κωστογλάκη και τον μεγαλύτερο Έλληνα κάτσερ Ανδρέα Λαμπράκη_

Το δέλεαρ μεγάλο” θα σε κάνω πρωταθλητή εσένα και τον γιό μου, (είμασταν συνομήλικοι με το γιό του Αλέκο που αυτός μετά κατέβηκε και στους ολυμπιακούς αγώνες), στον στρατό θα υπηρετήσεις στην σωματική αγωγή που τότε η έδρα ήταν στον Αγ. Κοσμά, δηλαδή Αθήνα και μετά θα σε βάλω σε όποιο σώμα ασφαλείας θέλεις(λιμενικό, πυροσβεστική, αστυνομία κ.λ.π.), θα εξασφαλίσεις το μέλλον σου, εσύ θα τρως, θα γυμνάζεσαι και θα ξεκουράζεσαι”.
Εκεί που του είπα εντάξει, να σου και ξεπροβάλει ένα θηρίο τεραστίων διαστάσεων με μακριά μαλλιά και μούσι αρχαίου Έλληνα . Ήταν πρωταθλητής Ελλάδος στο Β.Β. και πρόσφατα MrΜεσόγειος: Ο Γιάννης Κωστογλάκης. Από κοντά δεν είχα ξαναδεί τέτοια εξωπραγματική μυϊκή διάπλαση, μόνο στα περιοδικά από Αμερικάνους πρωταθλητές, στο μοναδικό περιοδικό τότε του Β.Β. Άδωνης. Εγώ, ο Πέτρος και ο Μάντζιος στην κυριολεξία χαζέψαμε και μείναμε άφωνοι, αισθανόμασταν δίπλα του σαν χειμερινοί κολυμβητές. Δεν πιστεύαμε αυτό που βλέπαμε κάτω από τις φόρμες. Ακούσαμε μια βαριά φωνή σαν βαρύτονου, ”γειά σου Αντρίκο μου, γειά σου Γιαννάρα μου” από τον κ Ανδρέα (ο κ. Ανδρέας ήταν κριτής αγώνων Β.Β. και μεγάλος γνώστης και θαυμαστής του αθλήματος αν και ο ίδιος πρωταθλητής άρσης βαρών) βγάζει την φόρμα από το πάνω μέρος και μένει με το φανελάκι.

_
_
_
Με τον αείμνηστο Ανδρέα Λαμπράκη_

Στον πάγκο ήταν τότε πάνω από 150 κιλά που είχαμε αφήσει ακόμα εμείς, μπαίνει από κάτω και κάνει μία προθέρμανση 10 φορές και μετά φόρτωσε μέχρι 210 κιλά. Καταλαβαίνετε το δέος και τον θαυμασμό συγχρόνως και των τριών μας και όλου του κόσμου που μαζεύτηκαν γύρω-γύρω (όπως πάνω από τις λοταρίες στα πανηγύρια) τι χειροκροτήματα, τι φωτογραφίες και αυτόγραφα!!!!! Τι άλλο ήθελα να δω και να αλλαξοπιστήσω από την υπόσχεση που είχα δώσει πριν λίγο στον κ. Ανδρέα! Τι άλλο κάτοπτρο να μου βάλει μπροστά ο μεγαλοδύναμος και να ξεχάσω στρατό, λιμενικό, ολυμπιακούς αγώνες και μέλλον;
Και σαν να μην φτάνει αυτό το σοκ, να και ο κ. Ανδρέας, “ μικρέ, βγάλε την φόρμα από την μέση και κάτω και ξεκίνα σκουοτ με τον Γιάννη”. Mε συστήνει στον Γιάννη σαν μελλοντικό ταλέντο για την άρση βαρών με φοβερές δυνάμεις στα πόδια για την ηλικία μου και όχι μόνο! “Δέστον”, όταν έφτασα στα 180 κιλά βαθύ κάθισμα και με πόδια γραμμωμένα πιο πολύ από τον Γιάννη λόγω λιγότερου σωματικού βάρους και πιο ανεπτυγμένα από τον κορμό μου.Δεν πίστευε στα μάτια του,( όχι ότι δεν είχε ξαναδεί, αλλά λόγω ηλικίας) ο Κωστογλάκης και μου λέει:” βγάλε την φόρμα από την μέση και πάνω”. Με βλέπει ολόκληρο πάνω κάτω και λέει στον κ. Ανδρέα: ”άστον αυτός είναι δικός μου εσύ έχεις και άλλα ταλέντα, αυτός είναι γεννημένος για bodybuilding ”.
Βρισκόμαστε στο 1976, μου λέει:” μικρέ, την άλλη Κυριακή στο HILTON θα γίνουν αγώνες για την ανάδειξη του Mr.Ελλάς, θα κατεβάσω και άλλους αθλητές μου, θέλεις να σε συμπεριλάβω στην ομάδα μου”; Πριν συνειδητοποιήσω τι άκουσα από τον μεγάλο πρωταθλητή το μόνο που θυμάμαι είναι να τρέμουν τα πόδια μου, νόμιζα ότι ήταν από την υπερπροσπάθεια του σκουότ για να τον εντυπωσιάσω, αλλά μόλις μου είπε για δείξε μου τα χέρια σου σε διπλούς δικεφάλους, τότε άρχισαν να τρέμουν και τα χέρια μου σαν να με χτύπησε ρεύμα, τέτοιο ήταν το σοκ! Μου λέει χαλάρωσε μην σφίγγεσαι τόσο πολύ δεν χρειάζεται όταν δείχνουμε τους μύες, να είσαι ήρεμος και χαλαρός, ο έμπειρος κ. Ανδρέας του είπε: ”τι χαλαρός να είναι Γιάννη μου με αυτό που του είπες…άντε χαλάλι σου, Πάρτον κι εγώ κατά βάθος για εκεί τον έβλεπα ”(σαν κριτής).


 







_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον Γιάννη Κωστογλάκη_


Την Κυριακή 4 Οκτωβρίου 1976 με βρίσκει στην μεγαλοπρεπή αίθουσα Τερψιχόρη του HILTON (1000 άτομα χωρητικότητα), κατάμεστη, με όλους τους επιφανείς Αθηναίους της εποχής εκείνης. Τότε, για να παρακολουθήσεις την επίδειξη για τον τίτλο και την ανάδειξη του MrEλλάς έπρεπε, για να εισέλθεις στην αίθουσα, πέρα από το ακριβό εισιτήριο και τον περιορισμένο αριθμό θέσεων, να φοράς κουστούμι και γραβάτα υποχρεωτικά. Αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που την προηγούμενη χρονιά εγώ και ο Πέτρος δεν μπορέσαμε να παρακολουθήσουμε για πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μας αγώνες b.b.. και να δούμε και τον φίλο μας Βασίλη Μάντζο που τους κέρδιζε όλους στο μπράντεφερ και περιμέναμε απ΄έξω.
Είχαμε μαζέψει χρήματα για τα εισιτήρια, βρήκαμε γραβάτες, αλλά μας έλειπε το κοστούμι(θα το φτιάχναμε μετά από 5 χρόνια). Δεν πειράζει. Πάλι η μοίρα έκανε το θαύμα της και από απλοί θεατές την άλλη χρονιά το 1976 ,γίναμε το θέαμα και μετά από 5 ώρες το θέμα συζήτησης και κριτικής αφού στον παρθενικό μου αγώνα κατέλαβα την 2η θέση στην ψηλή κατηγορία, αν και έφηβος, συναγωνιζόμενος άνδρες καταξιωμένους αθλητές της εποχής εκείνης.














_ΜR Ελλάς 1976 – Hilton_
_
_

Η επόμενη μέρα με βρίσκει ξανά στα μαδέρια για τον “άρτον ημών τον επιούσιο” (μην νομίζετε ότι με περίμεναν οι χορηγοί και οι εταιρείες όπως σήμερα). Το μεγάλο κέρδος από αυτή την επιτυχία ήταν ότι έγινα γνωστός και υπολογίσιμος πλέον στο χώρο του Β.Β. μέσω της δημοσιότητας από το μοναδικό τότε περιοδικό τον” Αθλητή” που δημοσίευε ο ίδιος ο διοργανωτής των αγώνων Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας.
Ποτέ δεν θα ξεχάσω την επόμενη ημέρα των αγώνων που ενώ πήγα 7:30 στην οικοδομή απέναντι από το άγαλμα του Κολοκοτρώνη στην Σταδίου- κατά τις 11:30 σταματούσαμε μισή ώρα για κολατσιό -και επειδή γινόταν πορεία από Ιδεολόγους που θέλαν να αλλάξουν τον κόσμο (όχι τον εαυτό τους) βγήκα έξω στην σκαλωσιά στον 7ο όροφο για να φάω και συγχρόνως να δω την πορεία πανοραμικά που ξεκινούσε από την Ομόνοια και οι πρώτοι με την ντουντούκα ήταν ακριβώς από κάτω μου.
Εκεί που έτρωγα και παρακολουθούσα όλο αυτό το πλήθος, ξαφνικά ο πρώτος κοίταξε προς τα πάνω και με είδε που καθόμουν στο τελευταίο μαδέρι και εγώ αυθόρμητα τον χαιρέτησα από πάνω, ξέρετε τι άκουσα από την ντουντούκα που έδινε συνθήματα σε όλο το πλήθος που ακολουθούσαν από πίσω; ¨Όχι αγώνες από τις σκαλωσιές” κι ακούστηκε μία ιαχή από όλο τον όχλο που ακολουθούσε χωρίς να βλέπει σε ποιόν απευθύνεται, που έτρεμε η σκαλωσιά, η καρδιά μου και το μαδέρι που καθόμουν ….νόμιζα πως κάποιοι την κουνούσαν για να με τρομάξουν.
Ήμουν ο μοναδικός στην σκαλωσιά οι άλλοι έτρωγαν μέσα. Δεν ήμουν απεργοσπάστης, όλα τα μαγαζιά ήταν ανοιχτά, απλά τότε ήταν της μόδας οι πορείες διαμαρτυρίας από την νεολαία της προόδου και του εκσυγχρονισμού, ενώ εμείς της μη προόδου, πού χρόνος για πορείες, μόνο για ταλαιπωρίες είμασταν γεννημένοι και αυτοί προσπαθούσαν να μας απαλλάξουν για το καλό μας και όταν πήραν εξουσία στα χέρια τους, ακόμη σήμερα τρώμε με χρυσά κουτάλια στους…… σκουπιδοτενεκέδες… εκεί κατάντησαν τους τίμιους εργαζόμενους ανθρώπους να μην έχουν ούτε δουλειά να ταΐσουν την οικογένειά τους. Ξέρετε πως έμεινα εκεί πάνω; όπως είναι το άγαλμα του Κολοκοτρώνη απέναντι και δείχνει με το δάκτυλό του. Έτσι έμεινα άγαλμα από το σοκ με το σάντουιτς στο χέρι που δεν μπορούσα όχι να το φάω αλλά ούτε το έχω χωνέψει από τότε μέχρι και σήμερα, τόσο πολύ χαράχτηκε μέσα μου αυτή η φανατίλα και η ασυνειδησία που μετατρέπει τα άτομα σε όχλο.
Ήρθε ο θείος τρέχοντας και μου λέει:” μπες μέσα ρε τρελέ ,γρήγορα. που σκαρφάλωσες εκεί πάνω θα μας πάρει στο λαιμό σου!”



_

Μετά τους αγώνες με τον Γιάννη Κωστογλάκη_




Εγώ τότε δεν ήξερα ότι οι άνθρωποι κάνουν αγώνα επιβίωσης με timberland παπουτσάκια και τζάκετ μπουφανάρες γιατί από κάτω -απ’ ότι έμαθα εκ των υστέρων- ήσαν και πρώην συμμαθητές μου, ευκατάστατοι, που σπούδαζαν στα πανεπιστήμια και είχαν μεγαλοιδέες εκ του ασφαλούς αφού οι πατεράδες τους τους τροφοδοτούσαν μέχρι την ημέρα που τους διόρισαν ( με αξιοκρατικά πάντα κριτήρια) οι βο- λευτές τους!…)
Ξέρετε τι έγινε ακριβώς απέναντι από εκεί που εργαζόμουν τότε μετά από 40 χρόνια; Κάψανε στην Marfin 3 ανθρώπους και μία γυναίκα έγκυο εργαζόμενη και ακόμη δεν έχουν βρει τους δράστες! Εσείς τι λέτε, αν ήταν η γυναίκα ή το παιδί κάποιου υπουργού θα τους βρίσκαν ή όχι; και από του βοδιού το κέρατο θα τους ξετρυπώνανε.
Δεν λέω να μην γίνονται πορείες και διαδηλώσεις αλλά όχι να ασχολούνται με λιανόπαιδα σε σκαλωσιές και τίμιους εργαζόμενους για την επιβίωσή τους αλλά με αυτούς που μετά μουτζώνουν έξω από την βουλή. Αλλά αν έβαζες έναν καθρέφτη τεράστιο έξω από την βουλή (όσο είναι η βουλή) ξέρετε που θ’ απευθυνόταν αυτές οι μούντζες; στον εαυτό τους!.
Ο Ιούλιος με βρίσκει ξανά στα καπνά και τέλος σεζόν γυρίζω πάλι στην Αθήνα αλλά τώρα παίρνω μαζί μου και τον αδελφό μου τον Κώστα.

Μετά από δύο χρόνια εντατικής προετοιμασίας στο υπόγειο αυτοσχέδιο γυμναστήριό μας και πολλές φορές στο γυμναστήριο του Κωστογλάκη, κατεβαίνουμε και οι δύο στους Πανελλήνιους αγώνες Β.Β. (τώρα οι αγώνες δεν λεγόταν επίδειξη για την ανάδειξη του mrΕλλάς γιατί έγινε Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης ,αναγνωρισμένη από την Γενική Γραμματεία Αθλητισμού).
Τώρα μπορούσαν να την παρακολουθήσουν και με τζιν και οι αγώνες έγιναν στο HolidayIn, το μεγάλο τότε ξενοδοχείο.
Φέραν ως πρόεδρο κριτικής επιτροπής τον παγκόσμιο πρωταθλητή και 4 φορές Mr Υφήλιο Reg Park που μαζί με τον Steve Rives γύριζαν τότε τα έργα: Ηρακλής, Σπάρτακος, Αχιλλέας με θέματα την Ελληνική ιστορία και μυθολογία.




_
Με τον 4 φορές Mr Υφήλιο Reg Park_



Όλοι οι συγχωριανοί Αμφιλοχιώτες από το Κουκάκι άπαντες παρόντες. Ήρθε και ο πατέρας μου από το χωριό και με αρχηγό τον Πανούλια τον Σαλμά με μουστάκια Καραϊσκάκη και φωνή όσο όλη η αίθουσα, τους ξεσήκωνε όλους, όχι ότι ο Reg Park καταλάβαινε Αμφιλοχιώτικα για να με ψηφίσει, ούτε οι Αθηναίοι δεν καταλάβαιναν.




_Ο μεγάλος Πανούλιας που ξεσήκωσε τον κόσμο και ο Λεύτερης Μυλωνάς ( Πατσιβός)_

Όταν ο Κώστας κερδίζει σε ηλικία 16 ετών όλα τα junior της Ελλάδος και εγώ την κατηγορία μου, μετά όλες τις κατηγορίες και μετά από 3 ώρες εξοντωτικού συναγωνισμού είχα δικαίωμα να λάβω μέρος σ΄ένα ανοικτό αγώνα που γινόταν για πρώτη φορά από όσους είχαν κερδίσει τον τίτλο του ΜrΕλλάς από το 1966 μέχρι το 1978.
 


_
Σε μια βραδιά εγώ και ο Κώστας σαρώσαμε όλους τους τίτλους!

_

_
Ο Κώστας Μπουρνάζος κερδίζοντας τα Junior

_

_Σε μια βραδιά εγώ και ο Κώστας σαρώσαμε όλους τους τίτλους

_


_Ο Κώστας Μπουρνάζος κερδίζοντας τα Junior


_
Ήμουν 21 χρονών και κερδίζω και αυτόν τον αγώνα συν αγωνιζόμενος με όλα αυτά τα ιερά τέρατα και ινδάλματά μου του Ελληνικού Β.Β. , ακόμη και Έλληνες του εξωτερικού όπως τον Κώστα Γιανακόπουλο MrΚαναδά και τον Χρήστο Χατζηγεωργίου MrΓερμανία που είχαν πάρει μετά και τον τίτλο του MrΕλλάς τις προηγούμενες χρονιές.


_
Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος νικητής όλως των κατηγοριών και των παλαιών πρωταθλημάτων


_
Αυτοί στο απόγειο τις καριέρας τους και εγώ τότε άρχιζα να τροχοδρομώ στο διάδρομο για την απογείωση της μετέπειτα καριέρας μου στο εξωτερικό.


_Ο Σπύρος νικητής στην βαριά κατηγορία και MR Ελλάς_




Σε μια βραδιά εγώ και ο Κώστας σαρώσαμε όλους τους τίτλους. Τότε για πρώτη φορά είχε καθιερωθεί ο τίτλος Junior κάτω από 20 χρονών, ο Κώστας ήταν 16. Επίσης καθιερώθηκαν και τρεις κατηγορίες για τους άνδρες από 20 χρονών και πάνω, όχι πλέον με ύψος, αλλά με βάρος όπως στο εξωτερικό.
Η βράβευση από τον Reg Park(στην ηλικία του πατέρα μου 51 χρονών τότε). Ο Πανούλιας την ώρα της βράβευσης και συγκεκριμένα την στιγμή που ο Reig Park μου έδινε το μεγάλο κύπελο του γενικού νικητή και οι δημοσιογράφοι, και η τηλεόραση απαθανάτιζαν την στιγμή της βράβευσης, παίρνει τον πατέρα μου απ’ το χέρι τραβώντας τον αυθόρμητα και αυθαίρετα αφού δεν πρόλαβε κανείς να τον σταματήσει από τον ενθουσιασμό του και τον ανεβάζει πάνω στην σκηνή λέγοντας στον Reg Park (δεν ξέρω σε ποιά γλώσσα) ”αυτός είναι ο πατέρας του” και μετά φωνάζει Αμφιλοχιώτικα “αχά πτσαρά Μάκη “ , κι όλοι μείναμε και συνεχίζει, “ ”εκεί μέσα πτσαρούλια θα πίνεις την τσιπουράρα σου”.
Απερίγραπτες και ανεπανάληπτες καταστάσεις, χειροκροτήματα, φωνές ενθουσιασμού και σφυρίγματα από τους συμπατριώτες και από όλο τον κόσμο που το ξεσήκωσε και το δημιούργησε ο Πανούλιας παρασέρνοντας και όλον τον παρευρισκόμενο κόσμο.



_Ο Σπύρος νικητής στην βαριά κατηγορία και MR Ελλάς_



_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος νικητής στην βαριά κατηγορία και MR Ελλάς_



_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος νικητής στην βαριά κατηγορία και MR Ελλάς

_

_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος νικητής στην βαριά κατηγορία και MR Ελλάς_



_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος νικητής στην βαριά κατηγορία και MR Ελλάς


_
Την άλλη ημέρα όλος ο τύπος και το μόνο μέσο ενημέρωσης η ΕΡΤ αναφερόταν στο γεγονός της χρονιάς. Οι τίτλοι των εφημερίδων τότε με φωτογραφία του πατέρα μου στην μέση κι εμένα δεξιά και τον Κώστα αριστερά “ ο σύγχρονος Διαγόρας”
*“Όποιος τολμά ας πειράξει τον μπαμπά” , “ένας μπαμπάς δύο Superman”*




_
Ο Σπύρος και ο Κώστας Μπουρνάζος με τον Πατέρα τους


_

 


_

Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος – Αθλητής της χρονιάς 1979


_




*
Συνεχίζεται…..*


*Πηγή*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απολαυστική η συνέντευξη αφιέρωμα και εμάς τούς παλιούς μας ξυπνάει μνήμες και νιώθουμε πως ήταν η κατάσταση τοτε και πόσο πιολ αγνα όλα , αλλα και τις δυσκολίες του τότε σε σχέση με το τωρα τις οποιες δεν τις καταλαβαίναμε γιατι δεν υπήρχε μέτρο σύγκρισης 
και επίσης σε μια φωτο έξω που προπονείτε με αυτοσχέδια βάρη δίπλα στο χωράφι με τα καπνά εμένα προσωπικα με δημιουργει ωραίες αναμνήσεις γιατι και μείς με τα καπνά μεγαλώσαμε σε παρόμοιες συνθήκες και με αυτοσχέδια βάρη ξεκινήσαμε 

αξίζει να καθήσει να διαβάσει κάποιος όλη την συνέντευξη και μόνο θετικά έχει να αποκομίσει και να αναθεωρήσει αρκετα πράματα που είχε στο μυαλό του
Έδωσε πολλα και συνεχίζει να δίνει στο χώρο με τις συμβουλές και την στάση του απεναντι σε όλα , γιατι σε ενα άθλημα δεν δίνεις μόνο παίρνοντας τίτλους , ούτε οι τίτλοι απο μόνοι τους προάγουν παιδεία και τρόπο σκέψης , αν απο αγάπη και ανιδιοτέλεια δεν υπάρχει μεταδοτικότητα σε τρόπο σκέψης

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μια ιστορια διαδρομη ζωης που αξιζει να διαβαζεις κ να ξαναδιαβαζεις....
Ξυπναει μνημες ,βοηθαει..δινει εμπνευση ,οραμα, θαρρος να προσπερναμε δυσκολιες της ζωης κ να προχωραμε.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος: Ο Έλληνας ”Θρύλος” του BodyBuilding σε μια συνέντευξη εφ’ ολης της ύλης στο AmfLife (Μέρος 4ο)

*


Μετά τους Πανελλήνιους, αλλά και Πανευρωπαικούς τίτλους, σας ονόμασαν *Schwarzenegger της Ελλάδος*.
Πως αισθάνεστε σήμερα για αυτό, τότε είχαν πάρει τα μυαλά σας αέρα που λέμε;

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος

*
*Schwarzenegger με ονόμασαν πολύ πιο πριν πάρω το τίτλο στην Ελλάδα, από τον τότε πρόεδρο της παγκόσμιας ομοσπονδίας της Ελλάδος I.F.B.B.* τον τον κ. *Σταύρο Τριανταφυλλίδη*, παλιός αθλητής του Β.Β. και πρωτοπόρος, που είχε λάβει καλές θέσεις στην Ελλάδα και είχε συμμετάσχει και στο Πανευρωπαϊκό το 1969 που είχ κερδίσει ο Schwarzenegger τον τίτλο.
Ο νεοεκλεγείς τότε πρόεδρος έβγαζε το περιοδικό ”Δυναμικά Σπορ”, αντιγραφή του muscle της IFBB του κ. Weider (παγκόσμιος πρόεδρος) και μέσα έβαζε και Έλληνες πρωταθλητές με τους τίτλους τους και την αυτοβιογραφία τους.




_Στάυρος Τριανταφυλίδης –πρόεδρος της παγκόσμιας ομοσπονδίας της Ελλάδος I.F.B.B_
Όταν με είδε για πρώτη φορά και χωρίς να έχω συμμετάσχει ακόμη σε αγώνες της ομοσπονδίας Ι.F.B.B. να γυμνάζομαι με τον Κωστογλάκη, *θυμάμαι τα λόγια του και τον θαυμασμό του λέγοντας στο Γιάννη:
*
*Ρε συ, τι είναι αυτός που έχεις δίπλα σου; Αυτός είναι ίδιος ο ‘Arnold’ στα νιάτα του.*

Αφού με σύστησε ο Γιάννης, με προσκάλεσε στο γραφείο του, στην Πανεπιστημίου και μου είπε να του πάω και φωτογραφίες μου.

Στο επόμενο περιοδικό είχε βάλει τον Arnold σε ηλικία 22 ετών και εμένα που τότε ήμουν για την ακρίβεια 20 γιατί η φωτογραφία ήταν το 1977 και η λεζάντα σ ένα ολόκληρο φύλλο *‘O Arnold στα 22 και ο Σπύρος’* και τα σχόλια που είχε γράψει τότε για μένα, όλα βγήκαν αληθινά.




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε σύγκριση με τον Arnold Schwarzenegger από το περιοδικό Δυναμικά Σπορ


_Αυτό από τότε έμεινε μέχρι και σήμερα στο χώρο του Β.Β. αλλά πολύ πιο πριν ο γιός της αείμνηστης Ρίτας Σακελαρίου, ο Τάκης(μεγάλος επιχειρηματίας) είχε το μεγάλο κοσμικό κέντρο στην πλατεία Αμερικής το MonSinier που τότε τραγουδούσε η μητέρα του και η αείμνηστη Τζένη Βάνου και ο πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος τότε ΛεΠα- Λευτέρης Πανταζής και η πρωτοεμφανιζόμενη και αυτή Κατερίνα Στανίση (αρραβωνιαστικιά του Τάκη). Καταλαβαίνετε τότε τι γινόταν κάθε μέρα σ΄ ένα κέντρο σαν κι αυτό, χωρητικότητας πάνω από 1500 άτομα.
Ο Τάκης, θαυμαστής μου γιατί του άρεσε η γυμναστική, με σύστησε στην μητέρα του και την Τζένη Βάνου που καθόντουσαν στο σαλόνι έξω από τα καμαρίνια και η Τζένη του είπε: όχι Σπύρο, (Σβατζενεκερ) έτσι το πρόφερε το όνομα του Arnold.
Από τότε μέχρι και το θάνατό της και αυτή και η Ρίτα δεν με είχαν πει ποτέ Σπύρο, ΄΄καλώς τον Σβατζενεκερ μας΄΄, έτσι με σύστηναν μετά σε άλλους καλλιτέχνες, μπαλέτα κ.λ.π.
Επίσης, ένας εφοπλιστής και πλοιοκτήτης ο *Νίκος Βασιλειάδης* που με είχε πάρει σε μία συναλλαγή με άλλους εφοπλιστές, στο roof garden του Hilton, για αγορά πλοίων, σαν bodyguard λόγω εμφάνισης και ευγενικού πσρουσιαστικού – όπως μου είπε-(ενώ είχε δίπλα του για σωματοφύλακες απόστρατους από σώματα ασφαλείας, που μπροστά στην εκπαίδευσή τους και την ταχεία αποτελεσματικότητά τους, ωχριούν τα μπράτσα) και μου έραψε και κουστούμι στα μέτρα μου, που ο ράφτης όταν το πρόβαρα το κοιτούσε και από τις τέσσερις πλευράς του ορίζοντος!! Τόσο τέλειο, καλοραμμένο και με έδειχνε τεράστιο, με σταυροκουμπωτό σακάκι που θύμιζε δεκαετία 1930 σε Αμερικάνικη Χολλυγουντιανή ταινία(το πρώτο μου κουστούμι) η μπίζνα έκλεισε και μου έδωσε ένα τεράστιο ποσό για την εποχή εκείνη, επειδή όπως μου είπε, του έφερα γούρι και μου είπε να μην πω σε κανέναν από την σωματοφυλακή του τίποτε γι΄ αυτό το ποσό.




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε φωτογράφιση

_Το βράδυ έκλεισε τραπέζι στα Αστέρια της Βουλιαγμένης (που ιδιοκτήτης του ήταν ο Αργύρης Παπαργυρόπουλος και τραγουδούσε ο μεγάλος τότε, ακόμη και σήμερα Σταμάτης Κόκοτας, για να γιορτάσει την επιτυχία της μπίζνας του και μου είπε: το βράδυ μαζί μου .. όταν πήγαμε στο καμαρίνι του Σταμάτη που ήταν κολλητοί φίλοι και με σύστησε και αυτός σαν Schwarzenegger, ο Σταμάτης, σηκώθηκε όρθιος, με κοίταξε από πάνω μέχρι κάτω, με έφτυσε 3 φορές για να μην με ματιάσει και είπε στον κ. Νίκο επί λέξει:” ποιος Schwarzenegger και πράσινα άλογα, ο δικός μας είναι κούκλος, ο άλλος είναι αλογομούρης ”(ο Σταμάτης τότε είχε τα καλύτερα άλογα ιπποδρομίας, γι΄αυτό μάλλον και η έκφραση του).
Τέτοιο θαυμασμό και δέος εισέπραξα από αυτό το ίνδαλμα, που από τότε έμελλε ο αλληλοθαυμασμός και η αλληλοεκτίμηση να κρατάει μέχρι και σήμερα. Ο δε Παπαργυρόπουλος, και αυτός από μόνος του, με αποκάλεσε και με αποκαλεί ακόμη και σήμερα με το όνομα Schwarzenegger και με προσκαλούσε σε όλες τις εκδηλώσεις, στα εγκαίνια κάθε σεζόν αλλαγής προγράμματος και με σύστηνε σε όλους αυτούς που κάποτε κοιτούσα και θαύμαζα μόνο από το ραδιόφωνο και την τηλεόραση!!…





_Με τον 5 φορές Μίστερ Υφήλιο Εντουάρτο Καβακ

_Όσο δε για τον Σταμάτη, εάν κάποια στιγμή αξιωθώ και γράψω γι’ αυτόν τον άνθρωπο και ίνδαλμα γεγονότα και καταστάσεις που έζησα δίπλα του όσο άλλος κανείς, για τον παιδικό και αυθόρμητο χαρακτήρα του και εκεί που με είχε συστήσει σε καλλιτέχνες, παραγωγούς δίσκων, στιχουργούς, ποιητές, εφοπλιστές και ότι υπάρχει στο καλλιτεχνικό στερέωμα και την showbiz, θα μείνετε άφωνοι με τον τρόπο που τους μιλούσε και τους αντιμετώπιζε!Πάντως σ εμένα υπήρχε και υπάρχει σεβασμός και εκτίμηση στο μεγαλείο του. Ενδεικτικά σας αναφέρω ότι όποιος τολμούσε να του πει για μένα: το παιδί δίπλα σου (πριν με συστήσει)είναι σωματοφύλακάς σου, η πρώτη κρυάδα που εισέπραττε, όποιος κι αν ήταν, ότι κι αν ήταν ΄΄πάψε ρε, ξέρεις ποιος είναι αυτός; ο Schwarzenegger δεν θα ήταν τίποτα μπροστά του αν έμενε Αμερική΄΄ για τέτοια ιδέα και θαυμασμό είχε για μένα και έχει. *Ακόμη και πριν 5 χρόνια που πήγα με τον Στράτο Τζώρτζογλου στο Hollywood για φωτογράφηση, πριν φύγω μου είπε: να η ευκαιρία σου, ποτέ δεν είναι αργά, σου το έλεγα εγώ!…μόνο που τώρα ήμουν 55 χρονών!..

**


*_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος και ο Στράτος Τζώρτζογλου στο Hollywood για φωτογράφηση
_
Όπως επίσης δεν θα ξεχάσω σε έναν αρχηγό της νύχτας που του είπε για να το παίξει οικειότητα δίπλα του (επειδή είδε εμένα και την σχέση που έχουμε μεταξύ μας)” Σταματάκο ρίχνεις καμιά ζαριά τώρα; ” και επειδή εμένα ποτέ του δεν μου ανέφερε για τζόγους ή άλογα (μόνο μία φορά που ένα άλογο του με την ονομασία του γιού του που του είχε αδυναμία, του Δημήτρη, και το είχε ονομάσει DimisStar και έβγαινε πρώτο στις τελικές ιπποδρομίες και έπαιρνε έπαθλο σαν το καλύτερο άλογο ιπποδρομίας , μου είπε να με φωτογραφίσει με τον αναβάτη και τον ίδιο σαν ένδειξη επιτεύγματος που είχε το πιο γρήγορο ιπποδρομικό άλογο, από την χαρά του, λέγοντάς μου, ότι και αυτό είναι σαν εσένα, δηλαδή πρωταθλητής.Η φωτογράφηση αυτή ποτέ δεν έγινε γιατί ποτέ δεν είχα πάει στον ιππόδρομο ούτε από περιέργεια) θυμάμαι την αυστηρότητά του, το βλέμμα του και την απαξίωσή του όταν του είπε χωρίς τον παραμικρό φόβο και δισταγμό ΄΄γιατί ρε μάγκα έχουμε ρίξει πολλές ζαριές μαζί;…”. η γη να τον καταπιεί τον αρχηγό της νύχτας, αφού κατάπιε ο ίδιος την γλώσσα του, από ντροπή αποκλείεται, μάλλον που δεν μπόρεσε να εκδηλώσει το θράσος του όπως ήξερε να το εκδηλώνει εκεί που τον έπαιρνε!… πάντως εμένα ο ΄΄θιγμένος΄΄ μου είπε:” αν δεν ήσουν εσύ μπροστά μου, δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι θα γινόταν” και του είπα, για να του καλμάρω το θυμό και τον θιγμένο του εγωισμό ΄΄εγώ δεν είδα και δεν άκουσα τίποτα΄΄οπότε σίγουρα θα εκτόνωσε το θράσος του σε κάποιον άτυχο και δεν θα ήμουν εγώ εκεί να αποτρέψω τα χειρότερα!…Έτσι μου έμεινε το όνομα και να ακολουθήσω τα χνάρια του Schwarzenegger και τα επιτεύγματα του, αυτού σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα και εγώ στην Ελλάδα, αφού το πεπρωμένο μου που είναι ”φυγείν αδύνατον” σε αυτό τον τομέα το εκπλήρωσα στο ακέραιο και με συνέπεια και είναι το μόνο που δεν μετάνιωσα ποτέ μου (αφού δεν τσίμπησα όλα τα δολώματα που μου πρόσφερε η Αμερική) και να είχα άλλη πορεία και ταλαιπωρία μέχρι τα γεράματα όπως π.χ. ο φίλος μου ο Schwarzenegger.Ναι μεν έχει πλούτο και δόξα αμύθητη, αλλά ηρεμία, ειρήνη και γαλήνη μέσα του θα την βρει στον τάφο του, μόνο εκεί θα την απολαύσει (και το λέω με όλο τον σεβασμό και την εκτίμηση που τρέφω στο πρόσωπό του, χωρίς καμία εμπάθεια ή ζήλια γι αυτά που πέτυχε στην ζωή του, αλλά δεν γνώρισε κάτι ανώτερο από τα εξωτερικά επιτεύγματα (τα εσωτερικά) για να έχει μέσο σύγκρισης). Αυτό το τίμημα έχει η φιλοδοξία και η ματαιοδοξία όταν δεν φρενάρει η συνείδηση το νου που έχει το γκάζι πατημένο στο τέρμα (σανίδα που λένε κ οι ραλίστες)





_Ολοσέλιδο αφιέρωμα στον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο από τον Ελεύθερο τύπο
_
Τώρα θα μου πείτε και με το δίκιο σας βέβαια, τόσο καλό παιδί, συνεσταλμένο, προσγειωμένο, με σύνεση και σωφροσύνη ή τόσο πολύ συνειδητοποιημένος ήσουν εσύ;Σας το λέω με πλήρη επίγνωση, όχι…Είχα όλα τα κουσούρια που έχει ο κάθε άνθρωπος και επιπλέον ένα τεράστιο εγώ με θέληση για επιτυχία και δόξα, αλλιώς πως θα πετύχαινα τους στόχους στον τομέα μου; απλά έχω περάσει μία γρήγορη βόλτα από όλα τα πάθη που μπορεί να βάλει ανθρώπινος νους, όμως δεν πρόλαβαν να μου γίνουν συνήθεια και να ταυτιστώ, να εξαρτηθώ και να εγκλωβιστώ μέσα σε αυτά για πάντα, γιατί κάτι μέσα μου την τελευταία στιγμή άφηνε στις απότομες στροφές το γκάζι που το είχα τέρμα πατημένο (από το νεανικό ενθουσιασμό και την κεκτημένη ταχύτητα να τα απολαύσω όλα)και με το άλλο πόδι στο φρένο έκοβα ταχύτητα και έτσι δεν βγήκα έξω από την πορεία του δρόμου που ακολουθούσα για να εκπληρώσω τους στόχους και τα όνειρά μου για δύο βασικούς λόγους.
Ο πρώτος ήταν ότι σκεφτόμουν πάντα τους γονείς μου στο χωριό που υπεραγαπούσα, σεβόμουν και λάτρευα μέχρι αδυναμίας να μην τους στενοχωρήσω και τους πικράνω ή τους φέρω σε δύσκολη θέση και απολογούνται για κάτι που οι ίδιοι δεν έφταιγαν και δεν είχαν δώσει οι ίδιοι ποτέ δικαιώματα στην κοινωνία (άνθρωποι απλοί του μόχθου και της προσφοράς, τίμιοι, αγαπητοί και πάνω απ΄όλα της οικογένειας, τους ζείτε και τους ξέρετε δεν ,χρειάζονται συστάσεις) για να ικανοποιήσω μόνο και μόνο εγώ τον εγωισμό μου , την φιλαυτία και την φιλοδοξία μου.Αυτό το αίσθημα πρώτα του σεβασμού και μετά ευθύνης, με έκανε να έχω το πόδι στο φρένο! (αφού μία φορά στην καφετέρια του Πριόβολου στην Αμφιλοχία, κάπνιζα ένα τσιγάρο με συμμαθητές μου ,σε ηλικία 40 χρονών περίπου, που δεν είμαι καπνιστής, τρακαδόρος ήμουν και ένας φίλος για να με πειράξει μου είπε,” να ο πατέρας σου” και θυμάμαι το τσιγάρο ενστικτωδώς το έσβησα στην χούφτα του χεριού μου για να μην με δει ο πατέρας μου να καπνίζω, που είναι πταίσμα) και ο δεύτερος λόγος που συντέλεσε να διαμορφώσω, να δυναμώσω και να ατσαλώσω τον μετέπειτα χαρακτήρα μου, ήταν ότι με τον αθλητισμό και μετά τον πρωταθλητισμό, μπόρεσα μέσα από τον αυτοέλεγχο, την θέληση, την πειθαρχία και πάνω από όλα για να εκπληρώσω τους στόχους και τα όνειρά μου που είχα βάλει σκοπό, να έχω το σώμα πάντα υπο έλεγχο.





Το φρόντιζα και το περιποιόμουν όπως ένας μερακλής το αυτοκίνητό του, γιατί και το σώμα είναι αυτο-κινούμενο, που μας εξυπηρετεί και μας υπηρετεί μια ολόκληρη ζωή και πρέπει να το σεβόμαστε και να το φροντίζουμε, γιατί δεν είναι άψυχο όπως το αυτοκίνητο, αλλά έμψυχο, αφού εκεί μέσα εδρεύει και κατοικεί η ψυχή μας και το πνεύμα που αντανακλά στον τελειότερο μηχανισμό, τον εγκέφαλο σαν νοημοσύνη!! (αλλιώς χωρίς την νόηση και την συνείδηση θα είμασταν ένα φυσερό που εισπνέει και εκπνέει και πιστέψτε με υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά τέτοια φυσερά.)Έτσι λοιπόν σώμα και νους δεν είναι δύο ξεχωριστά πράγματα, είναι ένα και το αυτό (γιατί το σώμα μπορεί να το επηρεάσει ο νους μέσα από την φαντασίωση π.χ. να φανταστεί ανύπαρκτα φαντάσματα κα να αρχίσει το σώμα να τρέμει μέχρι και να σταματήσει ο χτύπος της καρδιάς ή ο εγκέφαλος να μείνει από οξυγόνο και να φτάσει και στην λιποθυμία ή να το επηρεάσει ο νους απελευθερώνωντας ορμόνη σεξουαλική χωρίς καν την παρουσία ή την επαφή γυναίκας (εξού και ο αυνανισμός) όπως επίσης και το σώμα μπορεί να επηρεάσει τον εγκέφαλο και συγχρόνως την νόηση μέσα από την τροφοδότηση με αλκοόλ ή ναρκωτικά π.χ. και να χαθεί όχι μόνο η λογική αλλά και η συνείδηση, να χάσουμε αυτό που λέμε απλά και λαϊκά το νου μας)





Και τώρα μένει το τρίτο, η ψυχή μας που τροφοδοτεί και ενεργοποιεί και τα δύο με κοσμική θεϊκή ενέργεια.
Έτσι σώμα, ψυχή και νους είναι η Αγία Τριάδα του ανθρώπου σε ατομικό επίπεδο και θέλουν και τα τρία φροντίδα, σεβασμό και πάνω απ΄όλα ισορροπία, γιατί αλλιώς θα είμαστε ανισόρροποι…Εγώ προσωπικά και ατομικά ξεκίνησα από το σώμα (αφού εκεί ήταν η δύναμη και ενέργεια πιο πολύ συσσωρευμένη) και αφού πειθάρχησα το σώμα μέσα από την δύναμη της θέλησης και του αυτοελέγχου, ακολούθησε και ο νους σιγά σιγά να αποταυτίζεται από τις κακές και βλαβερές συνήθειες, γιατί υπάρχουν και καλές και υγιεινές συνήθειες π.χ. η γυμναστική κ.λ.π.Γι αυτό οι αρχαίοι πρόγονοί μας, έστελναν τα παιδιά τους πρώτα στους παιδοτρίβες που φρόντιζαν για την σωματική τους εκγύμναση στην παλαίστρα, το πένταθλο, το παγκράτιο κ.λ.π. για να ατσαλώσουν τον χαρακτήρα τους μέσα από την πειθαρχία πρώτα του σώματος μέσα από τον αθλητισμό και μετά τον νου στους σοφιστές (δάσκαλοι επ΄ αμοιβή, της φιλοσοφίας, ρητορικής, της λογικής κ.λ.π.) για να αποκτήσουν γνώσεις που θα τους χρειαζονταν μετά στην ζωή τους, που θα αποκτούσαν εμπειρίες και βιώματα, για να έχουν τις γνώσεις σαν χάρτες (όπως τα πλοία) για να μην χάσουν τον προσανατολισμό και τον προορισμό για την πορεία της ζωής τους και όχι να χαθούν και να πνιγούν μέσα σε αυτές και η πορεία και ο προορισμός να γίνουν ταλαιπωρία, άγχος και αγωνία. Γιατί οι γνώσεις (θεωρία) είναι το όχημα που θα μας μεταφέρει στην πράξη, την συνειδητή προσπάθεια να φτάσουμε στην γνώση που είναι να απαλλαγούμε από τα πάθη!,,,Τώρα εγώ, αφού μπόρεσα και είχα τον έλεγχο του σώματος και μετά του νου, ατσαλώθηκα σαν χαρακτήρας και άρχισα το πιο επίπονο και σχεδόν ακατόρθωτο αγώνα για την κάθαρση της ψυχής μου, όσο μπόρεσα και επιμένω ακόμα.Έτσι μπορεί να πέρασα και να προσπέρασα και να έμειναν πίσω μου αλλά καραδοκούν κι αυτά όταν σε βρουν (στον ύπνο) να σου ταράξουν τον ξύπνιο. Γι’ αυτό είμαι όχι σε επανάπαυση και εφησυχασμό αλλά σε συνεχή εγρήγορση και επαγρύπνηση.Πάντως αισθανόμουν τέτοια αυτοπεποίθηση και σιγουριά που με αυτά τα λίγα και απλά που κατόρθωσα να αποκτήσω που αισθανόμουν και αισθάνομαι ακόμη και σήμερα Κροίσος, πάμπλουτος. Γιατί στην εποχή που ζούμε εμείς τώρα, έπεσε στην αντίληψή μου, ότι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι και ιδίως οι γυναίκες πού έχουν φόβο και ανασφάλεια, όση εξωτερική ομορφιά και να έχουν, θαμπώνονται από τα εξωτερικά πλούτη, παραβλέποντας την εξωτερική φτώχεια στην εμφάνιση και το χαρακτήρα του κάθε αυτοδιαφημιζόμενου! Εγώ πρώτα έβλεπα τον χαρακτήρα του και τον τρόπο συμπεριφοράς του στους άλλους που είχε υπό τον έλεγχό του, μετά την εμφάνισή του και μετά τα επιτεύγματά του στον τομέα του.





Δεν μπορεί ένας ισορροπημένος άνθρωπος να είναι σωματικά παρατημένος, δεν λέω Άδωνης, αλλά τουλάχιστον να φροντίζει και το δικό του όχημα (που μπορεί σαν μηχανή να δουλεύει τέλεια), αλλά πως μπορεί να απολαύσει την βόλτα και την διαδρομή με τέτοιο αμάξωμα; Πως μπορεί ένας πάμπλουτος να έχει πολυτελέστατα αυτοκίνητα, σκάφη, αεροπλάνα κ.λ.π. και το δικό του σωματικό όχημα ατημέλητο και παρατημένο; Όπως υπάρχουν επίσης και εξωτερικά ψιλοσυντηρημένα σώματα – οχήματα αλλά εσωτερικά πάνε και δεν πάνε, δεν νομίζετε ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά;….

Γι αυτό άμα δεν τιθασεύσεις τα εξωτερικά και σωματικά κόμπλεξ, πως θα επιβληθείς στα νοητικά – εσωτερικά σταματώντας την σύγκριση, τον ανταγωνισμό, την επιβολή και τον έλεγχο πάνω στους άλλους, γιατί και οι άλλοι δεν μένουν με τα χέρια σταυρωμένα και αυτός ο ακήρυχτος πόλεμος δεν έχει αρχή και τέλος (γιατί και οι άλλοι διεκδικούν τα ίδια και περισσότερα. Μόνο κατά διαστήματα υπάρχει λίγο ανάπαυση για ξεκούραση από τις συνεχείς καθημερινές μάχες και πιστεύεις ότι αυτό είναι ειρήνη, αλλά είναι η αρχή μιας νέας μάχης μέχρι να εξαντληθείς σωματικά και ψυχικά και να αναπαυθείς όχι εν ειρήνη και γαλήνη όπως κοιμούνται τα βράδια τα μικρά παιδάκια ήρεμα και χαλαρά, αλλά μέσα στην ταραχή, την ένταση , το άγχος και την αγωνία, μέσα από τους εφιάλτες, όχι μόνο στο βραδινό ύπνο αλλά και στον παντοτινό. Αν αυτή δεν είναι η ζωντανή κόλαση που έχουμε τις αισθήσεις εν λειτουργία και έχουμε την αίσθηση του χώρου- χρόνου στον μικρόκοσμο, τι θα είναι στον μακρόκοσμο , την εκτός χώρου και χρόνου διάσταση;….. εσείς τι λέτε, παράδεισος;….

Συνεχιζεται....

*Πηγη**
*

----------


## Polyneikos

Χθεσινή προπόνηση στου Σπύρου, με ιδρώτα και ένταση, στα αληθινά σίδερα!

----------


## psonara

εκπληκτικος!οσο ομορφος ειναι εξωτερικα,τοσο ταπεινος,ευγενικος,καλοσυνατος και ευχαρος ανθρωπος ειναι.τον γνωριζω ελαχιστα,αλλα απο μια χειραψια και μια κουβεντα και ενα βλεμμα μπορεις να καταλαβεις αν ο αλλος ειναι ανθρωπος και κυριος.θεωρω οτι του αξιζουν πολλα περισσοτερα.δηλωνω θαυμαστρια του.αδωνις πραγματικος.
υγ.πολυνεικε ζηλευω...μια προπονηση με τον κ.Μπουρναζο,τον κ.Ηλια(τον αδυναμια) και τον φιλο μου χρηστο φανταζει σαν ονειρο για εμενα! :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

Έτσι! Hardcore ομάδα τον ιδανικότερο χώρο...  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Είσασταν ελάχιστοι εκείνη την εποχή με αυτές τις σωματικές διαστάσεις.*

*Τι έλεγε η κοινωνία για τους bodybuilders και τι γινόταν στο δρόμο όταν σας έβλεπαν, προκαλούσατε θαυμασμό;*

*Πως ανταποκρινόταν το γυναικείο φύλο τότε;*

Όντως, εκείνη την εποχή της δεκαετίας 70-80 οι σωματικές διαστάσεις των αθλητών με εξαίρεση την άρση βαρών και των παλαιστών(και μόνο στις βαριές κατηγορίες) ήταν ελάχιστοι και εξωπραγματικές για τους ανθρώπους που δεν ασχολούνταν με τον αθλητισμό. Όσον αφορά τους bodybuilders, μόνον ο Κωστογλάκης, ο Φώτης ο Τόμπρας MrHellasτο 1977 και μετά εγώ, μπορώ να πω ότι μεσουρανούσαμε εκείνη την δεκαετία. Δεν ήταν μόνον ο όγκος και οι διαστάσεις αλλά και το ύψος που καθόριζε τον θαυμασμό, την περιέργεια ή ακόμη και την απορία από τους περαστικούς. Ο Φώτης και ο Γιάννης είχαν ύψος λίγο πάνω από 1,80 και άνω των 100 κιλών μυϊκής μάζας που δείχνει με τα ρούχα 120 κιλά, εγώ με ύψος 1,87 ήμουν ο πιο ψηλός για την εποχή μου και βάρος 100 κιλά, όχι ακόμη καθαρής μυϊκής μάζας λόγω του νεαρού τις ηλικίας μου, ήμουν ακόμη στην άνοδο και το σώμα μου είχε προδιαγραφές για φόρτωμα  μέχρι που έφτασα τα 120 κιλά.

*Τώρα τι να σας περιγράψω, τα απερίγραπτα!!!!*

Παρόλο που φορούσα ρούχα και (μάλιστα φαρδιά για να μην προκαλώ) αισθανόμουν σαν να περπατούσα γυμνός στο δρόμο, αφού τα βλέμματα των περαστικών ανθρώπων που δεν με γνώριζαν ή δεν είχαν ξαναδεί κάτι τέτοιο (μόνο σε έργα σε αμερικάνικες ταινίες), με γδύνανε με τα μάτια τους, όχι μόνο όταν περνούσα από μπροστά τους, αλλά και όταν απομακρυνόμουν τουλάχιστον 20 μέτρα, αισθανόμουν ακόμη το βλέμμα τους καρφωμένο πάνω μου που στέκονταν και κοιτούσαν *σαν να μην πίστευαν στα μάτια τους ότι αυτό που έβλεπαν ήταν αληθινό ή ψεύτικο!* Μόνο όταν περπατούσα με τον Κωστογλάκη, γύριζα πίσω και κοιτούσα που οι άνθρωποι μένανε σαν την γυναίκα του Λωτ, δηλαδή στήλη άλατος που λέει και η Παλαιά Διαθήκη.




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος το 1970, στο Μπαλκόνι του Γυμναστηρίου του Κωστογλάκη_
 



_Γιάννης Κωστογλάκης_
 

Ο Κωστογλάκης εκτός από τεράστιο όγκο είχε και φάτσα σκληροτράχηλη και άγρια που μου θύμιζε τον Λεωνίδα στους 300 αλλά ψυχή μικρού παιδιού, προσιτός, ευδιάθετος, ομιλητικός μέχρι κουραστικός, που να απαντά στον οποιοδήποτε περαστικό και περίεργο στο δρόμο που έκανε ένα σωρό βλακοερωτήσεις, μέχρι που κουραζόμουν να περιμένω και του έλεγα: έλα πέρασε η ώρα, μας περιμένουν στο γυμναστήριο…..δημοσιογράφοι, θα τα πούμε εκεί τα υπόλοιπα, γιατί  πάντα με επέπληττε λέγοντάς μου ότι πρέπει ο κόσμος να μάθει για εμάς και του έλεγα, εγώ δεν σε έμαθα έτσι αλλά μέσω της δημοσιότητας, έτσι θα διαδώσουμε το Β.Β.  και όχι έναν έναν στο δρόμο που μας σταματά για να του φύγει η περιέργεια ή αυτό που έχει μέσα στην κλάβα του να του το βγάλουμε εμείς.
*Έχεις δίκιο μου έλεγε και 100 μέτρα πιο κάτω,  ξανά τα ίδια!*
Δεν κόβονται εύκολα οι συνήθειες.  Άλλο ο θαυμασμός και η εκδήλωση από εγκάρδιους και ευγενείς ανθρώπους, με ερωτήσεις που ήθελαν να μάθουν και άλλο από περίεργους και είρωνες με κρύα αστειάκια(μεγάλε παλεύουμε, με νικάς εμένα που είμαι αδύνατος στο μπράντεφερ, τον νικάς τον τάδε, τον δείνα και δώστου βλακοερωτήσεις!!)

 


_Ο Γιάννης Κωστογλάκη 73 Ετών – 2017, με τον Lee Haney_
 
Αφού και εμένα προσωπικά ένας πατριώτης που ήταν μεγαλοεπιχειρηματίας τότε (και με τον αδελφό του είμασταν συμμαθητές) μου είπε μπροστά σε άλλους πατριώτες εδώ στην Αθήνα:* δεν μου λες καμάρι μου, δηλαδή με καμάρωνε και το είχε καμάρι κι αυτός, σηκώνεις πολλά κιλά;(γιατί στην επιχείρησή του είχε φορτοεκφορτωτές) και έπιασα το υπονοούμενο, τον κοίταξα ψιλοάγρια και του είπα:*
*Πάρα πολλά , γιατί έχεις κανένα τσουβάλι (και εννοούσα τον ίδιο) για φόρτωμα και ξεφόρτωμα;*

Και δεν ήξερε τι να πει, αφού τον επέπληξαν όλοι οι παρευρισκόμενοι, καλά ρε συ δεν ξέρεις τον Σπύρο;  ΄΄όχι καμάριμ εγώ έφυγα μικρός απ ν Αμφιλοχία΄΄ κατά τα άλλα το περιοδικό με εξώφυλλο την φάτσα μου το είχε στο γραφείο του και το έδειχνε μάλλον σε όσους του χρωστούσαν χρήματα!!! Αυτά κάνει ο νεοπλουτισμός και η αλαζονεία…..! μέχρι που ήλθαν τα δύσκολα και ήρθε η μεγαλύτερη δοκιμασία του και προσγειώθηκε ανώμαλα.
Τέλος πάντων ξεπεράστηκε η δοκιμασία του έχοντας με στο πλευρό του καθ’ όλη την διάρκεια και σήμερα ακόμη (πίνει που λέμε νερό στο όνομά μου) γιατί οι φίλοι και οι καλοί πατριώτες στα δύσκολα φαίνονται και  επειδή σε πολλούς τους φάνηκε παράξενο πως τον βοήθησα σε ένα τόσο μεγάλο παράπτωμα, τους είπα ότι επειδή γνώριζα γεγονότα και καταστάσεις ότι είναι θύμα, λόγω του ότι για να εντυπωσιάσει έλεγε ένα σωρό φαντασιώσεις που δεν είχε καν ιδέα ή οποιαδήποτε έστω επαφή με το αντικείμενο που του φορτώσανε και του το δέσανε στην πλάτη οι ειδήμονες του είδους….!  και το ξεφόρτωσε μετά από 10 χρόνια. Οικονομικά μπορεί να καταστράφηκε, αλλά απ΄ ότι λέει τώρα και ο ίδιος αφού έχει πλέον το χιούμορ και τον αυτοσαρκασμό, το μόνο καλό που μου έκανε όλη αυτή η περιπέτεια είναι ότι μου φύγαν τα ΄’νευροφυτικά΄΄.
Τότε το Β.Β. ήταν παρεξηγημένο άθλημα, δεν ήταν γνωστό και προσιτό στον κόσμο όπως το γνωρίζετε εσείς οι νέοι σήμερα και άντε να υπήρχαν 2-3 γυμναστήρια σε όλη την Αθήνα, όχι που τώρα η κάθε γειτονιά έχει από 2-3 και σχεδόν όλοι λίγο πολύ έστω και από περιέργεια τα έχουν επισκεφτεί και απογοητεύτηκαν, γιατί μάλλον η γοητεία τους προερχόταν από την σύγκριση με τους άλλους και νόμιζαν ότι θα φτιάξουν σώμα μέσα σε 3 μήνες  και μάλιστα όταν πλησιάζει το καλοκαίρι(γιατί το χειμώνα φοράνε χοντρά ρούχα και το κρύβουν) λες και το κόμπλεξ μπορεί να κρυφτεί πίσω και μέσα στα ρούχα. Αλλά πήραν το μάθημά τους ότι το άθλημα είναι κουραστικό και επίπονο και πάνω από όλα πειθαρχικό όχι μόνο στην  γυμναστική αλλά και την διατροφή και τον τρόπο ζωής. Σημασία δεν έχει αν μπορούν ή έχουν την θέληση να βελτιώσουν το σώμα τους, σημασία έχει ότι να γνωρίζουν την δυσκολία, μπορεί να ζηλεύουν αλλά τώρα συγχρόνως και θαυμάζουν όχι τόσο το σώμα αλλά την θέληση, την υπομονή και την επιμονή ειδικά στους αγωνιστικούς Β.Β. που κάποτε προσπαθούσαν να υποβαθμίσουν τόσο το άθλημα, όσο και τους αθλητές σαν προσωπικότητες, χωρίς καν να τους γνωρίζουν σαν ατομικότητες.
Τώρα θα περιμένατε να σας πω ότι και το γυναικείο φύλλο με κοιτούσε στα μάτια υπνωτισμένο, μου χαμογελούσαν, μου σφύριζαν και κάναν ουρές για αυτόγραφα και αυτές που είχαν θαμπωθεί από  την γοητεία μου δεν παίρναν το βλέμμα τους από πάνω μου μέχρι που χτυπούσαν στις κολώνες του δρόμου  και στις γωνίες από τα ντουβάρια των κτιρίων ή κοντεύω τις 1000 παρά μία κατακτήσεις που αναφέρουν τόσοι ψωνισμένοι και μετά λένε εμάς νάρκισσους, ωραιοπαθείς, κομπλεξικούς, απαίδευτους και ένα σωρό άλλες αποκρουστικές εκφράσεις γιατί έχουν μπερδέψει τον αθλητισμό ή καλύτερα τον πρωταθλητισμό με το χρήμα, την γκλαμουριά, την ίντριγκα και την κουτσομπολίστικη δημοσιότητα που ότι δηλώσεις ή σε δηλώσουν είσαι!…. π.χ. ο ωραιότερος άνδρας της χρονιάς, ο ποιο sexy και γοητευτικός ηθοποιός, τραγουδιστής κ.λ.π. και όχι τι ταλέντο είσαι, μέχρι εθνικούς star, εθνικές γυμνάστριες και mr μπούτια έχουν εφεύρει τίτλους!…. αφού αυτά θέλετε φάτε τα και πουλήστε σώμα, ψυχή και πνεύμα στο όνομα της δημοσιότητας! Και μετά σας φταίνε τα σώματα και όχι το μυαλό σας το τρύπιο που μπάζει από παντού φανφάρα και φαντιασμάρα που έλεγε και ο μακαρίτης ο Κωτσάρας στην Αμφιλοχία για άνδρες και γυναίκες!…

*Και εγώ γοητεύτηκα όταν μου έφερε ο πατέρας μου το μοναδικό περιοδικό Άδωνις για το Β.Β. την εποχή εκείνη που είχε εξώφυλλο τον Steve Reeves MrAmerika και Mr Υφήλιο να παρακολουθεί μία νέα προβολή ταινίας του στο Hollywood και δεξιά να κάθονται 5 καλλονές και αριστερά του άλλες τόσες κι αυτός στην μέση σαν τον Δία με τις Θεές δίπλα του και εγώ τότε πίστεψα και βάλθηκα να του μοιάσω*( γιατί αυτός υπήρξε το πρώτο ίνδαλμά μου και μετά ο Άγγλος αντίπαλός του Reg Park και αυτός Mr. Αγγλία και Mr. Υφήλιος που συναγωνιζόταν τότε όχι μόνο στους αγώνες αλλά και στον κινηματογράφο γυρίζοντας ταινίες με θέμα την Αρχαία Ελληνική μυθολογία)τότε, μου διέφευγε μία λεπτομέρεια, που δεν νομίζω να την έχει δει ακόμη άλλος από αυτή την κρυφή πλευρά που την ξετρύπωσα όταν έγινα και εγώ πλέον διάσημος, γιατί σχεδόν όλοι θέλουν να ξεχάσουν τις κακές αναμνήσεις του παρελθόντος όταν ήταν άσημοι και άφραγκοι (γιατί οι φραγκάτοι, τόσο οι ίδιοι όσο και τα παιδιά τους δεν κυνηγούν ούτε την δημοσιότητα ούτε τα χρήματα, αυτά τα είχαν ή και τα έχουν , μάλλον τους κυνηγά η δημοσιότητα και αυτοί κρύβονται.. γιατί ότι θέλουν το αγοράζουν, είτε έμψυχο είτε άψυχο, οπότε γιατί να γίνουν ηθοποιοί, τραγουδιστές, παρουσιαστές, μοντέλα, αθλητές κ.λ.π. , εσείς τι λέτε, σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο της μεγαλομπίζνας δεν βρέθηκε ούτε ένα ταλέντο; )




_Ο Steve Reeves

_


Αλλά εγώ το είδα και το παραδέχτηκα, γιατί απλά δεν την ψώνισα ή δεν πήραν τα μυαλά μου αέρα όπως με ρωτήσατε και πιο πάνω( στην ερώτησή σας για την δημοσιότητα )και ποτέ δεν ξέχασα πως με αντιμετώπιζαν πριν και πως την άλλη ακριβώς ημέρα λες και κάτι άλλαξε πάνω μου εξωτερικά , γιατί εκτός από την αναγνώριση και την δημοσιότητα, που και αυτά ακόμη δεν φτάνουν αν δεν έχεις και οικονομική επιφάνεια ή να είσαι καλός στα παραμύθια, γιατί η πλειοψηφία των γυναικών δεν βλέπουν με τα μάτια αλλά με τα αυτιά τους. Το αντίθετο από τους άνδρες που ακούνε από τα μάτια τους και συνεννοούνται με τα γεννητικά τους όργανα!



Ο-Σπύρος-Μπουρνάζος-το-1980-μμε-θαυμάστριες-στο-Τολό-Ν

_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος το 1980, με θαυμάστριες στο Τολό του Ναυπλίου

_
*Όλα στο βωμό πρώτα της σεξουαλικής επιλογής*, που αν συνοδεύεται από χρήμα και δημοσιότητα, νομίζεις ότι θα βρίσκεσαι στον παράδεισο, σαν αυτούς τους καμικάζι που ανατινάζονται και τους υπόσχονται γυναίκες και ποτά να ρέουν σαν ποτάμια στον άλλο κόσμο, σ’ αυτόν εδώ τα δοκιμάζουν αυτοί και τα παιδιά τους, δεν είδα να στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους εκεί.


Ο-Σπύρος-Μπουρνάζος-το-1980-μμε-θαυμάστριες-στο-Τολό-Ν


_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος το 1980, με θαυμάστριες στο Τολό του Ναυπλίου

_
Εδώ ο Mr Hefner ο εκδότης του playboy σε όλο τον κόσμο, με όλες τις καλλονές του κόσμου να έχουν παρελάσει από τα περιοδικά του και οι μισές λέω να παρέλασαν από το κρεβάτι του και ακόμη στο 90 χρόνια του, αχόρταγος να φωτογραφίζεται στην πολυτελέστατη βίλα του στο Hollywood και μέσα στην πισίνα του (σχεδόν ολυμπιακών διαστάσεων) γεμάτη γυμνές καλλονές και αυτό το γεροκούσαλο να καμαρώνει σαν κόκορας στο κοτέτσι (*πάντως εγώ επειδή θυμάμαι καλά τις λαϊκές παροιμίες στο χωριό μου λένε ΄΄όταν γεράσει ο κόκορας τον τσιμπάνε οι κότες΄΄ αλλά αυτές οι κότες δεν τσιμπούσαν τον κόκορα, αλλά το χρήμα και την δημοσιότητα* και μετά θα βρεθούν να μου πουν (οι ανέραστοι) ότι έχω απωθημένα και τα λέω αυτά !




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος

_
Απωθημένα έχεις όταν τα έχεις ξεχάσει στην αποθήκη του ασυνειδήτου σου, αλλά *εγώ δεν πρόλαβα να μαζέψω  πολλά γιατί έγινα διάσημος στα 21 χρόνια μου και στα 24 και επιτυχημένος επιχειρηματίας,* τώρα από τα 16 μου μέχρι τα 18 μου δεν  μου φταίγανε οι γυναίκες αλλά το αίσθημα τις ντροπής που είχα από μικρός  να μην λέω παραμύθια στα κοριτσάκια που δεν άρμοζαν στον χαρακτήρα μου για να εκτονωθώ μόνο σαρκικά και η πρώτη μου επαφή με το γυναικείο φύλλο ήταν σε οίκο ανοχής (καλά που υπήρχε και υπάρχει και αυτό το λειτούργημα γιατί με την ψευτοηθικολογία, πνεύμα και ηθική που έλεγε και ο Αυλωνίτης, δεν λέω τα εγκλήματα, θα γινόμασταν ΄Σόδομα και Γόμορρα΄ (που έλεγε και η Σαπφώ Νοταρά) γιατί εκεί δεν χρειαζόταν ούτε παραμύθια, ούτε παζάρια που λέει και ο Πουλόπουλος στο τραγούδι του ”σου είπα πόσα, μου είπες τόσα τα συμφωνήσαμε, ούτε βραχιόλια ούτε ρολόγια τα συμφωνήσαμε και μόλις τελειώσαμε μου είπες γεια σου, σου είπα γεια σου!”…)
Τότε, εκείνη την εποχή, όταν άκουγα να λένε επώνυμοι στα κανάλια ή σε συνεντεύξεις περιοδικών ότι κανείς τους δεν έχει πάει σε οίκο ανοχής, τους έβριζα και τους κακολογούσα, τώρα που το διαπίστωσα και εγώ από ειλικρινής εξομολογήσεις φίλων μου και μου έλυσαν αυτή την απορία (γιατί όλοι κρίνουμε εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια), σε μερικούς που μου έλεγαν την μισή αλήθεια γιατί την άλλη μισή την έκρυβαν, έστω και εκ παραδρομής, *τους ζητάω συγνώμη γι’ αυτή μου την αμφιβολία*, γιατί μου εξήγησαν ότι οι πιο πολλοί κομπλάριζαν σεξουαλικά , γιατί πέρα από την ντροπή, θα χάναν και την ταρίφα, γιατί εκεί προκαταβάλεις και μετά την απομάκρυνση του ταμείου ουδέν λάθος αναγνωρίζεται!!!! Άλλοι δε, αν και οι ίδιοι αρχιβρωμιάρηδες εξωτερικά και εσωτερικά, λέγαν ότι είχαν το αίσθημα τις σιχαμάρας και τις μικροβιοφοβίας, λες και με αυτές που πήγαιναν ήταν Αρσακειάδες ή του Παρθεναγωγείου και υπήρχαν φυσικά και οι τυχεροί που τους επισκέφτηκε ο αγνός , νεανικός έρωτας, που δεν χρειάστηκαν όλα αυτά που ανέφερα πιο πάνω. *Απ΄ όλα έχει ο μπαξές τις ζωής.

*

*
Απ όλα αυτά και άλλα πολλά , ξέρετε τι διαπίστωσα;* Ότι οι άνθρωποι, εκτός από τα παραμύθια που λένε και θέλουν να ακούσουν, δεν λειτούργησαν με την φύση, τις αισθήσεις, αλλά με το μυαλό ακόμη και στο sex , όπως στον αυνανισμό. *Όταν ρώτησα κάποτε έναν μεγάλο πατριώτη εραστή:* καλά μωρέ εσένα τι σου βρίσκουν οι γυναίκες, το κοκαλάκι της νυχτερίδας έχεις και υπνωτίζονται!! Ξέρετε τι μου απάντησε; Έχω αύρα εγώ και ξέρετε τι είναι η αύρα; *Αυτή η φωτεινότητα που εκπέμπει η καθαρότητα του πνεύματος και του σώματος* και αυτός ήταν πνεύμα και σώμα κατάμαυρος!…




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος στη Μύκονο μαζί με τις καλές του φίλες Ζέτα Μακρυπούλια και Κυβέλη_
 

Βέβαια για να μην αδικούμε και τους αυθόρμητους νεανικούς έρωτες, τους πρώτους και αγνούς, πάντα ζήλευα και συγχρόνως θαύμαζα ωραία ταιριαστά ζευγαράκια, την τύχη τους και την τρυφερότητά τους που δεν χρειαζόταν τότε να πουν τίποτα. Λειτουργούσε το πεπρωμένο τους και ανταποκρίνονταν, μετά άρχιζαν να γράφουν οι ίδιοι, όσοι το πρόδωσαν αυτό το θείο δώρο που θα μπορούσε να εξελιχθεί σε πραγματική συντροφικότητα και αγάπη.
Εμείς εδώ μιλάμε για γκλαμουριές και δημοσιότητες και όχι για αγνότητες και αυθορμητισμούς, ούτε εγώ είμαι κανένας ψευτοηθικολόγος, εγώ οικολόγος έγινα και μάλιστα στα 35 μου χρόνια. Αν είχα απωθημένα σαν αυτούς που πουλήθηκαν στο βωμό της αναγνωρισιμότητας ή και σαν αυτούς που καταξιώθηκαν με το ταλέντο τους και την προσωπική εργασία και αφοσίωση στο είδος τους (δεν τους εξαιρώ και αυτούς) γιατί τουλάχιστον απ΄ όσους εγώ έχω γνωρίσει προσωπικά, μέχρι οικειότητας, δεν τόλμησε να μου αναφέρει κανείς ότι αν δεν ήταν αναγνωρίσιμος θα είχε αυτή την επιτυχία στο γυναικείο φίλο, αν ήταν π.χ. κηπουρός στο δήμο και ας ήταν ο ωραιότερος των ωραιότερων εξωτερικά!….


_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με όμορφα μοντέλα στη Χαλκίδα


_


_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος ποζάρει με ένα όμορφο μοντέλο

_
Αυτά τα απωθημένα, τις μη αναμνήσεως είναι που κρατάνε την συνείδηση εγκλωβισμένη που όταν ξεχύνονται πάλι από το ασυνείδητο, γιατί όπως μπήκαν ασυνείδητα από αφορμές παλιές έτσι και βγαίνουν πάλι ασυνείδητα και αρχίζει η ασυνείδητη πάλι εκδίκηση όταν εκτονώνονται ή όταν τους περάσει η γοητεία. Γιατί έχω ακούσει και διαβάσει από δηλώσεις επωνύμων και μάλιστα του Julio Iglesias ότι εγώ ερωτεύομαι κάθε 2 ημέρες, λες και ο έρωτας πετάει πάνω από αυτόν κάθε 2 ημέρες και μετά ψάχνει άλλους ομορφάντρες εδώ στην Ελλάδα κάθε ημέρα…. κρίμα γιατί μπέρδεψαν το sex με τον έρωτα και την αγάπη. Τα έβαλαν στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, μέχρι εκεί φτάνει το μυαλό τους, μέχρι τα γεννητικά τους όργανα.
Βέβαια δεν φταίνε μόνο οι άνδρες αλλά και οι γυναίκες, που ξέχασαν την φύση τους, το συναίσθημα και τα βάλανε με το κεφάλι , ή καλύτερα την κεφάλα του άνδρα που δουλεύει και επεξεργάζεται την λογική και την εκλογίκευση στο πιτς φιτίλι, αλλά και οι άνδρες δεν χάνουν και αυτοί την λογική τους από την γυναικεία εξωτερική γοητεία και σεξουαλικότητα ή από ψευτοσυναισθήματα που σερβίρουν και οι γυναίκες με την σειρά τους και μάλιστα κρύα; Γιατί και αυτές σερβιρίστηκαν ψευτόλογα, υποσχέσεις και ψευτοπράξεις για να τις ξελογιάσουν και τα έφαγαν ζεστά ζεστά ( μέχρι και φορτηγό με ανατρεπόμενη καρότσα γεμάτα λουλούδια έχουν αδειάσει έξω από σπίτια γυναικών) και αυτό η γυναικεία λογική το θεωρεί ένδειξη αγάπης!
Δηλαδή με ένα τριαντάφυλλο από τον κήπο δεν συμβιβάζεται; Άσε τα δώρα και τα αντίδωρα μετά όταν τους περάσει η κάψα…. με μεγάλους τίτλους στις εφημερίδες, *άνθρωποι της showbiz και επιχειρηματίες μεγάλου εκτοπίσματος ΄΄φέρε πίσω τα κοσμήματα΄΄*.
*Τι νομίζετε ότι την γυναίκα την γοητεύει η εξωτερική εμφάνιση του άντρα, όπως γοητεύονται οι άνδρες στην αρχή από το γυναικείο κάλος και μετά απογοητεύονται όταν βλέπουν κάτι άλλο πιο κάλλιστο και καλλίγραμμο;*
*Αν πιστεύετε κάτι τέτοιο είστε γελασμένοι, άνδρες και γυναίκες.*
Τουλάχιστον εγώ *δεν* *το έφαγα αυτό το μήλο* από την Εύα, ούτε έψαχνα για δικαιολογίες μετά ότι με παρέσυρε η Εύα κύριε! άσε δε κάτι δηλώσεις αιώνιας πίστης και αφοσίωσης και από την άλλη οι ψυχολόγοι λένε (πάντα για τους άλλους, αυτοί εξαιρούνται) ότι οι άνδρες σκέπτονται το sex 10 φορές την ημέρα και οι γυναίκες 7 !



Δεν νομίζω με τις γυναίκες τους… δεν λέω ότι δεν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι πιστοί (τουλάχιστον ως προς την πράξη, γιατί ως προς την σκέψη, ούτε στο Άγιο Όρος. Δουλεύει το υποσυνείδητο και το ασυνείδητο και στον ύπνο τους, από εξομολογήσεις αφοσιωμένων πραγματικά στο θεό, μόνο που το λένε πειρασμός) . Eγώ πάντως επειδή ο δικός μου πειρασμός ήταν στον ξύπνιο μου, ολοζώντανος, είχα το θάρρος και την παρρησία να πω ότι δεν θα είμαι πιστός και γι’ αυτό και δεν έκανα και για μοναχός που λέγανε ότι για εκεί με βλέπανε!….. ( έχω πάρα πολλούς φίλους μοναχούς και ηγούμενους. τους σέβομαι και τους εκτιμώ αλλά είναι βαριά η καλογερική). Πάντως έχω δει και πολύ πιστούς όταν τους δόθηκε η ευκαιρία ( η σκέψη που είχε σφηνωθεί στο μυαλό, που λέγαμε πιο πριν) ενέδωσαν στον γλυκό αυτό πειρασμό μη υπολογίζοντας οικογένειες, παιδιά , εγγόνια, τίτλους – δημοσιότητες , ακόμη και ηγέτες τον λαό τους… και μετά να βγαίνουν στις τηλεοράσεις και να ζητάνε συγνώμη ακόμη και να κλαίνε ή να τα βαφτίζουν στιγμιαία λάθη. *Αυτό κι αν είναι υποκρισία και εικόνα!!….*
Ας πρόσεχαν που είχε πει και ο πρώην πρωθυπουργός τις Ελλάδος όταν οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες έχασαν στο χρηματιστήριο τις οικονομίες τους, ενώ πριν τους έλεγε πάμε καλά, θα ανέβει κι άλλο, πάρε κόσμε…
Το ίδιο και τώρα ( που η θάλασσα έγινε γιαούρτι) τα πάντα μιλούν ή και υπονοούν sex και πάλι sex σε εικόνα και ήχο. *Εδώ οι μοναχοί, που δεν έχει πατήσει γυναικείο πόδι στο Άγιο Όρος και βλέπουν στον ύπνο τους ακόμη και μαύρη, που μου εκμυστηρεύτηκε φίλος παιδικός μοναχός και την δικαιολόγησε ΄ότι ήταν ο διάολος που τον παρομοιάζουν μαύρο, πόσο μάλλον εμείς οι κοσμικοί που βλέπουμε κάθε δευτερόλεπτο όλα τα χρώματα τις ίριδος από γυναικείο κάλλος!…
*


_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με πανέμορφα μοντέλα και την καλή του φίλη και γυμνάστρια Έλλη Αγγελιδάκη

_

Πάντως εγώ ανακάλυψα πρώτα μέσα από εμένα από εμπειρίες και βιώματα και με την βοήθεια τις έρευνας μέσα από την φιλοσοφία, την ψυχολογία, την επιστήμη και τέλος την θρησκεία και οφείλω να το μοιραστώ και ειδικά με εσάς τους νέους, γιατί με τους πατεράδες σας είμαι συνομήλικος και σας βλέπω και εγώ σαν παιδιά μου, γιατί πολλοί πατεράδες λόγω οικειότητας και παιδικής φιλίας μπορεί να με βλέπουν και σαν λούτο και επειδή εμένα πλέον δεν με ανεβάζει ούτε ο έπαινος, ούτε η συκοφαντία , θα σας τα πω, γιατί εισπράττω αυτόν τον θαυμασμό από την πλευρά σας και είμαι σίγουρος ότι και οι πατεράδες σας σας έχουν πει τα καλύτερα για μένα, αλλιώς δεν θα σας έστελναν τους πιο πολλούς από εσάς σε μένα για να σας γυμνάσω στο σώμα, γιατί στο μυαλό σας το γύμνασαν άλλοι και νόμιζαν ότι είμαι σε αίρεση και θέλω να σας το αλλάξω!!! (ευτυχώς ήταν ελάχιστοι αυτοί που με παρεξήγησαν τότε, γιατί αυτά που μου μετέφεραν άλλοι και αυτά που έλαβα σε μηνύματα στο κινητό μου δεν λέγονται και δεν γράφονται ΄΄που να΄ταν η θάλασσα χαρτί κι ο ουρανός μελάνι΄!)
*Μέχρι και υπνωτιστή με βάφτισαν!* Αν ήξερα να υπνωτίζω θα υπνώτιζα φραγκάτους και όχι απένταρους, να βγάλω την ζωή πέρα, όπως έλαβα σε μήνυμα στο κινητό μου, ή θα υπνώτιζα καλλονές, αλλά ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο μου έλειπε, μάλλον εμένα υπνώτισαν και για να το πω και πιο κόσμια, αυτουπνωτίστηκα, παίρνω την ευθύνη πάνω μου και επειδή ειπώθηκε ότι ο χρόνος θα δείξει, ο χρόνος είναι αμείλικτος και έδειξε, αλλά όχι εμένα, αυτούς , ας τους καμαρώνουν οι πατεράδες και οι μανάδες τους τώρα, μικρός ο τόπος για να κρυφτείς!….
Ο-Σπύρος-Μπουρνάζος-με-την-αξιολάτρευτη-και-αείμνησ




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με την αξιολάτρευτη και αείμνηστη φίλη του Λίζα Μαλινδρέτου να διακρίνεται στα αριστερά και την Ελίνα Κέφη

_



_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με την αξιολάτρευτη και αείμνηστη φίλη του Λίζα Μαλινδρέτου να διακρίνεται στα δεξιά και την Ελίνα Κέφη

_
*Πάντως ένας που μου είχε στείλει ένα μήνυμα ΄΄όπως σάπιο είναι το κορμί σου από τα αναβολικά έτσι σάπια είναι και η ψυχή σου μέσα από τα πάθη και τα λίγα κουτάβια που έχεις δίπλα σου σύντομα θα σε καταλάβουν και θα φύγουν!…”, ήρθε μετά από 3 χρόνια βουτηγμένος στα ναρκωτικά, με αγκάλιασε, μου ζήτησε συγνώμη, πήρε την ευθύνη πάνω του, αν και παρασύρθηκε από λασπολογίες και μετανόησε μέσα από την ψυχή του.* Όχι μόνο απαλλάχτηκε από τον χειρότερό του εφιάλτη τα ναρκωτικά, χαίρει άκρας υγείας σωματικής και ψυχικής και είναι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση, απλά του θύμισα ότι και από το μεγαλύτερο κακό κάτι καλό θα βγει στο τέλος, όπως και στην παραβολή του Ασώτου, τίποτα περισσότερο, τίποτα λιγότερο και όποιος σκοντάψει και δεν πέσει…κερδίζει βήματα.
Όσο για το μακάρι να με λυπηθεί ο θεός (εμένα τον άθεο) η ευχή τους έπιασε για τα καλά. Εμένα με λυπήθηκε, αυτούς δεν τους λυπάται ούτε ο διάολος γιατί παραμένουν αμετανόητοι.




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος το 2011 – Ετών 55


_



_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος το 2011 – Ετών 55


_
*Πάντως θέλω να το δηλώσω μέσα από τα κατάβαθα της ψυχής μου, ότι εγώ τώρα δεν πιστεύω απλά και νοητικά στο θεό (ούτε για εικόνα, ούτε για να εντυπωσιάσω), τώρα έφτασα να τον εμπιστεύομαι σε ότι κι αν μου φέρει στο δρόμο μου*, μπορεί καμιά φορά να μην εμπιστεύομαι την πονηριά και την συμπεριφορά των ανθρώπων, αλλά εμπιστεύομαι αυτόν που μου τους έστειλε στο δρόμο μου και οφείλω να βοηθήσω κι ας πιστεύουν ή ας θεωρούν ότι είμαι κορόιδο…!!! Έχω απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη και αφοσίωση στην θεία πρόνοια και βούληση και αυτά δεν είναι λόγια του νου μου, αλλά της καρδιάς μου. Έτσι για να τους φύγει η απορία και από εγγράμματους και από θρησκόληπτους, δεν λέω από θρησκευόμενους γιατί αυτοί δεν ασχολούνται με το τι κάνει ο ένας κι ο άλλος ή το τι πιστεύεις και τι δεν πιστεύεις.
Λες και άμα είσαι άθεος σαν τον Ερνέστο Τσε και Βάρα τους μεγάλε όλους, τι είναι η αλήθεια μπροστά στο εγώ που διψάει για εξουσία!…
Ο κόσμος δεν θα σε ψηφίσει για πρωθυπουργό!…. Είδα και μία συνέντευξη του πρωθυπουργού πριν γίνει, να περπατάνε και να μιλάνε με έναν δημοσιογράφο της κρατικής τηλεόρασης και να του κάνει διάφορες ερωτήσεις και περπατώντας και περπατώντας, έφτασαν έξω από ένα μικρό κάτασπρο εκκλησάκι και εκεί ο δημοσιογράφος τον αιφνιδίασε, γιατί μάλλον δεν το περίμενε αυτό εμπράκτως και τον ρώτησε αν πιστεύει στο θεό και του απάντησε διπλωματικά και όταν του είπε δηλαδή μπορούμε να μπούμε μέσα και να ανάψουμε ένα κεράκι, εκεί τα έχασε τελείως και αμήχανα είπε: Εγώ έχω διαβάσει άλλα!… φέτος έκανε υπέρβαση των γνώσεων και τήρησε τα ήθη και τα έθιμα και κράταγε την λαμπαδίτσα του στην Ανάσταση! πάντως η πλειοψηφία των (Ελλήνων Ορθοδόξων Χριστιανών) τον ψήφισε και μάλιστα 3 φορές,για τις αλήθειες που είπε και έπραξε, λες και άμα πεις πιστεύω στο θεό, δηλαδή την αλήθεια (γιατί ο θεός αλήθεια εστί) το εννοείς. Και ας μην μπερδεύουμε τα νοητικά ψέματα με τις νοητικές αλήθειες που προέρχονται από γεγονότα και καταστάσεις της ζωής με την αλήθεια και το αληθινό. Γιατί η αλήθεια είναι και εντός χώρου – χρόνου και εκτός, άχρονη και αναλλοίωτη, γιατί μπορεί ένα δένδρο π.χ. να είναι αληθινό όσο βρίσκεται στο χώρο, αλλά είναι θέμα χρόνου να χαθεί και ότι χάνεται δεν είναι αλήθεια.
Αυτή είναι η διαφορά του ορατού στο χωρόχρονο από του αόρατου στην εκτός χωρόχρονου διάσταση. Εκεί είναι η αλήθεια, εκεί σε αυτόν τον τόπο τον” χλοερό΄΄εν τόπω φωτεινώ, εν τόπω χλοερώ, εν τόπω αναψύξεως, ένθα απέδρα οδύνη, λύπη και στεναγμός….
Τώρα αυτοί που λένε ότι πιστεύουν στο θεό και αυτοί που λένε δεν πιστεύουν, στο ίδιο κανάλι βράζουνε, γιατί η πίστη είναι φτωχό υποκατάστατο της εμπιστοσύνης στο θεό. Πάντως αυτοί που λένε ότι πιστεύουν, βάζουν το εγώ τους πιο κάτω και υπάρχει περίπτωση να φθάσουν και στην εμπιστοσύνη κάποια στιγμή.
Οι άθεοι (γιατί και η αθεΐα είναι και αυτή μορφή πίστης) αυτοί βάζουν πρώτα το εγώ τους και μετά καταπλακώνονται μόνοι τους και πάνω στο φόβο τους λένε (βοήθα Παναγία μου), τι είναι αυτό που με βρήκε και όχι τι είναι αυτό που βρήκα στα βιβλία, στις δανεικές γνώσεις! Άλλοι δε (πιο άτυχοι) πέθαναν στα τρελάδικα ή αυτοκτόνησαν! Μην μου πείτε εσείς ότι είστε πιο γερά και δυνατά μυαλά από του Νίτσε; Χαρείτε και εσείς όπως χάρηκε και αυτός στο τρελάδικο την ελευθερία του από το Θεό! (ο Θεός του την στέρησε) γιατί ο Θεός πέθανε, έτσι δήλωσε ευθαρσώς. *Όντως πέθανε, γιατί άμα πεθάνει η αγάπη από μέσα από τον άνθρωπο είναι ήδη ζωντανός – νεκρός.* Ο Θεός δεν είναι μπαμπούλας, Αγάπη εστί! Ούτε η θρησκεία είναι το όπιο του λαού, το όπιο είναι οι ψεύτες, οι απατεώνες στα λόγια και στις πράξεις, αυτοί κι αν είναι εξαρτημένοι οπιοεξουσιαστές.
Πάντως στην ιστορία δεν έχω διαβάσει κανένα θρησκευτικό ηγέτη (όσο οπιοεξουσιαστής κι αν ήταν και αυτός με την θρησκευτική εξουσία) να πρότεινε στους πολιτικούς να πεταχτούν δίπλα στους γείτονές τους και να τους αλλάξουν την πίστη που λέμε, μάλλον οι πρώτοι τους παρασέρνουν (αφού τους φέρουν σε αδιέξοδο), μέχρι να ευλογήσουν και τις ξιφολόγχες να ξεκοιλιάσουν καλύτερα ακόμα και ομόθρησκούς τους!…
Έτσι λοιπόν μετά από αρκετά χρόνια έρευνας, όχι μέσα από μορφοποίηση γεγονότων και καταστάσεων, αλλά μέσα από αξιολόγηση όπως σας είπα και πιο πριν, πρώτα της φιλοσοφίας, μετά της ψυχολογίας και τέλος τις θρησκείας, κατέληξα μέσα από δικές μου εμπειρίες και βιώματα, ότι τα αγνά και τα αληθινά συναισθήματα ανδρών και γυναικών είναι πέρα από μορφές, διασημότητες, συμφέροντα, ιδιοτέλειες ή ακόμη και τον φόβο της μοναξιάς (που παραλύει ακόμη και τα πιο δυνατά μυαλά στον κόσμο με υψηλό δείκτη νοημοσύνης) και καταλήγουν να φθάνουν στον συμβιβασμό!..
Αλλά για να βιώσεις τα πραγματικά αληθινά συναισθήματα που είναι πέρα από εξαρτήσεις και συμβιβασμούς (γιατί όπου υπάρχει εξάρτηση δεν υπάρχει ελευθερία και αγάπη και μην μου πείτε ότι υπάρχει άνθρωπος που τον κρατά αιχμάλωτο οποιαδήποτε μορφή εξάρτησης, ότι είναι ελεύθερος και αγαπά την εξάρτησή του όσο γλυκιά κι αν είναι) θέλει πολύ ατομική προσπάθεια, αγώνα και αγωνία, πόνο συναισθηματικό, σωματικό (απεξάρτησης) και διανοητικό αδιέξοδο. Θέλει δουλειά να καθαρίσεις και το τελευταίο κύτταρο του σώματός σου, ξέπλυμα από 7-γενιές κληρονομικότητας (για όσους πιστεύουν και ασχολούνται με την ψυχολογία και την επιστήμη) και για τους θρησκευόμενους να απαλλαγούν από το προπατορικό αμάρτημα (μέσα από την εξομολόγηση, την μετάνοια και την πίστη). Τώρα είτε το δεις σαν αμαρτία, είτε σαν κληρονομικότητα, πάντως δικό σου δεν είναι, απλά το κουβαλάς και αφού γεννήθηκες με ελευθέρα βούληση έχεις τουλάχιστον (όσο είσαι εν ζωή σε αυτή την επίσκεψη στον πλανήτη και παλαίστρα γη), να το ξεφορτωθείς και να απαλλαγείς από ένα βάρος που είτε το επέλεξες, είτε σε επέλεξε και θα σε βαραίνει μέχρι και τον τάφο! Πάντως η θεία πρόνοια προ-νόησε και γι΄αυτούς που γνωρίζουν γράμματα και έχουν γνώσεις και για τους αγράμματους.
Οι μεν πρώτοι μέσα από την έρευνα και αν ψάξουν καλά θα οδηγηθούν στο τέλος στις γραφές (ερευνάτε κατά τας γραφάς) αφού εγκαταλείψουν τις δανεικές γνώσεις, μετά θα καταλάβουν και θα κατανοήσουν ΄΄τώρα ξέρω ότι πριν δεν ήξερα τίποτα΄… και θυμηθούν τον Σωκράτη. Οι μεν δεύτεροι, μέσα από την πίστη που δεν χρειάζεται έρευνα (πίστευε και μη ερεύνα) στο τέλος θα φτάσουν στην εμπιστοσύνη και την αφοσίωση και θα έλθει η γνώση η πηγαία, δηλαδή κατευθείαν από την πηγή, την επίγνωση και σοφία, και σοφός είπαμε δεν είναι αυτός που γνωρίζει τα πάντα και έχει γνώσεις επί παντός επιστητού, ούτε είναι μάντης και προφήτης, αλλά αυτός που απαλλάχθηκε από τα πάθη και τις εξαρτήσεις του, στην ουσία αυτός είναι πλέον ελεύθερος και η ελευθερία είναι ένα σκαλί πιο πάνω από την αγάπη, γιατί ο ελεύθερος άνθρωπος δεν αγαπά κατ’ επιλογήν αλλά είναι ο ίδιος αγάπη!…
Μόνο τότε θα είσαι αναγεννημένος, η μία γέννα είναι η σαρκική από την μητέρα μας και η δεύτερη αναγεννάς εσύ τον εαυτό σου, αυτό που είπε ο Χριστός ΄΄αυτός που θ απωλέσει εαυτόν, αυτός και θα τον βρει ”, αλλά για να χάσεις κάτι πρέπει πρώτα να το έχεις αλλιώς τι να χάσεις, π.χ. ένας φτωχός τι να χάσει, τα πλούτη που δεν έχει; ενώ ένας πλούσιος μπορεί να αποποιηθεί τα πλούτη του, γι’αυτό πάλι είχε πει ο Χριστός ότι ΄΄πιο εύκολα περνά καμήλα από τρύπα βελόνας παρά πλούσιος στον παράδεισο΄΄πάντα παραβολικά και αλληγορικά γιατί όλοι έχουν πλούσιο εγώ και μάλιστα πάμπλουτο, και φτωχοί και πλούσιοι, γι’αυτό το εγώ μιλούσε ο Χριστός και οι γραφές ΄΄γιατί ο φονιάς του εγώ είναι η αγάπη και τις αγάπης η ελευθερία΄΄.
Πάντως όποιο δρόμο και αν ακολουθήσεις ψυχή τε και σώματι και με νου στραμμένο μέσα και με υπομονή και επιμονή, πίστη και καρτερία, είτε μέσα από τις γνώσεις όπως ο Σωκράτης και τόσοι άλλοι σοφοί, είτε τις μοναχικότητας (μοναχοί άγιοι) θα καταλήξουν στο ίδιο αποτέλεσμα τις υπέρβασης των παθών και την μετάδοση αυτής τις γνώσεις είτε σε γραπτό λόγο είτε σε προφορικό είτε ακόμη και με την σιωπή τους, και μόνο που πας δίπλα τους ηρεμείς και γαληνεύεις. Πάντως να την κρατήσουν αυτή την γνώση δεν μπορούν, γιατί είναι σαν σύννεφα φορτωμένα και θέλουν να αδειάσουν, να δροσίσουν και να ξεδιψάσουν πραγματικά ηλιοκαμένους και διψασμένους. Οι άλλοι δροσίζονται και ανακουφίζονται μέσα από τα πάθη, αφού για αυτά διψά το εγώ, ας κρατήσουν ομπρέλες!…. και ας κάνουν τεστ γνώσεων όπως με ρώτησε ένας ψευτοδιδάσκαλος μπροστά στους μαθητές του΄΄αν γνωρίζω ποιος είμαι΄΄και του είπα, ναι γνωρίζω και μου απάντησε ΄΄όποιος λέει ότι γνωρίζει δεν γνωρίζει΄΄τον κοίταξα στα μάτια γιατί είδα την ικανοποίηση και την άγνοια και αυτού και τωνμαθητών του να με βγάλει άκυρο και του είπα ότι αυτό το έχω διαβάσει και εγώ μόνο που δεν έβγαλα αυτό το συμπέρασμα και δεν έδωσα αυτή την ερμηνεία για να ακυρώνω και να κάνω τεστ γνώσεων στους άλλους.
Το νόημά του είναι πιο βαθύ και μιλάει όχι περί άγνοιας εαυτού (γιατί όποιος έχει το θάρρος και την παρρησία μπορεί να δει και να παραδεχθεί ή τα πάθη του ή τις αρετές του και ότι από τα δύο νομίζει ΄ότι είναι τότε γνωρίζει ποιος είναι πραγματικά και μπορεί να τον περιγράψει γραπτώς ή να τον εκφράσει προφορικώς είτε θετικά τι είναι ο εαυτός ο αληθινός και ας μην είναι ο ίδιος π.χ. φιλία, συμπόνοια , ευγνωμοσύνη, προσφορά, ανιδιοτέλεια, αγάπη, ελευθερία κ.λ.π. είτε αρνητικά (πάλι και αυτός είναι εαυτός αλλά ψεύτικος) άμα είσαι ταυτισμένος με τον εγωισμό , την φιλοδοξία, την ματαιοδοξία, την λαγνεία, την ζήλεια, το φθόνο, την προδοσία οποιαδήποτε μορφής, την εξάρτηση από ουσίες σωματικές ή από την απληστία και… όνειρα θερινής νυκτός κ.λ.π. που ένα να έχεις από όλα αυτά , είναι το εγώ και όχι ο εαυτός  η αλήθεια  και δεν φτάνει μόνο να γνωρίζεις τα αρνητικά(δηλαδή τα πάθη) αλλά θα πρέπει να κάνεις αγώνα ατομικό για να μπορέσεις κάποια στιγμή να απαλλαγείς και τότε θα μπορείς να λες είμαι ο εαυτός μου, αλλιώς καλύτερα να μην μιλάς για κάτι που δεν είσαι.-
*Αυτή είναι η σωστή ερώτηση αγαπητέ μου, γιατί δεν με ρώτησες τι από τα δύο είμαι* γιατί προφανώς εσύ δεν γνωρίζεις ούτε ποιος είσαι, ούτε τι είναι ο εαυτός, έχεις πλήρη άγνοια γιατί δεν είσαι αγνός (γιατί μπορεί και η άγνοια να κρύβει μέσα της και λίγη αφέλεια, όπως τα μικρά παιδάκια) και εσύ και όλοι οι ψευτοδάσκαλοι είσαστε μεγάλα παιδιά και πονηρούληδες, ημιμαθείς από δανεικές γνώσεις κι όχι αφελείς!…… και αυτά που λέτε, δηλαδή να ξεχάσετε ότι ξέρετε μέχρι τώρα (άλλη καραμέλα κι αυτή) γιατί; για να τους τα γεμίσετε εσείς με σοφία και γνώσεις που δεν έχετε; πρώτα ξεχάστε τα εσείς και μετά δείξτε τους την μέθοδο!….
Έτσι λοιπόν οι σοφοί και οι φτασμένοι μιλούν για την άγνοια της απύθμενης αλήθειας γνώση και σοφίας του σύμπαντος της ωκεάνιας αυτής αλήθειας του λόγου και θεού που δεν έχει αρχή και τέλος.
Είναι σαν να λέει η σταγόνα και εννοεί τον άνθρωπο ότι χωράει μέσα της ολόκληρο τον ωκεανό! Γι’αυτό ο Χριστός δεν απάντησε στην ερώτηση του Πιλάτου ΄΄Τι εστί αλήθεια΄΄  δεν είναι ότι δεν ήξερε αλλά τι να πει και τι να εξηγήσει; Τα ανεξήγητα!
Αλλά ο Πιλάτος τον ρώτησε ποιος είσαι και του είπε είμαι η αλήθεια (αυτό που βλέπεις έστω εξωτερικά, ούτε βασιλιάς των ιουδαίων, ούτε πολιτικός, ούτε επιστήμονας κ.λ.π.) γιατί όποιος βιώνει την αλήθεια, δεν μπορεί να την κάνει λέξεις. Εδώ δεν μπορούν οι λογοτέχνες και οι ποιητές να περιγράψουν τον σωματικό οργασμό, που λίγο πολύ όλοι κάποια στιγμή τον βιώνουν μέσα από την γενετήσια επαφή, θα περιγράψουν την ωκεάνια οργασμικότητα και αγάπη που γεννά τα πάντα; Γι’αυτό όποιος ‘πει ότι γνωρίζει, δεν γνωρίζει΄ και δεν είναι ότι δεν γνωρίζει, γιατί πως μπορεί κανείς να κάνει λέξεις το άχωρο και άχρονο για να χωρέσει στον εγκέφαλο του ανθρώπου που δεν μπορεί να συλλάβει τίποτα περισσότερο και τίποτα λιγότερο πέρα από την διάσταση του χώρου και του χρόνου!….
Εσείς τι λέτε, άμα ο Πιλάτος του έφερνε τους επιστήμονες τις εποχής του και του κάναν ερωτήσεις για το άτομο (που είχε μιλήσει πριν 360 περίπου χρόνια ο Δημόκριτος) και για την διάσπασή του, θα τους έδινε ο Χριστός τον τύπο του Αϊνστάιν; ή θα άνοιγε επιστημονικές συζητήσεις και αναλύσεις; ο Χριστός μιλούσε για την διάσπαση του εγώ από τον άνθρωπο για να είναι οι ίδιοι άτομα και όχι πλήθος, ατομικότητες μοναδικές και ανεπανάληπτες και όχι προσωπικότητες που ο ένας προσπαθεί να μοιάσει στον άλλο, δηλαδή αντίγραφα και μάλιστα κάκιστα.
Εσείς ξέρετε κανέναν σοφό από την αρχαιότητα ή ακόμη και πιο μετά να συμπεριφέρεται, να μιλάει, να ντύνεται, να εκφράζεται και να ενεργεί καρμπόν όπως οι άλλοι σοφοί; Πάντως στην δική μου αντίληψη δεν έπεσε κανένας, αλλά έπεσαν ψεύτες που ντύνονται σαν τον Χριστό και αφήνουν μαλλιά και μούσι ή κάθονται σταυροπόδι σαν τον Βούδα, μιλάνε αργά και περπατάνε ήρεμα και χαλαρά, αλλά όταν κάθονται, τα πόδια τους κάτω από τα τραπέζια χορεύουν τσιφτετέλι από την ένταση και από την μέση και πάνω οι ηθοποιοί φέρονται λες και δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα, για τέτοια εκπαίδευση και πειθαρχία μιλάμε από την μέση και πάνω, γιατί από την μέση και κάτω ταρακουνιούνται και τα υπόλοιπα όργανά τους;!!!
Πάντως αξιώθηκα μέσα από την διασημότητα και της γνωριμίες που απέκτησα με επώνυμους καταξιωμένους σχεδόν σε όλες τις κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις και εκφάνσεις της ζωής που κατά περίεργο τρόπο μου εκμυστηρευόνταν, όταν βρίσκονταν σε αδιέξοδο συναισθηματικό ή ψυχικό, υπαρξιακό (γιατί λίγο πολύ είτε επώνυμος, είτε ανώνυμος θα τρακάρει με την αλήθεια, την πραγματικότητα, σε κάποια φάση της ζωής του και εκεί πάνω στον φόβο και τον πανικό καταφεύγουν σε ένα σωρό αγύρτες και εκμεταλλευτές του ανθρώπινου πόνου και φόβου από φλυτζανούδες , χαρτορίχτρες, μέντιουμ, αστρολόγους, ψυχολόγους, σεξολόγους, ψυχαναλυτές, γκουρού, αρχηγούς φιλοσοφικών και πνευματικών αποχρώσεων, αυτοδιοριζόμενους ή φρανσάιζ  από το εξωτερικό κ.λ.π. και επειδή τους  και άλλη σ΄εμένα που έδειχνα απο εξωτερικής εμφάνησηςαι συμπεριφοράςτουςέλεγα ότι και εγώ βρέθηκα και βρίσκομαι σε αυτή την φάση της ζωής μου προθυμοποιούντο σαν να με πάνε και να με συστήσουν στην πηγή κατευθείαν.




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με την καλή του φίλη Νένα Χρονοπούλου


_
Έτσι μπόρεσα αφού είχα αυτή την άμεση επαφή με τους ψευτοπνευματικούς (που εκμεταλλευόταν την επωνυμία για ιδιοτέλεια, δηλαδή χρήμα, διαφήμιση της πραμάτειας τους, εξουσία, αναγνωρισιμότητα, σεξ, κι ένα σωρό ελπίδες και φαντασιώσεις,  μπόρεσα επειδή ήμουν απ’έξω από το πρόβλημα και το αδιέξοδο του εκάστοτε γνωστού που προσπαθούσε να πείσει πρώτα τον εαυτό του και μετά εμένα, ότι βρήκε τον κατάλληλο άνθρωπο να του λύσει τα προβλήματά του) να αξιολογήσω μέσα από τα λεγόμενά τους και τον τρόπο ζωής τους και συμπεριφοράς τους (γιατί άλλη έδειχναν στους πονεμένους και φοβισμένους και άλλη σ΄εμένα που έδειχνα από εξωτερικής εμφάνισης ρωμαλέος με αυτοπεποίθηση και σιγουριά για τα εξωτερικά μου επιτεύγματα, αφού από αυτά μάσαγαν και οι ίδιοι και με έβλεπαν σαν κινητή διαφήμιση, όταν τους έδειχνα φωτογραφίες με καραεπώνυμους παγκοσμίου βεληνεκούς, Σβαρτζενεικερ κ.λ.π.) *ξέρετε τι αποκόμισα από όλη αυτή την έρευνα;

*


_Στο Γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου με την παγκόσμια Ολλανδέζα πρωταθλήτρια Maria Wattel – Ιούλιος 2017


_



_Maria Wattel

_
Ότι πρώτα οι ίδιοι οι αγύρτες και εκμεταλλευτές του πόνου, του φόβου και του υπαρξιακού αδιεξόδου είχαν βρεθεί και οι ίδιοι κάποτε σε αυτό τ΄ αδιέξοδο και μαθήτευσαν γύρω από άλλους ψεύτες (γι΄αυτό διαιωνίζεται η αγυρτεία) και τώρα μέσα στη τύφλα τους και οι ίδιοι βουτηγμένοι εκεί μέσα προσπαθούν να πείσουν πρώτα τους άλλους για να πάρουν θάρρος και να πείσουν μετά τον εαυτό τους τον ψεύτικο που δεν τον γνωρίζουν καν, ελπίζοντας ότι θα απεγκλωβιστούν έχοντας δίπλα τους συμπαραστάτες και αφοσιωμένους μέχρι να τους πάρουν χαμπάρι, αλλά επειδή η βλακεία η ανθρώπινη φυτρώνει σαν τα στάχια και αυτοί που κρατούν το δρεπάνι της πλάνης και του  αποπροσανατολισμού αφού έχουν κυριευθεί και οι ίδιοι από τον φόβο και το αδιέξοδο προκειμένου να ξεφύγουν, θερίζουν ανθρώπινο πόνο και φόβο αλλά συγχρόνως γράφουν και τέτοιο πεπρωμένο που είναι΄΄φυγείν αδύνατον΄΄ κρίμα γιατί δεν υπάρχει για αυτούς ανταλλακτικό επειδή η μηχανή τους έχει κολλήσει και δύσκολα έως ακατόρθωτα ξεκολλάει ακόμα και αν βρεθεί και ο καλύτερος μηχανικός!…..
Βέβαια όλα αυτά που σας ανέφερα είναι το ένα χιλιοστό από τις εμπειρίες και τα βιώματα που αποκόμισα από το 1995 στις 24 Δεκεμβρίου και μετά ,μέχρι και σήμερα, αλλά πιστεύω κάποια στιγμή είτε να τα αναφέρω πιό αναλυτικά, προφορικώς  είτε γραπτώς.

**Και πάλι σας ζητάω συγνώμη για την μακρυγορία μου, μπορεί να είμαι εκτός συνεντεύξεως και ερωτήσεων αλλά αφού μου ήρθαν μέσα από την ανάμνηση και την αναβίωση γεγονότων και καταστάσεων, τα ξεφούρνισα που λένε και οι φουρνάρηδες.*
*Αν θέλει ο αρχισυντάκτης και τα θεωρεί απαραίτητα ας τα βάλει, αν δεν θέλει ας τα κόψει, πάντως εγώ τα έχω αποθηκεύσει στο σκληρό δίσκο του εγκεφάλου μου!!!…*

_Συνεχίζεται.._

*Πηγή*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος: Ο Έλληνας ”Θρύλος” του BodyBuilding σε μια συνέντευξη εφ’ ολης της ύλης στο AmfLife (Μέρος 6ο)*

Στην Αμερική πως βρεθήκατε και γιατί αποφασίσατε να γυρίσετε πίσω;




*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος

*
Τώρα που συνειδητοποίησα, ότι στην ζωή τίποτα δεν είναι απλά τυχαίο, αλλά συμβαίνουν διάφορα δυσάρεστα ή ευχάριστα γεγονότα και καταστάσεις, που ενώ εξωτερικά φαίνονται εντελώς τυχαία, αν τα δούμε σε βάθος χρόνου (γιατί την συγκεκριμένη εποχή και περίοδο που συμβαίνουν και είσαι μέσα στο ρόλο, πρωταγωνιστής, τον παίζεις αυτόν τον ρόλο χωρίς ο ίδιος να έχεις εκ των προτέρων το σενάριο, όπως οι ηθοποιοί που υποδύονται το ρόλο τους στο σινεμά και ξέρουν τι θα πουν και πως θα αντιδράσουν, εσύ θα δεις το έργο ολοκληρωμένο μετά, που θα μονταριστούν οι σκηνές και σαν θεατής θα καταλάβεις, αν καταλάβεις, τι είχε κατά-νου ο σκηνοθέτης!…) και στην ζωή, το ΄σενάριο του καθενός ΄ή το γραμμένο που λέμε ή το πεπρωμένο που λέει και το τραγούδι, το ξέρει μόνον ο θεός΄΄μόνο που το σενάριο το έχεις γράψει εσύ πολύ πιο πριν και τώρα στο έργο της ζωής, θα πρέπει να το σκηνοθετήσεις και να υποδυθείς εσύ ο ίδιος το ρόλο του ηθοποιού, σε αυτό το κωμικοτραγικό έργο που καλείσαι να πρωταγωνιστήσεις, κι αν κάποτε αξιωθείς να κάνεις και το μοντάζ χωρίς να κόψεις καμία σκηνή, είτε ευχάριστη, είτε δυσάρεστη, τότε θα δεις όλο το έργο πλέον ολοκληρωμένο, μόνο που εδώ σε αυτό το ζωντανό έργο, το τέλος δεν ξέρουμε αν θα είναι ευχάριστο (όπως συμβαίνει σε όλα τα έργα στο cinema) γιατί μπορεί να είναι όπως συνηθίζουμε να βλέπουμε σαν θεατές στα έργα των αλλονών και δυσάρεστο !…

Άμα πάρεις το ρόλο στα σοβαρά και ταυτιστείς με τα γεγονότα που θα εξελιχθούν και εκτυλιχθούν (όπως παλιά στην ζωοπανήγυρη στην Αμφιλοχία, που είχε μαζευτεί κόσμος πολύς, σαν να γυριζόταν σκηνικό από κινηματογράφο και ένας περίεργος ρώτησε, τι γίνετε εδώ ρε παιδιά; Ξέρετε τι απάντηση πήρε; Δεν το έμαθες; Τυλίχτηκε η γίδα με το γουρούνι και όλοι προσπαθούσαν να τα ξεμπλέξουν λέγοντας ο ένας το κοντό του κι ο άλλος το μακρύ του και γυρνοβολούσαν τα ζώα από εδώ και από εκεί, αντί να κόψουν τα σκοινιά να ξεμπερδευτούν και τα ζώα και αυτοί μαζί…) έτσι και κατά την διάρκεια των σκηνικών γεγονότων, άμα ξεχάσεις για πιο σκοπό είσαι εκεί παρών και ποιος ο στόχος που έχεις βάλει πριν ξεκινήσουν τα γυρίσματα, θα τυλιχθείς και εσύ και μπορεί να γελάς με την γίδα και το γουρούνι, με σένα όμως, θα γελάει ο διάολος που λέμε με τα τσαρούχια του. Όπως συμβαίνει και στα έργα στο σινεμά ο πρωταγωνιστής θα έχει πολλά δολώματα και εμπόδια να ξεπεράσει, μέσα από απρόβλεπτες καταστάσεις, μόνο που στο έργο ο πρωταγωνιστής έχει μελετήσει το σενάριο, τον ρόλο που θα υποδυθεί και ξέρει εκ των προτέρων ότι αυτός είναι: πρώτον ηθοποιός και ουδεμία σχέση έχει ο ίδιος με τον ρόλο που υποδύεται, είτε τον ήρωα, είτε τον δειλό και δεύτερον και κυριότερο, ξέρει εκ των προτέρων τι θα συμβεί στο τέλος του έργου, ενώ εδώ , στο ζωντανό έργο της ζωής “ το παρόν βέβαιο, το μέλλον αβέβαιο“ και αν ξεχάσεις και ξεφύγεις από τον πρωταρχικό στόχο και σκοπό ( και το εκλογικεύσεις σαν ευκαιρία που σου δίνεται μία φορά στην ζωή, λες και η ευκαιρία περίμενε ειδικά εσένα) τότε, θα γράψεις καινούργιο σενάριο(πεπρωμένο) και θα αρχίσουν να εξελίσσονται καινούργια επεισόδια, χωρίς καν να ολοκληρωθεί το προηγούμενο και έτσι μένει πάντα το έργο ανολοκλήρωτο και μισοτελειωμένο, χωρίς τέλος και εσύ τυλιγμένος στους ρόλους, θα παίζεις μετά ότι να΄ναι και θα γελάει κι ο κάθε πικραμένος που είναι απ΄έξω θεατής στο δικό σου έργο, που πλέον δεν το βλέπεις, και κάνεις και αυτοσχεδιασμούς όπως κάτι γελοίοι που ενώ δεν ξέρουν να χορεύουν κάνουν και κολπάκι!…. και μην ξεχνάτε, όλοι οι απέξω βλέπουν, μόνο τα δικά του δεν βλέπει κανείς .

Γι’αυτό όταν μεγαλώσουμε και περάσουν τα χρόνια λέμε, σαν έργο μου φαίνονται και σαν ψέματα όλα, λες και γίνανε (τα γυρίσματα) χθες και αντίο έργο ανολοκλήρωτο και ζωή μαζί.

Τώρα, αν πιστεύετε στην Δευτέρα Παρουσία να τα ολοκληρώσετε, αυτό είναι άλλο κεφάλαιο!…. Πάντως στην εδώ παρουσία ,φεύγεις ανικανοποίητος και ανολοκλήρωτος όπως τόσοι και τόσοι μεγάλοι πρωταγωνιστές που έπαιξαν σπουδαίους και υποδύθηκαν μεγάλους ρόλους στο σκηνικό της ζωής, με πλούσιο βιογραφικό και σενάριο και μπόλικες τις ελπίδες να φτιάξουν τον κόσμο, χωρίς να προσπαθήσουν να φτιάξουν τον εαυτό τους και επειδή ένα τραγούδι που το ερμήνευσε ο Κώστας Χατζής με στίχους Σώτιας Τσώτου και δεν το ξέχασα, παρά ελάχιστες στιγμές (που ταυτίστηκα με το ρόλο του πρωταγωνιστή) σας το παραθέτω έτσι απλά επειδή εμένα αυτά τα λόγια με σημάδευσαν και με σημαδεύουν ακόμη και τώρα να μην ξεχαστώ στα όνειρα και στις φρούδες ελπίδες (γιατί πολλές φορές πάνω την σύγχυση και την απελπισία, έβριζα την τύχη μου που γύρισα στην βάση μου, την Ελλάδα) γιατί δόξα να’χει ο θεός τώρα που και εμένα με σκάβουν οι ρυτίδες, εμπέδωσα το έργο της ζωής και έπαψα να΄χω ψεύτικες ελπίδες.


Μου λέει ο ήλιος καλημέρα, Τρίτη να είναι ή Δευτέρα
Κι αν είναι Τρίτη τι πειράζει, το σήμερα με τ’ αύριο μοιάζει.
Θα κάνω όνειρα ξανά, όπως εχθές όπως και πέρσι.
Τι κι αν δεν βγουν αληθινά, να ονειροπολώ μ΄ αρέσει.
Τι σήμερα, τι αύριο, τι χθες, γέλα αν θες, κλάψε αν θες,
Πέθανε αν θες, ζήσε αν θες, δεν έχει και μεγάλη διαφορά.
Όποια απόφαση κι αν πάρω, θα την πετάξω σαν τσιγάρο,
θα΄ρθει η μέρα, θα ξανάρθει, κι εγώ θα κάνω τα ίδια λάθη
περνά η ζωή, περνά ο καιρός, κι όλο με σκάβουν οι ρυτίδες
μα δόξα να΄χει ο θεός, μπόλικες έχω τις ελπίδες
Άνοιξη μπαίνει, ωχ Θεέ μου, χτυπάει αλλιώτικα η καρδιά μου.
ίσως αυτό το καλοκαίρι, κάτι ωραίο θα μου φέρει.
Κι αν δεν μου φέρει, τι μ΄αυτό, καινούργια όνειρα θα κάνω
ελπίδες έχω ένα σωρό, μου φτάνουν μέχρι να πεθάνω.

Τώρα, επειδή με ρωτήσατε πως βρέθηκα στην Αμερική, θα σας διηγηθώ όλο το σενάριο και τον ρόλο που έπαιξα, χωρίς να κόψω καμία σκηνή. Θα κάνω μία βουτιά στο χρόνο, χωρίς φόβο και πάθος, για να θυμηθώ και να αναβιώσω όλο το χρονικό του πρώτου μου αυτού ταξιδιού, που συνέβη πριν 38 ολόκληρα χρόνια και συγκεκριμένα το 1979 και έχω μάρτυρα, τον τότε πρόεδρο- και τώρα που γεράσαμε φίλο και αδελφό – τον Σταύρο Τριανταφυλίδη , που έπαιξε τότε συν πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο και τώρα που βρισκόμαστε στην Φωκίωνος Νέγρη για καφέ, μου θυμίζει, σαν τον Πανούλια τον Σαλμά “θυμάσαι τότε στην Αμερική;”. Του λέω, μπορούμε και να το κάνουμε σενάριο για ταινία στο σινεμά, νούμερο 2 σαν τίτλο θα βάλουμε: “κάποτε στην Αμερική” , γιατί το πρώτο έργο το γύρισε ο Rombert Deniro με τον AlPatsino (μαφιόζικο), μόνο που το δικό μας θα είναι κοινωνικό!…



Με τον Κο Σταύρο το 1980



Με τον Κο Σταύρο το 2017 – Διαβάζοντας την συνέντευξη και εγκρίνοντάς την

Όπως σας ανέφερα και στην πιο πάνω ερώτησή σας, για το πως ο τότε πρόεδρος της Ελληνικής Ομοσπονδίας Β.Β. και μέλος της παγκόσμιας I.F.B.B. κ. Σταύρος Τριανταφυλίδης με αποκάλεσε στο άρθρο του ο νέος Schwarzenegger, πολύ πιο πριν κερδίσω τον τίτλο του Mr. Ελλάς εν έτη 1977 σε ηλικία 20 χρονών , μετά από 2 χρόνια, αρχές του 1979, με κάλεσε στα γραφεία της Ομοσπονδίας και με ρώτησε αν έχω διαβατήριο και αν έχω ταξιδέψει ποτέ στο εξωτερικό.
Του είπα ότι τα μεγαλύτερό μου ταξίδι ήταν Αμφιλοχία – Αθήνα κι αυτό στις αρχές με τριαξονικά φορτηγά μεταφορών, που βοηθούσα τότε στο φόρτωμα Αμφιλοχία και ξεφόρτωμα Αθήνα για να γλυτώσω τα ναύλα του λεωφορείου, (για τέτοια οικονομική άνεση μιλάμε τότε).

Χαμογέλασε και μου είπε: δουλεύεις ακόμη στην οικοδομή στην Σταδίου; Ναι του είπα, από τον άλλο μήνα, μου είπε, θα δουλεύεις στα γραφεία τις ομοσπονδίας και θα αρχίσεις προετοιμασία πρωί – απόγευμα και θα σε συμπεριλάβω στην ομάδα που θα εκπροσωπήσουμε την Ελλάδα στους Παγκόσμιους αγώνες που θα γίνουν στην Αμερική και συγκεκριμένα στο Οχάιο (επειδή κάθε χώρα ήταν υποχρεωμένη από την παγκόσμια ομοσπονδία, κάθε χρόνο να κατεβάζει 4 αθλητές, τους καλύτερους στην κάθε κατηγορία, αφού είχε κερδίσει ο αθλητής στην χώρα του τον τίτλο).

Επειδή όμως οι αγώνες στην Ελλάδα είχαν προγραμματιστεί για αρχές Δεκεμβρίου και οι παγκόσμιοι …….. ο κ. Σταύρος έπρεπε με την εμπειρία του να συνθέσει Εθνική ομάδα που θα εκπροσωπούσε την Ελλάδα στο παγκόσμιο. Το θεώρησε σκόπιμο να συμπεριλάβει κι εμένα, αφού του έδωσα την υπόσχεσή μου, ότι γυρίζοντας από την Αμερική θα κατέβω και στους Ελληνικούς μετά αγώνες ( μεγάλο ρίσκο για τον ίδιο και τρομακτική εμπιστοσύνη για τις δικές μου δυνατότητες, γιατί αν δεν έβγαινα μετά πρώτος, καταλαβαίνετε τι θα άκουγε :01. Wink:  οι άλλοι δύο ήταν ήδη πρωταθλητές Ελλάδος και καταξιωμένοι αθλητές, με εμπειρίες στο εξωτερικό.




Η 1η μέρα του Σπύρου στα γραφεία τις ομοσπονδίας




Ο Σπύρος στην βεράντα του γραφείου


Ο Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας ο πρώτος Έλληνας Mr. Ελλάς το 1968 και 5ος στο Mr. Ευρώπη και ο δεύτερος Κώστας Γιαννακόπουλος, (Gas) όπως τον αποκαλούσαν,  νεοαφιχθείς στην Ελλάδα από το Τορόντο του Καναδά, Mr. Καναδάς και Υδρόγειος, ο οποίος μετοίκησε μόνιμα στην Ελλάδα και τότε είχε το πιο σύγχρονο γυμναστήριο, όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα αλλά και στην Ευρώπη (αφού μετέφερε ολόκληρο το γυμναστήριό του από τον Καναδά στην Ελλάδα, επαγγελματίας αθλητής και businessman, με διασυνδέσεις με όλους τους Καναδούς και Αμερικάνους πρωταθλητές που τον καθοδηγούσαν).
Ο Βασίλης, είχε στο Περιστέρι τότε ένα γυμναστήριο σιδεράδικο, υποτυπώδες, μόνο με τα απαραίτητα κλασικά όργανα και το άνοιγε τα απογεύματα, γιατί τα πρωινά δούλευε σαν καθηγητής σωματικής αγωγής στο γυμνάσιο Περιστερίου. Με τον Βασίλη είχαμε διαφορά ηλικίας 12 χρόνια μεγαλύτερός μου και τον είχα ίνδαλμα ακόμη από το χωριό που τον είχα δει στο πρώτο μου περιοδικό “Άδωνης” που είχε εξώφυλλο τον Steve Reeves και μέσα τον Βασίλη που είχε βγει Mr. Ελλάς. Φαντάζεστε το δέος από ένα παιδί 11 χρονών τότε και μετά από 8 χρόνια να γυμναζόμαστε μαζί με αυτόν και τον Κωστογλάκη (που τον είχε κερδίσει τότε ο Βασίλης).




Ο Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας ΜΡ ΕΛΛΑΣ 1968




Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα – Προετοιμασία για Αμερική





Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα τον γιο του Γιώργο – Πρωταθλητής – και τον εγγονό του Βασίλη εν έτη 2017. Σεβασμός και παράδειγμα προς μίμηση.

Με τον Γιαννακόπουλο τότε δεν είχαμε και άριστες σχέσεις, παρόλο που η διαφορά ηλικίας (μεγαλύτερός μου κατά 16 χρόνια) και στο επίπεδο του αθλητικού και επαγγελματικού τομέα δεν υπήρχε σύγκριση μαζί του, κρατούσε μία στάση, απόμακρη έως και απαξιωτική, γιατί άκουγε για μένα απ’ όλους λόγια θαυμασμού και επειδή ο ίδιος ετοίμαζε αθλητές του που θα με αντιμετώπιζαν μετά την Αμερική στους αγώνες στην Ελλάδα και κάποια στιγμή θα έπρεπε να με αντιμετωπίσει και ο ίδιος (όπως και έγινε και οι φόβοι του επαληθεύτηκαν, ένα μήνα μετά την Αμερική που κέρδισα τους μαθητές του και τον ίδιο την ίδια μέρα σε ανοιχτούς αγώνες που γινόταν πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα, για όσους είχαν Πανελλήνιους τίτλους ή είχαν συμμετοχές και διακρίσεις στο εξωτερικό) χωρίς να μπορεί κανείς να αμφισβητήσει την νίκη μου, γιατί πρόεδρος της επιτροπής ήταν ο 4 φορές Mr. Υφήλιος Reg Park δεξί χέρι του Weider και σταρ του σινεμά (αμερόληπτος και χωρίς να γνωρίζει κανέναν από εμάς), φανταστείτε ότι τον Γιαννακόπουλο που θεωρούνταν φαβορί και φίλος του προέδρου Κ. Σταύρου, τον ψήφισε τρίτο!…




Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον Κώστα Γιαννακόπουλο στο γραφείο του προέδρου – 1977

Μετά από χρόνια οι σχέσεις μας αποκαταστάθηκαν αφού αναγνώρισε την υπεροχή μου στον τομέα του αθλήματος, εκτίμησε το ήθος και τον χαρακτήρα μου και πάνω απ’ όλα τον σεβασμό μου στους πρωτοπόρους του Β.Β. και μετά συναθλητές μου.




Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον Κώστα Γιαννακόπουλο το 1977 – Ένα χρόνο πριν την Αμερική

*Τώρα η μία έκπληξη διαδέχονταν την άλλη, το 1979 ήταν ο σταθμός της ζωής μου.*

Αφού ξεπέρασα το πρώτο σοκ μετά την πρόταση που μου έκανε ο πρόεδρος, άρχισε η μεγάλη προετοιμασία μου, τόσο για τους παγκόσμιους αγώνες (που δεν έτρεφα καμία ψευδαίσθηση ή ελπίδα έστω για την δεκάδα, μόνο και μόνο που θα ήμουν πάνω στην σκηνή με τα παγκόσμια ινδάλματά μου, αυτό και μόνο με γέμιζε απέραντη χαρά, δέος, ικανοποίηση και δύναμη).
Όσο δε για μετά στο Πανελλήνιο, με γέμιζε με αίσθημα ευθύνης, πρώτα απέναντι στον πρόεδρο, που εμπιστεύτηκε τις δυνατότητές μου και το ταλέντο μου και μετά στον εαυτό μου που έπρεπε να τα δώσω όλα που λέμε, αφού με είχαν όλοι για φαβορί ( έτσι η προετοιμασία δεν σήκωνε παρασπονδίες, παρά τόνους βάρη και αυτοπειθαρχία τόσο στην αθλητική δράση, όσο και στην κοινωνική μου ζωή, δύο σε ένα που λέμε, σώμα και νου σε απόλυτο έλεγχο και τρίτο και κυριότερο δύναμη ψυχής)




Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος προετοιμαζόμενος για Αμερική

Η άλλη έκπληξη και το σοκ του προέδρου ήταν όταν πήγα στην Αμερικάνικη πρεσβεία με τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά για να μου δώσουν βίζα για την Αμερική(τότε τα πράγματα ήταν πάρα πολύ αυστηρά και το πολύ πολύ να σου έδιναν βίζα τουριστική για ένα μήνα για μπίζνες και συνάλλαγμα σε δολλάρια ελάχιστα).
Με ρώτησαν αν ξέρω αγγλικά και τους είπα ελάχιστα, με παρέπεμψαν σε Αμερικανό μάλλον ψυχολόγο που ήξερε πάρα πολύ καλά Ελληνικά. Με καλοδέχτηκε, μιας που με ρώτησε ποιος ο σκοπός μου στην Αμερική και του είπα να λάβω μέρος σε Παγκόσμιους αγώνες.
Θυμάμαι μου είπε, δεν είσαι πολύ μικρός ακόμη για τέτοιο επίπεδο;
Eπειδή φοβήθηκα μην δεν μου δώσει visa, του είπα ευθαρσώς: θα τους κερδίσω όλους!
 Χαμογέλασε με την αυτοπεποίθησή μου και τον τρόπο που του το εξέφρασα και αφού μου έκανε και άλλες (πονηρές ερωτήσεις)π.χ. αν θα ήθελα να μείνω για πάντα στην Αμερική, αν εκεί έχω φίλους, συγγενείς και τι δουλειά έκανα εδώ και επειδή οι απαντήσεις μου ήταν όλες για όλες ειλικρινέστατες, αφού από ένα σημείο και μετά, ξέχασα με ποιόν μιλάω(παρόλο που πριν πάω για την visa, με δασκάλεψαν τι έπρεπε να πω και τι όχι) εγώ του είπα όλα τα εσώψυχά μου, μέχρι και για την οικοδομή που δούλευα και για τα καλοκαίρια που βοηθούσα ακόμη τους γονείς μου στα καπνά και ότι μετά τους αγώνες θα πήγαινα φαντάρος στην Καλαμάτα!…. (όλα αυτά εναντίον μου, για να μην μου δώσουν visa περισσότερο από 10 μέρες μόνο και μόνο για τους αγώνες και για να μην την κοπανίσω όπως ο φίλος μου ο Μάντζος και τόσοι άλλοι που η Αμερική ήταν τότε όνειρο ζωής και ευκαιρία για οικονομική και επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση, σκληρά χρόνια τότε)
Αφού σηκώθηκε όρθιος, με χαιρέτησε εγκάρδια και μου ευχήθηκε καλή σταδιοδρομία και νίκη, σφραγίζοντάς μου το διαβατήριο.




Η επ΄ αορίστου πολλαπλών εισόδων Βίζα που δόθηκε στον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο για τις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες


Αυτή ήταν η δεύτερη έκπληξη που τώρα είδα στα μάτια του προέδρου όταν του πήγα το διαβατήριο και το έλεγξε λέγοντάς μου: Ξέρεις τι visa πήρες; Μόνο οι μεγάλοι επιχειρηματίες παίρνουν τέτοια, δηλαδή ανοιχτή για πάντα (όπως τώρα που είμαστε στην Ευρωπαϊκή ένωση) μάλλον οι ερωτήσεις (οι πονηρές) του Πρέσβη, έκρυβαν άλλο σκοπό και όχι πονηριά, είδε τις δυνατότητές μου, το ταλέντο και την θέλησή μου και μου έδωσε την ευκαιρία(δόλωμα) να παραμείνω για πάντα στην Αμερική.
Τα ανοιχτά μυαλά έτσι λειτουργούν, αξιοκρατικά, χωρίς ζήλιες, συγκρίσεις, κόμπλεξ και εμπάθειες.
Εμείς διώχνουμε τα ταλέντα σε όλους τους τομείς και οι Αμερικάνοι τα μαζεύουν και γι αυτό η χώρα αυτή μεγαλούργησε και μεγαλουργεί, γιατί δίνει την δυνατότητα και την ευκαιρία σε όσους αξίζουν πραγματικά να αναδειχθούν και να μεγαλουργήσουν χωρίς κομματικά κριτήρια που εδώ γίνεται ακόμη και στον αθλητισμό!….
Έτσι, το παρθενικό μου ταξίδι με αεροπλάνο boing747 υπερπολυτελείας για να συναντήσω την υπερατλαντική γκόμενα και ξελογιάστρα Αμερική κράτησε μέχρι να φτάσουμε στον προορισμό μας στο Οχάιο σχεδόν 20 ώρες και περίπου 12 ημέρες.





Το παρθενικό μου ταξίδι με αεροπλάνο boing747

Η εκεί παραμονή μου που έφτανε και περίσσευε για να προσγειωθώ και μετά να απογειωθώ ανώμαλα και να χάσω και το λίγο μυαλό που είχα πριν πάω , γιατί το δέλεαρ και τα δολώματα ξεκίνησαν από την δεύτερη κιόλας ημέρα, αφού ο πρόεδρος μας πήρε και τους τρείς και μας πήγε για να δηλώσει την συμμετοχή μας και μετά να ζυγιστούμε ανά κατηγορίες, βάρος, ύψος, ηλικία και χώρα προέλευσης.




ο πρόεδρος μας πήρε και τους τρείς και μας πήγε για να δηλώσει την συμμετοχή μας



Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος στην ζύγιση


Στην γραμματεία και στο team του Schwarzeneigger και του Weider Αμερικανίδα γραμματέας που αφού (ζύγισε) το βάρος, το ύψος και την ηλικία μου(μάλλον θα ήμουν το εσωτερικό της αρσενικό πρότυπο, που λένε οι ψυχολόγοι) είπε μετά στον πρόεδρο αφού τέλειωσαν όλες οι διαδικασίες, θα σας δω το βράδυ στο ξενοδοχείο στην συγκέντρωση. Έτσι και έγινε, ήρθε με μία φίλη της και με ένα μπουκάλι κρασί για το καλωσόρισμα και ρώτησε τον πρόεδρο αν μπορεί το βράδυ να με φιλοξενήσει στο σπίτι της, αντί για το ξενοδοχείο που έμεναν όλοι οι αθλητές απ’ όλες τις χώρες και με την εγγύηση ότι αύριο θα με φέρει η ίδια στους αγώνες… πανέτοιμο!….
Ο πρόεδρος, όχι μόνο δεν έφερε αντίρρηση, αλλά μου έδωσε και την ευχή του(αυτό θα πει ανωτερότητα και όχι κόμπλεξ, φθόνος, εμπάθεια και πάνω απ΄όλα ζήλια και σύγκριση).




O Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με την 1η γυναίκα Μς Υφήλιος Β.Β, στα δεξιά του και παρτενέρ του Άρνολντ στην TV, Lisa Lyon





Lisa Lyon



Η Lisa Lyon με τον Schwarzenegger σε τηλεοπτικό σόου

Η γραμματεύς 3-4 χρόνια μεγαλύτερή μου, με πήγε με το υπερπολυτελές αυτοκίνητό της σ΄ένα σπίτι, που έβλεπα απ’ το δικό μου υπόγειο μόνο σε ασπρόμαυρη τηλεόραση.





Την άλλη μέρα το πρωί με πήγε όπως είχε υποσχεθεί στον πρόεδρο, στους προκριματικούς και σε ποιόν λέτε με σύστησε;
Σε αυτόν που δεν το φανταζόμουν ούτε στα όνειρά μου, πρώτα στον Weider και μετά στον Schwarzenegger που ήταν μαζί με τον κολλητό του και κουμπάρο του, τον 2 φορές Mr.Ολύμπια Franko Kolobo, με ρώτησε αν μιλάω Ιταλικά και ο Arnold Γερμανικά, γιατί Αγγλικά δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση χωρίς τον πρόεδρο να συνεννοηθούμε..
( με την Αμερικάνα συνεννοούμασταν τέλεια, όπως οι κωφάλαλοι, εκεί δεν  χρειάζονται και μεγάλες προσπάθειες για λέξεις, αυτή η γλώσσα είναι  διεθνείς και την μιλάνε όλοι…) έτσι με απάλλαξε ο πρόεδρος, που ήρθε και  με έβγαλε από αυτή την αμηχανία και την δύσκολη θέση απέναντι στα  ινδάλματά μου έστω για το καλωσόρισμα.





Ο Σπύρος μπουρνάζος με Joe Weider






Ο Σπύρος μπουρνάζος μαζί με Franko Columbu, Arnold Schwarzenegger , τον πρόεδρο και τον συνδιοργανωτή των αγώνων Τζον Λόριμαν


Μετά από το Mr. Υφήλιος γινόταν συγχρόνως και το Mr. Ολύμπια, που συν έπεσαν μαζί για πρώτη φορά οι καλύτεροι των καλυτέρων στο Β.Β. .
Όλοι εκεί, τους είδα όλους από απόσταση αναπνοής, αφού στο ζέσταμα που κάνανε στα αποδυτήρια και μετά στο ζύγισμα ήμουν παρών, με κάρτα στο λαιμό ελευθέρας λόγω της γραμματέως, μαζί με τον πρόεδρο και θέση V.I.P. στους τελικούς του Ολύμπια.
Νικητής για Τρίτη συνεχόμενη χρονιά ο Frank Zane και guestpozer τον μυθικό Ηρακλή και σταρ του σινεμά Reg Park στα 51 χρόνια του ( που τύφλα είχαν δίπλα του οι νεότεροι κατά 25 χρόνια), διαχρονική αξία και μετά ο υπεραθλητής, και αυτός Αμερικάνος, ίνδαλμα και αριστερό χέρι του Weider για πάρα πολλά χρόνια, πριν ακόμη ο Arnold πάει Αμερική, ο Dave Draper και σαν να μην έφταναν όλα αυτά, το βράδυ, καλεσμένοι στο πάρτι – δεξίωση που έδωσε ο Arnold σε όλους τους νικητές του Mr. Υφήλιος και του Ολύμπια.





Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον Reg Park καλεσμένοι στο πάρτι – δεξίωση που έδωσε ο Arnold



Ο Reg Park στο ρόλο του Ηρακλή


Ο πρόεδρος είχε ελευθέρας και εγώ με την πρόσκληση που είχε η Αμερικάνα σαν συνοδός της (σαν να λέμε, πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα στα μπουζούκια).
Χόρευαν οι καλεσμένοι και μαζί ο Αrnold με live ορχήστρα, μου είπε ο πρόεδρος: Πάρε την Αμερικάνα και χόρευε και εσύ μαζί με τον Arnold να σας βγάλω φωτογραφία( με μία μηχανή αυτόματη μικρή που είχε τότε μαζί του), του λέω ντρέπομαι, αν ήταν μπουζούκια θα χόρευα μια ζειμπεκιά λεβέντικη μέσα από την ψυχή μου και για να με δελεάσει, μου έδωσε ένα ποτήρι σαμπάνια να το προσφέρω στο ίνδαλμά μου και μου τράβηξε μία αναμνηστική και μετά, όπως λέμε κι εμείς στην πατρίδα ,(αέρα θέλει η πουτανιά), όχι μόνο χόρεψα, αλλά έκανα και φιγούρες και να φωτογραφίες ο προεδράρας.






Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος προσφέρει ένα ποτήρι σαμπάνια στο ίνδαλμά του Arnold Schwarzenegger




Με την φωτογραφική μηχανάρα του, που όταν ήρθαμε στην Αθήνα και της εμφανίσαμε από τις 5 που τράβαγε, οι 2 μόνο είχαν το θέμα( τόσο γρήγορο ήταν το διάφραγμα και όπλιζε η cannon με τον τηλεφακό της !) παρόλα αυτά έχουμε τις αναμνηστικές μας φωτογραφίες που τις πιο πολλές μου τις έδωσε τώρα που του έδωσα να διαβάσει την συνέντευξη μήπως έχω ξεχάσει κάποιο γεγονός και μου υπενθύμισε πάρα πολλά. Ο Σταύρος έχει μνήμη ελέφαντα και καταπληκτικό αρχείο.
Έτσι βλέποντάς τες τώρα, δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι ζήσαμε τότε τέτοια ανεπανάληπτα γεγονότα και καταστάσεις. Βέβαια τότε τα ζούσαμε και δεν το καταλαβαίναμε και αυτή είναι η ουσία και το νόημα της ζωής, δηλαδή να ζεις, γιατί άλλο να είσαι και να ζεις σαν Ζορμπάς και άλλο να το φαντάζεσε, να γράφεις και να περιγράφεις το Ζορμπά. Η φαντασία είναι του νου και το βίωμα της ψυχής μέσα από τις αισθήσεις και τα συναισθήματα. Όλα αυτά, μένουν μέσα σου ανεξίτηλα χαραγμένα σαν ωραίες και γλυκιές αναμνήσεις και όχι σαν αποθυμένα που είναι στην μνήμη του εγκεφάλου όταν χάνεις την στιγμή, το εδώ και τώρα και αναβάλεις για το μέλλον. Το παρελθόν και το μέλλον είναι χρόνος. Το παρελθόν είναι ανάμνηση και το μέλλον φαντασία, ανάμεσα σ αυτά τα δύο είναι η αιωνιότητα, το εδώ και τώρα, η στιγμή. Συνήθως ψευτοζούμε και φυτοζωούμε ανάμεσα στο παρελθόν και το μέλλον, δηλαδή στο χρόνο και μας φεύγει το παρόν, η στιγμή, η αιωνιότητα, δηλαδή αυτό που ζουν τα μικρά παιδάκια ξέγνοιαστα, χωρίς σκέψεις, έγνοιες, αυτές μας τρώνε την ζωή. 
*Γι΄αυτό όταν κάποιος ρώτησε έναν σοφό πιό το νόημα της ζωής, η απάνταση ήταν: "απόκτησε πρώτα ζωή και μετά θα καταλάβεις το νόημά της"!!!! * 









Σπύρος: Εγώ σου είμαι ευγνώμων για την εμπιστοσύνη σου και για τον δρόμο που μου άνοιξες. Αμοιβαία τα αισθήματα και τα συναισθήματα

Την άλλη μέρα ο πρόεδρος μου είπε: τι λες, το σκέφτηκες καλά να γυρίσεις πίσω; (εδώ ο κολλητός μου και παιδικός μου φίλος από την Αμφιλοχία που γυμναζόμασταν μαζί στην Αθήνα με τον Πέτρο και τον Σιαφάκα, μπαρκάρισε σε καράβι γκαζάδικο και κατέβηκε λαθραίος και άγνωστος μεταξύ αγνώστων για να την κοπανίσει και παντρεύτηκε 18 χρονών ο ίδιος Αμερικάνα για να παραμείνει για πάντα Αμερική και για 12 ολόκληρα χρόνια δεν είχε δώσει σημεία ζωής ούτε στην μάνα του και τον πατέρα του που είχε πεθάνει και δεν το ήξερε, από τον φόβο του μην τον εντοπίσουν.
Μόνο εγώ τον ξετρύπωσα τον αγνοούμενο και τον ξαναέφερα μετά από χρόνια πίσω, τουλάχιστον να προλάβει να δει την μάνα του την κ. Σταθούλα που όταν με έβλεπε στην Αμφιλοχία(γιατί την επισκεπτόμουν ανελλιπώς) με έπαιρνε αγκαλιά και έκλαιγε, γιατί της θύμιζα τον Βασίλη.
Θυμάμαι τότε όταν τον πρωτοσυνάντησα, μου μίλαγε σπαστά ελληνικά με αμερικάνικη προφορά και είχε πάθει και επιλεκτική αμνησία.
Ενώ του θύμιζα γεγονότα και καταστάσεις με Αμφιλοχιώτικη προφορά, που ήταν χαραγμένα με ανεξίτηλη μελάνι όχι στο δέρμα μας όπως τα τατουάζ, αλλά στην ψυχή μας, μου έλεγε ότι δεν θυμόταν!
Εγώ του είπα ότι και στον Άρη να με αφήναν και να γυρίζαν να με πάρουν γέρο,δεν θα τα ξέχναγα, εσείς εδώ στην Αμερική τι νερό πίνετε, της λησμονιάς;


Τα ίδια και χειρότερα συνάντησα από έναν άλλος παιδικό φίλο στην Αθήνα από την Αμφιλοχία.


Αυτά κάνει το κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητάς που αισθάνεται ο άνθρωπος για την οικογενειακή του και μικροαστική καταγωγή, τα στερημένα παιδικά χρόνια φτώχειας και πάνω απ΄όλα την αποτυχία του σε όλα αυτά που πίστεψε, ονειρευόταν και ήλπιζε να πραγματοποιηθούν για να γυρίσει πίσω επιτυχημένος ( και να βγάλει που λέμε λαϊκά το μάτι της κοινωνίας) το κόμπλεξ δεν έχει σύνορα και πατρίδες, όπως ο βλάκας.)


Όλα αυτά σας τα είπα γιατί η Κίρκη πήγε να με ξελογιάσει σαν τον Οδυσσέα, να χάσω χρόνια και πάνω απ’ όλα την Πηνελόπη την οικογένειά μου και την Ιθάκη μου, την Αμφιλοχία, μαζί με τον εαυτό μου. Έτσι είπα στον κ. Σταύρο: θα γυρίσω Ελλάδα, θα κατέβω στους αγώνες τον άλλο μήνα και τον επόμενο θα πάω να εκπληρώσω τις στρατιωτικές μου υποχρεώσεις απέναντι στην πατρίδα, να είμαι εντάξει, με την συνείδησή μου καθαρή και αφού έχω ανοιχτή βίζα για Αμερική για πάντα, όποτε “θεού θέλοντος και καιρού επιτρέποντος) οι πόρτες ήταν και είναι ανοιχτές, και σαν να μην έφταναν στην Αμερική τα δολώματα που δεν τσίμπησα, μου φέρνει τώρα και το τυράκι ψημένο στην φάκα (μάλλον κεφαλογραβιέρα που στο μέλλον θα γινόταν παντοτινό κεφαλοκλείδωμα) όταν ήρθε μετά από ένα μήνα στην Ελλάδα, προσκεκλημένος του προέδρου για να είναι ο gueststar της βραδιάς και να προεδρεύσει της επιτροπής, ο μυθικός Ηρακλής του Hollywood Reg Park με την γοητευτικότατη, ευγενέστατη και καλοσυνάτη γυναίκα του την Marion (πρότυπο ζευγαριού και οικογένειας στο Hollywood μέχρι τα βαθιά γεράματα)







Ο Reg Park με την γυναίκα του Marion και τα παιδιά του







Ο Park σε ηλικία 60 ετών. Κοιτάξτε τον θαυμασμό και την υπερηφάνια της Μάριον






Αυτή και αν είναι ευγνωμοσύνη συμπόνοια και φιλία –  Δηλαδή το τρίπτυχο της αγάπης

Mε ένα γιό στην ηλικία μου και μία μικρότερη κόρη ( ο Park και ο πατέρας μου είχαν ίδια ηλικία, το 1928 γεννηθέντες και οι δύο, μόνο που ο Park ποζάριζε για τους θαυμαστές του που τέτοιο θέαμα μόνο στις ταινίες βλέπαμε μέχρι τότε και ο πατέρας μου για τους φωτογράφους μαζί μ΄εμένα και τον αδελφό μου Κώστα καμαρωτός- καμαρωτός. Πιστεύω και ο γυμνασμένος επώνυμος σταρ και ο ασήμαντος, ανώνυμος αντιστάρ την ίδια χαρά και ικανοποίηση να ένιωθαν, μην σας πω ότι για τον πατέρα μου που του ήταν πρωτόγνωρη μπροστά σε τόσο πλήθος να τον επευφημούν ήταν τριπλή χαρά, ενώ για τον Park συνηθισμένο το φαινόμενο, μάλλον περισσότερο γι’αυτόν θα ήταν η λέξη ικανοποίηση.
Την άλλη μέρα μετά τους αγώνες, ο Park ζήτησε να γυμναστεί και ο πρόεδρος τον πήγε στο γυμναστήριο του κουνιάδου του και αείμνηστου καθηγητή σωματικής αγωγής Πέτρου Μπογέα(που έφυγε από την ζωή πολύ μικρός από την επάρατο νόσο) και με προσκάλεσε και εμένα και γυμνάστηκα με το ίνδαλμά μου. Ο Park αφού μου έδωσε πολύτιμες συμβουλές γυμναστικής και διατροφής, είπε στον κ. Σταύρο αν ήθελα να πάω στο Γιοχάμεσμπουργκ που τότε ήταν Αγγλική αποικία και ο Park μαζί με την οικογένειά του, είχε μετοικήσει εκεί και είχε ανοίξει 4 γυμναστήρια και ετοίμαζε πρωταθλητές παγκόσμιους, όπου πριν είχε φιλοξενήσει και γυμνάσει τον Schwarzenegger που και αυτός τον είχε τον Park ίνδαλμα.





Στο γυμναστήριο του αήμνειστου και γαμπρό του Σταύρου, Πέτρου Μπογέα

Ο κ. Σταύρος, μου το είπε με χαρά, ικανοποίηση και πονηρό χαμόγελο, μεγάλε η Marion σε έκοψε όπως και τον άνδρα της στα νιάτα του, για καλό παιδί και οικογενειάρχη, μάλλον σε βλέπει για μέλλοντα γαμπρό (αυτά δικά του συμπεράσματα και μάλλον πειράγματα), εσύ του λέω που με ξέρεις και από την όψη και από την κόψη, κάνει να εγκλωβιστώ για πάντα όπως εσύ που παντρεύτηκες στα 20 χρόνια σου κ να εκτεθώ και μάλιστα στο ίνδαλμά μας;





Ο Σπύρος με το ίνδαλμά του στο τέλος της προπόνησης

Μου είπε σε παραδέχομαι που είσαι ειλικρινής και ακόμη και σήμερα παραδέχεται την επιλογή της μοναχικότητάς μου και του εξήγησα την διαφορά της μοναξιάς από την μοναχικότητα και μου είπε τώρα στα γεράματα: είσαι σπάνιος, μοναχικός λύκος, γιατί υπάρχουν και άλλοι λύκοι αλλά συνηθισμένοι!!!!!
Όσο για το Γιοχάνεσμπουργκ του είπα: πες στην (πεθερά μου και στον πεθερό μου !) μόλις γυρίσω από φαντάρος, θα τους επισκεφτούμε παρέα, προς το παρόν ας απολαύσουμε τα αξιοθέατα της Αθήνας που ποτέ δεν είχα πάει πάνω στην Ακρόπολη και ας έμενα στους πρόποδες του Φιλοπάππου στην υπογειάρα μου.
Ευκαιρία ήταν!!να πάω Ακρόπολη και έτσι, έχασα την ευκαιρία για Γιοχάνεσμπουργκ.





Ο Άρνολντ σε μικρή ηλικία φιλοξενούμενος στο Γιοχάνεςμπουργκ

Όλα αυτά τα (τυχαία γεγονότα) που μου συνέβησαν και σας ανέφερα και στον πρόλογο της απάντησής μου, αν τότε τα έβλεπα σαν μοναδικές ευκαιρίες που έχασα, τώρα που τα βλέπω με άλλη οπτική και ξεκάθαρη ματιά, μάλλον δεν θα έβρισκα ποτέ τον χαμένο και ξεχασμένο εαυτό μου.
Έτσι έβγαλα το συμπέρασμα ότι άλλος προστάζει, διατάζει, άλλος δοκιμάζει, άλλος κρατάει λογαριασμό σας το ορκίζομαι δεν είμαι εγώ, είναι η Θεία Οικονομία, Πρόνοια και Σοφία.




Σύγκριση από το περιοδικό Δυναμικά Σπορ




Η Συμμετοχή του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου στο παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα υπογεγραμμένη από Schwarzenegger και Weider


Έτσι λοιπόν, αφού ήταν πλέον όλες οι πόρτες ορθάνοιχτες, είχα όλες τις επιλογές και την ελευθέρα βούληση όταν τακτοποίησα τα του οίκου μου, να ξεπορτίζω τα βράδια στις διασκεδάσεις και στις απολαύσεις της ζωής και μπορεί να επισκέφτηκα και τα 4 σημεία του ορίζοντα σε χώρες, αλλά την Ελλάδα δεν την αλλάζω ούτε τώρα σε περίοδο φτώχειας οικονομικής, ούτε την φοβάμαι, γιατί εγώ την φτώχεια την οικονομική την γεύτηκα πολύ πιο πριν και τώρα μου φαίνομαι πάμπλουτος μέσα και έξω.





Με την αείμνηστη Νατάσσα Γερασιμίδου και την κόρη της Χριστίνα


Και μην μου πείτε, μεγάλε εσύ την έκανες την καβάντζα σου και μιλάς εκ του ασφαλούς, γιατί σας πληροφορώ ότι εμένα η κρίση με έπιασε από το 2007, όταν έκλεισα το μεγάλο μου γυμναστήριο στου Ζωγράφου, που το ξέρατε σχεδόν όλοι, γιατί περάσατε, γυμναστήκατε και αρκετοί δουλέψατε εκεί μέσα, αλλά εμένα δεν με έπιασε κρίση πανικού, ούτε μην χάσω το κύρος μου σαν όνομα, στον τομέα αυτό που έκλεινα την επιχείρησή μου (γιατί θα μπορούσα να το φορτώσω σε κάποιον άλλο, πουλώντας του κοπανιστό αέρα που λέμε στην γλώσσα του εμπορίου ή θα εισέπραττα συνδρομές και δεν θα πλήρωνα ενοίκια, ΤΕΒΕ, ΙΚΑ και άλλες υποχρεώσεις και ένα ωραίο πρωινό θα το έβρισκαν κλειστό λόγω πτώχευσης, όπως κάνουν τόσοι και τόσοι απατεώνες, ή θα άλλαζα την επωνυμία και σε ένα βράδυ θα το μετέφερα σε άλλη γειτονιά.
Αυτά κάνουν οι αεριτζήδες και οι τυχοδιώκτες. Αντί αυτού πούλησα όσα όργανα μπορούσα και τα υπόλοιπα τα μετέφερα στην αποθήκη καπνού στο Ρίβιο.




Το γυμναστήριο στου Ζωγράφου

Αφού ξεπλήρωσα και το τελευταίο ενοίκιο στον ιδιοκτήτη τον κ. Γρυμάνη, τον ευχαρίστησα για τα 17 ολόκληρα χρόνια άψογης συνεργασίας, από την πλευρά μου, γιατί από την πλευρά του δεν μου άφησε ούτε ένα μήνα να το κρατήσω ΄έστω σαν αποθήκη μέχρι να δω τι θα κάνω με τα όργανα, ούτε μου μείωσε τότε το ενοίκιο που του παρουσίασα έξοδα – έσοδα χρονιάς, γιατί όπως είπαμε, η κρίση ήλθε πολύ αργότερα και μου είπε: Μπουρνάζο, εγώ από τα ενοίκια ζω!!! Και θα το ενοικιάσω πιο ακριβά. Όντως βρήκε θύμα, που του πούλησε φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες, σε ένα πολύ καλό παιδί που ήλθε και με ρώτησε και του είπα την αλήθεια και μου είπε εγώ θα το κάνω γυμναστήριο και KickBoxing, αλλά ακόμη πληρώνει δάνεια στην τράπεζα και ακόμη και σήμερα μου λέει: δεν σε άκουσα, παρασύρθηκα, κρίμα… πάντως εγώ έχω την συνείδησή μου καθαρή)
Ούτε σκέφτηκα τι θα πει ο κόσμος, όπως ειπώθηκε από συναθλητές, φίλους, ακόμη και από συγγενείς, γιατί ο κόσμος πάντα έλεγε και θα λέει τα δικά του, αλλά, “όσα ξέρει ο νοικοκύρης, δεν τα ξέρει ο κόσμος όλος” που λέει και η λαϊκή παροιμία, αλλά τα συνετά και νοικοκυρεμένα άτομα, κοιτάζουν τι έσοδα και τι έξοδα έχουν από την εργασία τους, όποια κι αν είναι αυτή, μετά του σπιτιού τους και τέλος των ατομικών τους εξόδων και βάση αυτών των απλών υπολογισμών πορεύονται.
Δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις τελειώσει το οικονομικό πανεπιστήμιο του Χάρβαρντ για να καταλάβεις τα απλά πράγματα, να μαζέψεις τα περιττά και ανώφελα τώρα πλέον έξοδα που ήρθε ο καιρός των ισχνών αγελάδων, γιατί όταν ήταν παχιές, είχαμε την πολυτέλεια και το χύναμε το περίσσευμα, αλλά τώρα πρέπει να το κάνουμε τυρί, βούτυρο, ανθότυρο , μυζήθρα και αν χρειαστεί, ακόμη και το τυρόγαλο που το δίναμε στα γουρούνια κάποτε, μπορούμε να το κάνουμε ανθότυρο και μάλιστα είναι και χωρίς πολλά λιπαρά, θρεπτικό και υγιεινό.
Και όχι, μεγάλε αυτό το αμάξι έχεις ακόμη από το 1990 ή την ίδια μηχανή από το 1985, γιατί το άκουσα και αυτό, αφού έχεις την οικονομική άνεση γιατί δεν παίρνεις καινούργιο μοντέλο;
Ναι αυτά είχα και έχω, αλλά πως τα έχω; Τα προσέχω, τα συντηρώ, τα εκτιμώ και τα χαίρομαι σαν να τα πήρα σήμερα, γιατί ακόμη με πάνε και με φέρνουν και ας είναι άψυχα, θέλουν κι αυτά φροντίδα και σεβασμό και μέσα από μένα δίνω και σε αυτά ψυχή και είναι ακόμη κινούμενα και κούκλες.






Λες και ήταν χθες..Αλλά πέρασαν 33 Χρόνια!!! – 1984-2017

Δεν φημίζομαι για σφιχτοχέρης, ούτε για τσιγκούνης, γιατί η τσιγκουνιά και η αξιοπρέπεια είναι μέσα μας και εκδηλώνετε και αυτή προς τα έξω όχι μόνο με την οικονομική, επιφανειακή πλευρά της, που όλοι την βλέπουμε στους άλλους αλλά όχι στον εαυτό μας, αλλά υπάρχει και η συναισθηματική τσιγκουνιά που δεν αφήνουμε τα συναισθήματά μας να εκδηλωθούν ελεύθερα και αυθόρμητα προς τον συνάνθρωπό μας, όπως υπάρχει και η αισθητική τσιγκουνιά, που φοβόμαστε να χαιρετήσουμε εγκάρδια, πόσο μάλλον να αγκαλιάσουμε έναν φίλο. Αλλά τουλάχιστον την εξωτερική την βλέπουμε και μάλιστα όχι μόνο στους φτωχούς, που δικαιολογούνται ας πούμε γιατί λένε ότι δεν έχουν(που όλοι έχουν έστω για έναν καφέ που λέμε) αλλά οι πλούσιοι, τι δικαιολογίες να βρουν ή ποια λογική να βάλουν στο πάθος της τσιγκουνιάς, όπως μερικοί- μερικοί που είναι ακριβοί στα πίτουρα και φθηνοί στο αλεύρι. Η σύνεση λέει να ξοδεύεις εκεί που πρέπει και όσα πρέπει, για να είσαι αξιοπρεπής και όχι όταν έρχεται η ώρα της πληρωμής να σε πιάνει τρεμούλα, πανικός, αμηχανία και να γίνεσαι γελοίος και να κάνεις, μία ώρα ότι ψάχνεις τις τσέπες σου ή να λες ξέχασα τα χρήματα στο άλλο παντελόνι που άλλαξα ή στην χειρότερη να πηγαίνεις τουαλέτα από το φούσκωμα και το άγχος, όχι για να ουρήσεις, αλλά για να σου φύγει ο αέρας που σε τουμπάνιασε ο φόβος μέχρι να πληρωθεί ο λογαριασμός και να επανέλθει η αναπνοή σου στον κανονικό της ρυθμό που ακόμη και αυτή ελέγχεται από το νου, γιατί με το άγχος που σου δημιουργεί το ίδιο σου το μυαλό, φουσκώνει και ξεφουσκώνει το στήθος και δεν οξυγονώνεται ο εγκέφαλος και λειτουργείς εν συγχήσει και απερίσκεπτα, ενώ όταν είσαι ήρεμος, η εισπνοή και η εκπνοή ρυθμίζονται από το ίδιο το σώμα και συγκεκριμένα από την κοιλιά όπως στα μικρά παιδάκια αν τα έχετε παρατηρήσει και στον ύπνο και στον ξύπνιο.
Η φτώχεια και η κρίση είναι μέσα μας και όχι έξω , γι’ αυτό δεν έψαξα ποτέ για εθνοσωτήρες για να με σώσουν (γιατί αυτοί είναι πάμπλουτοι έξω και πάρα πολύ φτωχοί μέσα τους) ούτε ποτέ έριξα την ευθύνη στους άλλους.
Αυτοί οι μεγάλοι οικονομολόγοι και πολιτικοί που μας διοικούν, δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι ένα κράτος είναι και αυτό μία επιχείρηση ή ένα σπίτι που θέλει νοικοκύρεμα εσόδων – εξόδων; Αφού το πρώτο μάθημα οικονομίας που μαθαίναμε ακόμη και στο γυμνάσιο, είναι η βάση των εσόδων και εξόδων, δηλαδή βάση των εσόδων μας θα πρέπει να υπολογίζουμε και τα έξοδά μας. Είναι όπως και στο χορό, πρώτα μαθαίνουμε τα βασικά βήματα, τον ρυθμό και μετά τις φιγούρες. Εμείς γιατί αρχίζουμε με φιγούρες και ξεχνάμε τα βασικά βήματα και κάνουμε φιγούρες στο Schäuble και γελά ανάπηρος άνθρωπος απο πόδια;
Όπως γελάω εγώ με αυτούς που μου λένε ότι τώρα βγήκαν καινούργια όργανα γυμναστικής και δεν χρειάζετε να κουραζόμαστε τόσο πολύ όπως εσείς οι παλιοί αθλητές και εγώ τους λέω: δηλαδή εσείς δεν χρειάζετε να κουράζεστε; θα κουράζονται τα μηχανήματα; αυτά θα αναπτυχθούν , όχι εσείς; εσείς ανακαλύψατε καινούργιες ιδέες με πλάγιο τρόπο παρακάπτωντας τα βασικά βήματα της γυμναστικής, κάντε λοιπόν φιγούρες με την φαρμακοδιέγερση και καλά σαράντα που λένε και στην Αμφιλοχία.
Τι στέλνουν λυγερούς και κορδωμένους σαν ξεπουπουλιασμένες γαλοπούλες στον Σόιμπλε; Αν είναι να νοικοκυρέψεις το σπίτι σου, τρέχεις στον γείτονα να σε σώσει ή να σε ξεχρεώσει από τις δικές σου άσκοπες και περιττές σπατάλες, ή μαζεύεις την οικογένειά σου και λες τι κάνουμε τώρα για να επιβιώσουμε και να είμαστε αξιοπρεπείς;
Τι νόμισαν, ότι επειδή ο Σόιμπλε είναι ανάπηρος από πόδια στο καροτσάκι, είναι και στο μυαλό που είναι οι δικοί μας εθνοσωτήρες και μεγαλοιδεάτες, που θέλουν να αλλάξουν την Ευρώπη και να την κάνουν να χορεύει στο ταψί που διαλαλούσαν και διατυμπάνιζαν ευθαρσώς και όχι να αλλάξουμε εμείς νοοτροπία και τρόπο διαχείρισης των οικονομικών μας σαν χώρα; Ως που φτάνει η βλακεία; Θα μου πείτε, δεν έχει όρια όπως και η σάτυρα, γι΄αυτό γελάνε όλοι με τα καμώματά μας και τα τερτίπια μας, ως πότε;….
Πάντως η Ελλαδάρα μας ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει, μόνο λίγο καιρό ξαποσταίνει και ξανά προς την δόξα τραβά. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι σε καλό θα μας βγουν όλα αυτά! …Υπομονή αδέλφια.

Συνεχίζεται…..


*Πηγή*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος: Ο Έλληνας ”Θρύλος” του BodyBuilding σε μια συνέντευξη εφ’ ολης της ύλης στο AmfLife (Μέρος 7ο-Α)


**Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος*

Μετά τον γυρισμό μου το 1979 από την Αμερική και την νίκη μου  στο Mr. Ελλάς  τον Νοέμβριο, πριν καταλαγιάσει όλη αυτή η ευφορία και η υπεραισιοδοξία που ένιωθα, μετά από 20 ημέρες πήγα να εκπληρώσω το χρέος  μου απέναντι στην πατρίδα.
Στρατιώτης νεοσύλλεκτος στο κέντρο εκπαίδευσης στην Καλαμάτα και πριν καλά καλά κλείσει το 1979 άρχισε η ευφορία να γίνεται δυσφορία και ο παράδεισος κόλαση. Τα δύο χρόνια της θητείας μου, δηλαδή το 1980 και 1981 μέχρι αρχές του 1982, ήταν επεισοδιακά από ανθρωπάκια κομπλεξικά που είχαν εξουσία, από απλούς βαθμοφόρους στρατιώτες μέχρι διοικητές μονάδων *(δώσε εξουσία και χρήμα στον άνθρωπο να δεις τον πραγματικό του χαρακτήρα)* και ενώ εκεί δεν υπήρχε χρήμα, υπήρχε εξουσία έστω και προσωρινή, όλα τα κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας και τα απωθημένα τους πάνω στους κατώτερους σε βαθμό (φυσικά υπήρχαν και εξαιρέσεις αλλά ελάχιστες, τουλάχιστον από αυτούς που εγώ συνάντησα) από διοικητές, ανώτερους, μέχρι τον τελευταίο στρατιώτη και συνήθως την νύφη την πληρώνει στο τέλος ο στρατιώτης, ο κατώτερος.
*Εκεί σε αυτά τα 2 χρόνια είδα όλων τον παραλογισμό της εξουσίας (γι’ αυτό λένε ότι εκεί που τελειώνει η λογική αρχίζει ο στρατός).*
Βέβαια όλα αυτά για πειθαρχία και υπακοή, αλλιώς δεν θα ήταν στρατός θα ήταν κολέγιο. Γιατί στο στρατό βρίσκεις κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι που λέμε, όλους τους τύπους των ανθρώπων και μεγαλύτερος καθρέπτης από αυτόν δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πουθενά αλλού στην ζωή ,να δεις δικές σου κρυφές πλευρές εξουσίας και απωθημένων που είναι κρυμμένες και καταχωνιασμένες στην αποθήκη του υποσυνείδητου και του συλλογικού ασυνείδητου που λένε και οι μεγάλοι ψυχολόγοι.





_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος νεοσύλλεκτος 115 κιλά

_

*Η δική μου εμφάνιση λόγω σωματικής ρώμης και όγκου, ήταν κόκκινο πανί* για τους μανιασμένους ταύρους που διψάνε για εκτόνωση των απωθημένων τους και η πρόσφατη δημοσιότητά μου τους εκνεύριζε ακόμη περισσότερο και ήθελαν να μου επιβληθούν ακόμη και σωματικά.
*Ακούστε θράσος από λοχαγό* (πιο ψηλός από εμένα και ακατέργαστος όγκος) μετά στην Θήβα  που πήγα για εκπαίδευση βαθμοφόρου λοχία, *είπε μπροστά σε όλους «σταρ Ελλάς υποτιμητικά» (γιατί σταρ Ελλάς είναι τίτλος των γυναικείων καλλιστείων)* και όλοι γέλασαν, άμα βγάλω τα διακριτικά από πάνω μου, συνέχισε, μαλώνεις μαζί μου; Νόμιζα ότι μου κάνει πλάκα για να δει την αντίδρασή μου και δεν μίλησα μέχρι που ήρθε κοντά μου, γιατί καθόμουν από σεβασμό και πειθαρχία προσοχή απέναντι στον ανώτερο και με έσπρωξε επιδεικτικά. Από προσοχή βρέθηκα στην ανάπαυση, το ένα πόδι μπροστά και το άλλο αντί για πλάγια πρόλαβα και το έβαλα πίσω, που σημαίνει έτοιμος για επίθεση και συγχρόνως για άμυνα *(μάλλον το μέσα του έπιασε την πρόθεσή μου που ήμουν έτοιμος για δεξί ντιρέκτ που θα έπεφτε κάτω σαν άδειο σακί)*και μου είπε: μην τολμήσεις και από αύριο δέκα ημέρες φυλακή. Βέβαια έβαλαν μετά έναν πιο παλιό από εμένα στρατιώτη, επειδή ήταν τσαμπουκάς, ογκώδης και παρορμητικός *να δουν αν τα μπράτσα της «σταρ Ελλάς» είναι σκέτα φούσκες όπως λέγανε* και όπως ήρθε ο μετέπειτα φίλος μου Άκης Πυλαρινός(φόβος και τρόμος μετά στην νύχτα) με πολύ παρόρμηση και φόρα, έτσι, και βρέθηκε ξαπλωμένος ανάσκελα, μόνο με απλή πτώση αφού τον σήκωσα όρθιο, 120 κιλά που ήταν τότε και με δέσιμο από την μέση τον γύρισα καφακόλ, που λέγαν και στην ελληνορωμαϊκή χωρίς και χειροδικήσω.

*Αυτό έφτανε και μόνο που είδαν για να σταματήσουν οι σωματικοί τσαμπουκάδες.*





_Μετά το επεισόδιο κέρδισα την συμπάθεια και τον θαυμασμό των νεοσύλλεκτων συναδέλφων και την αντιπάθεια τον θυμό και την ζήλεια των κομπλεξικών
_

Τα άλλα πειθαρχικά συνεχιζόταν ( ο Άκης πολύ μετά τον στρατό από τον παρορμητισμό του και που δεν δεχόταν που λέμε μύγα στο σπαθί του έφτασε άθελά του και στο φόνο και καταδικάστηκε ισόβια, δεν τον ξανάδα από τότε, ελπίζω να είναι καλά).
Αυτά κάνουν οι ραδιουργίες από τους επιτήδειους και τα μπριζώματα των κομπλεξικών και δεν θέλει πολύ να βρεθείς, έστω και αμυνόμενος φυλακή και μάλιστα ισόβια χωρίς καν να έχεις πρόθεση ή να γνωρίζεις το θύμα.
Έχουν δει πολλά τέτοια τα μάτια μου και έχω αποτρέψει πάμπολλες καταστάσεις συμβιβάζοντας τα ασυμβίβαστα λόγω σεβασμού( από τις δύο αντίπαλες πλευρές) και λόγω της καλής φήμης που είχα σαν αθλητής και πρωταθλητής και πάνω απ΄όλα σαν φιλήσυχος και ειρηνικός άνθρωπος.
Αλλά όσο φιλήσυχος και ειρηνικός να είσαι,  *δεν σε αφήνουν ΄οι διαόλοι ν αγιάσεις΄* που λέει και η παροιμία.

Έτσι με έφτασαν στα Γιαννιτσά  (στην μονάδα που με μετέθεσε ένας λοχαγός από την Θήβα, λάτρης του αθλητισμού ο κ. Νίκος Φουρνογεράκης)





_Ευχαριστείες από την ομοσπονδία
_

Στα όρια της υπομονής και της ανοχής και επειδή η ανοχή για τους θρασείς είναι ένδειξη αδυναμίας, τους έδειξα ότι στο δίκαιο , στο καθήκον και το πρέπων, είναι δύναμη ψυχής περισσότερο και όχι σωματικής υπεροχής γιατί ήταν και άλλοι σωματικά δυνατοί αλλά αυτήν την δύναμη την χρησιμοποιούσαν και την εκδήλωναν στους κατώτερους και όχι στους ανώτερους και αυτό κάνει την διαφορά του θράσους από του θάρρους, της υποταγής από την αξιοπρέπεια, του συμβιβασμού από την υπεράσπιση της αλήθειας και του δίκιου.
Έτσι ο κύριος λοχαγός μου είπε ότι η καλύτερη μονάδα μετά την εκπαίδευσή μου σαν λοχίας είναι στα Γιαννιτσά γιατί εκεί απέναντι από το στρατόπεδό μας ήταν και η μονάδα  μονίμων Αμερικανών στρατιωτών που θα μας εκπαίδευαν στα πυρηνικά όπλα και  οι Αμερικανοί είχαν πλήρη εξοπλισμένο γυμναστήριο και άμα με δουν θα με συμπαθήσουν και θα έχω ελευθέρας να γυμνάζομαι μαζί τους.




Όντως, οι Αμερικανοί με συμπάθησαν από την πρώτη στιγμή που με είδαν και μου είπαν κάθε απόγευμα μετά την εκπαίδευση να πηγαίνω να γυμναζόμαστε παρέα, αλλά ο διοικητής μου δεν μου το επέτρεψε και μάλλον ο λόγος δεν πιστεύω να ήταν προσωπικός γιατί στην αρχή με καλοδέχτηκε και ήταν υπερήφανος που ήμουν στην μονάδα του σαν πρωταθλητής Ελλάδος, αλλά πιστεύω ότι τον ραδιούργησε ένας λοχαγός αδύνατος και κομπλεξικός του Β γραφείου( αυτοί που  παρακολουθούν τους πάντες και τα πάντα, δηλαδή κατάσκοποι).
Όταν πάνω στην εκπαίδευση με τα πυρινικά με ρώτησε την πρώτη κιόλας ημέρα: ξέρεις λοχία γιατί εκπαιδευόμαστε σε αυτά τα όπλα; Του είπα σε περίπτωση πολέμου με τους Τούρκους (αυτό με είχαν μάθει από το δημοτικό σχολείο ότι οι Τούρκοι ήταν οι εχθροί μας από το 1453 από την άλωση της Κωνσταντινούπολης) και μου απάντησε με αυστηρό τόνο (που ήμουν και εδώ στο στρατό όπως και στο σχολείο ανεπιτήδευτος ) τον κακό σου τον καιρό και είσαι και λοχίας πανάθεμάσε, για της κομουνιστικές χώρες ρε στραβάδι, με τους Τούρκους είμαστε σύμμαχοι και φίλοι, είμαστε στο Ν.Α.Τ.Ο. και όταν του είπα: γιαυτό μας πήραν την μισή Κύπρο; Μου μίλησε πάλι αυστηρά και επιτακτικά: ακούς ρε τι σου λέω; Αυτό ήταν το επιχείρημά του!!!!!
Και γέλασαν όλοι οι παρευρισκόμενοι, τώρα με εμένα που ήμουν αδιάβαστος και δεν ήξερα ότι οι Τούρκοι ξαφνικά γίνανε φίλοι μας και οι βόρειοι γείτονές μας όλοι εχθροί μας; ή με την επιχειρηματολογία του και την σαφή εξήγηση που μου έδωσε: ακούς τι σου λέω εγώ ρε στραβάδι…. μάλλον το πρώτο, να μην φανεί ο αρχηγός βλάκας και χάσουμε την εύνοιά του ( αυτοί ήταν μάλλον ενημερωμένοι και είχαν σύμμαχο τον καλό τους τον καιρό και εγώ τον κακό μου τον καιρό).


Τέλος πάντων το επεισόδιο έληξε με 10 ημέρες κράτηση και με κάλεσε ο διοικητής στο γραφείο του και με ενημέρωσε για διάφορους συναδέλφους στρατιώτες *ότι είναι κομουνιστές και να μην περιφέρομαι με αυτούς κατά της εξόδους μου στην πόλη των Γιαννιτσών και όχι πολλά πολλά μαζί τους και να προσέχω!!*
*Τι μην με κάνουν κομουνιστή;* ή μην το μάθουν οι σύμμαχοί μας Αμερικανοί και χάσουν πάσα ιδέα για μένα;



_Στο αυτοσχέδιο γυμναστήριο_


Παρόλο που μου απαγόρευσε να πηγαίνω στην βάση των Αμερικανών μου είπε αν θέλω να γυμνάζομαι μόνος μου θα μου παραχωρήσει μία μικρή αποθήκη που χρησιμοποιούσε ένας συνάδελφος σαν ραφείο τέσσερα επί τέσσερα και στον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου να γυμνάζομαι αφού προμηθευτώ( αυτός νόμιζε μία μπάρα για να σηκώνω τα κιλά όπως οι αρσιβαρίστες και μάλλον δύο αλτήρες, δηλαδή φουλ εξοπλισμός) ενώ οι Αμερικάνοι είχαν εξοπλισμό που εμείς δεν είχαμε ούτε στα καλύτερα γυμναστήρια της Αθήνας τότε.
*Αφού παράκουσα όλες τις ΄συμβουλές΄*του με την βοήθεια ενός στρατιώτη, του αείμνηστου φίλου και αδελφού Παναγιώτη Χαριτίδη που έφυγε νωρίς από την ζωή και ήταν από την πόλη των Γιαννιτσών με πατέρα σιδηρουργό και κομουνιστή, αλλά πρόσχαρο και καλοσυνάτο άνθρωπο, φτιάξαμε τα βασικά όργανα που χρειαζόμουν γιατί στην μονάδα αυτή θα καθόμουν σχεδόν 2 χρόνια και τα μεταφέραμε στο ραφείο- γυμναστήριο.
Ο ράφτης έραβε, εγώ γυμναζόμουν και οι κατάσκοποι έψαχναν για αφορμές( πως λέμε δουλειά δεν είχε ο διάολος και έδερνε τα παιδιά του) έτσι και εδώ , ώσπου μετά από ένα χρόνο υπόδειγμα πειθαρχημένου στρατιώτη στις ασκήσεις και στα καθήκοντα που μου ανέθεταν λόγω του ότι ήμουν λοχίας, *έφτασε η υπομονή και ο κόμπος στο χτένι και ξέρετε τι γίνετε εκεί…..

*
*ή σπάει το χτένι ή ξεριζώνεται το μαλλί* και επειδή εμένα τότε τα μαλλιά μου( μην κοιτάτε τώρα) ήταν πολύ δυνατά και γερά , έσπασαν απ’ το χτένι αρκετά δόντια.
Και ο λόγος του επεισοδίου προσωπικά δεν με αφορούσε, θα μπορούσα να τον παραβλέψω αφού εκείνη την παραμονή της άδειάς μου ήμουν λοχίας υπηρεσίας, θα έκανα το καθήκον μου και το πρωί θα έφευγα αλλά πέφτοντας στη αντίληψή μου ατασθαλία βαριά από τον ανθυπολοχαγό, κολλητό του λοχαγού και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα και του διοικητού, γιατί μετά το επεισόδιο δεν με κάλεσε ο διοικητής στο γραφείο,  και επειδή εγώ πήρα μάρτυρες όλα τα παιδιά πού ήταν παρόντα και τους αφορούσε όλους. Όταν φτάσαμε έξω από το γραφείο, ο ίδιος τους απείλησε με την λέξη(που τρόμαξαν όλοι και έφυγαν εκτός από έναν λεβέντη και ντόμπρο παλικάρι τον Γιάννη τον Μαλλά) αυτό που κάνετε- τους είπε -λέγεται ”στάση” και πάτε όλοι στρατοδικείο.
Τον Γιάννη τον έδιωξα εγώ και ανέλαβα την ευθύνη των πράξεών μου, γιατί υπεράσπιζα το δίκιο που δεν μπορούσαν οι συνάδελφοι και φίλοι στρατιώτες, γιατί ο απατεώνας ήταν ανώτερός μας και υπεύθυνος του Κ.Ψ.Μ.(αν χρειαστεί θα αναφέρω και το ονοματεπώνυμό του, αλλά επειδή τώρα μπορεί να υπάρχουν από πίσω του γυναίκα και παιδιά, δεν θα αναφέρω λεπτομέρειες για το επεισόδιο, λέω  αν χρειαστεί, γιατί λέω αλήθειες και υπάρχουν ακόμη και οι μάρτυρες που όταν με βλέπουν το πρώτο που θυμούνται είναι αυτό, λέγοντάς μου: τι ήταν αυτό που έκανες τότε ρε γίγαντα; Κανείς δεν με αποκάλεσε τρελό, φαινόταν τρέλα αλλά ήταν αγανάκτηση από θρασίμια που νομίζουν ότι η μονάδα που υπηρετούσαμε ήταν το μπακάλικο του μπαμπά τους και μπορούσαν να κάνουν ότι θέλουν βουλώνοντας στόματα, μάτια και αυτιά, λόγω του ότι η πατρίδα τους εμπιστεύτηκε με ένα, δύο ή τρία αστεράκια καρφιτσωμένα στον γιακά τους!
Η κατάληξη μετά από ένα χρόνο, υπόδειγμα στρατιώτη ( πλησίαζαν Χριστούγεννα και δικαιούμουν άδεια δεκαπενταήμερη να πάω στους γονείς μου που είχα ένα χρόνο να τους δω) ήταν να με τυλίξουν που λέμε σε μία κόλλα χαρτί και να πάω στρατοδικείο.





_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τους φίλους συναδέλφους ένα μήνα πριν το επεισόδιο
_

Αλλά επειδή ήμουν πολύ ατσαλωμένος σαν χαρακτήρας, λόγω του ότι από μικρός είχα πάρει την ζωή στα χέρια μου, είχαν να κάνουν μάλλον με σκληρό καρύδι. Γιατί χρησιμοποιούσα εκτός από την σωματική δύναμη και την λογική και φοβήθηκαν με τα λεγόμενά μου και κατά την απολογία μου ότι μπορεί εγώ να πήγαινα φυλακή αλλά αυτοί ποτέ δεν θα παίρνανε προαγωγή για ανώτερο αξίωμα, γιατί θα εκτίθονταν(είχαν και μεγάλες φιλοδοξίες).
Έτσι προτίμησαν να συμβιβάσουν την κατάσταση στέλνοντάς με  συνοδεία δύο τζιπ από στρατιωτική αστυνομία στο στρατιωτικό νοσοκομείο 424 στην Θεσσαλονίκη λέγοντάς μου ψέματα ότι εκεί αφού θα με εξέταζαν οι γιατροί θα μου έδιναν την άδεια που δικαιούμουν να πάω στο χωριό. Ξέρετε τι έγραφε το παραπεμπτικό που είχε ο φίλος και συνάδελφος γιατρός; (δεν ξέρω αν εκείνος το ήξερε, γιατί μαζί μου ήταν πολύ φιλικός και καθησυχαστικός) ότι είμαι επικίνδυνος (μάλλον τρελός) και χρειάζεται να νοσηλευτώ, μέχρι μάλλον να ξαναγίνω ακίνδυνος και νορμάλ. Εκεί έβρισα την ώρα και την στιγμή που γύρισα πίσω Ελλάδα, σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις θυμού και απόγνωσης από απάνθρωπες συμπεριφορές και μάλιστα σ΄έναν πρωταθλητή και υπόδειγμα στρατιώτου.
Το Β.Β. τότε δεν ήταν στην Γενική Γραμματεία Αθλητισμού αλλιώς θα ήμουν σωματική αγωγή στο στρατό, όπως όλοι οι Έλληνες πρωταθλητές όλων των αθλημάτων και όχι μεταθέσεις, αποσπάσεις και ένα σωρό άλλες περιπέτειες, αλλά σε καλό μου βγήκαν σε βάθος χρόνου και (στις μετέπειτα περιπέτειες στην αθλητική μου καριέρα και οδύσσεια). Γιατί το άδικο ουκ ευλογείτε και εγώ ατσαλώθηκα ακόμη πιο πολύ σαν χαρακτήρας , αφού δεν πήρα κανέναν τηλέφωνο παρόλο που είχα αρκετές γνωριμίες για βοήθεια, ούτε καν τους γονείς μου και αφού με πήγαν στο 424 νοσοκομείο, με παρέπεμψαν σε ψυχίατρο.
Εγώ φρόντισα και πήρα μαζί μου και ένα άλμπουμ με φωτογραφίες από Αμερική και αποκόμματα από εφημερίδες από τους αγώνες.
Όταν με είδε ο γιατρός και του είπα την ιστορία μου, μου λέει επί λέξη: επειδή είσαι καλό παλικάρι και ειλικρινής και πάνω απ’ όλα αθλητής, θα σε κρατήσω εδώ μέσα για 15 μέρες για νοσηλεία και καλά λόγο «αγχωδών αντιδραστικών εκδηλώσεων) αυτό θα γράψω για να μην σου μαυρίσουν και το μητρώο και μετά θα σου δώσω ένα μήνα άδεια. Έτσι και έγινε. Όλα αυτά ξέρετε γιατί σας τα είπα; Γιατί εκεί μέσα συνάντησα και έναν παλιό φίλο από την Ελληνορωμαϊκή , πρωταθλητής κι αυτός Ελλάδος τότε στους εφήβους, ο μετέπειτα δεύτερος στην ιστορία μετά τον Στέλιο Μηγιάκη και αυτός στο ψυχιατρείο(έχω και φωτογραφίες μαζί του με πυτζάμες τρελών!…) ευγενέστατο παλικάρι με παιδεία, καλλιεργημένος, προσιτός, ήπιων τόνων και σεμνός όπως και στην μετέπειτα καριέρα του.






_Στο 424 με τον φίλο Ολυμπιονίκη Δημήτρη θανόπουλο στα αριστερά κοιτάζοντας φωτογραφίες μου από Αμερική
_

Θυμάμαι όταν γύρισε από τους Ολυμπιακούς μετά αγώνες, ο μόνος χρυσός Ολυμπιονίκης, έτρεξαν όλοι να φωτογραφηθούν μαζί του και να κλέψουν λίγο από την δόξα (του τρελού) ενώ πριν στα αζήτητα. Την άλλη μέρα τον πήρα τηλέφωνο να τον συγχαρώ για την μεγάλη του επιτυχία και εξέφρασε την απορία του: που είσαι, γιατί δεν ήρθες και του είπα: άσε τρελέ έχω πολλές φωτογραφίες εγώ μαζί σου από τα πέτρινα χρόνια…και σκάσαμε στα γέλια με τους τότε γελοίους, ασυνείδητους και ηλίθιους που δεν το έχουν σε τίποτα να καταστρέψουν όχι μόνο καριέρες αλλά και τους ίδιους τους ανθρώπους (το τι λεβέντες και παλικάρια είδα εκεί μέσα  φυτά από τα χάπια, θέλω έναν τόμο για να τα περιγράψω) τέλος πάντων, αυτά έχει η ζωή, η βλακεία και η ανευθυνότητα θα διαιωνίζεται όσο θα υπάρχει εγωισμός, σύγκριση και πάνω απ΄όλα ασυνειδησία.
Γιατί στο στρατό πάμε για να υπηρετήσουμε την πατρίδα και όχι την παλαβομάρα ,τα κόμπλεξ και τα απωθημένα του κάθε ανέραστου. Το ξαναείπα και το σέβομαι ότι ο στρατός θέλει πειθαρχία, αλλά όχι προσωπικές κόντρες για να εκτονώσει ο κάθε ανώτερος την ατομική του καταπίεση. Και εγώ λοχίας ήμουν από τον 4ο μήνα στο στρατό και σεβόμουν και τον πιο αδύναμο χαρακτήρα τον προστάτευα  και με τον καλό τον λόγο και την συμπεριφορά μου σαν ίσος προς ίσο, του δημιουργούσα αίσθημα ευθύνης, πειθαρχίας μέσα από σεβασμό και φιλία και όχι από φόβο και ταλαιπωρία. Με λίγα λόγια τους χτυπούσα στο συναίσθημα, αυτό που λέμε φιλότιμο και ο Έλληνας την έχει αυτή την αρετή στο d.n.a. και το συναίσθημα είναι πιο δυνατό από το τρελό μυαλό που θέλει το εγώ να επιβληθεί και να εξουσιάζει και επειδή εγώ έτσι λειτουργούσα, το περίμενα και από τους άλλους.
Έτσι καθ΄ όλη την διάρκεια της στρατιωτικής μου θητείας στον θάλαμο τον δικό μου και τους στρατιώτες που είχα υπευθύνη μου, δεν λέω την λέξη ούτε εξουσία ούτε υπό της διαταγές μου γιατί αυτές οι λέξεις μου φέρναν και μου φέρνουν αλλεργία και αναγούλα.
Δεν επέτρεψα ποτέ τα λεγόμενα καψόνια στους νέους ή και στους παλιούς που μειώνουν και υποβιβάζουν την αξιοπρέπεια και ατομικότητα του καθενός όποιος κι αν ήταν και ότι και αν ήταν στη ζωή του εδώ είμασταν όλοι ίδιοι, υπηρετούσαμε όλοι την πατρίδα για τον ίδιο σκοπό, για να έχουμε ασφάλεια και ειρήνη σαν χώρα και όχι τον κάθε ηλίθιο και βλάκα προσωπικά!….







_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε αστεία καψώνια με τους συναδέλφους του μόνο για αναμνηστική φωτογραφία
_

Θα έχετε δει και σε έργα του σινεμά από αφηγήσεις και εμπειρίες από  βετεράνους πολέμων αληθινά σενάρια που ανατριχιάζει και ο πιο αδίστακτος όταν τα βλέπει από ασυνείδητους ψυχασθενείς και αιμοσταγείς που ξεκοιλιάζουν έγκυες , παιδάκια, γέρους και βιάζουν γυναίκες. Ποιοι λέτε πως είναι; οι γενναίοι και οι θαρραλέοι που κάνουν το καθήκον που τους ορίζει η πατρίδα και η συνείδησή τους ή οι θρασύδειλοι καταπιεσμένοι και φοβισμένοι; που δεν έχουν ιερό και όσιο μέσα τους και έξω. ένας λόγος που δεν πήγα στα Ο.Υ.Κ. είναι επειδή ο μεγαλύτερος τότε εκπαιδευτής των Ο.Υ.Κ , ο *Κώστας Λαζανάς* ήταν προσωπικός μου φίλος και θαυμαστής μου και ερχόταν στο γυμναστήριο του Κωστογλάκη και γυμναζόμασταν μαζί και μου είπε: μην έλθεις εδώ, γιατί σε αυτή την εκπαίδευση θα υποστείς με την θέλησή σου όλα τα  δεινά και τις αντιξοότητες της εκπαίδευσης και εδώ δεν υπάρχουν φιλίες και εξαιρέσεις.
Ο φίλος μου ο *Πέτρος Κατσικαρέλης* έκανε το λάθος και πήγε και ο φίλος μας ο Λαζανάς τον πέρασε απ΄όλα τα (μαρτύρια της εκπαίδευσης). Θυμάμαι όταν είχε έλθει ο Πέτρος μαζί με το Λαζανά στο γυμναστήριό μου είπε: μην τον βλέπεις έτσι, είναι τρελός, πήγε να με πνίξει και με όλο το θάρρος του είπα: Κώστα γιατί το έκανες αυτό; είπε πως αυτό ήταν η τελευταία δοκιμασία, μάθημα πανικού και αποφυγή πνιγμού και μετά φύγαμε μαζί εγώ , ο Πέτρος, αυτός και ο *Κωστογλάκης* και πήγαμε σε ένα εξοχικό του και ρίξαμε μπετό στην αυλή του.
Αυτοί οι μεγάλοι εκπαιδευτές φαίνονται τρελοί εως και ψυχασθενείς, αλλά είναι όλα θέατρο από την πλευρά τους, δεν έχεις παρά να δηλώσεις εγκατάλειψη και την άλλη μέρα έφευγες (σαν γάτα βρεγμένη )που λέμε.




_Δεξιά ο μεγάλος εκπαιδευτής των ΟΥΚ Κώστας Λαζανάς, ο Κωστογλάκης, ο Σπύρος και ο Πέτρος σε μάθημα κατάδυσης


_




_Αριστερά ο Κώστας Λαζανάς σε όλους τους αγώνες παρόν
_

*Όταν κάποτε γύριζα ένα έργο στο κέντρο εκπαίδευσης στον Σκαραμαγκά στα Ο.Υ.Κ. κάνοντας ένα κομμάντο, ο υποδιοικητής Κώστας Ματάλας με τίμησε με αναμνηστική πλακέτα



O υποδιοικητής Κώστας Ματάλας με τίμησε με αναμνηστική πλακέτα

*
μπροστά σε όλους τους εκπαιδευτές  και στα παιδιά που πέρασαν το σχολείο αυτό της σκληρής εκπαίδευσης(τέτοιος ήταν ο θαυμασμός του απέναντί μου)δεν θα ξεχάσω τα συγκινητικά και τιμητικά λόγια που απεύθυναν ο διοικητής και ο φίλος και θαυμαστής μου, ο υποδιοικητής και μετά οι εκπαιδευτές προς τους στρατιώτες: *δάκρυσα από τον σεβασμό και τα τιμητικά λόγια που απεύθυναν στα παιδιά τους, την οικογένειά τους, έτσι τους αποκάλεσαν μετά όλους και θυμάμαι την ατάκα “όλοι για έναν και ένας για όλους”* αυτό θα πει γροθιά και όχι χέρι ανοικτό (μούντζα) που σπάνε  τα δάκτυλα και το χέρι μαζί!.. μόνο συγνώμη δεν ζήτησαν από τους στρατιώτες για τα σκληρά και εξοντωτικά και υποχρεωτικά (βασανιστήρια) που τους υπέβαλαν όπως το σίδερο στη φωτιά για να τους ατσαλώσουν. Μετά υπήρχε σεβασμός και ευγνωμοσύνη προς τους πειθαρχημένους και ατσαλωμένους στρατιώτες και οι στρατιώτες προς τους εκπαιδευτές τους και σε περίπτωση εμπόλεμης κατάστασης θα κάναν αθόρυβα το καθήκον τους, τίποτα λιγότερο και τίποτα περισσότερο.





_Από τα γυρίσματα της ταινίας_


Αυτό θα πει θάρρος, γενναιότητα, αυτοπειθαρχία και λεβεντιά που όλοι μας αυτή την λεβεντιά την βλέπουμε ακόμη και στις παρελάσεις που εισπράττουν τα παρατεταμένα χειροκροτήματα και τις ζητωκραυγές του κόσμου στο πέρασμά τους.
Κρίμα το μετάνιωσα που δεν πήγα και ας γινόμουν 80 κιλά, τουλάχιστον θα είχα να κάνω με άνδρες τολμηρούς και ψυχωμένους και όχι τρομαγμένα, θρασύδειλα και άψυχα τσιροπούλια που (βγάζαν τα διακριτικά τους) *και μετά μην τολμήσεις, 10 μέρες φυλακή, έτσι κύριε Πρεζεράκο; στην Θήβα) τι παράξενο!




*
*Να σε θαυμάζουν ,να σε σέβονται και να σε αναγνωρίζουν αυτοί που έχουν διακριθεί και τιμηθεί και να προσπαθούν να σε μειώσουν τυχάρπαστοι και τυχοδιώκτες και ευκαιριατζήδες.*
 





_Μετά τα γυρίσματα με τον εκπαιδευτή Στέλιο Ροΐδη_


Τέλος πάντων, είπαμε *“ουδέν κακό αμιγές καλού”* και όλα σε βάθος χρόνου είναι για καλό και πάνω απ΄όλα καθρέπτες να βλέπουμε εμάς σε άλλες πτυχές μας, μόνο που είναι δύσκολο έως ακατόρθωτο να δεις εσένα όταν είσαι μέσα στο χορό και χορεύεις και εσύ! Θέλει απόσταση και παρατήρηση όπως ο θεατής στο σινεμά και μην νομίζετε ότι ο γενναίος και θαρραλέος δεν φοβάται, φοβάται και αυτός αλλά χαλιναγωγεί τον φόβο του. Δεν είναι ούτε δειλός ούτε θρασύς έχει και αυτός εγωισμό που σιγά σιγά θα μεταλλαχθεί σε αξιοπρέπεια. Αλλά μέχρι να γίνει ο γενναίος άφοβος, έχει πολύ δύσκολο προσωπικό και ατομικό αγώνα μετά όχι με τους άλλους αλλά με τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό, τα πάθη του, από εκεί ξεκινά ο φόβος και τελειώνει όταν φθάσεις στην απάθεια. *Είναι πολύ εύκολο να επιβληθείς στους άλλους, αλλά δύσκολο έως ακατόρθωτο στα πάθη σου* (αυτό είναι άλλο κεφάλαιο) για να μην ξεφύγω από το  θέμα μου, επανέρχομαι στο μεγάλο σχολείο που λέγεται Στρατός.
Μετά την άδεια ξαναπήγα στην μονάδα μου στα Γιαννιτσά , αλλά για τελευταία φορά γιατί φρόντισε ο αείμνηστος κ. Ανδρέας Σιζόπουλος, ο προπονητής της άρσης βαρών να με αποσπάσει στην σωματική αγωγή σαν αρσιβαρίστα γιατί είπαμε, το Β.Β> δεν ήταν τότε στην Γενική Γραμματεία Αθλητισμού.
*Έτσι αναγκάστηκα να κάνω τους αγώνες των σωμάτων ασφαλείας του Σ.Σ.Μ., που γινόταν κάθε χρόνο εκπροσωπώντας τον στρατό, πότε τον αρσιβαρίστα και πότε τον μποξέρ.





*
_Με την Εθνική ενόπλων στην άρση βαρών. Δεξιά διακρίνεται ο αείμνηστος Κος Ανδρέας Σιζόπουλος


_

Όσο για τον διοικητή στα Γιαννιτσά, μετά την (αναρρωτική άδεια έτσι έγραφε), το χαρτί άδειας,* όχι άδειες που ζητούσα εγώ τα καλοκαίρια για να βοηθάω τους γονείς μου στα καπνά, ούτε τιμητικές που αρίστευα στην εκπαίδευση, γιατί πάντα μου έλεγε είσαι απαραίτητος στην μονάδα λόγω ιδιότητος*, με ρώτησε τι κάνουν οι γονείς σου είναι καλά; Και του είπα, γιατί τώρα μιας που νοσηλεύτηκα σαν επικίνδυνος (τρελός) έπαψα να τον σέβομαι σαν ανώτερο και τον έβλεπα σαν ένα φοβισμένο ανθρωπάκι που ήθελε όχι να επανορθώσει την αδικία, αλλά να με καλοπιάσει για να μην συμβούν και χειρότερα, γιατί άλλα περίμενε και άλλα του φανερώθηκαν. *Έτσι του είπα ευθαρσώς και με απαξίωση, γιατί τους είχες σκεφτεί και από πριν που σου ζητούσα άδεια αγροτική ή όταν με στέλνατε στο 424;*
Κατάπιε την γλώσσα του από την αμηχανία του.
Μου είπε από αύριο στην εκπαίδευση, όπως τότε δηλαδή ( εννοούσε υπόδειγμα στρατιώτη) δεν του μίλησα, έφυγα για να δώσω τόπο στην οργή που είχα μέσα μου, γιατί ήμουν έτοιμος να εκραγώ με το θράσος και την αναίδειά του να με ρωτάει τώρα τάχα, πως ενδιαφέρετε για την υγεία  των γονιών μου, ενώ  πριν τον παρακαλούσα ότι είναι μόνοι τους και θέλουν χέρι βοήθειας και είπα μέσα μου, να είσαι σίγουρος όπως τότε δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα.!….
*Εκτός από υπάκουος ήμουν και σεβαστικός και πρόθυμος ακόμη και για αγγαρείες και εκτός στρατοπέδου.*
Όταν πήρε ένα τεράστιο πιάνο στον μαλθακό και χοντρούλη σαν κι αυτόν γιό του ο διοικητής,(τα δικά τους τα παιδιά τα φροντίζουν και τα προσέχουν λόγω αδυναμίας, του γείτονα να ψοφήσει ο σκύλος) μου είπε: εσύ που είσαι δυνατός, θα μπορέσεις με άλλους 2-3  να το ανεβάσετε στον τρίτο όροφο(που έμενε στην πόλη των Γιαννιτσών, από τις σκάλες του κλιμακοστασίου); Και με προθυμία του απάντησα: εγώ και άλλο ένα δυνατό παλικάρι ο *Γιάννης ο Μαλάς* που είχα μαζί μου βοηθό στο γυμναστήριο φτάνουμε, δεν χρειάζεται άλλος. Ένα παλικάρι που όμοιό του δεν έχω ξανασυναντήσει από τότε μέχρι και σήμερα στη ζωή μου, που διατηρούμε οικογενειακές σχέσεις. Η αγνότητά του, η λεβεντιά του , το ήθος του και η πίστη στο θεό, αν και αγράμματος, τη σοφία στα λόγια του μόνο σε ένα αγνό γεροντάκι στο Άγιο όρος που συνάντησα μπορώ να την συγκρίνω. μένει μόνιμα στην Λεπτοκαρυά με την οικογένειά του και όποτε έπαιρνα άδεια δύο μέρες με φιλοξενούσε εκεί με τους δικούς του, γιατί δεν προλάβαινα να κατέβω εγώ στους δικούς μου στην Αμφιλοχία λόγω αποστάσεως. Ήταν σαν να ήμουν στην οικογένειά μου, τόσο οικεία αισθανόμουν.






_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον Γιάννη στη Λεπτοκαρυά_


Όταν το ανεβάσαμε πάνω σαν πούπουλο, τότε έδειξε την ευαισθησία και τον ενθουσιασμό του μπροστά στην γυναίκα και το παιδί του λέγοντάς μας, άμα έχουμε τέτοια παλικάρια δεν έχουμε να φοβόμαστε τίποτα και μας κέρασε σαν καλός οικοδεσπότης. Χάθηκε ρε γαμώτο να είναι έτσι ο άνθρωπος πέρα από παράσημα και εξουσίες;
Ευτυχώς ήρθε πολύ γρήγορα η απόσπαση (όχι μετάθεση για πάντα) για την σωματική αγωγή και εκεί αυτός το βιολί του, είναι απαραίτητος για την μονάδα, αλλά όταν τον πήραν τηλέφωνο ανώτεροι του, έκανε ως συνήθως όπως όλοι οι κατώτεροι, την πάπια!…
Τότε στην σωματική αγωγή που αποσπάστηκα γινόταν μετά από δύο μήνες αγώνες του Σ.Σ.Μ και ο προπονητής της Εθνικής Ελλάδος τότε κ. *Νίκος Βλασσόπουλος*,  όταν με πρωτοείδε, με συμπεριέλαβε στην ομάδα του και πήγα εκεί να γυμναστώ μαζί με όλους τους Έλληνες πρωταθλητές στο μποξ που υπηρετούσαν στα σώματα ασφαλείας.
*Μετά από δύο μήνες μόνο εκπαίδευσης,* με κατεβάζει στην Πάτρα που γινόταν οι αγώνες *και παίρνω την δεύτερη θέση χωρίς να παίξω στον τελικό* γιατί στους ημιτελικούς και ενώ κέρδισα τον αγώνα με Knock down(αποχώρηση του αντιπάλου), στραμπούλησα τον αστράγαλό μου από την απειρία και τον ενθουσιασμό μου και πάνω απ΄όλα τον φόβο μου, γιατί οι αντίπαλοι και φίλοι, ήταν πρωταθλητές και έμπειροι και οι θεατές στο στάδιο είδαν έναν γίγαντα σε σωματική διάπλαση, αλλά δεν γνώριζαν την απειρία μου.
Οι πιο πολλοί από κάτω ήταν στρατιώτες και εγώ εκπροσωπούσα τον στρατό, με παρότρυναν με φωνές και χειροκροτήματα  χωρίς να ξέρουν ότι το μποξ δεν είναι μόνο σώμα και δύναμη, ούτε ξύλο του δρόμου που λέμε χωρίς κανόνες, αλλά τέχνη και πάνω από όλα αντοχή, που εγώ δεν είχα τίποτα από τα δύο μπροστά στους έμπειρους μποξέρ. Είχα όμως δύναμη και ψυχή. Μέσα στην ατυχία μου, ήμουν και τυχερός γιατί ο αντίπαλός μου και μετά κολλητός μου που λέμε ήταν ο παγκόσμιος πρωταθλητής του Σ.Σ.Μ. και κατά 15 χρόνια μεγαλύτερός μου *Βασίλης Μπούτας* και όπως μου εκμυστηρεύτηκε μετά, μου είπε ότι και αυτός φοβήθηκε (γιατί ο έμπειρος προπονητής μου είχε πει όπως και το εφάρμοσα, πάνω στους αγώνες εσύ να έχεις τα χέρια ψηλά να φυλάς μόνο το σαγόνι και ρίξε μπουνιές, τα άλλα άστα πάνω μου. Εννοούσε όπως μου είχε πει, ότι αν έμενα από αντοχή, που θα έμενα, θα διέκοπτε τον αγώνα, όλα αυτά ελπίζοντας ότι ο αντίπαλος θα έπεφτε πριν τον πρώτο γύρο!…)
Ο κ. Νίκος, εκτός από καλός προπονητής και εμψυχωτής, είχε και μεγάλη πλάκα. Μόνο που εγώ «μούδιασα»  όταν πριν από εμένα, ένας δικός μας καλός πυγμάχος, στην πιο ελαφριά κατηγορία του είπε: τον αντίπαλο τον έχεις στο τσεπάκι (και ο άλλος πρωταθλητής Ελλάδος), όταν τον έσπρωξε να τον φάει που λέμε, γυρίζει στο βοηθό του χαμογελώντας και του λέει: ορέ ξύλο που θα φάμε!!! Όπως και έγινε. Εγώ ήμουν ακριβώς πίσω τους και το άκουσα, λέω μέσα μου: τα ίδια θα πει και για μένα. Γι’ αυτό είπα πιο πάνω ήμουν τυχερός στην ατυχία μου.
Πάντως ο κ. Νίκος που με συμπαθούσε ιδιαίτερα, με έγραψε στον σύλλογό του και μέσα στον προπονητικό χώρο μου κρέμασε μία φωτογραφία από πόζα του Β.Β. δίπλα στους μεγάλους πυγμάχους του παναθηναϊκού και όχι φωτογραφία με στολή πυγμάχου και συγκεκριμένα *δίπλα από τον μεγάλο πρωτοπυγμάχο και πρωταθλητή*, *αδελφικό φίλο Γιάννη Αϊδινιώτη*, που τώρα είναι και αυτός προπονητής στον ιστορικό αυτό σύλλογο.
 Κρίμα που δεν έχω μία φωτογραφία από τους αγώνες αυτούς με στολή πυγμάχου, γιατί τότε οι φωτογραφικές μηχανές για εμάς ήταν είδος πολυτελείας. Κάποιος θα έχει από τους θεατές, ας την δημοσιεύσει αν διαβάσει τα γραφόμενα, θα του ήμουν ευγνώμων.





_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον μεγάλο πρωταθλητη της πυγμαχίας Γιάννη Αϊδηνιώτη


_
*Έτσι ανέβασα την φήμη μου ένα σκαλί πιο πάνω και πέντε σκαλιά το Β.Β.  και με δέχτηκε και αυτή η οικογένεια των μεγάλων αθλητών του μποξ, όπως και οι αρσιβαρίστες και οι παλαιστές*, δηλαδή τα δυναμικά αθλήματα και μου πρότειναν να συνεχίσω το μπόξ στο σύλλογό τους και να με βάλουν στο σώμα της αστυνομίας, ή του λιμενικού , ή της πυροσβεστικής και να συνεχίσω αν ήθελα και το Β.Β. παράλληλα.
*Αλλά εγώ ΄΄αγρόν ηγόραζα΄΄που λέει και η λαϊκή παροιμία.*
Έτσι τελείωσε η στρατιωτική μου Οδύσσεια και μετά άρχισε η κοινωνική και συγχρόνως η αθλητική στο Β.Β.
 





_Αναμνηστικό δίπλωμα από τους πυγμαχικούς αγώνες στην Πάτρα

_

Μετά τους αγώνες του μποξ όπως σας είπα και πιο πάνω, γνωρίστηκα με τον πρωταθλητή Ελλάδος βαρέων-βαρών που υπηρετούσε κι αυτός την θητεία στην σωματική αγωγή , *τον Παύλο Χρυσίδη*,(τον οποίο μετά το στρατό τον έβαλαν στην αστυνομία, όπου τώρα είναι συνταξιούχος) 120 κιλά περίπου, στο ύψος μου, Κατερινιώτης με Ποντιακή καταγωγή και κεφάλα όσο ο σάκος του μποξ και χαμόγελο που φαινόταν όλα του τα δόντια πάνω-κάτω, τίμιο και καλόκαρδο παιδί, από φτωχή και αυτός οικογένεια, με γονείς όπως οι δικοί μου, μόνο που αυτοί αντί για αγρότες ήταν κτηνοτρόφοι.
*Ο Παυλάρας, έτσι τον αποκαλούσαν, ουδέποτε έχασε με νοκ άουτ*, για τέτοιο κεφάλι μιλάμε, ή βάραγες τον σάκο ή το κεφάλι του Παυλάρα ήταν το ίδιο, μόνο στα σημεία έχανε, αλλά κέρδιζε πάντα σχεδόν με νοκ άουτ. Τώρα καταλαβαίνετε, αν μάλωνε στο δρόμο που λέμε, χωρίς κανόνες, ισως είχε κανείς τύχη να σταθεί στα πόδια του!
Από την πρώτη στιγμή ταιριάξανε που λέμε τα χνώτα μας και γίναμε φίλοι αδελφικοί  ακόμη και σήμερα. Τον πάντρεψα και του βάφτισα και την πρωτότοκη κόρη του Ευμορφία.





_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, στα αριστερά διακρίνεται ο Παυλάρας και στα δεξιά ο φίλος μας ο Χρήστος, παλαιστής ελευθέρας

_

Θέλαμε σχεδόν 7 μήνες για να απολυθούμε και οι δύο, κάθε βράδυ σχεδόν όταν ο Παύλος δεν φύλαγε σκοπιά ή (δεν έκανε την σκοπιά άλλου που είχε οικονομική άνεση και πληρώνανε τότε μεγάλα ποσά οι μεγάλοι ποδοσφαιριστές για να διανυκτερεύσουν στα σπίτια τους) τον έπαιρνα εγώ στο δικό μου στου Φιλοπάππου και *κάθε πρωί ξημερώματα με ένα μηχανάκι (θα σας το δείξω σε φωτό) ανεβαίναμε σχεδόν σούζα από το βάρος του Παυλάρα πίσω, στον Διόνυσο* (εκεί είχε μεταφερθεί η σωματική αγωγή τότε, από τον Άγιο Κοσμά που ήταν πριν) για αναφορά και για να φάμε πρωινό και μεσημεριανό και μετά κάτω Αθήνα (εγώ σαν λοχίας είχα μόνο μια υπηρεσία περίπου κάθε 15 ημέρες, τις άλλες ελεύθερος)


Το ανέβασμα στον Διόνυσο επεισοδιακό, όταν βιαζόμασταν και ειδικά στις ανηφόρες, όταν ξεκινούσα με πρώτη, έχανα για λίγο την ισορροπία και το μηχανάκι ήταν πιο ελαφρύ και όταν κοιτούσα πίσω έβλεπα τον Παυλάρα στον δρόμο να μουτζώνει με πόδια και χέρια ανάσκελα και να γελάει μόνος του, γιατί είχε την κακή συνήθεια να μην με κρατά από την μέση που του έλεγα, γιατί  έλεγε θα μας παρεξηγήσουν, έβαζε λοιπόν τα χέρια του πίσω στην σέλα και το βάρος διπλασιαζόταν πίσω, αν υπήρχε τότε *YouTube* *και μας ανέβαζαν, θα είχαμε σίγουρα εκατομμύρια like.*

Και μυαλό ο Πόντιος δεν έβαζε από τις πτώσεις, ακόμη και από τρίκυκλο μηχανάκι έπεσε στην Πάτρα όταν ένας μακρινός μου θείος που παρακολουθούσε τους αγώνες μποξ, ήλθε να με δει και μου είπε πως ήταν ξάδελφος μακρινός με τον πατέρα μου και μας κάλεσε στο σπίτι του στην Πάτρα όπου έμενε με την γυναίκα του, για φαγητό και φιλοξενία. Όταν  ο Παυλάρας είδε το τρίκυκλο έσκασε στα γέλια, όταν του είπα να μπει στην καρότσα κι εγώ μπροστά με το θείο να τα λέμε, μου λέει εσύ πίσω, γιατί ντρέπεσαι του είπα; και κάθισε μπροστά , φτάνοντας στο ρολόι  στην κεντρική πλατεία (είχε την συνήθεια να μην κρατιέται)  και παίρνοντας ο θείος την στροφή της πλατείας, ο Παυλάρας από την φυγόκεντρο έφυγε και τον έχασε ο θείος από δίπλα του και εγώ τώρα τον μούτζωνα από την καρότσα και γίναμε θέαμα στην Πάτρα!….




_Το ηρωικό δίκυκλο με μηχανή από τρίκυκλο στο θάλαμο του στρατοπέδου


_

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος: Ο Έλληνας ”Θρύλος” του BodyBuilding σε μια συνέντευξη εφ’ ολης της ύλης στο AmfLife (Μέρος 7ο-Β)
**

Τότε στην Κυψέλη υπήρχαν δύο από τα διασημότερα Discoclub, στην πλατεία Αμερικής το Problem και η ξακουστή Quinda στην Φωκίωνος Νέγρη.*
Στην problem , ιδιοκτήτης της ήταν ένας πανύψηλος γεροδεμένος 35άρης με χέρια σαν κουπιά στο μήκος και σαν ρόπαλο στον πήχη και καρπό. Λάτρης του μποξ και πρώην και αυτός πυγμάχος ερασιτέχνης. Ανίκητος στο μπρά ντε φερ με όσους είχε βάλει που λέμε χέρι στον τεράστιο πάγκο της ντίσκο. Αυτός πάντα από την μέσα πλευρά είχε κερδίσει παλαιστές, αρσιβαρίστες, μπράντεφερς, μπόντιμπίλντερς και έβαζε και στοιχήματα.
Ένας φίλος (μακαρίτης τώρα, τον σκότωσαν έξω από το σπίτι του, φόβος και τρόμος στην νύχτα *Ο Δημήτρης Μανιαβός*, πατριωτάκι από το Αγρίνιο) είχαμε γνωριστεί στο γυμναστήριο του Κωστογλάκη πολύ πριν πάω φαντάρος και ήξερε όλα τα νυχτερινά στέκια της Αθήνας, μας πήρε ένα βράδυ εμένα και τον Παυλάρα να πάμε στην disco του *Ηλία Γεωργουλέα*, έτσι λεγόταν ο ιδιοκτήτης της problem και μας ρώτησε πόσα χρήματα είχαμε πάνω μας, ούτε για ποτό του είπαμε. Μου είπε πως είχε κλείσει στοίχημα με τον Ηλία για να παίξουμε μαζί μπράντεφερ, κανόνισε να χάσεις μου είπε!… του λέω τόσο σίγουρος είσαι για μένα;
*Τότε έκανα μπροστά του 120 κιλά κάμψεις δικεφάλων με λίγο κλέψιμο στην μέση, μου λέει θα σου δώσω τα μισά και είμαι σιγουρότατος.





Μου είπε πως είχε κλείσει στοίχημα με τον Ηλία για να παίξουμε μαζί μπράντεφερ, κανόνισε να χάσεις μου είπε!… του λέω τόσο σίγουρος είσαι για μένα;

*
11 η ώρα την νύχτα στην disco μαζεύτηκαν όλοι οι θαυμαστές του Ηλία και όλο το προσωπικό, ο Τζίμης, έτσι τον αποκαλούσαν, με συστήνει εμένα και τον Παυλάρα στον Ηλία είδε την παιδική μου φάτσα και *μου έσφιξε το χέρι τόσο δυνατά που νόμιζα ότι θα κολλούσαν τα δάχτυλά μου*, τέτοια χούφτα χεριού είχε και μετά χαιρέτησε το ίδιο τον Παυλάρα, μόνο που ο Παυλάρας είχε και αυτός χέρι κουπί και φάτσα σκληροτράχηλη σαν του Ηλία .
ο Ηλίας νόμιζε ότι θα παίξει με τον Παυλάρα ίσως και αυτή η δυναμική χειραψία (μάλλον για να μας σπάσει τον τσαμπουκά που λένε, όπως κάνουν οι μεγάλοι πυγμάχοι που κοιτιούνται άγρια και ας είναι αρνάκια από μέσα τους όπως ο Παυλάρας).όταν του είπε ο τζίμης ότι θα παίξει μαζί μου με είδε για εύκολο αντίπαλο, εγώ τότε ζύγιζα λόγω στρατού 95 κιλά αλλά όλα μυϊκά.
*Μου λέει, εγώ τον Κωστογλάκη τον έχω κερδίσει, του λέω και εγώ το ίδιο και ας μην είχα παίξει ποτέ μαζί του από σεβασμό και μόνο.*
Τα φώτα στο μπαρ άναψαν και στην υπόλοιπη αίθουσα χαμήλωσαν και σταμάτησε η μουσική για τον αγώνα και την αγωνία τόσο των θαυμαστών του Ηλία όσο και του ίδιου που φαινόταν αισιόδοξος και είχε και τον αέρα του πρωταθλητού, *αλλά βλέποντας και την δική μου άνεση και σχεδόν απάθεια όταν με ρώτησε από πια μεριά του πάγκου στο μπαρ θες να πας; Του είπα όπως σε βολεύει εσένα και πήγε από μέσα.



Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον Ηλία στην Disco*
Αφού ένας (κριτής) μας τοποθέτησε τα χέρια σε θέση, να έχουν τα χέρια την ίδια γωνία, μου έσφιξε δυνατά το χέρι μου και εγώ τον κοιτούσα στα μάτια ενώ ο Ηλίας είχε τον νου του στο χέρι μην του κλείσω την γωνία και να με αιφνιδιάσει(έτσι τους κατέβαζε όλους χωρίς καν να του προβάλουν αντίσταση λες και λύγιζε ένα ελατήριο και αυτό το επαναλάμβανε δύο τρεις φορές). Έτσι κι έγινε, μόλις ο κριτής άφησε το δικό του χέρι που κρατούσε τα δικά μας, εγώ δεν έκανα προσπάθεια να τον αιφνιδιάσω αλλά να κρατήσω αντίσταση και ο Ηλίας όρμησε με φόρα, *αλλά όσο κουνιέται ένας τοίχος, άλλο τόσο και το χέρι μου που ήταν λες και έπαθε αγκύλωση.*
*Προσπάθησε άλλες δύο τρείς φορές μέχρι που έκλεισε κι άλλο την γωνία και έβαλε και δύναμη πέφτοντας και με τον ώμο ολόκληρος πάνω μου. Πάλι το χέρι ακούνητο. Τα έχασε κι αυτός και οι θαυμαστές του και μου λέει, πάρε με εσύ και πριν τελειώσει του το κατεβάζω όπως κατέβαζε αυτός τους μέχρι τότε αντιπάλους του.*
Μου ζήτησε επανάληψη. Έγινε το ίδιο άλλες δύο φορές και μου είπε να αλλάξουμε θέσεις, να πάω εγώ μέσα από το μπαρ, αλλά το ίδιο και στο τέλος *μου λέει βάζουμε και αριστερό;* Αν και δεν είμαι αριστερόχειρας συμφώνησα, μου είπε ούτε και εγώ είμαι αλλά και έτσι τον ξανακέρδισα. Στο τέλος παραδέχτηκε την ήττα του, μου έσφιξε το χέρι, με αγκάλιασε και με φίλησε. μας κέρασε εμένα, τον Παύλο και τον Τζίμη και μας είπε όποτε θέλουμε να πηγαίνουμε ελευθέρας.
Του υποσχέθηκα ότι θα ξαναπαίξουμε γιατί σήμερα δεν ήταν η μέρα του και μπορεί να ήταν κουρασμένος. Με αγκάλιασε ξανά και είπε μπροστά σε όλους *”είσαι πολύ καλό και σεμνό παιδί”.*
Του είπα για τον Παυλάρα ότι αυτός είναι πρωταθλητής στο στοιχείο σου, το μποξ και του είπε έχω γάντια και σάκο στην αποθήκη, θέλω να έρθεις να γυμναστούμε και να φορέσουμε γάντια. Φύγαμε αργά το βράδυ και ο Τζίμης μου είπε ότι: δεν έβαλα στοίχημα με τον Ηλία αλλά με τον μπάρμαν τον *Νίκο Λυκάκο*(όνομα και πράμα, σκέτος λύκος ήταν, σαν να βλέπετε τον Τσαρλς Μπρόνσον μπάρμαν) και μου έδωσε τα μισά. Θα βγάζαμε με τον Παυλάρα τον μήνα άνετα!…
Μετά από μία εβδομάδα, μάθαμε ότι ένας ναρκομανής και νταής της νύχτας που είχε βγει πρόσφατα από τις φυλακές, πήγε στην ντίσκο και δεν πλήρωσε τον λογαριασμό του με αποτέλεσμα ο Ηλίας να του πει να μην ξαναπατήσει στο μαγαζί του και τον έσπρωξε να βγει έξω. Αυτός πρόβαλε αντίσταση, ο Ηλίας του έριξε ένα χαστούκι όχι μπουνιά και έπεσε κάτω, είπε στα γκαρσόνια βγάλτε τον έξω και γύρισε να φύγει, αυτός έβγαλε ένα στιλέτο και τον μαχαίρωσε στο αριστερό πλευρό και εξαφανίστηκε τρέχοντας. Ο Ηλίας γλύτωσε που λέμε από του χάρου τα δόντια. Πρώτη φορά συνέβη μας είπε, ΄όταν τον επισκεφτήκαμε στο νοσοκομείο εγώ , ο Παύλος και ο Τζίμης. φεύγοντας με φώναξε ιδιαιτέρως και μου είπε αν μπορώ εγώ με τον Παύλο να πηγαίναμε στο μαγαζί μέχρι να αναρρώσει ( τον Τζίμη δεν τον ήθελε γιατί ήταν οξύθυμος και φοβόταν για χειρότερα) για μία εβδομάδα πηγαίναμε, μέχρι που ήρθε ο Ηλίας. Το μαγαζί το βρήκε να δουλεύει όπως πριν. Του είπε το προσωπικό, γκαρσόν, μπάρμαν και d.j. κ.λ.π. 20 άτομα ότι ο Σπύρος είναι άψογος στα καθήκοντά του υπεύθυνου σε όλους τους τομείς.
Ο Ηλίας με ευχαρίστησε και μας έδωσε ένα αρκετά μεγάλο ποσό για εκείνη την εποχή για να βγάλουμε την υπόλοιπη θητεία μας πέρα όπως μας είπε. Μου πρότεινε όταν απολυθώ να με έχει υπεύθυνα και δεξί του χέρι, σε αυτό το νούμερο ένα club της Αθήνας.
Φυσικά μέχρι να απολυθούμε σχεδόν κάθε βράδυ στο club που παρέλασαν τότε από εκεί όλοι οι πρωταθλητές της σωματικής αγωγής όλων των αθλημάτων(είχε και ωραιότατα κοριτσάκια και φυσικά τα ποτά από τον Ηλία και μετέπειτα αδελφικό μου φίλο μέχρι και σήμερα, όλα κερασμένα λόγο πρώτα του ότι είμασταν στρατιώτες και μετά από σεβασμό και θαυμασμό στους πρωταθλητές.




_Ο Ηλίας Γεωργουλέας με τον αδελφό μου Κώστα Μπουρνάζο_


Γιατί ο Ηλίας είχε και αθλητικό πνεύμα και οικονομικά υπερευκατάστατος αφού η disco ήταν κάθε μέρα γεμάτη μέχρι τα σκαλοπάτια της εισόδου). Φυσικά τα μπράντεφερ επί μονίμου βάσεως. Κάποια φορά μετά από πολύ καιρό μου ζήτησε να ξαναβάλουμε. Δεν πρόβαλα αντίσταση και άφησα να με πάρει, όχι άνετα αλλά με δυσκολία για να φαίνεται ότι έκανα υπερπροσπάθεια να κρατηθώ. Έτσι έμεινε ικανοποιημένος λέγοντας πάντα ότι είμαστε ισοπαλία, αλλά απολυόμενος εγώ μετά το στρατό είχα σχεδόν μόνιμη δουλειά σαν αφεντικό(υπεύθυνος σε όλους τους τομείς) και με απολαβές την ημέρα όσα θα έπαιρνα στην οικοδομή για πέντε ημέρες.


Όταν ήρθε κάποτε ένα θηρίο και έβαλε με τον Ηλία μπράντεφερ και τον κέρδισε, με αρκετή αντίσταση από την πλευρά του Ηλία, μου λέει τότε: *βάλε εσύ με αυτόν γιατί ο τύπος είχε έρθει με συνοδεία και ο Ηλίας το είδε σαν προσβολή να φύγει έτσι με τον αέρα του νικητή.* Μετά από εμένα δεν τον είχε κερδίσει ποτέ κανείς, άρα ήξερε τις δυνατότητές μου και επειδή με έβλεπε σαν φίλο και αδελφό και όχι σαν υπάλληλο ή αντίπαλο πλέον, με παρότρυνε και με ενθάρρυνε ότι εσύ τον έχεις για πλάκα και βγήκε αληθινός.
*Έτσι αποκαταστάθηκε η φήμη μας.*
Σαν υπεύθυνος είχα την ελευθέρα βούληση να κερνάω εκεί που πρέπει και όταν πρέπει. Φυσικά όλοι οι πατριώτες είχαν ελεύθερη πρόσβαση μόνο που ανέφεραν το όνομά μου στην είσοδο του club που ήταν πάντα ελεγχόμενη(όπως και μετά ελευθέρας είχαν και στα γυμναστήριά μου). *Αν βρεθεί ένας να πει το αντίθετο και επώνυμα εδώ μέσα έστω και γραπτώς, τότε μην πιστεύετε τίποτα από όσα σας λέω!…*



*Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον Ηλία Γεωργουλέα

*
Μετά τον στρατό και για 2 ολόκληρα χρόνια, γυμναστική, δουλειά με πολύ άγχος και υπευθυνότητα, να κρατάω ισορροπίες από όλες τις παραξενιές της νύχτας και τις νοοτροπίες των θαμώνων, αφού δεν έπιναν πρωτεΐνες αλλά οινόπνευμα. Να μπαίνουν αρνάκια που βέλαζαν και να βγαίνουν με ουρλιαχτά λύκων *(γι’ αυτό λένε ότι η μέθη δεν προκαλεί ελαττώματα αλλά αποκαλύπτει χαρακτήρες)* . επειδή εγώ ήμουν διαυγέστατος, γιατί η εκτόνωσή μου ήταν στην γυμναστική και αυτών το βράδυ στα ποτά, είχα πλήρη έλεγχο της κατάστασης γιατί ενέπνεα σεβασμό και πάνω από όλα λόγο σωματικής διάπλασης και φόβο που φυλούσε τα έρημα, που λέμε και στο χωριό , αφού εκεί πλέον έγινε στέκι όλων των πρωταθλητών των δυναμικών αθλημάτων. *Έτσι ποτέ δεν άνοιξε μύτη που λέμε.*
Πήρα και τον αδελφό μου τον Κώστα εκεί και αρχίζαμε να μαζεύουμε χρήματα. Μέσα σε 2 χρόνια αγοράσαμε, όχι όργανα γυμναστικής, αλλά τόνους σίδερα και κυλοδοκούς. Τα μεταφέραμε στην Ηλιούπολη, τέρμα πάνω στον Υμηττό που είχε κλείσει ένα συνεργείο – σιδηρουργείο, λόγω συνταξιοδότησης του ιδιοκτήτη με τα απαραίτητα εργαλεία. Ο ιδιοκτήτης μας το παραχώρησε με την προϋπόθεση να του πληρώσουμε το ρεύμα για όσο καιρό χρησιμοποιούσαμε το χώρο και ότι θέλουμε στον ίδιο, αφού το εργαστήριο ΄ήταν δικό του, ιδιόκτητος χώρος.( Ας αναπαυτεί η ψυχή του κ. Παντελή).
Βλέποντας την θέλησή μας, την εργατικότητα και πάνω από όλα σαν μάστορας σιδηρουργός, θαύμασε την τέχνη και την εφαρμογή που είχα φροντίσει να μάθω πριν στις οικοδομές ( αν και το επάγγελμά μου ήταν ηλεκτρολόγος – μηχανολόγος) που τα εκατό τεμάχια των 6 μέτρων το καθένα και βάρος 20 κιλών μεταμορφωνόταν σε λειτουργικότατο, καλαίσθητο και ακριβείας μηχάνημα γυμναστικής για κάθε σημείο του σώματος, που το έφτιαχνα με τέτοιο μεράκι και υπομονή* ( γιατί δεν υπήρχαν μέτρα ή πατέντα για να έχω οδηγό, απλά από φωτογραφίες ξένων περιοδικών και ράβε ξήλωνε τα έφτιαξα τέλεια σε λειτουργικότητα και τα θαυμάζουν ακόμη και σήμερα που υπάρχουν στο ιστορικό πλέον και μουσειακό γυμναστήριο στην οδό Τροίας 28 στην Κυψέλη)* που όταν τέλειωνα το κάθε όργανο φανταζόμουν π.χ. ότι τα πόδια μου θα γίνουν σαν Κρητικές παντελόνες φουσκωτά, όπως και έγιναν μετά.





_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον αδελφό του Κώστα εν ώρα εργασίας_



Έτσι ο κος Παντελής όχι δεν μας πήρε στο τέλος χρήματα για ενοίκιο , αλλά σχεδόν κάθε μεσημέρι μας έφερνε με την γυναίκα του την κα Τούλα από φαγητά μέχρι και επιδόρπια, για να κάνουμε όπως έλεγε και ένα διάλειμμα, γιατί μας είχε απορροφήσει τόσο πολύ η δημιουργικότητα, που με το ένα χέρι τρώγαμε και με το άλλο δουλεύαμε.

Το κοντινότερο μπακάλικο που είχε από εκεί που είμασταν στο βουνό ήταν στα δύο χιλιόμετρα. *Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τα λόγια του κυρ Παντελή : Κουράγιο Σπύρο μου και όλη αυτή η κούραση όταν τελειώσετε θα ξεχαστεί*, έχω δουλέψει πολύ και εγώ στη ζωή μου, έτσι δεν είναι Τούλα ; έλεγε μπροστά στη γυναίκα του όταν μας έβλεπε σχεδόν εξαντλημένους και άυπνους. Μας έδινε θάρρος να μην βιαζόμαστε , το εργαστήριο είναι δικό μας, δεν φεύγει από εδώ, καθίστε όσο θέλετε….

Όπως και δεν θα ξεχάσω και την ατάκα τότε του Σπυράκου ( *που έχω από τότε βοηθό μου μέχρι σήμερα στο γυμναστήριο* ) παίρνανε μαζί με τον αδερφό μου τον Κώστα το όργανο και το τοποθετούσαν στην άκρη του εργαστηρίου σαν έκθεση , να το βλέπουμε από μακριά και να το θαυμάζουμε, κλείνοντας το ένα μάτι από την υπερπροσπάθεια να πει : *Γρήγορα , έλα παραδόθηκε και αυτό πάμε στο επόμενο.




Μαζί με τον Σπυράκο σε διάλειμμα




Στα δεξιά ο Κώστας Μπουρνάζος σε δοκιμαστική λειτουργικότητα

*
Έτσι χαρά, εργασία, δημιουργία και πάνω από όλα σωματική κούραση μέχρι εξαντλήσεως, γιατί ψυχικά αποθέματα υπήρχαν τεράστια.
*Ωράριο; 10 βράδυ μέχρι 3 τα ξημερώματα εγώ και ο αδερφός μου ντυμένοι στην πένα που λέμε, στην Πλατεία Αμερικής στην ντίσκο, 4 περίπου στου Φιλοπάππου*
( νοικιάσαμε τότε το διπλανό υπόγειο διαμέρισμα , με δύο υπνοδωμάτια , που το ένα το κάναμε γυμναστήριο με τα παλιά όργανα, συν 200 κιλά και δύο μπάρες σιδερένιες με αλτήρες και πριν φύγουμε για την Ηλιούπολη με το μπόμπο μηχανάκι στις 10 το πρωί, κάναμε και μιάμιση περίπου ώρα γυμναστική να διατηρούμε το σώμα σε φόρμα και δωδεκάμισι περίπου το αργότερο στο εργαστήριο.
Εγώ και ο Κώστας δουλεύαμε οι δυο μας ( περιμέναμε το Σπυράκο που έφερνε τότε μαζί του ένα φίλο του που δουλεύανε στο ξενοδοχείο Αστέρα Βουλιαγμένης σαν υδραυλικοί , τον αγαπητό φίλο *Δημήτρη Νικίδη* που μέχρι και σήμερα διατηρούμε οικογενειακές σχέσεις).

Αυτοί ερχόντουσαν κατευθείαν από τη δουλειά μετά τις 3 το απόγευμα και φεύγαμε όλοι μαζί μετά τις 8 το βράδυ , για να προλάβουμε να πλυθούμε και να ντυθούμε για την νυχτερινή δουλειά εγώ και ο Κώστας.




_Στην ιστορική Κουίντα με τον ιδιοκτήτη Κο Μπάμπη


_



_Στην είσοδο της Κουίντας. Δεύτερος από δεξιά ο φίλος του Σπύρου Δημήτρης Νικίδης
_

Αυτό το εξοντωτικό πρόγραμμα κράτησε περίπου έξι μήνες , μέχρι να τα τελειώσουμε όλα και να ενοικιάσουμε ένα υπόγειο χώρο 100 τ.μ. κοντά στου Φιλοπάππου όπου τα μεταφέραμε όλα εκεί και τα τοποθετήσαμε εκθεσιακά.
*Ο πρώτος που τα είδε συναρμολογημένα και τοποθετημένα σαν να ήταν εκθεσιακός χώρος ήταν ο χρυσός Ολυμπιονίκης Στέλιος Μηγιάκης* . Είχαν έρθει μαζί με τον παιδικό μου φίλο *Πέτρο Κατσικαρέλη* , που ο Πέτρος τα έβλεπε εν ώρα κατασκευής, αλλά δεν τα είχε δει βαμμένα και ταπετσαρισμένα. Εκτός από το θαυμασμό και την απορία , ο Στέλιος δεν πίστευε αυτό που έβλεπε μπροστά του λέγοντας μου ότι τέτοια όργανα δεν είχε ούτε και ο Εθνικός Σύλλογος που γυμναζόντουσαν τότε οι αρσιβαρίστες και οι παλαιστές και μου λέει δίνοντας την ευχή του ( γιατί ο Στέλιος είναι πολύ θρησκευόμενος) άντε και παγκόσμιος και η ευχή του έπιασε.
Βρισκόμαστε στα μέσα του 1983 , τα όργανα στην αποθήκη – έκθεση, περιμένοντας να βρω χώρο στην Κυψέλη και να μαζέψω χρήματα για να φτιάξω το χώρο του γυμναστηρίου που χρειάστηκα πάλι μετά άλλους 3 μήνες προσωπικής δουλειάς με τον ίδιο ρυθμό για να στηθεί όπως το βλέπετε σήμερα . Δεν μπήκε μέσα ούτε ένα συνεργείο, όλα μόνοι μας , μέχρι και στρώσιμο μοκέτας.


Το απίστευτο κι όμως αληθινό είναι ότι πριν βρω χώρο για το γυμναστήριο, έκανε τότε για δεύτερη συνεχή χρονιά στην Θεσσαλονίκη η εφημερίδα « Τα σπορ του Βορρά » με προτροπή του *ραδιοφωνικού-τηλεοπτικού παρουσιαστή και παραγωγού της ΕΡΤ 3 Λευτέρη Κογκαλίδη*, λάτρη του Β.Β. , το *MISTER ΒΟΡΕΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΣ* , στο πολυτελέστατο ξενοδοχείο *ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ* *με προσκάλεσαν σαν πρόεδρο κριτικής επιτροπής και GUESTSTAR της βραδιάς* με ένα τέτοιο ποσό αμοιβής που θα έπρεπε για να το μαζέψω να δουλεύαμε μαζί με τον Κώστα άλλους 6μήνες.




_Η βράβευση από τον Κο Λευτέρη Κογκαλίδη

_



_Και από την σταρ Βόρειος Ελλάς Μεταξία Δέλιου μετά το γκεστ

_
Τα χρήματα τα άφησα στον αδερφικό φίλο και συναθλητή από την Θεσσαλονίκη , που βγήκε πρώτος στην υψηλή κατηγορία εκείνη την βραδιά και τρίτος στην γενική κατάταξη , *Ηλία Παγιανίδη* , να μου αγοράσει μοκέτα για 230 τ.μ. .( τόσο έφταναν τα χρήματα από ένα εργοστάσιο χοντρικής πώλησης) για το γυμναστήριο που δεν είχα ακόμα βρει το χώρο.




_Ο αδελφικός φίλος του Σπύρου, Ηλίας την στιγμή της απονομής_


Μου είπε ο Ηλίας *« αυτό δεν το έχω δει και ακούσει ποτέ μου στα χρονικά »*, του λέω πάρτα τώρα που είναι τα χρήματα μαζεμένα γιατί άμα αρχίσω προετοιμασία για κανένα Πανευρωπαικο Αγώνα δεν βλέπω να ανοίγω γυμναστήριο και θα μείνω μου φαίνεται μόνιμος στην νύχτα.
Τότε πήρα μεταγραφή από την problem της πλατείας Αμερικής στην Quinda της Φωκίωνος Νέγρη, που η απόσταση από το ένα club στο άλλο ήταν μία ευθεία 300 περίπου μέτρα και ενδιάμεσα το αστυνομικό τμήμα Κυψέλης.
Ο Μπάμπης, ο ιδιοκτήτης της Quinda ήταν κολλητός φίλος με τον Ηλία της Problem και αποφάσισαν μεταξύ τους για την απόσπασή μου από κοινού, λόγο του ότι η Quinda ήταν το πιό glamour στέκι των Αθηνών όλων των επωνύμων και ο Μπάμπης ήθελε υπεύθυνο με εμφάνιση και ευγένεια, που την εκτίμησε στο πρόσωπό μου, με δέλεαρ το διπλάσιο ποσό που έπαιρνα στον Ηλία.
Ο Ηλίας μου έδωσε την ευχή του και την συμβουλή του ότι εκεί, ξέχασε μπράντεφερ και στέκι πρωταθλητών. Θα μαζέψω χρήματα του είπα και θα ανοίξω γυμναστήριο και θα αποχωρήσω από την νύχτα, θα ασχοληθώ με τον πρωταθλητισμό και το γυμναστήριό μου που ήταν όνειρο ζωής για μένα.
*Τον Δεκέμβριο του 1983 και συγκεκριμένα 12 του μηνός, στην γιορτή μου, έκανα τα εγκαίνια στην οδό Τροίας 28 που διατηρώ ακόμη και σήμερα, αφού αγόρασα μετά από πάρα πολλά χρόνια και το χώρο για να μείνει για πάντα όπως ήταν και είναι και τώρα, με τα ίδια χειροποίητα και ιστορικά όργανα.




*
_Οικογενειακή φωτογραφία στο εγκαίνια του γυμναστηρίου του Σπύρου_












_Ο Κώστας Μπουρνάζος με θαυμάστριες


_



_Ο Κώστας και ο Σπυράκος οικοδεσπότες


_




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον φίλο Ίνδαλμα και συναθλητή Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα

_







_Παρόν ήταν και οι 2 μεγάλοι αντίπαλοι του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου Τάσος Μώρος και Δημήτρης Γκιουλέας


_

*Από εκεί παρέλασαν όλοι οι μεγάλοι μετέπειτα Έλληνες πρωταθλητές του Β.Β., παλαιστές, μποξέρ, αθλητές στίβου και όλος ο καλλιτεχνικός κόσμος της showbiz.*
Χρειάζομαι έναν τόμο για να σας πω όλους αυτούς που βλέπετε στην t.v., έναν ακόμη με φωτογραφίες και άλλον ένα, αυτά που είδαν τα μάτια μου και άκουσαν τα αυτιά μου.
*Τέτοιο ενεργειακό πεδίο, σε έναν υπόγειο χώρο 220 τ.μ. που είναι όσο τα αποδυτήρια των σύγχρονων σήμερα γυμναστηρίων.*
*Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει μέχρι σήμερα χώρος, μετά από τόσα χρόνια , λειτουργίας ανελλιπώς από 10π.μ.-10μ.μ.*
Από αυτόν τον μικρό υπόγειο χώρο, εκτοξεύτηκα στα πέρατα του κόσμου μετά σαν αθλητής και έβγαλα την ζωή πέρα αξιοπρεπώς, παρόλα όσα ακούγονταν κατά καιρούς για μένα από κακόβουλους, φαρμακόγλωσσους, ζηλόφθονους, κακεντρεχείς και φαντασιόπληκτους, για προστασίες και ένα σωρό άλλες αρετές της παρανομίας, που ουδεμία σχέση είχα και έχω με την νύχτα πέρα από αυτά που σας εξομολογήθηκα και αποκάλυψα για πρώτη φορά δημόσια στη ζωή μου, αφού *΄καθαρός ουρανός, αστραπές δεν φοβάται΄* και ο χρόνος φανερώνει τους πάντες και τα πάντα, γι’ αυτό ποτέ δεν έδινα σημασία στα κουτσομπολιά και στους φαντασμένους τόσα χρόνια αφού ουδέποτε έχω πατήσει την πόρτα δικαστηρίου ή αστυνομικού τμήματος, εκτός από το 7οΚυψέλης μόνο για αλλαγή ταυτότητας λόγω Ευρωπαϊκής ένωσης και το γνήσιο της υπογραφής μου και μόνο μία φορά για διευκρίνηση ενός γεγονότος.
*Θα σας αναφέρω και ένα αστείο για μένα περιστατικό που ειπώθηκε από μητέρα φίλου μου ευκατάστατου που συνέβη στην Αμφιλοχία* πριν από μερικά χρόνια.
Καθόμουν και απολάμβανα ολομόναχος το καφεδάκι μου στην καφετέρια του *Πριόβολου* , περνούσε αυτός και με χαιρέτησε με την μητέρα του από απέναντι, η μητέρα του μόνο με λοξοκοίταξε, μάλλον από απαξίωση και είπε στον γιο της που ήλθε μετά και μου το είπε με έκπληξη!
*Ξέρεις τι είπε η μάνα μου που σε είδε σε αυτή την άνετη και ανέμελη στάση που ήσουν και σε βλέπαμε από μακριά;*
Ντρέπομαι αλλά θα στο πω, γιατί ξέρω πως δεν τα παίρνεις στα σοβαρά.΄΄κοίτα το κοπρόσκυλο πως κάθεται !…΄΄ του είπα: φαντάσου τι έχει ακούσει η γυναικούλα για μένα και του είπα για την κρίση που βγάζουμε όλοι μας και ας μην έχουμε ιδίαν γνώση για τον καθένα, απλά μορφοποιούμε και υιοθετούμε γνώμες άλλων. Ότι και να πεις στην μάνα σου, δεν αλλάζει γνώμη, παρόλο που με γνώρισε όταν είχε πεθάνει ο πατέρας σου και άλλαξε για λίγο, πάνω στον πόνο έφτασε για λίγο στην συμπόνοια και την κατανόηση, αλλά μετά φαίνεται την κυρίευσε ο φόβος της μοναξιάς και ξέσπασε πάνω μου, γιατί καθρεφτίστηκε η μοναξιά της στην δική μου μοναχικότητα και όπως είπαμε έχει μεγάλη διαφορά. Γιατί η μοναχικότητα κρύβει ανεμελιά και ξεγνοιασιά , είναι πέρα από σκέψεις, ανύπαρκτα προβλήματα και φόβους, είναι στο εδώ και τώρα και απολαμβάνει την στιγμή.
Πάντως η δική μου η μαμά, δεν ήξερε και ποτέ της δεν έμαθε μπάνιο και τι θα πει η λέξη καλοκαιρινές διακοπές μέχρι τα 55 χρόνια της, όπως και ο πατέρας μου (που ήξερε η δικιά του που δεν χρειάστηκε να εργαστεί γιατί ήταν αρκετά πλούσιοι τότε, αλλά ο καιρός έχει γυρίσματα και μάλιστα άσχημα), γιατί μετά τους απάλλαξα από τον αγροτικό μόχθο και όχι μόνο αλλά και από τις υποχρεώσεις απέναντι στα αδέλφια μου.
Από την στιγμή που τελείωναν το δημοτικό τα έπαιρνα εγώ μαζί μου στην Αθήνα, πρώτα τον Κώστα και μετά το 1984 τον Παναγιώτη, αφού είχαμε ανοίξει πλέον τρία γυμναστήρια και μπορούσαμε να ζούμε όλοι με άνεση και αξιοπρεπώς σαν οικογένεια.
Τα αδέλφια μου ποτέ δεν τα είδα σαν αδέλφια, αλλά σαν παιδιά μου και είμαι υπερήφανος που μπόρεσαν και δεν μπήκαν στο τρυπάκι του ανταγωνισμού και της σύγκρισης, αλλά ακολούθησαν τον αθλητισμό μέχρι εκεί που τους το επέτρεπε η φύση τους και οι δυνατότητές τους. Τώρα ζουν με τις οικογένειές τους αξιοπρεπώς, με τις δικές τους δυνατότητες που απέκτησαν μέσα από τον αθλητισμό και την αθλητική παιδεία.
Γιατί τα παιδιά παραδειγματίζονται από αυτά που βλέπουν και όχι από αυτά που ακούνε και τους λέμε.
Δεν πρέπει να βγάζουμε αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα για κανέναν βλέποντας μόνο το παρών και παραβλέποντας το παρελθόν του καθενός. Γι αυτό μεγάλη μπουκιά να τρως, μεγάλη λέξη να μην ξεστομίζεις βλέποντας μόνο την απόλαυση των μόχθων μετά από τόσα χρόνια κόπων και στερήσεων και σου φαίνετε για κοπροσκύλιασμα. Γιατί όντως υπάρχουν κοπρόσκυλα και μάλιστα πολλά, αλλά ξέρουν να κρύβονται καλά πίσω από μαλαγανιές και φτηνές δικαιολογίες, μέσα σε φανταστικές ιστορίες και θεωρίες που εντυπωσιάζουν το νου του αφελή, που ενώ βλέπουν ότι η πράξη άλλα δείχνει αλλά αυτός άλλα πιστεύει, όχι αυτό που βλέπει αλλά αυτό που του χαϊδεύουν τα αυτιά. Γι αυτό λένε: από αυτά που βλέπεις, να πιστεύεις τα μισά και από αυτά που ακούς τίποτα.






_Ο Σπύρος με τον μεγάλο αντίπαλό του στο μπρα ντε φερ Ηλία Γεωργουλέα


_

*Όλοι αυτοί που έχω αναφέρει είναι όλοι εν ζωή και διατηρώ σχέσεις φιλίας και κουμπαριάς μέχρι και τώρα*,που κοντεύω την συνταξιοδότηση και με αναφέρουν όλοι σαν παράδειγμα ήθους και αξιοπρέπειας με αυτά που ακούν και βλέπουν στις δραματικές και σοκαρίστηκες ειδήσεις της t.v. και του τύπου.(που για μένα όλα αυτά είναι αναμενόμενα, λόγω ημερομηνίας λήξης, απλά δεν ξέρω τον τόπο και το χρόνο που θα συμβεί το μοιραίο.)
Επίσης πριν αρκετά χρόνια και ενώ παραθέριζα στην Αμφιλοχία καλοκαίρι ,κάνοντας μπάνιο στην πλαζ, με πλησιάζει ένας ηλικιωμένος κύριος και μου λέει: εσύ δεν είσαι ο Σπύρος ο Μπουρνάζος που έχεις το γυμναστήριο στην οδό Τροίας; Ναι του απαντώ και μου συστήθηκε, λέγομαι Παππάς και είμαι από τα Σαρδίνινα συνταξιούχος και χρόνια διοικητής ασφαλείας στο 7οαστυνομικό τμήμα Κυψέλης στην Θύρας. Μου είπε, επειδή ακουγόντουσαν πολλά για σένα τότε, είχα στείλει στο γυμναστήριό σου και γράφτηκαν δικοί μου άνθρωποι και παρακολουθούσαν τα πάντα και τους πάντες. Είσαι πολύ καλό παιδί και όλοι μου είχαν πει τα καλύτερα για σένα. Τον ευχαρίστησα για τα καλά του λόγια και πάνω απ΄όλα που είχα και προστασία εν άγνοιά μου και αυτόπτες μάρτυρες. Επίσης του είπα, είχα ακούσει το όνομά σας γιατί το αναφέρανε όλοι στην νύχτα και ήσασταν ο φόβος και ο τρόμος για τους παράνομους και ειδικά για τις λέσχες. Πέραν χρηματισμού ή γνωριμιών, ακόμη και πατριωτών, όπως μου είχε πει κάποτε ο *Κώστας Σιαφάκας* ότι στο 7ο είναι ένας πατριώτης διοικητής ασφαλείας, πως και δεν σε φώναξε και του είπα τι να με κάνει αφού δεν έχω λέσχες ούτε μαγαζιά στην νύχτα, ούτε που τον ξέρω τον άνθρωπο, δεν τον έχω δει ποτέ μου ούτε και τον διοικητή τμήματος. Εύχομαι να είναι καλά ο κος Παππάς, έχω να τον δω από τότε.
*Όσο για την νύχτα της παρανομίας και για αυτούς που βγάζαν το (μεροκάματο) του φόβου και του τρόμου*,* έτσι το έχω ονομάσει με αυτά που έβλεπα, ο μέσος όρος ζωής τους, όπως υπολόγισα, ήταν περίπου για όλους τα 35 νεανικά τους χρόνια.*
*Πάντα τους συμβούλευα όλους μηδενός εξαιρουμένου από τους εκλιπόντες, ότι σε αυτόν τον κλάδο υπάρχει ημερομηνία λήξεως και ότι ΄΄αυτή η στάνη, αυτό το τυρί βγάζει΄΄η απόφαση και η ελευθέρα βούληση δική σας, όπως και η ζωή σας.*
Η μόνη λέξη που μπορώ να εκφράσω, είναι απλά κρίμα, γιατί όλοι αυτοί ξεκίνησαν με άλλα όνειρα και στόχους (γιατί δεν ήταν γεννημένοι που λέμε κακοποιοί) , τους ήξερα όλους από τα πρώτα βήματά τους, με σεβόντουσαν και με άκουγαν αλλά η συνήθεια , το εύκολο χρήμα και η κολακεία από τους ραδιούργους και πονηρούς που τους φούσκωναν τα μυαλά, ήταν πιο δυνατή γιατί φουσκώνει το εγώ και χάνεται η διαύγεια της λογικής και της συνείδησης.

*Συνεχίζεται…..

Πηγή*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος: Ο Έλληνας ”Θρύλος” του BodyBuilding σε μια συνέντευξη εφ’ ολης της ύλης στο AmfLife (Μέρος 8ο -Α)


**Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος*

Όπως σας είπα και πιο πάνω, *στις 12 Δεκεμβρίου 1983*, και συγκεκριμένα στην γιορτή μου του Αγίου Σπυρίδωνος, έκανα τα εγκαίνια του πρώτου γυμναστηρίου μου στην οδό Τροίας 28 στην Κυψέλη. Ο κόσμος, η προσέλευση στα εγκαίνια, πέραν των προσδοκιών μου και οι εγγραφές ακόμη και από αυτούς που δεν είχαν καμία σχέση από γυμναστική, πέραν κάθε περιγραφής.






Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος: η προσέλευση στα εγκαίνια, πέραν των προσδοκιών


Ωστόσο εγώ έπρεπε τα βράδια να εκπληρώνω και τις υποχρεώσεις μου στο νυχτερινό club την *Quinta* και ο αδελφός μου ο Κώστας, που τον άφησα αντικαταστάτη μου στην *Problem*. Γιατί αφενός μεν δεν μπορούσαμε να τους αφήσουμε τους φίλους και εργοδότες μας εκτεθειμένους και ξεκρέμαστους που λέμε, αφού υπολόγιζαν σε εμάς και εμείς εκτιμήσαμε την συμπεριφορά τους και την οικονομική βοήθεια που μας προσέφεραν, μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί το όνειρό μας να ανοίξουμε το γυμναστήριο. *Αφετέρου δεν περιμέναμε τέτοια προσέλευση πελατών*, που από την άλλη μέρα 10 το πρωί με 10 το βράδυ, δεν προλαβαίναμε να δείχνουμε και να καθοδηγούμε τους αθλούμενους και συγχρόνως να γυμναζόμαστε και εμείς.
*Η σωματική κούραση και εξάντληση έφτασε στα όρια της υπερκόπωσης*, αλλά τα ψυχικά αποθέματα αστείρευτα, συν το ότι *σε 2 μήνες ξεχρεώσαμε τους πάντες και τα πάντα*.



_O Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε προπόνηση

_

_
_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με μικρούς θαυμαστές που τον είχαν σαν πρότυπο
_
_
Αυτό μας έδωσε την οικονομική άνεση να μεταφερθούμε από το υπόγειο του Φιλοπάππου σε τριάρι διαμέρισμα απέναντι από το γυμναστήριο, στον τέταρτο όροφο, που μας φάνηκε βίλα υπερπολυτελείας.
Το ευτύχημα ήταν ότι το σπίτι ήταν δίπλα στο γυμναστήριο και στις νυχτερινές  δουλειές μας .
Ο χρόνος τώρα ήταν με το μέρος μας και με μια υπερπροσπάθεια τα καταφέρναμε όλα. Έτσι μας πήγε για άλλους 7 μήνες μέχρι που έκλεισαν τα clubs για καλοκαίρι και μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο, βρήκαμε φίλους καλούς που μας αντικατέστησαν και είμασταν όλοι ευτυχισμένοι και ευγνώμονες και πάνω απ΄όλα φίλοι και αδέλφια για πάντα και με τον Ηλία στην Problem και με τον Μπάμπη στην Quinda. Ήρθαν και αυτοί στο γυμναστήριο για να σφίξουν τις κορμάρες τους και να κάνουν αποτοξίνωση από τα “ξύδια”, όπως έλεγαν τα ποτά που έπιναν το βράδυ, με την εκλογίκευση ότι σαν αφεντικά έπρεπε να πίνουν τα κερασμένα και όχι ότι η συνήθεια τους έγινε δεύτερη φύση.
*Και εμένα με κερνούσαν αλλά έπινα χυμούς και cocktail φρούτων και όλοι με κορόιδευαν, λέγοντάς μου ότι οι άνδρες πίνουν ποτά, συμπληρώνοντάς τους  όμως, εγώ : τσιγάρα, χασίσια, κόκες κ.λ.π.* (για να ξεχνούν τον πόνο που έλεγε και ο Χατζηχρήστος στον Ζήκο).
Μπράβο, αυτός είναι ο ανδρισμός και πάνω απ΄όλα διαύγεια και νηφαλιότητα, να μην ξέρεις που πατάς , που βρίσκεσαι και τι τσαμπουνάς όλη την νύχτα.
Αυτό το θεωρούσαν High, ενώ εμείς που πίναμε κάπου και που κανένα ποτάκι,  χωρίς να μας πίνει αυτό, ξενέρωτοι.
*Τέλος πάντων, εμένα και τον αδελφό μου η νύχτα μας έχασε για πάντα.* Μόνο σε γιορτές, γενέθλια και εγκαίνια μας έβλεπαν. Μας  κέρδισε η μέρα με τα γυμναστήριά μας και την άθλησή μας.





_Με τις καλές μου φίλες γυμνάστριες και συνεργάτιδες στην τηλεόραση Ελεένη Πετρουλάκη και Έλλη Αγγελιδάκη στα εγκαίνια τις MLO_


*Έτσι η περίοδος της «κόλασης» πέρασε και άνοιξαν ξανά οι πύλες του επίγειου «παράδεισου».*


Ανάλογα πως βλέπει κανείς την ζωή και πως εκτιμάει τα αγαθά που προσφέρονται, μετά από κόπο, πόνο, ιδρώτα και άπειρα εμπόδια μέχρι να φτάσεις και να εκπληρώσεις αυτό που κάποτε ήταν όνειρο ζωής. Πολλοί έχουν περάσει και χειρότερες καταστάσεις, αλλά μετά ξέχασαν. Τους  έφαγε η απληστία, η λαιμαργία, η ματαιοδοξία και αυτό λέγεται αγνωμοσύνη και αχαριστία, απέναντι πρώτα στον εαυτό τους και μετά στη ζωή και τον θεό.
Γι΄αυτό η αχαριστία λένε ότι είναι ο χειρότερος και ασφαλέστερος εχθρός, και είναι, αλλά  όχι μόνο από τους ευεργετηθέντες αχάριστους ανθρώπους, αλλά και εμείς που είμαστε  οι ευεργετηθέντες από τον θεό.
Αυτό κι αν είναι η μεγαλύτερη αμαρτία και αχαριστία και γι΄αυτό οι άνθρωποι δεν χαίρονται με αυτά που κάποτε επιθυμούσαν και ήταν όνειρο ζωής, αλλά λυπούνται γι αυτά που έχουν οι άλλοι *και αρχίζουν τα πάθη να αναδύονται ένα –  ένα: σύγκριση, ζήλια, εγωισμός, φιλοδοξία, ματαιοδοξία και αρχηγός το εγώ.*
*Άντε μετά βγες από εκεί και απόλαυσε αυτά που θα αποκτήσεις στο μέλλον και χάσε το σήμερα και την ζωή για πάντα και πάνω απ΄όλα τον εαυτό σου.





*
*Με την σταρ Ελλάς 1983, Σία Φαράκη σε επίδειξη μόδας


**


*
_Βράβευση του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου από την Ελένη Φιλίνη για τις επιτυχίες του στο B.B στο εξωτερικό

_

Όλοι λένε, αν είχα τα πλούτη του τάδε, θα καθόμουν και θα γλεντούσα την ζωή χειμώνα – καλοκαίρι. Το να κάθεσαι όμως, είναι τέχνη και ελάχιστη την γνωρίζουν αυτή την τέχνη του να κάθεσαι και να απολαμβάνεις ( θα μου πείτε την γνωρίζουν οι τεμπέληδες,  αλλά υποφέρουν από ανία, βαρεμάρα, ελπίδα ότι κάτι θα αλλάξει ως δια μαγείας και βροχή τρελών σκέψεων και φαντασίωση εικονικής πραγματικότητας) δεν λέω να μην είσαι μετά εργατικός και δημιουργικός, αλλά απόλαυσε και τους κόπους σου. Γιατί ο χρόνος δεν είναι μόνο χρήμα, είναι και εναντίον της ζωής.

*Από την ώρα που γεννιέσαι, το ρολόι μετράει αντίστροφα και γρήγορα χωρίς να ξέρεις πόσο υπόλοιπο χρόνο έχεις στην διάθεσή σου.*


*Είμαστε θνητοί και όχι αθάνατοι.!*

Γνώρισα πάρα πολλούς στην νυχτερινή Αθήνα που είχαν τόσα χρήματα από κληρονομιές ή από τους γονείς τους, που από την μη δημιουργία ή έστω  απασχόληση, έφτασαν να τους καταπιεί η ανία μέσα από την ασυδοσία και μετά η παράνοια από τις καταχρήσεις αφού δεν τους γέμιζε η ζωή με τίποτα και από τίποτα. Αυτή και αν είναι κόλαση και όχι απόλαυση , αν δεν είσαι εργατικός ή δημιουργικός.






_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με την Σία Φαράκη, την Κάτια Κουκίδου σταρ Ελλάς 1979, τον εκδότη περιοδικών και καλλιστείων Τάκη Κουβελιώτη σε κριτική επιτροπή

_

Τώρα εγώ και ο αδελφός μου ο Κώστας που οι χειρωνακτικές εργασίες τέλειωσαν, είχαμε οικονομική άνεση και χρόνο ατελείωτο, στο γυμναστήριό μας,
αρχίσαμε μία προετοιμασία αγωνιστική, χωρίς κάποιο στόχο για το 1984, άνευ προηγουμένου. 

Πρωί – απόγευμα προπόνηση για να συμπληρώσουμε τον χαμένο αλλά δημιουργικό χρόνο. 

Αλλάζοντας η διάθεσή μου από πληρότητα και ικανοποίηση, άλλαξε και το σώμα μου, όχι μόνο από την γυμναστική αλλά και από ψυχική ευφορία.

 Όλα τα εμπόδια που μου έκλειναν τον δρόμο, έφυγαν δια μαγείας και όχι μόνο έφυγαν , άνοιξαν διάπλατα και όλοι οι δρόμοι προς την επιτυχία πέρα από τα Ελληνικά σύνορα.




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε προετοιμασία για αγώνες σε αναμνηστική φωτό με μελλοντικούς πρωταθλητές

_



_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε προετοιμασία για αγώνες σε αναμνηστική φωτό με μελλοντικούς πρωταθλητές

_Την εποχή εκείνη στην Ελλάδα και πριν αναγνωριστεί το Β.Β. σαν άθλημα από την Γενική Γραμματεία Αθλητισμού, υπήρχαν 2 Ομοσπονδίες που η κάθε μία εκπροσωπούσε τις αντίστοιχες Παγκόσμιες. Η μία ήταν η I.F.B.B.  που πρόεδρός της μέχρι το 1983 ήταν ο *κ. Σταύρος Τριανταφυλλίδης* *( αυτός που με πήρε στην Αμερική)* και η άλλη η W.A.B.B.A που πρόεδρός της  ήταν ο *κ. Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας* (ο προηγούμενος πρόεδρος από τον Σταύρο στην  I.F.B.B και μετά πρόεδρος της  W.A.B.B.A στην Ελλάδα και αντιπρόεδρος στον κόσμο).
Ο κ. *Ανδρέας* είχε το ιστορικό και μοναδικό κατάστημα στην στοά της Πανεπιστημίου, το επονομαζόμενο Αθλητής και το πρώτο περιοδικό που εκδόθηκε πάνω στο Β.Β., το *Άδωνις*, που μετά την μεταγραφή του στην *W.A.B.B.A* το ονόμασε *Αθλητής*.





Η μετακίνησή του  από την προεδρία της  I.F.B.B. στην W.A.B.B.A, έγινε για καθαρά οικονομικούς και φιλόδοξους στόχους. Ήταν εργατικός, μορφωμένος (μιλούσε 5 γλώσσες) αγαπούσε το Β.Β. , είχε που λέμε τρέλα




_Ο κ. Ανδρέας μαζί με Steve Reeves και Kennedy_


Η φιλοδοξία του όμως και η ματαιοδοξία του, δεν του επέτρεψαν να κρατά στην μασχάλη δύο καρπούζια και το ένα έπεσε, η αγάπη του για την άθληση και του έμεινε η φιλοδοξία, μέχρι που έγινε και παγκόσμιος πρόεδρος και στο τέλος έπεσε και το άλλο, της ματαιοδοξίας. Έφυγε νωρίς από την ζωή από την επάρατο νόσο, σε ηλικία μόλις 56  χρονών, ας είναι ελαφρύ το χώμα που τον σκεπάζει.
Λένε ότι ο νεκρός δεδικαίωται. Όντως, από τον Θεό , αλλά οι πράξεις και οι αναμνήσεις μένουν για την ιστορία προς γνώση και συμμόρφωση για τις μετέπειτα συμπεριφορές των ανθρώπων για να μην επαναλαμβάνονται τα ίδια λάθη. Πάντως ήταν ο πρώτος που έβγαλε το Β.Β. από την αφάνεια και το διέδωσε σε όλη την Ελλάδα, μέσα από τα περιοδικά του και τους πετυχημένους, σοβαρούς και επιμελημένους αγώνες που διοργάνωνε.
*Δικαίως ονομάστηκε ο “πατέρας του σιδερένιου αθλήματος στην Ελλάδα”.

*

*

*Μετά όμως οι σοβαροί αγώνες, θέλανε και σοβαρούς αθλούμενους και πάνω απ’ όλα από έναν πατέρα αγάπη και φροντίδα για τα παιδιά του. Αλλά όταν ο πατέρας έχει μεγάλες φιλοδοξίες και ματαιοδοξίες μόνο για την δουλειά του, ξεχνάει τα παιδιά του μπροστά στο πάθος του!…. 
Έτσι, τον ξέχασαν και αυτόν τα παιδιά του και μάλιστα τα πρωτότοκα, από την πρώτη διοργάνωση από 1966 το πρώτο Mr.Αθήνα.*




*
_Η πρώτη επίσημη διοργάνωση και διεθνή αναγνώριση_


Ακόμα και ο *κ. Σταύρος Τριανταφυλλίδης* ήταν πρωτότοκός του και μάλιστα για  αρκετά χρόνια δεξί του χέρι, μέχρι που ανέλαβε ο ίδιος την προεδρία της I.F.B.B. to 1976, που είχε εγκαταλείψει ο πατέρας και όλοι μεταφερθήκαμε εκεί.
*Εγώ, από το 1976 και το 1978 που κατέβηκε και ο αδελφός μου ο Κώστας στην διοργάνωσή του, δεν μας ξαναείδε και ούτε τον ξαναείδαμε μέχρι το 1984, αφού ο άλλος πατέρας ο κ. Σταύρος μας υιοθέτησε σαν πραγματικά του παιδιά και μάλιστα πρωτότοκα*, μέχρι που ο ίδιος εγκατέλειψε την προεδρία της Ι.F.B.B. γιατί έπεσε έξω οικονομικά από τις διοργανώσεις και τα τεράστια έξοδα, να στέλνει κάθε χρόνο αθλητές στο εξωτερικό και μάλιστα μέχρι της Φιλιππίνες με όποιο οικονομικό κόστος εις βάρος του.

Έτσι την προεδρία της *I.F.B.B* την ανέλαβε, για οικονομικό όφελος, *ένας πρώην Τζουντόκα και Καρατέκα, ο κ. Ευθύμιος Περσίδης*, τελειόφοιτος μάλιστα και του Πολυτεχνείου. Εξέδιδε και ένα περιοδικό *« το Δυναμικό»* με Τζούντο και Καράτε και μέσα έβαζε κάπου – κάπου και αθλητές του Β.Β. σαν ενημέρωση από τους αγώνες.







_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε εξώφυλλο περιοδικού_


*Μάλιστα έκανε και κριτική σε ένα άθλημα που δεν είχε ιδέα και πάνω απ΄όλα αγάπη. (σαν να έβγαζα εγώ περιοδικό για καράτε και τζούντο και να τους κρίνω χωρίς να έχω ιδέα πως κρίνουν οι κριτές τους αθλούμενους και πάνω απ΄όλα καμία σχέση με αυτό το ευγενές άθλημα).* Ο κ. Θύμιος είχε για όλα ιδέα, επί παντός επιστητού που λέμε και κρίση εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια.
Εμένα μέχρι τότε δεν με είχε συμπεριλάβει στην κριτική του γιατί νόμιζε ότι θα είμαι ο άσσος στο μανίκι του.* Αφού μου έκανε και δελεαστική πρόταση να με φωτογραφίσει ο ίδιος σε ασκήσεις γυμναστικής* και να με βάλει και εξώφυλλο σ΄ένα βιβλίο τόμο που θα εξέδιδε με ένα καλό συνεργάτη του τον κ.*Νίκο Ραπτάκη*, τελειόφοιτος και αυτός του πολυτεχνείου. Ένα πολύ καλό, ευγενέστατο, ψηλό και όμορφο παιδί, γυμνασμένο και πάνω απ΄όλα καλό στο *Shotokan karate 2 dan,* όπως και η συνεργασία μας ήταν άψογη και υποδειγματική.*





*
_Από αριστερά ο Νίκος Κωνσταντινίδης συναθλητής και ιδιοκτήτης του γυμναστηρίου, ο Σπύρος  Μπουρνάζος, ο Θύμιος,  ο αδελφός του Κώστας και ο Νίκος Ραπτάκης_










_Στιγμιότυπο από την φωτογράφιση


_




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε εξώφυλλο περιοδικού
_
Έτσι ο κ. *Περσίδης* διοργάνωσε το 1984 αγώνες της *I.F.B.B* αλλά η προσέλευση των αθλητών ήταν πολύ μικρή και οι αθλητές, εκτός από δύο τρείς, κάτω του μετρίου ενώ του κ. *Ζαπατίνα*, πληθώρα  αθλητών και οι καλύτεροι στην Ελλάδα.
Εγώ δεν έλαβα σε καμία από τις δύο διοργανώσεις μέρος, ούτε εκδήλωσα σε κανέναν από τους δύο την πρόθεσή μου, μέχρι να δω ποιά από τις δύο είχε κύρος και πάνω απ΄όλα επίπεδο αθλητών. 
*Προσηλώθηκα λοιπόν στο γυμναστήριό μου και έκανα σοβαρή προετοιμασία για το εξωτερικό* αλλά δεν μπορούσα να λάβω μέρος ούτε στην μια ομοσπονδία στο εξωτερικό ούτε στην άλλη χωρίς την έγκριση των εδώ αντιπροσώπων τους. Έπρεπε λένε να κατέβω σε ένα Πανελλήνιο και αν κέρδιζα θα με στέλναν έξω.( ενώ ο κ. Τριανταφυλλίδης με είχε πάρει στο εξωτερικό χωρίς να έχω κατέβει στην Ελλάδα).







_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος 115 κιλά σε περίοδο όγκου

_
Έτσι κράτησα αποστάσεις και από τους δύο, αλλά παρακολουθούσα σαν θεατής τους αγώνες και των δυο ομοσπονδιών. 
Οφείλω να πω ότι στην Ελλάδα υπερτερούσε πολύ η *W.A.B.B.A*. από την *I.F.B.B*. αλλά στο εξωτερικό η *I.F.B.B.* είχε πιο πολύ κύρος και αξιοπιστία.
*Το 1984 και ενώ ήμουν σε εκπληκτική φόρμα*, παρακολουθούσα τους αγώνες τις *W.A.B.B.A.* *με την τότε καλή μου και αξιαγάπητη φίλη Star Ελλάς της ίδιας χρονιάς, την πανέμορφη, ευγενέστατη με μόρφωση, παιδεία και αξιόλογους γονείς,* *Πέγκυ Δογάνη* που εκείνη την χρονιά στέρησε το στέμμα από την *Βάνα Μπάρμπα*, που είχε βγει δεύτερη και αποχώρησε από τα καλλιστεία (μάλλον της είχαν φουσκώσει τα νεανικά μυαλά οι αυλοκόλακες παρατρεχάμενοι και οι πολλά υποσχόμενοι) ενώ η Πέγκυ ήταν άγνωστη μεταξύ αγνώστων.
*Ήλθε, είδε, νίκησε και απήλθε αθόρυβα.*
Τέτοια ομορφιά και συμμετρία σώματος με τέλειες αναλογίες και πάνω απ’ όλα συνδυασμό ευγένειας, ήθους και  σεμνότητας, δεν έχει περάσει ποτέ από τα Ελληνικά καλλιστεία (αυτά τα έλεγαν όλοι οι δημοσιογράφοι και ο κ. Πρεβελάκης, ο μόνιμος διοργανωτής των καλλιστείων). Ας είναι πανάλαφρο το χώμα που την σκεπάζει. Θα ζει για πάντα στην μνήμη όλων μας, γιατί έφυγε πολύ νωρίς από την ζωή από την επάρατο νόσο, γεμίζοντας θλίψη όχι μόνο τους καλοκάγαθους γονείς της και την μικρότερη αδελφή της, Τζένη αλλά και όλους εμάς που την λατρέψαμε και ειδικά εμένα που με τους γονείς της είχα σχέσεις οικογενειακές και με λάτρευαν σαν παιδί τους.






_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με την Πέγκυ Δογάνη, σε εκδήλωση προς τιμή της Σταρ Ελλάς και την πρόσφατη επιτυχία του Σπύρου στη Ρώμη στο μίστερ κόσμος και βράβευση από την Ζωζώ Σαμπουτζάκη

_
Και ενώ παρακολουθούσαμε τους αγώνες για την ανάδειξη του *Mr. Ελλάς 1984* και εκφωνητής της βραδιάς ο *Αλέξης Κωστάλας*  *της Ε.Ρ.Τ.* με την χαρακτηριστική φωνή του και την ευγένεια που τον χαρακτηρίζει, με είδε μαζί με την Πέγκυ, μίλησε στον κ. Ζαπατίνα και *μας φώναξε από το μικρόφωνο να κάνουμε απονομή στον  Έλληνα πρωταθλητή της βραδιάς* (απερίγραπτες και ανεπανάληπτες επευφημίες απ΄το κοινό, που είχε να με δει από το 1979, τόσο για μένα όσο και στην αναφορά της πρώτης Star Ελλάς να κάνει απονομή στον Έλληνα Star της βραδιάς. *Δεν είχε γίνει ούτε στο παρελθόν, ούτε έγινε και ποτέ από τότε μέχρι σήμερα*).









_Εκδήλωση προς τιμή του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου και της Πέγκυς Δογάνη. Η βράβευση του Σπύρου έγινε από την Ελένη Φιλίνη και της Πέγκυς από την Νέλη Γκίνη

_
*Μετά από ένα μήνα με πήρε τηλέφωνο ο κ. Ζαπατίνας*, μου είπε ότι έμαθε ότι είμαι σε πολύ καλή φόρμα και ότι σε δύο μήνες θα γίνει το Παγκόσμιο της *W.A.B.B.A.* στην Ιταλία και συγκεκριμένα στην Ρώμη και αν θα ήθελα να με συμπεριλάβει στην Ελληνική αποστολή, αφού πρώτα με συγκρίνει και με αξιολογήσει με τον Έλληνα Πρωταθλητή.
Μου επισήμανε  ότι στην *W.A.B.B.A*. είχαν έλθει όλοι οι μεγάλοι τότε Παγκόσμιοι Πρωταθλητές που είχαν φύγει από την *I.F.B.B.* o Serge Nubret, Sergio Oliva που είχε κερδίσει τον Schwarzenegger ,το νεο ανερχόμενο αστέρι που τους είχε κερδίσει τότε όλους στην *I.F.B.B.*, Kalman Szkalak, ο Bertil Fox και πάνω απ όλα *ο νέος Mr. Αμέρικα και μετά αντίπαλός μου στην Ρώμη*, Jeff King και άλλοι υπεραθλητές.
* Του είπα εντάξει.*
Την άλλη ημέρα, με παίρνει τηλέφωνο ένας φίλος και θαυμαστής μου ο *Νίκος Καρανικόλας*που έμενε μόνιμα στο Μόναχο της Γερμανίας,  είχε εκεί δικό του γυμναστήριο και κατέβαινε και ο ίδιος σε αγώνες στην Ελλάδα. Είχε βγει πρώτος στην πρωτοεμφανιζόμενη κατηγορία Masters δηλαδή άνω των 40 ετών(για να δίνουν την δυνατότητα και στους παλιούς πρωταθλητές και κίνητρο συναγωνισμού, να συνεχίζουν τον πρωταθλητισμό).





_Αριστερά ο νίκος Καρανικόλας 45 ετών ανάμεσα στα Juniors, δεξιά ο Κώστας Μπουρνάζος 15 ετών, νικητής στη Junior. 1976

_

Μου είπε,  έμαθα από τον Ανδρέα ( γιατί είχαν άριστες σχέσεις με τον κ. Ζαπατίνα, είχαν περίπου την ίδια ηλικία και πάνω απ’ όλα, ευκατάστατος οικονομικά, με κύρος, είχε πανάκριβα αγωνιστικά αυτοκίνητα και έτρεχε σε ράλλυ για την πλάκα του χωρίς να υπολογίζει το  κόστος) ότι θα σε κατεβάσει στο Παγκόσμιο στην Ρώμη.
θέλεις να έλθεις εδώ στο σπίτι μου να σε φιλοξενήσω τον τελευταίο μήνα και να γυμναζόμαστε μαζί στο γυμναστήριό μου με τους Γερμανούς Πρωταθλητές; Επειδή η γυναίκα μου σε συμπαθεί και σε θαυμάζει, θα  καλύπτει όλες τις διατροφικές ανάγκες μας και τα έξοδα όλα δικά μου, θα σε σπονσοράρω εγώ. 
Του είπα, πες στον Ανδρέα να με δει σύντομα για να έχω τον χρόνο  να τακτοποιήσω τις εδώ εκκρεμότητες με το γυμναστήριό μου και σου έρχομαι.
Έτσι και έγινε…
Δεν θα μπω στον πειρασμό να σας περιγράψω για την εκεί προετοιμασία μου και για τους αγώνες στην Ρώμη γιατί μετά από 15 ημέρες ήρθε στην Γερμανία για βοήθεια ο αδελφικός μου φίλος και συναθλητής *Ηλίας Παγιανίδης* (τον πήρα τηλέφωνο να έλθει επειγόντως γιατί είχα εξαντληθεί από την υπερκόπωση, τις υπερπροπονήσεις και την αυστηρή πρωτόγνωρη διατροφή για μένα που έφτανε σε σημείο λιποθυμίας).*

*



_Ο Νίκος σε καθήκοντα μάγειρα,περιχαρής και ο Σπύρος εξαντλημένος από την δίαιτα

_



_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος εξαντλημένος μετά από προπόνηση

_




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε προετοιμασία στη Γερμανία_





_Το ερευνητικό βλέμμα του αντιπάλου και συναθλητή του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου για το Μρ κόσμος, ενώ ο Νίκος κρατά σημειώσεις
_
_
_Αυτό το περιέγραψε ο Ηλίας με λογοτεχνικό και αριστουργηματικό τρόπο σε ένα άρθρο του με τίτλο "Το χρονικό ενός Άθλου" και το δημοσίευσε ο κ. Ανδρέας στο ευρείας κυκλοφορίας περιοδικό του Αθλητής, που δεν με είχε αναφέρει ποτέ του από το 1976 που πρωτοκατέβηκα στους αγώνες του. 
Με είχε αναφέρει τότε μόνο σαν είδηση και μία ξεχωριστή φωτογραφία μόνος μου 18 χρονών τότε, που έγραφε από κάτω "εντυπωσίασε ο νεαρός Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, με πολύ μέλλον αν συνεχίσει"  (τώρα, αυτό το "Αν" τότε μου κακοφάνηκε)  γιατί, 18 χρονών με προσόντα  που εντυπωσίασαν, αυτό το Αν που κόλλαγε;
Μάλλον επειδή ήμουν με τον πρωτότοκο γιο του τον Κωστογλάκη, που ήταν στα μαχαίρια που λέμε και την πλήρωσα εγώ την επόμενη χρονιά όταν με κατατάξανε τρίτο και καταϊδρωμένο, βλέποντας την απορία των δύο πρώτων φίλων και συναθλητών μου,  Δημήτρη Γκιουλέα και Ηλία Σικινιώτη, όταν τους έσφιξα το χέρι και τους αγκάλιασα, παρόλα τα γιουχαΐσματα της αίθουσας και ο Ηλίας μου είπε ενοχικά ( γιατί πολλές φορές γυμναζόμασταν μαζί στον Κωστογλάκη και είχε επίγνωση της ανωτερότητάς μου)

*” δεν φταίω εγώ!!!…”.*
*Του  είπα ούτε κι εγώ* *πληρώνω αμαρτίες γονέων και εννοούσα τον Κωστογλάκη.


**








*
_Μίστερ Ελλάς 1978.
 Η διαφορά μεγάλη ακόμα και για αυτούς που δεν γνωρίζουν από Bodybuilding. Αριστερά ο 2ος Συνικιώτης και δεξιά ο 1ος Δημ. Γκιουλέας._

Τέλος  πάντων κι ο ίδιος ο κ. Ανδρέας είχε ενοχές και στο επόμενο τεύχος μου έβαλε άλλη μία φωτογραφία που του σφίγγω τα χέρι, με λεζάντα *¨αυτό είναι το σιδερένιο άθλημα¨ ,* δηλαδή πάνω απ’ όλα ήθος αθλητικό, να δέχεσαι και την νίκη και την ήττα.
Πάντως η θυελλώδης σχέση μας ήταν αυτό που λέμε καρμική.
Δεν εξηγείται λογικά η συμπεριφορά του απέναντί μου , χωρίς εμείς οι δυο να είχαμε καμία προσωπική διένεξη, γιατί από πλευράς μου υπήρχε σεβασμός και συγχρόνως θαυμασμός, γιατί μεγάλωσα με τα περιοδικά του από τα καπνά στο Ρίβιο και τώρα βρισκόμουν στο Hilton!!!!…..
*Όταν πήγα στην Ρώμη με τον Καρανικόλα*, τον *Παγιανίδη* και τον παιδικό μου φίλο *Πέτρο Κατσικαρέλη* που ήρθε να με δει στους αγώνες, όταν με είδαν, *ο Ανδρέας , ο Πέτρος και ο άλλος φίλος και αντίπαλός μου μέχρι τα γεράματα* *Τάσος Μώρος* (που έβγαινε πάντα δεύτερος μετά από εμένα, μου έλεγε μέχρι το 1990 "Ψηλέ του χρόνου θα σε κερδίσω" παρόλο παλιός αθλητής και κατά 7 χρόνια μεγαλύτερός μου μυαλό δεν έβαλε ούτε μέχρι σήμερα που είναι 67 χρονών, μετά από εμένα στην Ελλάδα κυριάρχησε αυτός για ένα διάστημα) τα έχασαν όλοι.
*Ήμουν αγνώριστος σωματικά, ακόμη και στο πρόσωπο από την τεράστια αλλαγή.*






_O Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, ο Νίκος Καρανικόλας και ο Ηλίας Παγιανίδης

_


_Στη Ρώμη ο Κος Αντρέας με τον Τάσο Μώρο και την γραμματέα του_

Ο κ. *Ανδρέας* μου είπε ότι είδε τον Αμερικάνο Πρωταθλητή *Jeff King*, όπως και ο *Τάσος* με διαβεβαίωσε ( γιατί αυτοί είχαν πάει μιά μέρα πιο πριν στο ξενοδοχείο, ότι είναι deforme και δίπλα μου με αυτή την γράμμωση που είχα πετύχει θα φαίνεται σαν παλαιστής και όχι Bodybuilder.
Όταν τον είδα και εγώ,  με σύστησε ο κ. *Ανδρέας*, λέω στον *Καρανικόλα* και τον *Ηλία* : πλάκα θα έχει να κερδίσω τον Mr.Υφήλιο και μου λένε, τι πλάκα, αν είναι έτσι και οι άλλοι, είμαστε σίγουρα πρώτοι.





_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε εξωπραγματική γράμμωση εκείνη την εποχή, 8 ώρες πριν τον αγώνα

_


_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε εξωπραγματική γράμμωση εκείνη την εποχή, 8 ώρες πριν τον αγώνα_

*Ο κ. Ανδρέας είπε στον Καρανικόλα:* Πάρτον και πήγαινέ τον να ξεκουραστεί και είδα στο πρόσωπό του τον ενθουσιασμό, γιατί ήταν και αντιπρόεδρος και κριτής στον αγώνα ( δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία ότι με ψήφισε πρώτο, γιατί όσο βρισκόμουν στην σκηνή μου φώναζε στα ελληνικά (που απαγορεύεται απο κριτή) ψηλά το κεφάλι, τι έπαθες και τι δεν έπαθα!!
Το ότι είμαι ζωντανός, είναι μόνο θέλημα Θεού.
Εκεί που φαινόμουν στην αρχή γίγαντας με τις 2 πρώτες συγκρίσεις με τους καλύτερους 6, άρχισα να χάνω την γη κάτω από τα πόδια μου, να ζαλίζομαι, να έχω το βλέμμα απλανές και να προσπαθώ να κρατηθώ από τις κουρτίνες που είχαν πάνω διαφημιστικά σποτ οι χορηγοί και οι εταιρείες.
Το πως δεν τα κατέβασα όλα κάτω είναι θαύμα.
Μόνο από εκεί κρατιόμουν, έχοντας και καλά τα χέρια από πίσω να μην φαίνονται όταν σύγκριναν τους υπόλοιπους για κατάταξη.
Αυτά έχουν τα πειράματα την τελευταία στιγμή.








_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, ο Τάσος Μώρος και δίπλα ο Αμερικανός Πρωταθλητής Jeff King περιμένοντας στα αποδυτήρια για την έναρξη των αγώνων_

Δεν λέω ότι έγινε τίποτα εσκεμμένο από κανενός την πλευρά ( να το πω βλακεία, αφέλεια, θα ρίξω την ευθύνη στους άλλους, έτσι την παίρνω πάνω μου ).
Ενώ έκανα προθέρμανση με τον *Τάσο, τον Ηλία και τον Καρανικόλα* για βοηθούς, κάποιος ξένος(μάλλον Γερμανός αθλητής) είχε μαζί του Ρούμι. Έτσι είπε στον Καρανικόλα στα Γερμανικά και μας τα ξεφούρνισε ο Νίκος, ότι ο Γερμανός πίνει ρούμι για να πεταχτούν οι φλέβες έξω από τους μύες!!..*




*
_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον Γερμανό αντίπαλό του στη Γερμανία κατά την διάρκεια προπόνησης. Μάλλον αυτές τις φλέβες θα είδε ο Γερμανός και είπε να της αποκτήσει με ρούμι!_

Τι το θέλε… ο Τάσος (ο μπεκρής, που ήταν ανθεκτικός στο ποτό γιατί ήταν και φαγωμένος) ήπιε, αλλά 2-3 γουλιές.
Εγώ που ήμουν σχεδόν νηστικός και 2 μέρες με ένα λίτρο νερό την ημέρα ( έτσι έλεγε το Γερμανικό πρόγραμμα) κατέβασα κάτω όλο το υπόλοιπο, σαν νερό, από την δίψα μου. Όχι για φλεβικότητα, γιατί είχα και στο πρόσωπο από την αφυδάτωση και την δίαιτα, αλλά από άγνοια.
Τι κάνει το μονορούφι νεροπότηρο σφηνάκι!!!!

Και τα συμπτώματα άρχισαν όταν ανέβαινα στην σκηνή, σαν τον Ορέστη Μακρή στα Ελληνικά έργα.*


*

_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος ξεκινά με ενθουσιασμό και αυτοπεποίθηση τον αγώνα και τις συγκρίσεις_*







*_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος ξεκινά με ενθουσιασμό και αυτοπεποίθηση τον αγώνα και τις συγκρίσεις_Όση δύναμη και control έχει ένας αλκοολικός, άλλο τόσο κι εγώ πάνω στις συγκρίσεις (απλά δεν μπορούσα να δείξω αυτό που είχα κοπιάσει τόσον καιρό) . Απλά σε relax φαινόμουν μακράν των άλλων. Αλλά το Β.Β. βασίζεται στο comparison, δηλαδή στους γύρους συγκρίσεων.
*



*_Ο Τάσος Μώρος, οι 2 Γάλλοι και ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με βλέμμα απλανές_*


*
*Παρόλα αυτά κέρδισα την 5η θέση για πρώτη φορά σε Παγκόσμιους αγώνες από Έλληνα αθλητή.*
Πάρα πολύ μεγάλη θέση, σε τέτοιο επίπεδο και το βράδυ κέρδισα τις εντυπώσεις γιατί ήμουν ξεμέθυστος και έτρωγα ότι έβλεπα μπροστά μου, παρόλο που ο Καρανικόλας ούρλιαζε, θα θολώσουν οι μύες.
Ο Πέτρος και ο Ηλίας του έλεγαν άσε τον, ξέρει καλύτερα αυτός το σώμα του και τον μεταβολισμό του και μου έφερναν φαγητά από το μπουφέ ( βέβαια τα αποτελέσματα είχαν βγει από το πρωί στους προκριματικούς, γιατί ήταν τέτοια πληθώρα αθλητών τότε, που δεν προλάβαιναν το βράδυ να κάνουν συγκρίσεις.
Έβγαζαν μόνο την εξάδα και οι υπόλοιποι έπαιρναν αναμνηστικό μετάλλιο συμμετοχής).
Έτσι το βράδυ ήμουν άλλος άνθρωπος στην σκηνή.
Γέμισε το σώμα μου και αναστήθηκα όπως τα καπνά που είναι από τον ήλιο και την ξηρασία σταφιδιασμένα και μετά το πότισμα , ανοίγουν τα φύλλα τόσο πολύ που δεν μπορείς να περάσεις μέσα στο χωράφι. Έτσι αισθανόμουν το βράδυ, με χαμόγελο, διάθεση, αυτοπεποίθηση, εκτελώντας το ατομικό μου ποζάρισμα τόσο δυναμικά , που όλοι οι θεατές ζητωκραύγαζαν με ενθουσιασμό γιατί είχα βάλει και μουσική απ’ το Rocky 1 και όλοι περίμεναν να βγω πρώτος!!!….
Άδικα μετά τα γιουχαΐσματα, γιατί είδαν άλλο άνθρωπο από αυτόν που είδαν οι κριτές το πρωί.




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος το βράδυ στους τελικούς, χαμογελαστός και ευδιάθετος κλέβει την παράσταση


_


_1ος ο Ιταλός Roberto Zartinone, o Αμερικανός 2ος και 3ος ο Σουηδός. Τεράστιοι αλλά αγράμμωτοι για παγκόσμιους αγώνες.

_



Γι’ αυτό πολλοί αθλητές  εδώ στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό, παρασύρονται και πετάνε μετάλλια ή αποχωρούν από την σκηνή.
*Πάντως έγινα πλέον γνωστός στην Ευρώπη και στον κόσμο και υπολογίσιμος πλέον αντίπαλος*.
Οι Γερμανοί μετά, με προτροπή του Καρανικόλα, με είχαν επίσημο προσκεκλημένο για GuesStar της βραδιάς στο  M.R. ΜΟΝΑΧΟ, με γενναία χρηματική αμοιβή και ας μην βγήκα πρώτος!*





**Ο διοργανωτής από το Μόναχο φιλλέληνας και θαυμαστής του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου*
*Με περίμενε η πρωτιά την άλλη χρονιά στην Γερμανία στο MR. EUROPE!!*

*Έτσι έκλεισε το 1984 με την πρώτη μου μεγάλη διεθνή διάκριση* και μπήκε το 1985, με αρκετές αναταράξεις από κενά αερολογιών και αμφισβητήσεων από συναθλητές που είχα νικήσει στο παρελθόν και νεοσύστατους αστέρες του Β.Β. που στους τυφλούς, φαινόντουσαν ανοιχτομάτηδες.





_Ο Τάσος, ο Νίκος και ο Ηλίας, σε κομπαριζον μετα τους αγώνες με κριτή τον Σπύρο_

*Βέβαια  είχαν και την υποστήριξη του νέου προέδρου της Ι.F.B.B. κ. Περσίδη, που στο περιοδικό του, καμία αναφορά για μένα και την διεθνή διάκρισή μου*, ούτε καν σχόλια, παρά υμνούσε και φούσκωνε τα μυαλά των μετρίων (δικών του) αθλητών, που προτίμησαν να λάβουν μέρος στην δική του διοργάνωση, με την εκλογίκευση ότι η Ι.F.B.B. ήταν η πιο παλιά Ομοσπονδία.
Όντως ήταν στην Ελλάδα, αλλά μην ξεχνάνε ότι στο εξωτερικό ήταν η *Ν.Α.Β.Β.Α.* στο Λονδίνο από το 1950 που γινόταν μόνο τότε μια φορά το χρόνο το M.R. Υφήλιος από όλο τον κόσμο και από εκεί *παρέλασαν όλοι οι υπεραθλητές, από τον Steve Reeves, τον Reg Park μέχρι το 1972 , τον Zein, τον Oliva, τον Schwarzenegger και όλους εμάς μετά*, μέχρι σήμερα υπάρχει αυτός ο θεσμός, άσχετα με τον θάνατο του ιδρυτή και προέδρου τους *Oscar Haindestain




*
_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον 1ο παγκόσμιο πρόεδρο του ΒΒ Κο Όσκαρ Χαιντεστάν τον Ρου Ντιβαλ Μρ Υφήλιος και την αθλήτρια Αντριάννα Καπώνη._

Διασπάστηκε και έγινε παρακλάδι της η W.A.B.B.A. με πρόεδρο τον παγκόσμιο και Οlympia αθλητή  *Serge Nubret*, που παρέσυρε και άλλους αθλητές απ΄όλο τον κόσμο, επειδή ήρθε σε ρήξη με τον *Weider* και  τους «αφόρισε».
Έτσι όπως και ο χριστιανισμός, άρχισαν οι διαχωρισμοί και οι αποστασίες και όλοι λένε, εμείς κατέχουμε την αλήθεια (εσείς δεν κατέχετε και δεν γνωρίζετε καμία αλήθεια, απλά αναγνωρίζετε την αλήθεια στο όνομα του Ιησού Χριστού και ερμηνεύετε το λόγο του, δηλαδή την αλήθεια, μέσα από την άγνοιά σας και όπως βολεύει τον κάθε αποστάτη). Έτσι και οι αφορισμένοι εδώ στην Ελλάδα από τους (ορθόδοξους Β.Β.)μόνο που το Β.Β. έχει να κάνει με συγκρίσεις αθλητών και όχι ερμηνείες των Ευαγγελίων. 
*Οι συγκρίσεις όμως, γίνονται με τους καλύτερους των καλυτέρων και όχι στους τρεις να βγαίνεις τρίτος, λόγω έλλειψης τέταρτου  και να λες είμαι τρίτος και πολλές φορές σε κατηγορίες κιλών και δύο αθλητές, μέχρι και πρώτος έχει βγει αθλητής μόνος του!….*
Τώρα αν αυτό είναι ορθόδοξο και όχι ευκαιριακό, συλλέκτες τίτλων και μεταλλίων εδώ στην Ελλάδα, *τότε εγώ είμαι ο μεγαλύτερος ανορθόδοξος και αποστάτης που έχει περάσει ποτέ από το Ελληνικό Β.Β. και ας τους έχω κερδίσει όλους.
*Αυτά για την ιστορία του Παγκόσμιου Β.Β. και της εδώ Ελληνικής φαγωμάρας.*




*
_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον θρυλικο αγαλματένιο παγκόσμιο και Olympia Serge Nubret_

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος: Ο Έλληνας ”Θρύλος” του BodyBuilding σε μια συνέντευξη εφ’ ολης της ύλης στο AmfLife (Μέρος 8ο -B)

*Πάνω λοιπόν σε αυτές τις διαφωνίες, αμφισβητήσεις και αερολογίες των αεριτζήδων, έρχονται να ταράξουν ακόμη περισσότερο τα νερά οι Θεσσαλονικείς διοργανωτές του *M.r. Βόρειος Ελλάς και Μακεδονίας, που δεν είχαν καμία σχέση ούτε με την I.F.B.B. ούτε με την W.A.B.B.A. ..*Όλα άρχισαν από την πρώτη ιδέα του εκφωνητή της t.v. και του ραδιοφώνου της Ε.Ρ.Τ.3, *Λευτέρη Κογκαλίδη* σε συνεργασία με τον *Χρήστο Τσολάκη*, παλιό αθλητή του Β.Β. που τότε έβγαζε το τρίτο κατά σειρά Ελληνικό περιοδικό στην Ελλάδα στο Β.Β. ,το Superman.





Έτσι το ονόμασε από την ονομασία του γυμναστηρίου του που είχε στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης που από εκεί παρέλασε όλη η Βόρεια Ελλάδα και εγώ το 1980  που ήμουν φαντάρος στα Γιαννιτσά με όλα τα θηρία τότε. Στο περιοδικό του έβαζε μέσα και εξώφυλλο, μόνο Έλληνες πρωταθλητές, αρθρογραφούσε ο *Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης* και σε μια ιδέα του Χρήστου Τσολάκη να διοργανώσει έναν Πανελλήνιο αγώνα στο πανοραμικό, μεγαλοπρεπές ξενοδοχείο *Φιλίππειον της Θεσσαλονίκης*, ανεξάρτητο από ομοσπονδίες και να το ονομάσουν: *MrΟδύσεια*, *κάτι αντίστοιχο με το παγκόσμιο Mr.Olympia*, δηλαδή μόνο για πρωταθλητές και κατόχους τίτλων, για ένα ξεκαθάρισμα για το ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος στην Ελλάδα (όπως είχε κάνει ο Τριανταφυλλίδης το 1979) .
*Το δέλεαρ;*
*Μεγάλο χρηματικό έπαθλο για τον νικητή όλων των κατηγοριών 100.000 δραχμών και για τον Junior 30.000 δραχμές.*
Με πήρε τηλέφωνο ο Ηλία Παγιαννίδης και μου μετέφερε την ιδέα των διοργανωτών και ότι θα ήταν τιμή τους (και δέλεαρ για όλους τους αμφισβητητές) να κατέβαινα κι εγώ στους αγώνες. Στην αρχή ήμουν λίγο διστακτικός και λέω στον Ηλία: μετά από παγκόσμια διάκριση, να κατέβω τώρα πάλι σε Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα;
*Και μου είπε, αφού θα κάνεις που θα κάνεις προετοιμασία για το Mr.Europe τι έχεις να χάσεις; Φοβάσαι;*
*Με μπρίζωσε περισσότερο και του είπα ανακοίνωσέ το*, αλλά να κάνετε τους αγώνες ένα μήνα πριν το ΕΥΡΩΠΗ για να μην μπω σε διαδικασία προετοιμασίας δύο φορές και αν υπάρξει κάποιος καλύτερος, ας πάει αυτός μετά στο Πανευρωπαϊκό.
*Αυτό ήθελε να ακούσει και στο επόμενο περιοδικό, το Superman, γέμισε με λεζάντες ανακοινώσεων*.






Τώρα όλοι είχαν το χρόνο για προετοιμασία και από τις δύο Ομοσπονδίες.
Δεν θα σας περιγράψω τους αγώνες. Αυτό το κάναν άλλοι παρόντες, αλλά την *άψογη και υποδειγματική διοργάνωση των παιδιών από την Θεσσαλονίκη* και οφείλω να πω ότι ήταν πρώτη φορά που οι καλεσμένοι Έλληνες, παλιοί πρωταθλητές και αξιόπιστοι σε όλους, ανεξαρτήτων ομοσπονδιών και κριτές των αγώνων (εκτός από έναν Σαλονικιό που είχε το μεγαλύτερο γυμναστήριο, όχι στην Θεσσαλονίκη αλλά σε ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα τον* Jimmy Σαμαρά*, που ήταν χρόνια στο Hollywood της Αμερικής και έναν ξένο που είχαν καλέσει για guest της βραδιάς) όλα τα έξοδα, αεροπορικά εισιτήρια και φιλοξενία, πληρωμένα για πρώτη φορά στα χρονικά.
Παρών στους αγώνες και *ο πρόεδρος της I.F.B.B. Θύμιος Περσίδης* , με τους αθλητές του. Ο *κ. Ζαπατίνας*, μάλλον λόγω κύρους, το ότι ήταν και παγκόσμιος αντιπρόεδρος, τους σνομπάρισε και δεν καταδέχτηκε να παραβρεθεί, αν και επίσημα καλεσμένος, απ΄ ότι μου είπαν οι διοργανωτές. Πάντως κατά την άποψή μου, με όσα εξελίχθηκαν μετά στα παρασκήνια, ήταν καθαρά επαγγελματικός, αδικαιολόγητος φόβος του. Και όταν ο άνθρωπος φοβάται, κάνει πράξεις που ούτε καν είχε σκεφτεί ποτέ του. Εκεί οδηγεί ο φόβος όταν χάνεται η λογική και η κατανόηση, ακόμη και στον παραλογισμό αφού εγώ ήμουν ο άσσος στο μανίκι του.
*Μετά την σαρωτική και εδώ νίκη μου, δεν έλειψαν και πάλι οι αμφισβητήσεις από τον κ. Περσίδη που εκτελούσε και χρέη φωτογράφου και δημοσιογράφου συγχρόνως για το περιοδικό του*, με έντονη κριτική για την ίδια την κριτική επιτροπή, που στους αγώνες, ο δεύτερος μετά από εμένα, Τάσος Μώρος και τρίτος στην γενική κατάταξη, πήρε το μικρόφωνο πάνω στην απονομή και είπε δυνατά και καθαρά σε όλους :01. Sad:  στην κριτική επιτροπή ήταν, προσωπικοί του φίλοι, παλιοί συναθλητές του και μάλιστα οικογενειακοί φίλοι και με έβγαλαν δεύτερο στην κατηγορία μου και τρίτο στο γενικό και είπε επί λέξη), «αυτό τα λέει όλα »







_Δεξιά ο Διονύσης Βολικός, δίπλα του ο Τάσος Μώρος, ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος και ο Παπαδογιωργάκης_
(υπάρχουν και ντοκουμέντα στο βίντεο). Αυτό δεν έλεγε τίποτα για το κ. Θύμιο αν δεν δημοσίευαν λέει και τα αποτελέσματα του κάθε κριτή ξεχωριστά και την βαθμολογία σε όλες τις κατηγορίες…..





_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον αιώνιο αντίπαλό του και καλό του φίλο Τάσο Μώρο


_



_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος στο ελεύθερο ποζάρισμα σε καταπληκτική φόρμα συνδιάζοντας μυικό όγκο, συμμετρία και γράμμωση_
Πρώτη φορά στα χρονικά συνέβαινε αυτό, μέχρι που αναγκάστηκαν τα παιδιά από την Θεσσαλονίκη, στο επόμενο περιοδικό να το βάλουν παραλίγο και εξώφυλλο για να τα δουν καλά (γιατί αισθάνθηκαν προσβολή αφού δεν είχαν κανένα συμφέρον και καμία σχέση με ομοσπονδίες και φαγωμάρες). Έτσι είδαν όλοι ότι ήμουν παμψηφεί σε όλους τους γύρους συγκρίσεων και στην γενική κατάταξη (αλλά εκτίθονταν για πρώτη φορά οι κριτές σε κρίση).







_Τα αποτελέσματα όλων των κατηγοριών. Οι αθλητές που έλαβαν μέρος ήταν περίπου 120 από όλη την Ελλάδα_
Όχι ότι ο κ. Περσίδης αναγνώρισε το λάθος του και την αμφισβήτησή του προς τους αξιόπιστους και πάνω απ΄όλα παλιούς, σοβαρούς πρωταθλητές που είχαν πέρα από γνώση του αντικειμένου, αλλά που ξεχώρισαν και για το ήθος τους και την πολύχρονη προσφορά τους στο άθλημα.
Αν μη τι άλλο, αυτοί δεν είχαν κανένα λόγο και όφελος ούτε οικονομικό, ούτε ανταγωνιστικό , ούτε επαγγελματικό.




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος παραλαμβάνει το κύπελλο για την 1η υψηλή κατηγορία από τον Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα


_



_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος παραλαμβάνει το βραβείο για το γενικό τίτλο και την επιταγή των 100.000 δραχμών από τον εκδότη του περιοδικού σουπερμαν και διοργανωτή των αγώνων Χρήστο Τσολάκη_
Ούτε μία συγνώμη έστω και καθυστερημένα δεν ανακοίνωσε ποτέ του και σαν να μην φτάνουν όλα αυτά, έγραψε μέσα στο περιοδικό του και κάτι που είχαμε πει οι δύο μας σε προσωπική ανθρώπινη συζήτηση και ανταλλαγή απόψεων.
Καμία σχέση με αθλητισμό αλλά επαγγελματικά, που αυτά δημιουργούσαν, όπως τα έγραψε, έχθρα εναντίον μου και ο ίδιος έβγαινε αθώα περιστερά. Μπορεί να λέει ότι και όπως θέλει, επειδή έχει δικό του περιοδικό. *Αλλά δεν ήξερε (με ποιόν τρελό στο δίκιο του είχε να κάνει).*Γιατί αν ήξερε τι είχα κάνει στο στρατό μόνο, θα με έβαζε και εξώφυλλο.
*Έκατσα και έγραψα ένα άρθρο με ότι συζητήσαμε και του το πήγα στο γραφείο του υπογεγραμμένο και του είπα αυστηρά:* διάβασέ το και στο επόμενο περιοδικό θα το βάλεις εκεί που έβαλες και το προηγούμενο, *γιατί η μισή αλήθεια, είναι χειρότερη από ένα ολοκληρωμένο ψέμα,* και του είπα επίσης ότι θα μπορούσα να το δώσω στα παιδιά στην Θεσσαλονίκη να μπει στο *Superman* που είχε τριπλάσια απήχηση από όλα τα άλλα αθλητικά περιοδικά και από το δικό του φυσικά. Έπιασα την ενοχή του και τον φόβο του όταν μου είπε: δώστα στο superman , εγώ πάντως δεν το βάζω. *Του είπα εγώ δεν ξέρω καράτε ούτε ζίου ζίτσου, και έριξα, θυμάμαι, μια καρατιά (αλά Μεγαρίτη που έσπαγε τσιμεντόλιθους) πάνω στο γραφείο του (δεν ξέρω αν το πήγε για επισκευή μετά, γιατί αν του την έριχνα στο κεφάλι, θα ήμουν ακόμη στον Κορυδαλλό)* *και έφυγα σαν κύριος που λέει και ο Θανασάρας (ένας που παίρνει ψυχοφάρμακα λόγω ψυχασθένειας και τον έχω από μικρό υπό την προστασία μου στο γυμναστήριο*, γιατί  σ΄ αυτά τα άτομα βρίσκω, πέρα από την αρρώστια τους, την αθωότητα και την ειλικρίνεια, επειδή έχουν ανεπτυγμένο τα ένστικτο  και σε αυτούς που τους μεταδίδουν το αίσθημα της συμπόνοιας και της αγάπης τα λένε όλα, ενώ στους ψυχιάτρους λένε ψέματα).







_Ο θανασάκης μικρός με τον φίλο του Δημητράκη_
Έτσι ο Θανασάρας μου είπε ότι όποτε σταματάω τα φάρμακα, πάω στο Πεδίον του Άρεως και σπάω δύο τρία παγκάκια και μετά φεύγω σαν κύριος. Μόνο που η δική μου (τρέλα) στο δίκιο και την αδιαλλαξία, είναι ελεγχόμενη αλλά καθηλωτική, όπου και όταν χρειάστηκε, σε αυτούς που ξεχνάνε να πάρουν (τα χάπια τους  τα ηρεμιστικά) και θέλουν εκτόνωση εκεί που τους παίρνει!!!





_Ο φίλος του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, ο Θανασάρας στο γυμναστήριο, μετά από εκτώνωση με τα βάρη


_
Έτσι ο κ. Θύμιος, μάλλον το βρήκε πικρό το δικό μου χάπι, δεν ήταν ζαχαρωτό επικαλειμένο και την άλλη μέρα, *πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου, με καλέσανε στο αστυνομικό τμήμα να παρουσιαστώ στον διοικητή υπηρεσίας, χωρίς να ξέρω γιατί!*
Ξέρετε ποιόν είδα να τα λέει όπως θέλει στον αστυνομικό ανακριτή; Τον κ. Θύμιο. Ο διοικητής με καλοδέχτηκε και μου είπε να καθίσω. Εγώ χαιρέτησα τον κ. Θύμιο και μου λέει ο κ. Ανακριτής: τι έχεις να πεις για όλα αυτά που μου είπε ο κύριος από εδώ;  Του λέω, διαβάσατε τι έγραψε στο περιοδικό του για μένα;  Μου λέει όχι, διάβασα αυτά που λέτε εσείς γι΄αυτόν και του είπα ότι λέω και την υπόλοιπη αλήθεια, γιατί πάλι σας έδωσε την άλλη μισή την δική μου, διαβάστε και την δική του και βγάλτε συμπέρασμα και όταν την διάβασε, γύρισε στον κ. Θύμιο και του λέει: δεν μου τα είπες καλά, αλλά τέλος πάντων, αφού αισθάνεστε απειλή, κάντε του μήνυση και γυρίζοντας σε μένα μου λέει, κάντου και εσύ και βρείτε τα στα δικαστήρια.
*Είπα στον κ. Ανακριτή πως είναι η πρώτη φορά που επισκέπτομαι αστυνομικό τμήμα και ούτε έχω κάνει ποτέ μήνυση σε συνάνθρωπό μου. Αν δεν το βάλει όπως του τα έγραψα  και τα υπέγραψα, καλύτερα κρατήστε με από τώρα εδώ, γιατί άμα βγούμε έξω από το τμήμα, θα με πάρετε μετά με χειροπέδες!*
Τα έχασε ο ανακριτής και ο Θύμιος και έπεσε εκκωφαντική σιωπή. Σπάει την σιωπή ο ανακριτής και μου λέει: πως τολμάς και το λες αυτό μπροστά μου; Του είπα δεν τολμώ, το εννοώ και τους το πέρασα και στους δύο, τόσο απόλυτος και αποφασισμένος ήμουν.
Του είπε ο ανακριτής, κάνε του μήνυση, είμαι εγώ αυτόπτης μάρτυρας.
*Μάλλον τότε  ο κ. Θύμιος συνειδητοποίησε  ότι μαζί μου δεν έχει αστεία και δημοσιογραφικά παιχνιδάκια*, όπως κάνουν στα κουτσομπολίστικα περιοδικά και λένε με καμάρι όπως ο Νίκος Μαστοράκης, ότι και η αρνητική διαφήμιση είναι και αυτή διαφήμιση!!! Να την χαίρονται, αλλά εδώ δεν είναι θέμα διαφήμισης και ψευτογκλαμουριές για να γίνεις διάσημος. Εδώ είναι πρωταθλητισμός και πάνω απ΄όλα ήθος και αξιοπρέπεια.
Έτσι, υποσχέθηκε ότι θα το βάλει, όπως και το έβαλε στο επόμενο τεύχος. Από τότε αποκαταστάθηκαν οι σχέσεις μας για πάντα και μετά από λίγο καιρό που καταλάγιασε όλη αυτή η κόντρα από την πλευρά του(γιατί εγώ, ουδέποτε ενόχλησα πέρα αυτής της απαράδεχτης δημοσίευσης) με έβαλε και εξώφυλλο στο περιοδικό του και σήμερα που τον πήρα τηλέφωνο να μου διευκρινίσει ημερομηνίες και ανάληψη της προεδρίας του, του είπα ότι γράφω για ότι συνέβησαν στο παρελθόν στο Β.Β. και μου είπε μπράβο σου, συνέχισε και θα περάσω από το γυμναστήριό σου να σου φέρω και φωτογραφικό υλικό που έχω στο αρχείο μου και πριν τρεις μήνες, όταν τον πήρα τηλέφωνο να κάνουμε δωρεές από ότι όργανα γυμναστικής έχει στην αποθήκη του, με πολύ προθυμία και καλοσύνη μου είπε έλα να διαλέξεις ότι θέλεις.





Αυτή είναι η ευγενική και ανθρώπινη πλευρά όλων των ανθρώπων, όταν δεν μπαίνει στην μέση το συμφέρον αλλά η συμπόνοια, η ευγνωμοσύνη και πάνω απ’όλα η φιλία.
Να΄σαι πάντα καλά Θύμιε και σου ζητάω συγνώμη για ότι έγινε από καρδιάς.
Όσο για τους αυθεντικούς τρελούς, τους ψυχικά άρρωστους, πάντα τα έβρισκα χωρίς παρέμβαση τρίτων ή του νόμου. Ενώ με τους νοητικούς (τρελούς) ποτέ, γιατί οι πρώτοι είναι αληθινοί και με την καλοσύνη και την συμπόνοια τους καθησυχάζεις και τους ηρεμείς γιατί δουλεύει αλάνθαστα το ένστικτο. Και το ένστικτο, είναι πιο δυνατό από την λογική, όπως και τα ζώα που αν τους δείξεις φροντίδα και πάνω απ΄όλα ότι δεν φοβάσαι αλλά τα αγαπάς, το εισπράττουν αυτό το αίσθημα και σου το ανταποδίδουν, όσο άγρια κι αν είναι.





_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον φίλο του στο σαλόνι του γυμναστηρίου

_



_Ο Θανασάρας σε στοίχημα με τον Σπύρο στην πλάτη(100 κιλά) αντί για βάρη σε 30 βαθιά καθίσματα, το οποίο και κέρδισε_
Θα έχετε δει ντοκιμαντέρ στη ζούγκλα με πραγματικούς φιλόζωους. Με τους ανθρώπους γίνεται ακριβώς το αντίθετο, γιατί η πλειοψηφία έχει χάσει το ένστικτο και δουλεύει η εκλογίκευση που φαίνεται λογική αλλά δεν είναι. Είναι πιο κοντά στον εγωισμό, τον έλεγχο και την κυριαρχία και αν δεν γίνει αυτό που θέλει το εγώ τους, φτάνουν στον παραλογισμό.
Γι΄αυτό λέω ΄ότι το χάπι στους ψυχικά άρρωστους, ηρεμεί το νου τους από τις τρελές σκέψεις και αν δεν το παίρνουν όπως ο Θανασάρας, σπάνε παγκάκια και πολλές φορές και κεφάλια σε αυτούς που τους ερεθίζουν , χωρίς να υπολογίζουν νόμους και συνέπειες. Οι νορμάλ όμως (δεν λέω οι λογικοί και οι συνειδητοποιημένοι που δεν θέλουν να τους κάνουν αυτά που δεν κάνουν και οι ίδιοι στους άλλους) που αποθρασύνονται και θέλουν να σπάσουν, αν μπορούσαν κεφάλια για να εκτονώσουν την εσωτερική τους τρέλα. Βέβαια εκεί που τους παίρνει, κι αν δεν τους παίρνει γιατί υπάρχουν και περισσότεροι (τρελλοί) από αυτούς ή έχουν ας το πω πιο κόσμια εγωισμό ή αξιοπρέπεια, ή φοβούνται τους νόμους και την μετέπειτα τιμωρία και θέλουν να κάνουν ζημιά, αλλά να μην χρεωθούν και το θύμα(είναι σαν τους επαγγελματίες εκτελεστές που σκοτώνουν και δεν αφήνουν πίσω τους ίχνη)ενώ αυτοί θέλουν και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον εγωισμό τους χορτάτο.
Αλλά πολλές φορές λένε θα πάει η στάμνα για νερό, κάποτε θα πέσει και θα σπάσει.
Έτσι είναι και ο εγωισμός, μια στάμνα γεμάτη πάθη και θράσος και όλοι οι θρασύς, έχουνε βρει κατά καιρούς το μάστορά τους που λένε. Έχω δει τέτοιους θρασείς και στην νύχτα, να τρώνε κάτι ξεφτίλες από εκεί που δεν το περίμεναν, που ντρεπόμουν κι εγώ ο ίδιος για λογαριασμό τους που ήμουν αυτόπτης μάρτυρας!….
Όλα αυτά βέβαια δεν τα λέω για τον κ. Θύμιο, γιατί η δική του (τρελίτσα) ήταν ακίνδυνη και διαθέτει και λογική και πάνω απ΄όλα χιούμορ και χαμόγελο. Την γνώρισα και την εισέπραξα μετά και αυτή του την ευαισθησία.
*Πιστεύω όταν θα τα διαβάσει, να είναι ΄όπως και τώρα όλο χαμόγελο γιατί είναι ΄όλα περασμένα ξεχασμένα και λέω αλήθειες που συνέβησαν στα παρασκήνια πριν πολλά χρόνια.*Έτσι για την ιστορία και όπως τα βλέπω σήμερα με άλλη οπτική από αυτή που φαίνονταν τότε.
*Όσο για τον ανακριτή,* όταν πήγαμε να φύγουμε μου λέει: εσύ μείνε εδώ (νόμιζα ότι φοβήθηκε μην κάνω καμία απερισκεψία) και μου λέει αφού έφυγε ο Θύμιος με θαυμασμό και απορία.*” Ρε παλικάρι μου, τέτοιο πράγμα πρώτη φορά συναντάω στα τόσα χρόνια υπηρεσίας μου και κοντεύω στην σύνταξη”* και μου είπε για ένα δικό του προσωπικό πρόβλημα που είχε με έναν γείτονά του στο σπίτι που έμενε και ότι του δημιουργούσε συνεχώς προβλήματα και πως μερικοί άνθρωποι είναι δικομανείς και δεν καταλαβαίνουν από νόμους, μόνο από ράβδο  και μου είπε (τώρα δεν ξέρω αν ήθελε να με δοκιμάσει), ότι μόνο εσύ μπορείς να τον τρομοκρατήσεις.
*Του είπα:* Κύριε διοικητά αν δεν έχω δίκιο, είμαι τόσο αρνί που θα με κυνηγήσουν για σφάξιμο, επίσης του είπα και αυτά που μου συνέβησαν στο στρατό και τώρα που θυμήθηκα σας διηγούμαι και εσάς και ένα πιο σοβαρό περιστατικό που μου συνέβη μετά από χρόνια:* όταν ένας δημοσιογράφος της” Απογευματινής”* (αν θυμάμαι καλά την εφημερίδα) το όνομα του δημοσιογράφου *Τσαλδάρης*, *έγραψε για μένα, χωρίς να έχω ουδεμία σχέση ή ανάμιξη με απόπειρα δολοφονίας ενός αρχινονού της νύχτας τότε, έξω από το νυχτερινό κέντρο Lido* στην οδό Ακαδημίας (όπου τον πυροβόλησαν σχεδόν εξ επαφής στο κεφάλι και επέζησε και όταν ανάρρωσε, επειδή ήταν πολύ επικίνδυνος, τον αποτελείωσαν σχεδόν μετά από 6 μήνες) έγραψε λοιπόν ότι συμμετείχα κι εγώ στο περιστατικό αυτό και ας κοιμόμουν εκείνο το βράδυ με μάρτυρες και χωρίς καν η αστυνομία να με ανακρίνει.
*Όταν το διάβασα την άλλη μέρα, χωρίς καν να πάρω δικηγόρο μαζί μου, ούτε κανέναν άλλο έστω για μάρτυρα, πήρα την εφημερίδα και πήγα κατευθείαν στα γραφεία της και ζήτησα από τον αστυνομικό που φύλαγε στην είσοδο να μου φωνάξει τον συντάκτη του άρθρου τον κ. Τσαλδάρη.*
Τον πήρε τηλέφωνο και του είπε: είναι εδώ κάποιος κύριος που σε ζητά και μου τον έδωσε στο τηλέφωνο.
*Μου λέει ποιος είσαι;*
*Του απαντώ: αυτός που ήταν χθες έξω από το Lido, ο Σπύρος ο Μπουρνάζος και επειδή με ψάχνει η ασφάλεια ήρθα να κρυφτώ εδώ!!!*
Κατάλαβε την πρόθεσή μου και με την συνοδεία του αστυνομικού με κάλεσε το γραφείο του, αλλά όταν έφτασα πάνω, με περίμενε στο διάδρομο της εφημερίδας, γιατί μέσα ήταν και άλλοι συνάδελφοί του δημοσιογράφοι.
Όταν τον είδα, το μόνο που του είπα αυστηρά και επιτακτικά ήταν: *με γνωρίζεις εμένα; Και τα έχασε, μου λέει δεν είσαι ο Μπουρνάζος;*
*Του λέω ναι, αλλά υπάρχουν στον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο και άλλοι επώνυμοι και μάλιστα επιτυχημένοι επιχειρηματίες και του ανέφερα τον Μπουρνάζο με τα παπούτσια. Γιατί δεν ανέφερες αυτόν και ανέφερες εμένα;*
Μου είπε το δημοσιογραφικό δαιμόνιο που παίζει την εκλογίκευση στα δάκτυλα, *εσύ τι σχέση έχεις με αυτόν τον Μπουρνάζο που έγραψα εγώ; * 
*Όση σχέση έχεις εσύ με τον πρόεδρο της βουλής (τότε) τον κ. Τσαλδάρη του απάντησα.*
Εκεί τα απόχασε και άρχισε να μου πουλάει και τρελίτσα λέγοντάς μου ότι εγώ δεν γράφω Σπύρος αλλά Κώστας.
Του είπα Κώστα λένε τον αδελφό μου, υπάρχουν πολλοί Κωστάδες μου απαντά, του είπα, όχι όμως με γυμναστήρια που γράφεις εσύ φαρδιά πλατιά στην λεζάντα σου. Γιατί δεν ερεύνησες και δεν διασταύρωσες ως όφειλες σαν καλός δημοσιογράφος την πληροφορία σου και την έδωσες και στις άλλες εφημερίδες και την ανακύκλωσαν σχεδόν όλες την ίδια βραδιά; Τι φοβόσουν μην σου κλέψουν την αποκλειστικότητα και την πρωτοτυπία της ανακρίβειάς σου; *Ξέρεις σε τι μπελά με βάζεις από αύριο εμένα και τον αδελφό μου; Τι ανευθυνότητα είναι αυτή ρε φίλε; Φαίνεται θίχτηκε και τι μου είπε ο θρασύς; Όχι και φίλε; Εκεί μου ανέβηκε το αίμα στο κεφάλι* και τον απείλησα με φωνές μπροστά στον αστυνομικό που ήταν δίπλα μας και άκουγε τα λογικά μου επιχειρήματα και τα έχασε και ο ίδιος.
Δεν ήξερε τι να κάνει μέχρι που βγήκε από το γραφείο κάποιος ανώτερος του και μου είπε: τι φωνάζεις εσύ ρε, ξέρεις που βρίσκεσαι; Και του είπα: αν αύριο δεν επανορθώσετε, δεν θα ξέρετε εσείς που θα βρίσκεστε και αποθρασύνεται και αυτός και λέει στον αστυνομικό: πέταξέ τον έξω, *κοίταξα τον αστυνομικό με πολύ συμπόνοια*, γιατί δεν έφταιγε σε τίποτα και έκανε το καθήκον του και του είπα: εσύ δεν φταις σε τίποτα(γιατί ο άνθρωπος δεν ήξερε τι να κάνει) και γυρίζω και λέω στον θρασύ (τον πέταξέτον έξω) : εάν ο τύπος είναι η 3η ή 4η μορφή εξουσίας που λένε, θα δεις αύριο και την πρώτη από εμένα  και είπα στον αστυνομικό πάμε, και με συνόδευσε μέχρι την είσοδο και μου είπε: παιδί μου δεν θα βρεις το δίκιο σου, επί λέξει, με δαύτους. Του είπα σε ευχαριστώ για την συμπεριφορά σου απέναντί μου και μου είπε γιατί δεν πας στον *Πάνο Σόμπολο* που είναι στο αστυνομικό ρεπορτάζ και να του εξηγήσεις όλα αυτά που τους είπες εδώ και μου είπε που θα τον βρω. Τον ευχαρίστησα άλλη μία φορά και μου έδωσε και την ευχή του ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά. Να είναι καλά ο άνθρωπος που με καθοδήγησε, γιατί ήμουν αποφασισμένος να το κλείσω το θέμα, έστω και με πρωτοσέλιδο την άλλη μέρα.
Ευτυχώς ο* κ. Σόμπολος* με καλοδέχτηκε, γιατί εκτός του ότι είναι και πατριώτης, από ότι μου είπε, γιατί με ρώτησε  από που είμαι και του είπα από Αμφιλοχία (αυτός γεννήθηκε στον Αστακό και τέλειωσε το γυμνάσιο στο Αγρίνιο), του διηγήθηκα την ιστορία μου και ότι τώρα *κάνω προετοιμασία για παγκόσμιους αγώνες και ότι δεν θα ρίσκαρα την καριέρα μου και την επωνυμία μου για τέτοια περιστατικά* και του έδειξα και φωτογραφίες μου που έμεινε έκπληκτος, γιατί μου είπε: δεν φαίνεστε έτσι μέσα από τα ρούχα, που τους κρύβεις όλους αυτούς τους μύες και την τρέλα ρε παιδί μου; Και πιάσαμε και φιλοσοφική συζήτηση.






_Αυτές είδε ο κος Σόμπολας και έμεινε έκπληκτος_
Όταν του είπα ότι μοιάζω τρελός στο δίκιο μου και ότι έχει διαφορά η τρέλα από την ψυχή που ακούω συχνά από ανθρώπους της μέρας και της νύχτας να λένε συνέχεια την μασημένη και χιλιοειπωμένη ατάκα: αυτός έχει ψυχή και το βγάζει το μαχαίρι του ή το πιστόλι του, ή δεν μασάει με τίποτα, αλλά εγώ άλλα καταλάβαινα με αυτά που έβλεπα και άλλη ερμηνεία έδωσα μετά που κατανόησα την διαφορά. Αυτή την διαφορά την λέω τώρα επειδή αυτός που έχει πραγματική ψυχή, έχει αξιοπρέπεια, δεν δίνει σε κανέναν δικαιώματα, προστατεύει τον αδύναμο και πολλές φορές με κίνδυνο την δική του σωματική  ακεραιότητα για να υπερασπίσει το δίκιο και πάνω απ΄όλα δεν είναι μπελαλής (δηλαδή δεν δημιουργεί φασαρίες) ούτε βαρύς και ντερτιλής που λέει και ο Γιάννης Καλαντζής στο τραγούδι του.
Είναι αυτό που λένε στην ορολογία της νύχτας μάγκας και όχι ψευτόμαγκας, όσο για το αντίθετο της ψυχής είναι η τρέλα, που προέρχεται από τον φόβο που είναι το αντίθετο της αγάπης, που κάνει ακριβώς τα ανάποδα από αυτά που κάνει ο ψυχωμένος, δηλαδή δημιουργεί μπελάδες για ψύλλου πήδημα που λέμε, χωρίς να υπολογίζει ούτε την ίδια του την ζωή, γιατί δεν την αγαπά, πόσο μάλλον τους άλλους και ρισκάρει χωρίς λόγο, αλλά κατά βάθος θέλει να πεθάνει, δηλαδή να απαλλαγεί από αυτό το βάρος της εσωτερικής του δυσφορίας και ψάχνει να εκτονώσει την τρέλλα  που την παρερμηνεύουν σαν ψυχή.
Όχι. Είναι άψυχοι, γιατί δεν έχουν συμπόνοια και αγάπη και είναι άκρως επικίνδυνοι και έχουν τόση δύναμη μέσα τους για κακό που δεκαπλασιάζεται πάνω στο υποψήφιο θύμα ή ακόμη θύματα. Σας το λέω με πλήρη επίγνωση, γιατί έχω δει τέτοια περιστατικά και τρόμαξα από την τρέλα τους, *γιατί αν χρειαστεί να υπερασπίσεις τον εαυτό σου, ή θα βρεθείς στο χώμα ή στην φυλακή* και όπως μου είπε και ο αδελφικός μου φίλος *Κώστας Σιαφάκας*, που βρέθηκε σε τέτοια δεινή  θέση άμυνας από τέτοιους τύπους μπελαλήδες στο μαγαζί του: *Σπύρο, καλύτερα να σε πάνε χωροφύλακες παρά παπάδες και του είπα: ο θεός να βάλει το χέρι του, όπως και το έχει βάλει μέχρι τώρα να μην φθάσω ή βρεθώ σε τέτοια ακραία θέση και ας με πάρουν οι παπάδες όταν και όποτε αποφασίσει ο Δίκαιος Κριτής.* Όπως θα μας πάρουν όλους κάποια στιγμή με όσο μπορούμε καθαρή την συνείδησή μας.
Αυτά περί τρέλας και ψυχής, δηλαδή περί τρελού νου και συνείδησης, με επίγνωση και κατανόηση της τρέλας μας!!!!!





_Από αριστερά ο αδελφικός φίλος και Αμφιλοχιώτης παλαιστής του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, Κώστας Σιαφάκας και δεξιά από τον Σπύρο ο 4 φορές ΜΡ Υφήλιος Edward Kawak


_



_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με φίλους και θαυμαστές. Κάτω από τον Σπύρο διακρίνεται ξανα ο Αμφιλοχιώτης φίλος του Κώστας Σιαφάκας

_
Γιατί η ψυχή δεν θέλει μπράτσα, ύψος και άγριες φάτσες, *θέλει αυτό που είπε ο Αλή Πασάς*όταν έπιασε τον *Κατσαντώνη* που δεν φοβήθηκε, ούτε τον θάνατο και τον απείλησε τον πασά αν και αιχμάλωτος, ότι *καλύτερα να με χαλάσεις, γιατί αν με αφήσεις θα σε χαλάσω εγώ!!!!*
Και ο Αλής με δέος και θαυμασμό του είπε: Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι σε ένα τέτοιο μικρό σώμα βρίσκεται τέτοια ανδρειωμένη ψυχή και παλικαριά!!!!
Όσο για τον *κ. Σόμπολο*, με δική του προτροπή, την άλλη μέρα αποκατέστησαν το πρωτοσέλιδο με μία μικρή πρόταση και οι άλλες εφημερίδες, περίπου εκεί που βάζουν τις αγγελίες γάμων και θανάτων!!…. το κακό πρωτοσέλιδο, η αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας εκεί που δεν το διαβάζει κανένας…
Πάντως ο κύριος διοικητής υπηρεσίας και ανακριτής, μου έσφιξε το χέρι και μου ευχήθηκε καλή επιτυχία για το M.r. Europe και μου είπε: αχρείαστος να είμαι, όταν θελήσεις κάτι είμαι στην διάθεσή σου.
Που να ήξερε και αυτός και εγώ μετά τι περιπέτεια με περίμενε και νέα Οδύσσεια για το Ευρώπη, μετά το Mr. Οδύσσεια που κέρδισα!!!…. που θα γινόταν μετά από τρεις εβδομάδες.
Ο κύριος *Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας*, μετά από μία εβδομάδα από το MR Οδύσσεια, διοργάνωσε τους δικούς του αγώνες για την ανάδειξη του MR. Ελλάς 1985 και μου έκανε εντύπωση που δεν ανέφερε για το MR. Oδύσσεια στο περιοδικό του, ούτε καν σαν είδηση και δεν επικοινώνησε μαζί μου για το Ευρώπης και πήρα τηλέφωνο τον συνεργάτη του κ. *Βουτσινό Νίκο* και τον ρώτησα τι έγινε; Μου απάντησε πάρε τον ίδιο τηλέφωνο, που ποτέ δεν βγήκε στο τηλέφωνο, μου κρυβόταν και πήρα τον φίλο και συναθλητή *Τάσο Μώρο* που είχε καλές σχέσεις μαζί του, λόγω ηλικίας και οικειότητας και μου είπε: *Ψηλέ, θέλει να κατέβουμε στους αγώνες την Κυριακή,* ούτε εγώ θα κατέβω και θα πάρει μόνο τον πρώτο που θα βγει στους δικούς του αγώνες και εξέφρασα την απορία μου:
*Ποιόν να κερδίσω αφού όλοι αυτοί που θα κατέβουν θα είναι οι τρίτοι και κάτω από αυτούς που κέρδισα πριν 2 βδομάδες* και ότι τώρα είμαι σε προετοιμασία για το Mr. Europe όπως πέρυσι στο Παγκόσμιο, να χαλάσω όλον τον διατροφικό προγραμματισμό, αφού είχα φορτώσει με υδατάνθρακες το σώμα , μετά την στέρηση από το Οδύσσεια;
Δεν είναι κρίμα να τα γκρεμίσω όλα αφού ο κ. Ανδρέας γνωρίζει από προετοιμασίες, τα γράφει και στα άρθρα του στα περιοδικά και μου είπε: πάρε το φίλο σου τον *Καρανικόλα* στην Γερμανία, αυτός θα του μιλήσει, πάντως εγώ δεν κατεβαίνω.
Πήρα τον *Νίκο* τηλέφωνο και μου είπε επί λέξη: κάνε εσύ την προετοιμασία σου και άστα πάνω μου, ελάτε εδώ με τον *Παγιαννίδη* και θα τα τακτοποιήσω εγώ όλα. Οι αγώνες γίνανε και βγήκε πρώτος ο *Διονύσης Βολικός, αυτός που είχε βγει τρίτος στην κατηγορία μου στο Οδύσσεια*, *έλλείψει του Τάσου* *που είχε βγει δεύτερος κι εμένα.*
Στους αγώνες ο Ανδρέας, όχι μόνο απέφευγε να μου μιλήσει αλλά δεν μου έδωσε την ευκαιρία και τον χρόνο να του μιλήσω λόγω του ότι είχε και καλά να ασχοληθεί με την διαδικασία των αγώνων, δηλαδή με πιο σοβαρά πράγματα.
Εγώ συνεχάρηκα τον Διονύση μετά τους αγώνες και του είπα θα τα πούμε στην Γερμανία στο Ευρώπης.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος: Ο Έλληνας ”Θρύλος” του BodyBuilding σε μια συνέντευξη εφ’ ολης της ύλης στο AmfLife (Μέρος 8ο -Γ)*

Πήραμε το αεροπλάνο με τον Ηλία και πήγαμε Μόναχο στον Καρανικόλα, 2 μέρες πριν τους αγώνες, που μας είχε υποσχεθεί ότι θα τα κανονίσει αυτός όλα. Όταν ήλθε και μας πήρε από το αεροδρόμιο, το πρώτο πράγμα που μου είπε, έλα εδώ και με πήγε σε ένα χώρο στο αεροδρόμιο που δεν είχε κόσμο και μου είπε: βγάλε την φόρμα σου να σε δω.











_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος λίγο πριν πάει Γερμανία κάνοντας ηλιoθεραπεία στην ταράτσα του σπιτιού του Παγιανίδη

_
Όταν με είδε, πιο βαρύ κατά πέντε κιλά από πέρσι και σχεδόν την ίδια γράμμωση, μου είπε: θα τους κερδίσεις όλους αλλά μην φας τίποτα από υδατάνθρακες.
Ο Ηλίας του είπε, Άστον να κάνει ότι θέλει, αυτός ξέρει καλύτερα το σώμα του και το μεταβολισμό του από τον καθένα, μην πάθουμε ότι και πέρυσι στο Παγκόσμιο που αφυδατώθηκε τελείως.
Ο Σπύρος είναι περίπτωση, όταν τρώει γίνεται καλύτερος και μου έκλεισε το μάτι ο Ηλίας, γιατί είδε τον Νίκο που του έφερνε αντίρρηση για το θέμα των υδατανθράκων και μου λέει: κάνε ότι λέει ο Νικόλας, ξέρει αυτός, όπως ήξερε και εμένα ότι δεν θα ξανακάνω το ίδιο πλέον λάθος όσο αναφορά την διατροφή και τα πειράματα της τελευταίας στιγμής.
*Εμείς πήγαμε στο Μόναχο την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα.*Την Κυριακή το πρωί θα γινόταν οι προκριματικοί και το βράδυ οι τελικοί.
*Ο κ. Ανδρέας φρόντισε να μην ανακοινώσει ότι οι αγώνες δεν θα γινόταν στο Μόναχο αλλά σε μία άλλη μεγάλη πόλη το Σαρμπρούγκερ δυτικά της Γερμανίας, κοντά στη Γαλλία* σαν να λέμε την Θεσσαλονίκη εδώ στην Ελλάδα και διπλάσια απόσταση. Όταν μας είπε ο Νίκος που γινόταν οι αγώνες, τα χάσαμε και οι δύο μας λέγοντάς του ότι εμείς νομίζαμε ότι θα γινόταν στο Μόναχο και μας είπε, δεν σας το είπε ο Ανδρέας;
Πήρε αμέσως τηλέφωνο σε όλες τις αεροπορικές εταιρίες για εισιτήρια και όλα κλειστά λόγο πληθώρας προέλευσης για τους αγώνες.
Τώρα τα έχασε και ο Νίκος και μας είπε, *αύριο πρωί θα ξυπνήσετε νωρίς και θα σας δώσω εγώ ένα δικό μου αμάξι και χάρτη* και θυμήθηκε ότι είχε και έναν δικό του αθλητή junior 20 χρονών που θα κατέβαινε και αυτός στους αγώνες και θα έφευγε το βράδυ με λεωφορείο και μας είπε: πάρτε τον και αυτόν που ξέρει Γερμανικά και θα μπορεί να συνεννοηθεί αν χρειαστείτε οτιδήποτε στο δρόμο.
Έτσι και έγινε, χωρίς δίπλωμα ούτε εγώ ούτε ο Ηλίας στις 6 το πρωί έτοιμοι, με τον Γερμανό junior μαζί, πήραμε το δρόμο για το άγνωστο με βάρκα την ελπίδα. Πάνω στην σύγχυσή μας με τον Ηλία και μη προβλέποντας 10-12 ώρες ταξίδι και έχοντας αρκετά μάρκα μαζί μας αλλά όχι προμήθειες για τέτοιο ταξίδι και μάλιστα ρύζι χωρίς λάδια και αλάτι βραστό σκέτο και πατάτες ή μακαρόνια για υδατανθράκωση, να γεμίσει που λέμε το σώμα.
Από την στέρηση και την ταλαιπωρία δεν προβλέψαμε και στο δρόμο ή στα εστιατόρια, είναι όλα πεντανόστιμα με αλάτι, λάδι, βούτυρο και καρυκεύματα, κάτι που δεν προβλέπει το αθλητικό μενού μέχρι τους προκριματικούς!
*Δεν θα το ξεχάσουμε αυτό το περιστατικό με τον Ηλία, ακόμη και σήμερα που τον πήρα τηλέφωνο να μου υπενθυμίζει γεγονότα και περιστατικά*, το μόνο που μου είπε σκάζοντας στα γέλια και εγώ μαζί του ήταν: όταν είπαμε στον Καρανικόλα, πές του να μας δώσει από τα δικά του, γιατί αυτός είχε ένα σάκο με προμήθειες και ο Γερμανός έκανε τον Κινέζο, μέχρι που διαπληκτίστηκε στα Γερμανικά με τον Νίκο και μας καθησύχασε ο Νίκος ότι θα μας δώσει καθοδόν και μου λέει μετά ο Ηλίας, δεν φημίζονται οι Γερμανοί για τέτοια ευαισθησία, δεν ξέρεις το γερμανικό σύστημα ο καθένας τα δικά του; Του λέω πάμε και θα τον ψήσουμε στο δρόμο γελώντας και μετά λέω στον Ηλία που οδηγούσε και ψάχναμε για βενζινάδικο συγχρόνως: εσύ τι λες, θα φτάσει αυτός έτσι όπως είναι λιμοκτονημένος στο Σάρμπρουγκερ, και με την καθοδήγηση του Νίκου να μην τρώει πολύ και να μην πίνει νερό όπως εμείς πέρυσι; Μου λέει ο Ηλίας: δεν βλέπεις πόσες προμήθειες έχει μαζί του; Του λέω, τα πήρε από την στέρηση και την λαιμαργία που έχει ένας πεινασμένος και νομίζει ότι μετά θα φάει ένα αρνί, όπως εμείς το Πάσχα και μετά δεν τρώμε τίποτα, έχει κλείσει του λέω το στομάχι του, θα δεις!
Τι ήταν να του πω αυτά. Όταν φτάσαμε στο βενζινάδικο και βάζαμε βενζίνη, ακούμε από πίσω στο κάθισμα μια κραυγή πόνου και το παλικάρι διπλωμένο στα δύο. Έπαθε κράμπα στην κοιλιακή χώρα, από έλλειψη ηλεκτρολυτών και αφυδάτωσης και όταν του είπαμε να πιει λίγο νερό με αλάτι ή να φάει λίγα τσιπς αλατισμένα που είχε στο βενζινάδικο, αρνήθηκε, γιατί για λίγο χαλάρωσε και όταν πήγαμε να ξεκινήσουμε, έμεινε σχεδόν λιπόθυμος από τον πόνο και το σοκ και δεν μπορούσαμε ούτε να τον ξεδιπλώσουμε, τότε οι Γερμανοί από το βενζινάδικο πήραν τηλέφωνο ασθενοφόρο και μέσα σε δέκα λεπτά τον εξέτασαν και τον πήραν διπλωμένο παρά την αρνητική του στάση ότι θα χάσει τους αγώνες και είπαν στον Παγιαννίδη στα αγγλικά ότι εδώ θα χάσει την ζωή του αν πάθει κράμπα στο μυοκάρδιο και τότε δεν υπήρχαν και κινητά να ειδοποιήσουμε τον Καρανικόλα για το σοβαρό αυτό και επικίνδυνο συμβάν. Μας είπαν οι γιατροί, εσείς φύγετε και θα ειδοποιήσουμε εμείς τους οικείους του μετά.
Έτσι φύγαμε με την ψυχή στο στόμα που λένε και με προμήθειες για το σώμα.
Φτάνοντας αργά το απόγευμα μας περίμενε ο Νίκος στο ξενοδοχείο όπου φιλοξενούνταν όλοι οι αθλητές, μαζί με τον πρόεδρο της Γερμανίας και μας είπε ότι ο Ανδρέας ο Ζαπατίνας και αντιπρόεδρος της W.A.B.B.A. δεν θα έρθει (δεν ξέραμε ακόμη τον λόγο και τι δικαιολογία βρήκε) και έστειλε ως αντιπρόσωπο της Ελλάδος μόνο τον φίλο και συναθλητή Διονύση Βολικό και ότι εμένα δεν με είχε δηλώσει.
Άρα δεν μπορούσα να συμμετέχω στους αγώνες!
*Τώρα, τι συναισθήματα να σας περιγράψω, τα απερίγραπτα;*
*




*
_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον πρόεδρο της Γερμανίας_

Έχετε δει κάτι σκιτσογραφήματα με κάτι φάτσες κατακόκκινες από θυμό και αγανάκτηση και πάνω από το κεφάλι τους ενα σύννεφο που μέσα έχει σκέψεις ζωγραφισμένες από αστραπές, μαχαίρια, κατακλυσμούς με μαύρο ουρανό και θύελλες ανέμων; έτσι και χειρότερα ακόμη, ο Ηλίας μιλούσε με τον Γερμανό πρόεδρο και τον Καρανικόλα και τους διέκοψα και τους είπα: να σας πω εγώ το λόγο που δεν παρευρίσκεστε εδώ: γιατί ήξερε ότι θα έφευγε οριζοντιωμένος πριν την ώρα του, και όπως κρατούσα τον σάκο με τα φαγητά, τον έφερα δύο τρεις γύρες σαν τους σφυροβόλους και τον πέταξα τόσο μακριά που αν ήταν σφύρα θα έβγαινα Ολυμπιονίκης.
Ο Γερμανός, ο Νίκος και ο Ηλίας, έσκασαν στα γέλια με τον τρόπο που τα σβούριζα και μου είπαν:
Τώρα τι θα φας;
Και τους είπα σκατά!!!
Έριξα κάτι ξεγυρισμένα ελληνικά βρισίδια και λέω του Ηλία: πάμε ρε συ να φάμε σαν άνθρωποι που λιμοκτονούμε για τους πούστηδες, τους ξεφτιλισμένους που δεν έχουν ιερό και όσιο μέσα τους, γαμώ τη φυλή μας και άλλα πολλά μέχρι να εκτονώσω τον θυμό μου, την απόγνωση και την απογοήτευσή μου, μέχρι που με καθησύχασε ο Ηλίας λέγοντάς μου ότι θα σε συμπεριλάβει ο Ρόμπυ, στην Γερμανική ομάδα, τα κανόνισε με τον Νίκο (μάλλον ο Νίκος τα είχε προβλέψει όλα αυτά και γι’ αυτό δεν ανησυχούσε, αλλά δεν μας είχε πει από πριν, γιατί περίμενε μέχρι την τελευταία στιγμή την στάση του κ. Ζαπατίνα, που μόνο κύριος δεν φάνηκε).
Ο* κ. Ρόμπυ,* έτσι έλεγαν τον Γερμανό πρόεδρο, μου ζήτησε το διαβατήριό μου και μαζί με τον Ηλία και τον Νίκο με πήγαν στο δωμάτιο μαζί με έναν άλλο Γερμανό συναθλητή και επειδή δεν είχαν άλλα δωμάτια, ο Ηλίας θα κοιμόταν σε πτυσσόμενη καρέκλα.
*Μου είπε ο Νίκος: βγάλε την φόρμα σου να σε δει ο κ. Ρόμπυ, αν και σε πέρασε ακτινογραφία και μέσα από τις φόρμες και έμεινε έκπληκτος από την μυϊκή πυκνότητα και μάζα των μυών, με τέλεια γράμμωση και συμμετρία.*
Είπε στον Νίκο: δεν το περίμενα από πέρυσι να έχει τέτοια μεγάλη διαφορά.






_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος δείχνοντας τα πόδια του στο Γερμανό πρόεδρο της ομοσπονδίας στο δωμάτιο του ξενοδοχείου

_
Δύσκολο να χάσει, τον προβλέπω πρώτο.
Είπε μετά στον Νίκο: αν βγει πρώτος, θέλω να συνεργαστούμε, για διαφήμιση των αθλητικών του προϊόντων που προωθούσε σε όλη την Ευρώπη και ότι θα μου δώσει εμένα την αποκλειστικότητα στην Ελλάδα.
Η κόλαση αμέσως χάθηκε από μπροστά μου και άνοιξαν και πάλι οι πύλες του παραδείσου.
Ωστόσο είχα πολύ θυμό ακόμη μέσα μου και ήθελα να δω τον συναθλητή μου Διονύση Βολικόνα του ζητήσω διευκρινίσεις, αλλά δεν με άφησε ούτε ο Ηλίας , ούτε ο κ. Ρόμπυ , ούτε ο Νίκος. Μου είπαν εσύ το πρόγραμμά σου και μου έφεραν σε μία ώρα, ότι τους ζήτησα από φαγητά.
Το μόνο που τους είπα ήταν: τώρα θα δει ο Ανδρέας την αξία μου, αν εγώ βγω έστω και τρίτος, ο (δικός του) αθλητής, εννοούσα τον Διονύση, δεν θα μπει ούτε στην τριάδα.
Και όπως έγινε, ούτε εξάδα, για να του φύγει και αυτουνού η αμφισβήτηση , γιατί ΄όταν πήρε την Τρίτη θέση στο Οδύσσεια, έμεινε με το κύπελλο στο χέρι σαν άγαλμα, μόνο που αυτός δεν έφυγε όπως έφυγε ο τέταρτος!… νόμιζε ότι θα έβγαινε όχι δεύτερος, αλλά πρώτος, τέτοια ιδέα είχε και αυτός για τον εαυτό του.
*




**Ο Διονύσης Βολικός στη μέση 3ος στο Οδύσσεια, με την απογοήτευση και την δυσαρέσκεια ζωγραφισμένη στο πρόσωπό του


**


*
_2ος από δεξιά ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος και 4ος ο Διονύσης Bολικός με τους αντιπάλους της κατηγορίας σε στάση relax

_
Έτσι έμεινε πίσω να κοιτάζει εμένα που με φώναζαν οι κριτές σε όλες τις συγκρίσεις με τους καλύτερους της κάθε χώρας. Το αποτέλεσμα; Μόνο μία δεύτερη θέση από όλους τους κριτές, που και αυτή σβήστηκε ,γιατί πάντα σβήνουν την μεγαλύτερη και την μικρότερη βαθμολογία, για να μην υπάρχει από τον κάθε κριτή της χώρας, όπως και γίνεται, μεροληψία για τον δικό τους αθλητή.
Τα του αγώνα τα περιγράφει ο Ηλίας με ακρίβεια και λογοτεχνικό τρόπο όπως συνέβησαν. Γιατί αυτός ήταν θεατής και φωτογράφος και εμψυχωτής, μαζί με τον Καρανικόλα.













_O Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος στην μάχη των συγκρίσεων

_





_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε συγκρίσεις και από πίσω διακρίνεται ο Διονύσης Βολικός να τον παρακολουθεί


_




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος στο ψηλότερο σκαλί του βάθρου στο ΜΡ Ευρώπη όπου και συνέτριψε παμψηφεί όλους τους αντίπαλούς του

_
*Αυτά τα παρασκήνια δεν τα ξέρει κανείς και ούτε ποτέ μου τα είπα σε συνεντεύξεις στην τηλεόραση, ούτε στον τύπο, ούτε σε ανάλογα αθλητικά περιοδικά. Αισθανόμουν ντροπή να πω ότι ενδιαφέρθηκαν οι Γερμανοί και αναγνώρισαν την αξία μου και (οι πατριώτες) μου έσκαβαν τον λάκκο!…..*










_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος παρακάλεσε τους Γερμανούς να στηθεί πίσω από την Ελληνική αποστολή για θέμα αξιοπρέπειας και τιμής, όπως και σεβάστηκαν την επιθυμία μου.

_
*Προτίμησα την σιωπή κοντά στα 40 χρόνια(τα εν οίκω μη εν δήμω) που λέει και η λαϊκή παροιμία.* 
Είμαστε που είμαστε ξεφτιλισμένοι, ας μην το δείχνουμε και στους άλλους. Μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να επανέλθουμε στο Ελληνικό ιδεώδες και αθλητικό πνεύμα που μας δίδαξαν οι πρόγονοί μας, ποτέ δεν είναι αργά.
*Και είναι η πρώτη φορά που τα εξομολογούμαι και τα υπογράφω στο χαρτί, έτσι για την ιστορία, προς γνώση και συμμόρφωση.*
Τώρα όσο για τον κ. Ανδρέα που απεβίωσε, ειλικρινά λυπήθηκα, και επειδή ο νεκρός δεδικαίωται και σέβομαι την μνήμη του, αλλά όσο ζούσε έχασε τον σεβασμό μου και το κύρος του, όπως ο διοικητής στα Γιαννιτσά, δεν λέω τίποτα περισσότερο γιατί είναι εκλιπών. 
Ο Θεός να τον συγχωρέσει, πάντως εγώ τότε αυτό δεν του το συγχώρεσα ποτέ όσο ζούσε. Tώρα αν ζούσε, θα είχαμε άλλη σχέση, γιατί άλλαξα εγώ στάση και τρόπο ζωής και μέσα από την πνευματική μου αναζήτηση, όπως είχα μετά με τον μόνιμό του συνεργάτη τον κ. *Νίκο Βουτσινό* και τον αδελφό του* Νίκο Ζαπατίνα* που μετά τον θάνατό του ανέλαβε αυτός τα ηνία της ομοσπονδίας και της αθλητικής επιχείρησης και του περιοδικού.
Ο Νίκος είναι μεγάλος σκηνοθέτης, πολύ καλό παιδί, ηπίων τόνων και πάνω απ’ όλα ευγενής και αθόρυβος. Ουδέποτε είχα μαζί του κόντρες ή προστριβές, σε όποια διοργάνωση βρισκόμασταν πάντα με καλοδεχόταν με το χαμόγελο. Να ζήσει και να θυμάται την μνήμη του αδελφού του, *γιατί πέρα από τις αδικαιολόγητες κόντρες, ο Ανδρέας ήταν και παραμένει ο πρώτος που έβγαλε το Ελληνικό Β.Β, από την αφάνεια.* 
Αιωνία του η μνήμη και ο θεός να αναπαύσει την ψυχή του.
Ουδείς αναμάρτητος, γι΄αυτό είπα πιο πάνω ότι ο νεκρός δικαίωται και όπως λέει και η νεκρώσιμος ακολουθία: ούκ έστι άνθρωπος ως ζήσεται και ουχ αμαρτήσει, συ γαρ μόνος εκτός αμαρτίας υπάρχεις, η δικαιοσύνη σου δικαιοσύνη εις τον αιώνα και ο νόμος σου αλήθεια. Από την στιγμή που ο άνθρωπος αναχωρεί από τον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο, άλλος κρατάει λογαριασμό και αλλουνού η κρίση δίκαια εστί. Εμείς μέσα στην άγνοια της αστείρευτης ωκεάνειας αλήθειας, θα πρέπει μόνο όσο ζούμε στην παλαίστρα γη, να μπορούμε να παραδειγματιζόμαστε με τα καθόλου τυχαία γεγονότα που μας συμβαίνουν. Γιατί όλα είναι σκαλοπάτια για το μεγάλωμα της κατανόησης και καθρέφτες να βλέπουμε τον εαυτό μας, και να μην βιαζόμαστε να κρίνουμε και να βγάζουμε αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα, γιατί άλλοι χρεώνονται και άλλοι ξεχρεώνονται. Αν έχουμε υπομονή, επιμονή , πίστη και καρτερία και δεν αντιδράσουμε όσο δίκιο και λογικό και αν μας φαίνεται ότι έχουμε, γιατί αυτό που διαδραματίζεται είναι μόνο η αφορμή, η αιτία είναι μέσα μας και αν προσπεράσουμε την αιτία και μείνουμε στις αφορμές και στην εκτόνωση, γράφουμε πεπρωμένο και χρεωνόμαστε ακόμη περισσότερο και εδώ ήρθαμε να ξεχρεώσουμε αμαρτίες όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες και όχι να φύγουμε με περισσότερο βάρος στην ψυχή μας.
Δεν λέω να μην υπερασπίσουμε τον εαυτό μας σε έκτακτες στιγμές και καταστάσεις κινδύνου της σωματικής μας ακεραιότητας, ούτε να μην υπερασπιζόμαστε την αλήθεια, αυτά είναι στο εδώ και τώρα και πρέπει να δράσουμε και όχι να δούμε τι μας συμφέρει και τι μας ωφελεί μετά και να αντιδράσουμε κατόπιν εορτής που λέμε.
Γιατί μετά μπαίνει στη μέση η εκλογίκευση ή ο παραλογισμός μέσα από το νου που ποτέ δεν είναι στο εδώ και τώρα αλλά, πότε σκαλίζει το παρελθόν, που είναι περασμένο αλλά όχι ξεχασμένο από τον εγωισμό του νου και πότε σε πετάει στο μέλλον πάλι ο ίδιος και μπαίνει πάλι το εγώ της εκδίκησης , που μέσα του κρύβει καταπιεσμένο θυμό, μίσος και η κατάληξη είναι η καταστροφή και όχι η επανόρθωση.
Πάντως εγώ το έργο το συνειδητοποίησα και το κατανόησα και όπως μικρός έλεγα στον πατέρα μου, δεν θα το ξανακάνω ποτέ μου για να μην με τιμωρήσει, το ίδιο λέω και τώρα στον αόρατο πατέρα μας, ποτέ μου, ποτέ μου, ποτέ μου, γιατί από τον σαρκικό μου πατέρα μπορεί να γλίτωνα και να μην έπεφταν στην αντίληψή του σκανταλιές και παραπτώματα, στον αόρατο πατέρα δεν μπορεί να ξεφύγει κανείς, γιατί είναι τόσο τελειοποιημένος ο μηχανισμός και το ραντάρ της ανταποδοτικής δικαιοσύνης που πιάνει όχι μόνο πράξεις αλλά και σκέψεις.
Και πιστέψτε με αργεί αλλά δεν λησμονεί, όχι για τιμωρία αλλά για σύνεση και αποκατάσταση της τάξης και τις δικαιοσύνης, γιατί δεν μας διόρισε κανένας ούτε εκπρόσωπό του ούτε αντικαταστάτη του.
Αυθαιρετούμε από το εγώ μας είτε μας φέρονται δίκαια είτε άδικα.
Είπαμε, άλλος κρατάει λογαριασμό και εδώ δεν χωράνε δικαιολογίες ή εκλιπαρίσματα και εκλογικεύσεις.
Ο θεός συγχωρεί όταν υπάρχει μετάνοια από καρδιάς και όχι από τον πονηρό νου. Αλλά η μετάνοια θα συνοδεύεται από πράξη και όχι λόγια, και όπως το έσπειρες θα πρέπει να το θερίσεις και θα πεις και ευχαριστώ για την άπειρη συμπόνια του Θεού. Γιατί δύο πράγματα είναι άπειρα, η βλακεία του ανθρώπου και η συμπόνοια του Θεού.!!!!
Αν εγώ π.χ. είχα υπομονή και δεν σβούριζα τον σάκκο με τα φαγητά, δεν θα μάζευα οργή, θυμό και εκδίκηση για μετά και ας επετεύχθη ο στόχος και ο σκοπός μου, από άλλες δυνάμεις.
*Ποιός είμαι εγώ που ήθελα να συνετίσω τον κ. Ανδρέα, τον κ. Θύμιο, τον κ. Τσαλδάρη; Όλα αυτά θα μπορούσα να τα τακτοποιήσω χωρίς θυμό και αγανάκτηση*, που αυτή μου την ενέργεια την εισέπραξαν οι θύτες από εμένα το (θύμα) και από θύμα έγινα εγώ θύτης και αυτοί τα θύματα.
Έτσι διαιωνίζεται η βλακεία και η άγνοια. Δεν βγάζω την ουρά μου απ έξω, απλά άργησα αλλά είδα και δεν θα ξαναεπιστρέψω στην συνήθεια, να παρασυρθώ δηλαδή από τα γεγονότα και την αντίδραση. Αρκετά ξεπλήρωσα και πλήρωσα και μάλιστα της μετρητοίς την επόμενη χρονιά που πήγα στο Las Vegas πλήρως προετοιμασμένος, με περισσότερα κιλά, γράμμωση και άνεση, χωρίς να με ενοχλήσει απολύτως κανείς, απεναντίας όλα φαινόταν υπέρ μου και στο τέλος έφυγα απογοητευμένος.
Γιατί είχα πριν γοητευθεί με τα σερί των επιτυχιών μου!
Όλα αυτά και πάλι προς γνώση και συμμόρφωση για όλους μας.










_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος την άλλη μέρα μετά την μεγάλη επιτυχία


_

_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τις 2 Ιταλίδες πρωταθλήτριες. Στη μεσαία κατηγορία η 1η, στην ψιλή η 2η. Φωτογράφιση για τα περιοδικά και τον τύπο


_




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με την Γερμανίδα πρωταθλήτρια στην χαμηλή κατηγορία


Συνεχίζεται..._

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος: Ο Έλληνας ”Θρύλος” του BodyBuilding σε μια συνέντευξη εφ’ ολης της ύλης στο AmfLife (Μέρος 9ο-A)


*ΚΑΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΜΠΛΟΥΤΙΣΑΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ ΜΕΛΕΤΩΝΤΑΣ ΑΡΧΑΙΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΙΑ. ΠΟΤΕ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΙΑ;


ΕΝΑΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΣΥΡΘΗΚΕ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΝΩΡΙΣ, ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥΣ ΤΙΤΛΟΥΣ, ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΕ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ, ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΤΑΠΕΙΝΟ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ, ΠΟΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΙΛΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΠΥΡΟ ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟ, ΟΛΟΙ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ FACEBOOK ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟΥ, ΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΠΡΟΤΥΠΟ ΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΑΘΛΗΤΩΝ, ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΕΟΥΣ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ, ΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΕ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΝΙΩΘΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ;


Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος


Από μικρό παιδί μου άρεσαν οι Λαϊκές παροιμίες, που έλεγαν οι απλοί και αγράμματοι άνθρωποι και μετά στο σχολείο τα σοφά, ρητά ή γνωμικά των αρχαίων ημών προγόνων μας και όπως όλοι τα λέμε, αλλά δεν τα εννοούμε ή καλύτερα δεν τα κατανοούμε ή δεν συνειδητοποιούμε ότι αυτά δεν είναι μόνο για τους άλλους, αλλά αν εμβαθύνουμε, είναι συγχρόνως και για μας τους ίδιους που τα λέμε ασυνείδητα όταν βλέπουμε στους άλλους κάτι στραβό πάνω τους, π.χ. λαϊκά “τι κάνεις Γιάννο μου, κουκιά σπέρνω,” ενώ εμείς δεν σπέρνουμε βλακείες, μόνο σοφίες ξεστομίζουμε και θερίζουμε!… κάτι περίπου στα Αρχαία “Γνώθι σαυτόν” δηλαδή  αυτός δεν έχει το γνώθι, δεν ξέρει τι λέει και τι του γίνεται “ ενώ όλοι εμείς γνωρίζουμε ποιοι είμαστε, τα έχουμε βρει με τον εαυτό μας.


Τώρα ποιος τον έψαξε και ποιος τον βρήκε  και που τον βρήκε ένας θεός ξέρει, για να μην πω ο διάολος. Αφού τον έψαχνε κάπου θα τον ξετρύπωσε, ας μας το πει και σε μας σε ποιά σελίδα ή σε ποιά παράγραφο τον ανακάλυψε να μην ψάχνουμε ξεφυλλίζοντας τόσα βιβλία και χάνουμε άδικα τον χρόνο μας ή ρωτώντας ένα σωρό ειδήμονες από εδώ και από εκεί και μας εκμεταλλεύονται πουλώντας αυτό που δεν γνωρίζουν κι οι ίδιοι, γιατί αυτό άμα το βρεις (στην ουσία σε βρίσκει, όταν καθαρίσεις και ξεβρωμίσεις την ψυχή σου από τα πάθη) δεν το πουλάς, το μοιράζεσαι ανιδιοτελώς γιατί ακόμη κι αν το βρεις και το πουλήσεις για υλικά αγαθά αμέσως αυτό εξαφανίζεται, έχει αλλεργία με την εκμετάλλευση και το εμπόριο. Δεν αντέχει το καθαρό την βρωμιά, η αλήθεια το ψέμα, γιατί ο εαυτός είναι αλήθεια και αυτοί που τον κάνουν εμπόρευμα, πραμάτεια, είναι ψεύτικοι και απατεώνες και ποιους νομίζετε ότι προσελκύουν ; Αυτούς που ψάχνουν με την καρδιά τους ή με το μυαλό τους το πονηρό; Μάλλον τους δεύτερους “ όμοιος όμοιω αεί πελάζει”


Στην ουσία ψάχνουν για να μην βρουν γιατί λένε ότι η αλήθεια πονάει. Εγώ τους λέω ότι το ψέμα πονάει να ξεκολλήσει από μέσα τους και γι’αυτό απεχθάνονται την αλήθεια και τους αληθινούς γιατί τους καθρεφτίζουν την βρωμιά τους. Ξέρετε που φέρνουν γύρω οι μύγες και τι τρώνε; στα ψοφίμια και στις ακαθαρσίες και οι μέλισσες στα λουλούδια το νέκταρ. Έτσι λοιπόν δείξε μου με ποιόν κάνεις παρέα να σου πω ποιος είσαι.!


Αυτά λοιπόν τα αρχαία ρητά και τις ρήσεις επειδή βαριόμουνα να τα γράφω, τα έκοβα με ένα ψαλίδι και σε ένα μπλοκ ζωγραφικής τα κολλούσα και τα είχα σαν οδηγό ( στη στραβομάρα μου) που νόμιζα ότι τα εννοούσα και ότι  εγώ τα εκπροσωπώ και τα αντιπροσωπεύω στο ακέραιο.







Ώσπου το 1986 που πήγα στην Αμερική εκπροσωπώντας τα Ελληνικά χρώματα στο Las Vegas για το Mr.Υφήλιος, συνειδητοποίησα την άγνοια (τόσο την δική μου όσο και των αλλων) πάνω σε αυτά που λέμε αλλά συγχρόνως οι ίδιοι δεν τα εφαρμόζουμε!!!


Είναι ωραία ικανοποίηση για το εγώ μας, να λέμε σαν παπαγάλοι, αρχαίες ρήσεις και σοφίες απευθυνόμενοι στους άλλους μέσα από την κρίση μας συμβουλεύοντάς τους, αλλά ωραιότερο θα ήταν να τα συνειδητοποιούσαμε και να τα κατανοούσαμε οι ίδιοι κάνοντάς τα πρώτα πράξη εμείς και όχι να περιμένουμε από τους άλλους να εφαρμόσουν αυτά που εμείς δεν μπορούμε και έχουμε απαίτηση από τους άλλους.


Έτσι λοιπόν μετά από την επιτυχία του 1985 στο Mr. Ευρώπη, έκανα σχεδόν, ένα ολόκληρο χρόνο, σοβαρή προετοιμασία για το Mr. Υφήλιος και ξεκίνησα για το τρίτο υπερατλαντικό ταξίδι μου στην Αμερική, αφού η Visa ήταν επ αορίστων πολλαπλών εισόδων.





Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος κατά την διάρκεια της προετοιμασίας 1 μήνα πριν τους αγώνες



Αυτή την φορά αφού είχα κερδίσει το Mr. Ευρώπη, δεν χρειαζόμουν την έγκριση από τον κ. Ζαπατίνα, έτσι πήρα μαζί μου τον φίλο μου και καταξιωμένο δημοσιογράφο της ΕΡΤ1 Αθανασόπουλο Χρήστο (που εκφωνούσε τότε τους παγκόσμιους αγώνες στίβου και λάτρης του Β.Β.) που γυμναζόμασταν μαζί στο γυμναστήριο μου, σαν συνοδό και βοηθό μου.








Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον φίλο του Χρήστο Αθανασόπουλο


Βλέποντας την προσπάθειά μου και ξέροντας όλα αυτά που σας είχα αποκαλύψει στην προηγούμενη εξομολόγησή μου, προσφέρθηκε αφού δεν ήξερα καλά αγγλικά, να με συνοδέψει και να δει και αυτός από κοντά, για πρώτη φορά, παγκόσμιους αγώνες τέτοιου επιπέδου και μάλιστα στο Las Vegas εκεί που γίνονται όλες οι μεγάλες εκδηλώσεις του κόσμου.


Πρώτη στάση Νέα Υόρκη. Εκεί μας περίμενε ο παιδικός μου φίλος Βασίλης Μάντζος (που ήταν παντρεμένος , με μία κορούλα την Stacy – Σταθούλα στο όνομα τις μάνας του – και με Αμερικάνικη πλέον υπηκοότητα) μαζί με τον άλλο παιδικό μου φίλο τον Τάσο Ντέτσικα που πρωτογνώρισα όταν είχα μετακομίσει στο Κουκάκι στο υπόγειο του Φιλοπάππου.


Ο πατέρας του Τάσου ήταν κοντοπατριώτης από τα Γιάννενα και είχαν αρτοποιείο κοντά στην πλατεία όπου ο Τάσος δούλευε από μικρός και μας προμήθευε τον ΄΄άρτον υμών των επιούσιων΄΄και μετά γυμναστική παρέα, ώσπου έφυγε για Γαλλία να σπουδάσει δημοσιογραφία και από εκεί και αυτός την κοπάνισε για Αμερική όπως και ο Βασίλης.


Δύο λοιπόν παιδικοί φίλοι (αυτοεξόριστοι) και εγώ ο τρίτος σαν επισκέπτης ξανασυναντιόμασταν και οι τρεις μαζί μετά από 13 χρόνια.


Ο Χρήστος τα έχασε από την φιλοξενία των παιδικών μου φίλων και τις γνωριμίες που είχαν στην Ελληνική παροικία, που αριθμούσε τότε στην Νέα Υόρκη 150.000 και οι περισσότεροι στην Astoria ευκατάστατοι με Ελληνικά μαγαζιά όλων των ειδών (μία Αθήνα σε μικρογραφία).




Ο Βασίλης με τον Χρήστο και την Έλενα, Ελληνοαμερικανίδα, φίλη του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου και θαυμάστρια





Η Έλενα, ο Σπύρος και ο Βασίλης με την φίλη τους Nicole





Ο Σπύρος με τον Βασίλη, διασκεδάζουν την παρέα τους αλά Ελληνικά


Ο Τάσος που είχε γνωριμίες δημοσιογραφικές, με πήγε εμένα και τον Χρήστο, σαν δημοσιογράφο της ΕΡΤ1, στα γραφεία της μεγαλύτερης εφημερίδας στην Αμερική για τους Έλληνες, τον ΕΘΝΙΚΟ ΚΗΡΥΚΑ και μου έκαναν μία ολοσέλιδη αφιέρωση.


Ο δε Βασίλης το απόγευμα με πήγε στο μεγαλύτερο γυμναστήριο της Astoria μαζί με τον Τάσο να θυμηθούμε τα παλιά από το Κουκάκι, που κάναμε γυμναστική με τα τσιμεντένια βάρη όταν ήμασταν έφηβοι, άγνωστοι μεταξύ αγνώστων, άφραγκοι αλλά γεμάτοι όνειρα και ελπίδες.




Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τους παιδικούς του φίλους Βασίλη και Τάσο. Προπόνηση μαζί μετά από13 χρόνια


Και με ποιους δεν με γνώρισε εκεί μέσα τις δύο ημέρες που κάναμε προπόνηση! Από τα αφεντικά του γυμναστηρίου που ήταν Έλληνες πατριώτες και συνιδιοκτήτες με Ιταλούς ( που η χαρά και η περηφάνια τους ήταν πέρα από κάθε περιγραφή που θα εκπροσωπούσα την Ελλάδα στο Mr. Υφήλιος) μέχρι Ελληνόπουλα θηρία Powerlifting, που ήταν Bodyguard στα νυχτερινά μαγαζιά των Ελλήνων, προστατεύοντάς τα από άλλες φάρες εκβιαστών.


.





Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τους παιδικούς του φίλους Βασίλη και Τάσο. Προπόνηση μαζί μετά από13 χρόνια



Τέτοιο δέσιμο και τέτοια αλληλοϋποστήριξη των πατριωτών μεταξύ τους μόνο σε κατάσταση πολέμου μπορείς να δεις και εκεί η κατάσταση επιβίωσης με άλλες εθνικότητες είναι σχεδόν εμπόλεμη και οι πατριώτες πάντα ετοιμοπόλεμοι και μονοιασμένοι . Εμείς εδώ στην πατρίδα έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να φαγωνόμαστε μόνοι μας αφού δεν απειλούμαστε εσωτερικά από κανέναν . Τι, έτσι θα περάσει η μέρα όμορφα  και ειρηνικά? Τι θα μείνει ο διάολος χωρίς δουλειά?  Αλίμονο! Πως θα περάσει η ώρα, η μέρα, η βδομάδα, οι μήνες, ο χρόνος ? Ζωντανοί άνθρωποι  είμαστε. Τι Αμερικανάκια είμαστε εμείς?


Μετά από 2 ημέρες που μου φάνηκαν 2 μήνες από την φιλοξενία, τον ενθουσιασμό και την υπερηφάνεια όλων των πατριωτών πετάξαμε για Los Angeles  και την άλλη μέρα θα πηγαίναμε σ ένα παραθαλάσσιο προάστιο το Newport Beach όπου με περίμενε ο Μr. America, φίλος και συναθλητής Al Disiena(Ιταλικής καταγωγής) που είχαμε γνωριστεί το 1984 στη Ρώμη στο MrΥφήλιος όπου θα με φιλοξενούσε για 2 εβδομάδες, θα κάναμε μαζί προπόνηση στο υπερπολυτελέστατο γυμναστήριό του και μετά οδικώς θα με συνόδευε στο  Las Vegas σαν Manager μου.





Ο φίλος του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου Μr Αμέρικα Al Disiena


Στο Los Angeles, ένας άλλος φίλος και θαυμαστής μου από την Ελλάδα, που σπούδαζε εκεί σ ένα μεγάλο πανεπιστήμιο  στο (California Institute of Technology) με Ελληνική υποτροφία ο Λάμπρος Καταφυγιώτης (που τώρα είναι καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου στο HongKong) μας περίμενε στο αεροδρόμιο και μας πρότεινε να πάμε στο πανεπιστήμιό του να ξεκουραστούμε , μας σύστησε στους συμφοιτητές του και γυμναστήκαμε στο γυμναστήριο του πανεπιστημίου που τέτοιο δεν είχαμε ούτε στα ιδιωτικά στην Ελλάδα τότε.


Υποτίθεται ότι το απόγευμα θα μας πήγαινε οδικώς στο Newport beach. Ο ενθουσιασμός τόσο ο δικός μας και πολύ περισσότερο των συμφοιτητών του δεν μας επέτρεψαν να φύγουμε , έτσι έμελλε να φιλοξενηθώ εκεί άλλη 1 ημέρα.


Το απόγευμα μετά την προπόνηση και το σεμινάριο που έκανα στους συμφοιτητές του Λάμπρου, πάνω στην διατροφή και την γυμναστική, του είπα πως θέλω να ξεκουραστώ γιατί ήμουν και ταλαιπωρημένος από την αυστηρή δίαιτα και την διατροφή, που έκανα για την προετοιμασία μου για τους αγώνες, που αισθανόμουν σχεδόν εξάντληση, του ζήτησα αν έχει κάποιο βιβλίο στα ελληνικά για να διαβάσω και να χαλαρώσω, το μόνο που είχε, ήταν του Πλάτωνα και ένα του Χρήστου Ζαλοκώστα, το «Σωκράτης ο προφήτης της αρχαιότητας»





“ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ Ο ΠΡΟΦΗΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΧΑΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ”
Βέβαια τώρα που κατανόησα την διαφορά της σοφίας από τις προφητείες, ο τίτλος είναι εντελώς λάθος, η αλήθεια δεν είναι προφητεία, είναι αιώνια και αυτά που τους έλεγε ο Σωκράτης, ήταν αλήθειες και γι’αυτό τον Σωκράτη μπορεί να τον δηλητηρίασαν πριν 2380 χρόνια, αλλά παραμένει ζωντανός στην συνείδησή μας ακόμη και σήμερα και στους αιώνες των αιώνων.


Εγώ που είχα απέχθεια στο διάβασμα και το γράψιμο (τα μόνα που  με απορροφούσαν από μικρό ήταν τα εικονογραφημένα κλασικά περιοδικά ο Ταρζάν, ο Μπλέκ, ο Ζαγκόρ, ο Μικρός Καουμπόυ και ο Μικρός Ηρωας , ότι είχε εικόνες και δράση) βιβλίο με σκέτα γράμματα ούτε που το άνοιγα, πόσο μάλλον από περιέργεια να διαβάσω τι έλεγε. Έτσι, αναγκάστηκα μη έχοντας κάτι άλλο, κι άρχισα το διάβασμα  για να περάσει η ώρα να χαλαρώσω και να ξεχάσω την πείνα μου από την δίαιτα .




Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος μελετώντας το 1ο του φιλοσοφικό βιβλίο στο δωμάτιο του Λάμπρου


Δεν θυμάμαι να χαλάρωσα, θυμάμαι ότι έλειπα, κάπου χάθηκα μέσα σε αυτό το βύθισμα, γιατί απ΄ αυτά που διάβαζα, κάτι μέσα μου πολύ βαθιά ταρακουνήθηκε και χτυπήθηκε, ξυπνώντας με από έναν λήθαργο που μέχρι τότε με κρατούσε μόνο το έξω, η εικόνα, το φαίνεστε, η δόξα, η επιτυχία και η οικονομική αποκατάσταση (όχι ότι μετά το διάβασμα μου έφυγαν όλα αυτά) απλά για λίγο ήμουν σε μία έκσταση και αγαλλίαση που η λέξη χαλάρωση είναι πολύ φτωχή μπροστά σε αυτό που βίωσα. Θυμάμαι που κοιτούσα το ταβάνι του ξενώνα που με φιλοξενούσε ο Λάμπρος και όταν μπήκε μέσα μετά από πολλές ώρες γιατί ανησύχησε και αυτός και ο Χρήστος (που δεν σηκώθηκα ούτε για φαγητό στην λέσχη του πανεπιστημίου) που δεν ξεσταύρωσα ούτε τα χέρια μου έτσι οριζοντιωμένος που ήμουν στο κρεβάτι , απλά έκλεισα τα μάτια μου κι απολάμβανα αυτή την πρωτόγνωρη γαλήνη και ηρεμία που δεν κράτησε για πολύ, γιατί την άλλη μέρα με περίμενε η εξωτερική οδύσσεια κ ο στόχος της επιτυχίας.!


Πάντως  ο σπόρος της εσωτερικής Οδύσσειας μετέπειτα, φύτρωσε για τα καλά μέσα μου. Ο Λάμπρος μου χάρισε το βιβλίο που το έχω ακόμη για ανάμνηση.


Την άλλη ημέρα μας πήγε οδικώς στο Newport beach όπου μας περίμενε ο φίλος και συναθλητής μου Al Disiena μαζί με όλο το team του γυμναστηρίου όπου μας καλοδέχτηκαν και υποδέχτηκαν σαν να είχαμε κερδίσει το Mr. Υφήλιος .


Τέτοιος ο ενθουσιασμός και η φιλοξενία τους!





 Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με το team του Al Desiena











Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον φίλο του Al Desiena






Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος έξω από το Gym με τον φίλο του Al Desiena και την φίλη του Alina


Εκεί για δύο εβδομάδες το πρόγραμμα  περιλάμβανε γυμναστική μαζί με τον Al, πρωί βαριά εξοντωτική προπόνηση σε μεγάλες μυικές ομάδες και το απόγευμα δευτερεύοντες ασκήσεις και στο τέλος ποδήλατο ή τρέξιμο στην παραλία.





O Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε αππογευματινή αερόβια προπόνηση


Εδώ η πειθαρχεία ξεπερνούσε κάθε προηγούμενο από αυτά που ήξερα και εφάρμοζα τόσα χρόνια στην Ελλάδα π.χ. εγώ ποτέ δεν έκανα στατικό ποδήλατο ή τρέξιμο, τα θεωρούσα περιττά για κάψιμο λίπους αφού έκανα αυστηρή δίαιτα




Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος προπονείται με στατικό ποδήλατο





Τέλος πάντων, ακολουθούσα το Αμερικάνικο πρόγραμμα  και ήμουν σε μία τρομερή φόρμα σωματικά, με περισσότερα μυικά κιλά, με άριστη ψυχολογία και υπεραισιοδοξία.





Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον Al Desiena, σε ένταση κατά την διάρκεια της προπόνησης






Προσέξτε την αθλητική φανέλα του Al Desiena που γράφει BOURNAZOS



Ξεκινήσαμε οδικώς εγώ, ο Al και ο Χρήστος, διασχίζοντας την έρημο της Νεβάδα και φτάσαμε στο Las Vegas όπου μας υποδέχτηκαν οι εκεί διοργανωτές  με όλες τις τιμές.





Εγώ πήγα κατευθείαν στο δωμάτιο για ξεκούραση και ο Al με τον Χρήστο έμειναν μαζί με τους αρμόδιους τις διοργάνωσης για διευκρινήσεις περί του αγώνος.


Δεν θα ξεχάσω την χαρά και τον ενθουσιασμό του Χρήστου όταν ήρθε στο δωμάτιο να μου ανακοινώσει ότι οι Αμερικάνοι τον τσεκάρισαν και του πρότειναν να είναι επιτροπή σε μία τέτοια μεγάλη παγκόσμια εκδήλωση!.


Μου είπε: μεγάλε αύριο θα είσαι πρώτος και ο Al έσκασε στα γέλια (μάλλον κάτι παραπάνω ήξερε από εμάς). Εγώ χάρηκα γιατί θα είχα κάποιον στην επιτροπή έστω να με προτείνει για συγκρίσεις. Τα υπόλοιπα νόμιζα ότι ήταν όλα υπό τον έλεγχό μου, αλλά ΄΄άλλα μεν βουλαί ανθρώπων άλλα δε θεός κελεύει΄΄και όπως σας είπα και στην προηγούμενη ερώτηση  στο τέλος, ότι την επόμενη χρονιά που πήγα στο Las Vegas πλήρης προετοιμασμένος με περισσότερα μυικά κιλά, γράμμωση και άνεση χωρίς να με ενοχλήσει απολύτως κανείς, απεναντίας όλα φαινόταν υπέρ μου και στο τέλος έφυγα απογοητευμένος!









Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος μια ημέρα πριν τον αγώνα
Αλλά συγχρόνως και κάπως ξαλαφρωμένος γιατί κάτι μέσα μου χαλάρωσε από την ένταση, το άγχος και την αγωνία των αγώνων, αλλά δεν ήξερα να το εξηγήσω τότε, τώρα όμως ξέρω, ήταν από αυτή την ηρεμία, την γαλήνη και πρωτόγνωρη έκσταση και αγαλλίαση που αισθάνθηκα όταν χάθηκε ο νους μου μέσα σε αυτό το βύθισμα από αυτά που μελετούσα εκείνο το βράδυ στην φοιτητική λέσχη του φίλου μου του Λάμπρου.


Εκεί που όλοι υπολόγιζαν πως είμαι μέσα στην τριάδα και μετά από το 1979 που οι επιτυχίες διαδέχονταν η μία την άλλη ήρθε, και η μεγάλη δοκιμασία εκτός τριάδας, θυμάμαι τα λόγια του Χρήστου (που ήταν στην κριτική επιτροπή)


” Μεγάλε ….παίξαμε με σημαδεμένη τράπουλα”,


τα συμφέροντα μεγάλα, από πίσω κρύβονται εταιρείες που προωθούν δικούς τους αθλητές που τους διαφημίζουν τα προϊόντα τους, πρέπει να βρούμε χορηγούς αλλιώς θα πρέπει η διαφορά να είναι μεγάλη για να μην μπορούν να μας αδικήσουν ”(γιατί σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο η διαφορά του πρώτου μέχρι και του έκτου είναι στις λεπτομέρειες και το Β.Β. δεν είναι άθλημα όπως π.χ. η άρση βαρών σήκωσες μισό κιλό παραπάνω και δεν μπορεί κανείς να σε αδικήσει, ας είναι κριτής και ο πατέρας σου) Εδώ το άθλημα αυτό όπως και πολλά άλλα, βασίζεται και στην υποκειμενική κρίση της επιτροπής και πρέπει να είσαι Κομανέτσι για να μην μπορούν να βρουν πάτημα.





Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος στο ελεύθερο ποζάρισμα





Το επίπεδο των αγώνων, πολύ υψηλό. Οι πρώτες θέσεις παίζονταν στις λεπτομέρειες.
Μου είπαν αν του χρόνου πάρεις άλλα 10 κιλά μυϊκά είσαι πρώτος.


Φυσικά, οι προτάσεις να μείνω Αμερική αμέτρητες, αφού πληρούσα όλο το πακέτο, ύψος, συμμετρία και αρμονία γι’ αυτό το άθλημα και στην πιο ώριμη ηλικία 28 χρονών, και όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο,  πάνω στον ενθουσιασμό μου δεν απέρριψα καμία πρόταση, απλά τους είπα πως έπρεπε να γυρίσω στην Ελλάδα, γιατί ήδη είχα ανοίξει τρία γυμναστήρια (και από οικονομικής άποψης ήμουν ήδη ανεξάρτητος) και θα ξαναγυρίσω.


Έμελλε να μην ξαναπάω  σαν αθλητής αγωνιστικός αλλά σαν επισκέπτης, σαν τουρίστας που βλέπει και απολαμβάνει χωρίς άγχος, αγωνίες και στόχους.


Και μια που ήμουν σε αυτή την καλή ψυχολογική κατάσταση, παρόλη την αποτυχία των αγώνων δεν πετάξαμε για Νέα Υόρκη, αλλά για Σικάγο, να πάω να δω όπως έκανα κάθε φορά που πήγαινα Αμερική, τους οικογενειακούς μου πλέον ανθρώπους και φίλους που είχα γνωρίσει από το 1982 στο Τολό του Ναυπλίου, την οικογένεια Γεωργίου και Ντίνας Κουδούνη, δεύτερης γενιάς Ελληνοαμερικάνοι και τα παιδιά τους τρίτης γενιάς, Στέλλα και Γιάννης ,που ήταν πιο Έλληνες από τους Έλληνες, ευκατάστατοι μένοντας σε ένα από τα ακριβά προάστια του Σικάγο, στο Illinois και μιλούσαν τα Ελληνικά τέλεια.






Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος το 1982, στο Τολό του Ναυπλίου, με τους Ελληνοαμερικάνους φίλους του


Κάθε περιγραφή περί οικογένειας με ήθη και έθιμα, πατριωτισμό, νοσταλγία και αγάπη για την πατρίδα Ελλάδα, δεν έχω συναντήσει τόσα χρόνια, που έχω γυρίσει σχεδόν όλο τον κόσμο, με τους πανταχού Έλληνες .





Από την 1η επίσκεψη του Σπύρου στο Σικάγο(1983). Από αριστερά ο αείμνηστος Κος Γιώργος, ο Γιάννης και η Στέλλα, παίζοντας Ελληνικά τραγούδια. Βλέπουμε τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο να παρακολουθεί ενθουσιασμένος.
Στο Σικάγο έγινε η μεγάλη συνάντηση με τους φίλους Ολυμπιονίκες της Ελληνορωμαϊκής, τον Γιώργο Ποζίδη και τον αείμνηστο Παναγιώτη Ποικιλίδη ( που έφυγε πρόσφατα από καρδιακό επεισόδιο, γεμίζοντας πόνο και θλίψη την οικογένειά του, τον αδελφό του και συναθλητή Γιώργο και όλη την οικογένεια των παλαιστών και του αθλητισμού. Ας είναι ελαφρύ το χώμα που τον σκεπάζει).


Εκεί ο Γιάννης Κουδούνης που είχε μεγάλες διασυνδέσεις, μας πήγε στο μεγαλύτερο Ελληνικό κανάλι που είχε εμβέλεια σε όλη την Ελληνική επικράτεια της Αμερικής, όπου δώσαμε και οι τρεις συνέντευξη.





Ο Γιάννης Κουδούνης, ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος και η Ελληνοαμερικανίδα δημοσιογράφο, Κέλλυ Γαρίδη, σε βιογραφική προετοιμασία γαι να προλογίσουν τον Σπύρο




Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος κατά την διάρκεια της συνέντευξης
Η μεγαλύτερη έκπληξη των εκπλήξεων ήταν όταν είπα στον Γιάννη, ότι εδώ στο Σικάγο, μένει και ο μεγαλύτερος bodybuilder όλων των εποχών, ο μυθικός Sergio Oliva, τρεις φορές Mr.Ολύμπια, είχε νικήσει και τον Arnold Schwarzenegger, ξέρετε τι μου είπε;


Ότι ο Sergio, δούλευε στην εταιρεία του πατέρα μου, στον ελεύθερο χρόνο του (γιατί το κύριο επάγγελμά του ήταν αστυνομικός) και μου είπε, θέλεις να πάμε στο σπίτι του να τον γνωρίσεις;


Εγώ και ο Χρήστος ο Αθανασόπουλος μείναμε αγάλματα, δεν πιστεύαμε στα αυτιά μας αυτό που ακούσαμε, ώσπου την άλλη μέρα και αφού προηγήθηκε τηλεφώνημα στο Sergio πήγαμε στο σπίτι του σαν επισκέπτες και οικογενειακοί φίλοι.









Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον Γιάννη Κουδούνη, έξω από το σπίτι του Sergio, φωτογραφίζονται με το αυτοκίνητό του.



Απίστευτο και όμως αληθινό!


Στην αγκαλιά μου κρατάω το μικρούλη τότε γιο του και σήμερα Παγκόσμιο Πρωταθλητή στα χνάρια του πατέρα του(αυτές τις ωραίες αναμνήσεις και στιγμές έχουν οι φωτογραφίες που παγώνουν τον χρόνο και ζεσταίνουν την καρδιά και τα συναισθήματα όταν τις ξαναβλέπεις μετά από χρόνια).




Από αριστερά, ο Σπύρος κρατά στην αγκαλιά του τον Sergio Junior, στη μέση ο Sergio Oliva 3 φορές Μρ ολύμπια, στα δεξιά του ο Sergio Junior, παγκόσμιος για το 2017. Στα δεξιά διακρίνεται ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος στο αυτοκίνητο του Sergio


Στο Σικάγο, μείναμε στο υπερπολυτελές σπίτι της οικογένειας Κουδούνη, μία εβδομάδα και σχεδόν κάθε βράδυ με τους φίλους Ολυμπιονίκες και άλλους Έλληνες φίλους και θαυμαστές φιλοξενία όπως αρμόζει στην Ελληνική παράδοση. Μέχρι και σε μπουζούκια και ποντιακό κέντρο πήγαμε με φίλους Πόντιους των δύο φίλων παλαιστών Γιώργου Ποζίδη και Παναγιώτη Ποικιλίδη, Πόντιοι γαρ και αυτοί.


Αξέχαστες Ελληνικές στιγμές στο Σικάγο, θύμιζαν πιο Ελλάδα από Ελλάδα.





Η Ελληνική παρέα μετά από νυχτερινή έξοδο. 2ος από αριστερά ο ολυμπιονίκης Παναγιώτης Ποικιλίδης, ο Γιάννης Κουδούνης, ο Γιώργος Ποζίδης, ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος και τέλος δεξιά, ο Χρήστος Αθανασόπουλος


Ο Γιάννης Κουδούνης, παιδικός μου φίλος και θαυμαστής μου, σήμερα είναι από το 2010, ο νεότερος CEO στην Wall Street και επικεφαλής της Calamos Investments που διαχειρίζεται κεφάλαια 20 δις δολάρια, επίσης είναι επικεφαλής στο σχήμα ΕΧΙΝ για την διαπραγμάτευση και αγορά της Εθνικής ασφαλιστικής, όπου και ο στόχος επετεύχθη πριν ένα μήνα, με αντιπάλους τους μεγαλοεπενδυτές Κινέζους, που παραλίγο να την αγοράσουν αυτοί.





Αυτά μου τα εκμυστηρεύτηκε ο Γιάννης, την ώρα της διαπραγμάτευσης όταν με κάλεσε στο roof garden της Μεγάλης Βρετάνιας,  παρουσία και άλλων μεγαλοεπενδυτών, Ελλήνων εφοπλιστών και συνεργατών Ελληνοαμερικάνων, γεμάτοι με άγχος και αγωνία για το τελικό αποτέλεσμα τις διαπραγμάτευσης και μου είπε επί λέξη ΄΄Σπύρο αυτή την στιγμή γίνετε πόλεμος δισεκατομμυρίων με τους Κινέζους, θέλουν πάση θυσία την Εθνική ασφαλιστική και μου τους έδειξε που καθόταν στο διπλανό τραπέζι και παρακολουθούσαν ακόμη και τις κινήσεις που τρώγαμε.


Του είπα χαριτολογώντας, για να ελαφρύνω το άγχος και την αγωνία ΄΄κάνε τον Κινέζο και μην τους κοιτάς΄΄ και γέλασαν όλοι.





Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον παιδικό του φίλο Γιάννη Κουδούνη, στην Μεγάλη Βρεταννία, με φόντο την Aκρόπολη


Πάντως, μου είπε ότι η οικονομία σύντομα θα ανακάμψει, αλλά για τον λαό τα αποτελέσματα θα φανούν μετά από 5 χρόνια. Ως τότε αδέλφια υπομονή, σας το είπα ότι η Ελλαδάρα μας ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει, απλά δοκιμαζόμαστε και σε ατομικό επίπεδο και σε  συνολικό μέχρι να ισορροπήσουμε το απέραντο συναίσθημα, που είναι άστατο και έχουμε σαν λαός, με την λογική που χάνουμε μέσα στο πάθος του ΄όσα πάνε κι όσα έρθουν, μέσα από την καλοπέραση και απόλαυση των αισθήσεων που και αυτό είναι προνόμιο της φυλής μας από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων΄.




Άπο αριστερά, ο συνεργάτης του Γιάννη Κουδούνη, Γιάννης Σιαννης, ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος και ο Γιάννης Κουδούνης



Ξέφυγα από το θέμα, αλλά λόγω του ότι βρισκόμαστε σε δεινή οικονομική κατάσταση εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια και υποφέρουμε όλοι μας, είπα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας την χαρά μου, από αυτά που είδα με τα μάτια μου και άκουσα με τα αυτιά μου, πριν 2 μήνες, εγώ που δεν έχω καμία σχέση με οικονομία και επενδύσεις, όπως ο Γιάννης και η οικογένειά του, είναι υπερήφανοι για μένα, τόσο για τις αθλητικές μου επιδόσεις, όσο και για το χαρακτήρα μου, έτσι και εγώ είμαι υπερήφανος που είμαι φίλος τους και με θεωρούν άνθρωπο της οικογένειάς τους, εδώ και 35 χρόνια.





Η παρέα του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, προσκεκλημένοι σε δείπνο από τον Γιάννη Κουδούνη, για την μεγάλη του επιτυχία στην διαπραγμάτευση

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος: Ο Έλληνας ”Θρύλος” του BodyBuilding σε μια συνέντευξη εφ’ ολης της ύλης στο AmfLife (Μέρος 9ο-B)

*Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα μας, αφήνοντας το 2017, το σήμερα και ξανακάνω μακροβούτι στο 1986,  που ήμουν στο Σικάγο, αποχαιρετώντας τους καλούς μου οικογενειακούς φίλους και όλους τους καινούργιους που γνωρίσαμε εκεί, με γεμάτες τις βαλίτσες από ευχάριστες στιγμές, παρ όλη την αποτυχία μου στους αγώνες, πήραμε με τον Χρήστο τον δρόμο του γυρισμού στην πατρίδα.


Γυρίζοντας στην Αθήνα, τώρα, οι προτάσεις  για διαφημίσεις και συμμετοχές σε Ελληνικά έργα , με οικονομικές απολαβές περισσότερο από ικανοποιητικές, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να γυμνάζομαι εντατικά, μεθοδικά και πειθαρχημένα για πρωταθλητισμό. Χρόνος και οικονομική ανεξαρτησία πλέον απεριόριστα, άφησα τον Ζορμπά τώρα μέσα μου ελεύθερο να αλωνίσει, που λέμε και λαϊκά σχεδόν για τέσσερα χρόνια, αφού οι πόρτες άνοιξαν από παντού, χωρίς ωστόσο να σταματήσω να γυμνάζομαι ανελλιπώς, για να διατηρώ την αθλητική μου εμφάνιση, τόσο για τα γυμναστήριά μου, όσο και για τους χιλιάδες θαυμαστές μου και πάνω απ’ όλα για τον εαυτό μου τον ίδιο.






Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με την αθλήτρια και γυμνάστρια Αντριάννα, μετά την επιστροφή του από το Las Vegas, σε φωτογράφιση για το play boy, στο γυμναστήριο του.
Συγχρόνως άρχισα και την μελέτη αφού προμηθεύτηκα από το βιβλιοπωλείο «Δωδώνη» βιβλία για την Αρχαία Ελληνική φιλοσοφία βάσει των πηγών που ανέφερε στην τελευταία σελίδα του βιβλίου που μου είχε δώσει ο Λάμπρος στο Los Angeles. Από τον Σωκράτη πήγα στον Αριστοτέλη, μετά γύρισα στους Προσωκρατικούς, τον Ηράκλειτο και τον Πυθαγόρα και οι δύο αυτοί ήταν περίπου τον 6ο π.χ. αιώνα, μεγάλοι μύστες, όχι απλά φιλόσοφοι και η διαφορά μεταξύ φιλοσοφίας και μυστικισμού είναι μεγάλη. Ο φιλόσοφος ψηλαφίζει την επιφάνεια  ενώ ο μύστης βουτάει στα κατάβαθα της ψυχής του.


Κανένας φιλόσοφος δεν συμφωνεί με άλλον φιλόσοφο γιατί όλοι βρίσκουν στους άλλους κουσούρια και ατέλειες και επειδή τα πάθη είναι λίγο – πολύ τα ίδια για όλους, άμα τα υπερβείς, τότε συμφωνείς μόνο με αυτόν που τα ξεπέρασε και δεν ξεστομίζει αμπελοσοφίες, αλλά τα αντιπροσωπεύει στο ακέραιο με την στάση ζωής του. Γι’ αυτό λένε ότι μόνο ο σοφός καταλαβαίνει τον σοφό και επειδή ο Σωκράτης ήταν σοφός, όταν του έδωσαν κάποτε να διαβάσει κάποια κείμενα του Ηράκλειτου του Σκοτεινού, έτσι τον αποκαλούσαν επειδή οι σοφιστές ‘ αμπελοφιλόσοφοι΄ δεν τον καταλάβαιναν,


ο Σωκράτης αφού τα μελέτησε με παρρησία, τους είπε ότι αυτά που κατάλαβα, ήταν όλα σοφά και τέλεια, πιστεύω και αυτά που δεν κατάλαβα να είναι το ίδιο.





Αυτό θα πει διάκριση και όχι κρίση και διάκριση είναι η αρετή των αρετών και ο Σωκράτης ήταν ενάρετος και σοφός. Τώρα το ότι θα βρεθούν αμπελοφιλόσοφοι, σατυρικοί συγγραφείς αλλά τελείως αδαείς και ηλίθιοι που θα τους βρουν χίλια κουσούρια και θα τους κρίνουν και η κρίση τους προέρχεται από εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια’ όχι μόνο δεν τους απασχολούν αλλά τους συγχωρούν, δηλαδή έχουν πολύ χώρο μέσα τους από συμπόνοια και τους χωνεύουν όλους , μαζί με την άγνοιά τους  που δεν τολμούν όχι μόνο να δουν τα πάθη τους(κουσούρια) πόσο μάλλον να τα παραδεχτούν και να τα αποδεχτούν και να κάνουν κάτι να τα αποχαιρετήσουν και να πάνε αυτό που λέμε λαϊκά στο διάολο δηλαδή από εκεί που ήρθαν στην αρχή σαν φίλοι και μετά κόλλησαν πάνω τους σαν εφιάλτες. Αλλά επειδή αυτό το ξεκόλλημα – που η κόλλα τους λέγεται συνήθεια και κολλάει όχι μόνο στην σάρκα τους αλλά και στην ψυχή τους και πονάει αυτή η αποκόλληση (όταν κατά καιρούς όλοι κάνουν κάποια προσπάθεια όχι συνειδητή αλλά από κούραση και ταλαιπωρία) την αφήνουν την προσπάθεια για αύριο , δηλαδή στο μέλλον και επειδή ‘ το αύριο και το χτες είναι αδέλφια του ποτές’  τα κουβαλάς μέχρι τον τάφο σου.


Γι’ αυτό λέμε λαϊκά πως πρώτα πεθαίνει ο άνθρωπος και μετά το χούι του όπως και το αρχαίο ρητό ‘ ο σοφός πεθαίνει μία φορά, οι υπόλοιποι καθημερινά μέσα στα πάθη τους’.


Επειδή αυτά τότε μου φαινόταν βαριά και ακαταλαβίστικα, γύρισα τώρα πιο μπροστά και μελετούσα τον Επίκουρο και την επικούρεια στάση ζωής που ήταν πιο γήινος και απλός, που τότε με αντιπροσώπευε στο ακέραιο σαν χαρακτήρα. Αυτή η φιλοσοφική στάση ζωής δεν την διάβασα απλως, αλλά την μελέτησα και την ανάλυσα σε βάθος με βάση τις δικές μου εμπειρίες και βιώματα.


Με προβλημάτισε το ρητό αξίωμα «Λάθε Βιώσας» δηλαδή ζήσε απαρατήρητος.





Πως με τέτοια δημοσιότητα κύριε Επίκουρε;


Kαι όμως τα κατάφερα για 3,5 χρόνια, σταμάτησα το αγωνιστικό Β.Β. , ασχολιόμουνα  με τα γυμναστήριά μου, με την μελέτη και το κολύμπι χειμώνα- καλοκαίρι. Έτσι έφερα και το σώμα μου σε πιο φυσιολογικά επίπεδα για την αποδοχή της απλής ανθρώπινης αισθητικής, αφού κατέβηκα περίπου 10 κιλά κάτω από το αγωνιστικό βάρος μου που είχα 107 κιλά με ύψος 1,87 και κρατιόμουν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια γύρω στα 95 κιλά μυϊκά προσέχοντας την διατροφή μου.


Έτσι, ο υπερβολικός μυϊκός όγκος και τα βλέμματα των περαστικών, σιγά σιγά καταλάγιασαν, όπως και των φίλων και αντιπάλων μου οι προκλήσει, αφού το πήραν απόφαση ότι, αυτός τώρα το έχει ρίξει στο μόντελιγκ και στην ρακέτα στην θάλασσα…. δύσκολο να επανέλθει αγωνιστικώς.






Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε φωτογράφιση με την Βίκυ Κουλιανού






Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε φωτογράφιση με την Άντζελα Δημητρίου






Τώρα, δεν είχα μόνο τους πρώην συναθλητές μου, αλλά και καινούργια φυντάνια που τα μυαλά τους είχαν πάρει αέρα και δεν φούσκωσαν όχι μόνο στο σώμα τους, αλλά και το εγώ τους και έλεγαν κακοήθειες που μου τις μετέφεραν πάντα οι καλοθελητές – κουτσομπόληδες και ραδιούργοι, όπως και γνωστοί φίλοι, ακόμα και συγγενείς επειδή μελετούσα και ασχολιόμουνα με την φιλοσοφία, ότι πάει αυτός ξέφυγε, τον χάσαμε, τον βλέπουμε καλόγηρο (όπως έγινε αργότερα ο παιδικός μου φίλος και συναθλητής Βασίλης Μάντζος, στην Αμερική, που τώρα είναι ηγούμενος στην μονή Αγίας Φανερωμένης στο Σικάγο) .


Τώρα, τι σχέση είχα εγώ με όλα αυτά, δεν καταλάβαινα από που βγάζανε τέτοια αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα, αφού η στάση ζωής μου δεν έδειχνε ούτε για μοντέλο, ούτε για μοναχός, ούτε ποτέ παράτησα την γυμναστική, ούτε την κοσμική ζωή.





Ο Βασίλης με την Αείμνηστη μητέρα του Σταθούλα, πριν γίνει ηγούμενος, με τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο







Δύο παιδικοί φίλοι, σε 2 διαφορετικά μονοπάτια. Ο μοναχός πατέρας Ακάκιος, κατα κόσμο Βασίλης και ο κοσμοπολίτης ”μοναχός” Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος




_

_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον αθλητή του Αντώνη Κανταράκη και τον Βασίλη 1 χρόνο πρίν μονάσει, στο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου





Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον Μρ Οδύσσεια και αθλητή του Αντώνη, με τον Βασίλη, για την απονομή του τίτλου


Σε όλα παρών και πάνω απ’  όλα ευδιάθετος και πρόσχαρος να βοηθήσω όποιον και όπου μπορούσα, είτε με τον καλό λόγο και την συμβουλή σε νέους αθλητές ή και παλιούς συναθλητές που αγωνίζονταν ακόμα, είτε με πράξεις όπου και όταν χρειάστηκε ακόμα και με κίνδυνο της σωματικής μου ακεραιότητας σε φίλους και ειδικά σε συμπατριώτες, μαζί με τον Κώστα Σιαφάκα, λόγω του ότι στη νύχτα είχαμε την ανάλογη εκτίμηση και σεβασμό,  εξ αιτίας της αθλητικής μας υπεροχής και γνωριμίες, που αποτρέπαμε ακόμη και δυσάρεστα και ανεπανόρθωτα γεγονότα και καταστάσεις που αφορούσαν την σωματική ακεραιότητα συμπατριωτών μας (αυτά τα γεγονότα στο χωριό κυκλοφορούσαν αυθημερόν, τις επιτυχίες στους αγώνες κλειδωμένες ακόμη στο χρονοντούλαπο)


Και επειδή η πολύ οικειότητα καταπίνει τον σεβασμό από τους θρασείς και αναιδείς, έφτασαν ανθρωπάκια τελειωμένα κοινωνικώς και επαγγελματικώς (αυτά που στην Αθήνα τα βοήθησα και επαγγελματικώς  με τις γνωριμίες που είχα, στον Κόκκαλη – Intracom – Ολυμπιακός, στον Αποστολόπουλο – Ιατρικό Αθηνών, στην πρώην Ατλάντικ – Μανώλης Αποστόλου και στον μακαρίτη Σπύρο Σκλαβενίτη και τον αείμνηστο συνέταιρό του Μιλτιάδη Παπαδόπουλο, αφού ούτε οι βολευτές τους δεν μπορούσαν να τους βολέψουν) να λένε πίσω από την πλάτη, τώρα που δεν περνάει η μπογιά μου, ότι δεν το έχω ρίξει μόνο στη φιλοσοφία, αλλά και στην θρησκεία και μάλιστα είμαι σε αίρεση(βουδιστική) επειδή άλλαξα τρόπο διατροφής και δεν τρώω κρέας, ενώ  οι βουδιστές στην κίνα, στην Ταϊλάνδη και στις Ινδίες είναι χορτοφάγοι, όχι ότι τρώνε σκουλήκια, κατσαρίδες και ότι άλλο δεν μπορεί να βάλει ανθρώπινος νους! Δηλαδή είμαι αιρετικός επειδή είμαι οικολόγος και λάτρης της Πυθαγόρειας διατροφής και του πατέρα της ιατρικής Ιπποκράτη.


Άλλοι πάλι όταν τους στρίμωχνα σε ζητήματα που είχαν πλήρη άγνοια λόγω ημιμάθειας ή και συμπεράσματα που έβγαζαν από το μυαλό τους το κλούβιο και τους έδινα  τεκμηριωμένες απαντήσεις, επειδή δεν είχαν επιχειρήματα να με αντικρούσουν, γιατί τους παρέπεμπα στην πηγή την ίδια και τους καθρέφτιζα την βλακεία τους και ¨( η ειρωνεία είναι έλλειψη παιδείας και επιχειρημάτων) έλεγαν ότι εσύ τώρα ανακάλυψες το διάβασμα, εμείς διαβάζαμε από το δημοτικό, ακόμα και ότι, έχω κόμπλεξ επειδή δεν τέλειωσα το πανεπιστήμιο (έτσι κύριε Παναγιώτη ή λέω ψέματα :01. Wink:  θυμάσαι τα λόγια μου ή να σου φρεσκάρω την μνήμη: ότι εγώ ανακάλυψα πρώτα την ζωή και μετά το διάβασμα ή καλύτερα την μελέτη σε αυτό που με ευχαριστούσε και με ψυχαγωγούσε, ακριβώς το ανάποδο.


Τώρα ποιος έχει κόμπλεξ;


Εγώ που αισθανόμουν αυτοπεποίθηση και σιγουριά, έστω εξωτερική ή αυτοί που παραμέλησαν τελείως το σώμα τους πιστεύοντας ότι μέσα από τις δανεικές γνώσεις θα είχαν τον απόλυτο έλεγχο στο γυναικείο φύλλο, αφού εκεί οδηγεί όλη αυτή η ψευτοκουλτούρα και διανόηση, στο να πουλάνε φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες.


Το απέδειξε η ίδια η ζωή μέσα από τα πάθη που την κατάλληλη στιγμή ξεπηδούν από εκεί που δεν το περίμεναν γιατί νόμιζαν ότι είχαν τον απόλυτο έλεγχο με το μυαλό, αλλά τους πρόδωσε το σώμα!!! Βέβαια υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι με παιδεία – κουλτούρα και γνώσεις που σεβάστηκαν το σώμα τους με την λιτή τους διατροφή και την προσεγμένη ζωή τους, που δεν έχουν κόμπλεξ εξωτερικά, γιατί δεν μπαίνουν στο τρυπάκι της σύγκρισης με αθλούμενους, είναι αξιοπρεπείς, με προσεγμένο σώμα και εξωτερικό ντύσιμο ανάλογα με το σωματότυπό τους, γλυκύτατοι, που θαυμάζουν και δεν ζηλεύουν, ούτε πουλάνε ψευτοκουλτούρα και ψευτοπνευματικές γνώσεις, αλλά πουλάνε τις γνώσεις που σπούδασαν και είναι ευπρεπείς με την οικογένειά τους, άξιοι προς μίμηση.


Δεν έχω δει στην ζωή μου ούτε έναν ψευτοκουλτουριάρη να έχει δίπλα του γυναίκες ανάλογα της κουλτούρας του και στο πνευματικό επίπεδο που πιστεύει ότι βρίσκεται γιατί και αυτές είναι παραμελλημένες σωματικά αφού τι χρειάζεται το σώμα μπροστά στο πνεύμα! Η γυναίκα, κορμάρα να έχει, το πνεύμα θα της το μεταφυτέψουν αυτοί μετά, αλλά και η γυναίκα με την σειρά της όταν κάποια στιγμή συνειδητοποιήσει ότι έφαγε όλο αυτό το παραμύθι, δεν τους βγάζουν στην επιφάνεια όλα τα καταπιεσμένα πάθη και κόμπεξ, ζήλιες, καψούρα, υποβίβαση του εγωισμού τους, απειλές, ξυλοδαρμοί και ένα σωρό (αρετές)….  που ήταν καταχωνιασμένα μέσα τους και το καμουφλάριζαν πίσω από την ψευτοπνευματικότητα και την ψευτοεικόνα της ανωτερότητας που δεν είχαν και σέρβιραν! Καλά αυτούς τους τοπικούς ψευτοκουλτουριάρηδες και ψευτοδιανοούμενους  τους γνωρίζουν λίγο πολύ όλοι, μικρό το μέρος να κρυφτούν, που να δείτε γκουρού με τουρμπάνια στο κεφάλι και κελεμπίες που (αξιώθηκα να δω σε Ελλάδα και στην Αμερική και στην Ινδία  , εκεί η αγορά είναι πολύ μεγάλη και οι εισαγωγές και οι εξαγωγές γκουρού πάνε κι έρχονται κυρίως από την Ανατολή) δασκάλους της γιόγκα και της τάντρα και του κάμα σούτρα και κάτι αδελφότητες στο όνομα του Χριστού Ελληνικές και ξένες και οι δάσκαλοι να μοιάζουν στο μούσι και στα μακριά μαλλιά  στον Ιησού λες και γύριζαν το έργο « ο Ιησούς από την Ναζαρέτ» (για τέτοια ηθοποιία μιλάμε)να τρώνε κάτι ξεγυρισμένες καψούρες από γυναίκες που παραμύθιαζαν, μέχρι και γάμους και παιδιά κάνανε, αφού αυτοί πουλούσαν πνευματικά παραμύθια στις γυναίκες αυτές με την σειρά τους τους σέρβιραν ψευτοσυναισθηματική φροντίδα και θαλπωρή που δεν είχαν και οι ίδιες!!!


Το είπαμε ¨όμοιος όμοίω αεί πελάζει¨ και ότι σπέρνεις θερίζεις.


Επίσης, πάρα πολύ με προβλημάτισε και το αρχαίο ρητό ¨Νους υγιής εν σώματι υγιή¨ έβλεπα σώματα ανδρικά και γυναικεία συμμετρικά, αρμονικά και γεμάτα σφρίγος και ζωντάνια, δηλαδή υγεία,  και μυαλό που λέμε φλογέρα! Eπίσης σώματα καχεκτικά, παραμελημένα έως και λιμοκτονικά με οξυδερκή σκέψη και ταχεία αντίληψη πάνω σε γεγονότα και καταστάσεις και προβληματίστηκα, είπα εδώ, κάτι δεν πάει καλά και έπρεπε να το ψάξω σε βάθος, γιατί πως γίνεται να έχεις υγιή νου και σώμα παραμελημένο έως και άρρωστο, όπως και το αντίθετο.


Τότε νόμιζα ότι ένας άνθρωπος που έχει λογική κατάρτιση και από τα λεγόμενά του και τις συμβουλές που δίνει στους άλλους, ότι και ο ίδιος τα πράττει ,ότι τα εφαρμόζει και στην πράξη, δηλαδή ότι έχει και συνείδηση, ωστόσο άλλα άκουγα και άλλα έβλεπα. Μια ατάκα του Διογένη του Κυνικού προς έναν σοφιστή και ρήτορα της εποχής του που κρέμονταν όλοι από τα χείλη του από αυτά που έλεγε (βλέπε σήμερα στη βουλή) όταν τον ρώτησαν: τι γνώμη έχεις γι’ αυτόν τον άνθρωπο, τους απάντησε απλά και λιτά ,ότι, αυτός είναι σαν τρομπέτα που βγάζει ήχο, αλλά όσο η τρομπέτα ακούει την μελωδία της άλλο τόσο και αυτός αυτά που λέει.!! Σαν να λέμε αυτός είναι σκέτος παπαγάλος που επαναλαμβάνει αυτά που άκουσε και διάβασε. Αλλά η ιστορία δεν αναφέρει αν έδωσε κάποια εξήγηση γι’ αυτό το φαινόμενο, πως συμβαίνει και τι κάνει τον άνθρωπο άλλα να λέει και άλλα να πράττει,… απλά ένα άλλο σοφό ρητό το διαβεβαιώνει ¨δάσκαλε που δίδασκες και νόμους δεν εκράτεις¨


Ώσπου έπεσε στην αντίληψή μου ένα βιβλίο σύγχρονο της εποχής γραμμένο από έναν μεγάλο  συγγραφέα τον Ρώσο Πίτερ Ουσπένσκυ που τον παρομοιάζουν σαν σύγχρονο Αριστοτέλη που έψαχνε την «χαμένη γνώση» στην Αίγυπτο, στις Ινδίες και σε ένα σωρό απίθανα μέρη(λες και η γνώση είναι κρυμμένη κάπου) ώσπου συνάντησε έναν Έλληνα από το Καύκασο τον Γεώργιο Γεωργιάδη γνωστό ως Γκουρτζίεφ από πατέρα Έλληνα  και μητέρα Αρμένισα, Ορθόδοξο Xριστιανό, που τηρούσε όλα τα ήθη και τα έθιμα της χριστιανικής παράδοσης που είχε ανακαλύψει αυτή την γνώση (μέσα του) , κάτι σαν τον Πυθαγόρα και τον Ηράκλειτο.





Ο Έλληνας Γεώργιος Γεωργιάδης ή Γκουρτζίεφ, στα όρια της διανόησης


Ο Ουσπένσκυ με τεράστιες γνώσεις και μόρφωση, συγγραφέας και στην Τσαρική αυλή και ο Γκουρτζίεφ με μία μουστάκα ( σαν τον  Πανούλια τον Σαλμά) με ξυρισμένο κεφάλι, ντύσιμο απλό και λιτό, με συμπεριφορά όχι αυτή που θα περίμενε ο Ουσπένσκυ (Μπον Βιβέρ)  αλλά χωριάτικη, θα έλεγα και με προφορά επαρχιώτη, έτσι του παρουσιάστηκε ο Γκουρτζίεφ (αυτά τα αναφέρει ο Ουσπένσκυ για την πρώτη τους γνωριμία) και όταν του έδωσε να διαβάσει ένα βιβλίο του που τότε ήταν για τους διανοούμενους bestseller “το τρίτο όργανο” ο Γκουρτζίεφ του απάντησε ότι το έχει διαβάσει και του είπε αφού τον κοίταξε βαθιά στα μάτια ότι: αν είσαι ειλικρινής πάρε ένα χαρτί και πήγαινε μέσα στο δωμάτιο και γράψε τι από αυτά είναι δικά σου και όταν μετά από μία ώρα γύρισε με άδειο χαρτί του είπε χαμογελώντας” Αν ήξερες και κατανοούσες τι έχεις γράψει, θα γινόμουν εγώ μαθητής σου, τώρα θα γίνεις εσύ μαθητής μου και θα σου δείξω την μέθοδο και τον δρόμο που πρέπει να τον διαβείς μόνος σου“!!!!! Την μέθοδό του, παρόλο που ο ίδιος ο Ουσπένσκυ δεν μπόρεσε να την εφαρμόσει και εγκατέλειψε, ωστόσο την έγραψε με τέτοιο αριστοτεχνικό  και αριστουργηματικό τρόπο και ακρίβεια (όπως ο Πλάτωνας για τον Σωκράτη), που όταν μετά από πολλά χρόνια η γυναίκα του Ουσπένσκυ ζήτησε την άδεια του Γκουρτζίεφ να την εκδώσει  (αφού ο άνδρας της είχε πεθάνει) , ο Γκουρτζίεφ αφού την διάβασε το μόνο που  είπε ήταν: φοβερή μνήμη!….και μάλλον από μέσα του θα είπε: κρίμα που μία τέτοια διάνοια στο εκτόπισμα του Ουσπένσκυ δεν μπόρεσε να απολαύσει αυτό που ο ίδιος έγραψε στο βιβλίο του με τίτλο “ο κόσμος του θαυμαστού” γιατί τον έψαχνε έξω και όχι μέσα όπως του είχε υποδείξει ο δάσκαλός του.




Ο μεγάλος Ρώσος φιλόσοφος και συγγραφέας Πήτερ Ουσπένσκυ και δεξιά το βιβλίο του



Ωστόσο ο Γκουρτζίεφ έδωσε μία εξήγηση έστω και θεωρητική στο, γιατί οι άνθρωποι άλλα λένε και άλλα εφαρμόζουν…. Επειδή εμένα μου ζήτησαν συνέντευξη πως εγώ, ένας διάσημος, αφού πληρώ όλα αυτά τα εξωτερικά προσόντα και είμαι πρότυπο αθλητού για τους νέους που αρχίζουν να ασχολούνται με τον αθλητισμό( γιατί για τους άλλους μπορεί να είμαι διάσημος, αλλά γι’ αυτούς άσημος έως αδιάφορος, αφού όσοι έχουν σώμα δεν έχουν μυαλό) πρέπει να απαντήσω όπως είπα και στον πρόλογό μου όχι μονολεκτικως αλλά εκτενέστερα και περιγραφικώς και εκ των προτέρων ζητάω συγνώμη για την μακρηγορία μου , αλλά το είπα απευθύνομαι σε πατριώτες και με γνωρίζουν και από την ανάποδη και από την καλή , οι άλλοι που με γνώρισαν διάσημο μόνο από την καλή!


Ξέρετε ποια είναι η διαφορά;


Ότι οι φθονεροί και οι κακεντρεχείς κρατούν μόνο την ανάποδη και εγώ τους δείχνω και την καλή γιατί μπορεί να έχουν καλή μνήμη για την ανάποδη αλλά από την καλή παθαίνουν αμνησία! Δηλαδή έχουν επιλεκτική μνήμη.


Έτσι λοιπόν όπως σας ανέφερα και στην αρχή στις ερωτήσεις σας, ότι από αυτές τις απλές λαϊκές παροιμίες και γνωμικά των αρχαίων προγόνων μας ξεκίνησα την αναζήτηση για την αρχαία ελληνική φιλοσοφία, όχι προς τέρψη και πολυτέλεια στα σαλόνια, ούτε να κάνω διαλέξεις και κηρύγματα για να αποκτήσω που λέμε λαϊκά όνομα και δημοσιότητα. Την δημοσιότητα την κέρδισα με τίμιο ιδρώτα και το σπαθί μου και όχι με άτιμα μέσα που εκμεταλλεύονται τις ανθρώπινες αδυναμίες και πάθη και πάνω απ’ όλα τον πόνο των συνανθρώπων τους. Εγώ το έκανα και το κάνω μόνο για μένα και για να επικοινωνώ μόνο με αυτούς που μιλάμε την ίδια (γλώσσα) , με αυτούς που (έβγαλαν μεγάλη και σκληρή γλώσσα) ως προς τα αθλητικά τους την έκοψα μετά από τέσσερα χρόνια αποχής από τους αγώνες όταν ανακοίνωσα ότι θα ξανακατέβω στο Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα και μετά στους Βαλκανικούς, Μεσογειακούς και τέλος στο Παγκόσμιο και πίστεψαν και ήλπιζαν ότι τώρα (που ξεφούσκωσα) θα αδράξουν την ευκαιρία (λες και θα παίρναν την χρυσή ζώνη από τον Μωχάμετ Άλι) και θα εκτοξευόταν η δημοσιότητά τους στα πέρατα του κόσμου με ένα Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα! Κανένας σεβασμός και καμία ευγενή άμιλλα ως προς την ιστορία μου και την προσφορά μου στο άθλημα που το έβγαλα για πρώτη φορά πέρα από τα ελληνικά σύνορα το 1985 κατακτώντας το MrEurope .


Εγώ, το 1979, που κέρδισα όλα τα ινδάλματά μου, όχι μόνο δεν είχα ξεστομίσει ποτέ λέξη , αλλά δάκρυσα μόνο και μόνο που ήμουν δίπλα τους και αγωνιζόμουν, τέτοιο δέος και χαρά αισθανόμουν και πάνω απ’ όλα σεβασμό στους πρωτοπόρους. (φέτος τους ξανατίμησα πάλι όλους όταν η ΕΡΤ1 μου πρότεινε να με παρουσιάσει σ ένα ντοκιμαντέρ “Τα στέκια” στο ιστορικό και μουσειακό πλέον γυμναστήριό μου, τους πρότεινα το χρόνο που θα μου αφιέρωναν να τον μοιραστώ με τα ινδάλματά μου που σήμερα είναι όλοι άνω των 70 ετών με τα παιδιά τους και τα εγγόνια τους, αξιοπρεπείς, αξιοσέβαστοι και πάνω απ’ όλα αθλητικότατοι, παράδειγμα προς μίμηση για την διαχρονικότητά τους) .






Όλοι οι παλιοί συμμαθητές και πρωτοπόροι, μαζί με τα παιδιά τους, σε αναμνηστική φωτογραφία για τα περιοδικά





Όλοι οι πρωτοπόροι κατά την διάρκεια της συνέντευξης στην ΕΡΤ 1 που θα προβλξθεί στα μέσα Σεμπτεμβρίου

Έτσι λοιπόν (μία που ξεφούσκωσα) και επειδή το σώμα έχει και αυτό μνήμη, εγώ του την φρεσκάρισα με 6 μήνες εντατικής υπενθύμισης με (μεθοδική γυμναστική, αυστηρή διατροφή και πειθαρχία στρατιωτική Ο.Υ.Κ. )και μέσα σε ένα κατάμεστο στάδιο το Ειρήνης και Φιλίας το 1989, δέκα χρόνια από την πρώτη μεγάλη μου νίκη το 1979, γιόρτασα και την τελευταία μου με ένα στάδιο μέσα στον ενθουσιασμό και στο ξέφρενο παραλήρημα, γιατί τέτοια συμμετοχή και τέτοιο επίπεδο για την εποχή εκείνη, μόνο σε Ευρωπαικά επίπεδα και περίπου Παγκόσμια είδαν στην Ελλάδα. Με ένα σωρό νέα παιδιά με προσόντα, που στο τέλος, ειδικά ο μέγας αντίπαλός μου Δημήτρης Μεντής, που είχε γεννηθεί στην Αμερική και εδώ στην Ελλάδα γυμναζόταν μεθοδικα, σχεδόν επαγγελματικά μπορώ να πω με συμβουλές Αμερικάνων Υπερπρωταθλητών και προπονητών, μεγαλούργησε μετά την ήττα του από εμένα σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο και όπως είπε σε Αμερικάνικο περιοδικό που τον φιλοξένησε και εξώφυλλο: χάρη σ εμένα που τότε τον πείσμωσα( εγώ να δεις φίλε Jimmy πόσο είχα πεισμώσει τότε από αυτά που μου μετέφεραν οι καλοθελητές και οι κατάσκοποι που ερχόταν στο γυμναστήριό μου μέχρι και πριν την ζύγιση να δουν σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκομαι και όταν έβγαλα την φόρμα να ζυγιστώ τους κόπηκε η λαλιά, γιατί και εγώ ήμουν κομμάτια από πάνω μέχρι κάτω σε μυϊκή πυκνότητα και πληρότητα!!!).




Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον μικρό του αδελφό Παναγιώτη, που τότε υπηρετούσε στις ειδικές δυνάμεις, 1 ημέρα πριν τον αγώνα










Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε καταπληκτική φόρμα και γράμμωση πριν τον τελευταίο Πανελλήνιο αγώνα του


Ο μόνος που έλειπε από το στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας ήταν ο Πανούλιας ο Σαλμάς γιατί είχε μετατεθεί από την δουλειά του στην Αμφιλοχία που τόσο υπεραγαπά. Τώρα δίπλα μου στην θέση του Πανούλια είχα έναν άλλο μεγάλο και διάσημο τραγουδιστή. τον Σταμάτη Κόκοτα που τώρα αυτός πήρε αυθαίρετα τον πατέρα μου μαζί με τον Κώστα Σιαφάκα και τον έφεραν πάνω στην σκηνή, μόνο που ο Σταμάτης ήξερε αγγλικά και είπε στον Αμερικανό υπερπρωταθλητή ( Mike Christian) ότι αυτός είναι ο πατέρας μου, που πρώτα συνεχάρη τον πατέρα μου και μετά εμένα και μου έδωσε το έπαθλο λέγοντάς μου: συνέχισε (σαν να λέμε το΄ χεις το θέμα) δούλεψε πιο πολύ το πάνω μέρος, το κάτω είναι σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο, δηλαδή τα πόδια.


*Έτσι έκλεισε και αυτή η παρένθεση στην Ελλάδα για πάντα.*














Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος περιχαρής μετά την νίκη του πλαισιωμένος από φίλους και θαυμαστές και τον 3ο στην κατάταξη φίλο του και παρτενέρ στην προετοιμασία Δημήτρη Καρακαξίδη.




Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον φίλο του Κώστα Σιαφάκα και τον Μεγάλο Σταμάτη Κόκοτα.






Άπο δεξιά ο πατέρας του Σπύρου μπουρνάζου, δίπλα ο αδελφός του Παναγιώτης, ο αδελφός του Κώστας αριστερά, ο Σταμάτης, ο Σπυράκος και εκπαιδευτής των ΟΥΚ Κώστας Λαζανάς


Και τώρα πλέον χαίρω μεγάλης εκτίμησης και σεβασμού τόσο από τους νεώτερους όσο και από τους πρωτοπόρους που μπροστά στην κάμερα της ΕΡΤ, είπαν τα δέοντα για την προσφορά μου στο άθλημα αυτό. Έτσι σας απαντώ και στην τεράστια ερώτηση που μου απευθύνατε και δεν ήξερα πως να αρχίσω!




_
Συνεχίζεται...._


Πηγή: *Amfilife*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος: Ο Έλληνας ”Θρύλος” του BodyBuilding σε μια συνέντευξη εφ’ ολης της ύλης στο AmfLife (Μέρος 10ο-Α)

*Α) ΤΙ ΣΑΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΣΥΡΘΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΑ 32 ΣΑΣ  ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΣΟΥΣ ΤΙΤΛΟΥΣ;

Β)  ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ, ΑΥΤΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΗ, ΠΩΣ ΣΚΕΦΤΗΚΑΤΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΤΟΤΥΠΗ ΙΔΕΑ;

Ο λόγος που αποσύρθηκα στα 32 μου χρόνια, πάνω στο αποκορύφωμα τις δόξας σαν αθλητής, με όλους σχεδόν τους τίτλους και με νέες προτάσεις για καριέρα, με σπόνσορες από την Ευρώπη, όπως πχ την  εταιρία συμπληρωμάτων MLO, επιφανειακά θα σας φανεί ασήμαντος, γιατί η αφορμή μου δόθηκε στην Μάλτα, μετά την νίκη μου στην Ελλάδα και την πρόκρισή μου για Μεσογειακούς και Βαλκανικούς,  πρώτα αγώνες και μετά για Παγκόσμιους,  η αιτία ξεπήδησε βαθιά από μέσα μου.
Ήδη, με την φιλοσοφική προσέγγιση και την εσωτερική αναζήτηση, ήμουν σχεδόν ο μισός μέσα και ο άλλος μισός έξω, δηλαδή και κοσμοπολίτης και μοναχός. Σε όλες τις κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις παρών και μετά όταν αφοσιωνόμουν στην μελέτη απών για τους πάντες.
Δεν με αφορούσαν ούτε οι επικρίσεις τους ούτε οι έπαινοί τους, μου ήταν παντελώς αδιάφορη.
Μόνο όταν μερικοί αποθρασύνονταν, τους έβαζα στην θέση τους, γιατί το θηρίο μπορεί να το είχα δεμένο μέσα μου, αλλά όταν το έλυνα ΄΄ποιος είδε το θεό(το δίκαιο) και δεν φοβήθηκε΄΄, και ποιοι λέτε να φοβούνται το δίκιο οι δίκαιοι ή οι άδικοι; Μάλλον οι δεύτεροι και μπροστά στο δίκιο σου γίνεσαι που λέμε θεριό ανήμερο. Γιατί πολλοί έχουν μπερδέψει την κατανόηση με την ανοχή και για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν, η ανοχή είναι ένδειξη αδυναμίας και συγχρόνως καταπίεσης και επειδή τώρα είχα δυναμώσει και μέσα μου από κατανόηση και έξω, επαναφέροντας την σωματική μου διάπλαση και δύναμη όπως πριν, δεν είχα λόγους να ανέχομαι βλάκες και θρασείς όπως δεν τους ανεχόμουν και πριν, μόνο που τώρα έβαζα πρώτα μπροστά την κατανόηση, να δώσω πρώτα τόπο και μετά χρόνο στην βλακεία και στους θρασύδειλους, ενώ πρώτα χανόταν από μπροστά τους και ο χρόνος και ο τόπος, βρισκόταν σε άλλη διάσταση και ακούγανε κελαϊδίσματα εξωτικών πουλιών μέχρι να επανέλθουν στην διάσταση του χωροχρόνου που λέει και ο Αϊνστάιν και μετά το συζητάγαμε ήρεμα και απλά και όπως λέει και ο Ξυλούρης στο τραγούδι του ΄΄και να αδελφέ μου που μάθαμε να κουβεντιάζουμε ήρεμα, ήρεμα κι απλά΄΄(…μετά από κατακεφαλιά. Αυτό δική μου ομοιοκαταληξία)  επειδή τώρα τελευταία στην Αμφιλοχία συνέβη ένα δυσάρεστο γεγονός με πρώην φίλο μου ( από Αθήνα) μπροστά σε 2 πατριώτες, επειδή με έπνιξε το δίκιο και η υπομονή έχει όρια, τον έκανα να παραμιλάει μόνο με τον τόνο της φωνής μου και ας είχε όγκο και ύψος Γολιάθ.

Ξέρετε τι μου έκανε εντύπωση; Ότι ο ένας εκ των δύο μόλις έφυγα είπε: έτσι τον θέλω εγώ τον Σπύρο όπως τον ήξερα κάποτε! Λέω ψέματα κύριε Παναγιώτη; Εγώ όμως δεν τον θέλω έτσι, αλλά άμα το επιβάλουν οι καταστάσεις και το αδιέξοδο της επικοινωνίας, γίνομαι και έτσι.
Συνειδητοποίησα  ότι οι άνθρωποι δεν θέλουν την πραότητα, την ηρεμία και την ειρήνη, αλλά επειδή μέσα τους βράζει το καταπιεσμένο και το απωθημένο, προτιμούν τον πόλεμο!…
Επειδή χρησιμοποιώ και χειρίζομαι καλά και τα δύο όπλα, δηλαδή και το λόγο και την ράβδο καμιά φορά…..΄όπου δεν πίπτει λόγος πίπτει ράβδος΄ φυσικά στο δίκιο και την αδιαλλαξία (και όχι εκεί που μας παίρνει) αλλά σε όλες τις συνθήκες και καταστάσεις γιατί το άδικο ουκ ευλογείτε!. Όπως το έχω ξαναπεί έχει μεγάλη διαφορά η δράση στο εδώ και τώρα από την αντίδραση που προέρχεται από το καταπιεσμένο παρελθόν. Έτσι λοιπόν  οι αφορμές δίνονται από απλά εξωτερικά γεγονότα, αλλά η αιτία ξεπηδά από μέσα μας, αν την δεις και την παρατηρήσεις και δεν ρίξεις την ευθύνη στους άλλους και αντιδράσεις απερίσκεπτα, (γιατί πάλι πάνω σου θα γυρίσει), τότε θα φτάσεις να κατανοήσεις και να συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι όλα μακροχρόνια αν έχεις υπομονή και πίστη είναι για το καλό σου.
*Και το ξαναλέω "ουδέν κακό αμιγές καλού".*

Έτσι λοιπόν μετά την νίκη μου στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα το 1989 και πρόκρισή μου για τους Βαλκανικούς και Μεσογειακούς που θα γινόταν μετά από δύο εβδομάδες περίπου στην Μάλτα, άρχισα εντατική γυμναστική πρωί βράδυ και να φορτώνω το σώμα μου με φουλ υδατάνθρακες, που στο Πανελλήνιο είχα μειώσει στο ελάχιστο για να πετύχω αυτή την υψηλή ποιοτική γράμμωση.







_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε υψηλή και ποιοτική γράμμωση μια ημέρα πριν το Πανελλήνιο._


Έχοντας αρκετό όγκο για το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και γνωρίζοντας τους αντιπάλους μου και τον τρόπο σκέψεως και στρατηγικής των προπονητών τους και των κατασκόπων τους, από τους οποίους είχα συνεχείς επισκέψεις στο γυμναστήριό μου, δεν ήθελα να ρισκάρω να πάρω κιλά για να φαίνομαι μεγαλύτερος σε όγκο, αυτό το άφησα για τους Μεσογειακούς.







_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος 10 ημέρες μετά το πανελλήνιο_


Ξέρετε γιατί;
Γιατί ο σκοπός τους ήταν να με κερδίσουν εδώ στην Ελλάδα και μετά  ΄Μάλτα γιοκ΄ ( που είπε και ο ναύαρχος  Χαϊρεντίν Μπαρμπαρόσσα στο σουλτάνο που πολιορκούσε τα απόρθητα τοίχοι του νησιού  και δεν μπορούσε να το κατακτήσει) και για να είμαι και ειλικρινής είχα και ενδοιασμούς ως προς την κριτική επιτροπή και την αμεροληψία των κριτών επειδή ο Δημήτρης Μεντής ήταν ανερχόμενο αστέρι και δικό τους παιδί και εγώ (ο αποστάτης που μάζευα κύπελλα και μετάλλια από εδώ και από εκεί και τα περισσότερα ΄΄τα αγόρασα στο Μοναστηράκι΄΄ειπώθηκε και αυτό και ας συναγωνιζόμουν πάντα την Ελληνική αφρόκρεμα αθλητών σε όλα τα πρωταθλήματα μία δεκαετία από το 1979-1989) το μόνο που μου έδωσε ελπίδα και κουράγιο για να ρισκάρω την φήμη μου ήταν, όταν ο πρόεδρος τότε της I.F.B.B. κ.  Νίκος Βασιλόπουλος υποσχέθηκε ότι από την βαριά κατηγορία θα πάρει μαζί του στην Μάλτα τους δύο πρώτους ενώ από τις άλλες κατηγορίες από έναν και αυτό γιατί θα ήμουν εγώ με τον Μεντή αντίπαλοι, οπότε ότι και να γινόταν στην Ελλάδα, στο εξωτερικό θα ήταν άλλοι κριτές( όπως τότε και με το Mr Ευρώπη με εμένα και τον Βολικό).
Έτσι με αυτή την υπόσχεση, ότι στην επιτροπή θα ήταν και ο Mr Υφήλιος και Οlympia Αμερικάνος υπεραθλητής Mike Christian, έλαβα μέρος και βγήκα πρώτος μόνο με μία ψήφο διαφορά, δηλαδή μη  ο Christian δεύτερος και πρώτος ο Μεντής!!.




_Αριστερά ο Δημήτρης Καρακαξίδης, ο Mike Christian και ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος. Ο Μέντης αποχώρησε._


Αν και δεύτερος, ο Μεντής δεν ήρθε τελικά στην Μάλτα, που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να ερχόταν να πάρει που λέμε το αίμα του πίσω, γιατί δεν είχε τίποτα να χάσει ενω εγώ είχα και την φήμη  μου και ότι τον ΄άδίκησαν΄΄στην Ελλάδα!….
Τυχερός ήταν γιατί με αυτά που διαδραματίστηκαν  εκεί, την τριάδα θα την έβλεπε από πίσω κομπάρσος και όχι συνπρωταγωνιστής που ήταν στο Πανελλήνιο μαζί μου.
Έτσι έχοντας μπροστά μου δύο εβδομάδες και χωρίς το άγχος του Πανελληνίου , έφερα το σώμα μου εκεί που είχα βάλει στόχο για τους Μεσογειακούς, δηλαδή φουλ όγκο με γράμωση, γιατί ήξερα ότι στο εξωτερικό θέλει και τα δύο αυτά σε συνδιασμό αφού οι αντίπαλοι εκεί είναι όλοι άνω των 100 κιλών και είναι δύσκολο να συνδιάσεις και να πετύχεις και όγκο και γράμμωση γιατί όσο γράμμωση και να έχεις αν δεν συνδιάζετε με τον ανάλογο όγκο και συμμετρία δεν μπαίνεις τριάδα, θα φαίνεσαι  δίπλα τους ΄body fitness΄.









_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος 3 ημέρες πριν την Μάλτα_


Για το λόγο αυτό κατέβηκα στο Πανελλήνιο με πιο λίγα κιλά  μεν καταγραμωμμένος δε, επειδή και εγώ από επαρχία είμαι και όπως λένε και στο χωριό μου ΄΄πονηρός ο βλάχος΄΄ έπιασα το σκοπό, την πρόθεση και τα σχέδια του αντιπάλου και των συμβούλων του και έκανα ακριβώς το αντίθετο από αυτό που  περίμεναν και τους στέρησα την χαρά και την ικανοποίηση να με δουν να ΄΄κλαίω΄΄!…..




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον φίλο του Φραγκίσκο Μπατή, από τους πρωτοπόρους και Μρ Ελλάς, μια ημέρα πριν την Μάλτα_


Αυτά ως προς τους Πανελλήνιους αγώνες.
Τώρα όσο για την Μάλτα, μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν η πρώτη φορά που η Ελληνική αποστολή ήταν η πληρέστερη από άποψη αθλητών και αθλητριών όλων των κατηγοριών, όλοι άψογα ντυμένοι με την στολή της Εθνικής ομάδος, μονοιασμένοι σαν μία οικογένεια, με αρχηγό τον πρόεδρο της ομοσπονδίας τον κ. Βασιλόπουλο, με συνοδούς και βοηθούς για την εκεί προετοιμασία και συμμετοχή μας.




_Σύσσωμη η Ελληνική ομάδα μετά το πανελλήνιο_


Φτάνοντας εκεί και βλέποντας όλους τους αντιπάλους μου στην ζύγιση στην βαριά κατηγορία, ήμουν σίγουρος νικητής από τα λεγόμενα όλων, Ελλήνων και ξένων παρατηρητών(ήδη άρχισαν οι φωτογραφήσεις ακόμη και από αντιπάλους) αλλά ΄΄Aλλά όταν οι άνθρωποι κάνουν σχέδια…ο θεός γελάει΄΄  έμελλε να βγω πρώτος στο βαλκανικό και στο μεσογειακό δεύτερος.





_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος μετά την ζύγιση συγκεντρώνει τα βλέμματα, τον θαυμασμό και την έκπληξη των παρευρισκόμενων. Αριστερά του ο πρόεδρος Κος Βασιλόπουλος._


Η θέση δεν είναι ευκαταφρόνητη αλλά ο αντίπαλός μου ήταν Ιταλός και υπό  άλλες συνθήκες θα ήταν έξω από την τριάδα αλλά επειδή έπεσε στην αντίληψή μου ότι και οι αγώνες κάποια στιγμή κατάντησαν και Γιουροβίζιον στην κρίση, πως λέμε Ελλάδα-Κύπρος δεκάρια, έτσι και Ιταλία – Μάλτα εικοσάρια. Το γιουχάρισμα και οι αποδοκιμασίες ακόμη αντηχούν στα αυτιά μου.




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος αριστερά. ο Ισπανός δεξιά, σε πλήρη απογοήτευση και σοκ μετά το απρόσμενο αποτέλεσμα._





_Το Σοκ ξεπεράστηκε αλλά η απογοήτευση είναι ακόμα ζωγραφισμένη στα πρόσωπά τους_


Ο πρόεδρος της ομοσπονδίας μας που ήταν και κριτική επιτροπή  μου έκανε νόημα να αποδεχτώ την ήττα μου λες και είχα δώσει ποτέ δικαιώματα και πετούσα κύπελλα και μετάλλια όπως κάνουν συνήθως όσοι δεν βγαίνουν πρώτοι και αυτούς μετά τους βάζουν ακόμη και επιτροπή (λόγω ήθους).














Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος στο ελεύθερο ποζάρισμα σε καταπληκτική φόρμα, συνδιάζοντας συμμετρία, μυική πυκνότητα και γράμμωση


Ευτυχώς αυτά τα αρχαία ρητά και γνωμικά, σε καταστάσεις έκτακτης ανάγκης με βοηθούν πάρα πολύ, έτσι θυμήθηκα τον Σωκράτη που εξέφραζε την απορία του ΄΄πως γίνεται να αγωνίζονται αθλητές και να τους κρίνουν μη αθλητές΄΄
Όχι μόνο δεν έφυγα, χαιρέτησα τον αντίπαλό μου (δεν μπορώ να πω ότι τον συνεχάρηκα κιόλας)και καμιά φορά και η ήττα είναι η μεγαλύτερη νίκη. Κέρδισα την συμπάθεια και την συμπαράσταση του κόσμου και οι φωτογραφίες, τα αυτόγραφα και οι προτάσεις από δημοσιογράφους του τύπου και των περιοδικών από Ισπανούς και Γάλλους έπεφταν βροχή.








_Φωτογραφίες σε Ιταλικό αθλητικό περιοδικό από τις συγκρίσεις.Η διαφορά του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου και του Ισπανού αθλητή από τον Ιταλό στη μέση, βγάζουν μάτι, ακόμα και για αυτούς που δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως σχέση με το bodybuilding
_

Ακόμη και οι ίδιοι οι Ιταλοί μετά το φιάσκο με έβαλαν να κάθομαι κάτω από την Ακρόπολη (μοντάζ) σε φάση περίσκεψης και περισυλλογής



Τώρα, ακόμη το 2011 που συνόδευσα εγώ την Ελληνική αποστολή στην Μάλτα, αφού από το 1989 είχαν να ξαναγίνουν εκεί μεσογειακοί αγώνες, συναντήθηκα με τον Κύπριο πρόεδρο το κ.  Πανίκο Αρχοντίδη (που είναι ακόμη απο τότε μέχρι και σήμερα πρόεδρος της Κυπριακής Ομοσπονδίας I.F.B.B.) που όταν με είδε μετά από τόσα χρόνια με πήγε κατευθείαν στην Κυπριακή ομάδα να με συστήσει με τα νέα παιδιά που εκπροσωπούσαν την Κύπρο και η πρώτη του κουβέντα ήταν: τι ήταν και αυτό τότε ρε παιδί μου, δεν θα το ξεχάσω ποτέ, γι’ αυτό Σπύρο μου τα παράτησες από τότε;





_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον Κύπριο πρόεδρο Κο Πανίκο Αρχοντίδη, με τους Έλληνες και Κύπριους αθλητές και αθλήτριες, και τους συνοδούς της αποστολής_





_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τους αδελφοκύπριους αθλητές το 2011 στο μεσογειακό πρωτάθλημα στη Μάλτα_


Απλά του είπα ότι αυτό ήταν η αφορμή αλλά δεν έδωσα περαιτέρω εξηγήσεις, απλά ρώτησα για τον αντίπαλό μου και μου είπαν ότι από τότε και αυτός δεν ξαναεμφανίστηκε σε διεθνείς αγώνες.
Ειλικρινά ήθελα να του πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ, γιατί όπως εγώ πείσμωσα τον Μεντή να γίνει ο καλύτερος των καλυτέρων στην Αμερική, έτσι και ο Ιταλός πείσμωσε εμένα να μην ξανακατέβω ποτέ πλέον στους αγώνες και ας γινόμουν ο χειρότερος των χειροτέρων σωματικά (εννοώ αγωνιστικά) γιατί μετά την Μάλτα επειδή η απόφασή μου ήταν οριστική και αμετάκλητη, (που κανένας δεν το πίστευε τότε) γιατί οι άνθρωποι κρίνουν απ’ τον εαυτό τους και νόμιζαν ότι θα το ξανασκεφτώ ψύχραιμα και λογικά το θέμα.
Εγώ δεν το επεξεργάστηκα καν, ούτε μπήκα σε διαδικασία τι χάνω – τι κερδίζω, δηλαδή σκέψης, απλά , όταν συνειδητοποιείς κάτι με όλο σου το είναι, οτιδήποτε κι αν είναι αυτό, τότε η απόφαση είναι οριστική και αμετάκλητη, όπως και ο γάμος για μένα, ακόμη και σήμερα 60 χρονών μου λένε, ξανασκέψου το λογικά έχεις περιθώρια!!!
*Αυτό θα πει συνειδητότητα και κατανόηση.* Η κατανόηση δεν σπουδάζετε στα σχολεία ούτε στα πανεπιστήμια, ούτε μπορεί κανείς να στην διδάξει. Χρειάζετε να ψάξεις και να την αναζητήσεις εσύ ο ίδιος προσωπικά και ατομικά μέσα από της ανεπάλληλες  εμπειρίες της ζωής που πρέπει να γίνουν βίωμα μέχρι το τελευταίο κύτταρο του σώματός μας.
Η κατανόηση το λέει και η ίδια η λέξη, είναι κατά του νου, δηλαδή μόνο όταν απουσιάζουν οι σκέψεις. Ο νους, είναι συλλογή από σκέψεις δανεικές που καμία σκέψη δεν είναι εμπειρία δική μας γιατί η εμπειρία έρχεται από την πείρα των γεγονότων μέσα από την ζωή και όχι από τα βιβλία και μόνο, όταν η εμπειρία γίνει βίωμα τότε βλέπεις μέσα σε αναλαμπή το γεγονός, την αλήθεια, την πραγματικότητα και δεν φυλακίζεσε μέσα στις ερμηνείες του μυαλού και της παρερμηνείες του.
Είσαι απλά ένας καθρέφτης που αντικατοπτρίζει την πραγματικότητα όπως είναι και όχι να την χρωματίζεις μέσα από τις προβολές του μυαλού σου. Τα πάθη ξεπερνιούνται μόνο αν κατανοήσεις ότι σου τρώνε την ζωή πόντο – πόντο κάθε στιγμή.
Κανένα πάθος δεν μπορεί να φύγει αν δεν αντιληφθούμε ότι, οποιαδήποτε μορφή πάθους θέλει να εκτονωθεί και όταν εκτονωθεί, καταλαγιάζει, μέχρι να ξαναρχίσει πάλι η έλειψη.
Είναι σαν την πείνα και τον κορεσμό, μόνο που η πείνα και ο κορεσμός είναι του σώματος(της φύσης) και το πάθος είναι (του νου) που επηρεάζει το σώμα και το συναίσθημα π.χ.  ένας λαίμαργος για το φαγητό, πόσο μπορεί να είναι απόλαυση γι αυτόν το φαγητό; Το ίδιο ένας αλκοολικός, ναρκομανής, κ.λ.π. δηλαδή φαύλος κύκλος , μόνο που οι ανάγκες είναι τις φύσης και τα άλλα επιθυμίες του νου, μέσα από τον εθισμό, από την συνήθεια, την συνεχή επανάληψη και όπως λέει και το ρητό: Ανάγκα και οι Θεοί πείθονται. Οι ανάγκες ελάχιστες, οι επιθυμίες ακόρεστες.

Ενώ βρισκόμουν στο ζενίθ της αθλητικής μου καριέρας με 107 κιλά μυϊκής μάζας από καθαρούς και δουλεμένους μύες, μέχρι και την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια σε αρμονία, με όλες τις μυϊκές ομάδες του σώματος να δένουν πάνω μου συμμετρικά, θα μπορούσα να συνεχίσω για το Mr.Υφήλιος που θα γινόταν μετά από 5-6 μήνες και είχα τον χρόνο μπροστά μου για βελτίωση και να αυξήσω το σωματικό μου βάρος, αλλά εγώ αντ’ αυτού το μείωσα και πήρα τον αδελφό μου τον Κώστα (ο Παναγιώτης τότε ήταν στις ειδικές δυνάμεις στο στρατό αλπινιστής στον Όλυμπο), τον αντιπρόσωπο της Αμερικάνικης εταιρείας συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής M.L.O. τον Θέμη Βαλαβάνη (ήταν χρόνια στην Αμερική γι’ αυτό διαπραγματεύτηκε και του εμπιστευτήκαν αυτή την εταιρεία κολοσσό για τότε, ακόμη και σήμερα) και ακόμη έναν φίλο και συναθλητή μου τον Γιώργο Δαλιάνη, γιατί ήξερε να τραβάει φωτογραφίες χωρίς να με κουράζει λόγω τις ιδιότητας του σαν αθλητής και τους πήγα αφού πρώτα είχα επιλέξει το μέρος όπου θα φωτογραφιζόμουν με θέα την Ακρόπολη,χωρίς να πω σε κανέναν την ιδέα και τον σκοπό μου, απλά αναμνηστικές φωτογραφίες όχι τόσο αθλητικές, θα το έλεγα αρχαίες ελληνικές κλασικές πόζες που θύμιζαν αγάλματα που απεικονιζόταν στο μουσείο (από εκεί πήρα και την ιδέα) γιατί άλλο να ποζάρεις εν κινήσει και άλλο να στήνεσαι και να κάθεσαι ακίνητος σαν άγαλμα λες και ποζάρεις για πίνακα ζωγραφικής.




_O Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον αδελφό του Κώστα Μπουρνάζο στο λόφο φιλοππάπου με θέα την Ακρόπολη_




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με τον φίλο και συναθλητή του Γιώργο Δαλιάνη_




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, ο αδελφός του Κώστας Μπουρνάζος, ο αντιπρόσωπος της MLO κάτω αριστερά, ο Θέμης Βαλαβάνης, ο Γιώργος Δαλιάνης, ενθουσιασμένοι και ικανοιποιημένοι μετά την φωτογράφιση_


Επειδή το θυμήθηκα και αυτό το περιστατικό τώρα θα σας το αναφέρω. Στην Γαλλία σε μία εκδήλωση συνάντησα τον μεγάλο Έλληνα ζωγράφο τον Τσαρούχη, που τότε έμενε μόνιμα στην Γαλλία και είχε το ατελιέ του και όταν με συστήσαν και του είπαν ποιος είμαι και του έδειξαν φωτογραφίες μου, προθυμοποιήθηκε να με ζωγραφίσει  αλλά θα έπρεπε να πηγαίνω κάθε μέρα για ώρες και μέρες στο ατελιέ του, επειδή μετά από 3 ημέρες θα έφευγα για Αμερική από Γαλλία του υποσχέθηκα όταν τα καλοκαίρια που επισκεπτόταν την Ελλάδα και έμενε στο Μαρούσι, ότι θα πήγαινα από εκεί που θα είχα και εγώ χρόνο και αυτός. Έμελλε να μην πραγματοποιηθεί αυτή η επιθυμία και η δική του και η δική μου από δική μου καθαρή αμέλεια που όλο το ανέβαλα μέχρι που ο μεγάλος αυτός στοχαστής και ζωγράφος απεβίωσε.




_Αυτός ο πίνακας θα μπορούσε να ήταν από τον μεγάλο και ανεπανάληπτο Γιάννη Τσαρούχη. Με τον δικό του τρόπο απεικονίσεις και συναισθηματικές φορτίσεις που χαρακτηρίζουν τους καλλιτέχνες.
_Από τότε πήρα ένα μεγάλο μάθημα πάνω στο θέμα της αναβολής, γιατί όλα τα θεωρούμε δεδομένα και η ζωή είναι απρόβλεπτη για όλους ΄΄το παρόν βέβαιο, το μέλλον αβέβαιο΄΄αλλά το είχα ξεχάσει αυτό το ρητό!




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε πίνακα ζωγραφικής που του χάρισε ο φίλος του και συναθλητής και ζωγράφος Μηνάς Πανικόγλου_


Τέλος πάντων, η ζωή συνεχιζόταν ακόμη για μένα, αφού πήρα τελείως αυθαίρετα μία τεράστια πλάκα μαρμάρου που ήταν εκεί, στο λόφο Φιλοπάππου, την τοποθέτησα σαν βάση για να πατήσω πάνω και να ποζάρω με φόντο την Ακρόπολη, τις πόζες που είχα αποτυπώσει στο μυαλό μου από το μουσείο της Ακρόπολης και στο πεδίο του Άρεως.


Η μία ήταν "ο Ποσειδώνας με την τρίαινα" και κάτι παρόμοιο "Ο τοξότης" η άλλη "Ο δισκοβόλος  του Μύρωνα" και μία "στοχαστική γονατιστός" πήρα και διάφορες άλλες πρωτότυπες πόζες , αφού η σωματική μου αρμονία μου επέτρεπε να στρίβω και να ποζάρω και από τις 4 πλευρές , χωρίς να φαίνεται από καμία γωνία ατέλεια σωματική.




_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε πόζα τοξότη με το 1 χέρι κρατά το τόξο και με το άλλο τεντώνει την χορδή και κρατά το βέλος σημαδεύοντας

_


_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε πόζα ξυλοκόπου που πατάει με τα πόδια του χοντρό ξύλο και με τα χέρια του προσπαθεί να το σπάσει

_


_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε πόζα δισκοβόλου

_


Γιατί το Β.Β. εκτός από τις υποχρεωτικές πόζες που σου επιβάλουν οι κριτές για να βαθμολογήσουν την σωματική πρώτα συμμετρία και αρμονία σε κατάσταση πρώτα relax , χωρίς να σφίγγεσαι, τελείως χαλαρός και από τις τέσσερις πλευρές, μετά σου επιβάλουν να δείξεις και το υπόλοιπο σώμα σε διάφορες στάσεις όπου εκεί, αν έχει ατέλειες θα φανούν με το που θα σηκώσεις τα χέρια πάνω. (γι’ αυτό μπορεί να βλέπετε ωραία σώματα relax σε διάφορα καλλιτεχνικά περιοδικά, με ωραίες φάτσες και αστραφτερά χαμόγελα, αλλά αν ανέβουν στην σκηνή με μαγιό να ποζάρουν δίπλα σε αθλητές, θα γελάνε και οι ίδιοι και επειδή το ξέρουν πόσο επίπονο είναι το αγωνιστικό Β.Β. γι’ αυτό και από την πλευρά τους τουλάχιστον όσους διάσημους έχω γνωρίσει και συγχρόνως  έχω συνεργαστεί μαζί τους μου εκδήλωναν το θαυμασμό τους και πάνω απ΄ όλα σεβασμό σαν αθλητή, σε αντίθεση από τελείως αγύμναστους, λιμοκτονικούς ή υπέρβαρους που έβγαζαν χολή και ξύδι, φυσικά λόγω σωματικού κόμπλεξ επειδή οι ίδιοι δεν μπορούν να πειθαρχήσουν και να τιθασεύσουν τα πάθη τους, για την κατάντια τους και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα να τους καθρέφτιζα και να τους καθρεφτίζω ακόμη αυτή τους την αδυναμία, αλλιώς ως προς τι αυτό το μένος και η κακοήθεια αφού δεν με γνωρίζουν καν, ως προς τον χαρακτήρα μου και ως προς την συμπεριφορά μου).


Το Β.Β. είναι ότι η κλασσική μουσική,  θέλει εμπειρία και  εκπαιδευμένα αυτιά με μουσική παιδεία , για να την απολαύσεις, το ίδιο και το Β.Β. σε αγωνιστικό επίπεδο, θέλει έμπειρα μάτια με αθλητική γνώση, για να το θαυμάσεις και να το εκτιμήσεις.




_

Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με την καλή του φίλη και πρωταθλήτρια Ελλάδος και 2η στους Μεσογειακούς Μαρία Μπακαλάκου


_

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος: Ο Έλληνας ”Θρύλος” του BodyBuilding σε μια συνέντευξη εφ’ ολης της ύλης στο AmfLife (Μέρος 10ο-Β)

*Και αυτοί που προσπάθησαν να με φέρουν σε αντιπαράθεση και κόντρα (για να χλευάσουν προφανώς τα σώματα τα γυμνασμένα ότι δεν έχουν πνεύμα) κάποτε μου ζήτησαν αν ήθελα να παρευρεθώ σε μια εκπομπή με θέμα το πνεύμα και το σώμα, να υπερασπίσω εγώ το σώμα και ο άνθρωπος των γραμμάτων και της τέχνης ο κ. Κακουλίδης το πνεύμα, ίνδαλμα του παρουσιαστή  Νάσου Αθανασίου.


_Από την εκπομπή του Mega Channel ΄΄Το πνεύμα και το σώμα”. Αριστερά ο δημοσιογράφος και οικοδεσπότης Νάσος Αθανασίου, στη μέση ο θεατρικός συγγραφέας, ποιητής, σεναριογράφος και στιχουργός Γιάννης Καλουλίδης και δεξιά ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος_



Ευτυχώς η εκπομπή ήταν απευθείας στον αέρα και δεν μπορούσαν να κόψουν τίποτα, ούτε να προλάβουν να  βάλουν μπιπ . Εκεί να δείτε κόμπλεξ και μπηχτές για τα σώματα, ενώ το (πνεύμα) του Κ. Κακουλίδη το προλόγισε και το εξύμνησε, λες και παρουσίαζαν τον Παγκόσμιο Πρωταθλητή στο μποξ, όπως κάνουν οι κομφερασιέ όταν ανακοινώνουν τα επιτεύγματα του Champion, ενώ το αουτσάιντερ που θα φάει το (ξύλο της χρονιάς του) δύο λόγια και αυτά με απαξίωση έως και λύπη μπορώ να πω, που είχε το θράσος και όχι το θάρρος να τα βάλει με το (θηρίο).


Έτσι με αντιμετώπισε και εμένα ο Κ. Αθανασίου, αν και ξέχασε ότι είχαμε βρεθεί και σε πιο παλιά εκπομπή και αυτή τότε ζωντανή στην ΕΡΤ1 (τότε δεν υπήρχαν άλλα κανάλια), ήταν η εκπομπή 3 στον αέρα με την Σεμίνα Διγενή, τον Γιώργο Παπαδάκη και τον ίδιο και μάλλον ξέχασε τι είχε ειπωθεί και από τους τρεις τότε, ή μάλλον τα κράταγε μέσα του και είπε να τα βγάλει τώρα που η εκπομπή ήταν υπό τον έλεγχό του.




_Από την 1η εκπομπή της ΕΡΤ, απευθείας και όχι μαγνητοσκόπηση όπως γινόταν τότε. Για αυτό την ονόμασαν 3 στον αέρα. Αριστερά διακρίνεται η Σεμίνα Διγενή, στη μέση ο Νάσος Αθανασίου, δεξιά ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος. Δεν φαίνεται ο Γιώργος Παπαδάκης ο οποίος καθόταν πιο δεξιά._


*Εγώ ποτέ μου δεν τον αμφισβήτησα και πάντα τον σεβόμουν*, ούτε αυτόν ούτε κανέναν έγκαιρο και σοβαρό δημοσιογράφο και πάντα πήγαινα σεμνά και απαντούσα μόνο σε αυτό που ήξερα πολύ καλά και όχι να πουλάω εξυπνάδες και πνεύμα βλακείας, για να φανώ έξυπνος μειώνοντας τους άλλους σε προσωπικό επίπεδο,  αλλά όταν μπαίνει στην μέση η εμπάθεια και το κόμπλεξ, χάνετε η σοβαρή δημοσιογραφική ιδιότητα και βγαίνουν στον αέρα χωρίς να το καταλάβει και ο ίδιος τα αποθυμένα τα προσωπικά, αλλιώς ως προς τι οι βλακοερωτήσεις του στυλ :


Αν έλθετε αντιμέτωπος με τον Πέτρο Γαλακτόπουλο ( φίλος μου και ολυμπιονίκης στην Ελληνορωμαϊκή) ποιός θα νικήσει; Δηλαδή να παίξουμε ξύλο; αυτός είναι ο αθλητισμός ή η απορία η δημοσιογραφική για να βγάλει είδηση ποιός δέρνει τον άλλον κι ένα σωρό χαζοερωτήσεις…


Αν ήταν στη θέση του σώματος ή του κάλλους και τις ομορφιάς η Star Hellas έτσι θα τις συμπεριφερόταν; Ή θα φαινόταν ακόμη και οι τραπεζίτες από τα δόντια του, από το βλακοχαμόγελό του!… και όταν άρχισαν οι απαντήσεις από την πλευρά του (χαζοσώματος) και πήραν τα πρώτα δείγματα λεκτικής σφαλιάρας και επειδή ο κ. Αθανασίου (που τώρα είναι στο κοινοβούλιο) είναι και πονηρούλης, όχι έξυπνος, την έκανε αμέσως γυριστή με την βοήθεια του κ. Κακουλιδη που για να τον προστατεύσει, γιατί αυτός είναι έξυπνος και έπιασε τον παλμό από αυτά που άκουσε και από αυτά που θα άκουγε αν συνέχιζε την προσωπική επίθεση, είπε γυρίζοντας σε μένα: εγώ θαυμάζω το σώμα σας, και εγώ το πνεύμα σας του απάντησα και εννοούσα το ταλέντο που έχουν χάρισμα οι συγκεκριμένοι αυτοί άνθρωποι, που μπορούν να εκφράσουν τα συναισθήματά τους ή της ιδέες τους, μέσα από τον γραπτό ή προφορικό λόγο και τους δίνεται η δυνατότητα να επικοινωνούν με τους αντίστοιχους συνανθρώπους, που ταυτίζονται με την οποιοδήποτε μορφή έκφρασης, του συγγραφέα ή του ποιητή, του μουσικού, του χορευτή, του ζωγράφου, κτλ.


Όσο για το πνεύμα, εγώ δίνω άλλη έννοια, δηλ. την σύνδεση της ατομικής ανθρώπινης συνείδησης, με την πανσυμπατική Θεϊκή συνειδητότητα, που χάνεται κάθε επαφή με τον εξωτερικό κόσμο  της εικόνας και του ήχου κ΄γενικά των αισθήσεων κ’ συγχρόνος των σκέψεων και των συναισθημάτων, δηλ. ούτε χαρά, ούτε λύπη, ούτε πόνος, ούτε στεγνασμός, αλλά αίσθηση μακαριότητος, που λέει η Ορθοδοξία μας κ’ ευδαιμονίας που έλεγαν οι αρχαίοι ημών πρόγονοι μας. Στο Άγιο Όρος,  οι Άγιοι πατέρες το ονομάζουν ”Άκτιστο φως μέσα από την αρπαγή νοός”.


Μάλλον μπέρδεψαν το πνεύμα με την μνήμη. Αν είχε καλή πρόθεση και όχι εμπάθεια και κόμπλεξ με τα σώματα, θα μπορούσε να το σώσει το θέμα της εκπομπής του ΄΄το πνεύμα και το σώμα΄΄ και να ΄΄παντρέψει΄΄ τα δύο αυτά αντίθετα και όμως  αλληλοσυμπληρώμενα, δηλαδή (το πνεύμα) τον διανοούμενο κ. Κακουλίδη με εμένα τον Βodybuilder δηλαδή τον Σωματοδόμο! Που είναι το κακό, ο κ. Κακουλίδης να με βοηθήσει εμένα ΄΄στο πνεύμα΄΄και εγώ αυτόν στην γυμναστική για ΄΄το σώμα΄΄;  και οι δύο μαζί μετά,  τον κ. Αθανασίου να τα συνδυάσει και τα δύο για να είναι ισορροπημένος και ολοκληρωμένος σαν δημοσιογραφική προσωπικότητα και συγχρόνως ατομικότητα!…


Γιατί να υπάρχει αυτός ο πόλεμος και ο διχασμός στον άνθρωπο; αφού το σώμα και ο νους είναι ένα και το αυτό και θέλουν και τα δύο γυμναστική και πειθαρχία για να μας υπηρετούν αφού εμείς είμαστε η συνείδηση που απολαμβάνουμε μέσα από το σώμα, δηλαδή της αισθήσεις και επικοινωνούμε μέσα από την νοημοσύνη και την λογική που είναι προνόμιο μόνο του ανθρώπου και μας δίνει και την δυνατότητα να θαυμάζουμε το μεγαλείο της δημιουργίας και για όσους έχουν ανεπτυγμένη την διαίσθηση και την συνειδητότητα και τον ίδιο το δημιουργό, όχι σαν πρόσωπο αλλά, σαν ΄΄το πνεύμα της αλήθειας που είναι πανταχού παρών και πληρεί τα πάντα΄΄.


Αυτήν και πολλές άλλες εκπομπές τέτοιου περιεχομένου τις έχω όλες στο αρχείο μου!….


Αυτές λοιπόν τις πόζες με φόντο την Ακρόπολη, ο Θέμης ο Βαλαβάνης και ο συνέταιρός του Χρήστος Τσολάκης( που τότε εξέδιδε το μεγαλύτερο αθλητικό και ενημερωτικό περιοδικό πάνω στο Β.Β., ισάξιο του Αμερικάνικου muscle&fitness και διοργανωτής του πρώτου επαγγελματικού αγώνα Mr Οδύσσεια στο Φιλλίπειο της Θεσσαλονίκης  με έβαλαν εξώφυλλο  μαζί με την Ms Γιανγκ  που ήταν προσωπική μου φίλη και τους την πρότεινα εγώ και μέσα το γέμισαν φωτογραφίες από την Ακρόπολη.






_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος στο εξώφυλλο με την Μς Γιάνγκ._


Αυτοί με την σειρά τους το έστειλαν στην Αμερική και σύντομα η Αμερικάνικη M.L.O. μου πρότεινε μέσω του Θέμη συνεργασία για διαφημίσεις των προϊόντων τους σε όλο τον κόσμο.(πολλά τα λεφτά Άρη, που είπε και ο Καλογήρου στον Κούρκουλο).






_Η συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, έκανε το γύρο του κόσμου για 20 ολόκληρα χρόνια_



Έτσι Καρούσε ; Που βγάλαν τον σκασμό μερικοί – μερικοί πως τα χρήματα τότε τα απέκτησα από……



_
Από τα εγκαίνiα της MLO με καλεσμένο τον Μρ Υφήλιο και διεκδικητή του τίτλου Μρ Ολύμπια ΓΚΑΡΥ ΣΤΡΑΙΝΤΟΜ


_




Μάλλον έχουν ξεχάσει τις διαφημίσεις στην τηλεόραση, στα περιοδικά, στις γιγαντοαφίσες που είχαν αναρτηθεί ακόμη και στην Αμφιλοχία  και τόσες συμμετοχές μου σε έργα και πάνω απ’ όλα τρία υπερσύγχρονα γυμναστήρια στην Αθήνα γεμάτο κόσμο που από εκεί παρέλασε όλος ο καλλιτεχνικός κόσμος του τραγουδιού και του θεάματος.



_

Από την μεγαλύτερη και ακριβοπληρωμένη γιγαντοαφίσα με πρωταγωνιστή τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο

_
_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σ δίσκο, εκφωνόντας ασκήσεις σε συνδιασμό με μουσική σε συνεργασία με την μεγάλη δικογραφική SBS


_



Όσο για τα χρήματα από την Αμερική  αν τα δήλωσα στην εφορία; Δεν χρειάστηκε να τα δηλώσω γιατί τα πήρα σε Αμερικάνικα δολάρια και επειδή έφερα συνάλλαγμα στην Ελλάδα, με απάλλασσε από οποιαδήποτε αγορά σπιτιών, αυτοκινήτων κ.λ.π. για να σας φύγει από το πονηρό σας το μυαλό  οποιαδήποτε υποψία και καχυποψία και να μην κολάζεστε περισσότερο από ότι είσαστε και βαραίνετε την ψυχή σας, γιατί εκτός από τις πράξεις και το λόγο που ξεστομίζουμε αδίκως , το ίδιο και ακόμη χειρότερο είναι και οι πονηρές και αρνητικές σκέψεις!






_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος με παρτενέρ την Ελένη Πετρουλάκη για ένα χρόνο στον πρωινό καφέ με την Ρούλα Κορομηλά. Διαφημίζανε τους σπόνσορες τους, την MLO. Διακρίνεται ο Ντανιέλ Μπατίστα, φίλος του Σπύρου και της Ελένης.

_






Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, η Άλκηστις Πρωτοψάλτη και η Ελένη Πετρουλάκη





_Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος στην εκπομπή της Βάσιας Τριφύλλη, ραντεβού στα τυφλά, με τα αδέλφια του, Κώστα και Παναγιώτη, με τα αντίστοιχα διαφημιστικά φανελάκια_


Καλά εσείς οι εγγράμματοι που έχετε μνήμη δεν ακούτε και δεν θυμάστε τι ψέλνει ο ιερέας στον ΄΄κεκοιμημένο αδελφό ημών΄΄στους επικήδειους; Παν αμάρτημα το παρ΄αυτού παραχθέν εν λόγω ή έργω ή διανοίας….και απάλλαξον αυτόν από παν αμάρτημα εκούσιο ή ακούσιο….


Δεν είναι ότι δεν θυμόσαστε γιατί έχετε γερή μνήμη ή μάλλον επιλεκτική για κουτσομπολιά και ραδιουργίες, εκεί έχετε μνήμη ελέφαντα, αλλά για να θυμηθείς ουσιώδη και βαθυστόχαστα λόγια, πρέπει να είσαι παρών σαν συνείδηση στο γεγονός, αλλά όταν απουσιάζεις μέσα στις σκέψεις και (στις κηδείες μέσα στο φόβο για την δικιά σου κάποτε ανυπαρξία που θα είσαι και εσύ έτσι οριζοντιωμένος) είσαι παρών – απών. Γι΄ αυτό ο Χριστός είχε πει: άσε τους νεκρούς να θάψουν τους νεκρούς τους και ακολουθείστε με. Όπως εγώ στο σχολείο που δεν παρακολουθούσα την παράδοση των μαθημάτων (εκτός από ιστορία – θρησκευτικά και γεωγραφία) γιατί μπορεί να ήμουν στο θρανίο σχεδόν άγαλμα, αλλά βυθισμένος στο τι θα κάνω στο διάλειμμα και ποιους θα επιλέξω για ποδόσφαιρο στο σχόλασμα και όταν η καθηγήτρια με έβλεπε ότι έλειπα βυθισμένος στις σκέψεις με αιφνιδίαζε ρωτώντας με , τι λέγαμε τώρα Μπουρνάζε; Και τις έλεγα  την τελευταία ούτε καν φράση, μόνο την λέξη και όταν μου έλεγε” πριν από αυτό;” της έλεγα δεν θυμάμαι και γελούσαν όλοι! ( πως να θυμηθώ κάτι που δεν άκουσα και δεν εμπέδωσα και ας ήμουν σαν παρουσία εκεί :01. Wink: . Τώρα να σας πω, ότι μπορώ να γελάσω και εγώ μ΄ εσάς;
Ούτε αυτό δεν μου βγαίνει, να σας πω ότι λυπάμαι; Ειλικρινά ούτε αυτό μου βγαίνει, γιατί εσείς οι ίδιοι δεν λυπόσαστε τον εαυτό σας και αφήνετε τον διαβολέα νου σας να σας αποπροσανατολίζει ακόμη και σε ιερές και  μοναδικές στιγμές αποχαιρετισμού προσφιλών και αγαπητών φίλων, συγγενών και συνανθρώπων μας, όπως εγώ δεν έβλεπα την ώρα να χτυπήσει το κουδούνι για να εξαφανιστώ από την τάξη, ακόμα και σπρώχνοντας τους άλλους λες και δεν θα προλάβαινα να απομακρυνθώ από τον τόπο του βασανιστηρίου μου.
Έτσι βλέπω και αρκετούς να τρέχουν να συλυπηθούν και  όπου φύγει- φύγει, λες και έπρεπε να δώσουν το παρών. Το παρών να το δίνανε όταν χρειαζόταν, ακόμη όταν ήταν ζωντανός και τους το ζητούσε με τον τρόπο του για συμπαράσταση όχι μόνο τώρα.
Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ λόγια γνωστού που του είπα: γιατί δεν πήγες να δεις τον φίλο στο νοσοκομείο ή στο σπίτι αφού και ο ίδιος το επιθυμούσε, μόνο και μόνο να σε δει, ξέρετε τι απάντηση (κονσέρβα) πήρα; Είμαι πολύ ευαίσθητος και δεν αντέχω να τον βλέπω έτσι!


Αν ήταν ο αδελφός σου, ο πατέρας σου, η μάνα σου, το παιδί σου, θα την έλεγες αυτή την λέξη ευαισθησία; Η ευαισθησία είναι συμπαράσταση, αλληλεγγύη, φιλία, ευγνωμοσύνη, συμπόνοια και πάνω απ’ όλα αγάπη. Μήπως μπερδέψατε την ευαισθησία με τον φόβο και την αναισθησία; Λέω μήπως υπάρχει και άλλη έννοια της ευαισθησίας γιατί διψάω για μάθηση και όσο μεγαλώνω θα πρέπει να είμαι πρόθυμος που λέει και ο Σωκράτης ΄΄γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος΄΄. Αυτό κι αν είναι δίδαγμα και διδασκαλία ,όχι λογικής και συνείδησης αλλά εκλογίκευσης αίσχιστου είδους και από εγγράμματους παρακαλώ!…. 


Μπορεί στα αρχαία ελληνικά να ήμουν σκράπας και να έμενα ανεξεταστέος, αλλά ακόμη θυμάμαι το:
Πιστεύω τω φίλω. Πιστόν φίλον εν κινδύνοις γιγνώσκεις. Ο φίλος τον φίλον εν πὀνοις και κινδύνοις ου λείπει…..
Τα άλλα δεν τα θυμάμαι , αυτά συγκράτησα, όχι μόνο με το μυαλό  αλλά και με την καρδιά , γι’ αυτό είναι ανεξίτηλα γραμμένα στην ψυχή μου, όπως και το ρητό: Στις χαρές των φίλων να πηγαίνεις αργά , στις λύπες σπεύδε γρήγορα. Χωρίς αναβολή!….




_
Συνεχίζεται...

Πηγή: Amflife.gr_

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος: Ο Έλληνας ”Θρύλος” του BodyBuilding σε μια συνέντευξη εφ’ ολης της ύλης στο AmfLife (Μέρος 11ο)

*Συνεχίζουμε την συνέντευξη με τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο και σας παρουσιάζουμε το 11ο και τελευταίο μέρος αυτής.


*Σε αυτό το σημείο, η ομάδα του AmfLife , θα ήθελε να ευχαριστήσει τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο, την Βάσω Γιαννιώτη και την Ελένη Μπουρνάζου, για όλη αυτή την μεγάλη προσπάθεια που κατέβαλαν, ώστε να πραγματοποιηθεί αυτή η ιστορική συνέντευξη. 


*Σε αυτή την συνέντευξη εφ’ όλης της ύλης του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, θα βρείτε βαθυστόχαστες σκέψεις διατυπωμένες με απλά λόγια κατανοητά από όλους, όπως επίσης, αρκετές σοφές κουβέντες, που όλοι μας πρέπει να προσπαθούμε συνεχώς να κάνουμε βίωμα, για να γινόμαστε καλύτεροι. Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, προσπάθησε μέσο αυτής της συνέντευξης, να εξηγήσει απλά και κατανοητά, ότι το BodyBuilding, δεν είναι απλά ένα άθλημα για ανεγκέφαλους, αλλά συμβουλεύει όλους τους νέους που ασχολούνται με αυτό, να δουν την μεγαλύτερη εικόνα του, ΤΟ ΤΡΙΠΤΥΧΟ: ΣΩΜΑ, ΠΝΕΥΜΑ και ΨΥΧΗ.


ΑΠΟ ΟΣΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΝΤΕΥΞΕΙΣ, ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΓΕΝΝΗΘΗΚΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑΤΕ, ΤΗΝ ΑΜΦΙΛΟΧΙΑ. ΠΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΕ Η ΠΟΛΙΤΕΙΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΜΕΤΑνΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΟΦΑΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΑ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ Β.Β. ΝΙΚΗ ΜΕ
ΠΑΝΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΤΙΤΛΟ;




Ακόμη και σήμερα ο Πανούλιας, μετά από 40 χρόνια, όποτε συναντιόμαστε στην Αμφιλοχία μου το υπενθυμίζει, αφού γελάνε τα μάτια του και οι μουστάκες του από χαρά, θαυμασμό, καμάρι και γλυκιά ανάμνηση ¨θυμάσαι τότε χαδιάριμ τι έγινε στους αγώνες΄;


Μεγάλο βάρος αυτή η λέξη να θυμάσαι, όχι μόνο τι λένε τα βιβλία ή τηλέφωνα και διευθύνσεις, αυτό λέγεται μνήμη, αλλά πίσω από την μνήμη υπάρχει και η ανάμνηση και οι πιο πολλοί άνθρωποι έχουν πάθει αμνησία ολική, δηλαδή ξέχασαν από που ξεκίνησαν, τι στόχους και τι όνειρα είχαν κάποτε, που η ζωή τους τα εκπλήρωσε και με το παραπάνω από αυτό που επιθυμούσαν και πάλι ξέχασαν γιατί μπήκε στη μέση ο άπληστος νους που δεν χορταίνει με τίποτα μέσα από τον αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό, την σύγκριση, την αχαριστία και την αγνωμοσύνη και αντί να χαίρονται με αυτά που έχουν, λυπούνται, κακίζουν και μιζεριάζουν με αυτά που έχουν αποκτήσει οι άλλοι και ας μην ήταν δικός τους στόχος και όνειρο.

Έτσι ξεχνούν όχι μόνο το παρελθόν αλλά και το μέλλον που είναι αβέβαιο και ότι είμαστε κοινοί θνητοί και όχι αθάνατοι (όχι να μην έχουμε στόχους και όνειρα) αλλά να είμαστε συνετοί και δίκαιοι γιατί ο θάνατος παραμονεύει για όλους ανά πάσα ώρα και στιγμή. Μόνο στις κηδείες αγαπημένων προσώπων συνειδητοποιούμε και λέμε δεν είμαστε τίποτα, μόνο εκεί πάνω στον πόνο ξεστομίζουμε σοφές κουβέντες ότι μόνο η κακία μένει τίποτα άλλο , γιατί μόνο στο βουβό και βαθύ πόνο κρύβεται η συμπόνοια, εκεί συνειδητοποιείς το μεγαλείο της ζωής και μετά πάλι απών σαν συνείδηση. Μόνο ένας σοφός βασιλιάς στην αρχαιότητα είχε διατάξει έναν στην αυλή του να του υπενθυμίζει κάθε πρωί ότι είναι κοινός θνητός, για να είναι προσγειωμένος, συνετός και δίκαιος, εμείς το θυμόμαστε στις …….κηδείες .


Αφού ξεχνάμε το παρελθόν, πόσο μάλλον το παρών, τον εαυτό μας τον ίδιο που ποτέ δεν προσπαθήσαμε να ερευνήσουμε και να γνωρίσουμε, μόνο τα ρητά των αρχαίων προγόνων μας θυμόμαστε ΄΄γνώθι σ’ αυτόν΄΄και όλοι πιστεύουμε ότι τον γνωρίζουμε . Μόνο ο Σωκράτης έλεγε ΄εν οίδα ότι ουδέν οίδα΄΄δηλαδή ένα ξέρω ότι δεν ξέρω τίποτα και δεν είναι ότι δεν ήξερε τίποτα, γιατί ασχολούνταν με την φιλοσοφία και είχε πολλές γνώσεις, αλλά όταν γνώρισε και κάτι ανώτερο από τις στεγνές και δανεικές γνώσεις των βιβλίων, μέσα από τον αυτοέλεγχο και την παρατήρηση του εσωτερικού του κόσμου, βίωσε κάτι πρωτόγνωρο πέρα από γνώσεις, τη γνώση, που μέσα της περικλείει την σοφία και όταν μια φορά τον σατύριζε ο Αριστοφάνης σ ένα θεατρικό έργο οι ”Νεφέλες” (τον είχε να αιωρείται στα σύννεφα) ότι δηλαδή ασχολείται με τα μεταφυσικά και πετάει στα σύννεφα, δηλαδή αυτό που λέμε σήμερα λαϊκά: αυτός είναι στην κοσμάρα του ή έχει ξεφύγει, λάλησε, τρελάθηκε, τα έχει χαμένα….Aυτός όχι μόνο δεν μίλησε αλλά παρακολουθούσε την θεατρική σάτιρα όρθιος καθ’ όλη την διάρκεια της παράστασης στωικά και όταν τέλειωσε γύρισε σε όλους και τους είπε:  ”εγώ είμαι αυτός” και γελούσε όπως και το πλήθος που ψοφάει για γελοιότητες αλλά πάντα για τους άλλους, όχι όμως με τον εαυτό τους και μετά τους έκοψε απότομα το γέλιο όταν τους ρώτησε: ποιοι από εσάς εδώ μέσα είναι χαλκουργοί και σήκωσαν το χέρι όσοι ήταν, το ίδιο έγινε όταν τους ρώτησε ξυλουργοί, ποιητές, κωπηλάτες κ.λ.π. στο τέλος τους σόκαρε όταν τους ρώτησε: κουτσομπόληδες, ψεύτες, κακοήθεις, δειλοί, θρασείς και άλλα ανθρώπινα πάθη;


Δεν σήκωσε κανείς το χέρι του, είμαι σίγουρος σαν να ήμουν εκεί (γιατί αυτό δεν το αναφέρει η ιστορία) σαν ανώτερος άνθρωπος λόγω σοφίας και γνωρίζοντας τα ανθρώπινα πάθη, θα τους καληνύχτισε και θα τους είπε φυσικά και όνειρα γλυκά για την αυτογνωσία που δεν είχαν, δηλαδή την άγνοιά τους , μην τους είπε κιόλας ΄΄αν και ξυπνητοί ονειρεύεστε΄΄ μέσα στη λήθη της άγνοιάς σας ηλίθιοι-βλάκες εσείς και ο Λαζόπουλός σας που γελάτε κιόλας, λούτα (αυτά θα τα είπε από μέσα του όπως είπαμε και πιο πάνω λόγο ανωτερότητας) αλλιώς θα τα ανέφερε η ιστορία.


Τι νομίζετε ότι τότε δεν υπήρχαν βλάκες, μόνο σήμερα ξεφύτρωσαν;


Αν τότε τον αναγνώριζαν σαν σοφό όπως τον αναγνωρίζει σήμερα όλη η ανθρωπότητα και το έχουμε και εμείς οι νεοέλληνες καμάρι, θα τον δηλητηριάζανε ή θα τον σατύριζαν και θα τον χλεύαζαν; Τότε που η δημοκρατία ήταν στο ζενίθ της, ξέρετε τι τους έλεγε; Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως για την διακυβέρνηση μιας πολεμικής τριήρους, στο τιμόνι βάζουν τον πιο έμπειρο και άξιο και για την διακυβέρνηση της πόλης στο τιμόνι…….ζητάνε ψήφους (από τον Σταύρο στα Σαρδίνινα) περίπου κάτι τέτοιο θα τους έλεγε τότε και τον δηλητηρίασαν , κρίμα γιατί αν ζούσε σήμερα που έχει καταργηθεί η θανατική ποινή και η δημοκρατία (βελτιώθηκε) ,τσαμπουνάς ότι θες και δεν σε πειράζει κανένας!!!!! Έτσι θα την γλίτωνε, το πολύ πολύ θα λέγανε τρελός είναι, ας λέει ότι να΄ ναι, ΄΄ στου κουφού την πόρτα όσο θέλεις βρόντα΄.


Εγώ ακόμη δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται, ένας σοβαρός πολιτικός , Κύριος με Κ κεφαλαίο στην εποχή μας με παιδεία, ήθος, σύνεση, ευγλωττία και τιμιότητα, ο αείμνηστος Κωστής Στεφανόπουλος, δεν τον ψήφισαν ούτε για βουλευτή στην Πάτρα οι συμπατριώτες του, ούτε και το κόμμα του για αρχηγό και η βουλή παμψηφεί για πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας, δηλαδή όλοι οι εκπρόσωποι των Ελλήνων του έδωσαν το ανώτατο τίτλο του κράτους.


Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος αυτή την απορία γιατί έχω μπερδευτεί, γιατί απ΄ όσο ξέρω, ορίζουν την Δημοκρατία ως
κυβέρνηση του λαού, για το λαό, από το λαό και εγώ βλέπω όπως και εσείς ότι δεν είναι ούτε από το λαό, ούτε του λαού, ούτε για τον λαό.
Είναι για πάρτι τους και τους νοιάζει μόνο η εξουσία και όχι ο λαός και αυτοί έχουν την πειθώ να μας παραμυθιάζουν, ότι γίνετε γίνετε για το καλό μας και εμείς τους πιστεύουμε, γιατί χρόνια πάμπολλα τώρα, μας εκπαιδεύουν να πιστεύουμε σε εθνοσωτήρες και όχι στον εαυτό μας.


Καλή λοιπόν η σάτυρα του Αριστοφάνη αλλά καλύτερη η αυτοέρευνα του Σωκράτη.


Ο Αριστοφάνης ασχολούνταν με τους άλλους αλλά ξέχασε να ασχοληθεί με τον εαυτό του γιατί το μυαλό του ήταν στραμμένο προς τα έξω, ενώ ο Σωκράτης το γύρισε προς τα μέσα και ερεύνησε και ασχολήθηκε με τον εαυτό του αναζητώντας από τις αφορμές να φτάσει στην αιτία. Έψαχνε να βρεί από που πηγάζει η αιτία π.χ. του θυμού, της εξάρτησης, των παθών και των υπόλοιπων μορφών συμπεριφοράς και αντιδράσεως τόσο του ίδιου όσο και των άλλων. Δεν ασχολούνταν και δεν εστίασε στις αφορμές γιατί αυτές έχουν να κάνουν με γεγονότα και κουτσομπολιά, έχουν να κάνουν με τους άλλους ενώ η αιτία βρίσκεται μέσα μας, αυτήν έψαχνε να εντοπίσει και όχι να ασχολείται με τους άλλους (αυτό το έκανε μετά σαν τεστ για να δει τις αντιδράσεις των συμπολιτών του
με την μέθοδο της εκμαιεύσεως ) γιατί όλοι πιστεύουν ότι η αιτία της δυστυχίας μας είναι πάντα οι άλλοι, ενώ της ευτυχίας μας, εμείς δηλαδή το εγώ μας.


Γι’ αυτό λένε ότι οι σπουδαίοι ασχολούνται με τον εαυτό τους και με ιδέες, οι μέτριοι με γεγονότα και οι υπόλοιποι με το τι κάνει ο ένας και ο άλλος. Εμμέσως πλην σαφώς αυτό έκανε ,πιστεύω, ο Σωκράτης στο θέατρο όταν τους απηύθυνε αυτές τις ερωτήσεις να δει τι πιστεύει ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του και συνήθως όλοι πιστεύουν ότι είναι σπουδαίοι!…(αυτό θα πει αυτογνωσία).


Τα μεταφυσικά που τα ονόμαζε έτσι ο Αριστοτέλης ήταν πέρα από αυτά που βλέπουμε με τα αισθητήρια όργανά μας, σαν να λέμε σήμερα τα πνευματικά που ασχολείται η θρησκεία και τώρα τελευταία η σύγχρονη ψυχολογία με τον εσωτερικό κόσμο του ανθρώπου(το συνειδητό, το υποσυνείδητο και το συλλογικό
ασυνείδητο) και τώρα η επιστήμη με τα σύγχρονα μέσα (βλέπε  πειράματα του CERN)που ψάχνουν άκουσον άκουσον (το σωματίδιο του Θεού) στο πειραματικό εργαστήριό τους!….. ξέχασαν όμως τον Ηράκλειτο που είπε: ΄Ό Θεός ξέρει να κρύβεται καλά΄΄ και ξέρετε που κρύβεται; Μέσα στην καρδιά μας, αυτό που είπε ο Ματθαίος΄΄οι καθαροί την καρδία τον Θεό όψοντε΄΄αλλά για να τον αισθανθείς πρέπει να καθαρίσεις την βρωμιά μέσα σου που είναι όσοι ΄οι κόπροι του Αυγεία΄ αυτή την βρωμιά έχουν συνηθίσει οι βρώμικοι και όταν πλησιάζει κοντά τους το καθαρό νιώθουν ναυτία και αναγούλα όπως ο διάολος στο λιβάνι και γι’ αυτό δηλητηρίασαν τον Σωκράτη και μετά σταύρωσαν τον Χριστό, όχι μόνο δεν μπορούσαν να τους ακούσουν αλλά ούτε και να τους βλέπουν!!!! Αυτοί δεν ήταν καθρέφτες……ήταν μεγεθυντικά κάτοπτρα και έπρεπε να τα
σπάσουν ….το γρηγορότερο δυνατόν.


Τώρα λοιπόν Πανούλια μου, πως να μην θυμάμαι με ευγνωμοσύνη και νοσταλγία τον ενθουσιασμό, τον θαυμασμό, τον αυθορμητισμό και την υπερηφάνεια των απλών συμπατριωτών μου και πως να ξεχάσω την συμπεριφορά από τους εκάστοτε αρμόδιους φορείς και άρχοντες τις Αμφιλοχίας και τις τοπικές εφημερίδες που πάντα ήμουν από τους πρώτους συνδρομητές για να μαθαίνω τα νέα του τόπου μου που δεν αισθάνθηκαν ποτέ έστω και σαν γεγονός αθλητικό να αναφέρουν το όνομά μου, πόσο μάλλον να βάλουν έστω μία φωτογραφία μικρή όσο της ταυτότητάς μου!


Ακόμη και ο Ριζοσπάστης μου αφιέρωσε συνέντευξη σχεδόν μισής σελίδας και τεράστια φωτογραφία από το Mr.Europe που δεν έχει ασχοληθεί ποτέ με το Β.Β. . Ο μόνος που με πρόβαλε είναι ο Κώστας Ζωγράφος το 2012 και με ρώτησε αν μπορεί να αναδημοσιεύσει μία πρόσφατη συνέντευξη μου στην Lifo που έδωσα στον καταξιωμένο δημοσιογράφο και κριτικό θεάτρου τον Χρήστο Παρίδη , πάντως τον ευχαριστώ από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου όχι μόνο για την χειρονομία του αλλά και για τα θερμά του λόγια που μου απεύθυνε ιδιαιτέρως, πραγματικά με συγκίνησαν.


Πως λοιπόν να ξεχάσω ότι από το 1976 ακόμη και σήμερα 2017 , έχουν περάσει από το ανώτερο πολιτικό αξίωμα της Αμφιλοχίας άρχοντες και αρχόντισσες όλων των πολιτικών αποχρώσεων και κομμάτων και κανείς τους ποτέ δεν αξιώθηκε να μου εκφράσει αυτοπροσώπως (αφού δεν θυμάμαι 40 χρόνια να έχω λείψει ούτε μία φορά από την Αμφιλοχία και σε όλες τις εκδηλώσεις, τα ήθη και τα έθιμα ήμουν παρών όχι για ψήφους και το θεαθήναι αλλά γιατί το αισθανόμουν μέσα από τα φυλλοκάρδια της ψυχής μου), ή έστω τηλεγραφικώς τότε ή τηλεφωνικώς ένα συγχαρητήρια που τιμάς την πόλη μας, που η πρώτη λέξη που ξεστόμιζα πάντα (σε όλα τα ιδιωτικά και κρατικά κανάλια της Ελληνικής τηλεόρασης που με έχουν προβάλει σχεδόν όλα ακόμη και σήμερα μου κάνουν αφιερώσεις μέχρι και ντοκυμαντέρ η Ε.Ρ.Τ.1 εν έτη 2017, όπως και σε όλες τις εφημερίδες όλων των πολητικών αποχρώσεων και σε όλα τα ψυχαγωγικά και ενημερωτικά περιοδικά), η πρώτη ήταν Αμφιλοχία, μετά πως λέγομαι και τέλος τι τίτλους έχω κερδίσει.


Ακόμα πως να ξεχάσω ότι λίγο πριν την έναρξη των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων το 2004 ενώ ήμουν στην Αμφιλοχία και συγκεκριμένα στην καφετέρια του Πριόβολου στην πλατεία μαζί με τον αείμνηστο Κωτσάρα Παπαλέξη και περνούσε από μπροστά μας η Ολυμπιακή Φλόγα και σηκώθηκα όρθιος και χειροκροτούσα και ένας εξέφρασε την απορία του (μάλλον επειδή βαριόταν να σηκωθεί όρθιος ή το πιθανότερο, δεν ήξερε τι συμβολίζει η φλόγα) και με ρώτησε : γιατί σηκώνεσαι όρθιος; Την βλέπουμε και καθιστοί!


Τους εξήγησα ότι σηκώνομαι από τιμή και σεβασμό πρώτα στον συμβολισμό της φλόγας “ στο Αρχαίο πνεύμα το αθάνατο του αγνού πατέρα του ωραίου, του μεγάλου και του αληθινού…..” και μετά σ΄αυτόν που την μεταφέρει, αν και ρώτησα ποιος είναι αυτός και οι περισσότεροι δεν ήξεραν. Αυτή περνούσε από μπροστά μας, άσχετα αν αυτός ή αυτοί που την μετέφεραν ήξεραν το βάρος και τον συμβολισμό ή αυτοί που την παραλαμβάνουν ή αυτοί που μαζεύτηκαν μετά στην κεντρική πλατεία για φωτογραφίες με τα κουστουμάκια τους και τα ταγιεράκια τους (εκεί που μετά από χρόνια τους γιουχάριζαν ακόμα και τα παιδάκια του δημοτικού για την πτώχευση της χώρας μας, ήμουν και εκεί παρών σε κατάθεση στεφάνου για την εκδήλωση της 25 ης Μαρτίου στο μνημείου του Αγνώστου στρατιώτη). (Θεατής του δράματος).


Εγώ αυτόν τον ύμνο του Κωστή Παλαμά και τον Όρκο του αθλητού, τον είχα απαγγείλει από το 1969 που ήμουν αθλητής και πρωταθλητής στίβου σε όλα τα αγωνίσματα στους σχολικούς αγώνες και οι κουστουμάτοι και οι ταγεράτες (σήμερα), σήκωναν και αυτοί το δεξί τους παιδικό, αθώο και αγνό χεράκι και επαναλάμβαναν τα λόγια του όρκου και του ύμνου.


Αυτά πως τα ξέχασαν τα αθώα χρόνια!…..


Επίσης ρώτησα σε ποιους δίνουν την Ολυμπιακή φλόγα για την μεταφορά της και ένας από την παρέα είπε: σε αυτούς που έχουν κάνει αίτηση στην Δημαρχία και πετάγεται ο Κωτσάρας και λέει (δεν ξέρω αν είχε ακούσει καλά την ερώτησή μου και την απορία μου), γιατί είπε με θυμό και αγανάκτηση , ποιος ο Σπύρος;


Αυτοί έπρεπε να του το προτείνουν και μάλιστα με αίτηση, γραπτώς και γυρίζει και μου λέει επί λέξη ΄ουδείς προφήτης στον τόπο του΄΄ και του είπα: εγώ Κωτσάρα μου δεν είμαι προφήτης, αθλητής ήμουν, μου λέει, ξέρεις πολύ καλά τι εννοώ και πετάγεται ένας άλλος για καλαμπούρι μάλλον και μου λέει: τα παράπονά σου στον Δήμαρχο και γελάσαμε.


Αλλά τους εξήγησα, τι σημαίνει αίτηση, τι απαίτηση και τι τιμή. Τους είπα συγκεκριμένα ότι αίτηση απ΄ότι ξέρω, γιατί έχω κάνει αρκετές στο δημόσιο και μάλιστα στο δημαρχείο (γιατί αν και έφυγα πολύ μικρός για Αθήνα, δεν πήρα ποτέ τα πολιτικά μου δικαιώματα από την Αμφιλοχία ) για πιστοποιητικό γεννήσεως κ.λ.π. που σημαίνει το να ζητά κανείς κάτι, δηλαδή παρακαλώ όπως….κ.λ.π.


Ενώ τιμή σημαίνει εκτίμηση, σεβασμός, αξιοπρέπεια, δηλαδή τιμάς π.χ. (έναν πολίτη αφού πρώτα έχεις εκτιμήσει το έργο του και το χαρακτήρα του, σε αυτό που έχει πετύχει στον τομέα του, πρώτα για τον εαυτό του και μετά για το κοινωνικό σύνολο) και θα μας τιμήσεις κι εσύ στην όποια εκδήλωση κι αν είναι αυτή να μοιραστείς την χαρά μας.


Πάντως εγώ σε όλες τις εκδηλώσεις που με έχουν προσκαλέσει, τους τιμούσα, είτε στο σύλλογο Αμφιλοχιωτών στην Αθήνα, είτε στον ετήσιο χορό με δωρεές κάθε χρόνο ελευθέρας στα γυμναστήριά μου (αν και ποτέ στα 35 χρόνια δεν έχω πάρει χρήματα από συμπατριώτη μου που έχει έρθει να γυμναστεί, είτε ο ίδιος είτε τα παιδιά του) είτε σε συγκεντρώσεις ομιλιών βουλευτών υπουργών, δημάρχων κ.λ.π. είτε σε θρησκευτικές εκδηλώσεις ανελλιπώς, προς τιμή του πολιούχου μας Αγίου Αθανασίου εδώ στην Αγία Παρασκευή Ν. Σμύρνης που χοροστατούσε ο αξιαγάπητος και αξιοσέβαστος πατέρας Ζώης, είτε οπουδήποτε με καλούσαν ή με χρειάστηκαν.


Πανταχού παρών, ενώ οι αρμόδιοι φορείς, πανταχού απόντες,… έστω αναφορά της εκεί παρουσίας μου.


Τι φοβόντουσαν μην τους κλέψω την δόξα;


Αφού ούτως ή άλλως, την έκλεβε μόνο και μόνο η εκεί παρουσία μου εξωτερικώς και ο τρόπος συμπεριφοράς μου προς όλους, μηδενός εξαιρουμένου.


Αλλά ο κ. Καρούσος είπε τώρα τελευταία και συγκεκριμένα το Πάσχα που μας πέρασε, όταν σε μια παρέα μετά τον επιτάφιο με ρώτησε: τι γίνεται με την συνέντευξη, την τελειώνεις; Και μία φίλη, η Ρούλα, ρώτησε για ποιο συγκεκριμένο θέμα και αναφέραμε το θέμα ότι στα 40 χρόνια προσφορά μου στον αθλητισμό και με τις
Ελληνικές, Βαλκανικές, Μεσογειακές, Πανευρωπαϊκές και παγκόσμιες νίκες μου, δεν με έχει προβάλει ή αναφέρει έστω σαν γεγονός ποτέ ο τοπικός τύπος, όσος έχει εκδοθεί έως σήμερα, και ούτε οι αρμόδιοι φορείς, και εξέφρασε την απορία της μαζί με τον άνδρα της, όντως έτσι είναι !!!


Μάλλον εκείνη την στιγμή το συνειδητοποίησαν κι αυτοί όπως θα το συνειδητοποιήσουν και άλλοι μετά την συνέντευξη. Πάντως ο άνδρας της ο Χρήστος, με ”καθησύχασε” ότι θα το αναφέρει και θα με προβάλλουν, λες και έχω ανάγκη προβολής!… τους είπα: άργησαν πολλά χρόνια, τώρα γέρασα δεν είμαι περιζήτητος πλέον γαμπρός, γιατί μάλλον μπέρδεψαν τον αθλητισμό με τα καλλιστεία ανδρών και γυναικών και γελάσαμε και πετάγεται ο Καρούσος και τους είπε: Θα σας πω εγώ τον λόγο και τους έδωσε την κατάλληλη απάντηση (πρώτη φορά που δεν το πήρε για καλαμπούρι ή ψυχαγωγία γιατί του είχα διαβάσει αποσπάσματα αν λέω ψέματα ή όχι στα γραφόμενά μου και μου είπε όχι, σε τίποτα) τους είπε λοιπόν ότι για να παρουσιάσεις κάποιον ή να τον τιμήσεις πρέπει πρώτα να εμπλέξεις και το εγκώμιό του!!!


Μάλλον τους έπεφτε πολύ βαρύ για τον ψευτοεγωισμό τους και την ιδέα που έχουν για τον εαυτό τους (αυτό το είπα εγώ για ολοκλήρωση και κλείσιμο της πρότασης) γιατί ο Καρούσος είναι διπλωμάτης και θέλει να τα έχει καλά με όλους, λες και εγώ έχω πιάσει ποτέ εχθροπάθεια με κάποιον, απλά απαντάω με ειλικρίνεια στις ερωτήσεις που μου απευθύνουν. Αφού μου είπε: άμα τα διαβάσουν αυτά δεν θα πάρεις ούτε 5 ψήφους, λες και έχω βάλει ποτέ υποψηφιότητα και τον ρώτησα εσύ θα με ψήφιζες; Μου απάντησε θετικά, του λέω αυτό μου φτάνει, μην μου τα μπατάρεις μετά, θα σε έχω για μάρτυρα, αφού αλήθειες λέω τι έχεις να φοβάσαι; Μην μας πάνε στα δικαστήρια, ή μην έλθουν οι κάμερες της τηλεόρασης και ειδικά ο φίλος μου ο Μάκης Τριανταφυλλόπουλος!


Άσε τον φωνάζουν μόνοι τους και βγάζουν τα άπλυτά τους στην φόρα! όπως συνήθως κάνουν και οι κυβερνήσεις όταν η μία διαδέχεται την άλλη, αλλά ποτέ δεν βρίσκεται ο καταχραστής….


Πάντως για εμένα προσωπικά ο Μάκης έχει ιδίαν γνώμη, με σέβεται, με εκτιμά και με θαυμάζει τόσο για τις αθλητικές μου επιδόσεις όσο και για το ήθος μου, που δεν έχω δώσει τόσα χρόνια δικαιώματα πουθενά.


Θα μπορούσα να την δώσω στον ίδιο αυτή την εξομολόγηση-συνέντευξη στο zougla.gr που έχει πανελλαδική απήχηση και είναι το πρώτο στον ηλεκτρονικό τύπο, αλλά επειδή αυτά τα νέα παιδιά και πατριωτάκια, που δεν με είχαν δει ποτέ τους τετ α τετ που λέμε, προθυμοποιήθηκαν με σεβασμό και θαυμασμό να μου προτείνουν και να με παρουσιάσουν κάνοντάς μου αυτές τις ερωτήσεις για να μάθουν περισσότερα για μένα και με την ευκαιρία, να σας φρεσκάρω κι εσάς(όχι των συμπολιτών) την επιλεκτική μνήμη και την αμνησία σας.


Γιατί οι συμπολίτες μου και οι πατριώτες μου το δείχνουν αυτό εμπράκτως εδώ και χρόνια.


Πάντως στον φίλο μου και γιο του Μάκη, Κωνσταντίνο που του υποσχέθηκα μία συνέντευξη θα του την δώσω, γιατί ο Κωνσταντίνος είναι δημοσιογραφικό δαιμόνιο σαν τον πατέρα του και θα ξεδιπλώσει κ αυτός κρυφές πτυχές του χαρακτήρα μου.


Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν οι κατάλληλες λέξεις για να τις εκφράσω γιατί φοβάμαι μήπως με παρεξηγήσουν για παραπονιάρη, γιατί και αυτή η λέξη είναι σύνθετη από το παρά και τον πόνο και εγώ ουδέποτε αισθάνθηκα πόνο , πόσο μάλλον παράπονο, γιατί αν πω εγώ ότι έχω παράπονο από την ζωή, θα φανώ αχάριστος και αγνώμων πρώτα απέναντι στον εαυτό μου, μετά στους συνανθρώπους και πάνω από όλα στο θεό(απλά εκφράζω την απορία μου και οι άνθρωποι συνήθως μπερδεύουν το παράπονο με την απορία) γιατί καταξιώθηκα όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα αλλά παγκοσμίος και με τίμησαν επιφανείς και καταξιωμένοι άνθρωποι με υψηλό βεληνεκές κύρους, αξιοπρέπειας, ήθος, σεβασμού με τίτλους και περγαμηνές που ζηλεύει και θαυμάζει συγχρόνος ο κάθε κοινός  θνητός.


Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω: Arnold Schwarzenegger, Reg Park, Ben Weirder παγκόσμιος πρόεδρος της ομοσπονδίας Βοdybuilding που ανέδειξε τον Αrnold, τον Steve Reeves και τον Reg Park μετέπειτα αστέρες του Χόλιγουντ και τόσοι άλλοι Έλληνες και ξένοι υπεραθλητές, Ολυμπιονίκες, Καλλιτέχνες, Ηθοποιοί κ.λ.π. που σε όλες τις εκδηλώσεις τους με τιμούσαν και με τιμούν για την προσφορά μου στον αθλητισμό και πάνω από όλα για την διαχρονικότητά μου, που είμαι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση όχι μόνο για τους νέους αλλά και για όλες τις ηλικίες.


Μία λέξη μου έρχεται κατάλληλη μόνο, Ντροπή και πάλι ντροπή και πιστέψτε με δεν είναι βρισιά ούτε απαξίωση, αλλά άμα την συνειδητοποιήσεις την έννοια της ντροπής, γίνεσαι ενάρετος, έψαξα στο λεξικό και βρήκα την ερμηνεία της και αναφέρει την ντροπή σαν ‘’αρνητικό συναίσθημα ενοχής που νιώθει κάποιος όταν συνειδητοποιήσει ότι έφταιξε σε κάτι’’ λέει “όταν” και πλησιάζει πάρα πολύ, γιατί και εγώ το αισθανόμουν αυτό το συναίσθημα της ενοχής και κάτι μέσα μου έτρεμε, ήταν το καμπανάκι της συνείδησης για κάποια αδικία που έπραξα ή ξεστόμισα εις βάρος συνανθρώπου μου άγνωστου ή γνωστού, πάνω στο θυμό μου, την οργή μου και τον
παροξυσμό, όταν χανόταν η λογική και το συναίσθημα μαζί, χανόταν και η συνείδηση.


Oταν όμως ισορροπούσα προσπαθούσα να επανορθώσω με πράξη και όχι ένα απλό νοητικό συγνώμη για την
εικόνα μου, αλλά για να ξαλαφρώσει η ψυχή μου από τις τύψεις και τις ενοχές. Γι ‘αυτό σε όσες συνεντεύξεις έχω δώσει και γραπτώς σε περιοδικά και προφορικώς στην τηλεόραση, όταν με ρωτούσαν αν έχω μετανιώσει για κάτι στην ζωή μου, απαντούσα όχι κονσέρβα όπως σχεδόν όλοι ΄΄δεν μετανιώνω για ότι έχω κάνει στη ζωή μου΄΄, γιατί υποτίθεται ότι οι άνθρωποι μαθαίνουν από τα λάθη τους.


Πως όμως να εξιλεωθείς και να μην το ξανακάνεις αν δεν μετανοήσεις και δεν επανορθώσεις το λάθος; Με εκλογικεύσεις και λογοπαίγνια, όπως από τον μεγάλο συνθέτη, στιχουργό και ποιητή Άκη Πάνου που σκότωσε τον μέλλοντα γαμπρό του και καταδικάστηκε ισόβια.


Λίγο πριν πεθάνει στην φυλακή τον ρώτησαν αν έχει μετανοήσει γι’ αυτήν την πράξη του, ξέρετε τι απάντηση έδωσε; ποτέ δεν μετανόησα γιατί ποτέ δεν το εννόησα και αλήθεια είπε χωρίς να καταλάβει τι είπε. Πως να κατανοήσεις αν πρώτα δεν συνειδητοποιήσεις τι έχεις κάνει; εγώ όμως με παρρησία τους έλεγα ότι έχω μετανιώσει για πάρα πολλά πράγματα όταν μετανοούσα.


Δηλαδή μετά καταλάβαινα και συνειδητοποιούσα ότι αυτό που έκανα πάνω στην ασυνειδησία μου ήταν όχι μόνο λάθος και εγωιστικό αλλά και επιβλαβές πρώτα για τον εαυτό μου και μετά για τους άλλους και επειδή έχω μετανιώσει από την καρδιά μου θα προσπαθήσω να μην ξαναεπιτρέψω να θυμώσω και να οργιστώ γιατί η συνήθεια όπως λέει και το σοφό ρητό ΄΄έξις δευτέρα φύση΄΄δηλαδή η συνήθεια γίνεται σιγά- σιγά δεύτερη φύση μας και έτσι χάνουμε την πρώτη, αυτή της ηρεμίας, της γαλήνης και τις ξεγνοιασιάς που είχαμε πριν εθιστούμε από την δεύτερη την κάλπικη.


“Γι’ αυτό μακάριοι εκείνοι που κάνουν λάθη με το νου τους και μετανιώνουν με την καρδιά τους, όπως κι εκείνος που δεν αρνείται τα πάθη του μα τα ευγνωμονεί γιατί θα επιστρέψουν ως ευλογία σ αυτόν αν τα πολεμήσει και ακόμα πιο μακάριοι εκείνοι που αποζητούν την λύτρωση και όχι την επιβράβευση.”


Έτσι για μένα η λέξη ντροπή δεν είναι επικριτική αλλά ατομική συνείδηση όταν την κατανοήσεις και αυτή μετά σε οδηγεί στην συλλογική συνείδηση και στην διάκριση που είναι η αρετή των αρετών.


Εγώ ποτέ δεν διεκδίκησα θέσεις του δημοσίου(αν και είχα πάμπολλες προτάσεις και στην Αθήνα από κόμματα και στην Αμφιλοχία από κομματάρχες) ούτε ποτέ ήμουν κομματοποιημένος.


Εγώ αθλητής ήμουν και είμαι. Παλιά οι πόλεις γκρέμιζαν τα τοίχοι τους στους πρωταθλητές σε ένδειξη ευγνωμοσύνης και υπερηφάνειας που έχουν τέτοιους πολίτες.


Σήμερα επειδή δεν υπάρχουν τοίχοι εξωτερικά ας γκρεμίσουν τα εσωτερικά του εγωισμού, τις αλαζονείας και τις μεγαλοϊδέας που έχουν για τον εαυτό τους, αυτόν που δεν προσπάθησαν ποτέ να γνωρίσουν γιατί ξεχάστηκαν μόνο με τα έξω, με το φαίνεσθαι, την εικόνα και άφησαν το μέσα, την ψυχή τους, το Eίναι τους, το ραντάρ (μυαλό) όχι μόνο έξω αλλά και μέσα, αυτός είναι ο ρυθμός της ζωής, όπως η εισπνοή και η εκπνοή μέσα- έξω και τα κοινά έξω και τα κενά μέσα μας να τα γεμίζουμε με την προσφορά και την ανιδιοτέλεια . Δεν λέω να μην ασχολούνται οι άνθρωποι με τα έξω, τα κοινά, γιατί ζούμε στην κοινωνία και όλα χρειάζονται και είναι απαραίτητα για να υπάρχει εξωτερική ισορροπία και ειρήνη στον κόσμο.


Αλλά αν αυτή η ειρήνη δεν υπάρξει πρώτα μέσα μας και ειδικά στους Άρχειν, ο πόλεμος της επικράτησης, του ανταγωνισμού, του ελέγχου και τις επιβολής θα συνεχίζεται και έξω αν δεν σταματήσει ο πόλεμος μέσα μας και ο πόλεμος σταματάει με τον αυτοέλεγχο, την αυτοπειθαρχία και την αυτογνωσία. Προηγείται η αυτογνωσία της θεογνωσίας, πρώτα γνωρίζουμε τον εαυτό μας και μετά τον Θεό, πρώτα το κατώτερο και μετά το ανώτερο, πρώτα το ψέμα και μετά την αλήθεια.


Πρώτα καθαρίζουμε το ψέμα μέσα μας με την μετάνοια και την συγχώρεση και μετά κάνουμε μέσα μας χώρο καθαρό και μας επισκέπτεται η αλήθεια, γιατί στο βρώμικο πιθάρι όσο και καθαρό λάδι να βάλουμε
πάλι βρώμικο θα είναι.


Αυτό το Κύριε Ελέησον, Κύριε Ελέησον όχι στα λόγια αλλά στην πράξη. Ο Κύριος θα σε ελεήσει αλλά πρώτα κάνε και εσύ κάτι, αυτό που έλεγαν και οι αρχαίοι πρόγονοί μας ‘’Συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει ” θα βοηθήσει η Αθηνά αλλά ξύπνα και εσύ από τον λήθαργο και την αποβλακωμάρα των ακόρεστων επιθυμιών.


Οι ανάγκες ελάχιστες, οι επιθυμίες ακόρεστες κανείς δεν χόρτασε ούτε με το χρήμα, ούτε με την εξουσία.


Τα αξιώματα και τα πλούτη έρχονται και παρέρχονται. Αυτό που απομένει στο τέλος και θα θυμούνται οι συνάνθρωποί μας είναι η ανθρωπιά ή η γαϊδουριά και πιστέψτε με όπως και εσείς έχετε διαπιστώσει από πρώην μεγαλοϋπουργούς που μετά ιδιώτευσαν και δεν είχαν πλέον αξιώματα και δεν φέρθηκαν όπως είχαν υποσχεθεί
κάποτε που ζητούσαν την ψήφο από τους πατριώτες, τους φέρθηκαν με απαξίωση και περιφρόνηση ακόμη και αυτοί που τους είχαν διορίσει κάποτε και μετά λένε για να εφησυχάσουν την συνείδησή τους ότι ο λαός είναι αχάριστος. Όχι ο λαός δεν είναι αχάριστος. Μπορεί να μην έχουν την κατάλληλη στιγμή την κρίση να κρίνουν σωστά γιατί τους παρασύρουν τα μεγάλα και ωραία λόγια αλλά ευτυχώς το ένστικτό τους δουλεύει αλάνθαστα .


Ακόμα και ας μην ξεχνάνε ‘ φωνή λαού οργή θεού’. Αλλά σε πoιό λαό και ποιο θεό να πιστέψουν αυτοί; Αυτοί πίστεψαν μόνο στο εγώ τους που στο τέλος τους πρόδωσε όπως και όλους τους εγωπαθείς. Πέστε μου πιο πάθος δεν σε προδίδει και δεν σου τρώει την ζωή κάθε στιγμή, πόντο -πόντο, όπως το σαράκι το ξύλο.


Όσα γράφτηκαν πιο πάνω, βασίζονται σε αληθινά γεγονότα και καταστάσεις, με απόλυτη ειλικρίνεια και μαρτυρίες αυτόπτων μαρτύρων και με πολύ κατανόηση και συνείδηση των λεγομένων μου, με προσεκτικό γραπτό λόγο να μην θίξω ανθρώπους (γιατί από πίσω υπάρχουν οικογένειες και παιδιά) όσοι τυχόν καθρεφτιστούν και δουν τον χαρακτήρα τους (δεν λέω τον εαυτό τους γιατί αυτόν δεν τον έχουν γνωρίσει ποτέ πόσο μάλλον και να τον δουν, μόνο την φάτσα τους βλέπουν το πρωί στον καθρέφτη και τον θεωρούν εαυτό) τα παράπονά τους ας μην τα κάνουν που λέμε στον δήμαρχο αλλά εδώ μέσα γραπτώς και επωνύμως.


Στο γραπτό λόγο έχω πολύ επιείκεια, και αυτά που ανέφερα είναι πολύ light, στον προφορικό λόγο, θα είμαι πολύ αυστηρός και κυριολεκτικός.-


Εάν δε, ήταν πρώην δήμαρχοι, αντιδήμαρχοι, περιφερειάρχες, βουλευτές ή ακόμη και υπουργοί, ας απολογηθούν και ας τους κρίνει ο λαός.


Πάντως εγώ προσωπικά σε όσους είχα ζητήσει βοήθεια εδώ στην Αθήνα για πατριώτες, για θέμα μόνο υγείας και μάλιστα σοβαρότατων περιπτώσεων, με παρέπεμπαν στην γραμματέα τους, γιατί οι ίδιοι ήταν απασχολημένοι με πιο σοβαρά θέματα, πως θα φτιάξουν την κοινωνία και όχι να βοηθήσουν με τις γνωριμίες τους , που υποτίθεται ότι είχαν.


Πάντως εμένα, με εξυπηρετούσαν άνθρωποι στα νοσοκομεία ,απλοί, του μεροκάματου και του μόχθου, από τραυματιοφορείς μέχρι νοσοκόμοι, από θαυμασμό για τις αθλητικές μου επιτυχίες, με σύστηναν στην πηγή του προβλήματος και έτσι έφερα εις πέρας αυτό που άρμοζε να κάνω, πρώτα σαν άνθρωπος και μετά σαν πατριώτης.


Ενώ κάποιοι δεν πήραν ούτε τηλέφωνο να συλυπηθούν τις οικογένειές τους, γιατί σχεδόν όλοι αποδήμησαν εις Κύριον. Τώρα από τύψεις ή γαϊδουριά, δεν ξέρω τι από τα δύο συνέβαινε στο νοητικό τους κόσμο, γιατί ψυχικό κόσμο δεν είχαν, γιατί αν είχαν , θα έκαναν όπως λέει και ο λαός ένα ψυχικό και ας μην ήταν και ψηφοφόροι τους, που οι πιο πολλοί , επειδή ήξερα, ήταν και περίμεναν και βοήθεια.


Πάντως εγώ για να τους καθησυχάσω και να τους απαλύνω λίγο τον πόνο, να μην φύγουν με παράπονο, γιατί ο σωματικός τους πόνος τους έφτανε, να μην είχαν και ψυχικό, τους έλεγα τα κατά συνθήκη ψέματα, ότι καθάρισε (ο μεγάλος ) και ας καθάριζαν οι μικροί σε τίτλους, αλλά μεγάλοι σε καρδιά και ψυχή .


Όσο δε για την προσφορά μου στον αθλητισμό, εγώ αυτό το εισπράττω από την νέα γενιά που πιστεύω σε αυτή και σε βάθος χρόνου, όταν οι παλιοί αποσυρθούν και αναλάβουν νέα και ανοιχτά μυαλά, που δεν θα έχουν εμπάθεια, φθόνο και σύγκριση,(ή μπορεί και τίποτα από αυτά, αλλά μπορώ να πω την λέξη βλακεία) θα
τιμήσουν και θα εκτιμήσουν την προσφορά μου στον αθλητισμό (γιατί στο Bodybuilding είμαι ότι ο Σπύρος Λούης στον Μαραθώνιο, δηλαδή πρωτοπόρος )και ας μην είμαι εν ζωή.


Έτσι συνέβαινε και έτσι θα συμβαίνει πάντα, η ιστορία μας το έχει διδάξει άλλωστε και την ιστορία δεν την μαθαίνουμε μόνο για τις εξετάσεις στα σχολεία αλλά για διδαχή, να μην επαναλαμβάνονται τα
ίδια λάθη!!!!







Υ.Γ. : Όλα αυτά που ανέφερα στις ερωτήσεις σας, είναι όλα πέρα για πέρα αληθινά γεγονότα, που πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου αναφέρω σε γραπτό λόγο που μου συνέβησαν στην μέχρι τώρα πορεία της ζωής μου και είναι μόνο ένα σκιαγράφημα (δεν μπήκα σε λεπτομέρειες) αλλά όλα αυτά που μας συμβαίνουν, και τα όμορφα και τα άσχημα
και τα καλά και τα κακά και τα παραδεισένια που μας φαίνονται και τα δεχόμαστε ευχάριστα, αλλά και η κόλαση που μας επισκέπτεται και γκρινιάζουμε, όλα είναι ακριβοδίκαια και νομοτελειακά από την Θεία ανταποδοτική δικαιοσύνη που δεν αφήνει να διασαλευτεί ούτε κόκκος άμμου από την τεράστια έρημο. Τόσο δίκαια εστί αυτή η κρίση από τον δίκαιο κριτή.


Απλά , τότε που μου συνέβαιναν, τα έβλεπα όλα σαν άδικα απέναντί μου (και ήταν αν τα δεις σαν γεγονότα μόνο επιφανειακά και λογικά) . Αλλά κάτω από την επιφάνεια της θαλασσοδαρμένης ζωής μας, κρύβεται ο σιωπηλός και ατάραχος βυθός που φιλοξενεί όλα τα ναυάγια της ζωής. Γιατί η επιφάνεια της θάλασσας, πότε έχει μπουνάτσες και πότε τρικυμίες(ανάλογα τον αέρα και τους ανέμους, έτσι φυσάει και ο νους μας και μετά ξεφυσάει) γιατί πίσω από την λογική κρύβεται καλά και ύπουλα η εκλογίκευση και ακόμη πιο πίσω ο παραλογισμός και τίποτα από τα τρία δεν είναι συνείδηση εαυτού. Είναι ο νους με όλες του τις λειτουργικές ικανότητες, παραλείποντας το συναίσθημα και την συναίσθηση που και τα τρία σε ισορροπία ενεργοποιούν την
κατανόηση. Για να κατανοήσουμε, θέλει μεγάλη εκπαίδευση στο μακροβούτι και την ανάσα, για να τα δεις έστω και αλλοιωμένα από το χρόνο και να δεις ότι αυτό το ναυάγιο, είσαι εσύ ο ίδιος και κανένας άλλος και ας ήσουν κάποτε στην επιφάνεια πολεμική φρεγάτα.


Εγώ προσωπικά είδα μετά από πολλά χρόνια τον εαυτό μου σε άλλες πτυχές, πολύ καλά κρυμμένες και ευγνωμονώ όλους τους καθρέπτες που βρέθηκαν μπροστά μου. Ευτυχώς, πάνω στην οργή, το θυμό και
την ασυνειδησία, δεν έσπασα κανέναν και όποιον τώρα συναντώ, προσπαθώ να καθαρίσω και την ελάχιστη βρωμιά που έριξα κάποτε πάνω του.


Όλα αυτά που σας εξομολογήθηκα, προς γνώση και συμμόρφωση έστω των επιφανειακών και μόνο γεγονότων και καταστάσεων και μετά αποκαταστάσεων, για να λεγόμαστε έστω λογικά όντα, μέχρι να φτάσουμε να λεγόμαστε και συνειδησιακά μετά. Γιατί μέχρι στιγμής στην ανθρωπότητα στο σύνολό της, κυριαρχεί η τρέλα και ο παραλογισμός και οι λίγοι λογικοί και συνειδητοποιημένοι άνθρωποι, χάνονται ή εκτοπίζονται από τους ασυνείδητους και φοβισμένους που τον εσωτερικό τους πόλεμο τον εκδηλώνουν και τον διοχετεύουν έξω, παρασέρνοντας στο όνομα της ειρήνης και τις θρησκείας του καθενός και τους υπόλοιπους.


Ας μας φωτίσει ο ένας και μοναδικός Θεός που υπάρχει και η πλειοψηφία της ανθρωπότητας αναγνωρίζει και πιστεύει(άσχετα το όνομα που του προσδιορίζει) και ας σταματήσει πρώτα ο θρησκευτικός πόλεμος στο όνομα του Θεού και τις πίστης του καθενός, για να υπάρξει τουλάχιστον εξωτερική ειρήνη και να σταματήσουν οι σκοτωμοί αθώων συνανθρώπων μας και μετά έπεται ο εσωτερικός του καθενός με ατομική προσπάθεια.

*** Τέλος Συνέντευξης ***

----------


## Polyneikos

Φωτογραφίες από την *χθεσινή επίσκεψη του Stamatis Regenesis Team*, στο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου
Οι αθλητές στην τελική ευθεία , ελέγχουν την κατάστασή τους με την έμπειρη ματιά του Σπύρου

----------


## Polyneikos

Αναμνηστικές φωτογραφίες της βραδιάς

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΤΑ ΣΤΕΚΙΑ – ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΑΓΟΡΑΙΟΥ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΥ
*
*ΤΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ*

*Προβολή: Πέμπτη 9 Νοεμβρίου στις 20.00 απο την συχνότητα της ΕΡΤ2
*








> Την Κυριακή, 26 Μαρτίου 2017, στο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, η ΕΡΤ πραγματοποίησε γυρίσματα με θεματολογία τα στέκια της Αθήνας,ανάμεσα σε αυτά και τα γυμναστήρια.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 114374
> 
> Επιλέχθηκε  το γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου ως σημείο αναφοράς από τα παλαιότερα γυμναστήρια, το οποίο είναι ανοικτό από τον Δεκέμβριο του 1983 και διατηρείται εώς σήμερα στην αρχική του μορφή, με χειροποίητα μηχανήματα, τροχαλίες και μαντεμένιους δίσκους.
> Παρευρέθησαν για το αφιέρωμα μερικοί αθλητές από την πρώτη γενιά πρωταθλητών , οι οποίοι συμμετείχαν σε αγώνες από την παρθενογέννεση του Ελληνικού αγωνιστικού bodybuilding , την δεκαετία του 1966  και λίγο μεταγενέστεροι.
> 
> Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία διακρίνουμε τους :
> *Τάσος Μώρος , Λάμπης Αλβεκίου, Γιάννης Κούκος, Λευτέρης Χαλιός, Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας, Κώστας Μπουρνάζος , Άγγελος Πηττάς , Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος*
> ...

----------


## Polyneikos

Ολοκληρη η εκπομπή τα Στέκια , με θέμα το Γυμναστήριο, από το ψηφιακό αρχείο της ΕΡΤ

http://webtv.ert.gr/ert2/ta-stekia-e...a-neos-kyklos/


*09Νοε2017 – Τα στέκια (Νέος Κύκλος)*

Ιστορίες Αγοραίου Πολιτισμού
Σειρά ντοκιμαντέρ του Νίκου Τριανταφυλλίδη
*«Το Γυμναστήριο»*
Eπεισόδιο 4

«Το σώμα σου είναι ο ναός όπου η Φύση ζητά να τη λατρεύουν.»
Μαρκήσιος Ντε Σαντ (1740-1814), Γάλλος συγγραφέας

Το καλλίγραμμο σώμα: Η αποθέωση του ωραίου. Η ευρρωστία. Ο κώδικας της ύψιστης αισθητικής. Το όχημα του ερωτισμού.
Οι απανταχού αθλούμενοι όλων των εποχών λατρεύουν το καλλίγραμμο σώμα των αρχαίων γλυπτών, εξιδανικεύουν τους υπερήρωες των κόμικς και αποθεώνουν τους ογκώδεις πρωταγωνιστές της μεγάλης οθόνης που καταφέρνουν το άπιαστο και το θεωρητικά ασύλληπτο. Το γυμνασμένο σώμα τίθεται στο επίκεντρο της θέασης, ενώ η κατάκτησή του λαμβάνει τα χαρακτηριστικά ενός προσωπικού στοιχήματος που κερδίζεται με πόνο και ιδρώτα στους χώρους άθλησης.
Από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων οι χώροι αυτοί υπήρξαν κέντρα αυτό-διαμόρφωσης, προσωπικής εξέλιξης και ομαδικής επικοινωνίας. Από την αρένα, στο «σιδεράδικο» και από εκεί στα μαζικά και «εξειδικευμένα» κέντρα εκγύμνασης, τα γυμναστήρια όριζαν χώρους που εξέφραζαν όσο κανένας άλλος το ρεύμα, τις ανάγκες και τα πρότυπα της κάθε εποχής.
«Στο γυμναστήριο το άτομο επαναδιαπραγματεύεται και επανακαθορίζει την σχέση του με το σώμα του, τους γύρω του και την κοινωνία», αποτελώντας έναν απόλυτα αταξικό χώρο. Νέοι και ηλικιωμένοι, άνδρες και γυναίκες, νοικοκυρές και άνεργοι, φοιτητές, οικοδόμοι και γιατροί, μπράβοι και καθηγητές Πανεπιστημίων είναι όλοι ίσοι κάτω από την μπάρα!
Οι καθ’ όλα «ερωτογενείς» χώροι άθλησης, προάγουν την αλληλεγγύη, φέρνουν κοντά ετερόκλητους ανθρώπους και οικοδομούν σχέσεις ουσιαστικές δομημένες στον ιδρώτα, προσφέροντας στο άτομο μία μοναδική ευκαιρία: να υπερασπιστεί το κάλλος του.
Οι άνθρωποι των γυμναστηρίων μας ξεναγούν στους χώρους τους και μας αποκαλύπτουν μυστικά ευεξίας.

Στην εκπομπή μιλούν -με αλφαβητική σειρά- οι: Χαράλαμπος Αβελκίου (γυμναστής-φυσιοθεραπευτής), Μαρούσα Αληφραγκή (αστυνομικός), Κωνσταντίνος Ανανίδας (γλύπτης-ζωγράφος), Γιάννης Βασάλος (προπονητής σωματικής διάπλασης), Σπυρίδων Γερμενής (αθλητής της Σωματοδομικής και πρωταθλητής στη χειροπάλη), Αγγελική Δρακωνάκη (φοιτήτρια Αρχιτεκτονικής), Γιώργος Ιγγλέσης (αθλούμενος), Γιάννης Κούκος (bodybuilder), Νίκος Κρόμπας (οδοντίατρος), Δήμητρα Λασπιά (κοινωνιολόγος), Μαρούσω Μαριώνου (αθλούμενη), Άννα Μπακογεώργου (φοιτήτρια Φυσικής), Γιώργος Ίκαρος Μπαμπασάκης (συγγραφέας), Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας (πρώτος Μίστερ Ελλάς στην ιστορία του ελληνικού bodybuilding), Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος (πρωταθλητής bodybuilding), Αναστάσιος Μώρος (πρώην bodybuilder), Σβετλάνα Πανκράτοβα (προπονήτρια Ρυθμικής Γυμναστικής), Ηρώ Πάντου (αστυνομικός), Δημήτρης Παπαδόπουλος ( δημόσιες σχέσεις), Eλένη Πετρουλάκη (σύμβουλος άσκησης), Άγγελος Πηττάς (πρώην bodybuilder), Γιώργος Ραισάκης (αθλητής), Χριστίνα Ρετζιλά (καθηγήτρια Φυσικής Αγωγής), Mαρία Σερκιζή (νηπιαγωγός), Δημήτρης Σταματίου (καθηγητής Φυσικής Αγωγής ), Mάνος Στεφανίδης (αναπληρωτής καθηγητής ΕΚΠΑ), Ραφαέλα Φλεβάρη ( χημικός), Ελευθέριος Χαλιός (εκπαιδευτής).

*Έρευνα αρχειακού υλικού*: Χρυσηίδα Τριανταφύλλου, Λουίζα Σολομών- Πάντα
*Αρχισυνταξία*: Ηλιάνα Δανέζη
*Έρευνα-οργάνωση παραγωγής*: Χριστιάννα Φινέ
*Μουσική σήματος*: Blaine L. Reininger
Σχεδιασμός τίτλων αρχής: Κωνσταντίνα Στεφανοπούλου
Βοηθός διευθυντή φωτογραφίας-Β΄ κάμερα: Αλέξης Ιωσηφίδης
Β΄ κάμερα: Φίλιππος Ζαμίδης
Ηχοληψία-μιξάζ: Σπύρος Αραβοσιτάς
Διεύθυνση παραγωγής: Στέφανος Ελπιζιώτης
Μοντάζ: Χρήστος Γάκης
Διεύθυνση φωτογραφίας: Claudio Bolivar
Εκτέλεση παραγωγής: Μαρίνα Δανέζη για τη Laika Productions
Σενάριο-σκηνοθεσία: Μαρίνα Δανέζη

Παραγωγή: ΕΡΤ

*Κατηγορία:* ΤΑ ΣΤΕΚΙΑ
*Eτικέτες:* ΕΡΤ2, ΝΤΟΚΙΜΑΝΤΕΡ, ΝΤΟΚΙΜΑΝΤΕΡ-ΕΡΤ2, ΤΑ ΣΤΕΚΙΑ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολυ ωραία εκπομπή και νοσταλγική για μας τούς παλιότερους , αλλα και για τούς νεότερους που βλέπουν αυτούς τους παλιούς αθλητες να βρίσκονται ακόμη σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση και να είναι γεροί και για πολλα χρόνια ακόμη να αποτελούν ζωντανούς φάρους στο άθλημά μας και σημείο αναφορας όπως πάντα ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος και το γυμναστήριό του  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Ioannis Duff

> πολυ ωραία εκπομπή και νοσταλγική για μας τούς παλιότερους , αλλα και για τούς νεότερους που βλέπουν αυτούς τους παλιούς αθλητες να βρίσκονται ακόμη σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση και να είναι γεροί και για πολλα χρόνια ακόμη να αποτελούν ζωντανούς φάρους στο άθλημά μας και σημείο αναφορας όπως πάντα ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος και το γυμναστήριό του


Σαν νεος ομολογω οτι ο ρομαντισμος της εποχης με ενθουσιασε. Τα σωματα ηταν τοσο διαφορετικα εκεινη την εποχη. Ακομα και τα ρουχα αναδεικνυουν το σωμα διαφορετικα. Τα ψηλομεσα (εσωρουχα? δεν ξερω πως να τα πω) βγαζουν παραδοξως εναν ανδρισμο σε αντιθεση με τα μοντερνα στρινγκ του ββ. Αυτα σε συνδιασμο με τις ποζες vacuum ειναι ολα τα λεφτα. Πρεπει να ειναι οντως πολυ νοσταλγικα για καποιον που τα εζησε.

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ ωραία εκπομπή. Από τις λίγες φορές που πραγματικά προβλήθηκε θετικά ο χώρος του γυμναστηρίου και η προπόνηση με βάρη. 

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους όσους εμφανίστηκαν στην εκπομπή και στους συντελεστές  :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τελειο!!....Μας ταξιδεψε!  Αλλες εποχες...σημερα ο ρομαντισμος χαθηκε ,οπως σχεδον σε ολα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Πολύ ωραία εκπομπή. Από τις λίγες φορές που πραγματικά προβλήθηκε θετικά ο χώρος του γυμναστηρίου και η προπόνηση με βάρη. 
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους όσους εμφανίστηκαν στην εκπομπή και στους συντελεστές


Αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο ! η θετική εικόνα που βγάζει αυτη η εκπομπή που προβάλει μια πλευρα που χάθηκε αλλα ποτε δεν είναι αργα να επανέλθει , τότε που το ΒΒ ήταν σε πιο αγνή μορφή και ιδεολογική , δεν υπήρχε βέβαια ούτε η προβολή όπως τωρα με τα διάφορα διαδυκτιακά μέσα και βλέπουμε ξεκάθαρα την διαφορα στα σώματα των τότε με τούς τωρα αθλητες , όπως ακόμη και οι στυλιστικές επιλογές και τα μαγιό  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Σαν νεος ομολογω οτι ο ρομαντισμος της εποχης με ενθουσιασε. Τα σωματα ηταν τοσο διαφορετικα εκεινη την εποχη. Ακομα και τα ρουχα αναδεικνυουν το σωμα διαφορετικα. Τα ψηλομεσα (εσωρουχα? δεν ξερω πως να τα πω) βγαζουν παραδοξως εναν ανδρισμο σε αντιθεση με τα μοντερνα στρινγκ του ββ. Αυτα σε συνδιασμο με τις ποζες vacuum ειναι ολα τα λεφτα. Πρεπει να ειναι οντως πολυ νοσταλγικα για καποιον που τα εζησε.


+100 , αν ξεκιναγαμε με την καταργηση των στρινγκ (για να μην τα πω αλλιως :01. Mr. Green: ) εχουμε λες καμια ελπιδα; :01. Wink:

----------


## Ioannis Duff

> +100 , αν ξεκιναγαμε με την καταργηση των στρινγκ (για να μην τα πω αλλιως) εχουμε λες καμια ελπιδα;


χαχα δυσκολο να πω γιατι πλεον η χημεια εχει καταστρεψει αυτο που μαρεσει στο bbing του παρελθοντος, το κυνηγι ολο και περισσοτερης μαζας δεν ευνοει το αθλημα. Αν τα σωματα που κυριαρχουν στους αγωνες ηταν οσο αισθητικα ομορφα στον μεσο ανθρωπο οσο και παλια πιστευω πως θα βλεπαμε πολυ μεγαλυτερη απηχηση. Πλεον ο μεσος ανθρωπος τρομαζει, το δεος και ο θαυμασμος μετατρεπηκε σε απεχθεια και παραδειγμα προς αποφυγην. Τα ψηλομεσα μαγιο ομως ειναι καλη ιδεα οπως και να το κανουμε  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Χαχαα  ειπαμε για αρχη..

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

*ΤΟΤΕ 1992 και ΤΩΡΑ 2017,ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΘΡΥΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥ BODYBUILDING ΣΤΟΝ ΝΑΟ.

*

----------


## alsos



----------


## Polyneikos

*ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΠYΡΟΥ ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΥΚ - ΣΚΑΡΑΜΑΓΚΑ - 26 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ "ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΧΡΥΣΟ"*


ΧΘΕΣ ΜΕ ΠΡΩΤΟΒΟΥΛΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΟΝΙΜΟΥ ΣΗΜΑΙΟΦΟΡΟΥ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΗ ΣΤΑ ΟΥΚ *ΓΙΩΡΓΟΥ ΠΕΡΔΙΚΕΑ*, ΤΟΝ ΠΛΩΤΑΡΧΗ *ΚΩΝ/ΝΟ ΜΠΟΥΡΟ* Κ ΤΟΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ* ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟ ΓΑΒΡΙΕΛΑΤΟ* ΕΙΧΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΙΜΗ Κ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΥΡΕΘΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΤΗ ΑΠΟΝΟΜΗΣ ΠΤΥΧΙΩΝ Κ ΔΙΑΚΡΙΤΙΚΩΝ ΥΠΟΒΡΥΧΙΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΕΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ 188 ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ (ΔΥΚ) ΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΣΚΑΡΑΜΑΓΚΑ.
ΕΚΕΙ ΟΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟ ΤΟΥ 1992 ΓΥΡΙΖΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΚΗΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΡΓΟΥ* ‘’ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΧΡΥΣΟ ‘’* ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΣΚΗΝΟΘΕΤΗ *ΟΜΗΡΟ ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΑΔΗ.

*




ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΝΟΜΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΤΥΧΙΩΝ Κ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΚΡΙΤΙΚΑ ΑΠΕΔΩΣΕ Ο ΑΡΧΗΓΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟΛΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ *ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ* ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Κ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΥΠΟΒΡΥΧΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΕΑΣ.
ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΤΗ Κ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΔΕΙΞΗ ΤΩΝ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΩΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΙΣΙΝΑ Ο ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΠΕΡΔΙΚΕΑΣ Κ Ο ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΜΠΟΥΡΟΣ ΜΕ ΞΕΝΑΓΗΣΑΝ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΧΩΡΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΜΑΤΑ Κ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΥΓΚΙΝΗΣΗ Κ ΝΟΣΤΑΛΓΙΑ ΑΝΑΒΙΩΣΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΙΒΟΥ ΜΑΧΗΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΜΑΘΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ 117 ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟΥ Κ ΔΕΝ ΣAΣ ΚΡΥΒΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΟΥΝ ΤΟΤΕ ΟΧΙ ΟΤΙ ΓΥΡΙΖΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑΥΤΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΑ Κ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ. 
ΑΝΤΗΧΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΣΤ' ΑΥΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΠΙΤΑΚΤΙΚΑ Κ ΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΟΥ* ΣΤΕΛΙΟΥ ΡΟΪ́ΔΗ* ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΣΚΗΝΗ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΟΥΜΕ ( ΓΙΑΤΙ Η ΚΑΘΕ ΣΚΗΝΗ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΤΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΣΤΙΒΟ ΜΑΧΗΣ 5 ΦΟΡΕΣ) : ΕΔΩ ΔΕΝ ΓΥΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΕΡΓΟ ΠΕΡΝΑΜΕ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ....ΟΡΘΙΟΙ!!!!
ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΝΑΓΗΣΗ Ο ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ ΓΑΒΡΙΕΛΑΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΙΜΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΤΙΚΗ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΣΕ ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΤΑΙΝΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΔΥΚΝΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ Η ΘΡΥΛΙΚΗ ΜΥΚ. 
Η ΣΥΓΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ Η ΧΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΣΤΟ ΑΠΟΚΟΡΥΦΩΜΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ Κ ΑΔΕΛΦΟ* ΚΩΣΤΑ ΛΑΖΑΝΑ* ,35 ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ, ΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ 18 ΜΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΕΙΧΕ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΔΥΣΕΙΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ *ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΚΩΣΤΟΓΛΑΚΗ* ΠΟΥ ΓΥΜΝΑΖΟΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΜΑΖΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΤΑΚΤΗΣΩ ΤΙΤΛΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ Β. Β. 




ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΘΗΚΑ ΔΕΟΣ Κ ΘΑΥΜΑΣΜΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΣΥΣΤΗΣΕ ΣΤΟΝ Κ. ΣΤΑΥΡΟ ΜΙΧΑΙΛΙΔΗ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΥΣ ΒΑΤΡΑΧΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΡΙΝ 62 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΟ 1957 (ΧΡΟΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΓΕΝΝΗΣΗΣ ΜΟΥ) ΟΠΩΣ Κ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΡΧΗΓΟ ΣΤΟΛΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΝΑΥΑΡΧΟ ΙΩΑΝΝΗ ΠΑΥΛΟΠΟΥΛΟ Κ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΜΑΘΗΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΟ ΒΟΥΔΟΥΡΟΓΛΟΥ.

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΒΑΘΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΟΦΟΡΟ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΠΕΡΔΙΚΕΑ, ΤΟΝ ΠΛΩΤΑΡΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΒΟDYBUILDER ΚΩΣΤΑ ΜΠΟΥΡΑ Κ ΤΟΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟ ΓΑΒΡΙΕΛΑΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΤΙΜΗ Κ ΣΥΓΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΒΙΩΣΑ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ BODYBUILDING Κ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΒΑΛΑΝ ΤΟΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΥΤΙΜΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΘΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΑΙΝΙΑΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΡΜΗΤΙΚΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΝΔΟΞΗΣ Κ ΗΡΩΙΚΗΣ Μ. Υ. Κ.

*ΣΠΥΡΟΣ ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟΣ*

Κ. ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΙΛΙΔΗΣ
Κ. ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΛΑΖΑΝΑΣ
Κ. ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΑΡΧΗΓΟΣ ΣΤΟΛΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ
ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΟΣ



ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΜΠΟΥΡΟΣ (ΠΛΩΤΑΡΧΗΣ) - ΣΠΥΡΟΣ ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟΣ - ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ ΓΑΒΡΙΕΛΑΤΟΣ (ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ) - ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΠΕΡΔΙΚΕΑΣ (ΣΗΜΑΙΟΦΟΡΟΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΗΣ)

----------


## beefmeup

Φοβερη αναφορα, κ μπραβο στο Π.Ν. για την κινηση αυτη :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Aυτα είναι πολυ καλά που τα προβάλουμε για να μαθαίνουν και οι νεότεροι αυτα που ξέρουμε εμείς , ότι ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος ήταν ένα μεγάλο κεφάλαιο στο Ελληνικό ΒΒ , που το έκανε αναγνωρίσιμο στο ευρύτερο κοινό με θετικές εντυπώσεις όμως πάντα , σε όλους τούς τομείς !! όπως εδω τον βλέπουμε με αξιωματικούς του Πολεμικού μας Ναυτικού! :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> , ότι ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος ήταν ένα μεγάλο κεφάλαιο στο Ελληνικό ΒΒ , που το έκανε αναγνωρίσιμο στο ευρύτερο κοινό με θετικές εντυπώσεις όμως πάντα , σε όλους τούς τομείς !!


Αυτο  :03. Thumb up: ειναι το κυριοτερο κ ολο το ρεζουμε . 
ΣΤΙΒ ΡΙΒΣ   ο πρωτος που ενεπνευσε πολλους κ καταξιωσε το σιδερενιο αθλημα σε ολο τον κοσμο
ΑΡΝΟΛΝΤ ΣΒΑΡΤΣΕΝΕΓΚΕΡ ο πιο χαρισματικος κ αξεπεραστος ΒΒερ του κοσμου ,ασχετα με το που εχει κ που θα φτασει ακομα το "ανωτερο επιπεδο"
ΣΠΥΡΟΣ ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟΣ ...εξου κ  ''Αρνολντ της Ελλαδος'' , παντα Νο 1 στη συνειδηση ολων... σαν σωμα ,ηθος ,διαρκεια κ Προσωπικοτητα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια όμορφη βραδυά-τριπλή γιορτή η χθεσινή του Αγίου Σπυρίδωνος με οικοδεσπότη τον Σπύρο (Larger than life!) Μπουρνάζο , την Σπυριδούλα  και τον Στράτο Τζώρτζογλου που γιορτάζει επίσης σήμερα!
 Η γιορτή πλαισιώθηκε με πολύ καλή παρέα!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυχρονος ο Σπυρος.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Χρόνια Πολλά στον Σπύρο να έχει την υγεία του και ακομα περισσότερα ευτυχισμένα χρόνια στη ζωή του. 

Υ.Γ. Ο συνήθης ύποπτος με το γαλάζιο φούτερ στη μέση της φωτογραφίας ξαναχτύπησε  :01. Razz:   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύχρονος ο  Σπύρος αν και τα είπαμε λάιβ στο τηλέφωνο , επίσης και στη Σπυριδούλα να είναι πάντα γεροί και ευτυχισμένοι !! :08. Toast: 
Ωραία παρέα ,  ωραίες ζεστές και ανθρώπινες στιγμές και σύντομα να τα πούμε  απο κοντα με την νέα χρονιά  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Νέα επιχειρηματική κίνηση απο τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο και τον αδερφό του Πάνο, το κατάστημα με αθλητικά όργανα και συμπληρώματα διατροφής , το *Bournazos Stores, στην Κυψέλη, Κοδριγκτώνος 9!*
Εντός του Φεβρουαρίου, θα γίνουν και τα επίσημα εγκαίνια!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Καλό ξεκίνημα στη νέα εππαγελματικη δραστηριότητα και εύχομαι καλές δουλειές  :08. Toast:

----------


## beefmeup

Καλη αρχη κ καλες δουλειες! :05. Weights:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλές δουλειές εύχομαι και ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος και η ομάδα του είναι εγγύηση επιτυχίας και αξιοπιστίας  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καλη επιτυχια να εχουν ,συμφωνα με το βαρυ θρυλικο τους ονομα.

----------


## Muscleboss

Μου αρέσουν οι old school φωτογραφίες από κλασσικούς bodybuilders που έχουν ψηλά στους τοίχους. Μια διακόσμηση που συνηθιζόταν παλιότερα στα παραδοσιακά σιδεράδικα.

Καλές δουλειές  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Bourlokas george

Καλή επιτυχία εύχομαι,θα το επισκεφτώ  από κοντά, για να πάρω λίγο από την αύρα του χώρου και του κ.σπυρου.εμπειρια Ζωής κάθε συνάντηση μαζί του από καρδιάς εύχομαι τα καλύτερα.

----------


## psonara

καλη επιτυχια να ευχηθω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου στον σπουδαιο κ.Μπουρναζο οχι μονο για την ιδιοτητα του αθλητη αλλα και γιατι συζητωντας μαζι του καποιος καταλαβαινει ποσο σπανιος και σοφος ανθρωπος ειναι μεσα απο τα βιωματα του.παντα επιτυχιες απο καρδιας.
υ.γ κι εγω λατρευω τις παλιες φωτογραφιες :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

*
Σάββατο - 30 Μαρτίου τα επίσημα εγκαίνια του καταστήματος συμπληρωμάτων Bournazos Stores!
Ειδικός προσκεκλημένος θα είναι ο ΙFBB Pro Κevin Levrone  !*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Kαλό ξεκίνημα στη νέα του επαγγελματική δραστηριότητα

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bournazos Stores Opening - 30 Mαρτίου 2019
*

Μια πολύ ωραία βραδυά  στα εγκαίνια του καταστήματος των *Σπύρου* και *Πάνου Μπουρνάζου* με πάρα πολύ κόσμο που γέμισε ασφυκτικα το κατάστημα μέσα & έξω!
Ηθοποιοί, τραγουδιστές, πολιτικοί, πρωταθλητές και φίλοι του αθλήματος, ήρθαν να τιμήσουν την καινούργια επιχειρηματική κίνηση των αδερφών Μπουρνάζων!
Φυσικά όταν κατέφθασε και ο *Kevin Levrone*, έγινε το αδιαχώρητο, ο οποίος μίλησε με πάρα πολύ καλά λόγια για τον *Κώστα Σταμάτη* που τον προσκάλεσε στην Ελλάδα, αλλά και για τον σεβασμό που τρέφει στον* Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο* ως πρωτοπόρο αθλητή!

----------


## psonara

θρυλικα εγκαινια αφου πολλες ισχυρες παρουσιες του αθληματος εδωσαν το παρων.καλες δουλεις στον κ.Μπουρναζο.
ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ωραία εγκαίνια με εκλεκτούς παρεβρισκομένους , το ονομα Μπουρνάζος είναι σημείο αναφορας στο χώρο μας πολλα χρόνια και μια τετοια επιχειρηματική ενέργεια ήταν αναμενόμενη και ευχάριστη , απο ανθρώπους που αγαπανε αυτο που κάνουν και εμπνέουν και έχουν να προσφέρουν στον χώρο !
Καλές δουλείες και ανοδική πορεία εύχομαι !!
Και η ομάδα του Φόρουμ όπως πάντα κοντα σε τετοιες εκδηλώσεις  :08. Toast:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Χθες πέρασα από το κατάστημα και συνάντησα τους  Παναγιώτη και Σπύρο.
Είχα να πάω από τα εγκαίνια και τους ευχαριστώ γιατί με αντιμετώπισαν ως φίλο κι όχι ως πελάτη.
Το κατάστημα βγάζει old school ατμόσφαιρα και οι φωτογραφίες των golden era προκαλούν σεβασμό

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια γνωριμία που ξεκίνησε πριν από 42 χρόνια, μεταξύ του *Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου* και *Γιάννη Βασάλου*, όταν πρωτοβρέθηκαν το 1977 στο γυμναστήριο του Γιάννη Κωστογλάκη στην Αγησιλάου 28 στο κέντρο της Αθήνας (το 1978 μεταφέρθηκε στην οδό Ζήνωνος).
Ο Σπύρος είχε κάνει ήδη τον πρώτο του αγώνα το 1976 στην WABBA και εργαζόταν εκείνη την περίοδο ως υπεύθυνος στο γυμναστήριο του Κωστογλάκη ενώ ο Γιάννης ως έφηβος έκανε τα πρώτα του βήματα στο γυμναστήριο του Κωστογλάκη γνωρίζοντας το σιδερένιο άθλημα, έχοντας στην σκέψη του τον πρώτο του αγώνα.
Συνέπεσαν αγωνιστικά για πρώτη φορά το 1979, στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB το 1979 επί προεδρείας Σταύρου Τριανταφυλλίδη, όπου ο Γιάννης αγωνίστηκε στους Εφήβους σε μια κατηγορία 24  ατόμων ενώ ο Μπουρνάζος κατέκτησε την Βαρέων Βαρών και την κατηγορία Πρωταθλητών!
Στην πορεία των 5 δεκαετιών, διατηρείται αυτή η σχέση φιλίας και αλληλοεκτίμησης και όπως επισήμανε στο Bodybuilding.gr o Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, ο Γιάννης αγωνίζεται από τότε εως και σήμερα ανελλιπώς και είναι ο μόνος  αθλητής που αγωνίζεται από την δεκαετία του ΄70 με την μακροβιότερη αγωνιστική διάρκεια!
Λίγες ημέρες πριν το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα Masters της IFBB International που διαξάγεται στις 6-8 Δεκεμβρίου στην Tarragona , συναντήθηκαν στο γυμναστήριο και ο Σπύρος πιστοποίησε την πολύ καλή φόρμα του Γιάννη, ενθαρρύνοντάς τον για την επικείμενη συμμετοχή του!

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια όμορφη βραδιά στην ονομαστική γιορτή του Αγίου Σπυρίδωνος με οικοδεσπότη τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο που πλαισιώθηκε με καλούς φίλους , κάποιοι εκ των οποίων δεν χρειάζονται συστάσεις!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Χθες ήταν τα  γενέθλια του Σπύρου

----------


## Bourlokas george

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά με υγεία στον κ.μπουρναζο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πολύ όμορφες φωτο και με εκλεκτούς και διάσημους καλεσμένους , πάντα γερός και ευτυχισμένος ο Σπύρος να τον χαίρονται όλοι οι πολυάριθμοι φίλοι του και όσοι τον αγαπάμε !!Και ο Κώστας όπως πάντα με το έγκαιρο ρεπορτάζ του με τον φακό του ΒΒ.GR :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Φωτογραφία από Γαλλικό site από το Mr Ευρώπη το 1985!
Στην πάνω φωτογραφία διακρίνεται ο Μπουρνάζος, στην κάτω ο Διονύσης Βολικός.

----------


## Polyneikos

2 ωραίες φωτογραφίες, από αυτές που πλέον χαρακτηρίζονται vintage.

Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος - Γιάννης Γκίνης, 2 Έλληνες αθλητές - θρύλοι  της Ψηλής - Βαριάς κατηγορίας, με ξεχωριστή ιστορία, παρακολουθούν τον Eduardo Kawak να εκτελεί ένα σετ . Η φωτογραφία είναι σε γυμναστήριο της Ρόδου.



*
NABBA Mr Universe 1986*
Η Ελληνική αποστολή, με τους Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο και Φραγκίσκο Μπατή που αγωνίστηκαν, με τον Ηλία Παγιαννίδη και τον Κώστα Μπουρνάζο συνοδούς, μαζί με τον Σάμυ Ιωαννίδη,ο οποίος ήταν ήδη κάτοικος Αυστραλίας. Ο Σάμυ πήρε την χαμηλή κατηγορία και έχασε στον Γενικό Τίτλο από τον Charles Clairmonte.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μέσα από το άθλημα του Bodybuilding, έχουν δημιουργηθεί διαχρονικές φιλίες, με κοινή πορεία για αρκετά χρόνια μέσα στα γυμναστήρια, στους αγώνες, στις εκδηλώσεις..
Μια απο αυτές τις παρέες είναι του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, Ηλία Παγιαννίδη, Γιώργου Δαλιάνη και Νίκου Κρόμπα.

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος - Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης* 




















*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος - Γιώργος Δαλιάνης*






*Νίκος Κρόμπας
*




*Σε αγώνα - grand prix των Bodybuilding Club το 2013 , είχαν τιμηθεί.
*
Στην φωτογραφία από αριστέρα προς τα δεξιά:
Γιώργος Δαλιάνης - Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος - Κώστας Μπουρνάζος - Νίκος Κρόμπας - Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης

----------


## Dim0s



----------


## Polyneikos

1ο MR Βόρειος Ελλάς 1982 
(5 Δεκεμβρίου- Ράδιο Σίτυ Θεσσαλονίκη) 

Τo guest του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, 1η του εμφάνιση σε σκηνή μετά την στρατιωτική του θητεία το 1980-1981!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Tο ταλέντο του φαινόταν απο την αρχη , παρ όλο που δεν ήταν σε εντατικη προετοιμασία λόγω Στρατιωτικής θητείας , είχε μια φόρμα πολυ καλή και εντυπωσιακή για τα δεδομένα της εποχής και οχι μόνο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Χθεσινή προπόνηση στο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου. Η προπόνηση, όπως πάντα, έμπνευση!
 Στην παρέα και ο* Γιάννης Τσούνος* (141 κιλά ! ) και ο *Θύμιος*, κουμπάρος του Σπύρου.
Μεγάλη μας χαρά που συναντηθήκαμε με τον *Σταύρο Τριανταφυλλίδη*, πρόεδρο της ΙFBB το διάστημα 1976-1983 και εκδότη του Περιοδικού *Δυναμικά Σπορ*!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οταν ειχα πει καποτε οτι σαυτον το χωρο υπαρχει καποια "μαγικη" θετικη ενεργεια ...δε το ειπα τυχαια.
Πρωτη φορα λοιπον κανονικη προπονηση εκει ..κ μαλιστα τριπλετα :01. Wink:  με Σ.Μπουρναζο κ Polyneiko ...κ ενω δεν ημουν κ στους καλυτερους βιορυθμους μου τις 2 τελευταιες μερες , η ενεργοποιηση κ η αισθηση του σωματος μου , ηταν λες και ...κ γω δε ξερω τι :05. Weights:  :01. Wink: 
Το προσωνυμιο  " Ο Arlond της Ελλαδος" μονο τυχαια δε του εχει αποδοθει ,οχι μονο σαν σωματοδομη κ διακρισεων ,αλλα κυριως σαν Προσωπικοτητα Ηθους ,φιλοσοφημενης αποψης για τη ζωη κ παντα απο ψυχης να βοηθησει ανιδιοτελως οπου μπορει κ χρειαζεται.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ωραίες στιγμές παιδια με έμπνευση και πάντα τετοια και απο οτι βλέπω και φίλος μου ο Γιάννης τεράστιος όπως πάντα :08. Toast:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Αυτές είναι οι καλύτερες προπονήσεις, βέβαια όπως είπε και ο Χρήστος παίζει ρόλο η ενέργεια του χώρου και η αλήθεια είναι ότι εκεί υπάρχει 'κατι'  μαγικό.   :08. Toast:   :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Χθεσινή προπόνηση στο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου. Η προπόνηση, όπως πάντα, έμπνευση!
>  Στην παρέα και ο* Γιάννης Τσούνος* (141 κιλά ! ) και ο *Θύμιος*, κουμπάρος του Σπύρου.
> Μεγάλη μας χαρά που συναντηθήκαμε με τον *Σταύρο Τριανταφυλλίδη*, πρόεδρο της ΙFBB το διάστημα 1976-1983 και εκδότη του Περιοδικού *Δυναμικά Σπορ*!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 135019
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 135020
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 135021


"παλιακιά" παρέα  :01. Mr. Green: 

να στε καλά παιδιά!  :08. Toast: 

 Κώστα καμια συνέντευξη παίζει να πάρουμε στον κ. Τριανταφυλλίδη;

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Σημερινή

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μια φιλία 5 δεκαετιών: Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος - Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης!
*
Ο Ηλίας γνωρίστηκε με τον Σπύρο στο γυμναστήριο του Κωστογλάκη, τέλη της δεκαετίας του ΄70 και εκεί αντάλλαξαν για πρώτη φορά απόψεις για το άθλημα και την κατάσταση που επικρατούσε στις 2 μεγαλοπόλεις μιας και ο Ηλίας κατοικούσε στην Θεσσαλονίκη.
Στην πορεία ως αγωνιστικοί αθλητές ,  έχοντας την δίψα και το όραμα για το άθλημα που αγάπησαν και υπηρέτησαν, συναντήθηκαν αρκετές φορές στις διοργανώσεις είτε ως αγωνιζόμενοι είτε ως θεατές.
Χαρακτηριστικές φωτογραφίες από το *Mr Βόρειος Ελλάς στο Ράδιο Σίτυ το 1982* (το πρώτο του  θεσμού) όπου ο Ηλίας αγωνίστηκε στην Ψηλή κατηγορία ενώ ο Σπύρος μετά την στρατιωτική του θητεία την περίοδο 1980-1981, "τίναζε την σκουριά" από πάνω του φορώντας ξανά αγωνιστικό μαγιό, πραγματοποιώντας ένα guest posing.
Xαρακτηριστικές  φωτογραφίες επίσης από *παραλία της Θεσσαλονίκης το 1980*, με *Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο, Ηλία Παγιαννίδη, Δημήτρη Παπαντώνη, Παύλο Γεροθανάση και Μενέλαο Μπαϊμπούτη.*

Η φιλία του Σπύρου και του Ηλία "έδεσε" περισσότερο  όταν ξεκινάνε *το 1984* να πάνε στην Γερμανία στον φίλο τους *Νίκο Καρανικόλα*, ώστε ο Σπύρος να προετοιμαστεί για το *Παγκόσμιο της WABBA στην Ρώμη.* Ο Ηλίας επίσης σε φανταστική φόρμα, όπως μαρτυρούν οι φωτογραφίες (χαρακτηριστική εκείνη  με τα ραντάκια με  το λογότυπο Tifozi) , επιλέγει την ιδιότητα του συνοδοιπόρου σε αυτή την προετοιμασία αλλά οι φωτογραφίες τον δείχνουν εξαιρετικό.
*Την  επόμενη χρονιά, 1985, διοργανώνεται για πρώτη φορά το  Mr Οδύσσεια στην Θεσσαλονίκη στο Φιλίππειον*, αυτή την φορά ο Ηλίας σε   διοργανωτικό ρόλο, καθώς ήδη αρθρογραφεί στο SuperMan του διοργανωτή και δραστήριου *Χρήστου  Τσολάκη*, ενώ είναι ο εκφωνητής του αγώνα που συναντήθηκαν τα μεγαλύτερα ονόματα εκείνης της περιόδου. 
Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος , νικητής της Ψηλής κατηγορίας αλλά και Γενικός Νικητής!

Η πολυσχιδής προσωπικότητα του Ηλία, τον βρίσκει το 1986 να πραγματοποιεί ταξίδια και συναντήσεις με τα ανώτερα στελέχη της διεθνούς ΝABBA, ώστε να εκπροσωπήσει την ιστορική αυτή Ένωση στην Ελλάδα, ενώ παράλληλα πραγματοποιούνται και οι πρώτες οργανωμένες διεθνείς αποστολές σε αγώνες της NABBA με τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο, Φραγκίσκο Μπατή, Ανάργυρο Τσοπουρίδη, Γιώργο Γουλτίδη, Σάκη Τσιλιγκούδη.
Στην πορεία ο Ηλίας αποσύρεται από τα αγωνιστικά δρώμενα, δηλώνοντας απογοητευμένος, καθώς είχε διαφορετική οπτική για το άθλημα της σωματοδόμησης , παρατηρώντας τα δρώμενα και τις εξελίξεις.  Φυσικά η γνωριμία και η φιλία με τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο παρέμεινε απαράμιλλη αναπτύσσοντας οικογενειακές σχέσεις.

*40 χρόνια αργότερα, βρισκόμενοι πλέον στο 2021,* ταξιδεύοντας κάποιος στο ανατολικότερο σημείο της Κρήτης στην Κάτω Ζάκρο στο Λασίθι, θα έχει στο νού του να αναζητήσει τα ερείπια της αρχαίας Μινωικής πόλης και τις ωραίες παραλίες που διαθέτει η περιοχή.  Βλέποντας κάποια πέτρινα καταλύμματα πιθανόν να επιδιώξει να φιλοξενηθεί.
Αυτό όμως που σίγουρα δεν θα αντιληφθεί εξαρχής , είναι ότι σε έναν εσωτερικό χώρο που έχει διαμορφωθεί ένα ιδιωτικό γυμναστήριο - προσωπικής επιμέλειας του Ηλία Παγιαννίδη -  φιλοξενούνται στους τοίχους του στιγμές απο τις σημαντικότερες περιόδους της αναγέννησης του Ελληνικού αγωνιστικού bodybuilding. Όποια φωτογραφία κι αν  κοιτάξεις, κρύβει και παράλληλα αποκαλύπτει μια πολύ ωραία ιστορία.
Οι σύγχρονες φωτογραφίες του 2021 δείχνουν τον  Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο να   προπονείται με τον μικρότερο γιό του Ηλία, *Στρατή Παγιαννίδη*, συνδέοντας τον χωροχρόνο μιας ισχυρής φιλίας, με τον ιδανικότερο τρόπο : Mέσα στο γυμναστήριο !

*Γερμανία 1984 , προετοιμασία για το Mr Kosmos της WABBA στην Ρώμη*





*Γυμναστήριο BBC - Κορδελιό, στο γυμναστήριο του Παγιαννίδη με τον Al Disiena, ιδιοκτήτη 2 γυμναστηρίων στην Καλιφόρνια και guest poser στο Mr Βόρειος Ελλάς 1984*



*Τάσος Μώρος - Νίκος Καρανικόλας - Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος - Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης
*


*Mr Βόρειος Ελλάς 1982
*






*Γυμναστήριο BBC - Κορδελιό, στο γυμναστήριο του Παγιαννίδη, με τον Νίκο Κρόμπα* 


*
Παραλία Θεσσαλονίκης 1980 - Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης , Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος*



*
Παραλία Θεσσαλονίκης 1980 - Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος - Παύλος Γεροθανάσης - Δημήτρης Παπαντώνης - Μενέλαος Μπαϊμπούτης - Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης 

*

*Mr Οδύσσεια 1985*


*ΝΑΒΒΑ Μr Universe 1986 - Aγγλία*

*Φραγκίσκος Μπατής - Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης - Σάμυ Ιωαννίδης - Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος - Κώστας Μπουρνάζος*


*
1984 - Προετοιμασία για το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA Ρώμη
Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος - Νίκος Καρανικόλας - Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος - Στρατής Παγιαννίδης- Ιούλιος 2021
*

----------


## Polyneikos

Eνας παλαιός πρωταθλητής από την Κρήτη που αγωνίστηκε την δεκαετία του 1980 , ήταν ο *Γιαννης Μαρονικολάκης.*
Ηταν ο αθλητης που ειχε κερδίσει το πρώτο Mr Kρήτη που είχε διοργανωθεί, το 1982 και έκτοτε συμμετείχε σε  αγώνες Mr Eλλάς.
 Ο Γιάννης γυμναζόταν με βάρη από μικρός. Έκανε άρση βαρών σε μια εποχή όπου τα Χανιά έγραφαν ιστορία σε αυτό το άθλημα. Έχει  γυμναστήριο-Αθλητικό Σύλλογο από παλιά στην Kρήτη, το Άτλας, στα Χανιά.
Διατηρούσε φιλία με τον Σπύρο και τον Κώστα Μπουρνάζο, το διάστημα που βρισκόταν στην Αθήνα αλλά και όταν ο Κώστας έκανε την θητεία του στην Κρήτη.
Στην πορεία του χρόνου, οι επαφές παρέμειναν στενές, σε οικογενειακό κλίμα και τελικα η φιλική σχέση επιστεγάστηκε με κουμπαριά, καθώς ο Σπύρος πάντρεψε τον Γιάννη!

Η *Βάσια Μαρονικολάκη, κόρη του Γιάννη,* στα χνάρια του πατέρα της, ασχολείται με το Δυναμικό Τρίαθλο και έχει κερδίσει αρκετά μετάλλια και διακρίσεις!
Ακολουθούν φωτογραφίες από πρόσφατη επίσκεψη του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου στα Χανιά.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραίες φωτο και τον θυμάμαι τον Μαρονικολάκη τότε που έκανε πρωταθλητισμό και η κόρη στα χνάρια του μπαμπά της συνεχίζει τις επιτυχίες  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Oλη η Συνέντευξη του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου που δόθηκε  στο Amfilife.gr το 2017 :  Συμπτυγμένα και τα 11 μέρη ανέβηκε μετά από επεξεργασία στο Forum σε 269 σελίδες.
Αξίζει να διαβαστεί !


https://bodybuilding.gr/forum/Bournazos/Spyros_Bournazos_%ce%91mfilife.gr_2017.pdf

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος  σε πρόσφατη προπόνηση με τον *Στράτο Τζώρτζογλου* και τον *Κώστα Σιαφάκα.*
Ο Κώστας Σιαφάκας, αθλητής της  της ελευθέρας πάλης και του κατς,  φίλος,  συμπατριώτης του Σπύρου και παρτενέρ στην προπόνηση  από το 1976 μέχρι και το 1989 όπου έκανε τους τελευταίους του αγώνες ο Σπύρος !





*Κάμψεις Δικεφάλων με 100 κιλα!*

----------


## Polyneikos

Προπόνηση 13-10-2021, στο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, δοκιμάζoντας τα μπλουζάκια Bodybuilding σε συνθήκες έντασης  !
Winter is coming!

----------


## Polyneikos

*
**Η απονομή της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.  στον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο ανακοινώθηκε στην  επίσημη σελίδα της  IFBB International!*
*
*

----------


## Polyneikos

Το 2ημερο 30-31 Οκτωβρίου πραγματοποιήθηκε διεθνές τουρνουά πυγμαχίας στην Αμφιλοχία  με 170 Συλλόγους από Γερμανία Σουηδία και Κύπρο!
Έγινε απονομή τιμητικής πλακέτας στον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο από τον πρόεδρο της Πυγμαχίας Χάρη Μαριόλη και τον διοργανωτή και  προπονητή του Συλλόγου  της Αμφιλοχίας Παναγιώτης Τουμάζη
Μια ηθική επιβράβευση για τον Σπύρο που τιμήθηκε για πρώτη φορά στην γενέτειρά του πόλη, μετά από 40 χρόνια προσφοράς στον αθλητισμό, από τους αθλητικούς φορείς της πόλης (και όχι από τους πολιτικούς φορείς). Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης - Νίκος Κρόμπας - Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος 


1981-2021  Φωτογραφίες με απόσταση μόλις (!!) 40 χρόνια.
Η πρώτη φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη στην ταράτσα του Παγιαννίδη στην Θεσσαλονίκη, το 1981, την περίοδο που υπηρετούσε ο Σπύρος στα Γιαννιτσά.
Οι σύγχρονες είναι από πρόσφατή τους προπόνηση!

----------


## Polyneikos

*1989...*
Φωτογράφηση για την Ελληνική Έκδοση Muscle & Fitness 
H Μiss Young 1989 *Στέλλα Τζέκου* φωτογραφίζεται με τον* Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο*  , μετά τις αγωνιστικές του υποχρεώσεις στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο και τους Μεσογειακούς!

----------


## Polyneikos

Oνομαστική γιορτή του* Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου*, Προέρτια Χριστουγέννων, τηρήθηκε η παράδοση!
Χρόνια πολλά !  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραία συντροφιά ! πολύχρονος γερός και ευτυχισμένος να είναι πάντα και να συνεχίσει να εμπνέει ! :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανακοινώθηκε από τον Τάσο Κολιγκιώνη, στην ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή του καναλιού ΤerraNova που παραγωγός είναι ο Νίκος Μαστροκωστόπουλος, ότι τον Μάϊο του 2023, θα γίνει διαγωνισμός τιμής ένεκεν για τον δημοφιλέστερο Έλληνα αθλητή, Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο , το Bournazos Classic!
Εν καιρώ θα υπάρχουν περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 138576

----------


## Ελισσάβετ Γκούνη



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πολύ ωραία συνέντευξη και ιδιαίτερα να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι γιατι εμείς τα ξέρουμε και τα ζήσαμε όπως και την απήχηση που είχε τότε ο Σπύρος που δεν υπήρχαν μάλιστα τα σημερινα μεσα ενημερωσης ούτε το ιντερνετ και τα κομπιούτερ η τα κινητα νέας τεχνολογίας 
Οι παλιοί αθλητες γενικότερα είχαν λίγες και σπάνιες φωτο και ακόμη πιο σπάνια βίντεο και ο Σπύρος είχε καταφέρει να προβάλουν το άθλημα κανάλια τηλεόρασης , εκπομπές κτλ , κινηματογράφος και περιοδικά και είχε γίνει γνωστη φυσιογνωμία γενικότερα

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστούμε Ελισάβετ για το δουλειά και το υλικό που μας διέθεσες! :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο αδελφικός φίλος και κουμπάρος του *Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου*,  *Μαθιός Αστροπαλίτης* , ιδιοκτήτης του *Paradice Hotel στο ακρωτήρι στα Χανιά*, είχε την έμπνευση να κοσμήσει το χώρο της πισίνας του ξενοδοχείου  με ένα άγαλμα το οποίο κατασκευάστηκε στο εξωτερικό αποτυπώνοντας την κλασική πόζα - σήμα κατατεθέν του Σπύρου !

Όπως έχουμε ενημερωθεί τα Κύπελλα στον διαγωνισμό* Bournazos Classic* που θα διεξαχθεί τον Μάϊο του 2023, θα είναι μικρογραφία αυτού του αγάλματος!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ ωραίο χαρακτηριστικο και ρεαλιστικο το έκανε το άγαλμα , μ άρεσε γιατι είναι ακριβής απεικόνιση της χαρακτηριστικής πόζας του Σπύρου! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## billys15

Ειναι σημα κατατεθεν του Arnold,απλα με μια παραλλαγη,ωστε να εμενε σαν ποζα του Μπουρναζου.Πολυ κακως που εμεινε βεβαια σαν ποζα του,και πολυ κακως επισης που το αγαλμα φτιαχτηκε με τετοια σταση.Μια απομιμηση του Schwarzenegger θα ελεγα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ O Arnold εχει πολλες χαρακτηριστικες ποζες ,οπως κ αλλοι φυσικα παλιοι θρυλοι του αθληματος που εχουν κ μερικες κοινες μεταξυ τους. Αλοιμονο αν τις "κατωχυρωναν" κ να μη τις κανουν αλλοι.  Αρκει να μπορουν να τις υποστηριξουν στο μεγιστο ,οπως συγκεκριμενα εδω ο Μπουρναζος με φοντο την Ακροπολη....εξου κ το αγαλμα.
Κ το προσωνυμιο ο "Αρνολντ της Ελλαδος" μονο τυχαια δεν εχει βγει :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Νομίζω ότι είναι αρκετά άστοχη η τοποθέτηση σου καθώς δεν υπάρχουν αποκλειστικότητες σε μια πόζα, απλά κάποιες ταιριάζουν κουτί σε κάποιους αθλητές και τις κάνουν συχνά σε φωτογραφήσεις και τους συνοδεύουν διαχρονικά. Από εκεί και πέρα , ένα άγαλμα είναι τέχνη και προσωπική έκφραση, πόσο μάλιστα για μια προσωπικότητα όπως ο Μπουρνάζος που έχει κοσμήσει περιοδικά , αφίσες, γυμναστήρια και είναι εμβληματικός για το ελληνικό bodybuilding.

----------


## billys15

Δεν μιλησα για αποκλειστικοτητα και κατοχυρωση ποζας παιδια,ειπα οτι το να αρπαζεις κατι απο εναν που ναι γνωστος,να το μεταλλασσεις ελαχιστα και να το πασαρεις σαν δικο σου,ειναι κοροϊδια.Ειναι σαν να παιρνω εγω το "light weight baby" και να το κανω "light weight ΡΕ" ή το "hasta la vista" και να το παω σε "hasta la vista παλικαρια",και να το πασαρω σαν δικο μου σε τοιχογραφια.

Τελος παντων,νομιζω εγινα κατανοητος σ αυτο που εννοω.Ετσι το βλεπω,σιγουρα δεν το βλεπουμε ιδιο ολοι.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Νομίζω αυτη η συζήτηση τείνει να χαρακτηριστει άκυρη , εδω δεν τίθετε κανένα θέμα πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων μίας πόζας , πάρα πολύ απλα μια πόζα που ταίριαξε στον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο και τον χαρακτήρισε τον ταιριάζει , λογικό είναι να αποτυπωθει σε μια φωτο που θα τον χαρακτηρίζει η ένα άγαλμα όπως στην προκειμένη περίπτωση που έτσι ήθελε ο φίλος του και το έκανε , δεν υπάρχει κάτι μεμπτό ,περίεργο η άσχημο

Και όποια πόζα και να έπαιρνε πάλι άνετα θα μπορούσε κάποιος που τρώγετε να πεί το ίδιο , ότι την πήρε απο κάποιον και ένας καλός αθλητής μια κοινή πόζα μπορει να την κάνει "δικιά του" γιατι απλα του πάει και την έχει στις βασικες του πόζες 

Και θα πω και το άλλο το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον ΄Αρνολντ , δεν είναι δική του πόζα , γιατι πολύ απλα πρίν απο αυτόν ένα σωρό ββερ της εποχής ειδικα της παλιας την είχαν στο παλμάρε τους και απο αυτούς φυσικα εμπνεύστηκε και ο Άρνολντ , δεν την εμπνεύστηκε δηλαδη ο Άρνολντ , απλα επειδη είχε τον σωματότυπο να την υποστηρίζει και του πήγαινε τέλεια την είχε σαν βασικη σε όλες τις εμφανίσεις του και φυσικα οχι μόνον αυτή

Απλα σαν ο πιο αναγνωρίσημος ββερ του πλανήτη , όποια πόζα έπαιρνε και του ταίριαζε συνδεόταν αποκλειστικα μ αυτόν , γιατι πολυ απλα ποιός θυμάται τους προηγούμενους

Το περίεργο είναι που καθόμαστε τωρα και αναλύουμε τα αυτονόητα και στον κόσμο που ζούμε ότι σπάνιο και ξεχωριστο να έχει πεί κάποιος , σίγουρα κάποιος το έχει πεί προηγουμένως η απλα δεν ήταν διάσημος ώστε να πάρει τα πρωτεία κάποιου ρητού

και να το παρομοιάσω σαν μια σταση στο σεξ που να πεί κάποιος είναι δικιά του , μπα θα τον πεί κάποιος πρίν απο σένα ο καμασούτρα την ανακάλυψε , απλα εσενα σε βόλεψε :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αντίο κύριε Σταμάτη. (23 Μαρτίου 1937 - 1 Οκτωβρίου 2022)

Δεν γνωριζόμασταν ιδιαίτερα προσωπικά, αλλά ένας κοινός φίλος , ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, μας έφερε κοντά σε κάποιες εκδηλώσεις - γιορτές.

Ένας άνθρωπος - ανεξαρτήτως προσωπικών ακουσμάτων - από τις εποχές που θυμόμαστε με νοσταλγία και αναμνήσεις που συνδέουν ρομαντικά τις όμορφες στιγμές του παρελθόντος με το παρόν!







> Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος συνδεεται με μια βαθιά και πολυετή φιλία,30 ετών, με τον γνωστο τραγουδιστή Σταμάτη Κόκοτα.
> Στις 13 Ιουλίου,την Παρασκευή,οι δύο καλοί φίλοι από τα παλιά,αντάμωσαν  σε ενα κεντρο στην Νεα Μακρη,σε μια εκτακτη εμφανιση του Σταμάτη Κόκοτα 
> Μια βραδυά βγαλμενη από τα παλιά,με τις παλιές επιτυχίες που αγαπηθηκαν και τραγουδήθηκαν από πολλους.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51359
> 
> 
> 30 χρόνια μετά ...
> 
> ...

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Υπό την επίβλεψη του Μεγάλου Θρύλου του ελληνικού bodybuilding ,πίσω από το φακο ο ρεπόρτερ Polyneikos  :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε αυτό το γυμναστήριο, το λέω με σιγουρια, έχουν τραβηχτεί οι περισσότερες αγωνιστικές - προετοιμασίας φωτογραφίες!!
Πολύ καλός Τάσο  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα 
Εσένα προσωπικά και το φορουμ , για τις συγκινήσεις και την καθοδήγηση που μου χει /έχετε προσφέρει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια της αθλητικής μου πορείας βρισκόμενος δίπλα σας και παράλληλα σε άμεση επαφή με ανθρώπους σταθμούς στην ιστορία του Ελληνικού BB 

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά με υγεία

----------


## Ελισσάβετ Γκούνη

Γιώργος Δαλιάνης Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος Χρήστος Γκούνης

----------

